# General Discussion



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

There was one of these in the EPIC which died once the site transferred. So I thought it might be a nice idea to revive it. Anyway, about to go into town to see 'Annie' - another musical I can add to my list of musicals


----------



## Hiro (Jun 4, 2011)

I want to see Wicked, damnit!


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd love to go to New York and see it on Broadway <3

Saw it like 7 times when it was in Sydeny though. But still want to see the Broadway version!!


----------



## Hiro (Jun 4, 2011)

I would go to New York _just_ to see Wicked ^^


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2011)

Erm, Don't we have the IRC?


----------



## Hiro (Jun 4, 2011)

This is much better.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Josh said:


> Erm, Don't we have the IRC?


 
some people don't know how to use the IRC or don't like it for whatever reason/s. That's also why I put it here rather than Brewsters, as it wont increase post count. also just got back from Annie. wasn't as good as I thought it'd be. my friend asked if I wanted to go to the after party as I helped design/make some of the costumes, but I said no. anyway, didn't have to pay for a ticket so it was good anyway.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 4, 2011)

Well....


I'm doing nothing |:


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

sucks to be you  
about to sleep. night guys


----------



## rafren (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm going to modify some Gunpla pieces.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

Just woke up. pretty bored


----------



## Callie (Jun 4, 2011)

Has anyone seen Chicago on broadway? Is it good? I'm thinking about seeing it...


----------



## rafren (Jun 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Just woke up. pretty bored


 
o.o do we live in like, the same timezones?


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2011)

I woke up at 8:52am


----------



## Brad (Jun 5, 2011)

I dont know of anbody on TBT that lives in my timezone.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2011)

what timezone do you live in?


----------



## Brad (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacific.


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm bored. I woke up at 6:00pm because I hadn't slept enough the last week, so now it's 1:47 and I'm really bored.


----------



## Brad (Jun 5, 2011)

Look up a youtube video where some idiot gives out his phone number and call him.


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2011)

GRR! My internet is really slow :-/

And I tried, but nothing came up.


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

Callie said:


> GRR! My internet is really slow :-/
> 
> And I tried, but nothing came up.


 
I can do the nut bush for you?


----------



## rafren (Jun 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I can do the nut bush for you?



No.

you're welcome


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

Shh don't tell anyone. I changed it, too


----------



## Numner (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm hoping Animal Crossing 3d will bring some life into this place.

Like maybe a GECK


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

It will, not even joking!!


----------



## rafren (Jun 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It will, not even joking!!


 
I'm looking forward to that day. <3


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2011)

Everyone is


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2011)

Just downloaded sushi go around on my phone. SO ADDICTING.


----------



## rafren (Jun 5, 2011)

Callie said:


> Just downloaded sushi go around on my phone. SO ADDICTING.


 
Isn't that a flash game?


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

Callie said:


> Just downloaded sushi go around on my phone. SO ADDICTING.


 
I'll check this out when I'm done doing homeworkies.


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'll check this out when I'm done doing homeworkies.


 
Good luck.

Just got a Spot Pass notification about the system update on the 3DS.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

BUT I UPDATED LIKE 5 MINUTES AGO AND I GOT NO SHOP!!


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> BUT I UPDATED LIKE 5 MINUTES AGO AND I GOT NO SHOP!!



Theres an update before the shop one.

Maybe you got that.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

but ti just said "your system is up to date"


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> but ti just said "your system is up to date"


 
Thats because update 2 isn't available yet. :/

You got update 1. something

Shop is 2. something


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

what does the first update do?


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> what does the first update do?


 
It gives you a 3D music video. And some "making software smoother" things.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, got them. I don't wanna wait until tomorrow


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Oh, got them. I don't wanna wait until tomorrow



If my calculations are right, we might have the update by Afternoon tomorrow. D:


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

What's the time for you now?


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> What's the time for you now?


 
6:15 PM.

We're 2 hours apart, no?


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah. Which country are you in?


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yeah. Which country are you in?


 






Philippines. :/


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

Lul. /no offence

My friends mum is from there. Apparently it's nice.


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Apparently it's nice.



WELL


In terms of nature, yes it is beautiful.


but the church still interferes with the state /randomrant


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

Australia sucks. 


'nuf said


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Australia sucks.
> 
> 
> 'nuf said



Isn't it funny how we always don't like our own countries. <3

Though I do enjoy watching Master Chef Australia.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2011)

hate that lol


----------



## Callie (Jun 6, 2011)

rafren said:


> Isn't that a flash game?


 
Yes, but it is also an app in the app store.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 6, 2011)

rafren said:


> Philippines. :/


 I just live in plain old.......pennsylvainia U.S.A....... :/


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2011)

If I could live anywhere else in the world I would pick Canada, The U.K., or probably somewhere cool like Italy.


----------



## Micah (Jun 6, 2011)

I've always wanted to live in New Zealand or Australia. Well, anything's better than where I live.


----------



## rafren (Jun 6, 2011)

Japan. :3


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2011)

So, anybody got plans for the summer? I'm probably going to a resort this summer.


----------



## Micah (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to a concert in two weeks, my favorite show _ever_ comes back next week (Pretty Little Liars OMG OMG OMG), I'm going to a couple music festivals to see all my favorite bands, then I have a job in July for a few weeks, then my family's going on vacation, and that's basically my summer.


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2011)

Hm, never been to a concert before.


----------



## Micah (Jun 6, 2011)

If you do get a chance to, I'd recommend Skillet or Family Force 5. They will blow your mind.


----------



## Brad (Jun 6, 2011)

Okie Dokie. And btw, since when has this been a sticky?


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

Since a few minutes ago.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2011)

Micah said:


> I've always wanted to live in New Zealand or Australia. Well, anything's better than where I live.


 
Wanna swap houses?


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

If you don't mind living in the middle of a cornfield.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2011)

That's fine.

If you don't mind living in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Micah (Jun 7, 2011)

Man, it's extremely hot out today. I think I'm gonna go swimming.


----------



## Callie (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm going to a camp at my school, but I'm pretty much gonna be the only one in my age group there, so it's gonna be kinda awkward. Also none of my friends are going... D:


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2011)

Micah said:


> Man, it's extremely hot out today. I think I'm gonna go swimming.


 
It's freezing in the desert... 

I had a bottle on my window sill and it froze...


----------



## rafren (Jun 9, 2011)

Internet at home not cooperating. Might be less active on TBT for a few days. D:

Oh, finally updated my 3DS.

edit : Internet finally started cooperating.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice and toasty here. Ugh.


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2011)

today was the hottest day in new york since 1933. record breaking -_-


----------



## rafren (Jun 9, 2011)

It's always 90-98 degrees here where I live. ><


----------



## Brad (Jun 9, 2011)

It's pretty cold where I live. When I went to Las Vegas, I almost died.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2011)

Wednesday was very cold for the desert.. like 9 degrees..


----------



## rafren (Jun 10, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Wednesday was very cold for the desert.. like 9 degrees..


 
Cold.







I'm hungry.


----------



## Brad (Jun 10, 2011)

IS IT WAY COOL?


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 10, 2011)

rafren said:


> Cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then make a sammich.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 10, 2011)

New set, thoughts?


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 10, 2011)

You mean your sig? I like it. What's it from?


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> New set, thoughts?


 
I like it.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Just put this electromagnetic sticker on my 3DS that came with my phone case. 



Spoiler: is a bunny :3


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> You mean your sig? I like it. What's it from?


 
Thanks! It's from Dead Rising 2. 



Bidoof said:


> I like it.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2011)

No problem


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> New set, thoughts?


 
*thumbs up*


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

I've lost most of my AR cards for the 3DS. I hope I find them while cleaning my room tomorrow :/


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2011)

You can just print them off


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Really, does that work? I'll have to try that.

Oh, and I'm having an internal debate. Should I watch 2 girls 1 cup? Is it really that bad? Will I be scared? And does anyone have a link? Should I just not do it? Thoughts?


----------



## rafren (Jun 12, 2011)

Callie said:


> Really, does that work? I'll have to try that.
> 
> Oh, and I'm having an internal debate. Should I watch 2 girls 1 cup? Is it really that bad? Will I be scared? And does anyone have a link? Should I just not do it? Thoughts?



Yup, printing them works. You can even make them giant if you want.



I don't think this is a suitable topic to talk about here. ><


----------



## rafren (Jun 13, 2011)

*excusethedoublepost*

Posting from the 3DS.


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2011)

YAY

PARTY N PARTY N YEAH!!! FUN FUN FUN FUN!!!


----------



## rafren (Jun 14, 2011)

lookin' forward to the weekend


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 14, 2011)

Yesterday it was Monday. Today it is Tuesday.


----------



## rafren (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Fillfall (Jun 14, 2011)

Stop the torture! Turn of the song! Gaaaaaaaaahh!


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 14, 2011)

I second it.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 14, 2011)

rafren said:


>


 
I go to the top of page 10. Fillfall says something about turning off a song.

I think to myself, "I bet it's Friday."

I go to the bottom of page 9.
It's "Friday".


----------



## Brad (Jun 15, 2011)

My hand is a dolphin!!! Its related to Friday. If you look hard enough, you'll find it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2011)

I have to do a speech for English on something that changed my life. I'm doing it on Rebecca Black.


----------



## rafren (Jun 15, 2011)

Feeling sick and I'm not even a week into classes


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 15, 2011)

My birthday is on next Thursday. k


----------



## rafren (Jun 16, 2011)

advance happy birthday!

still feeling sick


----------



## Callie (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been sick all day, I've been living off soup and crackers. And this sickness made me miss seeing my friends that I probably won't get to see all summer -_-


----------



## rafren (Jun 17, 2011)

Callie said:


> I've been sick all day, I've been living off soup and crackers. And this sickness made me miss seeing my friends that I probably won't get to see all summer -_-


 
i have no friends



Close relative just died.


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 17, 2011)

question. is pokepla manufactured by the same company that makes gundams???


----------



## SamXX (Jun 18, 2011)

Just picked up a Blue 3DS with Rabbids 3D and The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D, I'm loving it so far. Only had a chance to play Zelda but it's really good.

I also love the charging stand that comes with it, omgomg.


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2011)

rafren said:


> i have no friends
> 
> 
> 
> Close relative just died.


 
Awe, I'm sorry. I had someone close to me die about 4 months ago, so I know how you feel. It'll be tough, but you'll get through it. Just make sure you grieve in someway, and don't bottle things up, because that will really hurt.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm back from the city. Yay


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2011)

The things I miss here when I'm away.


----------



## Jake (Jun 19, 2011)

You make me laugh.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2011)

Why thank you


----------



## Callie (Jun 19, 2011)

Went to the Launch Party at nintendo world for Ocarina of Time. So much fun! There was this scavenger hunt where you had to find 20 gold skull things (forget the name, but they're spider type things), and some of them were in really tricky places! I also got to see "Nintendo's Largest Triforce" as they called it.


----------



## Princess (Jun 20, 2011)

Last day of school tomorrow woOooOooOo


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2011)

I finish in 2 weeks -_-


----------



## rafren (Jun 20, 2011)

End of school in 9 months. :<


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 20, 2011)

rafren said:


> End of school in 9 months. :<


 Are you Australian? 'Cause school already ended here.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2011)

Philippians or something. 
And I'm Australian and school finished for me in 1 week.


----------



## Micah (Jun 21, 2011)

I went to my first concert in about a year, tonight. Not only was the drummer in one of the bands _the_ greatest one I've ever seen, but he also lit his cymbals on fire. :O


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never really been a fan of seeing bands live, but that does actually make me want to go just for the slight chance to see that...


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

playing songs on my iphone's bootleg ocarina


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2011)

Watching Pokemon :3


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Watching Pokemon :3


 Fancy doing that, though my brothers watching tv so i can't


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2011)

That's why you get a TV in your room


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

My bedroom and living room have no separation, so technically I do


----------



## rafren (Jun 23, 2011)

It's been a while. </3 damn school


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2011)

4 days left


----------



## Hiro (Jun 24, 2011)

-10 days left <3


----------



## Josh (Jun 24, 2011)

1 month left


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 24, 2011)

1 month til you get out of school? Jeez....... I already go BACK to school in one month.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 24, 2011)

Finished today!


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2011)

Starting camp monday! I'm getting paid to walk a 3rd grader home everyday (camp goes for grades 3-9). I met him today, he seems nice. His family's got a lot going on, so I'm glad to help.


----------



## rafren (Jun 25, 2011)

brotatochip said:


> 1 month til you get out of school? Jeez....... I already go BACK to school in one month.



Where are you from? :O



Callie said:


> Starting camp monday! I'm getting paid to walk a 3rd grader home everyday (camp goes for grades 3-9). I met him today, he seems nice. His family's got a lot going on, so I'm glad to help.



o.o
congrats, and good luck


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks. And yeah, the family is going through some difficult stuff. The mom just recently was diagnosed with leukemia, and they have 3 kids (he's the oldest), one of which has down syndrome. Being paid is nice, but I'd still do it anyways.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm doing my first stage performance in 7 weeks!!! my Broadway debut is drawing closer!! so nervous


----------



## Hiro (Jun 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'm doing my first stage performance in 7 weeks!!! my Broadway debut is drawing closer!! so nervous


 
wat, you gon' be on broadway, son?


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2011)

No. I mean I'm doing a performance in front of about 1,000ish people. and I want to be on Broadway, but this performance is bringing it  closer


----------



## Hiro (Jun 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> No. I mean I'm doing a performance in front of about 1,000ish people. and I want to be on Broadway, but this performance is bringing it  closer


 
i see that i have competition for broadway l:<


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> No. I mean I'm doing a performance in front of about 1,000ish people. and I want to be on Broadway, but this performance is bringing it  closer


 
Oh. I'm gonna see a performance in 7 weeks (I think) and I thought I'd see you on stage 
Well good luck with your performance. Just do anything and everything you can, and you may one day be there


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> No. I mean I'm doing a performance in front of about 1,000ish people. and I want to be on Broadway, but this performance is bringing it  closer


 
Nice.  Congrats jake


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2011)

Just celebrated father's day (didn't do it last weekend because my dad and I were too sick) and it went pretty well. I did a sketch of him and his mother as his present, and he was really surprised. It's not all that great looking, because I'm not very good at drawing people, but he enjoyed it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2011)

rafren said:


> Nice.  Congrats jake


 
How do you know my name. lol?


----------



## rafren (Jun 27, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> How do you know my name. lol?


 
because we be bro's bro


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> How do you know my name. lol?


 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?57129-Jake-s-GPX-shop&highlight=jake's
Plus you've said it before.


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys, you shouldn't do intense research on me...


----------



## rafren (Jun 28, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You guys, you shouldn't do intense research on me...


 
*insert Antoine Dodson joke here*

I kid, I kid. On TBT when I should be studying.


----------



## Jake (Jun 28, 2011)

speaking of studying... I had to do a speech today, and I was being serious and everyone was laughing at it >>


----------



## Micah (Jun 28, 2011)

What was it about?

Anybody listen to Selena Gomez? Her new album is pretty bad and I'm a huge fan. Not only does she cuss in multiple songs (not something I want my little sister listening to), but it's musically cliche and boring. She doesn't write any of her own music which means that she's stuck with reject Brittany Spears, Pixie Lott and Katy Perry songs (That's More Like It is lyrically more stupid than Friday).


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2011)

no one likes her.

And I was just talking about everything I hate and why I hate it. and they laughed...


----------



## Micah (Jun 29, 2011)

You can't deny the awesomeness of this video:


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 29, 2011)

Micah said:


> What was it about?
> 
> Anybody listen to Selena Gomez? Her new album is pretty bad and I'm a huge fan. Not only does she cuss in multiple songs (not something I want my little sister listening to), but it's musically cliche and boring. She doesn't write any of her own music which means that she's stuck with reject Brittany Spears, Pixie Lott and Katy Perry songs (That's More Like It is lyrically more stupid than Friday).


 
wait, what? she swears in some of her songs? tell me the name of em. 
she's always been a role model for me.


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

Micah said:


> What was it about?
> 
> Anybody listen to Selena Gomez? Her new album is pretty bad and I'm a huge fan. Not only does she cuss in multiple songs (not something I want my little sister listening to), but it's musically cliche and boring. She doesn't write any of her own music which means that she's stuck with reject Brittany Spears, Pixie Lott and Katy Perry songs (That's More Like It is lyrically more stupid than Friday).



That sucks. I haven't listened to much of her music really, but I do love her song Who Says. I mean she's singing to her enemy, that's pretty awesome/forgiving. I bought it on iTunes 

Oh, and how old is your sister? Cause eventually, the cursing's gonna come to her one way or another...


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! All the music just got deleted from my iPod. At least it's on itunes...


----------



## rafren (Jun 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> no one likes her.
> 
> And I was just talking about everything I hate and why I hate it. and they laughed...


 

Happens to me a lot too. :/

our logic be special


----------



## Micah (Jun 29, 2011)

She says "damn" in Hit The Lights and Whiplash. I know some people think that word's ok, but it's a naughty word in my house 'cause of my younger siblings.


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't suppose they have a clean version of the album or any of the songs, do they? It's hard for me to imagine Selena Gomez cursing, I always see her as the only innocent disney left.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't take her seriously. She's gonna end up like every other naive kid that plays around with fame.


----------



## m12 (Jun 29, 2011)

So, I passed my immunization certification test. I can immunize with anyone around to supervise. Don't worry, I'm pretty wise, so don't let your pulse rise.

I'm bored.


----------



## Liv (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm bored also.. and I actually don't have classes tonight.. but sadly, have nothing to do.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 29, 2011)

bittermeat said:


> I can't take her seriously. She's gonna end up like every other naive kid that plays around with fame.


 
She *is* stupid enough to date Justin Bieber...


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm writing for my camp newspaper. It's so much fun! My pseudonym is That one really cool kid.

Oh, and I auditioned for our camp play. Hope I get in! I find out tomorrow. The play is Telling Wylde Tales, where we preform 3 Oscar Wylde Tales.


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2011)

I just registered OoT and now I get my CD


----------



## rafren (Jun 30, 2011)

Micah said:


> You can't deny the awesomeness of this video:


 
what is this...i dont even...


----------



## Callie (Jul 1, 2011)

At my camp we have this "chorus" with a crazy teacher called soul train (yes, based off the show). This year we're doing a 90s special, meaning all the songs we're doing are from the 90s. We have a boy band medley and a spice girls medley. CAN'T GET THE SONGS OUT OF MY HEAD! D:


----------



## m12 (Jul 1, 2011)

I remember Chorus in middle school. That was a long time ago, some good times, some good shows. I managed to stay in the group for quite a while. It was almost beginning to form into a glee club of sorts in the final year. Definitely original. I still like to sing around from time to time. Singing really clears out your lungs. It's definitely something you should look into if you want to decrease lap times when swimming. Laughing helps the same way, just not as effectively.


----------



## Liv (Jul 1, 2011)

yay, planning my trip to the tenement museum!


----------



## Callie (Jul 1, 2011)

Liv said:


> yay, planning my trip to the tenement museum!


 
I went there once! It was fun! 

@thread, just went to Celebrate Brooklyn (big event in this park in Brooklyn) and saw Steal Pulse. It was great. A lot of smokers, but I wasn't surprised. I talked to people selling their jewelry there and it made me wish I was selling mine there. But it was a great night


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm playing CF. someone sell me the gold items!


----------



## rafren (Jul 2, 2011)

Seems like quite a few of us are going back into AC. :0


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2011)

I NEED CABIN SERIES!!


----------



## rafren (Jul 2, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I NEED CABIN SERIES!!


 
Good luck, sir. :O

Was your username always Bidoof?


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2011)

ACdude ----> Jake. ----> Bidoof


----------



## rafren (Jul 2, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> *ACdude*


 
now I remember you.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2011)

ACdude = shared account between me and my cousin
Jake. = myself (and maybe she logged on a few times...)
Bidoof = completely new password and only Jake.


----------



## rafren (Jul 3, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> ACdude = shared account between me and my cousin
> Jake. = myself (and maybe she logged on a few times...)
> Bidoof = completely new password and only Jake.


 
lololol

So it was you. I've always been rafren. :/


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2011)

wut.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 3, 2011)

YEEEEAH! Finally got a perfect town rating in Animal Crossing (GC)!


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2011)

Lucky. I really want ACGC but you can't get it in Australia... D;


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 3, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Lucky. I really want ACGC but you can't get it in Australia... D;


 Get a prepaid card and buy it from the internet.


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha. I love the days when I get a bus to the city and it takes 2 hours, and I just go get sushi. Love it.


----------



## Micah (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey, I collect the cabin series in every version of Animal Crossing. Too bad my internet is too slow to let me play wifi.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2011)

Micah said:


> Hey, I collect the cabin series in every version of Animal Crossing. Too bad my internet is too slow to let me play wifi.


 
BUT I NEED IT!!!


----------



## rafren (Jul 4, 2011)

Ugh. :|

2 hours into editing for the Summer Contest, gimp decides to hang.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally caught a bee in AC:GC!


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 4, 2011)

rafren said:


> Ugh. :|
> 
> 2 hours into editing for the Summer Contest, gimp decides to hang.


Good luck. I've been struggling so much, I tried about 3 signatures that I ended up not liking at all.
A little less than a week left... I'm freaking out! lol D:


----------



## Callie (Jul 4, 2011)

Summer contest? What is this?

@thread I went to see super 8 last night with my dad. Originally we went to one theatre because it said it had a late showing on the website, but when we got there they told us otherwise. So we finally found a theatre showing it at a time that we could make, and it was awesome. I did this project on Steven Spielberg where I had to read a biography on him, write a 2 page monologue that best sums up his life, and then dress up and preform as him at "The 8th Grade Living Wax Museum". It wasn't like I was on stage, I was in a room with other people who chose directors/producers, and if someone wanted to see me, they'd come up to me ask me to tell them about my life. It was great, and since then he's kind of been my idol, and he did a great job on Super 8, and I could see how it related to his childhood. I know he didn't direct it, but he did produce it, and obviously had a big role in it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2011)

Yay rehearsal for my performance in 10 minutes


----------



## muffun (Jul 4, 2011)

You guys are lucky, you've got the rest of the week to work on these. I have to submit mine by tomorrow evening, as I'm leaving on holiday Wednesday morning, and I doubt I'm going to take my laptop with me. ;____;


----------



## Jake (Jul 5, 2011)

I recorded one of our songs that we're performing. It's a group number (gives you hell), I didn't want to record a full-on solo (with no back up) by moi. So, I'll upload it later so you can hear if you want. It was our last rehearsal for the day, so we are going a bit crazy (and we aren't too great because our voices hurt - especially mine because we had like a 2 hour mothers meeting and I kept *****ing about some gronk) and we kept having individual conversations during it, so we skipped out a few parts. But it is good - until the 'yelling' part comes in, because there is me doing the lead (then my back up) then when the yelling comes in there is meant to be 12 people yelling (but there was only 3 because they all went home because we were there for a good 7 hours) so I really hate that part!!

And we make lots of references to cats because we made the music into a music DVD to play on the TV ('cause her TV is heaps big 'cause she's like rich) so we were watching the music video at the same time (had lyrics so it was like karaoke) andd btw there were lots of cats. An I am the lead singer (even though I sound like a girl :\ 'cause I have a high pitched voice ^^)


Spoiler: Here it is









And the guys phone we were using didn't have voice record, so we video voice recorded


-- 2:50 is where we get really ****.


----------



## rafren (Jul 6, 2011)

not bad


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Liv (Jul 7, 2011)

Got my University of Delaware shirt.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2011)

Yay


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2011)

Poor Rebecca 

I just found this on images when googling her...








I just bought it on iTunes....
WHAT IS THIS ****!!! THEY CHANGED THE SONG. THEY CUT OUT THE RAPPING PART AND ADDED ALL THIS HUMMING BIRD **** IN!!! SOUNDS LIKE SHE'S PRACTICING HER OPERA!!!


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 8, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Poor Rebecca
> 
> I just found this on images when googling her...
> 
> ...


 
I would feel really insulted.


----------



## rafren (Jul 9, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I just bought it on iTunes....
> WHAT IS THIS ****!!! THEY CHANGED THE SONG. THEY CUT OUT THE RAPPING PART AND ADDED ALL THIS HUMMING BIRD **** IN!!! SOUNDS LIKE SHE'S PRACTICING HER OPERA!!!


 

what is this

Link on YouTube? :0


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2011)

I guess they took out the rap because the rapper was just a random dude from Ark studios and they're having that whole copy right issue thing going down.


----------



## rafren (Jul 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> I guess they took out the rap because the rapper was just a random dude from Ark studios and they're having that whole copy right issue thing going down.


 
Wasn't the guy rapping like the owner of Ark Studios? :/


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2011)

rafren said:


> Wasn't the guy rapping like the owner of Ark Studios? :/


 
Maybe. I honestly have no idea... *googles it* Apparently the rapper was Patrice Wilson, a Nigerian singer, scammer, songwriter and co-founder of ARK Music Factory with Clarence Jey.


----------



## Micah (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm back from vacation. How was everyone's week?


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2011)

Boring, I had the flu (winter here in Australia)

how was your vacation?


----------



## Micah (Jul 10, 2011)

Pretty good. I got to hang out with some of my favorite bands all week. And I got to mosh and hang out with the one and only Shonlock!

*insert shameless plug here*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2011)

That's pretty sweet.. It's always fun to meet the people who make your favorite music :3


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2011)

GUYS!!!

IDINA MENZEL TWEETED ME!!!


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm back from my vacation! Did ya miss me?
EDIT: Here's the iTunes version of Friday.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, that is what I have and there is not rapping part and it sounds like there is a peacock in the video somewhere.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

gotta love winter and being obsessed with Asians.

Chillin' on bed, with Laptop, drinking Asian Style soup in a cup, window open, raining out side, sexy doggy on your floor and nice and comfortable with your even more Asiab obsessed bestie with you (not even joking she only dates Asians) This is the life 


----

The only down side is that there's coriander in this soup and I hate that ****


----------



## m12 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so excited. I finally get bumped up to E-2 on Saturday. More money in my pocket, and I finally get some stripes on my dress uniforms! I also am now authorized to wear the Global War on Terrorism Service medal with my NSU uniform.


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2011)

Any Oscar Wylde fans on TBT? Well, at my camp we're doing this play, _Telling Wylde Tales_ which includes three stories (well, it has a few more, but we're only doing three). I'm playing the lizard in the Nightingale and the Rose.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 13, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> gotta love winter and being obsessed with Asians.
> 
> Chillin' on bed, with Laptop, drinking Asian Style soup in a cup, window open, raining out side, sexy doggy on your floor and nice and comfortable with your even more Asiab obsessed bestie with you (not even joking she only dates Asians) This is the life
> 
> ...


What's coriander?

@m12 - Congrats!


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2011)

So...

You don't know who Idina Menzel is...

Now you don't know what coriander is...
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=coriander


----------



## Callie (Jul 14, 2011)

I know what coriander is. Isn't it an indian spice?


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2011)

It's a herb, I don't know if it's Indian. But it has such a strong taste and I hate it!!


----------



## Callie (Jul 14, 2011)

I remember I saw people on the show Cupcake Wars use it in a bollywood theme'd episode, and they had to use indian spices. So I think it is indian. I've never had it before, but my "aunt" (not by blood, but basically is) loves it.


----------



## rafren (Jul 15, 2011)

Isn't it funny how we get criticized for doing something right? oh school


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 15, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's a herb, I don't know if it's Indian. But it has such a strong taste and I hate it!!


 
Coriander is amazing. <3


----------



## Callie (Jul 15, 2011)

rafren said:


> Isn't it funny how we get criticized for doing something right? oh school


 
Hm? EXPLAIN MOVIE, EXPLAAAAAIN!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

REBECCA BLACK IS AT DYSNEY LAND!!!! SOMEONE GO BRING HER TO ME!!!


----------



## rafren (Jul 16, 2011)

w


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

Calm down


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 16, 2011)

Agreed there is at least one too many os on that woo


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

thought so


----------



## rafren (Jul 16, 2011)

fix'd


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

1:23am and I cant sleep because I am feeling depressed and lonely. poor me. oh well




i'm kinda pretty, and pretty damn smart. I like romantic things like music and art. And as you know I have a gigantic heart. So why... don't I have a boyfriend? ****! it sucks to be me.


----------



## Liv (Jul 16, 2011)

Over the hours from 9am to 3pm I participated in a carwash/tag sale. Every hour people(mostly children ages 12 - 20) would go out in the front of the building where we were hosting everything and advertise. I find it very funny how when a bunch of teenage girls, ages ranging from 16 to 20 began advertising(all wearing bikinis), a large amount of people quickly became interested in the car wash. A large percentage of them were boys. Lawl.


----------



## rafren (Jul 16, 2011)

Is Aeri Tyaelaria dead?


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

He found out he didn't make moderator and didn't want to return


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2011)

what am I watching... this lady is making a CHOCOLATE cake with tea bags and salt. now some random is riding a bike upside down...


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 17, 2011)

I am bored.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2011)

I did offer if you wanted to come over and watch that cooking lady with me. I ended up watching Glee afterwards. u jelly?


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 18, 2011)

No, but I'm peanut butter. Glee is stupid IMO.

Here comes a big war.


----------



## Callie (Jul 18, 2011)

I've only seen two episodes. I think it's meh. I will say they are good singers though, but they need to use waaaay less auto tune.


----------



## Jake (Jul 19, 2011)

IDINA MENZEL IS COMING BACK FOR ABOUT 10 EPISODES!!! AMAZING!!


----------



## Callie (Jul 19, 2011)

My dad wants to make a facebook account for my cat -_-


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Rebecca Black Facebook account ^^


----------



## rafren (Jul 20, 2011)

Callie said:


> My dad wants to make a facebook account for my cat -_-


 
I'll be the cats friend.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2011)

So will Rebecca Black


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2011)

Time to go do my hair so I don't look like a junkie for Harry Potter.


I look a bit too much like a scary goth, people keep staring at me


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2011)

omg. just saw  harry potter. i'll explain my day tomorrow.


----------



## rafren (Jul 21, 2011)

I seem to be the only person from my class who agrees with gay marriage


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 21, 2011)

rafren said:


> I seem to be the only person from my class who agrees with gay marriage


At least you are not the only one in this forum. Racism should stop, it doesn't do us any good.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 21, 2011)

Racism has nothing to do with being gay...


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 21, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Racism has nothing to do with being gay...


 
its called being sexist but I really don't mind gay or lesbians they are just normal people they are in love with people like anyone else


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 21, 2011)

Getting my dinner having stir fry but will be on after


Peace xx


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 21, 2011)

MollyCrossing said:


> Getting my dinner having stir fry but will be on after
> 
> 
> Peace xx


Yummy.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 21, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Racism has nothing to do with being gay...


 Um... That's not what I meant, I was referring to rafren's classmates.


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 21, 2011)

Going to bed now good night everyone enjoy your dreams


----------



## .IE. (Jul 21, 2011)

MollyCrossing said:


> Going to bed now good night everyone enjoy your dreams


 
Goodnight. Wow, it's around 11:00 where you are. Holy shmoly.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 21, 2011)

What did you have as your last meal?


----------



## Micah (Jul 21, 2011)

Pizza. <3


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 22, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> What did you have as your last meal?


 
Dinner which was stir fry 

I am awake now so morning


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 22, 2011)

Bye guys off to see Harry potter I am taking my hedwig puppet that I got from Harry potter world when I went to Florida


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

GUYS I AM WATCHING RENT TOMORROW!!


-----

wow, I've found this random girl on Youtube who does covers from musicals and shes amazing. I'm scared she might be better than me. She even cries when she sings sad songs.

WHAT THE ****!!! SHE'S TAKING A STEP INTO BARBRA STREISAND'S WORLD AND DOING A DUET WITH HERSELF!!


Not being racist, but I just noticed she's British and I hate British singers, but she's too good. guess that breaks that stereotype.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> GUYS I AM WATCHING RENT TOMORROW!!
> 
> 
> -----
> ...


 
When are you going to bed?


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

It's virtually 10pm here. Idk 30 minutes or something.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> It's virtually 10pm here. Idk 30 minutes or something.


 
Don't you have vacation?


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

That ended like 4 days ago,...

Also, in relation to this post...







Because it actually is Friday


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> That ended like 4 days ago,...
> 
> Also, in relation to this post...
> 
> ...


 
But it is weekend tomorrow..


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

But it's Friday today,
what are you on about?

I'm confused :S


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Isn't it almost Saturday for you?


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

In 2 hours it will be


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> In 2 hours it will be


 
Why do Rover talk so much xd


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

Wut...


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Started Animal Crossing and Rover where babbling about me being gone.


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, are you visiting me? I've added your FC so you'll just need to add mine. I've had you added since I gave you all the free **** 2 year ago lol


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Oh, are you visiting me? I've added your FC so you'll just need to add mine. I've had you added since I gave you all the free **** 2 year ago lol


 
Added you, open your gates?


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

They're already open.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 22, 2011)

Stop talking with people in your town xd


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2011)

I wasn't talking to anyone... Lol I was spinning my umbrella x3


----------



## MollyCrossing (Jul 22, 2011)

Back from Harry potter it was super good


----------



## rafren (Jul 22, 2011)

MollyCrossing said:


> Back from Harry potter it was super good


 
Didn't even bother watching. :\


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 22, 2011)

MollyCrossing said:


> Back from Harry potter it was super good


I don't enjoy Harry Potter that much.......


----------



## rafren (Jul 22, 2011)

For sure they're going to release a DVD compilation of all the movies. Maybe I'll just wait for that. didn't watch any of the HP movies, lol


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2011)

I still need to read the books. I've only read the first two (and loved them. I'm just a slow reader).


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh gawd. I haven't seen Rent since it as released on DVD. I am pretty excited. This guy singing on a bike, he's pretty skilled.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2011)

Off to bed. Then to the city to use their theater for my final practice of my 6 performances (one for each day, Monday - Saturday) ;

- Gives you hell (group number)
- There's a fine fine line (Avenue Q, /lol I'm singing a girl song)
- Our big confuzzling performance of the tongue twister "Your Fault" from 'Into The Woods' (I'm Jack)
- It sucks to be me (Avenue Q, I'm Brian)

Then were doing this performance of phobias (I'm the black guy who barks /not racist);






We don't know the last one, were either doing and original drama performance, or an original song (I didn't write any). But I'll know by tomorrow.


----------



## rafren (Jul 23, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Off to bed. Then to the city to use their theater for my final practice of my 6 performances (one for each day, Monday - Saturday) ;
> 
> - Gives you hell (group number)
> - There's a fine fine line (Avenue Q, /lol I'm singing a girl song)
> ...



Dude, good luck and have fun!


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2011)

It's  scarweeee!!


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2011)

You got this, good luck


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2011)

i'm still scared. we're doing an original drama performance about frogs or something. I wasnt listening but its something random, but its funny.


----------



## rafren (Jul 26, 2011)

In the middle of a typhoon. Class were called off early today. Half day. :0


----------



## Jake (Jul 26, 2011)

Did gives you hell and my solo (thank god my solo is over!!), except I cried in my solo because it is a sad song (lol baby)

got the confusing performance tomorrow. It isn't that confusing though, It's just hard knowing who sings who... :S

wish me luck (lol don't i'm too good /cocky)


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 26, 2011)

rafren said:


> In the middle of a typhoon. Class were called off early today. Half day. :0


 
That's basically a hurricane but in the Pacific Ocean right?


----------



## rafren (Jul 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Did gives you hell and my solo (thank god my solo is over!!), except I cried in my solo because it is a sad song (lol baby)
> 
> got the confusing performance tomorrow. It isn't that confusing though, It's just hard knowing who sings who... :S
> 
> wish me luck (lol don't i'm too good /cocky)


 
video, now



twinkinator said:


> That's basically a hurricane but in the Pacific Ocean right?


 
Terms confuse me. Classes were canceled for the next day too.

Anyways, our teacher is requesting to join my batches Facebook group. :/


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2011)

Cat farted in my face. Lovely >.<


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 26, 2011)

Callie said:


> Cat farted in my face. Lovely >.<


 
This is another reason why I don't like cats.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 26, 2011)

Callie said:


> Cat farted in my face. Lovely >.<


 
I don't understand why you would let your cat put her/his ass in your face. :s


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2011)

rafren said:


> video, now


 
Idk if it was filmed. There would be this girl who may have filmed it since she films everything and puts it on Youtube. I'll find out tonight.


-------

We stuffed up in rehearsal today, so we're all heaps freaked out because we all got confused as to who says what and we tried about 10 times but we couldn't get it right..

We are gonna go outside during intermission though to practice (we're like the last act)


----------



## Callie (Jul 27, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't understand why you would let your cat put her/his ass in your face. :s


 
I didn't. She was standing about 2 feet away, she just has _*really*_ strong farts.


----------



## merinda! (Jul 28, 2011)

Can someone lend me $100 AUD? ):


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2011)

What for?


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2011)

well. she put some videos on youtube. however I checked briefly and I couldn't see any of mine on there. I did however see the "Phobias" one I was meant to be in, but when we rehearsed it and I ran off stage I tripped on a sandbag and hurt my knee so I couldnt do it. I also saw harry potter puppet pals mysterious ticking noise. which was the funniest thing ever. the bomb went off like 10 secoods after they died and voldemort didnt get his part... but it was so funny. i'll post a few tomorrow.


----------



## rafren (Jul 31, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> well. she put some videos on youtube. however I checked briefly and I couldn't see any of mine on there. I did however see the "Phobias" one I was meant to be in, but when we rehearsed it and I ran off stage I tripped on a sandbag and hurt my knee so I couldnt do it. I also saw harry potter puppet pals mysterious ticking noise. which was the funniest thing ever. the bomb went off like 10 secoods after they died and voldemort didnt get his part... but it was so funny. i'll post a few tomorrow.


 
looking forward to them


----------



## Micah (Jul 31, 2011)

Staying up til midnight to hear the new Family Force 5 song.  :-D

Can I get a whoop whoop?


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2011)

Saw Chicago on broadway. It was amazing, especially the cell block tango


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2011)

Micah said:


> Staying up til midnight to hear the new Family Force 5 song.  :-D
> 
> Can I get a whoop whoop?


 
whoop whoop.

Now let me take my shirt off....

[size=-2]this one is pissing me off /not sexual[/size]


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2011)

(The one I got replaced in because I hurt my freaking knee)





Funniest thing ever (I may only find it funny as me and my friend were grinding each other back stage because that tickin' noise was so kinky)

Also as I think I said before the bomb went off late and Voldermort got cut 

But the person who was suppose to be Voldy I hate right now, so I'm glad she wasn't in it because she lost marks 


Also you have know idea how long we spent getting Kirsten's (Hermione) hair right, seriously, we spent like 10 minutes.


----------



## merinda! (Aug 5, 2011)

Wu Tang tonight in Melbourne.

But I can't go.


----------



## Liv (Aug 5, 2011)

how has everyone's summer been treating them?


----------



## Micah (Aug 6, 2011)

Been working non-stop this summer.  The only day I get off is Sunday and I don't really get it off because of church.  Luckily my job is ending in about a week so I can take a short vacation before I start college.

How about you?


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2011)

It's winter. It's acting like it's summer, it's too hot I have to clean my room


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 6, 2011)

Liv said:


> how has everyone's summer been treating them?



I've been waking up at 5:45 am and staying at the worst place on earth untill 4:40 pm Monday - Friday until I go back to school  Today is one of my few days of rest. So I'm not doing anything!


----------



## rafren (Aug 8, 2011)

Liv said:


> how has everyone's summer been treating them?



School here is June - March. :/

In the middle of my quarter examination week.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS ****!!

MARISSA (MY FAVORITE) WINS THE HOMEWORK ASSIGNMENT ON GLEE PROJECT AND GETS ELIMINATED

2 WEEKS LATER...
HANNAH (SECOND FAVORITE) WINS THE HOMEWORK ASSIGNMENT AND GETS ELIMINATED

FU!!! JUST 'CAUSE THEY'RE BOTH RANGA YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE MEAN TO THEM!!!

SAMUEL IS MY NEXT FAVORITE, SWEAR TO GOD, IF HE LOSES I'M GONNA STAB SOMEONE

IF THAT BLACK KID /NOT RACIST/ WINS, I'M GONNA STAB MYSELF.


----------



## Micah (Aug 8, 2011)

Not another person obsessed with The Glee Project...


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2011)

Oii, they pissed me off!!


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

They're apparently making a glee movie, 3D in theatres!

...I won't be seeing it, glee isn't my thing...


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2011)

Old news is old. Already released in the US, comes out here in 2 days.

I'm gonna see it.
Just like I did with Mamma Mia 11 times  (lol)


----------



## rafren (Aug 9, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Mamma Mia 11 times  (lol)



how is this possible


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Isn't the movie version supposed to suck (and the broadway is supposed to be awesome)?


----------



## Micah (Aug 10, 2011)

Ugh, my dad decided to go over out internet bandwidth limit.  Just when I finally get time to get on... >_>


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2011)

Callie said:


> Isn't the movie version supposed to suck (and the broadway is supposed to be awesome)?



I personally prefer the movie which is why I saw it so many times.

I hate British accents (although I am British :S) And since the broadway version was first released with British accents, it kinda made me not like it..


@Micha:, sux 2 b u


----------



## Liv (Aug 10, 2011)

shin guard tan line

/sadface


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2011)

Just saw Glee 3D. Someone help me find the cute videos of this kid



Spoiler













Nvm I found him


----------



## Liv (Aug 15, 2011)

So... chat isn't working for me.


----------



## rafren (Aug 16, 2011)

smash camp be over


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2011)

never did anything. did we win?

alright help jake time. so, theres this guy I like (fml nothing will ever happen get over it) so I stole my friends phone to get his number, now I always text him and everyone wants me to delete it. so my friend stole my phone. so I chased her to the bathroom (yes I am a boy) and pushed her over and bit her - mean while she was literally cutting my throat with her nails (woo cat fight!) anyway, eventually I got my phone (with his number still safe thank god) but now I feel bad and i'm angry for no reason help?


----------



## rafren (Aug 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> never did anything. did we win?



That depends on what Cabin you're from. :/


Cabin 2 won. (psychonaut's cabin)

he also managed to snag this


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2011)

Jake, maybe you should say you're sorry about the whole fiasco and say you may have gone overboard, and promise to text the guy you like less. Don't stop, just text him less.


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, and I'm trying to stay up all day in order to get on a good sleeping schedule. Wish me luck.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2011)

Callie said:


> Jake, maybe you should say you're sorry about the whole fiasco and say you may have gone overboard, and promise to text the guy you like less. Don't stop, just text him less.



Nahh, it's all good. She was like "I'm sorry for pissing you off, but I'm not apolagizing for stealing your phone" I'm just gonna give him a break from my texts. Maybe just a few days..


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2011)

What does a bored teenage girl do at night? *valley girl voice* HER NAILS OF COURSE, UH!



Spoiler: sigh...I have no life... (bigass photos are bigass, stupid phone)














Pikachu! :3


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2011)

MY PHONE UPDATED AND NOW IT'S ALL SNAZZY!!!


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2011)

I got a happy meal today just so I could get the Pokemon toy 


Tepig <3

Would have liked Snivy/Oshawott but Tepig will do nicely.


----------



## rafren (Aug 20, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I got a happy meal today just so I could get the Pokemon toy
> 
> 
> Tepig <3
> ...



oh the old days


It's been a while since I've gotten a Happy Meal. 

Now that I think of it, I hardly hear about them now. Kids these days and their iPads


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2011)

I have to make dinner myself...

Everyone is going out without inviting me... THE WHORES.


**** being gay. it annoys me. ive been lying on the floor for 30 minutes. im normal.


----------



## merinda! (Aug 20, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I have to make dinner myself...
> 
> Everyone is going out without inviting me... THE WHORES.
> 
> ...



i'm sorry, what?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> **** being gay. it annoys me. ive been lying on the floor for 30 minutes. im normal.



If that's why they didn't invite you then you shouldn't want to go. That's extremely shallow of them.


----------



## Jake (Aug 21, 2011)

No. It was some stupid **** crap I didn't even want to go to, so they didn't invite me. But they could have offered..


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2011)

Right? Have some decency to atleast offer. 
I hate when that happens to me :l


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2011)

Yay Samuel and Damian won The Glee Project Lindsey also got a 2 episode arc.


But so did ****ing Alex. I hate him!!


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2011)

Yuck, I got a card to get 20% off an outfit for Junior Prom... I went on the website and they're all chat. I DON'T WANT TO WEAR A ****ING SUIT!!!


----------



## rafren (Aug 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yuck, I got a card to get 20% off an outfit for Junior Prom... I went on the website and they're all chat. I DON'T WANT TO WEAR A ****ING SUIT!!!



So, what are you wearing then?


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2011)

school uniform with blazer + tie lololol


----------



## rafren (Aug 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> school uniform with blazer + tie lololol



i dare you. . . to come in a dress


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2011)

all the kids at my school are homophobes... that wouldn't work. i'd love to though, but i'd get raped. there's a photo of what I want to wear on Facebook, i'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## rafren (Aug 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> but i'd get raped.



Seriously? 

/no sarcasm intended


in the middle of a tropical storm now


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2011)

Sux 2 b u ):


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2011)

I WANT TO MAKE A TOPIC ABOUT IT BUT THEN I'LL LOOK LIKE I'M SPAMMING, SO I'LL POST IT HERE, BUT FUNNIEST THING EVER!!!






Also my skin is heaps chat there (It's perfect now, strawberry leaves and honey actually help fix up horrible skin) and my voice is horrible and I look chat. I got some nice plastic surgery now (jokes) I was heaps tired and had been walking around all day. So I look fugly.

My my this could be rather embarrassing..


----------



## rafren (Aug 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I WANT TO MAKE A TOPIC ABOUT IT BUT THEN I'LL LOOK LIKE I'M SPAMMING, SO I'LL POST IT HERE, BUT FUNNIEST THING EVER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is you the guy with the smexy hair and the Addidas jacket?


----------



## Callie (Aug 29, 2011)

I always imagined that's what you'd be like in real life...


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2011)

rafren said:


> Is you the guy with the smexy hair and the Addidas jacket?


Yes :3




			
				Callie said:
			
		

> I always imagined that's what you'd be like in real life...



Thanks


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2011)

Fml. It had to be today. I was playing basketball or something with some girl I was becoming good friends with. Then the guy I liked decided to kick a football at me for ONE HOUR!!
one got me in the head!! ****ing whore. They just wanted to piss me off because when they kicked the ball I screamed like a juknie and ran around with my hands over my head. ):


----------



## rafren (Aug 31, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Fml. It had to be today. I was playing basketball or something with some girl I was becoming good friends with. Then the guy I liked decided to kick a football at me for ONE HOUR!!
> one got me in the head!! ****ing whore. They just wanted to piss me off because when they kicked the ball I screamed like a juknie and ran around with my hands over my head. ):



Wait, you're gay? :0

the more you hate, the more you love <3


anyways,


Pumped up for Monday. 

this guy :



Spoiler: Efren Pe?aflorida












Will be speaking at our school.  For those who don't know, he's "CNN's 2009 Hero of the Year."

Hoping that the school would let me join the photography group covering the event. :/

fingers crossed


----------



## Jake (Sep 9, 2011)

****ING HELL. I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO A ****ING SANDIWICHI AND THERE IS NO ****ING BREAD!!

Someone buy me this;


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Saw rent today! It was incredible, I think it's my favorite show that I've seen. The story was intense and incredible, the actors were phenomenal, and the music was heavenly.


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2011)

Callie said:


> Saw rent today! It was incredible, I think it's my favorite show that I've seen. The story was intense and incredible, the actors were phenomenal, and the music was heavenly.



Yay you liked it


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yay you liked it



So much! It was just...words can't describe. Truly amazing 

(Although at the part when the power was supposed to go out in the show, it actually went out in the theatre and they had to take a few minutes to fix it. It was kinda funny.)


----------



## Jake (Sep 11, 2011)

lol. OMFG FML. I HAVE MAJOR EXAMS TOMORROW, ITS NEARLY MIDNIGHT. AND MY EMO NEXT DOOR NEIGHBORS ARE HAVING A PARTY. THE SLUTS!!!

I still dont understand why emo's would want to live in the desert... I guess they can cut themselves easier because of the heat....


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2011)

WHEN I HEARD THE BOAT CRASHED ON CHRISTMAS ISLAND, I WAS LIKE "GOOD, SERVES YOU BLOODY BASTARDS RIGHT"


----------



## rafren (Sep 22, 2011)

Ugh. thanks to studies, I haven't been able to get on here for so long. :/


----------



## Callie (Sep 22, 2011)

rafren said:


> Ugh. thanks to studies, I haven't been able to get on here for so long. :/



Same :/


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2011)

My holidays start tomorrow for 2 weeks. And I'm already bored, these next 2 weeks are going to be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ****ing fun... just kill me now


----------



## binkat (Sep 23, 2011)

yaya! Holidays! Woooooo! I pretty much have holidays now as well for 3 weeks. SO happy! whats this 'rents' thing? 

oh and bidoof... do you live in the middle of Australia or somethin', coz you said in the desert, and you posted about christmas island. Just wondering....


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2011)

No. I emphasize the word "desert" meaning there are only a few people where I live and it's a small community. And it's also in the middle of nowhere.

And the Christmas island thing was on a TV show I was watching and I always just randomly quote it at school.


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2011)

Alright, even though Glee was on Tuesday, please tell me I'm not the only one who miss-read this...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Alright, even though Glee was on Tuesday, please tell me I'm not the only one who miss-read this...



Haha, I sure did.


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2011)

Good.


----------



## Jake (Sep 26, 2011)

FML!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

REBECCA BLACK IS PERFORMING AT THE CITY TODAY AND I CAN'T ****ING GO BECAUSE MY ****ING **** OF A FATHER BOOKED ME IN FOR A HAIR CUT AND HE WONT LET ME CHANGE THE DATE

I WANT TO KICK SOME **** IN THE FACE AND ****ING **** OF THEIR FACE GRR I HOPE MY ****ING DAD DIES IN A ****ING WHOLE THE ****


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sorry :/ I absolutely HATE missing a concert with someone I love


----------



## Jake (Sep 27, 2011)

IT'S SO ****ING ****!!!

But she is doing another free concert here sometime, so I should go to that, but my dad wants to make me go away, but I'm gonna convince him not to take me because I don't want to go I want to see her!!


----------



## Callie (Sep 29, 2011)

I did :/

and as for me, I've just been doing school stuff. I started writing for my school paper's humor section, and failed miserably at my audition for my school's musical. I can't sing very well, but I hoped my acting skills would land me a part. However I messed up on the acting too, so I have no hopes for getting in. We find out tomorrow.


----------



## Jake (Sep 29, 2011)

Callie said:


> I did :/
> 
> and as for me, I've just been doing school stuff. I started writing for my school paper's humor section, and failed miserably at my audition for my school's musical. I can't sing very well, but I hoped my acting skills would land me a part. However I messed up on the acting too, so I have no hopes for getting in. We find out tomorrow.




What musical is your school doing?

We're doing back to the 80's or whatever this year. I auditioned and made it in, but I don't know who I'm playing yet.


----------



## Callie (Sep 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> What musical is your school doing?
> 
> We're doing back to the 80's or whatever this year. I auditioned and made it in, but I don't know who I'm playing yet.



The Drowsy Chaperone. 

I auditioned for Mrs. Tottendale, but my voice with her was too high pitched, and that was just on the acting. On the singing I was off key and everything, it was just bleh. I sang as we stumble along.


----------



## Jake (Sep 29, 2011)

Callie said:


> The Drowsy Chaperone.
> 
> I auditioned for Mrs. Tottendale, but my voice with her was too high pitched, and that was just on the acting. On the singing I was off key and everything, it was just bleh. I sang as we stumble along.



I've never seen it, it never appealed to me so I never bothered to see it. Maybe I'll consider it now..
Anyway, did you have to audition with a song from the musical? Because at my school we can audition with whatever song we want so I usually pick a song that I'm good at, and is from an amazing musical (West side story, My Fair Lady, Wicked, Les Miserables, Cabaret, Funny Girl etc..) I've gotten in every time I've done one of those songs. what can I say, I guess my musical talent is just too good. [size=-2] Oh and btw if you haven't heard of all those 6 musicals, you've got problems[/size]


I'm listening to as we stumble along now.. My thoughts... her voice reminds me of Madame Morrible from Wicked.


----------



## Callie (Sep 30, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I've never seen it, it never appealed to me so I never bothered to see it. Maybe I'll consider it now..
> Anyway, did you have to audition with a song from the musical? Because at my school we can audition with whatever song we want so I usually pick a song that I'm good at, and is from an amazing musical (West side story, My Fair Lady, Wicked, Les Miserables, Cabaret, Funny Girl etc..) I've gotten in every time I've done one of those songs. what can I say, I guess my musical talent is just too good. [size=-2] Oh and btw if you haven't heard of all those 6 musicals, you've got problems[/size]
> 
> 
> ...




We had to choose between four songs (all four from the show). If I could I would've picked something else, and if I could I would've sung a cappella. I practiced the song a lot and got to sounding okay, but once I went to the audition with the piano there, it just killed me. I can't sing along with something very well. But it looked like a fun show to me. I wanted to be either Mrs. Tottendale, a gangster (disguised as a pastry chef), or the narrator of the show (man in chair). Oh well, I'll audition for the spring play, Antigone I suppose.


----------



## Superpie36 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's just a ****ing Rebecca Black concert. I didn't know she sings aurotunes enough songs to perform.


----------



## Superpie36 (Oct 4, 2011)

BTW, my last post was a response ti Bidoof's post on the previous page.


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2011)

Superpie36 said:


> It's just a ****ing Rebecca Black concert. I didn't know she sings aurotunes enough songs to perform.



You're nice


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 4, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You're nice


Guys! I think I just heard the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm watching Glee. shh


----------



## Superpie36 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> You're nice


Thank you.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2011)

Superpie36 said:


> Thank you.



Any time :3


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2011)

alright so remember when i posted me singing gives you hell. well the group when i did that has a halloween concert thing coming up on October 29 and 30.  
we're doing many songs but i know we're doing; thriller, the time warp, ghost busters, bat out of hell, the addams family, werewolves of london, this is halloween (disney) and candyman, and possibly the monster mash. 
anyway, out of that list and many more (i might update when i know more songs) i'm only doing 3 over the 2 nights... thriller which i'm freaking back up, same for bat out of hell. but for some reason, they ****ing gave me candyman as a solo... i'm pretty confused... but that song... fun as, i'm excited!!!
but on another note. i'm pretty sure the time warp is the closing number for both nights (as this is halloween is the opening) so i'll be in them, too.
but ****ing candyman... amazing!


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2011)

Prank invitation to my party... People actually thought I was serious...


----------



## Callie (Oct 20, 2011)

I got my first article published in my school's humor section of the paper!


----------



## Jake (Oct 23, 2011)

haha had the best day today, went to the city had the most fun ever, and then some **** pushed a trolley down someones drive way so I ran off


----------



## Skipper82342 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hiro said:


> I want to see Wicked, damnit!



My mom saw Wicked


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> alright so remember when i posted me singing gives you hell. well the group when i did that has a halloween concert thing coming up on October 29 and 30.
> we're doing many songs but i know we're doing; thriller, the time warp, ghost busters, bat out of hell, the addams family, werewolves of london, this is halloween (disney) and candyman, and possibly the monster mash.
> anyway, out of that list and many more (i might update when i know more songs) i'm only doing 3 over the 2 nights... thriller which i'm freaking back up, same for bat out of hell. but for some reason, they ****ing gave me candyman as a solo... i'm pretty confused... but that song... fun as, i'm excited!!!
> but on another note. i'm pretty sure the time warp is the closing number for both nights (as this is halloween is the opening) so i'll be in them, too.
> but ****ing candyman... amazing!



Tonight's performance was so fun, same thing tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Callie (Nov 3, 2011)

Stalking my old spanish teacher's grooveshark...


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2011)

You creep!!
But I'm stalking one of my teachers so I guess we're even


----------



## Callie (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, we all have a little creep in us 

and currently I am not creepin', I'm painting mustache guys on my nails :{


----------



## rafren (Dec 7, 2011)

i died

Hello guys. It's been a while.


----------



## Jake (Dec 7, 2011)

rafren said:


> i died
> 
> Hello guys. It's been a while.



YAYAYAYYAAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## rafren (Dec 9, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> YAYAYAYYAAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY



Things seem.

Slower than they were before. :/


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2011)

rafren said:


> Things seem.
> 
> Slower than they were before. :/



wut.


----------



## Callie (Dec 10, 2011)

rafren said:


> i died
> 
> Hello guys. It's been a while.



Oh my jeezus it's a zombie. HAI


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm hooking up next sunday


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 17, 2011)

Christmas is almost here.
*looks back on what I did this last year*
Man my life is dull..........................


----------



## Dizay (Dec 18, 2011)

ey-o. is anybody online fo' animal crossing wild world?


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2011)

Being a fat **** eating chocloate


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2011)

Haven't started my winter break homework yet, and it ends soon. I really don't want to though.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

movie time with my german brother. I dont understand german movies. haha its in english haha


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

My life is boring. I feel like restarting my town.


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2011)

lol.

when I get bored I sing.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm terrible at singing. I'm better at doing Maths and English. Of course, I don't do work when I'm bored.


----------



## Joey (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anyone else think the previous TBT was better? I mean it lost a lot of members in transferring sites...


----------



## Jake (Dec 31, 2011)

we lost members because Animal Crossing died. it has nothing to do with the migration.


----------



## acrules11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wait, what. TBT had an old site?


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2012)

it was on Zetaboards. in about a week it will be 1 year of new TBT. i'll find a link to the old site tomorrow


----------



## acrules11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't think TBT had an old website. Also, I think that more people will start coming when AC 3DS comes out.


----------



## Callie (Jan 4, 2012)

acrules11 said:


>



At first I thought he had a Hitler 'stache. >.<


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2012)

I WANT SUSHI!!!
I cant wait until friday


----------



## Jake (Jan 6, 2012)

yay. tomorrows pokemon episode is the one where scraggy hatches! yay scraggy is so cute!


----------



## Kip (Jan 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yay. tomorrows pokemon episode is the one where scraggy hatches! yay scraggy is so cute!


 
Scraggy! I love pokemon  ( - 3-)  <- gulpin


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

Kip said:


> Scraggy! I love pokemon  ( - 3-)  <- gulpin



The whole idea of Pokemon seems interesting, but I have never been a fan of it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

You're boring then


----------



## Thunder (Jan 10, 2012)

I hear the Minecraft pocket edition is getting a few updates in February, how exciting..!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 10, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> The whole idea of Pokemon seems interesting, but I have never been a fan of it.



I've loved Pok?mon since I was in kindergarten. I still love it! *Most* people who say it sucks have never played it -.- 
But if you have played it and still don't like it, then it makes no sense to me cause I love it


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

People are entitled to express their own opinions.


----------



## Callie (Jan 10, 2012)

UR OPINION IZ ROOONG BIDOOOOOOOF, DED RONG.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

Callie said:


> UR OPINION IZ ROOONG BIDOOOOOOOF, DED RONG.



I thought you were a troll then I went to report you haha lol then I realized it was you omfg I'm laughing so hard right now



Spoiler: what I do when I'm bored



Just so people understand this. Tenille is some skank, and Sam is her boyfriend, and in Japan, Tenille wasn't there, and this ***** named Casey was dtf with Sam and they literally almost got it on, and Sam and Tenille always go out, break up, go out, break up, go out, break up, repeat. and yeah, enjoy


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 15, 2012)

Ooh, this place is a little quiet... Might as well just quickly revive it... Hi! 
And I LOL'D @ that picture, Bidoof, lmaoooo. :L


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2012)

why thank you


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2012)

I was looking at my Nightmare Before Christmas DVD and it said, "Hey you! Wanna view this movie in 3D and in BLU RAY??? It's simple and only takes three steps! 1) Get a 3D Television 2) Get a Blu ray player (such as a PS3) 3) Buy "The Nightemare Before Christmas" on Blu ray!"

WOW GUISE IS SO EEEEEASY


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 17, 2012)

Callie said:


> I was looking at my Nightmare Before Christmas DVD and it said, "Hey you! Wanna view this movie in 3D and in BLU RAY??? It's simple and only takes three steps! 1) Get a 3D Television 2) Get a Blu ray player (such as a PS3) 3) Buy "The Nightemare Before Christmas" on Blu ray!"
> 
> WOW GUISE IS SO EEEEEASY



Oh gee whiz, now how are we going to afford all that then? I think I'd rather just buy the film just for a normal TV and a normal DVD player. It wouldn't work out so expensive that way. xD


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2012)

Himari said:


> Oh gee whiz, now how are we going to afford all that then? I think I'd rather just buy the film just for a normal TV and a normal DVD player. It wouldn't work out so expensive that way. xD



I know. I thought it was so funny how they made it out to be 3 easy steps. But those 3 steps aren't exactly easy or inexpensive...xD


----------



## Keenan (Jan 17, 2012)

Callie said:


> I was looking at my Nightmare Before Christmas DVD and it said, "Hey you! Wanna view this movie in 3D and in BLU RAY??? It's simple and only takes three steps! 1) Get a 3D Television 2) Get a Blu ray player (such as a PS3) 3) Buy "The Nightemare Before Christmas" on Blu ray!"
> 
> WOW GUISE IS SO EEEEEASY



The Nightmare Before Christmas is an awesome movie. And all I need to do to watch it in 3d is spend hundreds of dollars?!? Dat is SOOPER EEEEEASY!


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> The Nightmare Before Christmas is an awesome movie. And all I need to do to watch it in 3d is spend hundreds of dollars?!? Dat is SOOPER EEEEEASY!



Not only do you get it in TREEDEE, you also get in the high quality of blue ray! KEWL RAIGHT?


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2012)

Callie said:


> I was looking at my Nightmare Before Christmas DVD and it said, "Hey you! Wanna view this movie in 3D and in BLU RAY??? It's simple and only takes three steps! 1) Get a 3D Television 2) Get a Blu ray player (such as a PS3) 3) Buy "The Nightemare Before Christmas" on Blu ray!"
> 
> WOW GUISE IS SO EEEEEASY



put it into your DVD player, get out your 3DS, point it at the TV screen, watch it through the 3DS. BAM 3D movies.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> put it into your DVD player, get out your 3DS, point it at the TV screen, watch it through the 3DS. BAM 3D movies.



Dats not neerly az eeeasy as buying a tree dee tvee, bloo ray playar and da movie in tree dee.


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2012)

get over it. 


kthxbai


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 19, 2012)

"Or you could just get 3D glasses when playing your game and then it'd be all in 3D that way! There's no need to buy a 3DS then!"

... Pfft. That's what my friends said to me once, when they were just bashing the 3DS and saying how "terrible" it was.

loljk just 'cause they're jelly i got a 3ds and they not. xD
plus it wouldn't even work if they did that.


----------



## Callie (Jan 19, 2012)

You know it'd also be in three day if you saw the movie acted out like a play right before your eyes. All you have to do (in this case) is find all the models used in the movie, get all the voice actors and people to manipulate the models. Don't forget to get musicians too!

EEZ VARIE EZ


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 20, 2012)

And it only costs a few million pounds! :> Great! I must try this out some day!


----------



## Callie (Jan 21, 2012)

Some day isn't good enough. You need to try it NOW.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 22, 2012)

Callie said:


> Some day isn't good enough. You need to try it NOW.



Yeah, if I miraculously find a spare million pounds, I will! xD


----------



## Callie (Jan 22, 2012)

Step one: Start a 1 pound store
Step two: make lots of pounds
Step three: ??????
Step six: Success


----------



## ducky (Jan 22, 2012)

@Callie, I like to watch your profile picture and play random music... it's entertaining.


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2012)

ducky said:


> @Callie, I like to watch your profile picture and play random music... it's entertaining.



I lol'd.


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm getting so many comments on it. I have this issue where whenever I see something I like I want to make it my avi. But clearly ol' squiddy will have to stay for awhile. And ducky that's awesome, why did I not think to do that?


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

I GET NO COMMENTS


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2012)

*sad face*


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 23, 2012)

Good ol' Squidward. I love Spongebob so much, haven't watched it in ages. xD I used to be obsessed with it when I was in year 5 and 6 at primary school. :b


----------



## Keenan (Jan 23, 2012)

Callie said:


>


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 23, 2012)

okay.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 23, 2012)

Spoiler: Meme grades


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)

Himari said:


> Good ol' Squidward. I love Spongebob so much, haven't watched it in ages. xD I used to be obsessed with it when I was in year 5 and 6 at primary school. :b


----------



## Keenan (Jan 23, 2012)

Callie said:


>



I totally remember this. Good memories...

FFUUUUTTTUUUURRREEE!


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> I totally remember this. Good memories...
> 
> FFUUUUTTTUUUURRREEE!



I get the feeling that the caveman does patrick's voice. They sound so similar...


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2012)

ME SO POPULAR!!!!


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ME SO POPULAR!!!!



Holy crud. Someone is popular indeed. xD


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh autocorrect;


----------



## Callie (Jan 25, 2012)

I just finished my math project after hours of work! 
It's a 2:30ish second video on why it's bad that movie ticket prices are constantly increasing. I was a bit inspired by CPGray (spelling?) in terms of the style. I hope my teacher likes it DX


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

she better

ON A BRIGHTER NOTE:

I JUST BOUGHT A CAR


----------



## Callie (Jan 25, 2012)

NICE! What kind of car?


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

Hyundai Lancer? something like that


----------



## Callie (Jan 25, 2012)

*googles* looks awesome. I know nothing about cars though XD


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

Callie said:


> *googles* looks awesome. I know nothing about cars though XD


 
neither, i just got it because they person who sold it lived in the city and I was like "beauty great excuse to go to the city"


----------



## Keenan (Jan 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Hyundai Lancer? something like that



Mitsubishi lancer. Just saying.

It a nice car though. 

I can't wait to drive, less then a year to go!


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm picking it up sunday so I'll know exactly what it is by then hahahah


----------



## rafren (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations Bidoof, for successfully spamming the crap out of my Swapnote.

Congratulations again, I just came here to congratulate you.

Congratulations.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2012)

rafren said:


> Congratulations Bidoof, for successfully spamming the crap out of my Swapnote.
> 
> Congratulations again, I just came here to congratulate you.
> 
> Congratulations.



Raffy!! <3

Idk even who you are on swapnotes hahaha


----------



## rafren (Jan 27, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Raffy!! <3
> 
> Idk even who you are on swapnotes hahaha



I'm probably the most Asian looking Mii you have there on your list.

TRYING TO GET BACK INTO TBT #offtopic


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2012)

rafren said:


> I'm probably the most Asian looking Mii you have there on your list.
> 
> TRYING TO GET BACK INTO TBT #offtopic



BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW WHICH ONE YOU ARE.

WHAT IS YOUR EFFING NAME?


----------



## rafren (Jan 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW WHICH ONE YOU ARE.
> 
> WHAT IS YOUR EFFING NAME?



calm yo **** son


Patrick :0


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh alright, that isn't an asian name :\

Well, Australia is the most official ****ed up country ever;











-------------

ahh first day of school tomorrow for 2012, getting to see the new first years transformations over the year and turn into second year deros


----------



## Callie (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh gawd, just finished my English paper. It's 1:27 in the morning, haven't even started my other stuff -_-.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2012)

Callie said:


> Oh gawd, just finished my English paper. It's 1:27 in the morning, haven't even started my other stuff -_-.



Lol the **** I have for english this year, I had 2 years ago and we had this really huge fight ('cause he's an old timer and such a dickhead) so we got into this huge fight
and I have him this year, and we were meant to write a 2 page (minimum) essay on some ****, and I wrote 13 lines (big writing so probs equivilates to only 6 or 7) and he was like "Good essay Jake" and ticked my name off.

YAY PARTY PARTY YEAH


----------



## Callie (Feb 1, 2012)

What does it mean to have your name ticked?

FLARGY FLARG I'LL BE ON WHEN I AM MORE COHERENT. I'm not normally this tired until 4, I dunno what's happening to me...DAMN BODY, I AM EITHER A VAMPIRE OR I AM NOT, DO NOT MAKE ME SOMEWHERE IN THE MIDDLE.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2012)

Callie said:


> What does it mean to have your name ticked?
> 
> FLARGY FLARG I'LL BE ON WHEN I AM MORE COHERENT. I'm not normally this tired until 4, I dunno what's happening to me...DAMN BODY, I AM EITHER A VAMPIRE OR I AM NOT, DO NOT MAKE ME SOMEWHERE IN THE MIDDLE.



ticked for doing homework ahahaha


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas.

Best introductory post ever.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Lol the **** I have for english this year, I had 2 years ago and we had this really huge fight ('cause he's an old timer and such a dickhead) so we got into this huge fight
> and I have him this year, and we were meant to write a 2 page (minimum) essay on some ****, and I wrote 13 lines (big writing so probs equivilates to only 6 or 7) and he was like "Good essay Jake" and ticked my name off.
> 
> YAY PARTY PARTY YEAH



Holy crap, how'd you get away with that? If I handed that kind of amount of writing as an essay to my teacher, she'd give it straight back to me to redo, give me a detention and probably call my parents. xD


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2012)

because the teacher knew I'd go all crazy ***** on him


ANYWAY, NEXT YEAR I FINALLY GET A ****ING LETTERMAN JACKET - BUT APPARENTLY THEY'RE CHANGING WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE FOR NEXT YEAR WHICH MEANS MINE WILL BE UGLY!!!!!! FU AUSTRALIAN SCHOOLS.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 3, 2012)

Why do people freak out about asians?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 3, 2012)

They're intimidated by us because we're so honorable.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 3, 2012)

When I lived in Vancouver, BC, 80% of my friends were asian.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> They're intimidated by us because we're so honorable.



What? You're asian? I can't associate with you anymore, your asian might be contagious.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2012)

Contagious? ROR, that's impossibru.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

THIS IS AMERICA, SPEAK AMERICAN.


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2012)

NO RACISM IN HERE


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

WITHOUT RACISM, WE WOULD NOT HAVE HAD THE AMERICAN CIVIL WAR. THAT JUSTIFIES RACISM.


----------



## rafren (Feb 7, 2012)

i like fried rice


----------



## Keenan (Feb 7, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Contagious? ROR, that's impossibru.



Speaka da engris Thunderstruck!


----------



## Callie (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2012)

what happens when I get bored...






I buy 7 Tee's and a Tank.

I'm not liking the red one, doesn't really go with what I usually wear. But I'll find something to wear it with, and post it here.


----------



## merinda! (Feb 20, 2012)

its my birthday
no1curr
ok bye


----------



## Thunder (Feb 20, 2012)

happy birthdfay, merindaaa


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2012)

DAMN IT, FIVE AND A HALF HOURS LATE! DX

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BURFDAY MERINDA!


----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2012)

...why did you... post that.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2012)

Why didn't you?

(Actually, I have many birthday images on my computer from over the years...)


----------



## Keenan (Feb 25, 2012)

Callie said:


> (Actually, I have many birthday images on my computer from over the years...)



I have folders and folders for images and gifs. 
I have way too much time on my hands...


----------



## Callie (Mar 24, 2012)

LET'S BRING THIS THREAD BACK TO LIFE!






I CAN HAZ JOB AS CAMP COUNSELOR!


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2012)

K LETZ PLAY!!!!







[size=-2](that is me btw - 4 years ago when i was a cool cat sunglasses.png)[/size]


----------



## rafren (Mar 25, 2012)

It's amazing to see Bidoof still actively posting until now. o.o

Hi. It's me again. I see that Smash Camp 2012 will actually happen.


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2012)

rafren said:


> It's amazing to see Bidoof still actively posting until now. o.o
> 
> Hi. It's me again. I see that Smash Camp 2012 will actually happen.



have my babies


----------



## easpa (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone noticed that I was gone for a while, but it's because my laptop's motherboard died, so I don't have access to a computer.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 29, 2012)

Pachireecko said:


> I'm not sure if anyone noticed that I was gone for a while, but it's because my laptop's motherboard died, so I don't have access to a computer.



I'm sure I've seen you on recently. How long was your computer down?


----------



## easpa (Mar 29, 2012)

Keenan said:


> I'm sure I've seen you on recently. How long was your computer down?



Umm, a few weeks, I think. I was on a friend's computer last week, so that might be what you're talking about. I haven't gotten it fixed yet, because I can't really afford a new motherboard at the moment.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 29, 2012)

Pachireecko said:


> Umm, a few weeks, I think. I was on a friend's computer last week, so that might be what you're talking about. I haven't gotten it fixed yet, because I can't really afford a new motherboard at the moment.



How are you using a broken computer?


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2012)

how are you not using a broken computer?


----------



## rafren (Apr 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> have my babies



no slut


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2012)

rafren said:


> no slut



raffy <3


----------



## rafren (Apr 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> raffy <3



I love you too.

Did the other frequent poster on this thread die too? lol what was her name. Callie?

</edit woot woot avatar size upgrade>


----------



## Princess (Apr 7, 2012)

whereami


----------



## rafren (Apr 7, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> whereami



a magical place wher sock and andy rule the woorld along with jer


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2012)

Callie is dead, me miss her


----------



## rafren (Apr 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Callie is dead, me miss her



noez D:


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2012)

:'(

RIP


----------



## Keenan (Apr 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Callie is dead, me miss her


I assume you're joking...


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 9, 2012)

She hasn't been on in a week or so it feels like.  Maybe she's just busy.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2012)

SHE IS DEAD!


----------



## rafren (Apr 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> SHE IS DEAD!



</3

So Bidoof, how's your life?


----------



## Micah (Apr 12, 2012)

Hm...haven't posted here in a while.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2012)

rafren said:


> </3
> 
> So Bidoof, how's your life?


i'm dead 'cause Callie dead


----------



## rafren (Apr 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> i'm dead 'cause Callie dead



lets recruit new people to join us here in jail


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2012)

rafren said:


> lets recruit new people to join us here in jail



ohhhhhhhhhhkayyyyyyyyy

leggo!!


----------



## rafren (Apr 13, 2012)

free cookies here in jail guys


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2012)

cookie<3


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2012)

Jail, not dark side.

GET UR FACTS RIGHT!!1!!!!111!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Jail, not dark side.
> 
> GET UR FACTS RIGHT!!1!!!!111!!!!!!!



Or gaol.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2012)

twinkinator said:


> Or gaol.



I've trained you well :3


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 23, 2012)

Give me cookie!
*breaks into jail.*
Cookie! Give me give me!


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Nicole. (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm kinda bored.......


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

poor you xp


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

In exciting news: I'm trying to pick up the ocarina again (and will be performing with it at my camp).

In tragic news: I keep throwing my music down out of frustration. I am not very skilled musically.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

In exciting news: I asked a guy out

In tragic news: we're not going out


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats starange news


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

depressing :'(


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes you are depressing


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

no no i'm not


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes I know you are


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok.

Anyway, i has pizza for dinneer


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Pizza yummy


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

indeed, be jelly


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

what kind of pizza?


----------



## unique (Jul 12, 2012)

anybody?


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

I laughed when I saw this I might go for it


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

unique said:


> anybody?



this is brilliant


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this is brilliant



I would buy it


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Same, looks amazing


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Send that picture to nintendo maybe they will make it haha


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

no they wouldnt...


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

0_0.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Everybody check this out!


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Okay, first of all.
dont doulbe post
posting _0_0._ is spam
this isn't the animal crossing board
you already made a topic for the video so posting it again counts as spam.


----------



## rafren (Jul 17, 2012)

Long time no see


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

raffy <3


----------



## rafren (Jul 27, 2012)

Is it just me or did activity here skyrocket? Holy crap so much names on the front page


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2012)

donno

but i love u raffy


----------



## merinda! (Aug 9, 2012)

got a job interview at mcdonalds no1curr


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2012)

i care

because i love mcdonalds


----------



## merinda! (Aug 9, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> i care
> 
> because i love mcdonalds



50% off Micky D's. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 9, 2012)

merinda! said:


> 50% off Micky D's. Can't go wrong.



a wise choice


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2012)

I want mcdonalds


----------



## merinda! (Aug 13, 2012)

ALEXISONFIRE PRESALE TICKETS START TOMORROW


----------



## rafren (Aug 27, 2012)

Man, school sux


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2012)

Raffy I love you please go out with me


----------



## merinda! (Aug 30, 2012)

got a job at macky d's. nbd.


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2012)

omg give me some free **** plz


----------



## merinda! (Aug 30, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> omg give me some free **** plz




i havent even started
can't give away free food
you live in queensland
also, ceebs


----------



## Jake (Aug 30, 2012)

lol i live in nsw where'd u get dem **** statistics from lol.


----------



## merinda! (Aug 30, 2012)

same thing


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2012)

No, theyre different


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 10, 2012)

Does anything ever happen in this thread?


----------



## Jake (Sep 10, 2012)

No we just talk 

ABOUT FEELINGS


----------



## rafren (Sep 15, 2012)

fffff-eeelings

Wii U better have some more decent launch title, $350 bundle looks good tho


ktnxbai see you in a few more weeks/months


----------



## Jake (Sep 15, 2012)

no raffy.
stay a while
plz dont leave


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 18, 2012)

Ah, you guys are crazy.


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2012)

hey i just met you
this is crazy
here's my tumblr http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/
ask me **** maybe
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## rafren (Sep 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> hey i just met you
> this is crazy
> here's my tumblr http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/
> ask me **** maybe
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo



that's a lot of glee you have there


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2012)

thx bb my  4,000 followers seem to love it 2


----------



## Thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> hey i just met you
> this is crazy
> here's my tumblr http://its-all-coming-back-to-me.tumblr.com/
> ask me **** maybe
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo



if i had a gun on me i'd probably shoot you for doing that


----------



## Trundle (Sep 18, 2012)

i'm a horse, discuss this generally


----------



## Jake (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## rafren (Sep 22, 2012)

Spoiler



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jake (Sep 22, 2012)

raffy give me yo facebook
give me yo skype i need 2 talk 2 u 24/7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rafren (Sep 22, 2012)

No i refuse mr jake nixon


----------



## Jake (Sep 22, 2012)

raffy plz dis discrimination!!


----------



## Princess (Sep 22, 2012)

i miss epic's general discussion


----------



## Jake (Sep 22, 2012)

Me 2 :'(


----------



## Princess (Sep 23, 2012)

aw :'(


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2012)

I kidding I never went in the epic lol


----------



## Nic (Sep 23, 2012)

So what is everyone doing in their life?  Quite interested, as a lot of us have matured and moved on,


----------



## rafren (Sep 26, 2012)

Still studying

And still studying

And studying even more


----------



## Jake (Sep 27, 2012)

bought leg warmers todayy


----------



## rafren (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Jake (Sep 30, 2012)

plz dont spam


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow... This place sure is quiet. I hope it livens up a little more when new members are attracted here from the release of AC3DS. 

How's it going... To anyone who might actually be here?


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 1, 2012)

Himari said:


> Wow... This place sure is quiet. I hope it livens up a little more when new members are attracted here from the release of AC3DS.
> 
> How's it going... To anyone who might actually be here?


IK... only a few members every day chatting yet over 90-100 GUESTS visiting...

I hope that in Japan, that the Wii U wont overshadow AC3DS, when it comes out in November.

In America, I'm so glad that the U comes BEFORE AC3DS, so it won't be overshadowed.


----------



## Justin (Oct 1, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I hope that in Japan, that the Wii U wont overshadow AC3DS, when it comes out in November.



The Wii U comes out in mid December though in Japan so I doubt this will be an issue.


----------



## Brad (Oct 1, 2012)

Justin said:


> The Wii U comes out in mid December though in Japan so I doubt this will be an issue.



Just wondering, why do we get Wii U before Japan?


----------



## Jake (Oct 1, 2012)

Australia gets the Wii U before America, Nintendo was ibv drunk when deciding release dates


----------



## Justin (Oct 2, 2012)

Brad said:


> Just wondering, why do we get Wii U before Japan?



They can only make so many consoles in such a short amount of time so supply becomes an issue for launching worldwide all at once. Due to this, Nintendo probably had to choose a region to prioritize first. Reasons for choosing America most likely include:


Getting the Wii U out before Black Friday. (Wii U comes out the Sunday before...)
The holiday shopping season is a much bigger deal in America compared to Japan.
Consoles tend to be more popular here while handhelds tend to be more popular in Japan.



Bidoof said:


> Australia gets the Wii U before America, Nintendo was ibv drunk when deciding release dates



Uh? You get it the same day as Europe which is the 30th. We get it the 18th.


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2012)

Das awkward. I read everywhere got it December 30...
Bye


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, I'm not even too fussed about getting the WiiU. Whilst E3 did hype it up a lot for me, I'd say I'm still not too convinced as to whether I really want it or not. Although I don't doubt my brother or someone will buy it as soon as it's released, so then I guess I could share it if they're being generous. I am still really excited for AC3DS, though.


----------



## rafren (Oct 4, 2012)

It's been raining here.

i luv u jake


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2012)

Is 2 hot here and i am sweating and i like asdgfgfhg

luv u raffy


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 4, 2012)

Justin said:


> Uh? You get it the same day as Europe which is the 30th. We get it the 18th.



Seriously? Is it that much of an issue whether the fact that what region recieves the Wii U first? Personally all that matters is that the Wii U IS coming out this year! How do you know the release dates of each different country around the world? You could be wrong......unless you could prove it.....


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 4, 2012)

The weather's been weird here in England today (or at least where I live)... It's just been a little cold, a little windy, but just grey and gloomy and gah... I also think I'm coming down with a cold, it's just that time of year though. That being said, I personally love Autumn and Winter!

Anyway, I read on Wikipedia that the WiiU will be released on:

November 18th - North America
November 30th - Europe and Australia
December 8th - Japan

Not sure why Japan's getting the WiiU last, but oh well. That's what I've read and I know the information could be inaccurate (since you can't always trust Wikipedia), but I'm sure we'll find out soon enough once all the WiiU ads start popping up on TV...

Edit; Unless there have been adverts already. I wouldn't know since I don't particularly watch TV all that much.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 4, 2012)

Himari said:


> The weather's been weird here in England today (or at least where I live)... It's just been a little cold, a little windy, but just grey and gloomy and gah... I also think I'm coming down with a cold, it's just that time of year though. That being said, I personally love Autumn and Winter!
> 
> Anyway, I read on Wikipedia that the WiiU will be released on:
> 
> ...



The Wii U is indeed coming out on the 30th November (for UK) which is pretty much exciting! Not particularly sure whether I'll be buying the console yet!


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

killed my midterm 2day~


----------



## SockHead (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

Ho .


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> killed my midterm 2day~



It will be ok i give u hug bb


----------



## Princess (Oct 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> It will be ok i give u hug bb



no i killed it
i did good

thank u tho


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2012)

yeiiiiiiii


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 5, 2012)

I've got a day off school today... Mehh... I just feel so sick and ill. Hooray! D':


----------



## rafren (Oct 5, 2012)

Skul sux


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

I HAVE 2 GO BAK ON MONDAY NOO I START MY FINAL YEAR

BYE DYING


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 5, 2012)

School does suck. It's so boring, I mean... Well, all the lessons are boring, that is, but being able to see my friends is quite nice, but they had all been off ill these past few days too. Guess there just must be some bugs going around school, unfortunately.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 5, 2012)

Himari said:


> I've got a day off school today... Mehh... I just feel so sick and ill. Hooray! D':



Well I hope you get better soon...........I never liked school when I was your age either!


----------



## merinda! (Oct 6, 2012)

i want a 3ds

:C


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2012)

me 2 merinduh me 2


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

I will buy you all one


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 6, 2012)

Chocolate_Cookie said:


> Well I hope you get better soon...........I never liked school when I was your age either!



Oh thanks, I'm feeling a lot better today but I'll probably have to visit the doctor's soon because my parents think I might be anaemic or something. And yeah, not many people do like school, it's just I'm falling behind on homework and they're just piling it on now.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 6, 2012)

Himari said:


> Oh thanks, I'm feeling a lot better today but I'll probably have to visit the doctor's soon because my parents think I might be anaemic or something. And yeah, not many people do like school, it's just I'm falling behind on homework and they're just piling it on now.



Argh....when I was at school, I used to get tons of homework as I gradually got older during my school life. That's the worst part about school, homework! I'm glad your feeling better!


----------



## Princess (Oct 6, 2012)

wow really????? thnx bidoof purple plz


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 6, 2012)

Chocolate_Cookie said:


> Argh....when I was at school, I used to get tons of homework as I gradually got older during my school life. That's the worst part about school, homework! I'm glad your feeling better!



Yes. Oh and... The teachers too. And as silly as this may sound, the people at school can be such idiots at times... Yeah, I don't really like school much. I wish I went to another one but... You know, every school has positives and negatives.



sleepingsickness said:


> wow really????? thnx bidoof purple plz



The midnight purple 3DS is sexy.


----------



## merinda! (Oct 6, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> wow really????? thnx bidoof purple plz



oh my godddddd. that colour exists?


----------



## Jake (Oct 6, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> wow really????? thnx bidoof purple plz





merinda! said:


> oh my godddddd. that colour exists?



but purple doesnt exist here yet i dont think


----------



## merinda! (Oct 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> but purple doesnt exist here yet i dont think



yay online shopping?!?!?!!?!!?!!!!!???


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2012)

But den u hav 2 buy all ur games online coz of region lock


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 7, 2012)

I have the Zelda 3DS. Gonna upgrade to an XL before AC comes out though.


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2012)

I only want that Pikachu 3DS XL, so cute. COME TO AUSTRALIA PLZ


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 7, 2012)

AUS is same region-lock as EU isn't it?
Could just import the EU one?


----------



## Jake (Oct 7, 2012)

yeah, but i dont want it that bad


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 7, 2012)

I'd kill for that Zelda 3DS. I just have the aqua blue one, which I don't mind, since it's a nice colour and all but... dat zelda 3DS. <3


----------



## Princess (Oct 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> But den u hav 2 buy all ur games online coz of region lock


Merinda lives in Aussie land.


----------



## Jake (Oct 8, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Merinda lives in Aussie land.



i know but dey dont have da purple 3ds here, so i would have to import it from ameria so it's be region loked to the US (unless dere is purple in EU then I can lol)


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 8, 2012)

merinda! said:


>



Ahaha! Hilarious Picture! Love it.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 8, 2012)

Jake. said:


> i know but dey dont have da purple 3ds here, so i would have to import it from ameria so it's be region loked to the US (unless dere is purple in EU then I can lol)



As far as I know, the 3DS in purple has not been released in Europe.


----------



## mattmagician (Oct 8, 2012)

It's a shame there aren't nearly as many options when it comes to customizing the 3DS. The case is much harder to remove. DS has a lot of case mods available...


----------



## rafren (Oct 10, 2012)

omgz r.i.p bidoof


----------



## m12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just caught a shiny Dunsparce.


----------



## Caius (Oct 10, 2012)

m12 said:


> I just caught a shiny Dunsparce.



CATCH ME A WOOPER.


----------



## Jake (Oct 10, 2012)

rafren said:


> omgz r.i.p bidoof



he died neva comin' bak


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 12, 2012)

Chocolate_Cookie said:


> As far as I know, the 3DS in purple has not been released in Europe.



Huh, really? I thought it had been. I'd totally like to get the Midnight Purple colour but... It's just too much hassle getting another one. >>


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 12, 2012)

Himari said:


> Huh, really? I thought it had been. I'd totally like to get the Midnight Purple colour but... It's just too much hassle getting another one. >>



I've never heard of the 3DS in purple, however I do believe it'll be releasing soon. Probably around chritsmas time, that's my estimate!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it bad that I'm listening to Christmas music right now?


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 16, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Is it bad that I'm listening to Christmas music right now?



Only three weeks and a bit until it starts playing everywhere...all the time...
D:


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2012)

I JOINED THE SCHOOL ARCHERY TEAM TODAY!!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 18, 2012)

Mairmalade said:


> Only three weeks and a bit until it starts playing everywhere...all the time...
> D:



hehe, personally I don't mind it, kinda gets you into the Christmas spirit, I suppose.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 18, 2012)

I love Christmas and the festive season... But the dodgy Christmas songs and the like _really_ annoy me. I do quite like decorating the house with lights and putting up the Christmas tree, and... I don't know, Christmas is just such a lovely time of year, for me, and I love the winter in general, to be honest.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 19, 2012)

One can only stand fifteen different versions of "Jingle Bells" for so long 

But I'd have to agree about Christmas/Winter being a great time of year, it's possibly my favorite time of year actually.

On an unrelated note, I think the banner died for me.

SOCK WHAT DID YOU DO TO THE BANNER


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 20, 2012)

Ooh, Christmas always reminds me of the time when I first bought Let's Go To The City, too, and I remember I absolutely loved that game around that time, I can't even explain how it makes me feel. But I always manage to get back into playing LGTTC around Christmas too, since it just reminds me of all those happy memories.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay or nay?


----------



## Justin (Oct 20, 2012)

Better:


----------



## Thunder (Oct 20, 2012)

I kinda had a feeling someone would post that, I'm kinda partial to both in all honesty.


----------



## Jake (Oct 21, 2012)

kiss me katut


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 21, 2012)

Definite yay. Although I've always preferred LGTTC's Christmas Eve theme, because it does remind me more of Christmas.
That being said, Population Growing just does remind me of all the times when I was younger too, since it was the first game I ever played!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2012)

Unfortunately I didn't have Population Growing as a kid, I got into the series about a year after Wild World was released, I finally picked it up after I got bored with City Folk, though, but I lost interest in it rather quickly.

On another note, I've been thinking about getting a name change, what sounds good? Should I drop the "Struck" and just go with Thunder? Maybe stick with the thunder theme and go with Raiden (since the Mortal Kombat and Metal Gear characters with that name are pretty badass.)

Decisions, decisions..


----------



## Keenan (Oct 24, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Unfortunately I didn't have Population Growing as a kid, I got into the series about a year after Wild World was released, I finally picked it up after I got bored with City Folk, though, but I lost interest in it rather quickly.
> 
> On another note, I've been thinking about getting a name change, what sounds good? Should I drop the "Struck" and just go with Thunder? Maybe stick with the thunder theme and go with Raiden (since the Mortal Kombat and Metal Gear characters with that name are pretty badass.)
> 
> Decisions, decisions..


If you were going to get a name change, you should change it to your real name. Otherwise, I'd say keep it the same. I like your username.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 24, 2012)

Eh, I was never too big on changing my username to my first name, not to mention it's already taken like I've told Jubs earlier.


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2012)

Either go with Thunder or don't change at all IMO.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 25, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Unfortunately I didn't have Population Growing as a kid, I got into the series about a year after Wild World was released, I finally picked it up after I got bored with City Folk, though, but I lost interest in it rather quickly.
> 
> On another note, I've been thinking about getting a name change, what sounds good? Should I drop the "Struck" and just go with Thunder? Maybe stick with the thunder theme and go with Raiden (since the Mortal Kombat and Metal Gear characters with that name are pretty badass.)
> 
> Decisions, decisions..



Really? I've never really liked Wild World all that much, I preferred the other two a lot more for some reason! I don't know, maybe it gave me the same feeling or it had the console-feel, since I'm not always so keen on handheld games I guess. 

Thunderstruck sounds pretty awesome as it is now! I like it! But if you were to change it, go with Thunder, since that sounds just as good too.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2012)

The fact that Wild World was my first game in the series is probably why I enjoyed it more (Plus, I like handhelds for it's portability), despite it having the least amount of features.

Guess I'll stick with Thunderstruck, could always use a larger inbox.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 25, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> The fact that Wild World was my first game in the series is probably why I enjoyed it more (Plus, I like handhelds for it's portability), despite it having the least amount of features.
> 
> Guess I'll stick with Thunderstruck, could always use a larger inbox.



That's true, I guess you always favour the first game you played the most. ^^" Maybe that's what happened with most people, I don't know, I just always really loved Population Growing, even though there was less features, I guess. It just reminds me of some good times.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2012)

Nostalgia is a pretty powerful thing.

I really should've spent more time with PG than I did, maybe I ought to try getting back into it, when I'm not distracted by games like Borderlands 2 and Uncharted 3 at least.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 26, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Nostalgia is a pretty powerful thing.
> 
> I really should've spent more time with PG than I did, maybe I ought to try getting back into it, when I'm not distracted by games like Borderlands 2 and Uncharted 3 at least.



You should do, but sometimes it's tough if you just don't have the time or attention to, nor if you're particularly interested in playing again. Sometimes it's difficult to get back into a game if you're not really interested in playing the game again.

At the moment I've been playing FFXIII, Mario Party 9 and SSBB (with friends). I've also been meaning to play Sonic Heroes again and actually complete the story mode on Team Shadow and Team Chaotix (that's what they were called, right?). I never completed them since I was only young when I first played it so I got stuck and just gave up on it. I really have been meaning to play it again recently but... I just either can't be bothered, or I just don't want to.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2012)

I was actually trying to play it the other day, but I couldn't find my copy of it, and then when I did find it the urge to play it had faded already. 

I don't think I liked Sonic Heroes as much as I did Adventure 2 Battle, I think I only beat the Sonic Team storyline.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 29, 2012)

Eugh, I'm tired.

Well, gonna sign off now, see y'all in a week.


----------



## Jake (Oct 29, 2012)

no plz come bak


----------



## Klainette (Oct 30, 2012)

*randomly appears out of no where*

*sees no interesting disscussion*







*leaves*


----------



## Thunder (Nov 3, 2012)

Jake. said:


> no plz come bak



ok am bak


----------



## Caius (Nov 3, 2012)

Thunder bby


----------



## Thunder (Nov 3, 2012)

hihi zr


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2012)

i missed u


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2012)

i missed me too :')


----------



## rafren (Nov 23, 2012)

derp

didn`t realize animal crossing new leaf was out in japan until today


----------



## rafren (Nov 23, 2012)

double post because YOLO

omg justin 2012 where have i been congrats bro


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2012)

raffy i luv u


----------



## Elijo (Nov 23, 2012)

Well hello hello to everyone here... Who wants toast?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

I want toast. With jelly please.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2012)

i think i'll get me a piece of pie


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

Nooooo, get toast.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2012)

toasted pie maybe?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

You, sir, are a genius.


Here's a nice, shiny, medal!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2012)

Now I just need to invent a toaster big enough to fit a piece of pie into it.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Pie toaster! Here you go Lovemcqueen a piece of toast with jelly on it. *Hands over toast* Some for me now but with peanutbutter on it... Nom nom...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

Yummers.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Totally... Hey speaking of food. What is your favourite food? I'll make more toast while you answer…


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

I know this is such a cliche answer but it's pizza...


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Pizza! Lovin it! Pasta! Italian food… I want to be italian…


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

You are in my book


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

For what?  Me liking today… Going to town pool later.


----------



## rafren (Nov 25, 2012)

have my bebez jake


----------



## Jake (Nov 25, 2012)

rafren said:


> have my bebez jake



i dont have a uterus


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2012)

I just realized I've been wearing my shirt inside out the entire day.


----------



## Miranda (Nov 25, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I just realized I've been wearing my shirt inside out the entire day.



bahahahahahahaha you so silly.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 25, 2012)

It was an honest mistake, it looks and feels the same inside out as it would inside... in!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 25, 2012)

*sigh* homework is boring. I really should stop doing stuff last minute.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 26, 2012)

You are all so bizarre.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 26, 2012)

Why thank you.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey, who are you calling bizarre?


----------



## Grawr (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGUMsxVt4YU

This man.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, well I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Miranda (Nov 26, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> It was an honest mistake, it looks and feels the same inside out as it would inside... in!



That's what she said.


----------



## Micah (Dec 1, 2012)

^Oh, wow.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2012)

Miranda said:


> That's what she said.



I walked right into that one, didn't I.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 1, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I walked right into that one, didn't I.



Couldn't have had a more perfect opportunity!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 2, 2012)

So, I just did a midnight lotto ticket run with my drunk uncle and sister. It was my first time buying one and it cost me 5 dollars and I won 5 dollars lol XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> So, I just did a midnight lotto ticket run with my drunk uncle and sister. It was my first time buying one and it cost me 5 dollars and I won 5 dollars lol XD


Cheating the system.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> So, I just did a midnight lotto ticket run with my drunk uncle and sister. It was my first time buying one and it cost me 5 dollars and I won 5 dollars lol XD



You're neutral to the system now, don't risk losing any more money! XD


----------



## rafren (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, merry christmas in advance


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

rafren said:


> Hi, merry christmas in advance



raffy i luv u


----------



## rafren (Dec 23, 2012)

Jake. said:


> raffy i luv u



jake bby how are u


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

rafren said:


> jake bby how are u



raffy i am good i hve missed u so much


----------



## rafren (Dec 23, 2012)

Jake. said:


> raffy i am good i hve missed u so much


long time no see this is jus one of my periodic visits to tbt

happy holidays to you and your family jake


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

i hav no family but happy holidays 2 u and ur family round 'em all up and show them this post x


----------



## rafren (Dec 23, 2012)

Jake. said:


> i hav no family but happy holidays 2 u and ur family round 'em all up and show them this post x



iss okay jake nixon im here for u bby

still afraid to add you on fb tho


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

add me on fb i no pedo!!!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2012)

This conversation is hurting my brain


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> This conversation is hurting my brain



plz go away i want raffy (((((((((((


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2012)

How dare you.

I'll have you know that the eligibility of an elephant caught standing on it's hind legs is turkey.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

i want ur genitals


----------



## rafren (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> This conversation is hurting my brain



you can join us if you want


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

no raffy and jakey territory only >


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2012)

who's raffy


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> who's raffy



u r stoopid


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2012)

but that's rafren


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

thats raffy


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2012)

how about we make a compromise and call him jakeperiod


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

no raffy


----------



## I'm in love (Dec 23, 2012)

HEY JAKE CHECK YOUR VISITOR MESSAGES IT'S IMPORTANT!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2012)

Jake. said:


> no raffy



i'm not raffy im thunderstruck


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2012)

no we call him raffy


----------



## rafren (Dec 24, 2012)

merry christmas jake it's like past 12 there in aussie

you too thunderstruck happy hanukkah


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2012)

meryy kwanza


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2012)

rafren said:


> merry christmas jake it's like past 12 there in aussie
> 
> you too thunderstruck happy hanukkah



senk u raffy merry Hanukkah 2 u 2


----------



## rafren (Dec 26, 2012)

Now it's time to wait for the new years


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2012)

ever since puberty everybody stares at me


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 26, 2012)

ever since puberty nobody stares at me.


----------



## merinda! (Jan 5, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> ever since puberty nobody stares at me.



lolsame


----------



## Jake (Jan 5, 2013)

o u guize r unlucky


----------



## Thunder (Jan 6, 2013)

this is a song

for your poor sick penguin

he's got a fever

and his toes are blue


----------



## Gummy (Jan 6, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> this is a song
> 
> for your poor sick penguin
> 
> ...



That was beautiful.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 6, 2013)

My mother used to sing that song to me when i was a 15, it is very dear to my heart :'(


----------



## Gummy (Jan 6, 2013)

Why would she sing you a song about a sick penguin with blue toes?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 6, 2013)

No idea, to be honest I was more concerned as to why she was holding a rusty lamp post while dressed like Mary Poppins.


----------



## fitzy (Jan 6, 2013)

Tickle my anus and call me samantha


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 6, 2013)

fitzy said:


> Tickle my anus and call me samantha



*tickles anus* Hi Samantha.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> *tickles anus* Hi Samantha.



What the HELL did I just open this thread to?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2013)

Anus tickling and name calling


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 10, 2013)

Just found out my friend has been lying to me for about 2 years. She said she couldn't hang out with friends because her parents wouldn't let her unless they were in her religion. Well it turns out that her parents never said that and she hasn't been hanging out with me simply because she doesn't want to because I'm apparently a bad person because I'm not in her religion -.- and she's probably been hanging out with everybody else.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Just found out my friend has been lying to me for about 2 years. She said she couldn't hang out with friends because her parents wouldn't let her unless they were in her religion. Well it turns out that her parents never said that and she hasn't been hanging out with me simply because she doesn't want to because I'm apparently a bad person because I'm not in her religion -.- and she's probably been hanging out with everybody else.



Well that's not so nice, one of the reasons I hate religion, people always try and get privileges.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 13, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> Well that's not so nice, one of the reasons I hate religion, people always try and get privileges.



I know. I don't let my religion affect my friendships. But everybody else does.


----------



## I'm in love (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG i know her


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Just found out my friend has been lying to me for about 2 years. She said she couldn't hang out with friends because her parents wouldn't let her unless they were in her religion. Well it turns out that her parents never said that and she hasn't been hanging out with me simply because she doesn't want to because I'm apparently a bad person because I'm not in her religion -.- and she's probably been hanging out with everybody else.



That's just silly, hell I'm a Christian and it seems like I'm friends with more Atheists than anything else (online at least)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 13, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> That's just silly, hell I'm a Christian and it seems like I'm friends with more Atheists than anything else (online at least)



I know. I can hang out with anyone from any religion. I don't see why it should get in the way.



I'm in love said:


> OMG i know her



You know her?


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm a diva where is Raffy???


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm a diva where is Raffy???



Raffy only comes on holidays. So you'll see her again on Valentines Day.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2013)

(((((((((((((((((((

(Australia day is on the 26 Raffy plz come then)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 15, 2013)

My phone's broke so all my social desires will have to come from this forum now ._.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2013)

suck **** lol


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 16, 2013)

My post count is 666 now so I am posting here to make it 667.


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2013)

2 bad da basement dsnt increase post count u idiot


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> My post count is 666 now so I am posting here to make it 667.



You're still 666  The number of the beast!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> 2 bad da basement dsnt increase post count u idiot



That's ********.



oath2order said:


> You're still 666  The number of the beast!



:'cccccc


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> That's ********.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 17, 2013)

Jake don't call people idiots


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

SockHead said:


> Jake don't call people idiots



I didn't mind. He was joking. At least I hope he was.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello everyone! It's sure been a while since I was last on here. What's up?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 17, 2013)

Heyo, long time no see.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2013)

Himari said:


> Hello everyone! It's sure been a while since I was last on here. What's up?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

Guys, there's like a Bird Orchestra going on outside. It's terrifying.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 18, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Heyo, long time no see.



Yeah, same to you. I see you stuck with the name Thunderstruck in the end. ^-^"
I really need to stay here for a little longer now. I usually just drift back and forth from different websites every now and then.



Jake. said:


>










Lovemcqueen said:


> Guys, there's like a Bird Orchestra going on outside. It's terrifying.



Sounds like those birds are all conspiring against us and plotting to take over the world.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

Himari said:


> Sounds like those birds are all conspiring against us and plotting to take over the world.



That's what I thought. I'm first.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 19, 2013)

Himari said:


> Yeah, same to you. I see you stuck with the name Thunderstruck in the end. ^-^"



I probably will end up changing it, as soon as I get the right amount of bells.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> That's what I thought. I'm first.



Yeah, just be careful, because instead of the zombie apocalypse, it'll be the bird apocalypse.



Thunderstruck said:


> I probably will end up changing it, as soon as I get the right amount of bells.



Mm, I see. I'm contemplating myself whether or not to change my name too, but I don't know what I could change it to.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a headache...on my nose.

o.o how is this possible?


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I have a headache...on my nose.
> 
> o.o how is this possible?



I don't think that's a headache if it's on your nose. That'd be more like a noseache... Or whatever. x:


----------



## Thunder (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds like a sinus problem to me.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 22, 2013)

I just now realized some ****.

There are a bunch of members of this board using the Animal Crossing subforums. I just peeked in there to see an entire gaggle of members with upwards of 300 posts that I had never seen before. I've spent most of my time on the Brewster's Cafe board, so it's weird to see that there are other active members segregated from that section. And wow, those boards are active! Meanwhile, Brewster's is dead. What gives?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jan 22, 2013)

double time


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 22, 2013)

Fabioisonfire said:


> I just now realized some ****.
> 
> There are a bunch of members of this board using the Animal Crossing subforums. I just peeked in there to see an entire gaggle of members with upwards of 300 posts that I had never seen before. I've spent most of my time on the Brewster's Cafe board, so it's weird to see that there are other active members segregated from that section. And wow, those boards are active! Meanwhile, Brewster's is dead. What gives?



I spend my time in all (well most) of the subforums. But the Animal Crossing subforums is boring right now so I been in Brewsters and the Basement mostly.


----------



## Sora (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I spend my time in all (well most) of the subforums. But the Animal Crossing subforums is boring right now so I been in Brewsters and the Basement mostly.



I sort of post on anything going on. Brewster's or not. (Mostly Brewster's )


----------



## Micah (Jan 22, 2013)

There are other sections of the board? 0_0


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll probably visit the Animal Crossing subforums more once New Leaf is released. I'm still excited for it anyway.


----------



## Micah (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been trying to stay spoiler free, so I've only visited it once or twice.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I spend my time in all (well most) of the subforums. But the Animal Crossing subforums is boring right now so I been in Brewsters and the Basement mostly.



I've been posting everywhere.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I've been posting everywhere.



Crossed the desert's bare, man
I've breathed the mountain air, man
Of travel I've had my share, man
I've been everywhere.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Micah said:


> I've been trying to stay spoiler free, so I've only visited it once or twice.



I have the feeling, for me in any case, even with reading the spoilers, I'll still end up not fully understanding everything until I play it.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

I know absolutely no spoilers about the game lol oops


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I know absolutely no spoilers about the game lol oops



LOL RIGHT SURE YOU DON'T.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

can some1 plz tell me if tom nook is in the game???/


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> can some1 plz tell me if tom nook is in the game???/



He's not


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't escape the spoilers. They're everywhere. And I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

Spoiler



Tom Nook's nephews run the the shop


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Spoiler



The game is canceled for Europe and NA.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

Spoiler



This game doesn't even exist. Japan is just screwing with us


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This game doesn't even exist. Japan is just screwing with us





Spoiler



Then what does that mean for all the people here on the forum who have the game?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

Spoiler



They are in on the prank too


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/po...-if-it-was-jake-because-its-nice-to-see#notes

"populationwildfolk said:  Whoever it is they?re a jerk?"

+1 Bidoof


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 26, 2013)

Spoiler



The meaning of life is 42. And maybe Chocolate.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/po...-if-it-was-jake-because-its-nice-to-see#notes
> 
> "populationwildfolk said:  Whoever it is they’re a jerk…"
> 
> +1 Bidoof



Wait, what did they think that you did?


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Wait, what did they think that you did?



Nothing, yesterday someone was like to me 'Is this Jake from TBT' and I was like 'yes who is this' and then they said that and then one of my lovely followers called them a jerk 


It's a great feeling knowing you have more AC followers than active TBT members - considering the blog has only been up for just over a month; and TBT has been here for 8 years. lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

Blogs are naturally going to attract more people because it doesn't involve getting pulled into a community. They can just casually bring it up, look through it, and leave.

With forums, you go on and there is more than just pictures and information. You have an entire community actively discussing things. Not to burst your bubble or anything, but comparing a blog's followers to a forum's members is like comparing a rock to a mountain.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

Oath2order, what the heck???
Jake, this is to be expected from you 
And Kip wants to be just like me <3


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Blogs are naturally going to attract more people because it doesn't involve getting pulled into a community. They can just casually bring it up, look through it, and leave.
> 
> With forums, you go on and there is more than just pictures and information. You have an entire community actively discussing things. Not to burst your bubble or anything, but comparing a blog's followers to a forum's members is like comparing a rock to a mountain.


its ok i understand. it must be hard for you not being as popular as bidoof



Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2640
> 
> Oath2order, what the heck???
> Jake, this is to be expected from you
> And Kip wants to be just like me <3



i don't post in the basement (asides from this and last post wins) bcoz it doesn't increase my post count.
Buddy obv you weren't here back when I was getting at least 100 posts a day]

Bee tee dubs, mine says: 
oath2order (4) Kip (39) Jake. (37)

obv my time zone is #ed


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 27, 2013)

Jake. said:


> its ok i understand. it must be hard for you not being as popular as bidoof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The date just changed here in floryduh like 7 mins ago.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2013)

Same here!


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2013)

oops i meant 2 put 47 not 4 lol


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2013)

K.


----------



## Roel (Jan 27, 2013)

hi there


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 28, 2013)

Didn't have anywhere else to put this so here you go.


----------



## rafren (Jan 31, 2013)

Jake my bby how have you been


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 31, 2013)

rafren said:


> Jake my bby how have you been



Jake will be glad your back.


----------



## Jake (Feb 1, 2013)

rafren said:


> Jake my bby how have you been



asdfghj;lfkdjsdfghj;jhlgkfjdhshfjgjhgjhljkgkhfdgs


missed u <3


----------



## Elijo (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey everyone may I join the party?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, party don't stop until the party supplies get there!

*hands Kuma a list*


----------



## Elijo (Feb 1, 2013)

Fine... *sighs and teleports to the supermarket*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 1, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Well, party don't stop until the party supplies get there!
> 
> *hands Kuma a list*



I think you meant start unless I'm utterly stupid.

Which is most likely the case.


----------



## Elijo (Feb 1, 2013)

Eddsworld said:
			
		

> Matt: Now to find the thing I've completely forgotten.
> *Flashback*
> Edd: Matt, I need you to take this money and buy ANYTHING THAT ISN'T NAILS.
> Tom: Also Matt, you are incredible!
> ...


Had to bring it up... Teehee. XD
*Returns with party supplies*


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I think you meant start unless I'm utterly stupid.
> 
> Which is most likely the case.



Hey you, you can't go editing my posts D:<


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 2, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Hey you, you can't go editing my posts D:<



Just. Did.


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2013)

GUIIZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEE.


The. Hot. PE. Teacher. Is. Back. At. Scool.

CANT CONTROL MY SEXUAL FEELS SDFGHFGDSSADGFDSFGDS


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

Jake. said:


> GUIIZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEE.
> 
> 
> The. Hot. PE. Teacher. Is. Back. At. Scool.
> ...



Pics?


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2013)

Jake. said:


> GUIIZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEE.
> 
> 
> The. Hot. PE. Teacher. Is. Back. At. Scool.
> ...



I could never have those kinds of feels towards a teacher, no matter how hot they were...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

Julie said:


> I could never have those kinds of feels towards a teacher, no matter how hot they were...



Everybody at my high school would think this teacher was so hot when I thought she looked like a thinner, taller Snooki. So I was like no.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Everybody at my high school would think this teacher was so hot when I thought she looked like a thinner, taller Snooki. So I was like no.



A lot of the girls at my school swoon over my film teacher. He's definitely attractive, but I just don't see how someone could have sexual feelings over a _teacher_, lol. Everyone's different I guess.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 4, 2013)

Jake. said:


> GUIIZZZZZZZZZZEEEEEEEE.
> 
> 
> The. Hot. PE. Teacher. Is. Back. At. Scool.
> ...


Get some, Jake. ^^b


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2013)

I either have female teachers, or large/elderly/bald male teachers. >.>


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm not going to post a picture of him


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm not going to post a picture of him.



I'm just sayin', if I wanted to, I could be a horrible person and message your teacher, saying that you are attracted to him, and then link him to this, thus creating awkward moments forever between the two of you.

Or you could remove the link, because seriously? Linking to someone's Facebook without their permission? I'm sorry, but that's seriously not cool. I mean, I don't know if it's against forum rules to do that or not, but I'm certain most people would not want their Facebook account being shared around without their permission.

"I'm not going to post a picture of him but then I'm going to show you where exactly you can see shirtless pictures of him."

Just sayin'.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2013)

Nom!!! My hot PE teacher was a tutor too! I saw him everyday and stared at his rear ^.^


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm just sayin', if I wanted to, I could be a horrible person and message your teacher, saying that you are attracted to him, and then link him to this, thus creating awkward moments forever between the two of you.
> 
> Or you could remove the link, because seriously? Linking to someone's Facebook without their permission? I'm sorry, but that's seriously not cool. I mean, I don't know if it's against forum rules to do that or not, but I'm certain most people would not want their Facebook account being shared around without their permission.
> 
> ...



well you didn't need to quote it because then when i post the link, it's still accessible through your quote xo


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2013)

Not anymore, dearie, not anymore.

It's 4:13am here. I'm hungry, and I think I'm going to cook some spaghetti.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Not anymore, dearie, not anymore.
> 
> It's 4:13am here. I'm hungry, and I think I'm going to cook some spaghetti.



senk u love u


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2013)

Have I ever mentioned how much I love edit history?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2013)

Justin said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I love edit history?



Such is the power of an admin.


----------



## Jake (Feb 4, 2013)

Justin said:


> Have I ever mentioned how much I love edit history?



y do u find him hot too? 
sry but he is mine i have already stalked him and spent 10 minutes checking out his ass


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 5, 2013)

I have to do a powerpoint project on Hilary Duff now :c 
Wish me luck..


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I have to do a powerpoint project on Hilary Duff now :c
> Wish me luck..



i wish u luck

update on bidoofs life:  swimming carnival is on monday and dey put you in groups or w/e based on ur last name. Since mine is N I am on yellow but I am just like 'listen up ***** it's von scott now' so then I get in blue and hot pe teacher is in blue so i get to be wif him. den wen i go 2 carnival on monday we get 2 hand wif teachers coz yolo and i will hope he goes in a swimming race and he goes shirtless so i can stare


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> i wish u luck
> 
> update on bidoofs life:  swimming carnival is on monday and dey put you in groups or w/e based on ur last name. Since mine is N I am on yellow but I am just like 'listen up ***** it's von scott now' so then I get in blue and hot pe teacher is in blue so i get to be wif him. den wen i go 2 carnival on monday we get 2 hand wif teachers coz yolo and i will hope he goes in a swimming race and he goes shirtless so i can stare



Ohh my. <3


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2013)

Also I was sitting in class today (society and culture) and we always talk about something and talk about other things and we were talking about if you had big boobs and you went to the swimming carnival in a bikini if they'd make you go home since you had big boobs but you cant help it that's your fault, then teacher liek 'no' then we like 'wat if it barely covering ur 'nips" and she liek 'yea'

den Weezy is like "the swimming carnival is just an excuse for all the pedophile teachers to..." then teacher like 'WEEZY!!1' but den i liek 'no dey r 4 me 2 perve on every1' but i said dat in my head not out loud but it was 2 funny i want it 2 b monday noaawwwww


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Also I was sitting in class today (society and culture) and we always talk about something and talk about other things and we were talking about if you had big boobs and you went to the swimming carnival in a bikini if they'd make you go home since you had big boobs but you cant help it that's your fault, then teacher liek 'no' then we like 'wat if it barely covering ur 'nips" and she liek 'yea'
> 
> den Weezy is like "the swimming carnival is just an excuse for all the pedophile teachers to..." then teacher like 'WEEZY!!1' but den i liek 'no dey r 4 me 2 perve on every1' but i said dat in my head not out loud but it was 2 funny i want it 2 b monday noaawwwww



You have a kid in your class named Weezy?


----------



## Octavia (Feb 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Also I was sitting in class today (society and culture) and we always talk about something and talk about other things and we were talking about if you had big boobs and you went to the swimming carnival in a bikini if they'd make you go home since you had big boobs but you cant help it that's your fault, then teacher liek 'no' then we like 'wat if it barely covering ur 'nips" and she liek 'yea'
> 
> den Weezy is like "the swimming carnival is just an excuse for all the pedophile teachers to..." then teacher like 'WEEZY!!1' but den i liek 'no dey r 4 me 2 perve on every1' but i said dat in my head not out loud but it was 2 funny i want it 2 b monday noaawwwww



That took far too much effort to decipher.


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> You have a kid in your class named Weezy?



No she refers to herself as that in third person, just like I refer to myself as Kiki, she calls refers to herself as Weezy. she like 'give to to Weezy. Weezy can do all that with her eyes closed" - me too expect i say Kiki instead of Weezy


SO I WAS IN LIBRARY WRITING STORY AND HOT PE TEACHER COME IN AND JUST BEND OVER AND I STARE AT HIS ASS FOR 6 MINS


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> No she refers to herself as that in third person, just like I refer to myself as Kiki, she calls refers to herself as Weezy. she like 'give to to Weezy. Weezy can do all that with her eyes closed" - me too expect i say Kiki instead of Weezy
> 
> 
> SO I WAS IN LIBRARY WRITING STORY AND HOT PE TEACHER COME IN AND JUST BEND OVER AND I STARE AT HIS ASS FOR 6 MINS



Did that make your day, Kiki?


----------



## Jake (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Did that make your day, Kiki?



sure did


----------



## Thunder (Feb 7, 2013)

bout time i got myself a new set


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2013)

I find out hot pe teacher only a sub
And now teacher swear at me


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 8, 2013)

My friend just messaged me on fb and asked me to let some random guy do something dirty to me because it's his birthday..
Glad to know I'm the "go to" guy.. -.-"


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> My friend just messaged me on fb and asked me to let some random guy do something dirty to me because it's his birthday..
> Glad to know I'm the "go to" guy.. -.-"



I am the go to guy

**** and dump is my motto who has time for relationships


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 8, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I am the go to guy
> 
> **** and dump is my motto who has time for relationships



I wan't love :c


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I wan't love :c



2 hard


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2013)

Justin said:


>



best TBT post 2013


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I am the go to guy
> 
> **** and dump is my motto who has time for relationships



Let it be immortalized that Jake is a ho.


----------



## Jake (Feb 10, 2013)

that was never a secret heheheehe


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2013)

Jake. said:


> that was never a secret heheheehe



But now it's immortalized.


----------



## Sora (Feb 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> But now it's immortalized.



#Immortal #Forever #Always


----------



## libarts (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> My friend just messaged me on fb and asked me to let some random guy do something dirty to me because it's his birthday..
> Glad to know I'm the "go to" guy.. -.-"


*empathetic pat*
Look at it creatively.  Your friend means you and the random guy are trustworthy and generally good people.  Because if you two weren't, he wouldn't have asked of such a favor or put you in a situation where you could get hurt.
Or you could see it as him trying to put you in mortal danger. ):


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2013)

its ok we can deal with dis problem


----------



## rafren (Feb 14, 2013)

Y so many new people


----------



## Thunder (Feb 14, 2013)

I assume people who didn't already have an account clicked the account registration button.

of course this is all just speculation.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 14, 2013)

libarts said:


> *empathetic pat*
> Look at it creatively.  Your friend means you and the random guy are trustworthy and generally good people.  Because if you two weren't, he wouldn't have asked of such a favor or put you in a situation where you could get hurt.
> Or you could see it as him trying to put you in mortal danger. ):



Lol I barely know him and I haven't seen him since middle school and he's a pothead.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

rafren said:


> Y so many new people



<3

its only me n u 2 me bby


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm afraid to come into this topic in fear of touching something toxic.

Would it be asking too much if the topic title was changed from, "General" to "13+ Discussion" ? lol


----------



## Jake (Feb 16, 2013)

I steal my brothers pizza and eat it lol


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't even know why I uploaded my avatar if it creeps me out a little.  



 Because it is bloody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elijo (Feb 16, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I don't even know why I uploaded my avatar if it creeps me out a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is bloody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Blood doesn't bother me. In fact, I'm not even afraid of blood.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 16, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I don't even know why I uploaded my avatar if it creeps me out a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is bloody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh my. Red lines. I'm so creeped out. >.>

Today I learned my boss hates the Harlem Shake. I feel so much better because I felt like I was the only one who didn't like it.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 16, 2013)

That's the point of my avatar I can draw something with more blood if u want


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2013)

This was at the airport yesterday in the bathroom, legit looked like you had to check yourself in and out of the bathroom. Welp I didn't do that ****


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 17, 2013)

;o;


----------



## Jake (Feb 17, 2013)

man i popular, gettin invited to 13 y/o's parties 8)


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 17, 2013)

YanoShigun said:


> ;o;



That is so freakishly cool!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> This was at the airport yesterday in the bathroom, legit looked like you had to check yourself in and out of the bathroom. Welp I didn't do that ****



                                                 And you **** your pants because you refused to check yourself into the restroom?


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 17, 2013)

Found another.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2013)

Madame Foster in My Little Pony.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 18, 2013)

My phone was on my windowsill (not even sure if that's a word) and it vibrated so it was really loud and it scared the crap out of me because I am laying here in the dark and I go to check it and there's not even a text message :'c


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Madame Foster in My Little Pony.



Actually, I believe it's just this old dude.

Unless that was just a joke then disregard.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 18, 2013)

I just bought avatar animation. Bells well-spent.


----------



## rafren (Feb 18, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I assume people who didn't already have an account clicked the account registration button.
> 
> of course this is all just speculation.



skumbag 






Jake. said:


> <3
> 
> its only me n u 2 me bby




lets go all the way 2nite


----------



## Jake (Feb 18, 2013)

rafren said:


> lets go all the way 2nite


k.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Actually, I believe it's just this old dude.
> 
> Unless that was just a joke then disregard.



Still looks too similar to be coincidence >.>




Jake. said:


> <3
> 
> its only me n u 2 me bby



Brb puking.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2013)

didnt see hot pe teacher at all today, ngl worst day ever


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> didnt see hot pe teacher at all today, ngl worst day ever



#firstworldproblems


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2013)

saw him today for a few seconds, made me v happy


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> #firstworldproblems



#dreamworldproblems*


;]


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Madame Foster in My Little Pony.


I don't have pictures or anything, but the same gasoline company was used in Toy Story and Cars....DINOCO!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 20, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't have pictures or anything, but the same gasoline company was used in Toy Story and Cars....DINOCO!



Pixar does that with all of their movies.
Pizza Planet truck is in Cars, Wall-E, Monsters Inc, and all three of the Toy Story movies.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Every Pixar movie has something hinting to what the next movie is.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2013)

pixar sucks and so does disney IMO


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 20, 2013)

Just like all of Boo's toys in Monster's Inc. represented a different movie.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> pixar sucks and so does disney IMO



Your opinion is wrong and you should feel wrong.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Your opinion is wrong and you should feel wrong.



people have said they don't like glee on this forum multiple times and i don't give a **** so keep the opinion to yourself thanks


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> pixar sucks and so does disney IMO



Oh *hell* to the no.


----------



## Jake (Feb 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Oh *hell* to the no.



stop flaming me just b/cos i dont share the same opinion as you this isn't a religion and is rather rude


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> people have said they don't like glee on this forum multiple times and i don't give a **** so keep the opinion to yourself thanks



^^^


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> stop flaming me just b/cos i dont share the same opinion as you this isn't a religion and is rather rude



I never attacked you, I simply disagreed with your opinion. Jake, you really should stop being so hypersensitive whenever you think someone makes the smallest attack on you.

In any case, who saw the Sony thing?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> people have said they don't like glee on this forum multiple times and i don't give a **** so keep the opinion to yourself thanks



No, I think I won't, actually.
As it happens, you're not the only person on this forum who is entitled to an opinion, and I damn well intend to express it as voraciously as you do. The only difference is, I'm not a self-entitled attention whore that leeches off of a community who really does not give a crap.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

oath2order said:


> In any case, who saw the Sony thing?



Do you mean the one where they announced a PS4? I wished they showed us but I guess its to anticipate us


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> No, I think I won't, actually.
> As it happens, you're not the only person on this forum who is entitled to an opinion, and I damn well intend to express it as voraciously as you do. The only difference is, I'm not a self-entitled attention whore that leeches off of a community who really does not give a crap.



amen.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2013)

I think we all need to learn that there is a difference between disagreeing with someone's opinion and flaming someone. It's all about the attitude.

Besides, if you don't want people to disagree with you or have a discussion with you, why are you posting on a forum? The whole point is to _have discussion._ If you can't handle someone disagreeing with your opinion, don't post or _simply don't respond to the disagreement_.

This goes for everyone too, not just this thread or the people posting in here. It's a general problem I've noticed on TBT.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Thunder (Feb 21, 2013)

Justin said:


> I think we all need to learn that there is a difference between disagreeing with someone's opinion and flaming someone. It's all about the attitude.
> 
> Besides, if you don't want people to disagree with you or have a discussion with you, why are you posting on a forum? The whole point is to _have discussion._ If you can't handle someone disagreeing with your opinion, don't post or _simply don't respond to the disagreement_.
> 
> This goes for everyone too, not just this thread or the people posting in here. It's a general problem I've noticed on TBT.



NO JUBS I DO WHAT I WANT BECAUSE I'M A REBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> NO JUBS I DO WHAT I WANT BECAUSE I'M A REBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLL



You're a rebel kekekekeke


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Do you mean the one where they announced a PS4? I wished they showed us but I guess its to anticipate us



Yeah, that's the one I meant


----------



## AndyB (Feb 21, 2013)

Jake. said:


> people have said they don't like glee on this forum multiple times and i don't give a **** so keep the opinion to yourself thanks



Don't tell somebody to keep their opinion to themself. You can either take it or leave it, you don't have to agree to it. 
Much like people wont agree to your's.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

Even if we don't understand each other, that's not a reason to reject each other. There are two sides to any argument. Is there one point of view that has all the answers? Give it some thought.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 21, 2013)

Jake. said:


> pixar sucks and so does disney IMO



I hate Pixar but love Disney movies(the old ones.)


----------



## Sora (Feb 21, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I hate Pixar but love Disney movies(the old ones.)



"Old" ones? Can you be a bit more specific?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

Sora said:


> "Old" ones? Can you be a bit more specific?



Classic. They've mentioned this a lot in other threads.


Also, you're crazy to not like Pixar's movies.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 21, 2013)

Everybody has an opinion now go eat an apple


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Everybody has an opinion now go eat an apple



This is how arguments on TBT should go.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Classic. They've mentioned this a lot in other threads.
> 
> 
> Also, you're crazy to not like Pixar's movies.



Like Snow White classic or Little Mermaid classic or Lilo & Stitch classic?  Looky, help me out here!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2013)

If I remember correctly, Snow White classic.

Cause you know. Snow White. Apples.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Cause you know. Snow White. Apples.



You're a genius.

Lookyhooky, we can best friends now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2013)

Justin said:


> -snip-


but where's the fun in having a _nice civil discussion_?


----------



## Sora (Feb 21, 2013)

So while we are on this topic... who's your favorite official (or unofficial, GO MULAN!) Disney princess?


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2013)

i saw hot pe teacher twice today, ****


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2013)

Sora said:


> So while we are on this topic... who's your favorite official (or unofficial, GO MULAN!) Disney princess?



Staying on topic, probably Mulan XD


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2013)

i have just been informed on the grape vine aka the people i pay to spy for me b/cos i am rich and i can do that have just informed me that the pe teacher hot pe teacher is replacing atm is coming back next week so he could be gone next week and i never see him again :#


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 22, 2013)

HELLO GENTLEMICE AND LADYBUGS.

MY NAME IS DUTCHESS GUMMBUNS AND I WILL BE ATTENDING THE BALL TONIGHT THANK YOU.

I really dont know... >_> xD


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2013)

Does Alice count as a princess because she was in Kingdom Hearts...


----------



## Justin (Feb 22, 2013)

Sora said:


> So while we are on this topic... who's your favorite official (or unofficial, GO MULAN!) Disney princess?



Ariel! I mean, she's a freaking mermaid. What's there not to like?



oath2order said:


> Does Alice count as a princess because she was in Kingdom Hearts...



Not officially.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2013)

That should answer that.

Also she's Asian so that's a plus


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2013)

NEVER MIND I EDITED THIS


----------



## Mary (Feb 22, 2013)

I am contemplating dragons and eating cherry pie.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 23, 2013)

Mary said:


> I am contemplating dragons and eating cherry pie.



What a coincidence! I'm contemplating cherries and eating dragonfruit pie!
what are the odds?


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2013)

Radio at like 1am in the morning is v crazy :\


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 23, 2013)

So Andy and I played City Folk today. I managed to find another copy of CF and used a different Wii so it wouldn't get destroyed.



Spoiler: Pics












and an honorable mention from last year before my game got destroyed.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> So Andy and I played City Folk today. I managed to find another copy of CF and used a different Wii so it wouldn't get destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh my lord the last picture. that's ****ing awesome


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 23, 2013)

I dont get it


----------



## Trundle (Feb 23, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I dont get it



it means that they are nerds


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 23, 2013)

Was that an insult?


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 23, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> So Andy and I played City Folk today. I managed to find another copy of CF and used a different Wii so it wouldn't get destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol! Well that looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 23, 2013)

New topic everybody give me a spinach or u will die


----------



## Elijo (Feb 23, 2013)

Ha ha very funny. But seriously new topic.

What's your opinion on Pewdiepie?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, I watched his "Harlem Shake FAIL" video but once the naked ladys showed up I just couldn't stop staring.


 I like the fact that Pewdie swears, but that's also 1/6 of the reason I like smosh.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 23, 2013)

Looky, what's with your fascination of cussing?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 23, 2013)

Haha it sounds rude to people who offend you when you offend them back. Nah but I don't swear a lot. It just sounds funny in certain times


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2013)

Goodbye Tbt I am going to k-mart currently on the highway almost speeding can barely see through my hair help


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 23, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Haha it sounds rude to people who offend you when you offend them back. Nah but I don't swear a lot. It just sounds funny in certain times



The older you get, the more you'll realize it makes you sound dumb. Especially watching younger people saying it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 23, 2013)

i am home from kmart got spiderman diary



Spoiler


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 24, 2013)

Diaries are for gurls not boys.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 24, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Diaries are for gurls not boys.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 24, 2013)

But Greg is Wimpy. Jake got one because he wanted one. If you read the book then you would know that Greg's mom made him write in the book.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 24, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> But Greg is Wimpy. Jake got one because he wanted one. If you read the book then you would know that Greg's mom made him write in the book.



HE HAS 7 OF THEM.


----------



## The_AC_guy (Feb 24, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> HE HAS 7 OF THEM.



*gives a high five*


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 24, 2013)

AND I READ ALL 7 I ALSO HAVE BOTH MOVIES


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 24, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> AND I READ ALL 7 I ALSO HAVE BOTH MOVIES



Someone's a fan.


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2013)

I actully got a diary for my major work which I am writing a 5,000 word thesis on about male feminists fyi


Also I saw hot pe teacher today, AND the teacher he was subbing for who came back today, THT MEANS HE MIGHT NOT GO!!!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 24, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I actully got a diary for my major work which I am writing a 5,000 word thesis on about male feminists fyi
> 
> 
> Also I saw hot pe teacher today, AND the teacher he was subbing for who came back today, THT MEANS HE MIGHT NOT GO!!!



Yay! Now the hot pe teacher status updates will never end!


----------



## Sora (Feb 24, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Yay! Now the hot pe teacher status updates will never end!



Yay...


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2013)

- my phone wont charge now,,, :\


----------



## oath2order (Feb 25, 2013)

Sora said:


> Yay...



My sentiment exactly.


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2013)

guize this is the best news ive had all ****in year!!!1


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 25, 2013)

YanoShigun said:


> Someone's a fan.



 Uh huh. Yeah but book 4 got ripped up.


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2013)

**UPDATE**

I saw hot pe teacher for like 0.7 seconds and then i heard his voice as i walked past him (b/cos he went in the print room and if i looked backwards it'd look sus) and I hear him and i swoon and almost pass out


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 25, 2013)

YanoShigun said:


> Someone's a fan.



He's not a fan, he doesn't have all the movies


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 26, 2013)

I like the Diary of a Wimpy kid movies. Strangely one of the few family movies of that genre that I can actually stand haha


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 26, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> He's not a fan, he doesn't have all the movies



 I forgot to mention didn't get Dog Days until Thanksgiving. Zachary looks like a victim of puberty in that movie. I watched it ZACH THAT IS NOT YOU


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2013)

UPDATE

Some lil **** decided to crash into a truck today and caused a traffic jam so I got to school 15 minutes late and only got to see hot pe teacher at assembly for 15 minutes instead of 30


****


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Some lil **** decided to crash into a truck today and caused a traffic jam so I got to school 15 minutes late and only got to see hot pe teacher at assembly for 15 minutes instead of 30
> 
> ...



This is unacceptable and terrible. What shall we do to make up for that lost 15 minutes of lustful thinking and eye-rape?


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2013)

I will make one of my teachers sick then get them to convince them to let us have him as a sub and then I get him for 1 hour


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 27, 2013)

Jake thinks I'm 7.

 It's true...


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2013)

m8 pm's meant 2 b private


----------



## rafren (Feb 27, 2013)

Do we get to see pix of hot pe teacher guy?




hi, still w8ing 4 tbt revival will lurk randomly until AC3DS comes out in June then we'll be back to TBT glory days oh good times good times


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 27, 2013)

Jake. said:


> m8 pm's meant 2 b private



Good thing I didn't tell them the _other things_.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Good thing I didn't tell them the _other things_.



I don't think anyone *wants* to hear the other things. *shudder*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I don't think anyone *wants* to hear the other things. *shudder*



Neither did I...


----------



## Jake (Feb 27, 2013)

rafren said:


> Do we get to see pix of hot pe teacher guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only u if u pm me


----------



## rafren (Feb 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> only u if u pm me



o

no thanks maybe if theres hot pe teacher woman

am finding this baby picture thread creepy


----------



## Thunder (Mar 1, 2013)

yay, spring


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2013)

rafren said:


> o
> 
> no thanks maybe if theres hot pe teacher woman
> 
> am finding this baby picture thread creepy



nope only hot male pe teacher

glad i not only 1 hu sink bby pic thread creepy

****UPDATE****

i saw lots of times 2day it was wet and he was wearin v sxc jacket 10/10 wud bang


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 1, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I will make one of my teachers sick then get them to convince them to let us have him as a sub and then I get him for 1 hour



Let me see....FOOD POISON THE MATH TEACHER!!!!! HE/SHE WILL GET SICK FOR DAYS AND YOU SEE HAWT PE TEECHER 4 3 HOURS BECAUSE I THINK YOU GET THREE DAYS OF FOOD POISONING SICKNESS=YOU SEE PE TEACHER FOR 3 HOURS IN TOTAL


 One time I saw the two PE teachers flirting no lie.


----------



## Jake (Mar 1, 2013)

I need my math teacher...

He is qualified to teach science tho so I'll have to do it my my science of biology teacher


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 2, 2013)

Then food poison the Biology teacher.


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2013)

I need my biology teacher


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 2, 2013)

Which one teacher do you hate? That teacher you will give to a poison cookie, he/she will eat it, teecher get sick, HAWT PE TEACHER TIME!!!!


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2013)

I will give it to my science teacher


----------



## Thunder (Mar 2, 2013)

blog tree


----------



## Jake (Mar 2, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> blog tree



bog tree


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> blog tree


better than dead tree.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 3, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I will give it to my science teacher



 I just don't get high school. Isn't biology a science topic?


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2013)

i didnt see him today, I think he's on camp (


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2013)

Biology is a science topic.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Biology is a science topic.



Think looky was asking why it's two different classes. I had an answer for that earlier, but couldn't be bothered with posting. Still can't.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2013)

Australian schooling has 4 basic science classes, Biology, Chemistry, Physics and Senior Science

Senior Science is essentially science, in that you do one Bio topic, one Chem topic, one Physics topic, then a free choice topic chosen by the teacher - Biology you only do Bio topics, Chemistry only Chem topics and Physics only Physics topics

I used to do Chemistry and Biology then I dropped down from Chemistry to Senior Science, if that explains it?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 4, 2013)

In my school we have those Sciences; Chemistry, Physics, and Biology, but we also have a lot more! 
We also have the following: Environmental Science, Automotive Electrical System, Introductory Electronics, Micro Electronics, Physical Geography, Robotics and Automated Technology, and also Computer Science, but they don't count that for some reason.


----------



## Julie (Mar 4, 2013)

At my school we currently only have biology, science foundations (a general science introduction class that freshman usually take) and anatomy. we usually have biology, anatomy, science foundations, chemistry and physics, but our chemistry/physics teacher left last year and the school wasn't able to find a new one in time (we're a pretty small school so it's a little hard to get teachers) we should be getting a new teacher next year, though. I really hope so because I despise my anatomy teacher.


----------



## Jake (Mar 4, 2013)

Hot PE teacher is defo on camp ((


Old smoking dinosaur man who has to get a triple bypass and still smokes who everyone secretly loves so we bought him a rose for Valentines Day was on his class. ****


----------



## Trundle (Mar 4, 2013)

Julie said:


> At my school we currently only have biology, science foundations (a general science introduction class that freshman usually take) and anatomy. we usually have biology, anatomy, science foundations, chemistry and physics, but our chemistry/physics teacher left last year and the school wasn't able to find a new one in time (we're a pretty small school so it's a little hard to get teachers) we should be getting a new teacher next year, though. I really hope so because I despise my anatomy teacher.



Wow, hard to get teachers? Where I live, there are too many and most can't find work!


----------



## Julie (Mar 5, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Wow, hard to get teachers? Where I live, there are too many and most can't find work!



I don't go to a public school though. I go to a smaller charter school. Most teachers trying to find jobs in my area would rather work at a public school.


----------



## Mary (Mar 5, 2013)

I go to a teeny catholic school.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2013)

no hot pe teacher 2day, he is either left the school or on camp... ****


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2013)

Shot caught a glimpse of hot pe teacher!!! He is back
Also the other two pe teachers who were on leave were back today and I still see
Him
Maybe he is permanent... ****


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 7, 2013)

Guys, I missed my 1000th post celebration :c

Idk how I forgot about it.


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2013)

2day i gget 2 skool late so i cant perve on hot pe teacher through the window like i do every second friday

but we had firedrill and i coudn't see him thought he died n the imaginary fire so i was about to run back in and look for him but then i see him


y cant he notice me and ask me out (


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jake. said:


> 2day i gget 2 skool late so i cant perve on hot pe teacher through the window like i do every second friday
> 
> but we had firedrill and i coudn't see him thought he died n the imaginary fire so i was about to run back in and look for him but then i see him
> 
> ...



Aren't you like 16 and he's 40? Are the laws different in Australia??? o.o


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 8, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Aren't you like 16 and he's 40? Are the laws different in Australia??? o.o



Not to mention he is a teacher and Jake is a student. o.o


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2013)

i am 28


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 8, 2013)

Either you are stupid or you are in college(but I'm pretty sure Jake had to repeat his Freshman or Junior or all the other highschool years cuz he dum)(and in college you learn about what you're going to do for a living and from what he told pretty sure he had to repeat years but I'm not sure if you have to repeat highschool years like in elementary and middle school, but it's possible.(Or Jake is just telling a lie. Or you go to high school even after you turn 20 in Australia IDK) I think I sounded like a dumba__ with this post


----------



## AndyB (Mar 8, 2013)

Really inappropriate and uncalled for Looky. You know not to talk to people like that and it's not going to be tolerated.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2013)

One of the first computer games I ever played was Age of the Empires II. I love that game. It's getting re-released on Steam in HD version with the expansion.

Coincidentally "It's All Coming Back to Me" just started to play on iPod.


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2013)

****. Age of empires II is so good, don't have steam though fml


----------



## Jake (Mar 15, 2013)

Today we were at city so i no see hot pe teacher (i no see him on thursday either NO!!!)

and me and Weezy are walkin down the street to the library when these 2 old hags holdin up dis sign and it like 'homosexuality is a sin' and i was like 'o **** Weezy gun lose it!' so wat happen next. dese two oldies stop weezy and r like 'hey u sign dis paper 4 us' and Weezy like 'I'M ****ING GAY' and she yell at them and at this moment i am ****ting my self b/cos it funny but i so scared i gunna get bashed by two 70 yr olds so I run off and Weezy there and she tryna run wit me but can't b/cos we dnt rly run we kinda strut so we struttin away then teacher like to us 'i hope u didnt abuse the old ladies' well ****.


And that's my story for today


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Today we were at city so i no see hot pe teacher (i no see him on thursday either NO!!!)
> 
> and me and Weezy are walkin down the street to the library when these 2 old hags holdin up dis sign and it like 'homosexuality is a sin' and i was like 'o **** Weezy gun lose it!' so wat happen next. dese two oldies stop weezy and r like 'hey u sign dis paper 4 us' and Weezy like 'I'M ****ING GAY' and she yell at them and at this moment i am ****ting my self b/cos it funny but i so scared i gunna get bashed by two 70 yr olds so I run off and Weezy there and she tryna run wit me but can't b/cos we dnt rly run we kinda strut so we struttin away then teacher like to us 'i hope u didnt abuse the old ladies' well ****.
> 
> ...



I hate people who protest homosexuality.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 17, 2013)

That makes you gay. Homosexual.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Today we were at city so i no see hot pe teacher (i no see him on thursday either NO!!!)
> 
> and me and Weezy are walkin down the street to the library when these 2 old hags holdin up dis sign and it like 'homosexuality is a sin' and i was like 'o **** Weezy gun lose it!' so wat happen next. dese two oldies stop weezy and r like 'hey u sign dis paper 4 us' and Weezy like 'I'M ****ING GAY' and she yell at them and at this moment i am ****ting my self b/cos it funny but i so scared i gunna get bashed by two 70 yr olds so I run off and Weezy there and she tryna run wit me but can't b/cos we dnt rly run we kinda strut so we struttin away then teacher like to us 'i hope u didnt abuse the old ladies' well ****.
> 
> ...



That sounds like Betty White's Off Their Rockers, except I don't think they'd ever do anything like that, nor go to Australia.


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> That makes you gay. Homosexual.



pls tell me somethin i don't know


----------



## Mary (Mar 18, 2013)

I think that if it makes people happy and it doesn't hurt anyone, why bother discouraging it?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 18, 2013)

Jake. said:


> ****. Age of empires II is so good, don't have steam though fml



I remember getting Age of Empires I as a bonus in a box of nutri-grain back in the day. Best game evar.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2013)

**UPDATE ON JAKE VON YOLO'S LIFE**

- I saw hot PE teacher on Monday for a lil bit
- I saw him 2day for a longer time but I looked like **** 2day and i was upset b/cos he looked @ me when i lookin ugly
- I get in trouble b/cos i said I wouldn't give CPR to an ugly person.
They like 'u can get sued if u no give CPR 2 some1 hu need it' n i like 'well i wudn't give CPR 2 an ugly person' and den dey like 'u get sued' so i like 'well i sue them for being ugly' den idk Weezy like '**** U ALL U PEASANTS' and walk out of the class room to get some lime water bong or s/thin idno rly wat was goin on
- 2mr i have xcursion so i no see hot pe teacher at assembly so is very bad week ((((((


----------



## Bambi (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm technologically ******** and I was wondering if anyone could help me how to put two pictures together into one. Since I lose weight I want to make a before and after picture with one fat picture and a skinny picture together like they do for "herbal magic" and all that weight loss crap.

I can't figure out how to add two pictures together though because like I said, I am technologically not bright lol.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 19, 2013)

If somebody sees you giving CPR to somebody of the same gender, they might consider you gay.( if they don't know you're giving CPR)


 Even in my school, the teachers are like, " IF SOMEBODY IS CHOKING GIVE HIM CPR" And then I say, " WHAT IF I'M TO YOUNG TO DO CPR AND I DON'T GIVE A _____"


----------



## Bambi (Mar 19, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> If somebody sees you giving CPR to somebody of the same gender, they might consider you gay.( if they don't know you're giving CPR)
> 
> 
> Even in my school, the teachers are like, " IF SOMEBODY IS CHOKING GIVE HIM CPR" And then I say, " WHAT IF I'M TO YOUNG TO DO CPR AND I DON'T GIVE A _____"



Honestly I don't think you would care what people thought about your sexuality if you saved someones life.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I'm technologically ******** and I was wondering if anyone could help me how to put two pictures together into one. Since I lose weight I want to make a before and after picture with one fat picture and a skinny picture together like they do for "herbal magic" and all that weight loss crap.
> 
> I can't figure out how to add two pictures together though because like I said, I am technologically not bright lol.
> 
> I appreciate the help.



What program ya got?


----------



## Bambi (Mar 19, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> What program ya got?



Thanks but Prof helped me out  I'm good to go


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

For a Japanese dude, I sure get Ninja'd a lot.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 19, 2013)

Get wrecked Brandon. <(￣︶￣)>


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

。ﾟ(ﾟﾉД｀ﾟ)ﾟ｡


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2013)

2day i no c hot pe teacher v much b/cos of excursion but i hung in the car park and waited for him to arrive and i watched him and grabbed his license plate #notastalker


----------



## Bambi (Mar 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> 2day i no c hot pe teacher v much b/cos of excursion but i hung in the car park and waited for him to arrive and i watched him and grabbed his license plate #notastalker



hahahahaha omg Jake. Maybe one day hot pe teacher will notice you. Taking the license plate is a good start. Next step is to follow him home and then hide in the bushes outside his house.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 20, 2013)

Jake you should just ask him out. The worst he could do is say no.


----------



## Jake (Mar 21, 2013)

Bambi said:


> hahahahaha omg Jake. Maybe one day hot pe teacher will notice you. Taking the license plate is a good start. Next step is to follow him home and then hide in the bushes outside his house.


I have already attempted to look his address up online. but nothing. I have his mobile number though (well at least his old one - it was on his fb and I took it) but whenever I call it it goes right to 'dis ***** dnt have a voicemail pls **** off' fml



Lovemcqueen said:


> Jake you should just ask him out. The worst he could do is say no.


he is teacher tho.

anyway i c him 2day lokin sxc as usual, he didnt wear the ugly red and blue shirt


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 22, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Honestly I don't think you would care what people thought about your sexuality if you saved someones life.



In the photograph in the lunchroom it has a diagram saying how to do CPR so it's showing a girl give CPR to another girl all of the boys were like, " Oh s___ she's gay she's doing it with other girl hahahahaha" But then again if they were choking they would ask for another boy.|:


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 22, 2013)

Watching fights literally happen on Facebook right in front of you is much better then TV.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Watching fights literally happen on Facebook right in front of you is much better then TV.



preachin' u soul sistaaaa


anyway I'm tired all the time now bcos i suck and i just realise half my posts on tbt dont make sense bcos of this


i an only tired bcos i luv hot pe teacher so much and he make me sad


----------



## rafren (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm back and it's summer here. Too bad AC3DS comes out right when my summer ends :/


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh well.. Oh wait it Spring for me! Yay


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2013)

rafren said:


> Hi guys, I'm back and it's summer here. Too bad AC3DS comes out right when my summer ends :/



hi bby


----------



## BellGreen (Mar 24, 2013)

rafren said:


> Hi guys, I'm back and it's summer here. Too bad AC3DS comes out right when my summer ends :/



Nice Haruhi avatar. (And another Filipino) I should find a Kyon one.

I think I can get ACNL, but I still don't know when my summer vacation ends/starts. I hope so, because I want to start when the trees are FRESHLY GREEN.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2013)

i no c hot pe teacher since thursday...  ****


----------



## Thunder (Mar 25, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> The worst he could do is say no.



false, he could also stab him and throw him off a bridge after he says no.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> false, he could also stab him and throw him off a bridge after he says no.



he cud also attack me


----------



## Bambi (Mar 25, 2013)

I lost my purse this weekend and I can't find it anywhere!!! Can someone help me regrow my brain that has apparently disintegrated?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I lost my purse this weekend and I can't find it anywhere!!! Can someone help me regrow my brain that has apparently disintegrated?



It's under the coffee table! =O


----------



## Bambi (Mar 25, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> It's under the coffee table! =O



My brain?? Or my purse? lol.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

Bambi said:


> My brain?? Or my purse? lol.



Your brain is in your purse under the coffee table.

at least, that's where my stuff tends to be.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 25, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Your brain is in your purse under the coffee table.
> 
> at least, that's where my stuff tends to be.



lol, If only it was that simple...


----------



## Thunder (Mar 25, 2013)

Your Mom would probably know where it is.

All Mothers have that uncanny ability.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 25, 2013)

That's true but I was at my boyfriends place all weekend. Funny though, I did still call my mom and ask her to double check our place LOL. You never know with moms.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 25, 2013)

Jake. said:


> he cud also attack me




   He could tie your limbs to four different sled dog teams and yell "MUSH" while having you listen to opera. Now THAT'S TORTURE.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2013)

I SAW HOT PE TEACHER 2DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheers to Jake for seeing his hawt PE teacher today.


    Really just put the teacher in a bag and force him to marry you.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2013)

I got all the special stationary on SwapNote


----------



## Elijo (Mar 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I got all the special stationary on SwapNote



Nice! Now use them to destroy the world! Jokes.
But seriously have fun with them. :3


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 26, 2013)

Guys, there is a lot of talk about gay marriage today on Facebook.

Maybe it will finally be legal <3


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

Idunno man, I see a lot of potheads on Facebook talking about weed, but it's still illegal.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2013)

hot pe teacher was away 2day....
no kiki :'((




lookyhooky said:


> Cheers to Jake for seeing his hawt PE teacher today.
> 
> 
> Really just put the teacher in a bag and force him to marry you.


hold the phone twelvie... who said anythin about marriage!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 27, 2013)

one, don't call me twelvie.  Two, put him in a bag and force him to go on a date with you. That's the best way to chase a guy you like.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2013)

I didnt see hot pe teacher and i probably wont see him until May fml


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 27, 2013)

I saw that Jake posted in this thread and I didn't even have to read it to know it was about hot pe teacher.


----------



## Jake (Mar 27, 2013)

thx i am glad u all care about my personal life <3


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome Jake. Say when can we see the hot teacher?


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2013)

he is mine and only mine


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 28, 2013)

So I can't see a photo? To let you know there are many hot teachers in my school.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm at 795 notes on the "Nook's Homos" post. I'm freaking out this is awesome.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 28, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> So I can't see a photo? To let you know there are many hot teachers in my school.



We all would love to see a photo.


Plz Jakeykins? xoxo


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 28, 2013)

Pleeeeeeeez Jakey? Pweety pwease with bubblegum on top?*big sad puppy eyes*



 I can't show photo I'll get expelled if I take a photo of teacher/\.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2013)

lolno


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 28, 2013)

SHOW ME OR JEFF THE KILLER WILL FIND YOU.


----------



## Elijo (Mar 28, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> SHOW ME OR JEFF THE KILLER WILL FIND YOU.



Kuma: Not if I kill Jeff first. *Stabs Jeff in the heart* His face still creeps me out.
Firstly, don't threaten people Looky, the only thing it will do in the end is make you regret. A lot.

Now that I'm done with my speech, I show you Jake and Cake dancing, for funsies.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry Kuma and Jake for threatening him



 Now I'm really sad that I'll never be able to talk to my best friend from preschool


----------



## Elijo (Mar 29, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Now I'm really sad that I'll never be able to talk to my best friend from preschool


Why?


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2013)

I prob wont see hot pe teacher until May...... NOOOOOOOO

on a better note, i just ripped this from under my chair, I've legit done everything but 'if parts are missing...' dot point oops







what r u on about i use that as a stool all the time
but it feels nice on my butt
We sit on each other on the chair lol nope
i enjoyed doing that and falling off when i was putting it together oops
never done that in my life and i've had it for a year
only thing that I no do
NO WARRANTY FOR ME


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 30, 2013)

I always rip those things from under my chairs. And I never follow those ruler.


----------



## Jake (Mar 30, 2013)

we r tru yolos twelvie <3


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 31, 2013)

Uh huh. I also rip those from under the beds.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2013)

omg i saw hot pe teacher today


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 3, 2013)

And omg it wensday


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2013)

its thrusday in 15 minutes lol

omg i'm not evne kidding i saw him right before i was about to go into my biology exam and once i saw him i honestly didn't even care. all i wanted to see was him and i didn't give 2 ****s about my exam

**** i'm such a creep this is ****ed up


----------



## Bambi (Apr 3, 2013)

Jake. said:


> its thrusday in 15 minutes lol
> 
> omg i'm not evne kidding i saw him right before i was about to go into my biology exam and once i saw him i honestly didn't even care. all i wanted to see was him and i didn't give 2 ****s about my exam
> 
> **** i'm such a creep this is ****ed up



I don't think your a creep at all. I had a huge crush on my social teacher when I was in highschool. It's called raging hormones lol.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I don't think your a creep at all. I had a huge crush on my social teacher when I was in highschool. It's called raging hormones lol.



Nahh I'm pretty sure I'm a creep LOL


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 3, 2013)

Or hormones!


----------



## Lew (Apr 4, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> Or hormones!



Are you sure you know what they are?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 4, 2013)

One, it's what causes puberty. Mood swings


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2013)

Whoremones are what mine are called

OMG I SAW HOT PE TEACHER AND HE HAD A SXC JACKET ON ****


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2013)

jake for the love of god talk about something else for once


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Whoremones are what mine are called
> 
> OMG I SAW HOT PE TEACHER AND HE HAD A SXC JACKET ON ****



Does this guy know you like find him attractive lol? And what jacket, I'm intrigued!


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> jake for the love of god talk about something else for once



hot school captain?


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2013)

Jake. said:


> hot school captain?



no, jakeperiod.


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> no, jakeperiod.



Yeah you're right, my period should be coming soon.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2013)

it's right after the e, you can't miss it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2013)

but hot pe teacher in that sexy jacket mmmf


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2013)

no, jake.


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm not even kidding, if u saw him - it wud've turned u gay 100% srs mmf just thinkin about it is doin things 2 me normal humans shudnt b feelin


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2013)

jake, no.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 4, 2013)

this thread is going places, I can already tell (108 pages in of course).


----------



## Thunder (Apr 4, 2013)

hoy, sean


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> jake for the love of god talk about something else for once



Preach it.

I'm regretting not keeping the P.E. teacher bookmarked when Jake shared his Facebook account. Oh, I could've had so much fun.


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Preach it.
> 
> I'm regretting not keeping the P.E. teacher bookmarked when Jake shared his Facebook account. Oh, I could've had so much fun.



I'm gonna be honest here and keep **** real;

I seriously have no idea what I've done to you to make you go out of your own way every single day in an attempt to troll me, but seriously, stop.

I don't treat you like you're 5 years old and constantly attempt to run your life and all that ****. 
What? I have a crush, deal with it. I don't go out of my way to constantly piss you off on a daily basis so grow up and give me the same respect.

If you don't like my posts then add me to your ignore list, don't read my posts and leave me the hell alone because seriously it's annoying.
Oh wow you're trying to threaten me by messaging him? Do you really think he's going to listen to some idiot from the internet lol? And even if he did I honestly wouldn't care.

Yes, you can be a nice guy but it's getting ridiculous the amount of times you attempt to piss me off and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 5, 2013)

This is just fate I read this thread, then found this maybe 5 minutes later.

Jake this is for you.



Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> This is just fate I read this thread, then found this maybe 5 minutes later.
> 
> Jake this is for you.
> 
> ...



thx rly means a lot <3


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm gonna be honest here and keep **** real;
> 
> I seriously have no idea what I've done to you to make you go out of your own way every single day in an attempt to troll me, but seriously, stop.
> 
> ...



Jake, seriously? I'm responding to your immaturity by having my own little fun. You know what you've done? You've constantly blathered on and on about this stupid little crush that will *never* be returned. It's a stupid little crush that nobody cares about. Seriously, nobody cares that you've seen your obsession every day.

I'm not giving you respect. You don't deserve respect. You're whiny, ironically, you're the one who acts like they're five years old. You seem to have this deluded sense of self-importance by attacking people who disagree with you. Jake, get over yourself. I repeat again, nobody cares about your annoying little crush. Stop spamming it everywhere, or go sit on a cactus. Whichever one you do, I don't care, just do one of them.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 5, 2013)

And Jake, if you're going to spam about your PE teacher, do it on the blog tree. In case you didn't know, a blog is where you spam stuff about your life. Or write it in a diary. I have a crush on somebody and I know he's never going to like me back, and I never have spammed it everywhere. It's really annoying to have a whole post wasted on just saying that you saw somebody you like. NOBODY CARES.


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2013)

Take it to PM guys.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2013)

Justin said:


> Take it to PM guys.



Thus it was written, thus it shall be.


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2013)

pretty sure I ****ed up my math exam I' not even expecting 40%...

but I saw hot pe teacher before hand so i was happy


----------



## oath2order (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm freaking out because of Supernatural which can go from "Oh this is nice" to "Oh holy **** what is that." in two seconds.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 8, 2013)

Justin said:


> Take it to PM guys.



Damn homie that was getting emotional there, drama HALTED


----------



## Bambi (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the apartment! I got the apartment! I officially have my own place to live when my rents leave the city! Woot! I'm not gonna be a bum on the street!!!!!!!


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 8, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I got the apartment! I got the apartment! I officially have my own place to live when my rents leave the city! Woot! I'm not gonna be a bum on the street!!!!!!!



Woot, congratulations!


----------



## Bambi (Apr 8, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Woot, congratulations!



Thanks! I'm super stoked. I am 25 this June but this will be my first time on my own  So excited but scared too!


----------



## Sora (Apr 8, 2013)

Warning: do not read the following if you easily get disgusted



Today at my track meet... The girls' mile run had just finished and the girl immediately runs over to the grass after running. We all realize at that moment that he had "had an accident" in her pants. I mean a big accident. She was wearing those pretty short athletic shorts too and it smeared down her leg. But rather than hurrying to the bathroom which was like 15 feet away,  she sits down on the grass and cries. Now I'm not trying to be insensitive but I would think if that embarrassing of a thing ever happened to me, I would go to the restroom.

You all's thoughts?


----------



## Bambi (Apr 8, 2013)

Sora said:


> Warning: do not read the following if you easily get disgusted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, poor girl. That is pretty common though with running. It can happen to the best of us. My boyfriend always says "Never trust a fart." lol

Personally Yuh I would RUN LIKE A MADDOG to the bathroom. I hope no one bugs her about it after, thats asking a lot though. She kind of made it worse for herself too by sitting on the grass and crying about it. Always better to "laugh Sh!t off".....literally in her case.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 8, 2013)

Sora said:


> Warning: do not read the following if you easily get disgusted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my, she really should have gone to the restroom especially if it was that close. She should have at least not have sat down though. Hope no one bothers her tomorrow.


----------



## Sora (Apr 8, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Oh my, she really should have gone to the restroom especially if it was that close. She should have at least not have sat down though. Hope no one bothers her tomorrow.



Very few girls were on her team so I think she'll be okay as long as they are considerate and keep  it to themselves. I hope the best for her. The bathroom was VERY close and I'm not kidding when I said 15 feet.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 8, 2013)

Sora said:


> Warning: do not read the following if you easily get disgusted
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'll look back one day and laugh at this.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 10, 2013)

I just reached 1337 posts.

th15 15 1337.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2013)

Woah just when I thought it couldn't get any better...

hot pe teacher has bought a new wardrobe. he was wearing clothes today i've never seen his wear before - he did have a very sexy shirt on it suited him


----------



## Gnome (Apr 10, 2013)

birthday today.


----------



## m12 (Apr 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Gnome. 

I'm going to Japan in a month. I'm so excited!


----------



## Bambi (Apr 11, 2013)

m12 said:


> Happy Birthday, Gnome.
> 
> I'm going to Japan in a month. I'm so excited!



That is awesome! Take lots of pics and show us!!!!


----------



## Kip (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes! I also would like to witness this "showing of the pics" as you earthlings call it. (Starfire impersonation)


Has anyone tried impersonating Kohei or am i the only one?


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 18, 2013)

All the time! I also thing impersonating Lindsey is more fun :3


----------



## Kip (Apr 19, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> All the time! I also thing impersonating Lindsey is more fun :3



XD I'm not very good at impersonating Lindsey.


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2013)

do you ever just look at people and ask yourself 'when did you two become friends?'


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2013)

no, but sometimes i look around in an empty area and think "why don't i have any friends?"


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> no, but sometimes i look around in an empty area and think "why don't i have any friends?"



i would be your bffl


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2013)

but then i'd have to look at you and think "why did you two become friends?"

oh, i guess i just answered my first post.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2013)

i'm sorry jake that was mean

even though i intended it to be mean


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> i'm sorry jake that was mean
> 
> even though i intended it to be mean



i actually found it funny.

you're never going to be as mean as me


----------



## oath2order (Apr 20, 2013)

4/20 BLAZE IT,


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 21, 2013)

Charmander used Ember


----------



## Thunder (Apr 24, 2013)

I keep forgetting Jubs is an admin.


----------



## Jake (Apr 24, 2013)

I keep forgetting I used to be mod


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Charmander used Ember



Bulbasaur provides the weed


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Bulbasaur provides the weed



No, Weedle did.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> No, Weedle did.



What d you think Bulbasaur grows?


----------



## Elijo (Apr 28, 2013)

The party starts with me!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 29, 2013)

Erm..right.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2013)

I go back to school tomorrow which means hot pe teacher


----------



## Kip (Apr 29, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I go back to school tomorrow which means hot pe teacher



I swear, i see this in every thread XD


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I go back to school tomorrow which means hot pe teacher



Great.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Great.


----------



## Sora (Apr 29, 2013)

Jake... Nvm

Anyways one of my friends recently got a new GF and he seems pretty happy. But every time I talk to her in a normal way, she is super rude. I've asked girls at her school and they all say she can get a bit rude with people she doesn't really know. How should I react to this? I mean I'm happy for my friend but whenever we all get together for movies I really don't want to invite her. Should I just stomach it or should I tell him she has problems? If I tell him that she has problems, how should I say it so he doesn't get mad?


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2013)

Sora said:


> Jake... Nvm
> 
> Anyways one of my friends recently got a new GF and he seems pretty happy. But every time I talk to her in a normal way, she is super rude. I've asked girls at her school and they all say she can get a bit rude with people she doesn't really know. How should I react to this? I mean I'm happy for my friend but whenever we all get together for movies I really don't want to invite her. Should I just stomach it or should I tell him she has problems? If I tell him that she has problems, how should I say it so he doesn't get mad?




I am in pretty much the exact same situation; my ex best friend (ex since we were really really really close but now we're just 'friends') she's been dating some super ass crazy car obsessed boy friend for over a year now, whose accused me of 'pretending to by gay to steal _his_ girl' and even tried to bash me and get me suspended just because I barely talk to him....

But yeah, he's a super ass crazy mother ****er and he's ****ing creepy like legit you'll just be talking to her and he'll randomly come up and make out with her mid-convo; we've talked to both of them several times and it did help, but only for a few days. Then they just went back to their old ways.


Telling them defo helps and I'd recommend it


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2013)

he has a new hair style and he kinda looks like a drug dealer now... oh well


----------



## Sora (May 1, 2013)

Is he still a litlle hot or are you moving on with your life? Does he deserve you Jake?


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2013)

he is still as hot as ever, my life will never move on - even when i graduated i'll stalk him


I'm not even joking but this sound weird but the fact that I've started liking him has made me interested in PE and I kinda want to become a personal trainer/fitness instructor/yoga instructor something like that - obv not full time but just part time for fun


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

Sora said:


> Jake... Nvm
> 
> Anyways one of my friends recently got a new GF and he seems pretty happy. But every time I talk to her in a normal way, she is super rude. I've asked girls at her school and they all say she can get a bit rude with people she doesn't really know. How should I react to this? I mean I'm happy for my friend but whenever we all get together for movies I really don't want to invite her. Should I just stomach it or should I tell him she has problems? If I tell him that she has problems, how should I say it so he doesn't get mad?



Try to say that you're not getting along too well with her.


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2013)

Sometimes I feel like the only person in the world who likes oatmeal raisin cookies.


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Sometimes I feel like the only person in the world who likes oatmeal raisin cookies.



I love oatmeal raisin cookies!


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2013)

hurray! I'm not alone!

They're probably my favorite kind of cookie, but i guess the raisins put most people off.


----------



## Julie (May 7, 2013)

I love raisins. I hate oatmeal by itself though.

I think my favorite kind of cookies are snickerdoodles (they have to be really soft, though)


----------



## Thunder (May 7, 2013)

I like both of 'em, although I guess with oatmeal it kind of depends how it's prepared.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2013)

i have never had them


also hot pe teacher has bought some new shorts


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2013)

Only one mission left for me to get three stars on in Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 8, 2013)

I should have looked at this thread earlier. People were talking about oatmeal raisin cookies.

Which happen to be my favorite kind.(aside from thin mints, but I can't make those very well.)


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2013)

THIN MINTS ARE AMAZING


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

Gross, I hate Thin Mints. Tagalongs all the way.


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2013)

YES TAGALONGS ARE DELICIOUS TOO.

Samoas are the worst. Bleh.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 8, 2013)

oath2order said:


> YES TAGALONGS ARE DELICIOUS TOO.
> 
> Samoas are the worst. Bleh.



What the heck man. Samoas are great.


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> What the heck man. Samoas are great.



Caramel and coconut do not go together.


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> What the heck man. Samoas are great.



Yeah, seriously. I mean come on, caramel and coconut is probably the most genius and delicious combination in existence. You probably just don't realize it yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 8, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Caramel and coconut do not go together.



They do. And it's amazing.

Coconut doesn't go well with a lot of things though, I'll give you that.


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2013)

Maybe I just haven't had coconut that goes good with anything. Meh. I'll have my frozen thin mints


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2013)

yuck. I think that mint goes bad with everything. Or mint just probably tastes bad to me in general.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 8, 2013)

You guys need to refine your palates. =O

I make this pretty awesome(I think) curry that has mint and coconut in it, with some chicken and red peppers. Is amazing.

As far as cookies go though, I don't think mint and coconut would go well together. lol


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2013)

I got this on the back of my jersey



Spoiler













It was either that or #Diva but i chose that b/cos I hope hot pe teacher see's it and knows what it means and is like 'OMG' and then we get it on 


ALSO I SAW HIM TODAY SO HE IS NOT DEAD


----------



## Gandalf (May 10, 2013)

I promise you that in terms of Coconut's, this mix will change your life.


----------



## Caius (May 10, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> I promise you that in terms of Coconut's, this mix will change your life.



Now if only I could eat chocolate.


----------



## Cardbored (May 10, 2013)

I like oatmeal raisin cookies. I like these even more


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I make this pretty awesome(I think) curry that has mint and coconut in it, with some chicken and red peppers. Is amazing.



Minus the mint, that sounds pretty delicious. Coconut and chicken do go great together.


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

I just beat the Special 8 Crown in Super Mario 3D Land!


----------



## Gandalf (May 11, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Now if only I could eat chocolate.



Why cant you eat chocolate? I cant eat peanuts...



Spoiler



they close my throat and kill me


----------



## Thunder (May 11, 2013)

I might be allergic to pork, one time I tried riding it and got kicked in the stomach

Almost died


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 11, 2013)

Well that sucked.


----------



## Elijo (May 11, 2013)

How so?


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 12, 2013)

That he almost died.


----------



## Thunder (May 12, 2013)

You know what they say, what doesn't kill you traumatizes you for the rest of your life.

Or something along those lines.


----------



## Celestefey (May 12, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> You know what they say, what doesn't kill you traumatizes you for the rest of your life.
> 
> Or something along those lines.



Are you sure about that? x:


----------



## Thunder (May 12, 2013)

Apparently it's "What doesn't kill you makes you stronger"

which makes absolutely zero sense, I mean really.


----------



## oath2order (May 13, 2013)

I'm playing Wild World again now...Mostly to clean up my town so I can show it off to you all.


----------



## Bambi (May 13, 2013)

I went Rock Climbing this weekend. Totally flipped my lid going up the first time after 2 years. Rocked the climb twice though


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 13, 2013)

that's cool.  I never went rock climbing before, but it seems like fun.


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2013)

Going to Disney in 2 days.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 13, 2013)

lucky


----------



## Sora (May 13, 2013)

I rewatched hunger games with my sister over the weekend. The whole time we just yelled out its problems. Like, "Oh yes because me can totally generate mutant dogs out of leaves!"


----------



## Cardbored (May 14, 2013)

Getting ready to go to Spain for four days.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2013)

hot pe teacher shaved the sides of his head and how has some weird mohawk and isn't as hot fml


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

Spoiler: Have you guys seen this?!


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Spoiler: Have you guys seen this?!



I actually live near Scottsdale but I've never seen or heard of this restaurant. This is ridiculous.


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

Julie said:


> I actually live near Scottsdale but I've never seen or heard of this restaurant. This is ridiculous.



GO THERE


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2013)

oath2order said:


> GO THERE



no way, that lady probably poisons her customers lol.

edit: showed it to my friends and now they want to go. dunno if we'll actually eat there though, that restaurant is crazy.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 16, 2013)

Julie said:


> no way, that lady probably poisons her customers lol.
> 
> edit: showed it to my friends and now they want to go. dunno if we'll actually eat there though, that restaurant is crazy.



Kitchen Nightmares is a show where Gordon Ramsy comes to a failing restaurant and fixes it up. It's much better now. Notice how the video was Part 1 of the show, you didn't see the last half of the show unless you went to search for Part 2, and possibly a Part 3 depending how it was recorded.


----------



## Julie (May 16, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Kitchen Nightmares is a show where Gordon Ramsy comes to a failing restaurant and fixes it up. It's much better now. Notice how the video was Part 1 of the show, you didn't see the last half of the show unless you went to search for Part 2, and possibly a Part 3 depending how it was recorded.



If you watched Part 2, it shows Ramsay walking out, admitting he could do nothing to help them.


----------



## oath2order (May 16, 2013)

I was a little afraid of how many knives were near Amy.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 16, 2013)

Julie said:


> If you watched Part 2, it shows Ramsay walking out, admitting he could do nothing to help them.



For real?
*Is upset I never watched this episode.

I'll have to watch it sometime.


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2013)

It was an AMAZING episode.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 19, 2013)

I dunno.Wouldn't let me watch it. (This video not available kind of stuff.)


----------



## Octavia (May 20, 2013)

That woman is clearly mentally ill.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

I still want to visit them 

In any case, today I plan on reaching the 2,000 posts mark.


----------



## Celestefey (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I still want to visit them
> 
> In any case, today I plan on reaching the 2,000 posts mark.



Good luck! I still have under 100 posts... I really ought to post round here more. x3


----------



## Thunder (May 21, 2013)

I'm like neck and neck with Justin regarding post count.

Suddenly I feel much more talkative. *floods the forum with posts*


----------



## Trundle (May 21, 2013)

I've almost hit 3000 posts.


----------



## Bambi (May 21, 2013)

Checking my post status.....

Less than I thought


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I'm like neck and neck with Justin regarding post count.
> 
> Suddenly I feel much more talkative. *floods the forum with posts*



I have the next two days off.

Ya'll gon' see me a lot


----------



## Superpenguin (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I have the next two days off.
> 
> Ya'll gon' see me a lot



Just remember I am the Top Poster of the users that joined in 2012.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Just remember I am the Top Poster of the users that joined in 2012.



And I'll be top poster of 2013 overall, so there


----------



## Superpenguin (May 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> And I'll be top poster of 2013 overall, so there


I can live with that.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2013)

If they ever make another Xbox and call it 2, I anticipate the poop jokes.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

No but seriously I'm doing an all nighter like forreal. I have the next two days off and no school.

CELEBRATE.


----------



## Thunder (May 21, 2013)

Gnome said:


> If they ever make another Xbox and call it 2, I anticipate the poop jokes.



I imagine the bulk of them would be pretty crappy.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 22, 2013)

I can't find my 2nd grade yearbook. D:


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 23, 2013)

why do you need it.


----------



## Celestefey (May 23, 2013)

sobs only one more day of school for me and then i have a week off uwu


----------



## Bambi (May 24, 2013)

I ate too much popcorn at the movies last night and now I don't feel good. 

Does anyone else have a theatre popcorn obsession?


----------



## Thunder (May 24, 2013)

Extra butter.

...and a diet coke, please.


----------



## broadwaythecat (May 25, 2013)

I'll just have a  25 cents fun sized box of stale Dots "Gummy candy" that can easily be choked on and most likely aren't even worth the 25 cents, thank you


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I'll just have a  25 cents fun sized box of stale Dots "Gummy candy" that can easily be choked on and most likely aren't even worth the 25 cents, thank you



Ew, I used to love dots and now I just can't even. So gross. They aren't even worth 5 cents.


----------



## Octavia (May 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Ew, I used to love dots and now I just can't even. So gross. They aren't even worth 5 cents.



Can't be as bad as candy buttons. 

As for chocolate chip cookie dough bites... well worth the dollar.


----------



## Gnome (May 25, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I imagine the bulk of them would be pretty crappy.



_cricket chirp_


----------



## Superpenguin (May 25, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Can't be as bad as candy buttons.
> 
> As for chocolate chip cookie dough bites... well worth the dollar.



Candy buttons? Are you kidding me right now? Those things were amazing!


----------



## Batsu (May 25, 2013)

Aside from icees/slurpees, I can't remember the last time I actually bought snacks at the movies. My friends and I just sneak food inside of giant purses. :U Sometimes I get nostalgic for movie theater nachos, but I could just make cheap nachos of little effort in the comfort of my own home... and then sneak them in via a giant purse.


----------



## «Jack» (May 26, 2013)

Oh, lord, it's been a while since I've visited. Wazzup?


----------



## oath2order (May 26, 2013)

?Jack? said:


> Oh, lord, it's been a while since I've visited. Wazzup?



Who dis be


----------



## Thunder (May 26, 2013)

Gnome said:


> _cricket chirp_



No regrets.



?Jack? said:


> Oh, lord, it's been a while since I've visited. Wazzup?



Awhile is a bit of an understatement, yo, good to see you again.


----------



## oath2order (May 27, 2013)

GUYS.

My friend won tickets on a radio show to see Fall Out Boy. *flail*


----------



## Bambi (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone else every wander on over to ACC to be entertained by the drama and immaturity on that site?


----------



## Byngo (May 29, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Does anyone else every wander on over to ACC to be entertained by the drama and immaturity on that site?



I've lurked around there once in a while, and I haven't seen immaturity. I mean, you can tell there are kids on there, but not _that_ bad. Do you have same examples you wouldn't mind telling me? :3


----------



## Bambi (May 29, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I've lurked around there once in a while, and I haven't seen immaturity. I mean, you can tell there are kids on there, but not _that_ bad. Do you have same examples you wouldn't mind telling me? :3



Not so far today. I'll link it if I find some lol.

I heard a few other people saying there is a ton of drama and immature arguments going on there.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 29, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Does anyone else every wander on over to ACC to be entertained by the drama and immaturity on that site?



Haha, guilty as charged.


----------



## Byngo (May 29, 2013)

I hear a lot about the mods being immature over there. Which if its true, that's pretty sad... >_> Mods are supposed to be the more mature ones. Lawl.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 29, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I hear a lot about the mods being immature over there. Which if its true, that's pretty sad... >_> Mods are supposed to be the more mature ones. Lawl.



It's not really just that they're immature, it's just that they don't know how to do their jobs most of the time. When I was reading posts over there, it took me like two months to realize who the mods were and I was shocked because I read some of there posts and just...yeah not good behavior.


----------



## Byngo (May 29, 2013)

Since we're talking about ACC... The design of that website is so... Ugh. Ugly.


----------



## oath2order (May 29, 2013)

When I was active, I was reporting some town tunes and patterns, and I did this a lot. They were spam, and I was following the rules. I was literally told by the admin "iolite" to stop because it created too much work.

I was reported multiple times for saying "omg".

Their mods are very immature.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 30, 2013)

Not to mention the threads that are in the form of a poll are just so pathetic.


----------



## Bambi (May 31, 2013)

Does anyone else REALLY want to know what they are saying in the other language threads? 

Every time it pops up in "New posts" I go to click on it and then I'm like "aw.....I can't read that"


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Does anyone else REALLY want to know what they are saying in the other language threads?
> 
> Every time it pops up in "New posts" I go to click on it and then I'm like "aw.....I can't read that"



Nah, not really :/


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 3, 2013)

Ah, actually ACC was the first forum I signed up to quite a while ago. ^^" Back then it was a pretty good place and it was far better (this was when AC:WW was being released so I actually made lots of friends on there in which I played Wild World with), but every time I revisit that place, I realize how quickly boring it gets and how... Well... Annoying the users can be. I mean it is really a forum for younger kids but I dunno, I mean it is just a bit immature on there anyway so I can't really find a good place to have a conversation with anyone on that site. Plus it restricts you of so many things like... Adding your own icon and stuff like that... I mean... Yeah. Sometimes it's just things like that that kinda annoy me too. D; Some of the mods are very immature, as you've all said... But yeah, I prefer this place a lot more to be honest. c:


----------



## Thunder (Jun 4, 2013)

I really only signed up at ACC because I met a few folks via Wild World who had accounts there.

Don't think I ever even posted in a public thread, come to think of it.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 4, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I really only signed up at ACC because I met a few folks via Wild World who had accounts there.
> 
> Don't think I ever even posted in a public thread, come to think of it.



The worst place is the Off Topic. If you were to ever post in any place whatsoever, then don't post there. :x


----------



## Thunder (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind, but now I'm kind of curious as to how bad it is, lol.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 7, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> I'll keep that in mind, but now I'm kind of curious as to how bad it is, lol.



I'm just warning you! >:3


----------



## oath2order (Jun 7, 2013)

Granted, their site has a few upsides. I do like their catalog system.

Other than that...Bleh.


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

Seeing as we're speaking about sites, I do want to say I love the 'Bells' system and the shop we have here. It seems to work quite well, though I do wonder why the avatar height extensions aren't available. I'd love an award system here too though.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 8, 2013)

Himari said:


> I'm just warning you! >:3



It's probably a good thing that I'm such a lazy ass, heh.


----------



## rafren (Jun 8, 2013)

^ dat lon'qu avatar, definately most badass character in that game


jake my friend are you still here


----------



## Thunder (Jun 8, 2013)

totes, although the game's got all sorts of badass characters.


----------



## rafren (Jun 8, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> totes, although the game's got all sorts of badass characters.



not to mention hot red heads, god that game was red head overload


----------



## Thunder (Jun 10, 2013)

Suppose IS just likes their redheads.

On an unrelated note, yeesh the chat's packed, not too long ago I was having trouble keeping up with it when there was only 17-ish people in there, and now there's double that.


----------



## merinda! (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG I MISS THIS PLACE
RIGHT IN THE CHILDHOOD FEELS
<3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 16, 2013)

sounds painful


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2013)

GUYS I GOT THE MAJORA'S MASK IN NEW LEAF.


----------



## rafren (Jun 17, 2013)

welp back to school tomorrow, was fun here while it lasted.

can't promise i'll be active, even with new leaf


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2013)

I do so wish it would stop raining IRL.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 6, 2013)

... And I do so wish it would stop being so hot irl. It's giving me terrible headaches.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2013)

Headaches from the heat must suck


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 8, 2013)

I never got a headache from the heat but a few weeks ago I got hit in the forehead with a giant umbrella with a metal pole because the wind blew it off the table.  hey don't call it The Windy City for nothing 


 Headaches caused by anything but getting hit in the head suck so much. ;_;


----------



## Julie (Jul 8, 2013)

A lot of headaches are usually caused by dehydration, so it might be a combination of the heat and you being dehydrated! make sure to drink tons and tons of water.


----------



## Elijo (Jul 11, 2013)

Alrighty then, time to present the first part of my story! I would appreciate it if I could get some constructive criticism.
Click Here To Visit


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 11, 2013)

Julie said:


> A lot of headaches are usually caused by dehydration, so it might be a combination of the heat and you being dehydrated! make sure to drink tons and tons of water.



I get dehydration headaches whenever I'm not properly hydrated! They're the worst!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

I never get dehydrated. I'm constantly drinking.


That makes me sound like some sort of alcoholic :/


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 12, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I never get dehydrated. I'm constantly drinking.
> 
> 
> That makes me sound like some sort of alcoholic :/



I almost always have my water bottle with me, but if I don't it's headache time.  And don't worry, we don't think you are an alcoholic... but if you were, your good hydration habits would keep you from getting hangovers. Hangovers are essentially just terrible dehydration. 

Tip for heavy drinkers: Going out binging tonight? Drink lots of water and nothing else today beforehand! You'll probably be able to avoid that terrible hangover tomorrow morning. You're welcome.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 13, 2013)

When I drink soda, I tend to get stomachaches unless I eat food beforehand :/


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 19, 2013)

So I broke my laptop and now on Tbt on my sisters iPod because I'm addicted to this site.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 19, 2013)

Tip: Never let your laptop out of sight.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 19, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> So I broke my laptop and now on Tbt on my sisters iPod because I'm addicted to this site.



I'm addicted too and I don't know why 

I check it at work, on my phone, at my house.....

Is there like AA for TBT??


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 22, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I'm addicted too and I don't know why
> 
> I check it at work, on my phone, at my house.....
> 
> Is there like AA for TBT??



TBT Anon...

Hello. My name is eyeplaybass. And I'm a Bell Tree-aholic. 

"Hi eyeplaybass."

Today I'm taking my first step towards accepting and ultimately changing my problem and bettering my situation. 

"LOL let's check the forums. Need turnip prices!"


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2013)

I always need turnip prices


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2013)

Once in my Animal Crossing town I hit 600 bells. I kept buying turnips and time traveling to that date.
also i just ate a whole tube of pringles. i feel fat. (⊙﹏⊙✿)


----------



## Thunder (Aug 2, 2013)

If it weren't for my metabolism, I'd probably be a fatass.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 4, 2013)

Thunder said:


> If it weren't for my metabolism, I'd probably be a fatass.



Same here >.>


----------



## Thunder (Aug 6, 2013)

So, in New Leaf, bridges require a bit more space than the average PWP to build, however, after it's built, PWPs can be built next to it normally. So if you were to commision a bridge, build a streetlight near it, demolish the bridge and replace it with a different style, you aren't gonna have enough room.

Normally, the only issue is that you'll need to shell out a lot of bells to demolish and rebuild the  adjacent PWP, but in my case, demolition isn't an option since the PWP in question is the cafe.

I'm just gonna crawl in my bed and cry now.


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 12, 2013)

When your craving pringles and your mom comes home with pringles. Wtf how she know.


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> So, in New Leaf, bridges require a bit more space than the average PWP to build, however, after it's built, PWPs can be built next to it normally. So if you were to commision a bridge, build a streetlight near it, demolish the bridge and replace it with a different style, you aren't gonna have enough room.
> 
> Normally, the only issue is that you'll need to shell out a lot of bells to demolish and rebuild the  adjacent PWP, but in my case, demolition isn't an option since the PWP in question is the cafe.
> 
> I'm just gonna crawl in my bed and cry now.



I love you, Thunder. I love all my exes.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I love you, Thunder. I love all my exes.



thanks jake i appreciate it


----------



## oath2order (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow. Just wow, the things that go on here


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> So, in New Leaf, bridges require a bit more space than the average PWP to build, however, after it's built, PWPs can be built next to it normally. So if you were to commision a bridge, build a streetlight near it, demolish the bridge and replace it with a different style, you aren't gonna have enough room.
> 
> Normally, the only issue is that you'll need to shell out a lot of bells to demolish and rebuild the  adjacent PWP, but in my case, demolition isn't an option since the PWP in question is the cafe.
> 
> I'm just gonna crawl in my bed and cry now.



Or when a villager you actually really like and want to keep moves right opposite the spot where you want to put your bridge and you can't put it anywhere else along that spot because it's either too close to your house or too close to that villagers house.

You know what? If we're the mayors then Isabelle shouldn't question where we choose to place PWP. We're in charge, after all. And we should choose where we let our villagers move in. Sighs. New Leaf problems. ;_;


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> So, in New Leaf, bridges require a bit more space than the average PWP to build, however, after it's built, PWPs can be built next to it normally. So if you were to commision a bridge, build a streetlight near it, demolish the bridge and replace it with a different style, you aren't gonna have enough room.
> 
> Normally, the only issue is that you'll need to shell out a lot of bells to demolish and rebuild the  adjacent PWP, but in my case, demolition isn't an option since the PWP in question is the cafe.
> 
> I'm just gonna crawl in my bed and cry now.


Ah, I feel you! This is exactly the same thing that happened to me. My town map was perfectly symmetrical until I decided to demolish one of my bridges to change the style only to find out that the cafe was in the way!


----------



## xseed (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder which forum would win in a fight....Bell tree forum or Neoseeker


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2013)

Himari said:


> Or when a villager you actually really like and want to keep moves right opposite the spot where you want to put your bridge and you can't put it anywhere else along that spot because it's either too close to your house or too close to that villagers house.
> 
> You know what? If we're the mayors then Isabelle shouldn't question where we choose to place PWP. We're in charge, after all. And we should choose where we let our villagers move in. Sighs. New Leaf problems. ;_;



Reeaaally hoping that you'll be able to decide where a villager lives in the future. It's a bit farfetched, but a guy can dream.



bittermeat said:


> Ah, I feel you! This is exactly the same thing that happened to me. My town map was perfectly symmetrical until I decided to demolish one of my bridges to change the style only to find out that the cafe was in the way!



I kind of wish there weren't any permanent PWPs, what I'd do to fix my off-centered police station.


----------



## xseed (Aug 13, 2013)

@Thunder if we could decide where they live in a future game I would make them live in tents. Just to make them suffer


----------



## HULK G (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone here ever dated a hippie? what's it like?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 20, 2013)

HULK G said:


> Anyone here ever dated a hippie? what's it like?



 I wouldn't really want to date a hippie, no offence. Well if you're talking about those mushy romantic dates then ew no. I like nerds better than hippies.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 20, 2013)

I have never dated anyone nor would I do so considering my age at the moment. So I don't know what dating a hippie is like, maybe it's fun, maybe it's completely weird or boring. I just don't know.


----------



## HULK G (Aug 21, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I wouldn't really want to date a hippie, no offence. Well if you're talking about those mushy romantic dates then ew no. I like nerds better than hippies.



I have no idea what to expect right now, so far I've found good places to have dinner and buy gifts.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2013)

Three year long relationship goin' on for me right now yeah


----------



## Puffy (Aug 22, 2013)

So I was playing Doubutsu No Mori. Named myself Shika-chan/Deer-chan/.

THEY KEEP CALLING ME SHIKA-CHAN-CHAN


----------



## chillv (Aug 22, 2013)

Aka pikumin
Au pikumin
Kii pikumin
Iwa pikumin
Hane pikumin
Murasaki pikumin
Shiro pikumin


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2013)

What the hellz


----------



## Thunder (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet the time I spend wondering why I'm awake could probably be spent sleeping.

Meh.


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet the time that I spend on the Bell Tree while I'm awake could probably be spent on something else that I sometimes wonder about when I go to do anything that has to do with when I'm wondering what I do when I do the things that when I think about them.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 23, 2013)

I bet the time I spend procrastinating is probably longer than the time I spend actually doing the work. ._.

Edit: Seriously, what kind of teacher is sick enough to set homework during the summer holiday?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 24, 2013)

Himari said:


> I bet the time I spend procrastinating is probably longer than the time I spend actually doing the work. ._.
> 
> Edit: Seriously, what kind of teacher is sick enough to set homework during the summer holiday?



I bet your teacher was procrastinating.


----------



## chillv (Aug 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What the hellz



Red pikmin
Blue pikmin
Yellow pikmin
Winged pikmin
Rock pikmin
Purple pikmin
White pikmin

Get it?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 25, 2013)

Now I do because I didn't know what you were sayin'


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

I bet I should probably be doing my work for school right now.
Heeheeehee!
I can just freak out in a few days. 

Nah, just kidding, I'm cracking down tomorrow.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 28, 2013)

Going toe-to-toe first thing in the morning, man you guys are relentless.


----------



## HULK G (Aug 29, 2013)

Rain, Rain, go away.. bahh it looks like it's going to rain all day in Seattle. F%&%!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like it might rain here.


----------



## HULK G (Aug 29, 2013)

Thunderstorms looming... this day sucks!


----------



## HULK G (Aug 29, 2013)

I wish I could go to PAX prime.. *sigh*


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2013)

nothin wrong with a little thunder


----------



## HULK G (Sep 1, 2013)

Hulk G will be at PAX tomorrow!!


- - - Post Merge - - -

and probably Monday too


----------



## oath2order (Sep 1, 2013)

Let's play a game!

Name ten things that aren't Jackie Chan. I'll start!


Pizza
Cars
Computers
Jackie Chan

****.


----------



## chillv (Sep 1, 2013)

1. Stars
2. Leaves
3. Grass
4. Pikmin
5. Paint
6. Paper
7. Rocks
8. Scissors
9. Dr. Ryuta Kawashima
10. Dinosaurs


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Let's play a game!
> 
> Name ten things that aren't Jackie Chan. I'll start!
> 
> ...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 2, 2013)

Thunder said:


>



I LOVE THAT GIF

THUNDER YES.

  :\ :| :/  D:


----------



## HULK G (Sep 2, 2013)

My legs feels like I've been in a futbol (soccer for usa) match. pedometer from my 3ds says I've walked 16,631 steps during PAX Prime..lol. That's nothing I'll beat that twice!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

here's me carrying the Rathalos sword from Monster Hunter series.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 3, 2013)

I know I have the gold mailbox and all, but I still can't help but continue to delete old messages to save space XD


----------



## HULK G (Sep 3, 2013)

My new shirt. Fallout's Cannibalism shirt!! 

I cant wait to showoff this bad boy.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 4, 2013)

Yo that is awesome!


----------



## HULK G (Sep 6, 2013)

blistering rain. gray skies, leafs falling. people are looking sad. yep it's official. Summer is over here in Seattle. *sigh*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 6, 2013)

It's rained like almost everyday in Florida since June. I'm pretty sure it's the Apocalypse.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 6, 2013)

o-o Everyday? I can only imagine the humidity...

Also, summer is over! Yay! I'll take fall any day over summer.
^ Bet you don't here that very often.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 7, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE

the singer is kind of cute but he's bat**** crazy


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 7, 2013)

HULK G said:


> My new shirt. Fallout's Cannibalism shirt!! View attachment 12016
> 
> I cant wait to showoff this bad boy.



that's so awesome. ;_;

and sighs yeah, it's been kind of raining on and off today. not that I mind though since I prefer autumn to summer.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 7, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> o-o Everyday? I can only imagine the humidity...
> 
> Also, summer is over! Yay! I'll take fall any day over summer.
> ^ Bet you don't here that very often.



Yah. Well July was kinda dry but it picked up again in August. It's raining right now. And I love Autumn. It would be better if it actually looked and felt like Autumn in Florida.


----------



## HULK G (Sep 7, 2013)

Himari said:


> that's so awesome. ;_;
> 
> and sighs yeah, it's been kind of raining on and off today. not that I mind though since I prefer autumn to summer.



I don't mind either, as long it's Sunny and hot. I'm happy .


----------



## oath2order (Sep 8, 2013)

So on RuneScape they're this challenge and the minigame is lagging


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so bored and I have nothing to do and I'm waiting till midnight so I can go to bed and I keep going back and forth from TBT and FB, where nothing interesting is happening on either site. And I keep stalking my crushes fb page and I have to pee and I'm over animal crossing so there's nothing fun for me to do. I need a life, friends, and hobbies.


----------



## Jake (Sep 12, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm so bored and I have nothing to do and I'm waiting till midnight so I can go to bed and I keep going back and forth from TBT and FB, where nothing interesting is happening on either site. And I keep stalking my crushes fb page and I have to pee and I'm over animal crossing so there's nothing fun for me to do. I need a life, friends, and hobbies.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 12, 2013)

Jake. said:


>



I know :'c


----------



## Thunder (Sep 12, 2013)

Jake. said:


>


----------



## oath2order (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes I want to slap Jake sometimes too.

How to reach 100 posts in a day again...


----------



## Elijo (Sep 14, 2013)

(Using McDonalds internet at the moment.)
Just saw my PE teacher drinking coffee... I guess she couldn't resist having McDonalds either. B)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

Kuma said:


> (Using McDonalds internet at the moment.)
> Just saw my PE teacher drinking coffee... I guess she couldn't resist having McDonalds either. B)



How deliciously random. I might be tempted with black coffee as well, ignoring the fact it's almost ten here... 

Hey wait? Aren't P.E coaches _supposed_ to be healthy? Yeah, mine aren't...


----------



## Elijo (Sep 14, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> How deliciously random. I might be tempted with black coffee as well, ignoring the fact it's almost ten here...
> 
> Hey wait? Aren't P.E coaches _supposed_ to be healthy? Yeah, mine aren't...



That was what my brother was like. She is so going to get busted by me now! >

I'm back from McDonalds btw.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

Kuma said:


> That was what my brother was like. She is so going to get busted by me now! >
> 
> I'm back from McDonalds btw.



Lol, like what time is there? I would look like a freak walking into McDonalds @ 10:30 in sweatpants...


----------



## Elijo (Sep 14, 2013)

It's nearly 1pm. (I'm wearing my Luigi hat at the moment.)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

Kuma said:


> It's nearly 1pm. (I'm wearing my Luigi hat at the moment.)



Wut... You own a Luigi hat? XD Lol


----------



## Elijo (Sep 14, 2013)

I have Luigi's moustache too. (Happy Year of Luigi!)


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

Kuma said:


> I have Luigi's moustache too. (Happy Year of Luigi!)



(Lol sounds like you killed Luigi and mugged his items...)So... I have no  good food, and I'm hungry, and it's 10:30 pm, and it forced me to be creative, and now I'm eating a macaroni taco, how you doin'?


----------



## Elijo (Sep 14, 2013)

(Maybe I did... XD)
I'm doing good, relaxing. Should be getting myself ready for the school camp that occurs on Tuesday but I am just too lazy.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, that's scary. You haven't started school yet? I can't relive the first day, no not again... Game over man, game over! I stared in August, but I realize in Australia it's different...

And anyway, this stuff is gross >n< (I'd *kill* for a burger right now...)


----------



## Elijo (Sep 14, 2013)

It's the ninth week of school at the moment. It's Sunday so yeah. I get a two week break after the tenth week ends.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

I want a burger now.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 17, 2013)

me too.

guess i'll just have to settle for cake.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 18, 2013)

I want cake now >.> dammit


----------



## Smoke (Sep 18, 2013)

And then God said "Let there be cake!"
Unfortunately, GLaDOS disagreed with the existence of the cake, proving it was naught more than a lie.
Nothing more than a distant dream. And I weep for the non-existent cake.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 19, 2013)

It's 11:36*pm* here, I have a French exam tomorrow, didn't study anything yet.

Studied chemistry and English though!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2013)

I got the lighthouse PWP


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I got the lighthouse PWP



I was so excited when I got mine, I thought I'd never get it!
And stupid Harry finally moved out of the spot that was perfect for my lighthouse so I'm happy


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh yah totes got a hot guys numba (; and he told my friend that he thinks I'm a cutie.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2013)

I have to move my persimmons, but I'm so glad to get the thing


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 20, 2013)

Has anyone else had severe procrastination issues lately? ._.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 20, 2013)

Does anyone not have severe procrastination issues?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Sep 20, 2013)

The question for me is: when don't I have severe procrastination issues?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 20, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> The question for me is: when don't I have severe procrastination issues?



 I dunno! But I used to have constipation. :/


----------



## Jake (Sep 20, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I dunno! But I used to have constipation. :/



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


 
   No, it's true! I couldn't go to the bathroom unless I just felt like it lol


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello everyone!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> No, it's true! I couldn't go to the bathroom unless I just felt like it lol



why are you sharing this here ._.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Totally... 

O.O


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> why are you sharing this here ._.



I was wondering the same thing... But it made me laugh.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Quite disturbing...


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2013)

Unnecessary info


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Totally....

Anyways. New Topic...


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

New Topic...but I wanna make fun of his bowel movements.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

My goodness Chromie!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobber said:


> My goodness Chromie!



Ok fine! You win. Only two episodes of Breaking Bad left. When it's over who's shoulder will I cry on?


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm going to be crying on one! So you can have the other :3! 
Ha!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobber said:


> I'm going to be crying on one! So you can have the other :3!
> Ha!



Oh you watch Breaking Bad too? =0

Dude the previous episode...the baby deserves an emmy. *tearing up*


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

My God get out of my head! 

Totally...


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobber said:


> My God get out of my head!
> 
> Totally...



Mama?


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

***Tears Flow out****


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobber said:


> ***Tears Flow out****



What's funny is that it was not planned! The baby just knew the scene needed a little "mama".


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 21, 2013)

Cobber said:


> Interesting!



Mildly interesting =p

I'm just counting the hours until tomorrow so I can watch it. Becky, you'll let me cry on your should when it's over right? I've been watching it since day one!


Soon he'll go into witness protection and end up in Malcom in the Middle.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Ok fine! You win. Only two episodes of Breaking Bad left. When it's over who's shoulder will I cry on?



**** NO STOP DON'T.

GAH. THAT SHOW.

<3

</3


----------



## Thunder (Sep 22, 2013)

I woke up earlier than intended today but I couldn't even cry myself back to sleep.

so I just cried.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

Awww...


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 22, 2013)

Whenever I do all my homework on Saturday to be able to just relax all day Sunday...I get sick on Sunday. -_-


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh man. I'm sorry to hear that!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

I woke up at 4 pm today! Slept in way too much. Now my sleep cycle is all messed up.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 22, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I woke up earlier than intended today but I couldn't even cry myself back to sleep.
> 
> so I just cried.



My life. 

When I visit my family at home, I'm not allowed to sleep in because my puppy always wakes me up by jumping on me. She's a big puppy for 10 months old. I can't stay mad at her cause she's just so cute.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 23, 2013)

Chromie said:


> I woke up at 4 pm today! Slept in way too much. Now my sleep cycle is all messed up.



When are we going to start watching Pokemon Season 1 if you're going to sleep until 4pm, ha!


----------



## Chromie (Sep 23, 2013)

Cobber said:


> When are we going to start watching Pokemon Season 1 if you're going to sleep until 4pm, ha!



Right now! Well later today. You need to like harass me on Skype 

On the bright side since my cycle is being dumb that means we can burn through the entire series right?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 24, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> My life.
> 
> When I visit my family at home, I'm not allowed to sleep in because my puppy always wakes me up by jumping on me. She's a big puppy for 10 months old. I can't stay mad at her cause she's just so cute.



Well, if you're forced to wake up early, being jumped on by a puppy would be the best way to go about it.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2013)

Puppies! What kind of puppy?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 24, 2013)

I broke a shelf this morning. All I did was grab a key and the whole thing came crashing down.

Now my whole family is mad at me for everything I have ever done in my life.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Puppies! What kind of puppy?



We know she's part red heeler, but she may also be part german shepherd. She's a rescue :3



Spoiler:  Maci






When she was a younger puppy :')


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 24, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I broke a shelf this morning. All I did was grab a key and the whole thing came crashing down.
> 
> Now my whole family is mad at me for everything I have ever done in my life.



Aww no. ;; I know how you feel. It's like how you do one innocent thing and then an accident happens and then you get the blame for it and you feel like they're making it seem as if the world was going to end. Don't worry. Everyone has those days so... Yeah. One day your other family members will have days like that and you can just laugh and enjoy watching everyone else shouting at them instead...



ShinyYoshi said:


> We know she's part red heeler, but she may also be part german shepherd. She's a rescue :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww, such a cute puppy! ;w;


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I broke a shelf this morning. All I did was grab a key and the whole thing came crashing down.
> 
> Now my whole family is mad at me for everything I have ever done in my life.




The shelf is at fault here.  It was in love with the key and overreacted (XD).


----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm pipe dreaming over getting an Alienware M18x gaming laptop... @_@


----------



## Chromie (Sep 25, 2013)

Psydye said:


> I'm pipe dreaming over getting an Alienware M18x gaming laptop... @_@



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! I need to see some sweet pices of it man or you running a game like Wticher 2 on that rig.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2013)

Psydye said:


> I'm pipe dreaming over getting an Alienware M18x gaming laptop... @_@



<3 I want


----------



## Thunder (Sep 26, 2013)

Himari said:


> Aww no. ;; I know how you feel. It's like how you do one innocent thing and then an accident happens and then you get the blame for it and you feel like they're making it seem as if the world was going to end. Don't worry. Everyone has those days so... Yeah. One day your other family members will have days like that and you can just laugh and enjoy watching everyone else shouting at them instead...



I can also empathize

(although it feels like it happens very frequently to me.)


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 26, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> The shelf is at fault here.  It was in love with the key and overreacted (XD).



Aaah, now that sounds like a more plausible excuse...



Thunder said:


> I can also empathize
> 
> (although it feels like it happens very frequently to me.)



Yup, same here. ;; You aren't the only one, so don't worry. It's PROBABLY because I'm the oldest sibling you know...


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2013)

Himari said:


> Yup, same here. ;; You aren't the only one, so don't worry. It's PROBABLY because I'm the oldest sibling you know...



I'm a middle child but I think it's mostly because I'm a huge klutz, eheh.


----------



## Mao (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't know whats going on but no one needs to know 

And I'm hicupping and can't stop jdfkljdskf


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2013)

hold your breath!


----------



## Mao (Sep 28, 2013)

I STOPPED


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2013)

breathing? D:


----------



## Princess (Sep 28, 2013)

QUICK PERFORM CPR


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2013)

i only know the heimlich, but i don't think that'll help


----------



## Mao (Sep 28, 2013)

LOL *revives* I'm fine  my excuse for leaving: er *slowly backs off and runs*


----------



## Thunder (Sep 29, 2013)

Foggy out today, looks kinda silent hill-ish


----------



## Mao (Sep 29, 2013)

*silently lurks* I'm not done here >:3


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2013)

The final episode of Breaking Bad is in 28 minutes.

I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 29, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Foggy out today, looks kinda silent hill-ish



Never going outside again.


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 29, 2013)

oath2order said:


> The final episode of Breaking Bad is in 28 minutes.
> 
> I'm a nervous wreck.



Gaaah, I seriously need to start the final season. I just finished catching up on game of thrones >.>


----------



## oath2order (Sep 29, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Gaaah, I seriously need to start the final season. I just finished catching up on game of thrones >.>



IT JUST ENDED.

I PROMISE I WON'T SPOIL ANYTHING.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Gaaah, I seriously need to start the final season. I just finished catching up on game of thrones >.>



IT JUST ENDED.

I PROMISE I WON'T SPOIL ANYTHING.


----------



## chillv (Sep 30, 2013)

@Hiro, that signature

Anyway, 

Amida ga afureta
Amida go afurera
Comen


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 30, 2013)

oath2order said:


> IT JUST ENDED.
> 
> I PROMISE I WON'T SPOIL ANYTHING.
> 
> ...



LOL, I AM GOING TO START WATCHING IT TOMORROW. AHHHHHH~


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, I AM GOING TO START WATCHING IT TOMORROW. AHHHHHH~



My current feelings:

TEARS STREAM.
DOWN YOUR FACE.


----------



## chillv (Sep 30, 2013)

CAPS LOCK ON caps lock off


----------



## Chromie (Sep 30, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Gaaah, I seriously need to start the final season. I just finished catching up on game of thrones >.>



OMG You haven't started? It's just one gut punch after another! 

Who else is buying the complete series collection?!


Gotta say this ending was much more satisfying than The Soprano's ending.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

I'M GONNA SPOIL BREAKING BAD

They all fly away on a spaceship and decide to live on Mars because it's red. 

I've never seen an episode of Breaking Bad.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'M GONNA SPOIL BREAKING BAD
> 
> They all fly away on a spaceship and decide to live on Mars because it's red.
> 
> I've never seen an episode of Breaking Bad.



You're a butt.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 1, 2013)

Chromie said:


> OMG You haven't started? It's just one gut punch after another!
> 
> Who else is buying the complete series collection?!
> 
> ...


I haven't started the final season! I seriously hate waiting for episodes to come out.... so I basically bum out and watch all the episodes in a day when they're all released (if I have time) LOL.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> You're a butt.



Thank yew :3


----------



## chillv (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?100862-Arrow-posts

Check out my new forum game

FORUM GAME ADVERTISING!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 3, 2013)

MA LITTLE PONEH

I like chocolate fudge brownies. Best snack ever.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

My foot hurts so bad for no reason. I foresee a foot amputation in my future.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 3, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> My foot hurts so bad for no reason. I foresee a foot amputation in my future.



maybe you've got trench foot... 
o.o


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> maybe you've got trench foot...
> o.o



No. It's not that. Unless my bedroom fills up with water when I'm sleeping.

But seriously, there's a spot where if I apply pressure it hurts. It's making walking ridiculous.


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

What happen to (Quick before the mods come) game?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> What happen to (Quick before the mods come) game?



They hate us.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> They hate us.



It died.


----------



## Zura (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh I see the mods shut it down so we couldn't get to 500! Well played


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> They hate us.



Nahhh... well, maybe a little.


----------



## Zura (Oct 5, 2013)

Wait what?! Why do you hate us?!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not serious, lol.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

He was joking


----------



## Zura (Oct 5, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I'm not serious, lol.



Haha I knew that! I was joking to


----------



## oath2order (Oct 5, 2013)

I just found out my old elementary school and middle school closed down. That's kind of depressing...


----------



## Chromie (Oct 5, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I just found out my old elementary school and middle school closed down. That's kind of depressing...



Where you from? I've been seeing that a lot where I'm at.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 5, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Where you from? I've been seeing that a lot where I'm at.



I'm in Maryland now, but it was in Southgate, Michigan, a suburb outside of Detroit.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 5, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm in Maryland now, but it was in Southgate, Michigan, a suburb outside of Detroit.



I had to drive through Maryland recently. Didn't get to see too much though, since I had to drive through it just to get back into another part of my state. lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Lots of public schools are running out of funding where I live.  It's depressing.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lots of public schools are running out of funding where I live.  It's depressing.



Where you at?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Where you at?



North Texas


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2013)

Can't stop listening to EBM/Futurepop music.... @o@

...

..VNV Nation in particular


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> North Texas



South Texas represent!!! 
Hahaha justkidding, it's no biggie


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 6, 2013)

Like half of my neighborhood's power went out a while ago. It came back on for us, but there are still some houses without power. Only about half of the neighborhood has power now. I look down the street and it's all dark and scary.

2spoopy.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 7, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lots of public schools are running out of funding where I live.  It's depressing.



schools here are sooo crap 
my first elm school got shut down 
my 2nd one was crap. ugly. gross. classes are small. its a small town, but still come on. my teachers always ran out of paper and ink and crap like that. one playground was destroyed so we could have a little bit more parking. theres another playground we were never allowed to use. the field was muddy and the grass was dead. there were coyotes that came down sometimes during the school day.


my middle school is okay i guess. bigger than the other middle school in my district but lots of budget cuts. i think most middle schools get 2 electives?? we only get one which sucks since im staying w/ band and i really wanted to do this science class


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

tsundere said:


> schools here are sooo crap
> my first elm school got shut down
> my 2nd one was crap. ugly. gross. classes are small. its a small town, but still come on. my teachers always ran out of paper and ink and crap like that. one playground was destroyed so we could have a little bit more parking. theres another playground we were never allowed to use. the field was muddy and the grass was dead. there were coyotes that came down sometimes during the school day.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a horror movie


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 8, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Sounds like a horror movie



I'd actually LIKE a school like that! Coyotes! That would add a little excitement to my day!  Well at least all of my teachers are fun and good at teaching. Especially my science and english teacher, those two are the best.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I'd actually LIKE a school like that! Coyotes! That would add a little excitement to my day!  Well at least all of my teachers are fun and good at teaching. Especially my science and english teacher, those two are the best.



You want to get killed by coyotes?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> You want to get killed by coyotes?



Living in a place where coyotes are common, you typically don't have to worry about a couple of them on their own. They come out at night and run away from anything bigger than them. Unless they're in a big pack, that is really the only time you for sure need to worry about them.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Living in a place where coyotes are common, you typically don't have to worry about a couple of them on their own. They come out at night and run away from anything bigger than them. Unless they're in a big pack, that is really the only time you for sure need to worry about them.



I already knew this; was just joking :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 9, 2013)

When I was young, I thought quicksand was going to be a huge problem when I got older...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> When I was young, I thought quicksand was going to be a huge problem when I got older...



Implying it isn't?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2013)

I wouldn't want to be caught in quicksand....nasty way to go....at least i think it would be..


----------



## radical6 (Oct 9, 2013)

i have to walk home a mile everyday and the news said it would be raining everyday but it never did so i didnt bring my rain jacket for just one time and it turns out to be like a thunderstorm and when i get home it looks like i just went swimming

thanks mother nature


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 9, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Implying it isn't?



Definitely.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 10, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Implying it isn't?



Sure isn't a problem in Maryland


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2013)

..I want to try this stuff sooooo badly!! @_@


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 10, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i have to walk home a mile everyday and the news said it would be raining everyday but it never did so i didnt bring my rain jacket for just one time and it turns out to be like a thunderstorm and when i get home it looks like i just went swimming
> 
> thanks mother nature



uwu I know what you mean, stuff like that has happened to me before. It's just bad luck, really... Life just sometimes likes doing that to people at times so it can get a good laugh out of it. Like, I remember on my first English lesson of year 8, which must have been about 3 years ago, I think, I had a new teacher. Well, English is probably one of the only subjects I am good at, but for gods sake, I swear she HATED me on that first day and thought I'd be a troublemaker... But really, I am just a very shy person who likes to be tucked away in the corner minding my own business. Well, every time everyone else was talking, I'd talk to my friend too about something, AND THEN SHE WOULD TELL ME OFF FOR IT, even though everyone else was clearly doing it too. And then when she picked on me to say something, everyone else had already said what I wanted to say, so she told me off for that too, and it just was basically like that the whole lesson. Really, don't let it bring you down, everybody has days like that too. ;; But being stuck in a thunderstorm must be absolutely awful... So cold and rainy and dreary and dull, ugh. :c


----------



## radical6 (Oct 11, 2013)

Himari said:


> uwu I know what you mean, stuff like that has happened to me before. It's just bad luck, really... Life just sometimes likes doing that to people at times so it can get a good laugh out of it. Like, I remember on my first English lesson of year 8, which must have been about 3 years ago, I think, I had a new teacher. Well, English is probably one of the only subjects I am good at, but for gods sake, I swear she HATED me on that first day and thought I'd be a troublemaker... But really, I am just a very shy person who likes to be tucked away in the corner minding my own business. Well, every time everyone else was talking, I'd talk to my friend too about something, AND THEN SHE WOULD TELL ME OFF FOR IT, even though everyone else was clearly doing it too. And then when she picked on me to say something, everyone else had already said what I wanted to say, so she told me off for that too, and it just was basically like that the whole lesson. Really, don't let it bring you down, everybody has days like that too. ;; But being stuck in a thunderstorm must be absolutely awful... So cold and rainy and dreary and dull, ugh. :c


lmao i know i was talking to this dude and he got up out of his seat to talk to me while the guy sitting next to him was asking a question and the guy asking the question got in trouble for talking too much and had to sit in a corner i was like omfg loser

that teacher sounds lame tho wtf i swear they ignore other kids sometimes and pick on one for the heck of it
i was also waiting for cars to stop so i could cross the road and i know they all saw me and it took a few mins until one car actually stopped and then a few mins later i finally crossed tho like wtf u see a young girl standing in the rain stop frickers i know u saw me and i know you couldve slowed down (unless maybe someone was giving birth or hurt then Go go go))


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 11, 2013)

tsundere said:


> lmao i know i was talking to this dude and he got up out of his seat to talk to me while the guy sitting next to him was asking a question and the guy asking the question got in trouble for talking too much and had to sit in a corner i was like omfg loser
> 
> that teacher sounds lame tho wtf i swear they ignore other kids sometimes and pick on one for the heck of it
> i was also waiting for cars to stop so i could cross the road and i know they all saw me and it took a few mins until one car actually stopped and then a few mins later i finally crossed tho like wtf u see a young girl standing in the rain stop frickers i know u saw me and i know you couldve slowed down (unless maybe someone was giving birth or hurt then Go go go))



Aahhh gosh, yeah, see, everyone has those days you know. And you know, most of the time teachers tend to pick on the "good students" too. It might be like one day where they're having just a generally crappy day and just want to do their work, mind their own business and get home, and if they do the slightest thing wrong the teacher will yell at them for it. It's also in like year 8 I forgot my maths book and she gave me a detention for it, yet the boy who sat next to me who forgot his book like every lesson didn't even get told off. ._. Seriously, it's so ridiclous. 

But sobs, that sounds awful. :c I do know though that drivers can be quite impatient though at times, so sometimes they may not be letting you cross the road, but I guess it should just be common courtesy: You're standing out in the cold and rain and they're in their nice, warm car, so they should give you a break! But hah, that's happened to me before too, since I have to cross a busy main road to get to my bus stop, sometimes people just never let me cross the road. That, and often I can see a bus coming down the road, yet even then no one lets me stop! Some people do notice though and let me cross, so god bless those people. <3


----------



## Mao (Oct 14, 2013)

I have just split water all over my desk and all over paper and books for the second time. I feel a need to say this. HELP ME I'M SO DEAD WHAT IF THERE'S IMPORTANT STUFF IN THERE FJSKLFJSKFJ


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I have just split water all over my desk and all over paper and books for the second time. I feel a need to say this. HELP ME I'M SO DEAD WHAT IF THERE'S IMPORTANT STUFF IN THERE FJSKLFJSKFJ



I did this earlier, except it was lemonade, not water, so now everything is sticky :/


----------



## Mao (Oct 15, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I have just split water all over my desk and all over paper and books for the second time. I feel a need to say this. HELP ME I'M SO DEAD WHAT IF THERE'S IMPORTANT STUFF IN THERE FJSKLFJSKFJ



I HAVE _JUST_ SPILLED ANOTHER CUP. KEEP ALL CUPS CONTAINING WATER AWAY FROM ME.


----------



## Diableos (Oct 15, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> I HAVE _JUST_ SPILLED ANOTHER CUP. KEEP ALL CUPS CONTAINING WATER AWAY FROM ME.



Wowzers. I spilled a bottle of coke over my desk the other day. Luckily it didn't actually get on anything besides the desk itself, but it was very close to my 3DS and my keyboard. D:


----------



## Cobber (Oct 15, 2013)

Ohh, I hate when I do that...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

I only seem to spill things when I need to appear mature and not like some idiotic teenager -.-


----------



## Thunder (Oct 15, 2013)

If I disappear from here for a couple weeks it's safe to assume i'm playing Pokemon.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 16, 2013)

Thunder said:


> If I disappear from here for a couple weeks it's safe to assume i'm playing Pokemon.



As with all of us.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 17, 2013)

Which version did you guys get?


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Which version did you guys get?



r u an idiot????????????//


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 17, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Which version did you guys get?



It's like you don't know us at all. <|3 Everyone got x duh, kayla

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?100664-Pokemon-X-or-Pokemon-Y


----------



## Thunder (Oct 18, 2013)

ANYONE ELSE WANNA MAKE THAT JOKE WHILE WE'RE AT IT?


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 18, 2013)

i got Y tho


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 18, 2013)

GOD THUNDER. I TOLD YOU A MILLION TIMES. 

YOU'RE RUINING MY LIFE. UGH.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm from the future, so I got Z.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 18, 2013)

What if they don't do Z? :O :O


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> ANYONE ELSE WANNA MAKE THAT JOKE WHILE WE'RE AT IT?





ShinyYoshi said:


> GOD THUNDER. I TOLD YOU A MILLION TIMES.
> 
> YOU'RE RUINING MY LIFE. UGH.



LMFAO. XO Can always count on you. c: 
iLoveYou ShinyYoshi


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What if they don't do Z? :O :O


I'm from the future so I know they'll do Z. Unless my presence messes up the timeline *shrugs*


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2013)

They might not


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 19, 2013)

I can tell this discussion could easily result in going in circles 

I have to say, the twerk it gurl tag on Tumblr is a mix of entertaining and disturbing.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 19, 2013)

Probably the best way to describe anything on the internet.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2013)

Especially on TBT.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2013)

Because I'm really bored:








..lol.


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 21, 2013)

Has to be one of the tamer pokemon parodies out there lol


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2013)

oh god Pikachu on acid is a classic.


----------



## Diableos (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys, what's going o-



Psydye said:


> Because I'm really bored:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...







But oh gosh, the Assumption Song never gets old, lol.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

lololololol Pokemon parody videos are usually pretty dang funny


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 23, 2013)

Nomming on sugar puffs (cereal) in my night clothes while doing the camper reset trick :d 
Just a normal day for me.


----------



## Mao (Oct 23, 2013)

Welp, my left eye swollen and got a random fold in my eyelid I don't even look normal ;-; I have to permanently raise my eyebrows to look _normal_. seriously. sorry, it said general discussion. this is general. kinda.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2013)

random pic I found on facebook page from a friend lol:


Having lived here(and still am), I can vouch for this, somewhat, at least based on what others say! XD


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 24, 2013)

That's true in Washington too, particularly on the freeway. Left-lane campers are in abundance too, and can't forget the "I'm driving a big truck because I'm compensating for something, so get out of my way" people.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 24, 2013)

There's a video on Nintendo Video about my hometown. owo


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 24, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> That's true in Washington too, particularly on the freeway. Left-lane campers are in abundance too, and can't forget the "I'm driving a big truck because I'm compensating for something, so get out of my way" people.



I have all these problems where I live. People think they own the road and can go 10 under the speed limit in the fast lane. And then no one uses a blinker -.-


----------



## Thunder (Oct 25, 2013)

seasoned nori makes a pretty good midnight snack

that is to say it probably would've been better four hours ago


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2013)

Thunder said:


> seasoned nori makes a pretty good midnight snack
> 
> that is to say it probably would've been better four hours ago



Where do you get that from?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)

Me after eating too much chili:


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone think they can go crazier than this?


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Anyone think they can go crazier than this?


----------



## oath2order (Oct 30, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Anyone think they can go crazier than this?



THAT'S ACTUALLY REALLY FUNNY


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Anyone think they can go crazier than this?


Reference to the old MLP?

Also, because I'm bored:




...relaxing sleep hypnosis.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 1, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


>



^ I did the exact same, heheh.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 1, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Where do you get that from?



Not where I live unfortunately, I helped out one of my Mom's friends so she sent me a nice little package.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2013)

Ohhhh.

Probably not something I can get then. Boo.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2013)

yeah, it's too bad it's kind of hard to find in most places.


----------



## rubyy (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Candy aw yeah


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2013)

ONE OF THE NEW SEASONAL EMPLOYEES PLAYS ANIMAL CROSSING AND HE HAS NEW LEAF OH MY GOD.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> ONE OF THE NEW SEASONAL EMPLOYEES PLAYS ANIMAL CROSSING AND HE HAS NEW LEAF OH MY GOD.




MY GOD DATS AMAZING


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> ONE OF THE NEW SEASONAL EMPLOYEES PLAYS ANIMAL CROSSING AND HE HAS NEW LEAF OH MY GOD.


Lucky you, Wish I had people in real life who played Animal Crossing with me.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> ONE OF THE NEW SEASONAL EMPLOYEES PLAYS ANIMAL CROSSING AND HE HAS NEW LEAF OH MY GOD.



I always bring my 3DS when we have new hires since they're usually around my age and 90% look like they'd have no social life and probably game 24/7. I'm usually right, but they never have New Leaf :c


----------



## radical6 (Nov 2, 2013)

when u see rly cute clothes online but ur mom is like "but u can probably get that at forever 21!" bye.............

also its so awkward to make new friends online sometimes bc there that weird friendship stage like "haha yeah..." and then u either become best friends or never talk again (tht happened to me 3 times bye)


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2013)

you said bye twice where are you going


----------



## radical6 (Nov 2, 2013)

to hell


----------



## oath2order (Nov 3, 2013)

I just wish he was cute >.>


----------



## Laurina (Nov 3, 2013)

Almost backed out of it 22 times, but I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. I think.



Spoiler: Tragus Piercing


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 3, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> Lucky you, Wish I had people in real life who played Animal Crossing with me.



Same here. ;; I have one friend in real life who plays New Leaf but he doesn't play it anymore. :c Which sucks... And another one of my friends said she wanted it but she doesn't have a 3DS, and her mum said "Oh no you're too old for games like that now!" but... We're both 15 years old? I can't say that there is actually even an age limit with games like Animal Crossing, plus it was basically our old favourite game we used to play together and we had so many fun memories playing it and sighs. ;; I wished she did buy a 3DS and got New Leaf because I'd like to play with her again, we used to be best friends and I do really miss her. :c

There need to be more New Leaf players. ;_; We need to spread the love of New Leaf more!



tsundere said:


> when u see rly cute clothes online but ur mom is like "but u can probably get that at forever 21!" bye.............
> 
> also its so awkward to make new friends online sometimes bc there that weird friendship stage like "haha yeah..." and then u either become best friends or never talk again (tht happened to me 3 times bye)



;; Yeah yeah I know what you mean!! I mean... I do often try doing that and see if there's anything similar but there never is, and even when there is, I have no money! :c if only parents could understand heh.

And yes I agree. I have like loads of people on my Skype who I speak to like now and then but... It's never like a proper conversation. I mean, it's not that we dislike each other or anything, it's just too awkward to keep the conversation going. ;; I sometimes wonder how I managed to befriend people in the past since some of my best friends are people I talk to online and ughhh. ;w; It sucks why does socializing and talking to people have to be so difficult. :c


----------



## Thunder (Nov 3, 2013)

You ever have one of those moments where you find out about a friend you haven't talked to in years and it makes you feel like you've just been screwing around in the time since you last talked to them?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 3, 2013)

Thunder said:


> You ever have one of those moments where you find out about a friend you haven't talked to in years and it makes you feel like you've just been screwing around in the time since you last talked to them?



My old neighbor I'm friends with on Facebook recently posted that she started her dream job of working for NASCAR. I'm not a huge fan of NASCAR, but it is a good job. 

I'm just sitting in my college dorm like "What can I watch next of Netflix?"


----------



## radical6 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thunder said:


> You ever have one of those moments where you find out about a friend you haven't talked to in years and it makes you feel like you've just been screwing around in the time since you last talked to them?



 i swear to God this just happened to me like one of my old friends from a chat i used to go on started hitting me up on a site i use and then we started talking to each other on skype again and hes been thru so much and hes like old as heck and im still a baby that hasnt done anything in my life and hes already doing this and that and im like wow how much time passed????? what??? are you serious all this happened ??


----------



## Laurina (Nov 3, 2013)

Thunder said:


> You ever have one of those moments where you find out about a friend you haven't talked to in years and it makes you feel like you've just been screwing around in the time since you last talked to them?



I don't think I talk to anyone from high school anymore except for a few lunch dates and grabbing drinks now and then with people that used to be my best friends. A lot of other people I used to be friends with I mainly catch up with through Facebook, but I'm not on very often. So when I go on I always see new people getting engaged, married, divorced, having babies. Quite a bit of them are in their senior year of college, getting internships, having great jobs and I'm sitting here with a 'comfortable' job saying... I think I'll try to go back to community college next semester and try to not get on academic probation or suspension. That'd be cool. Luckily I have best friends that are a few years older than me that aren't doing much with their lives either as harsh as it sounds I mean it in a loving way.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm bored lol.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2013)

Cute pic of Isabelle:http://twiligravity.deviantart.com/art/FanArt-Isabelle-the-puppy-assistant-378452797


----------



## oath2order (Nov 4, 2013)

Too humanized meh


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Nov 5, 2013)

Thunder said:


> You ever have one of those moments where you find out about a friend you haven't talked to in years and it makes you feel like you've just been screwing around in the time since you last talked to them?


Yup :/ It's one of the reasons I quit Facebook

Actually, it's not uncommon for me to feel like I've done jack all in my 27 years. I feel like I should have a career by now rather than be finishing my Bachelor's. I just have to shove those feelings away and focus on the present.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm perfectly fine with what I've done in my 20 years


----------



## Thunder (Nov 8, 2013)

iiiiiii can't feel my toes.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 8, 2013)

im hungry.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 8, 2013)

well now i'm hungry, too


----------



## Amyy (Nov 8, 2013)

Thunder said:


> well now i'm hungry, too



ermahgerddd get me food pleasee <3


----------



## Thunder (Nov 8, 2013)

i can get me some food, but i'm afraid you're on your own.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 8, 2013)

but...but 

</3


----------



## Thunder (Nov 8, 2013)

I could try throwing some food at the computer monitor, but I think the only thing that'd accomplish is wasting food and making my monitor messy.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 8, 2013)

im scared to go out and get food. its dark D:


----------



## Thunder (Nov 8, 2013)

dark ain't so scary when ya get to know him.

although he is a little weird.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 8, 2013)

You're a little weird.


----------



## Mao (Nov 8, 2013)

Do you believe in God? Oh my god (sorry, no pun intended but seriously I am so dead right now) HELP ME DO MY RE HOMEWORK PLEASE I'LL LOVE YOU FOREVER AND GIVE YOU A THOUSAND MONOPOLY POUNDS. HELP PLEASE  JUST ANSWER DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD AND WHY PLEASE OMG


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Do you believe in God? Oh my god (sorry, no pun intended but seriously I am so dead right now) HELP ME DO MY RE HOMEWORK PLEASE I'LL LOVE YOU FOREVER AND GIVE YOU A THOUSAND MONOPOLY POUNDS. HELP PLEASE  JUST ANSWER DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD AND WHY PLEASE OMG



No???


----------



## Mao (Nov 8, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Do you believe in God? Oh my god (sorry, no pun intended but seriously I am so dead right now) HELP ME DO MY RE HOMEWORK PLEASE I'LL LOVE YOU FOREVER AND GIVE YOU A THOUSAND MONOPOLY POUNDS. HELP PLEASE  JUST ANSWER DO YOU BELIEVE IN GOD *AND WHY* PLEASE OMG



Lol I probably sounded insane. (what homework does to you)


----------



## Nyanako (Nov 9, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Lol I probably sounded insane. (what homework does to you)



I feel ya; homework's the worst, man.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

I know, right?


----------



## radical6 (Nov 9, 2013)

i have a lung infection and my chest hurts to breathe sometimes and i want to die


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i have a lung infection and my chest hurts to breathe sometimes and i want to die



I had a lung infection a couple years ago and it sucks.  I hope you get better.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I had a lung infection a couple years ago and it sucks.  I hope you get better.



I had an ear infection.
1. The medicine is horrible
2. so much tests
3. Pain everyday
It sucks to have an infection, usually the medicine is just crazy.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I had an ear infection.
> 1. The medicine is horrible
> 2. so much tests
> 3. Pain everyday
> It sucks to have an infection, usually the medicine is just crazy.




I've never had an ear infection, but I've heard they're really painful.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 9, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I've never had an ear infection, but I've heard they're really painful.



Ehh, it's not too painful, but it actually made me tear up since it was that painful. (OK, maybe it does hurt XD)

I remember pressing a remote whenever I heard a sound during an ear test. All of them were alien scifi noises lol. I also had to repeat simple words like pancakes and waffles. I remember watching Pokemon Anime, I was right next to the TV and I needed the volume much louder.


----------



## petrichr (Nov 9, 2013)

Ear infections make it feel like your eardrums are going to BURST.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 9, 2013)

Thunder said:


> well now i'm hungry, too



I don't think I'm hungry anymore.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 9, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I don't think I'm hungry anymore.



i made cake c:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 9, 2013)

*eats your cake*


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

*plans to kill Twilight Sparkle for eating the cake I was gonna steal*


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 9, 2013)

* twilight cant die thanks to celestia protecting her* HAHAH


----------



## Amyy (Nov 9, 2013)

*hidescake*


----------



## Thunder (Nov 9, 2013)

wat


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

http://static.fjcdn.com/gifs/Cake_4b1827_868845.gif
The world needs more cakedog(s)s and presentcats...


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 9, 2013)

How about PuppyCats?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> How about PuppyCats?


Yes!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

Fear and Loathing in the Mushroom Kingdom lol.


----------



## Mao (Nov 9, 2013)

this is just cute ok


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> this is just cute ok



That cat must have been hungry


----------



## radical6 (Nov 9, 2013)

EGGNOG AND ROOTBEER TOGETHER IS SUPER GOOD TRY IT


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

tsundere said:


> EGGNOG AND ROOTBEER TOGETHER IS SUPER GOOD TRY IT


Noted! Though...I'm probably gonna have rum w/ it too LOL!


----------



## violetneko (Nov 9, 2013)

Gah, I want eggnog too......


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2013)

My boyfriend is obsessed with getting me to try eggnog.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> My boyfriend is obsessed with getting me to try eggnog.


...go for the plunge!

Also:

....c'mon you know it's true!!! XD


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2013)

I dun wan it though >.>


----------



## radical6 (Nov 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> My boyfriend is obsessed with getting me to try eggnog.


TRY IT UR MISSING OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2013)

oh my god tsundere i think we actually agree on something


----------



## oath2order (Nov 10, 2013)

Either way, it's not like my store sells it. And I don't know where to get the stuff.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2013)

your quest for eggnog begins here


----------



## Amyy (Nov 10, 2013)

fact: never had eggnog. idk man


----------



## Horus (Nov 10, 2013)

Cakefarts


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 10, 2013)

That's a lame quest for a lame drink.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 10, 2013)

Tom said:


> That's a lame quest for a lame drink.





sorrynotsorry said:


> fact: never had eggnog. idk man


you both are losers . Losers,



oath2order said:


> Either way, it's not like my store sells it. And I don't know where to get the stuff.


albertsons .. idk target



Thunder said:


> oh my god tsundere i think we actually agree on something


for once you have a good opinion


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2013)

tsundere said:


> for once you have a good opinion



you've got it the other way around, tiny.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thunder said:


> you've got it the other way around, tiny.


 shut up ur like 80 which means tht ur shorter than me bc when u grow old u become 4 ft tall so ur old, dying and bald

and my opinions are always right. always.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 11, 2013)

tsundere said:


> and my opinions are always right. always.


_always._


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2013)

I want some friggin' eggnog now, lol, and RUM!!!


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 11, 2013)

Psydye said:


> I want some friggin' eggnog now, lol, and RUM!!!


spice rum?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> spice rum?


...hell yes! Bacardi? Pfft! I roll w/ the Captain...


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 11, 2013)

Psydye said:


> ...hell yes! Bacardi? Pfft! I roll w/ the Captain...


awwwh yeaaah!


----------



## Laurina (Nov 11, 2013)

Psydye said:


> I want some friggin' eggnog now, lol, and RUM!!!



I tried eggnog for the first time last year and hated it :c
I did buy some Jager spice the other day and the lady swore it was the best thing ever with eggnog so I may need to give it a second  chance.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 11, 2013)

sorry not sorry? c:


----------



## Mao (Nov 11, 2013)

What does it feel like having an ear infection? Because my ear hurts and I'm getting paranoid


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 11, 2013)

my friend fainted next to me and i didn't catch him and he fell onto the bench and then face first onto the floor
i am great

TO BE FAIR HE ONLY KNEW 5 SECS BEFORE HE FAINTED. Also he's um, "more vertically challenged" than me and so he wasn't in my general viewpoint as we were all standing up.. :l


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> "more vertically challenged"



you could just call us short instead of making us sound like we're disabled >:/


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2013)

So apparently I have pneumonia... ;-;


----------



## radical6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Psydye said:


> So apparently I have pneumonia... ;-;



aww im sorry!!

these shirts r so cute BUY METHEM
too bad my mom would kill me before i could even wear them lame


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Thunder said:


> you could just call us short instead of making us sound like we're disabled >:/




but but short sounds offensive
and so does my way but
...U TELL ME MR MOD

 poor psydye, hope you recover soon. (unless you can't i'm sorry i've really forgotten, my dad had it once though)

i'm sad today and i'm not really sure why i just feel kind of like dead weight and that often i'm kind of "just there" w/e
i hope u all had a good day


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2013)

Still feeling crappy but better than last night...hopefully I'll feel better, fully recovered by friday!


----------



## radical6 (Nov 12, 2013)

THE ONE DAY I NEED TO WEAR BLACK FLATS FOR A CONCERT IS THE DAY WHERE MY DOG DECIDES TO HATE ME AND EAT THEM AND RUIN THEM AND ITS ONLY A HOUR BEFORE THE CONCERT IM DEAD BYE!!!!!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2013)

tsundere said:


> THE ONE DAY I NEED TO WEAR BLACK FLATS FOR A CONCERT IS THE DAY WHERE MY DOG DECIDES TO HATE ME AND EAT THEM AND RUIN THEM AND ITS ONLY A HOUR BEFORE THE CONCERT IM DEAD BYE!!!!!!!



The dog is evil.  It knew everything.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2013)

tsundere said:


> THE ONE DAY I NEED TO WEAR BLACK FLATS FOR A CONCERT IS THE DAY WHERE MY DOG DECIDES TO HATE ME AND EAT THEM AND RUIN THEM AND ITS ONLY A HOUR BEFORE THE CONCERT IM DEAD BYE!!!!!!!



hahahahah dog

hahahahaha


----------



## radical6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thunder said:


> hahahahah dog
> 
> hahahahaha


SUT UP ILL GET HIM TO CLAW UR FACE OFF NEXT


----------



## oath2order (Nov 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> SUT UP ILL GET HIM TO CLAW UR FACE OFF NEXT



doggies <3


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 13, 2013)

im doing a fundraiser and i legit lost the envelope with all the money in it and im panicking


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> im doing a fundraiser and i legit lost the envelope with all the money in it and im panicking



RE TRACE UR STEPS!!!!!!!!!1! look in places u go often and dont. i always find mys tuff like 3 weeks later ok


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> aww im sorry!!
> 
> these shirts r so cute BUY METHEM
> too bad my mom would kill me before i could even wear them lame



cries i love u so much for this!!!! i really love the gun girl one the most but yellow just isnt my colour weeps so i bought the tv girl which is just as cute!! ; w ;


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

haisu said:


> cries i love u so much for this!!!! i really love the gun girl one the most but yellow just isnt my colour weeps so i bought the tv girl which is just as cute!! ; w ;



OMG LUCKY!!! I want them so bad maybe ill beg my mom

yeah i agree like the gun girl looks so much more better bUT YELLOW DOES NOT LOOK GOOD ON ME but tv girl would look better


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> OMG LUCKY!!! I want them so bad maybe ill beg my mom
> 
> yeah i agree like the gun girl looks so much more better bUT YELLOW DOES NOT LOOK GOOD ON ME but tv girl would look better



YES LMAO this is exactly me omfg 99% of my clothes are dark colours or just black, in my head i know for a fact im gonna look so bad with yellow cos of my skin colour cries petition for gun girl design on dark coloured sweatshirt is in need


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

i want it


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

haisu said:


> YES LMAO this is exactly me omfg 99% of my clothes are dark colours or just black, in my head i know for a fact im gonna look so bad with yellow cos of my skin colour cries petition for gun girl design on dark coloured sweatshirt is in need


i knoW IF IT WAS LIKE IN BLACK I WOULD S BOOO BUY IT everythign i wear is black



Thunder said:


> i want it


thats ugly and u have a bad taste in FASHIONJ


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

comes in black, at least.


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

whispers i think the snivy shirt looks really nice in black


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

someone with good taste!

if i got one though i might get it in green

i probably have enough green shirts, but eh who cares


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

whispers quieter i wouldnt buy it though

you should get it in pink, mix it up a little!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

well, can't say i have a whole lot of pink clothing

mostly for a reason, lol


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

omg guys im so tempted to buy this for my guinea pigs lmao


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

My mom bought one of those for our dog, but she doesn't like it, lol.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

haisu said:


> YES LMAO this is exactly me omfg 99% of my clothes are dark colours or just black, in my head i know for a fact im gonna look so bad with yellow cos of my skin colour cries petition for gun girl design on dark coloured sweatshirt is in need





Thunder said:


> well, can't say i have a whole lot of pink clothing
> 
> mostly for a reason, lol



pink is the best. wear it. pink should be the only thing u should wear. do it


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 13, 2013)

Back in my punk days, all I would wear is black. I'm more fashion-conscious now. 

Sometimes I wear an old band shirt though if I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> pink is the best. wear it. pink should be the only thing u should wear. do it



Pink on Wednesdays gurl

I find myself wearing blue or grey most of the time, despite not remembering buying it, lol.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> pink is the best. wear it. pink should be the only thing u should wear. do it



i'm wearing green right now


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> i'm wearing green right now



bc its the color of trash????????


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

it's more like army green


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> it's more like army green



ur patheticl. wear pink .pink is the best colo.r. we*ar*

also its getting so dark already i hate this ):


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 13, 2013)

Why do you hate the dark are you afraid? 

Lol daylight savings srly at 6:00 I can't see


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Why do you hate the dark are you afraid?
> 
> Lol daylight savings srly at 6:00 I can't see



nah but my mom doesnt like me hanging with my friends when it starts to get dark


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 13, 2013)

a̶t̶ ̶l̶e̶a̶s̶t̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶:̶(̶    yeah well work after school is a pain especially when it gets dark at six and you're walking home >3<


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

me every season

spring: black clothes 
summer: black clothes 
autumn: black clothes 
winter: black clothes


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

haisu said:


> me every season
> 
> spring: black clothes
> summer: black clothes
> ...


SAME BLAKC IS EASY TO WEAR BT I STILL LOVE PINK


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> SAME BLAKC IS EASY TO WEAR BT I STILL LOVE PINK


as much as i love pink i... i dont own anything pink clothes wise?? its too girly for me :-(


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 13, 2013)

haisu said:


> me every season
> 
> spring: black clothes
> summer: black clothes
> ...


Ooh girl, you gotta get some color in there.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 13, 2013)

variety is the spice of life


----------



## Psydye (Nov 13, 2013)

It's funny, I used to wear a ton of black, mostly band t-shirts and stuff from my "metal days" but now I can't imagine wearing anything but color!! Indeed black has become a rather drab and dull color for me, too boring...though I'll still wear it somewhat in addition to other colors...


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Ooh girl, you gotta get some color in there.


sometimes i mix it up dark grey or white oooOooOOoh


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 13, 2013)

haisu said:


> sometimes i mix it up dark grey or white oooOooOOoh


whoa ok too much color ur out of control!!


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> whoa ok too much color ur out of control!!


[flo rida - club cant handle me starts playing in the distance]


----------



## radical6 (Nov 13, 2013)

haisu said:


> as much as i love pink i... i dont own anything pink clothes wise?? its too girly for me :-(



YA 
LIKE
PINK DOENST LOOK GOOD ON ME
BUT I LOVE TO MAKE EVERYTBHIGN ELSE I OWN PINK


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> YA
> LIKE
> PINK DOENST LOOK GOOD ON ME
> BUT I LOVE TO MAKE EVERYTBHIGN ELSE I OWN PINK


are u me omfg i do the exact same lmao!! my twitter layout is just pink it hurts


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 13, 2013)

haisu said:


> [flo rida - club cant handle me starts playing in the distance]


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

reizo omfg i......... i have no words


----------



## oath2order (Nov 14, 2013)

Reizo what the ****


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

dear god reizo


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 14, 2013)

what did i do this time


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

i don't know i just kinda wanted to jump on the bandwagon


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 14, 2013)

Thunder said:


> i don't know i just kinda wanted to jump on the bandwagon



This is why you got killed off in TBT Mafia.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 14, 2013)

you'd know all about dying in mafia wouldn'tcha >;Y


----------



## iLoveYou (Nov 14, 2013)

Thunder said:


> you'd know all about dying in mafia wouldn'tcha >;Y



Yup.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

...sad, but true ;-;
The GG games are sadistic...(but then that's Capcom for you).


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2013)

Thunder said:


> i don't know i just kinda wanted to jump on the bandwagon



XD, loool.

Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2013)

Do you ever get that hot new kid at your school and you're just like 'please be gay please be gay please be gay'


----------



## Thunder (Nov 15, 2013)

don't think i have


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't recall ever thinking that...


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## radical6 (Nov 16, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Do you ever get that hot new kid at your school and you're just like 'please be gay please be gay please be gay'


not new i just see hot girls sometimes and im like pls be bi/pan/lesbian or something


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes I do it with the new coworkers all the time.


----------



## haisu (Nov 17, 2013)

i just found a picture relative to the whole colour clothes topic from before omfg


Spoiler


----------



## radical6 (Nov 17, 2013)

DOES ANYONE HAVE LINE PLAY ITS SO CUTE I MISSED USING IT
EDIT:
ALSO BARBARA PARK IS DEAD AND IM SO UPSRT I LOVED JUNIE B JONES I READ THAT CRAP EVERYDAY IN 1ST RGADE


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2013)

tsundere said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE LINE PLAY ITS SO CUTE I MISSED USING IT
> EDIT:
> ALSO BARBARA PARK IS DEAD AND IM SO UPSRT I LOVED JUNIE B JONES I READ THAT CRAP EVERYDAY IN 1ST RGADE



Right in the childhood...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 18, 2013)

Junie B Jones was the only book I would read when I was little! I can't believe she's gone :'(


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2013)

haisu said:


> i just found a picture relative to the whole colour clothes topic from before omfg
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ugh, all black. D;


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 18, 2013)

Ha ha, today Coco was in my campsite.

I played her a round of a guessing game. And won each round.

Her reply:

It's like you could see right though me!

xD


----------



## Laurina (Nov 18, 2013)

tsundere said:


> ALSO BARBARA PARK IS DEAD AND IM SO UPSRT I LOVED JUNIE B JONES I READ THAT CRAP EVERYDAY IN 1ST RGADE



I used to be so obsessed with Junie B Jones books. I did the exact same thing you did and read them everyday. I always had one on me. Always check them out at the library. It's so sad </3


----------



## Amyy (Nov 19, 2013)

Guys i lost a bet and the winner got to post a status from my facebook -.-


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2013)

what was the status?


----------



## Amyy (Nov 19, 2013)

Thunder said:


> what was the status?



"For everyone who is wondering
Its true I'm pregnant with his baby and I'm happy about it. 
please no hate guys."

i got about 34567809876 inboxes asking if it was true and part of the bet was that i had to play along with it for a week.

AHAHAHAH fml. so i decided not to reply to any of them.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 19, 2013)

ohmygod that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 19, 2013)

that's why i stay away from bets, lol


----------



## Amyy (Nov 19, 2013)

well..i didnt actually think i would lose AHAHAH


----------



## radical6 (Nov 19, 2013)

U KNOW THT AWKWARD FRIENDSHIP STAGE WHERE LIKE U AND THIS PERSON CAN ONLY TALK ABOUT LIKE SMALL **** LIKE ALL U SAY IS HAHA YEAH..OH,..REALLY? COOL! 

ITS SO WEIRD AND THEN W/ SOME PEOPLE WE JUMP INTO STUFF RIGHT AWAY AND WITH OTHER PPL THEYRE TOO SHY TO TALK TO ME SO IT ENJDS UP AS WEIRD SMALL TALK I HATE THIS!!!!!!!!!

also u know when u piss someone off and u hope u dont cuz i dont even know him but hes in my p.e and hes hot af i didnt rly do anything direcrtly 2 him the teacher just said no to him bc i had to do something *frick*


----------



## Amyy (Nov 20, 2013)

tsundere said:


> U KNOW THT AWKWARD FRIENDSHIP STAGE WHERE LIKE U AND THIS PERSON CAN ONLY TALK ABOUT LIKE SMALL **** LIKE ALL U SAY IS HAHA YEAH..OH,..REALLY? COOL!
> 
> ITS SO WEIRD AND THEN W/ SOME PEOPLE WE JUMP INTO STUFF RIGHT AWAY AND WITH OTHER PPL THEYRE TOO SHY TO TALK TO ME SO IT ENJDS UP AS WEIRD SMALL TALK I HATE THIS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> also u know when u piss someone off and u hope u dont cuz i dont even know him but hes in my p.e and hes hot af i didnt rly do anything direcrtly 2 him the teacher just said no to him bc i had to do something *frick*



that was seriously hard to read.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 20, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> that was seriously hard to read.




*im soryr*


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2013)

calm down for a second little miss tumblr


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 20, 2013)

hey be nice at least she doesnt type as bad as jake


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> hey be nice at least she doesnt type as bad as jake



Post of 2013. Just sayin'


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 20, 2013)

tsundere said:


> DOES ANYONE HAVE LINE PLAY ITS SO CUTE I MISSED USING IT
> EDIT:
> ALSO BARBARA PARK IS DEAD AND IM SO UPSRT I LOVED JUNIE B JONES I READ THAT CRAP EVERYDAY IN 1ST RGADE



still crying though


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> hey be nice at least she doesnt type as bad as jake



...is that possible?


----------



## radical6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thunder said:


> calm down for a second little miss tumblr




shut up. ur trash, and u r GROSS, and ur DUBM u cannot tell me what to do u *lose r*


----------



## oath2order (Nov 21, 2013)

tsundere said:


> shut up. ur trash, and u r GROSS, and ur DUBM u cannot tell me what to do u *lose r*



Calm down gurl.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 21, 2013)

why is there so much abuse in this thread sobs ;w; /).(\ -hides-


----------



## Laurina (Nov 21, 2013)

Himari said:


> why is there so much abuse in this thread sobs ;w; /).(\ -hides-


----------



## Thunder (Nov 21, 2013)

sounds yummy

but also high in fat


----------



## radical6 (Nov 21, 2013)

*i hate animal crossing tammy is moving after all i did for her shes gone. dead. im never playing animal crossing again*

also i hate my teeth and i want to yank every one of em out
also do not read any scary manga by junji ito.  do not read tomie at night.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2013)

ya heard


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 22, 2013)

tsundere said:


> *i hate animal crossing tammy is moving after all i did for her shes gone. dead. im never playing animal crossing again*
> 
> also i hate my teeth and i want to yank every one of em out
> also do not read any scary manga by junji ito.  do not read tomie at night.


aww i love Tammy

also read the manga "gyo"


----------



## radical6 (Nov 22, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> aww i love Tammy
> 
> also read the manga "gyo"


im still super upset about tammy. shes in boxes rn(winks anyone wanna hold her for me......) and idk ill cycle prolly and lose everyone else but i dont care its for tammy.* shes all tht matters *

oh god ive been planning to read that. i read the one about the holes and mountains and im like wtf. and a creepy bat one. but tomie is so freaking scary


----------



## Kenshingumi (Nov 22, 2013)

What kind of thread is this anyway?


----------



## radical6 (Nov 22, 2013)

a thread where u talk about anything ?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2013)

just a chat thread, really.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2013)

Kenshingumi said:


> What kind of thread is this anyway?




The evil kind... Eheheh, eheheh, hahaha!!

Okay, I got carried away.

I... I don't know


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 22, 2013)

my boyfriend is very high maintenance.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 22, 2013)

tsundere said:


> *i hate animal crossing tammy is moving after all i did for her shes gone. dead. im never playing animal crossing again*



I saw your post :c I would totally hold her for you if I didn't have ten villagers already :'c


----------



## Amyy (Nov 22, 2013)

going to see catching fire tomorrow. so. freaking. excited.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 22, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


>



Who are you?

GUYS SHE DOESN'T EVEN GO HERE.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Who are you?
> 
> GUYS SHE DOESN'T EVEN GO HERE.



it's probably because she doesn't post in every single introduction thread *cough cough*


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2013)

tsundere said:


> *also do not read any scary manga by junji ito.  do not read tomie at night.*


*
I'm intrigued now. Probably gonna read it. lol.*


----------



## radical6 (Nov 23, 2013)

Psydye said:


> I'm intrigued now. Probably gonna read it. lol.



DONT ITS VERY BLOODY AND GOREY AND TOMIE IS A DEMON STRAIGHT FROM HELL!!!!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 23, 2013)

Thunder said:


> it's probably because she doesn't post in every single introduction thread *cough cough*



SHUT YER TRAP THUNDER.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> SHUT YER TRAP THUNDER.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Who are you?
> 
> GUYS SHE DOESN'T EVEN GO HERE.



I just have a lot of feelings</3


----------



## radical6 (Nov 23, 2013)

i love buffalo wild wings except their spiciest isnt the spiciest for me anymore and they need to create a whole new level of spicy just for me. i love spicy food


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i love buffalo wild wings except their spiciest isnt the spiciest for me anymore and they need to create a whole new level of spicy just for me. i love spicy food


Try something w/ ghost chili pepper lol.

Also:


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 24, 2013)

Did we just never talk about this?



Spoiler


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 24, 2013)

Vocaloid MEIKO V3 is set for a February 2014 release with five voicebanks, including English! Her original release was in 2004 and this update has been in production since 2009. Hopefully no delays will occur. 

Her male counterpart, KAITO, received the same V3 release February 2013 --with no sign of MEIKO-- and I'm glad she's getting an update. She was the original virtual diva (before Miku) and sold really well, but her male counterpart, KAITO, was deemed a failure. As Miku was released and demand for male Vocaloids increased, KAITO and Miku rose to the top leaving MEIKO to become the failure. Hopefully her V3 release will redeem at least some of her popularity. Demo songs can be found on YouTube, and they're pretty amazing.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 24, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> stuff



oh my god i remember meiko 
she kinda looks like this real artist i know whos name is also meiko and also has short brown hair i was searching for this meiko and came across a real life meiko so ye


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2013)

Interesting. Might have to watch for Meiko or whatever when they hit. Not terribly big into Vocaloid stuff but I said I'd support Sega for localizing the stuff soooooooo


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 24, 2013)

omg people who know her. ;v;



Tom said:


> Interesting. Might have to watch for Meiko or whatever when they hit. Not terribly big into Vocaloid stuff but I said I'd support Sega for localizing the stuff soooooooo


Crypton has aimed the last three of their Vocaloids, KAITO V3, Miku V3, and MEIKO V3 at a more worldwide audience since they all have English voicebanks. I think.



tsundere said:


> oh my god i remember meiko
> she kinda looks like this real artist i know whos name is also meiko and also has short brown hair i was searching for this meiko and came across a real life meiko so ye


Yeah, its Meiko Haigo or Haigou or w/e. she sounds A LOT more liker her now imo. Here are some demo samples!

English Demo
Whisper Demo
Power Demo
Straight/Power Demo


----------



## radical6 (Nov 24, 2013)

is there ever someone tht u said u were done with and wanted to stop talking to them but they always come back crying and trying to guilt trip you back into talking to them again so the whole cycle starts again and u cant say no because then u look like a jerk 

also she sounds pretty good i havent listened to her in like the longest time


----------



## Laurina (Nov 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Did we just never talk about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Pretty sure everyone is in denial that this video even exists.
_But it also sums up my entire perspective on life._


----------



## oath2order (Nov 25, 2013)

lol vocaloids lol


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> lol vocaloids lol


What?


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 25, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Pretty sure everyone is in denial that this video even exists.
> _But it also sums up my entire perspective on life._



Same here, sadly. :/


That multitask game is so addicting yet stressful, omg. High score so far is 85. :/


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 25, 2013)

Nnnnggghhhh.... It rained all day ova here... Where is the rain when it's hot? Seriously, it's cold enough to give you hypothermia if you get rained on, but not cold enough for snow? ;A; South problems...


----------



## Amyy (Nov 26, 2013)

friend on skype: can i borrow your eraser?

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Farobi (Nov 26, 2013)

that chinese food vid:

that black guy in the panda suit cracked me up tbh xD


----------



## oath2order (Nov 26, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What?



lol vocaloids lol


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> lol vocaloids lol


I don't get it. But you better not post that goddamn Domino's thing.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 26, 2013)

my mom secretly hates me cuz shes gonna make me get my teeth pulled out right before thanksgiving


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 26, 2013)

tsundere said:


> my mom secretly hates me cuz shes gonna make me get my teeth pulled out right before thanksgiving



HA! That pain sucks and I'm so glad my was done when I was doing nothing but playing Black/White!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2013)

hahahaahahaha that sucks.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2013)

5mg of clonazepam...feelin' SOOOOOOOOO gooood right now....apathy is at an all-time high.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I don't get it. But you better not post that goddamn Domino's thing.








Come get.

Also kill me now. Black Friday starts tomorrow for me because my store opens at 8PM shoot me. Tonight is the last night that my toys department will be clean


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Come get.
> 
> Also kill me now. Black Friday starts tomorrow for me because my store opens at 8PM shoot me. Tonight is the last night that my toys department will be clean




Domino's pizza and hatsune miku?  Wth?  LOL


----------



## radical6 (Nov 27, 2013)

wow it didnt hurt as much as i expected it to but now its kinda annoying and my lip feels like a bee stung it make this go away


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Come get.


----------



## Gandalf (Nov 29, 2013)

But your teeth are all good now hmm?

Can I have the pulled out ones to fix the gap in mine.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 29, 2013)

Gandalf said:


> But your teeth are all good now hmm?
> 
> Can I have the pulled out ones to fix the gap in mine.



yeah it was a bit annoying for a few hours but its all better now
that was my first time and all my friends told me it hurts like hell and it didnt really hurt so wow they scared me for nothing
i think i gotta get more pulled. like 4 more possibly? i have really bad crowding issues. so i might get one pulled from each corner. and then braces. great
i dunno where it went (they gave it back to me omfg) but sure

edit: THIS IS SO SAD!!! IM SORRY LIL KID!!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2013)

Is role-play spelt like role play, role-play, or simply roleplay? This is utter delirium! I just cannot figure out how it is suppose to be spelt!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 29, 2013)

I think the last one is how it's commonly used.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I think the last one is how it's commonly used.



Well, it's sort of strange. Role-play is spelt like role-play on an article about it on Wikipedia, although sexual role-play is referred to as sexual roleplay rather than sexual role-play.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 29, 2013)

well, now i'm confused.

and a little worried since "roleplay" is pretty much the only way i've seen it used.

who knows what kinda roleplay those people were up to now D:


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2013)

Thunder said:


> well, now i'm confused.
> 
> and a little worried since "roleplay" is pretty much the only way i've seen it used.
> 
> who knows what kinda roleplay those people were up to now D:



Confused Thunder is confused.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

Moral: Dogs can't do science. So leave it at home.

Lol. I love Weebl's stuff.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 29, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Confused Thunder is confused.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 29, 2013)

Thunder said:


>


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 29, 2013)

Magikarp found a way to be useful.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 29, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Magikarp found a way to be useful.


Yay!


----------



## radical6 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Is role-play spelt like role play, role-play, or simply roleplay? This is utter delirium! I just cannot figure out how it is suppose to be spelt!



all 3 are correct
most people say roleplay though


----------



## Bowie (Nov 30, 2013)

tsundere said:


> all 3 are correct
> most people say roleplay though



In that case, I suppose I'll just stick with role-play.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 1, 2013)

someone suggest me some cool 8bit music or just electronic idc


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2013)

how 'bout some super meat boy music?


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 1, 2013)

tsundere said:


> someone suggest me some cool 8bit music or just electronic idc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94yYC-SFCzs


----------



## radical6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thunder said:


> how 'bout some super meat boy music?


its ok



Reizo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94yYC-SFCzs


omg i still need to watch stevens universe
but i like it

i mostly want something for my blog for like autoplay or something (prolly wont make it autoplay bc tht annoys the heck outta people but ye)


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 1, 2013)

ugh i tried editing my blog's code and i messed it up so i just changed the theme back to the old default "redux" one and changed my URL while i was at it. i'd love music too but not automatic.

i think the adventure time 3DS games have some chiptune/8-bit/electronic sountracks? you could look up their OSTs.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Reizo said:


> ugh i tried editing my blog's code and i messed it up so i just changed the theme back to the old default "redux" one and changed my URL while i was at it. i'd love music too but not automatic.
> 
> i think the adventure time 3DS games have some chiptune/8-bit/electronic sountracks? you could look up their OSTs.


omg the redux theme is ok but i always use redux edits. theyre better
i put 2 songs on earlier but its not automatic (theres a lil option on the sidebar :- ) ) but i know some blogs who do autoplay usually have good music tastes so i stick for it anyway

ill check them out. ive been listening to panty and stocking osts so yeah


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 1, 2013)

My new pajamas are so comfortable, I don't wanna change out of them! D:


----------



## radical6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> My new pajamas are so comfortable, I don't wanna change out of them! D:



omg i feel u i never wanna change our of my pajamas. which is made up of shorts and a tank top. i dress like its summer because idk omfg ?? its just more comfortable to me tho i do end up getting cold so i tug a blanket around me everywhere

u should all tell me ur zodiac signs so i can check our compatibility ((( #virgo


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 1, 2013)

tsundere said:


> omg i feel u i never wanna change our of my pajamas. which is made up of shorts and a tank top. i dress like its summer because idk omfg ?? its just more comfortable to me tho i do end up getting cold so i tug a blanket around me everywhere
> 
> u should all tell me ur zodiac signs so i can check our compatibility ((( #virgo



I never want to remove a blanket either, it's like, just let me lay there all day, please...but it's only on Sundays it feels like. xP Thanksgiving Break is now over, ugh.

I'm a Sagittarius. Woo.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I never want to remove a blanket either, it's like, just let me lay there all day, please...but it's only on Sundays it feels like. xP Thanksgiving Break is now over, ugh.
> 
> I'm a Sagittarius. Woo.


MY MOM MAKES ME GET UP AND LIKE GO TO THE MALL OR SOMETHING BC I NEED THE AIR. HOW AM I GONNA GET FRESH AIR IN THE MALL GO AWAY!!! let me SLeep

also sagittariuses r feisty ; )) (sadly i dont think we have tht good of a compatibilit ytyty but who cares (( )


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 1, 2013)

RIP Paul Walker (i didn't know who he was until I googled but sorry)
kind of ironic how he died in a.. car crash. :L i hate to say it
but still it's very sad. :c
AND ALSO RIP TO THE DRIVER WHO DIED WITH HIM. especially because http://dwellerofvillages.tumblr.com...-to-the-driver-who-died-with-paul-walker-that


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 1, 2013)

tsundere said:


> MY MOM MAKES ME GET UP AND LIKE GO TO THE MALL OR SOMETHING BC I NEED THE AIR. HOW AM I GONNA GET FRESH AIR IN THE MALL GO AWAY!!! let me SLeep
> 
> also sagittariuses r feisty ; )) (sadly i dont think we have tht good of a compatibilit ytyty but who cares (( )


I googled it.

"We'll talk a lot, but I'll be too nitpicky, and you're too laid back, that it just doesn't work out. We will rarely agree on anything
1 Star out of 5"


----------



## radical6 (Dec 1, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> RIP Paul Walker (i didn't know who he was until I googled but sorry)
> kind of ironic how he died in a.. car crash. :L i hate to say it
> but still it's very sad. :c
> AND ALSO RIP TO THE DRIVER WHO DIED WITH HIM. especially because http://dwellerofvillages.tumblr.com...-to-the-driver-who-died-with-paul-walker-that


never watched the fast and the furious movies. sucks he died tho



Superpenguin said:


> I googled it.
> 
> "We'll talk a lot, but I'll be too nitpicky, and you're too laid back, that it just doesn't work out. We will rarely agree on anything
> 1 Star out of 5"



im very nitpicky omg. 
im also very coldhearted
and kinda harsh

but i agree with u on mafia !!1


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 1, 2013)

tsundere said:


> im very nitpicky omg.
> im also very coldhearted
> and kinda harsh
> 
> but i agree with u on mafia !!1



Then what's your Chinese Zodiac, maybe they match. I am an Ox. rawr.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Then what's your Chinese Zodiac, maybe they match. I am an Ox. rawr.



dragon!!


Spoiler: zodiac



The Dragon and the Ox can make a great connection as long as they have similar goals in mind. The Ox may be put off by the Dragon’s fiery, impetuous nature, which is in direct contrast to the Ox’s solid, steady and serious approach to life. Oxen tend to be rather shy socially and can even turn some potential friends off due to the way they present themselves in social gatherings — as the rather rigid thinker who has no tolerance for others who are more frivolous or less honorable. The Dragon does appreciate the Ox’s honorable nature, however, and being a fearless, courageous sign, won’t be turned off by the Ox’s judgmental or dogmatic demeanor.


 aye ; ))


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2013)

I like staying in my Coca Cola pajamas as well.  I don't know why but it makes more sense to wear pajamas in winter time.

My sign is a Taurus.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 1, 2013)

Riley said:


> I like staying in my Coca Cola pajamas as well.  I don't know why but it makes more sense to wear pajamas in winter time.
> 
> My sign is a Taurus.



virgos and taurus get along well. my old bff was a taurus and my bff rn is a taurus. (i think she might be a taurus-gemini cusp tho)
also everyday on ac ive been turning my clock back to the 17th bc tammy but now i will face it and start cycling..hah...come back to me u dumb bear


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 1, 2013)

tsundere said:


> dragon!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: zodiac
> ...



I am always so amazed at how well the Ox describes me in real life.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2013)

tsundere said:


> virgos and taurus get along well. my old bff was a taurus and my bff rn is a taurus. (i think she might be a taurus-gemini cusp tho)
> also everyday on ac ive been turning my clock back to the 17th bc tammy but now i will face it and start cycling..hah...come back to me u dumb bear



That's cool.  

lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 1, 2013)

I decided to get ahead on my reading this week cause I desperately eat a free weekend, and then I find a typo in my textbook. -_- I can't handle this book anymore. The author makes typos, uses exclamation points, and put in what if scenarios...everything I hate.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I ordered the Zelda black and gold limited edition 3DS XL and I should be getting it in the mail in about a week or two....weeeeeeee!!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Well I ordered the Zelda black and gold limited edition 3DS XL and I should be getting it in the mail in about a week or two....weeeeeeee!!



Yay, you said you wanted one and got it.  I hope you have fun playing on it.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2013)

Riley said:


> Yay, you said you wanted one and got it.  I hope you have fun playing on it.


...Yeah, i can't wait!! @w@ just another week or so and it's mine!

Also:
...found this amusing(and true!! lol)


----------



## oath2order (Dec 2, 2013)

http://oath2order.tumblr.com/post/68749316338/sulfurkitten-flarekristofferson-the


----------



## radical6 (Dec 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> http://oath2order.tumblr.com/post/68749316338/sulfurkitten-flarekristofferson-the



omfg!!

also does anyone ehre watch grimm i loved grimm but i havent watched it a while


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> http://oath2order.tumblr.com/post/68749316338/sulfurkitten-flarekristofferson-the



Tumblr can be so cool 14% of the time.  The other percentage is just telling me I'm scum for existing maaaaaan.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2013)

Found this slightly funny XD: 



Spoiler



http://www.dailyfailcenter.com/sites/default/files/fail/a7512Yr_460s.jpg


...friend showed me it lol.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 2, 2013)

Tom said:


> Tumblr can be so cool 14% of the time.  The other percentage is just telling me I'm scum for existing maaaaaan.


u are scum tho


----------



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2013)

Put up our Christmas tree the other day.

Love that smell.


----------



## unravel (Dec 3, 2013)

My adviser is keeping eye on me I dunno why she keeps telling me to stand straight, she ask why I don't talk much in school and etc guess what we had a sitting arrangement while the teacher is talking to the class president I was looking at them shes pointing at me and someone at the front sit then the class president said "A, stay there" pointing the sit and and I was thinking why at the first row front sit I was like why there dude wtf and she said we are just trying to help you :U (seriously what help? And I'm 5.5" long lol)

and now during the aptitude test a college student called me to go to Guidance office man I really hate to go there teacher ask annoying questions about myself good thing it canceled zzz -.-


----------



## Amyy (Dec 3, 2013)

I have singing classes.

I didn't choose them.

I only sing in the shower.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Put up our Christmas tree the other day.
> 
> Love that smell.


we put up ours like in november omfg
does anyone even take down their lights its too much work tbh

also in algebra theres a spanish class next to us and theres like a guitar and theyre singing christmas songs in spanish and i cant stOP LAUGHING BC ITS SO LOUD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

XD I can imagine. I remember when I had german and we had to sing though. Can imagine the sounds still today lol


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Put up our Christmas tree the other day.
> 
> Love that smell.



Used the same fake tree for like 8 years :-{ Smells like invisible.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 4, 2013)

<3 fake trees and Febreeze


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

lol.

correcting essay like a baws


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 4, 2013)

Umeko said:


> lol.
> 
> correcting essay like a baws



writing essay like a baws


----------



## Cobber (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm finding that ACNL is more fun than Pokemon X.
I haven't played Pokemon since I got it. 

Just putting that out there.

How is everyone today?


----------



## radical6 (Dec 4, 2013)

Cobber said:


> I'm finding that ACNL is more fun than Pokemon X.
> I haven't played Pokemon since I got it.
> 
> Just putting that out there.
> ...


i think both are fun ? pokemon x is super fun so idk how u havent touched it yet omg
im doing good i guess? kinda weirded out

my bff's school is near the highschool that had a shooting and this literally makes me scared (she didnt get shot) but i dreamed of a shooting happening at her school last night and this is soooo upsetting to me at least shes safe. no one died so thats good but its still kind of scary..


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 4, 2013)

Cobber said:


> I'm finding that ACNL is more fun than Pokemon X.
> I haven't played Pokemon since I got it.
> 
> Just putting that out there.
> ...


How dare you say Pokemon isn't fun? U_U

Anyway, I'm doing great, in 6 Days Christmas Break will be here for me. :3 Only bad thing about that though, is that I'll be getting my Report Card on Tuesday, the last day of School until January. I bet my math part is going to look horrible... ._.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 4, 2013)

Fanfiction or fan fiction? I tend to write that genre of literature a lot. It would help if I knew how to spell the bloody thing!


----------



## radical6 (Dec 4, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Fanfiction or fan fiction? I tend to write that genre of literature a lot. It would help if I knew how to spell the bloody thing!



can be called both but i use fanfiction


----------



## Bowie (Dec 4, 2013)

tsundere said:


> can be called both but i use fanfiction



According to Wikipedia, it's officially called fan fiction and fanfiction, as well as some other alternatives, are just what other people refer to it as. I suppose I'll just have to refer to it as fan fiction the same way I always have.


----------



## Cobber (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know why :lol
I love Pokemon don't get me wrong.
I just seem to ACNL more. 
I feel like a bad person LMAO


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

I like to snort kittens!


----------



## Cobber (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

FINALLY GOT IT!!! <3 OMG, I'm so happy, it finally came in! Now I can get back to New Leaf....'town is probably overrun with weeds by now after about 2 and half months of non-play....a shame I missed out on so many events in-game...

But ah's well, I got my 3DS XL, so it's alright!


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 5, 2013)

I got my TBT secret santa gift in the mail today, from a certain canadian.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> I got my TBT secret santa gift in the mail today, from a certain canadian.


Veddy nice! I wonder what it is?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2013)

Psydye said:


> View attachment 19270
> FINALLY GOT IT!!! <3 OMG, I'm so happy, it finally came in! Now I can get back to New Leaf....'town is probably overrun with weeds by now after about 2 and half months of non-play....a shame I missed out on so many events in-game...
> 
> But ah's well, I got my 3DS XL, so it's alright!



Yay, have fun playing in your town.  

EDIT: @Jason: I'm also curious what it is.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 5, 2013)

Riley said:


> @Jason: I'm also curious what it is.



There's about 8 of us taking part in Secret Santa, mostly people from Mumble. I'm looking forward to when we all open our gifts and see what we got each other, haha. Always that worry that the gift you got somebody isn't something they'll like!


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 5, 2013)

NELSON MANDELA IS DEAD. RIP :{


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2013)

Jas0n said:


> There's about 8 of us taking part in Secret Santa, mostly people from Mumble. I'm looking forward to when we all open our gifts and see what we got each other, haha. Always that worry that the gift you got somebody isn't something they'll like!



Okay.  Hope you have fun with your Secret Santa group.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 6, 2013)

Tonight, one of the team leads was talking about flu shots. She said I should get one, and I told her I don't get sick. She then said that I better not call out sick.

I've called out once in my two years here in my second month of work. I've developed a migraine halfway through my shift once and didn't go home. I've done shifts with a migraine, I've hurt my back lifting something, and I've cut myself numerous times. Trust me, I don't need a flu shot, and if I do get sick, I'm ****ing coming in anyways. I have stuff to do, hours to work, and money to make, and a little headache isn't gonna stop me from doing it.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 6, 2013)

so long as you don't get everyone else sick, that'd be the poops.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thunder said:


> so long as you don't get everyone else sick, that'd be the poops.



Yeah. My brother is that guy, gets everyone else in the family sick (except me, I'm like perpetually sick [thanks asthma]) and I have to take care of them.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 6, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Tonight, one of the team leads was talking about flu shots. She said I should get one, and I told her I don't get sick. She then said that I better not call out sick.
> 
> I've called out once in my two years here in my second month of work. I've developed a migraine halfway through my shift once and didn't go home. I've done shifts with a migraine, I've hurt my back lifting something, and I've cut myself numerous times. Trust me, I don't need a flu shot, and if I do get sick, I'm ****ing coming in anyways. I have stuff to do, hours to work, and money to make, and a little headache isn't gonna stop me from doing it.



im sorry to hear aww

i want to punch a wall so bad rn


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 6, 2013)

Thunder said:


> so long as you don't get everyone else sick, that'd be the poops.



Wow, definitely gonna start using "the poops" from now on...

Been feeling really lethargic for the past month or so. I like these shorter winter daylight hours but it does some lousy things to my energy levels -_-


----------



## Laurina (Dec 6, 2013)

Tom said:


> Yeah. My brother is that guy, gets everyone else in the family sick (except me, I'm like perpetually sick [thanks asthma]) and I have to take care of them.



My brother is always getting sick now. He just got better a few days ago, so of course, I woke up sick this morning before work. Still had to drag through my nine hours. The city did a great job not plowing the streets last night so it only took me an hour to get to work. Now, I remember why Winter is my favorite.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 6, 2013)

zuzu blackmailed me to play an anime mmorpg or she would show my weeaboo gaia profile from like 2009 to everyone and im gonna cry dont let nayone view ur past (I FORGOT MY PASS SO I CANT DELETE ANYTHING FRICK)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 6, 2013)

tsundere said:


> zuzu blackmailed me to play an anime mmorpg or she would show my weeaboo gaia profile from like 2009 to everyone and im gonna cry dont let nayone view ur past (I FORGOT MY PASS SO I CANT DELETE ANYTHING FRICK)



I went thermonuclear when Jubs found mine. Don't even remember using Gaia but I must have at one point, thank god I had stupid easy passwords.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tom said:


> I went thermonuclear when Jubs found mine. Don't even remember using Gaia but I must have at one point, thank god I had stupid easy passwords.


MY PASSWORDS WERE SO COMPLEX I CANT REMEMBER THEM AND I CANT REMEMBER THE EMAIL 11!!
I SAID SOOO MANY DUMB THINGS ITS GOING TO HAUNT ME FOREVER


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> MY PASSWORDS WERE SO COMPLEX I CANT REMEMBER THEM AND I CANT REMEMBER THE EMAIL 11!!
> I SAID SOOO MANY DUMB THINGS ITS GOING TO HAUNT ME FOREVER



Don't worry, I am exactly the same. I have loads of old and cringe-worthy posts on some forums that I used to visit and I know once my friend went back through all my old posts and showed me them. They found it hilarious and I found it horrifying. Needless to say he had his own embarrassing posts and threads too so I got my revenge. So yeah, try and pull revenge on her if she does it, but try not to make it seem like it bothers you because then she's less likely to actually do it. Besides... Everyone has done and said embarrassing things in their lifetime so don't let it get you down. :3


----------



## Jake (Dec 7, 2013)

i made a joke but idk how 2 express it so i will type it here
pre much u go up 2 some1 and b like 'wat do u 4 a livin' and they r like 'i am ..... wbu?'
nd den u reply w/ 'i a farmer and i molest kids'
then when they like 'ur a dirty lil ****' ur like 'no by kids i mean goats' (coz u know how baby goats r called kids?) and den u go 'and by molest i mean milk them' then ur like 'LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL JOKES ON U!!!!!!!!!1'

its v funny!!


----------



## radical6 (Dec 7, 2013)

our QUEEN REBECCA BLACK IS BACK
SHES SO CUTE!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> our QUEEN REBECCA BLACK IS BACK
> SHES SO CUTE!!



And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> our QUEEN REBECCA BLACK IS BACK
> SHES SO CUTE!!



Lol, she _actually_ made a song called "Saturday" xD. And it's just as boring loooooooooool.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> our QUEEN REBECCA BLACK IS BACK
> SHES SO CUTE!!


----------



## radical6 (Dec 7, 2013)

WOW YOURE ALL DISGUSTING REBECCA BLACK IS PERFECT


----------



## Omfa (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> WOW YOURE ALL DISGUSTING REBECCA BLACK IS PERFECT


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> WOW YOURE ALL DISGUSTING REBECCA BLACK IS PERFECT


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 7, 2013)

I decided to go on my Neopets today. My pets were dying of hunger.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I decided to go on my Neopets today. My pets were dying of hunger.



Mine are probably dead xD I swear I have like 5 different accounts or something..


----------



## Omfa (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm gonna use myself as memes, except it'll be no text.


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 7, 2013)

GUYS! I have -1 Neopoints! I AM INDEBT OMG! JHSGKJFHKFGHFK

Anyone know what that jelly game is calld where you eat the jelly blobs smaller than you? I love that game! Where is it!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> GUYS! I have -1 Neopoints! I AM INDEBT OMG! JHSGKJFHKFGHFK
> 
> Anyone know what that jelly game is calld where you eat the jelly blobs smaller than you? I love that game! Where is it!



OMG JELLY WORLD http://www.neopets.com/jelly/jelly.phtml go get daily jelly and then to jelly world and there's a link to the game!

ITS JELLY BLOBS OF DOOM!!


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 7, 2013)

And now I'm logging onto Neopets too xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 7, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> OMG JELLY WORLD http://www.neopets.com/jelly/jelly.phtml go get daily jelly and then to jelly world and there's a link to the game!



I don't even have any NeoFriends, omg, I don't know why! I am auctioning all my stuff right now to start anew.
Thanks for the link. I always loved getting free jelly, always lost the world though, xD


----------



## unravel (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> our QUEEN REBECCA BLACK IS BACK
> SHES SO CUTE!!



My ears are bleeding :/
oh *** why


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> our QUEEN REBECCA BLACK IS BACK
> SHES SO CUTE!!



Well, she made a parody of her own song!


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 7, 2013)

Someone took all the free jelly! Aargh. I am going to go stalk the giving tree like I always do. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Money Tree sory

Woo a free milkshake!

- - - Post Merge - - -

STUPID AUCTION LIMITS!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, I just got everything from the Money Tree on the first try-25 items! That never happened before. It always took me 25 tries to get one item. Is Neopets...Dead? D:


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> our QUEEN REBECCA BLACK IS BACK
> SHES SO CUTE!!



Oh look, music is running out of new music ideas to make.

Oh wait, that isn't music.
.
What's next?  Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday?


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 7, 2013)

Guys! I forgot that before I stopped playing Neopets, I was obsessed with Key Craze, so I have all these neggs and codestones stil lthat I won from it, and I put them in my shop for like 1/10 of what they were going for in everybody else's shop and they sold in less than five minutes! Now I have 20k+ Neoppoints, haha.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 7, 2013)

why are u ugys so mean rebecca is a god and shes hot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> why are u ugys so mean rebecca is a god and shes hot!!!!!!!!!!


I do not find her _that_ attractive. The image, that she tries to paint of herself makes it worse.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

Rebecca sucks. Unless that was trollintended.

Blah.. stupid x-mas music


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2013)

kerryelizabeth said:


>



That ****ing cat needs to stop.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 8, 2013)

Omfa said:


> I do not find her _that_ attractive. The image, that she tries to paint of herself makes it worse.



but she is that attractive.  i like the song. i think she made a good comeback considering the internet made fun of her for something she couldn't control. she has other songs too that sound good ?? and her youtube videos are really cute. i mean if you were made fun of on the internet would you really want to go back? i would probably hide under a rock until everyone forgot i existed.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

well considering how bad and hilarious she is, no wonder


----------



## chillv (Dec 8, 2013)

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286 208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481 117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233 786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006 606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146 951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749 567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190 702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 9, 2013)

y'all need to stop quotin the damn video, you nearly done made my computer crash

also you're all ugly TRASH for hating on rebecca



oath2order said:


> That ****ing cat needs to stop.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Reizo said:


> *also you're all ugly TRASH for hating on rebecca*



SEE!! REIZO IS COOL!!! YOU GUYS ARE TRAsh!!!
trying 2 write but i only have 4 sentences down and im watching anime im going to get nowhere


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought it was really catchy, and she is very beautiful, in my opinion. <33


----------



## Omfa (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm nothing but thrash? Awww.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Lololol. Defensive fanbase is defensive. xD


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll give it this I'd rather listen to that than Nickelback......uch....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Well... rather then Limp Bizkit or whatever modern rock I guess. I will never forgive them for their utterly crap cover of Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

That derp

when you forgot your library book is due today. eff. eff


----------



## Laurina (Dec 10, 2013)

Made an order on Amazon last week. Estimated delivery date was December 20th. Just went to check on my order to make sure it was processed okay and whatnot with my new card, and it said that my package was at my front door since yesterday, lol. Time to wrap some presents. Weeee c: 

So this is part one of the gifts for my two brothers, my sister, sister in law, and depending if my brother's girlfriend comes to Christmas I'll give it to her or keep it for myself. *Has anybody ever tried anything by Anthon Berg?* Or had liquor filled chocolate? I've had it one night... but can't remember how it tasted since I was already intoxicated.



Spoiler: Anthon Berg; chocolate liqueurs with original spirits








Still not sure what to get them for the rest of their gifts. Still need to find something for my mom and dad too. Christmas came way too fast this year!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

I dislike Anthon Berg. And liquor chocolate in general. Especially cherry


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 10, 2013)

I somehow hit 1,000 posts today.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 10, 2013)

Reizo said:


> I somehow hit 1,000 posts today.



Were they all worthwhile? And congrats!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 10, 2013)

Reizo said:


> I somehow hit 1,000 posts today.



Congrats! 1,005 <33

Also tumblr hates me. I can't view it on this iPad and whenever I try to make a new page it never works D:


----------



## radical6 (Dec 10, 2013)

Reizo said:


> I somehow hit 1,000 posts today.


congrats !!

tumblr mobile sucks just go use a computer


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm at like 5,700 post #winning


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm at like 5,700 post #winning



wonder why cough cough cough


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

Thunder said:


> wonder why cough cough cough



Well considering how they changed the rules for the introduction board so it literally counts for nothing (no bells, no daily count, no overall post count), I do wonder why.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2013)

wow

much post


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

THUNDER GOD DAMN IT STOP IT.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 11, 2013)

You make it too easy.


----------



## Beary (Dec 11, 2013)

LIFE IS TOO EASY
coughTHUNDERcough


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

beary509 said:


> LIFE IS TOO EASY
> coughTHUNDERcough



Lynching you was too easy.

#shotsfired


----------



## Beary (Dec 11, 2013)

LeGASP.

I AM WOUNDED.
My vault of witty remarks has failed me ;-;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 11, 2013)

beary509 said:


> LeGASP.
> 
> I AM WOUNDED.
> My vault of witty remarks has failed me ;-;



Must of have been a small can of remarks then.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 11, 2013)

i was viewing the pokemon x & y community on miiverse and



Spoiler


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 11, 2013)

So I was doing homework and it comes in a little packet. I was really stuck on this one part with half of me drifting the internet and I realized I should finish it and I was having trouble so I asked my mom. She was all rambling about x= 4-2 or something and it made no sense so she called my brother over, and he was like "yeah mom, these empty boxes don't explain anything" so he left. Then I checked edmodo for the homework assignment. REALIZED I WAS ON THE SECOND PAGE AND I ALREADY FINISHED WHAT I HAD TO ALONG TIME AGO D:<


----------



## radical6 (Dec 11, 2013)

i hate writing about myself.  ihave to do an art project thats suppose to like repesentn my life or something like that and its SOooo annoying im SO bad at this this is so annoying please dont make me do this ill write a 20 pg essay on the cold war or something rather than this !!!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 11, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i hate writing about myself.  ihave to do an art project thats suppose to like repesentn my life or something like that and its SOooo annoying im SO bad at this this is so annoying please dont make me do this ill write a 20 pg essay on the cold war or something rather than this !!!!!



I always have a title page, with the words (I am me) on it. Just mess with them.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom said:


> I always have a title page, with the words (I am me) on it. Just mess with them.



i have to make a mask/cloth/or tell a tale (or tell my life in a rap song like the fresh prince of w/e theme song)
it has to do with my life and i honestly have no idea what to do. she showed us some examples by a kid whos picture was supposed to be about how he started off afraid but as he grew up he learned how to over come crap. it was pretty neat, but i have like no idea what to do. my life really isnt interesting and i hate describing my life to people omfg


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 12, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i have to make a mask/cloth/or tell a tale (or tell my life in a rap song like the fresh prince of w/e theme song)
> it has to do with my life and i honestly have no idea what to do. she showed us some examples by a kid whos picture was supposed to be about how he started off afraid but as he grew up he learned how to over come crap. it was pretty neat, but i have like no idea what to do. my life really isnt interesting and i hate describing my life to people omfg



My name is Tsundere and I call people trash on the internet. My hobbies include watching anime, hanging out on the Bell Tree, calling people trash, and playing vidya games.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom said:


> My name is Tsundere and I call people trash on the internet. My hobbies include watching anime, hanging out on the Bell Tree, calling people trash, and playing vidya games.



you forgot the part where im better than everyone 

but rly tho idk wht 2 do and im screwed !!! )):


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 12, 2013)

Tom said:


> My name is Tsundere and I call people trash on the internet. My hobbies include watching anime, hanging out on the Bell Tree, calling people trash, and playing vidya games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 12, 2013)

Reizo said:


>


----------



## Mao (Dec 12, 2013)

HI LONG TIME NO SEE JUST PREACHING ABOUT HOW MANY EXAMS I HAVE HUEHUEHUE SO WISH ME LUCK OR I TURN YOU INTO A BLUEBERRY BYE XOX


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

Yea, reading through my exam essay >_<


----------



## Mao (Dec 12, 2013)

not trying to sound weird but (probably do) does anyone know any online sites/retailers that sell anime/manga hoodies or clothes? ik my sister really wants one for christmas so ya know. i live in the UK so... yeah.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 12, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> not trying to sound weird but (probably do) does anyone know any online sites/retailers that sell anime/manga hoodies or clothes? ik my sister really wants one for christmas so ya know. i live in the UK so... yeah.



Crunchyroll does I think?


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm sorry to just come right in the conversation, but BOOM! Here I am and I'm here to discuss the general things in life.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2013)

Moonlitnite said:


> Hello everyone. I'm sorry to just come right in the conversation, but BOOM! Here I am and I'm here to discuss the general things in life.



cool story bro


----------



## Mao (Dec 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> Crunchyroll does I think?



wowowo omg tysm providingihaveenoughmoneylolol


----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2013)

WHEN UR PARENTS BUY U FIVE GUYS
View attachment 20402


----------



## oath2order (Dec 13, 2013)

tsundere said:


> WHEN UR PARENTS BUY U FIVE GUYS
> View attachment 20402



Prostitution is illegal.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Prostitution is illegal.


*
5 GUYS ARE BURGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thunder (Dec 13, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Prostitution is illegal.



oh my god


----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> oh my god



*shut up trash*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Prostitution is illegal.



Nonono, they're companions.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 14, 2013)

Nah, I know they're burgers, it's a delicious burger place.


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 14, 2013)

Never mix nerds with ice cream. That stuff tastes like pure sugar x 3486739856


----------



## Laurina (Dec 14, 2013)

The word pure sugar made my mouth water thinking about Pixy Stix. I haven't had Pixie Stix in like ten years.


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 14, 2013)

I love Pixie Stix. I have't had one in a couple years or so just cause I never buy them. :3


----------



## Psydye (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes.:http://yuumei.deviantart.com/art/LIKE-AN-ASIAN-299830869


----------



## oath2order (Dec 15, 2013)

Can you not


----------



## radical6 (Dec 15, 2013)

the day the doge meme dies is the day i can rest in peace


----------



## Mao (Dec 15, 2013)

thanks doge xox and just noticed the tag. wut. *credit to i'm not sure who as I just saved this pic from somewhere but thank you to whoever made this (not me lol)*


----------



## radical6 (Dec 15, 2013)

that shiba doesnt deserve to become a meme. the doge meme is trash. the doge meme didnt even start like that im so confused on how its "wow very much blahblahblah" tumblr created hell

i mean look
View attachment 20693


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't see why it should be hated, Heck the "haters" have just made it grow stronger/popular.
I mean, Wow such post, Very Stealth. Thanks Doge.

Also I've gotta re-install Windows and format my C: drive, The poor thing's started to go Banana's for me and It's about time I funded into a trustworthy AV Software, Just depends if I've got the right SATA wire for my DVD drive because that seems to be lacking one. (No idea how a wire inside my PC case would get lost though...)


----------



## radical6 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> I don't see why it should be hated, Heck the "haters" have just made it grow stronger/popular.
> I mean, Wow such post, Very Stealth. Thanks Doge.


memes burn tonight


----------



## oath2order (Dec 16, 2013)

tsundere said:


> that shiba doesnt deserve to become a meme. the doge meme is trash. the doge meme didnt even start like that im so confused on how its "wow very much blahblahblah" tumblr created hell
> 
> i mean look
> View attachment 20693



Tumblr humor is the worst


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Tumblr humor is the worst



Tumblr humour is like the only thing I find funny.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 16, 2013)

FRIENDS ARE MEAN PEOPLE D:<


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Tumblr humor is the best


ikr??


----------



## radical6 (Dec 16, 2013)

depends on what side of tumblr. i mean i dont find the doge meme funny but i do find random posts that look like youtube poop hilarious idk


----------



## Lauren (Dec 16, 2013)

My secret Santa gifts from Iloveyou  I love them!​


----------



## Jake (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


>



JAKE I SWEAR TO THE LORD ALMIGHTY DON'T EVER POST THAT AGAIN I WILL KILL YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 17, 2013)

my shirt caught on fire while i was cooking today. i reached over the stove and my shirt touched the flame and it was like "FWOOSH" and it took me a few seconds to put it out because i was laughing


----------



## Mao (Dec 17, 2013)

A BIRD DECIDED TO SH** ON MY HEAD. FEEL FREE TO LAUGH BECAUSE IT IS KINDA FUNNY. Honestly, if I hadn't of got what I really wanted for Christmas I think I would of screamed


----------



## Mao (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone know where these are from? 


Spoiler: clicky










they were just so cute and I was curious x3 I will love you forever and give you my soul if you tell me D:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

Kh.. grah wah /shakes like a freaking jell-o blob. apparently my teacher is already done with the essays and like 12/14 passed if I counted it correctly. So ergh I hope I did even though I had some trouble with it(Said trouble; I had a hard time fitting my essay into a premade word thing we had to use so I had to first send it in separately and then I had to try anyways because he was so icky about that thing). Will probably wait fetching the other peoples' papers until I know I passed or I will be some blobbaholic again.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

I do so wish my mother would wake up from her nap >.>


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I've got a bad case of phlegm at the moment and my throat is like "Hey! Let's NOT cough this stuff out!"

Or my mind, I've never liked to make very beastly like noises from forcing...stuff out of my throat.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2013)

man i'm tired


----------



## oath2order (Dec 19, 2013)

Thunder said:


> man i'm tired



Tired, I'm man.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Tired, I'm man.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2013)

I live 2 miles from work, and tonight I had to walk home.

I'm ****ing exhausted because work was tiring and I am seriously regretting deciding to wash all my bedsheets tonight.


----------



## Amyy (Dec 20, 2013)

frozen was a good movie <3


----------



## Mao (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anyone play a uke out of intrest? o:


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2013)

My reaction:


----------



## Omfa (Dec 21, 2013)

All assignments are in. Now I can go on and enjoy my winterbreak!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Lucky you mohawk guy. I need to print everyone's essays out at home because my teacher is annoying


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

All I need to do over break is to memorize my lines for an acting project in English for A Christmas Carol. Also, I need to get a costume.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 21, 2013)

EDIT: nevermind, it turned out to be a fake news article


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 21, 2013)

whoops delete this post ahahaha this is embarrassing


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

DERBY DELLA MADONNINA!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

Omg you forgot that mohawk guy lol.

Otherwise, I have too much crap to do tomorrow.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

This night shall never be spoken of again...


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

19 points after 17 games.
A record of 4W-7D-6L.
13th place with almost half of the season done.
5 points to the relegation zone.
17 points to 3rd place.
27 points to 1st place.
Allegri still in charge.

This is a circus.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

Um what the heck...

Anyways.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

Sorry for venting my thoughts here, but this has been getting on my nerves for months.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

Have no idea what or whom that was about but.. yea


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Have no idea what or whom that was about but.. yea


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 22, 2013)

Why did I do this


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

ONCE UPON A TIME I WAS FALLING IN LOVE NOW I'M ONLY FALLING APART.

NOTHING I CAN DO

TOTAL ECLIPSE OF THE HEART

ONCE UPON A TIME THERE WAS LIGHT IN MY LIFE. NOW THERE'S ONLY LOVE IN THE DARK.

NOTHING I CAN SAY.

TOTAL ECLIPSE OF THE HEARTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2013)

oath2order said:


> ONCE UPON A TIME I WAS FALLING IN LOVE NOW I'M ONLY FALLING APART.
> 
> NOTHING I CAN DO
> 
> ...



wow such sing


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

And I thought your post would be something like "Oath you have 93 posts in the span of the 4 hours and 30 minutes it's been a new day on the forums go the **** to sleep."


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2013)

pfth, I like to think I've got a little more variety than that, postcount booster!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

E̶͓͓L͉̩̗͍͕̤͉̟̀͟ ̮̗͘F̧̜͓̘̪̮̪U͚̲̜͕̺̖̺͍͎E̟͈̬͈̥̟̤̝G͚̱̟͡O̷̶̙̹̫͖͔͉ ̸̵̭̠̲͢D̸͙̠̬̮͞?͏̘̩̥L̵͎͙̺̼̦̥̖ͅ ̷̢̻̦̟̱̺̲I̥͚̰̟̗̩͟Ń̲͈͝F̵̱̟́I҉̟̖͓̘͉͕͉ͅE͔͎̭̩̻͓R̯̬̜̠̦̕N͍̰̠̺͜O̼̠ͅ


----------



## Omfa (Dec 23, 2013)

Gonna change my name to AllegrlolxMatri when I get 1000 bells.


----------



## Superpenguin (Dec 23, 2013)

I just burnt my fingers like 10 times making this Christmas gift. :3
Worth it.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 23, 2013)

A little tired today x_x


----------



## Thunder (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm a lotta tired all the time.

Mostly because my bed is pretty much just springs and buncha pillows.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 24, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I'm a lotta tired all the time.
> 
> Mostly because my bed is pretty much just springs and buncha pillows.



I can make your bed more comfortable


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2013)

I appreciate the offer but I know how to fluff my own pillows.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't think that's what he meant, Thunder.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 24, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I appreciate the offer but I know how to fluff my own pillows.



Definitely not what I meant


----------



## Thunder (Dec 24, 2013)

wait you mean like...


----------



## oath2order (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah you know what I mean, hun.

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/expand-dong


----------



## Omfa (Dec 26, 2013)

Comedy gold


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2013)

How about no


----------



## Omfa (Dec 27, 2013)

Such ignorance. Much boring. wow.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Omfa (Dec 27, 2013)

Edit: It was thankfully fake.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2013)

Fake.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 27, 2013)

Edit: All fake.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 29, 2013)

Mumble was awesome. Tonight, from my rapping to Horus reading Cupcakes.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

Mumble?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, Mumble


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

I see?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 29, 2013)

It's amazing


----------



## Omfa (Dec 29, 2013)

I have no idea what it is.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 2, 2014)

90's/early 2000's R&B is so, so good aaaaaaaaaaaargh *explodes*


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2014)

I closed the store tonight.

I have to open in four hours.

****ing kill me.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 2, 2014)

so someone dropped and broke a snowglobe at work today near the entrance. we put up wet floor signs and stuff and everyone who saw it obviously walked around it

_but this one lady_ maybe 50-60 y/o walked right through it and slipped and fell on it like _how stupid can you be_

she yelled DIOS MIO and got up she was ok i guess but she was wearing black and the snowglobe made her butt wet so she continued to walk through the store and those little white snowglobe snowflake things stuck to her butt

the best part is that it's on the security tape and i've watched it about 5 times because it's so damn funny she jUST WALKS ON INTO THE STORE AND SLI[PS


----------



## Thunder (Jan 2, 2014)

Gosh, Reizo, I didn't know you found joy in watching elderly people slip and possibly hurt themselves.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 2, 2014)

SHE WAS OKAY she didn't get hurt it was kind of like slip-n-slide landing

and I do have a sick sense of humor ok


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 3, 2014)

Would really like to build myself a big igloo somewhere far up north and sleep in it for a hundred years. Sigh


----------



## Thunder (Jan 3, 2014)

I hear ya, sister.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

I wanna start my own nation. anyone wanna take over sealand with me?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 3, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> I wanna start my own nation. anyone wanna take over sealand with me?



lol yES BUT


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> lol yES BUT



its a start...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2014)

Sealand terrifies me. Anything that big sticking out of the ocean terrifies me. Mostly because I can't stop imagining what would happen if I fell into the ocean right next to it.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

We can add onto it if we work together. harvest food from the ocean, and have a jolly good time


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't tell if you're serious.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 4, 2014)

I am half serious about it.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmmmmm...
I'd love to, but NO.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 4, 2014)

Make it look more appealing first.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

How about... Atlantis?

You get the money, though, L. Lawliet.
You know, I can not shake the feeling that that L stands for Louis.
Thus, your name is Lewis.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you think I should make a Punchy plush this weekend?
I feel like I need a companion for the Fauna plush I got on my birthday last month. 

Blu Rose: You'll never guess my name. And it's not even Avalon


----------



## Mary (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes. And then you should put it in a box, stamp it, and ship it to my house.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 4, 2014)

That's a good idea! Apart from the whole stamping, boxing, shipping idea 
Punchy will make is way out of the box anyway. Hence his name.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 4, 2014)

The l stands for something else.


----------



## Geebusjas (Jan 4, 2014)

Random question:
How does having a cycling town and a main town work?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 4, 2014)

Geebusjas said:


> Random question:
> How does having a cycling town and a main town work?



Basically, your main town is what you focus most of your time and energy on. Your cycling town is meant to get villagers if you don't have enough space in your own town.

Or or at least that's what I think...


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> The l stands for something else.



Lieutenant?
Lying?


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 4, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Lieutenant?
> Lying?



its just an initial


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

That's...
All?

Why isn't your username just "Lawliet," then?

Shouldn't it mean something? Mine's a gateway to my personality...
Kidding, I don't really care.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 5, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> That's...
> All?
> 
> Why isn't your username just "Lawliet," then?
> ...



if you have seen the anime "death note", you will understand


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, I haven't seen the anime "Death Note."
Please explain?


----------



## Cou (Jan 5, 2014)

Lawliet L is a(n awesome) character from Death Note. :>

In love with your name ~ ~ ~


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh, okay.
Somewhat makes sense...


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I hear ya, sister.



The mattress still giving you trouble huh... Mine's doing that too now actually. It's busted in the center so my back feels kind of lousy when I wake up : /


----------



## Thunder (Jan 6, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> The mattress still giving you trouble huh... Mine's doing that too now actually. It's busted in the center so my back feels kind of lousy when I wake up : /



The springs in my bed kinda... stab me in the ass when I'm trying to sleep. Not very comfortable.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> The springs in my bed kinda... stab me in the ass when I'm trying to sleep. Not very comfortable.



I'd gladly switch beds with you!
I like sharp objects!


----------



## Trundle (Jan 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> The springs in my bed kinda... stab me in the ass when I'm trying to sleep. Not very comfortable.



HAHAHAHAHAHA THAT'S TERRIBLE


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

And I'm reading this while lounging on my memory foam bed. ^.^


----------



## Cou (Jan 6, 2014)

Hahahaha, that actually sounds painful... I'm sorry Thund :=

Also lounging on my comfy bed while reading this ;


----------



## cIementine (Jan 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> The springs in my bed kinda... stab me in the ass when I'm trying to sleep. Not very comfortable.



My bed is as fluffy as a unicorn.
Sorry to hear about your ass.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thunder said:


> The springs in my bed kinda... stab me in the ass when I'm trying to sleep. Not very comfortable.



sleep on the floor


----------



## Thunder (Jan 6, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> My bed is as fluffy as a unicorn.
> Sorry to hear about your ass.



Mine is kind of like a unicorn, too.

Unfortunately, it's not the fluffy parts you'd expect.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

Haha, very funny, Thunder.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know where my Twilight Princess case is or my copy of Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time.

I wanna die right now..


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2014)

Quick guys help.

I remember an imageset on Tumblr. It was basically this love story that people drew, and the plot was two people who kept meeting each other in different lives.

I can't find the damn thing. I know I had it "liked" but it's gone D:


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2014)

im bored


----------



## Lauren (Jan 8, 2014)

Jake. said:


> im bored



I'm a unicorn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Mine is kind of like a unicorn, too.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not the fluffy parts you'd expect.



Also, get memory foam, theyre amazing, I have a bad back and holy ****, its amazing.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 8, 2014)

Having a bed like a unicorn must have a spiky point somewhere... The horn, where does that go


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 8, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I don't know where my Twilight Princess case is or my copy of Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time.
> 
> I wanna die right now..



I can help you with that.
(^_^)

Anyways, the horn goes on the head of the bed.


----------



## Cou (Jan 8, 2014)

Mvm


----------



## Thunder (Jan 8, 2014)

worse than that, it's so damn cold out


----------



## Cou (Jan 8, 2014)

And I'm behind the hospital too


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I'm a unicorn.



so u h8 me??


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 8, 2014)

I think we all do, Jake.

#noh8


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally earned me a golden watering can in New Leaf, earlier today....

It made me so happy!

Edit: OK well technically yesterday, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Finally earned me a golden watering can in New Leaf, earlier today....
> 
> It made me so happy!



this isn't AC discussion


----------



## Psydye (Jan 9, 2014)

Well as this is "General" discussion, it can still "technically" be said here lol.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Well as this is "General" discussion, it can still "technically" be said here lol.



>>> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?73607-What-Did-You-Accomplish-In-Your-Town-Today

and it actually adds to your post count!!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2014)

uh-oh i haven't checked my ac town in a couple of weeks

oh god i bet someone moved out


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2014)

is moridb down or is it just me


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2014)

bye


----------



## Cariad (Jan 9, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I can help you with that.
> (^_^)
> 
> Anyways, the horn goes on the head of the bed.


Thanks!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> >>> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?73607-What-Did-You-Accomplish-In-Your-Town-Today
> 
> and it actually adds to your post count!!



preach sista


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

=I


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 9, 2014)

I hate homework and I hate everything right now D:<


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2014)

but you know what i don't hate

i don't hate vests


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 9, 2014)

Thunder said:


> but you know what i don't hate
> 
> i don't hate vests



Vests look funny

Especially the weird puffy ones, they remind me of those big air pouches for shipping


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2014)

heh, that's a funny way of picturing it


----------



## Mary (Jan 9, 2014)

What happened to the smileys? I thought they helped a ton! You're kinda scary, Thunder.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Thunders not scary! Thunder just needs a sammich .


----------



## radical6 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thunder said:


> but you know what i don't hate
> 
> i don't hate vests



vests are ugly wtf


----------



## Mary (Jan 9, 2014)

The user title takes the edge off of it a bit, though.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

=I i dunno wat to say...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 9, 2014)

I found your new best friend thunder 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?11301-a-potato


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh my god no, Thund's gonna peel them no


----------



## Mary (Jan 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I found your new best friend thunder
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?11301-a-potato



Find your own, that's my potato!
^.^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Dx RUN FOR YOUR LIFE POTATO


----------



## Mary (Jan 9, 2014)

(it's Eridan.)


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 9, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I found your new best friend thunder
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?11301-a-potato



He's viewing he forum "Villager Trading Plaza."

Thunder, go get your new best friend!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

<:3)~
it's a mouse


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

It lookz like that ladies dancin' xD


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 9, 2014)

Thunder said:


>



What.
The.
Heck.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh, I forgot how bad it might look out of context.


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2014)

It's kk Sasha's hungry, peel her potato pls don't let her starve I luv her


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 9, 2014)

Is it from tumblr? D: I can't see it


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2014)

hi i just wanted the 2000th post in my thread ty


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I found your new best friend thunder
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?11301-a-potato



oh dear god why


----------



## Cariad (Jan 10, 2014)

What blogs do people here read? I read the REWM and loads more.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 10, 2014)

I dislocated my knee... That's a thing


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 11, 2014)

need...rest...


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 11, 2014)

God I hate having to use crunches


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 11, 2014)

I officially have a potato as a friend!

Mary and I are its official bodyguards...

On related news, Mr. Lewis, you must feel great. Oath can fix that, with his sodium chloride factory. But, then again, he can do anything with his sodium chloride factory.


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

u guys are making me hungry with all your potato talks :c


----------



## Byngo (Jan 11, 2014)

Eww. I personally hate potatoes. Why, you may ask? My family has them at least once a week. I have grown tired of them. x-x


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

My family cooks potatoes a lot so it has become my favorite :x A lot of filipino dish has potatoes and they're really yummy so D:

And I just learned how to make hash browns last week and I can't wait to make some and eat.

And also can you imagine hating french fries? nooooooOo D: How can you hate potato D:

But at the same time, I understand you. When I eat too much of something, no other way but to get tired and hate it. But I can't that with potatoes D: potatos r yum


----------



## Beary (Jan 11, 2014)

I dislike potatoes 
*whistles*


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

i'm sorry for u guys :'( HAHAJK, it's okay, I love potatoes, yay more potatoes for me. Your loss buds. ^_^;


----------



## Mary (Jan 11, 2014)

My best friend is a potato!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

MASHED POTATOES ARE THE BEST


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope you're watching your potato properly... hehehe?




lynn105 said:


> MASHED POTATOES ARE THE BEST



I can fall in love with you more and more and _more_.

also french fries, salad, hash browns, stewed idk potatoes r really yum idk bout you guyz 

do u know what you can make with a single potato???


----------



## Beary (Jan 11, 2014)

Cou said:


> I hope you're watching your potato properly... hehehe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A brown splotch on the ground


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

ohmygod you're terrible. Poor potato, it's okay, ily potato. 

You guys have no idea how blessed we are to have potatoes. ToT


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd gladly replace the rice that I eat everyday with potatoes


----------



## Byngo (Jan 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I'd gladly replace the rice that I eat everyday with potatoes



I'll trade.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I'd gladly replace the rice that I eat everyday with potatoes



YOU KNOW MY LIFE NOW


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

rice and potatoes are must haves, how could you all


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

Cou said:


> I hope you're watching your potato properly... hehehe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Potatoes are like the structure of food its beautiful

ALMOST ALL POTATO IS GOOD POTATO


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2014)

Cou said:


> rice and potatoes are must haves, how could you all



rice is good provided something is done with it

otherwise i'd rather have potatoes


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> rice is good provided something is done with it
> 
> otherwise i'd rather have potatoes



well, yes, may just be me, but I never get full without having me some rice.

and ugh i hate to agree with you but of course, potatoes are eat-anytime-anywhere food for me, so i would also rather have it?


----------



## Byngo (Jan 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Potatoes are like the structure of food its beautiful
> 
> ALMOST ALL POTATO IS GOOD POTATO



I thought we were friends?!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I thought we were friends?!



D: BUT POTATOES 
you can shape them and fry them and cook them up!

pls why is potatoes the end of our friendship? ;^;


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

WHAT BUT POTATOES BRING PPL TOGETHER YOU CAN SHARE IT SOMETIMES YOU CAN HA VE SOME





lynn105 said:


> you can shape them and fry them and cook them up!



best ever


----------



## radical6 (Jan 11, 2014)

im sick of rice and potatoes literally i eat them at least once a week


----------



## Beary (Jan 11, 2014)

Okay, lets all talk about pasta now.

Pasta is amazing.


----------



## effluo (Jan 11, 2014)

All potatoes are beautiful. I could eat them happily everyday... <3


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

hahaha, i also have rice everyday, three times a day or more or something, and potatoes at least about twice a week, and I've still not gotten tired of it  Guess favorites 5ever or something.

I love Pasta, but idk where that would take us




effluo said:


> All potatoes are beautiful. I could eat them happily everyday... <3



Bless ppl like you <3


----------



## Byngo (Jan 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> D: BUT POTATOES
> you can shape them and fry them and cook them up!
> 
> pls why is potatoes the end of our friendship? ;^;



This image describes our situation pretty good:




(I'm running, obviously)


----------



## Thunder (Jan 11, 2014)

Cou said:


> well, yes, may just be me, but I never get full without having me some rice.
> 
> and ugh i hate to agree with you but of course, potatoes are eat-anytime-anywhere food for me, so i would also rather have it?



whats wrong with agreeing with me


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

tsundere said:


> im sick of rice and potatoes literally i eat them at least once a week



KAGEROU DAYS !!!!

I basically eat rice every day with an exception of noodles or something D:



beary509 said:


> Okay, lets all talk about pasta now.
> 
> Pasta is amazing.


I like spaghetti and Alfredo! : D ramen noodles



effluo said:


> All potatoes are beautiful. I could eat them happily everyday... <3


yES BE MY FRIEND


----------



## Cou (Jan 11, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> This image describes our situation pretty good:
> 
> View attachment 23782
> 
> (I'm running, obviously)



HAHAHA LYNNY IS A CUTE DINO <3



Thunder said:


> whats wrong with agreeing with me



i kind of h8 you but you're still awesome, like sometimes right?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 11, 2014)

http://www.beesbeesbees.com/
:I


----------



## Beary (Jan 11, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> http://www.beesbeesbees.com/
> :I



Oh god why


----------



## radical6 (Jan 11, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> KAGEROU DAYS !!!!
> 
> I basically eat rice every day with an exception of noodles or something D:


i love kano and ene so much heh 

and i eat noodles at least 4 times a week along with rice and potatoes


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 11, 2014)

NO.

I ABSOLUTELY HATE POTATOES AS A FOOD.

But, when they have personalities, and can talk, then they are lovely things.
Am I the only one that hates anything made from potatoes? French fries, soups, stews, MASHED POTATOES ARE THE WORST.
Also, I think that I would gladly eat rice every day.
Rice is awesome.

For pastas, I'm not Mario.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> NO.
> 
> I ABSOLUTELY HATE POTATOES AS A FOOD.
> 
> ...



Ew to you
Rice is okay unless you actually have something to eat it with :/


----------



## Murray (Jan 12, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ew to you
> Rice is okay unless you actually have something to eat it with :/



dont get me wrong potatoes are great but both potate and rice need something with them ~ idk but just eating a plain potato doesnt seem very appetizing to me, compared to plain rice which i could


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 12, 2014)

I know, I know, I'm a disgusting person.

Wait, what? Rice is okay _unless_ if you actually have something to eat it with?

What? Are you saying that rice is terrible in all situations?

Oh, I see what you mean. Nevermind.


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

wah! did you just say you hate food made with potatoes?? french fries?? mashed potatoes??? soup?? whattttttttt, blu pls


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Gotta love dem Potaterz


----------



## Byngo (Jan 12, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> Gotta love dem Potaterz



I see no evil, I hear no evil, I speak no evil.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 12, 2014)

why cant i ever take good photos i hate my yearbook photo so much i want to rip it out oh my god


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

tsundere said:


> why cant i ever take good photos i hate my yearbook photo so much i want to rip it out oh my god



_same_   

I just wanna hack the yearbook staffs photographer whatever omfg

Or can I have retakes geezus


----------



## radical6 (Jan 12, 2014)

Cou said:


> _same_
> 
> I just wanna hack the yearbook staffs photographer whatever omfg
> 
> Or can I have retakes geezus



i went in to retake but they said no because i didnt buy anything


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

=I I hate how photos are taken at the beginning of the school year and then at the end people look older xD


----------



## harime (Jan 13, 2014)

I look the same (except for my hair) because I stay short 
*disgruntled noises + levi's stare*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2014)

My hands are all icky from a slime science lab :s


----------



## Cou (Jan 13, 2014)

sight at the thoughts of school


----------



## Mao (Jan 13, 2014)

IM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW YOU DONT EVEN. FINALLY GOT MY COSMIC KEDS <3 Or will. Thats the up side. Down side: they might not fit as I have heard they are quite narrow and pointy at the front, they were quite expensive and it could take up to _twenty_ frikkin days to arrive. It's ok though, I still love you keds.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm happy because I finally voted for someone that was red. 

c:


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 13, 2014)

Went to gamestop today. Traded in 19 games. Got 200+ dollars, and got 5 games and 2 classic Wii remote controller thingies and had 8 cents leftover.

Pretty damm proud of myself.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 13, 2014)

Keep forgetting to email a teacher. :/


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Keep forgetting to email a teacher. :/



THIS


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll just do it in the morning or something, I need to get the email address first. And I don't feel like rummaging through papers for it.


----------



## Beary (Jan 13, 2014)

I am so sick of school right now ;u;
I failed a test, woo. But I finished reworking it, so maybe I'll get it back up to a B ;o;


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't understand how people can sleep for only about 5 hours. It doesn't make sense when they say, "used to it" bc shouldn't they be more tired. Oh well I'm too sleepy for anything rn


----------



## Cariad (Jan 14, 2014)

Same, I sleep for over 10 hours


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 14, 2014)

Cou said:


> I don't understand how people can sleep for only about 5 hours. It doesn't make sense when they say, "used to it" bc shouldn't they be more tired. Oh well I'm too sleepy for anything rn



Oddly enough, the more sleep I get the more exhausted I am in the morning. And vice versa.

I don't know why I'm so messed up.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

If I'm tired during the day and take a nap, I feel worse. o-o


----------



## harime (Jan 14, 2014)

The later I sleep the earlier I wake up xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 14, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> If I'm tired during the day and take a nap, I feel worse. o-o



Try not to sleep any longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 14, 2014)

im pretty sure if you sleep more then you need you wake up more tired
i only end up for sleeping for like 5-6 hours so i wake up pretty tired. then on the weekends i sleep for like 12 hours and i wake up at like..4 pm frick


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Try not to sleep any longer than 30 minutes.



Thanks, I'll try that. I do notice that, if I sleep for like an hour, I feel weird. .-.


----------



## Cou (Jan 15, 2014)

Pretty weird because I'm _always_ so sleepy around 3-9 PM. But when it's time for me to sleep (which is around 10PM-5AM), I'm not sleepy??? And I have to have about 9 hours of sleep or I get cranky the whole day, like today -_-


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2014)

I HAVENT LISTED TO WRECKING BAL FOR ABOUT 2 DAYS AND I JUST AHD AN ANXIETY ATTACK!!!!!!!111


----------



## Cariad (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh no!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)

Seedorf is gonna tear up Serie A.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 15, 2014)

omfa what are you talking about


----------



## Omfa (Jan 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> omfa what are you talking about



This guy bringing beautiful football back to Milan.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 15, 2014)

Tiny said:


> The later I sleep the earlier I wake up xD



Same here!

Also, Cou...
I hate all foods made with potatoes.
Your plead has been disqualified.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Also, Cou...
> I hate all foods made with potatoes.
> Your plead has been disqualified.



#officially h8 you

Potatoes are like perfection


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 15, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> #officially h8 you
> 
> Potatoes are like perfection



I thought you already hated me...
Despite my hatred of them.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 15, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I thought you already hated me...
> Despite my hatred of them.



[Hate intensifies]

KONPEITO LOOKS REALLY YUMMY!! I was searching what it was since so many people have that town name is lol


----------



## Cou (Jan 15, 2014)

Aww it's ok lovebirds but blu what!!!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 16, 2014)

Cou said:


> Aww it's ok lovebirds but blu what!!!



*Stares malevolently*
I thought we were friends!
I. Do. Not. Like. Potatoes.
I. Hate. Potatoes.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> *Stares malevolently*
> I thought we were friends!
> I. Do. Not. Like. Potatoes.
> I. Hate. Potatoes.



POTATOES ARE DELICIOUS


----------



## Jake (Jan 16, 2014)

i died


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 16, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> [Hate intensifies]
> 
> KONPEITO LOOKS REALLY YUMMY!! I was searching what it was since so many people have that town name is lol


----------



## Omfa (Jan 16, 2014)

Apparently have a fan club:
http://omfa-fan.deviantart.com/

- - - Post Merge - - -

D'aww look at those comments.

*XxCactusxX*: "I LOVE OMFA!"

*DebbyDingo*: "OMFA OMFA OMFA OMFA OMFA OMFA OMFA OMFA OMFA OMFA OMFA OMFA"


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2014)

Omfa said:


> Apparently have a fan club:
> http://omfa-fan.deviantart.com/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Lolol wonder if I have one too


----------



## Omfa (Jan 16, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Lolol wonder if I have one too



Pfft, you have a measly number on fans. One.
http://deviant-girl-amazing.deviantart.com/art/Umeko-Fan-Button-412662521


----------



## oath2order (Jan 16, 2014)

I AM THE OATH TO ORDER.

EVERYBODY LOVES ME.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 16, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I AM THE OATH TO ORDER.
> 
> EVERYBODY LOVES ME.



WHY


----------



## Omfa (Jan 16, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I AM THE OATH TO ORDER.
> 
> EVERYBODY LOVES ME.



Where's your fanclub?


----------



## Cariad (Jan 16, 2014)

I wanted school to finish...


----------



## Mao (Jan 16, 2014)

YAY MY KEDS ARRIVED <3 http://www.keds.com/commonimages/keds/zoom/WF48153_1_1200x735.jpg now go be jel xox imo, the blue ones looked cooler but weren't on sale D: oops, think I need insoles as they're 1 size too big lolol what you get when you order online also is my sig too big


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 16, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


>



I love that movie!
Aren't the creatures from _Spirited Away_, along with other Japanese Anime?
That was the first movie I ever watched all the way through. I was three at the time.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 17, 2014)

Is anyone else getting annoyed at the rising price of TBT bells lol One day they'll raise it to 1mil per 100 TBT aND THE JIGS UP CHUMPS (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻ jk but how many bells would they even have omg e-e


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't you just love it when someone posts something so stupid that you're glad you blocked them?


----------



## Omfa (Jan 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Don't you just love it when someone posts something so stupid that you're glad you blocked them?



Can't relate.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will guide us to our 8th CL victory!


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 18, 2014)

Mood swings. Ugh : |


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2014)

Omfa said:


> Will guide us to our 8th CL victory!



NOBODY CARES. 

*NOBODY CARES*

_NOBODY CARES_

NOBODY CARES

NOBODY CARES​
NOBODY CARES​

NOBODY CARES


NOBODY CARES


----------



## Omfa (Jan 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> NOBODY CARES.
> 
> *NOBODY CARES*
> 
> ...



Actually, I sort of care. How would you define "nobody"?


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> NOBODY CARES.
> 
> *NOBODY CARES*
> 
> ...



Is it just me or do I find this really funny /imsorry

Well I should be doing homework but lets procrastinate woohoo life is great.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> NOBODY CARES.
> 
> *NOBODY CARES*
> 
> ...



I'm nobody.


----------



## Mary (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm nobody's friend's friend's dad's cousin's doctor's dentist's neighbor's sister-in-law.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 18, 2014)

Mary said:


> I'm nobody's friend's friend's dad's cousin's doctor's dentist's neighbor's sister-in-law.



Which one?


----------



## radical6 (Jan 18, 2014)

what the heck is going on here wtf


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2014)

tsundere said:


> what the heck is going on here wtf



everything

but i love your avatar and im going back to reading kagerou days! It's been a long time since i read it since i ran out of chapters lol


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 18, 2014)

Apparently, Mary is my friend's friend's dad's cousin's doctor's dentist's neighbor's sister-in-law.


----------



## Mary (Jan 18, 2014)

Mary is amused.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2014)

you guys are killing the thread!

Guys read kagerou days with me


----------



## Mary (Jan 18, 2014)

It's the GD thread. It is invincible.


Karla is scary.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2014)

Mary said:


> Karla is scary.



I feel like karla will kill me if shep doesnt move out soon s:


----------



## Mary (Jan 18, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised. R.I.P.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 19, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> everything
> 
> but i love your avatar and im going back to reading kagerou days! It's been a long time since i read it since i ran out of chapters lol



I LOVE KAGEROU (did u listen to thr songs ??) 
ch 19 came out a while ago and theyre working on ch 20. i plan to read the light novel and im excited for thr anime in april omg


----------



## Cariad (Jan 19, 2014)

What is kagerou?


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol @ Man Utd. Moyes is their Allegri.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 19, 2014)

Omfa said:


> Lol @ Man Utd. Moyes is their Allegri.



I know, right!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

Let's see how this'll go...


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

*burrows and lurks*


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

Let's talk about potatoes again.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 19, 2014)

beary509 said:


> Let's talk about potatoes again.



Yes

I'd like to burn all of them c:


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

*Mini pre-match thread*

*Milan - Hellas Verona.
*
*Milan*:
Seedorf's first game in charge! 
4-2-3-1 for the first time. Cristante sadly on the bench. 

*Verona*:
Jorginho has gone to Napoli.
Luca Toni injured.

Prediction: 2-0


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2014)

Omfa said:


> *Milan - Hellas Verona.
> *
> *Milan*:
> Seedorf's first game in charge!
> ...



LOL he plays in Verona nowadays? Now with mustache.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 19, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Yes
> 
> I'd like to burn all of them c:



Maybe we need a potatoes thread?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 19, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Yes
> 
> I'd like to burn all of them c:



Case closed.
Most sensible response yet.


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd like to eat the potatoes instead, don't burn them! ToT

You guys are making me hungry already though ~ ~ ~


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 19, 2014)

View attachment 24649


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

Cou said:


> I'd like to eat the potatoes instead, don't burn them! ToT
> 
> You guys are making me hungry already though ~ ~ ~


It's three o clock and I still haven't eaten lunch.  Tell me about it


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2014)

Alphamega said:


> It's three o clock and I still haven't eaten lunch.  Tell me about it



Haha we oughta eat soon! It's 12 and still haven't had anything :x Ok! That's it, gonna eat now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Blu, are those... Candies? Hate candies


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 19, 2014)

Never mind, just ate.  Ramen noodles with pieces of roasted Chinese duck, with hot sauce!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 19, 2014)

View attachment 24654

For all of y'all potato lovers out there...

Stare at the blue surface. You will be calmed, and not want to eat your taters anymore.

View attachment 24655


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

Omfa said:


> *Milan - Hellas Verona.
> *
> *Milan*:
> Seedorf's first game in charge!
> ...



HT: 0-0

Possession: 76-24
Pass success: 89-64
Total shots: 13-3
Shots on target: 4-1

Seedorf is a man with a plan!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol. That pic.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2014)

Omfa said:


> HT: 0-0
> 
> Possession: 76-24
> Pass success: 89-64
> ...








>.>


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

Omfa said:


> *Milan - Hellas Verona.
> *
> *Milan*:
> Seedorf's first game in charge!
> ...



FT: 1-0

Balo 82' (Pen)

Possession: 70-30
Pass success: 88-70
Total shots: 25-13
Shots on target: 7-8

Not a good second half. We lucked out with the penalty. We didn't create a lot of chances, and played kind of slow. It's an upgrade from our time under Allegri and I can't wait to see what the future has in store for the Seedorf era.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2014)

go..away...with your analysis crap :3 pl0x


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll do this every week now. Just 'cause you asked so nicely.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## radical6 (Jan 19, 2014)

literally every time i check this thread theres random sport crap and then you guys are talking about potatoes wtf


----------



## Byngo (Jan 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> literally every time i check this thread theres random sport crap and then you guys are talking about potatoes wtf



General discussion is general 

c:


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> literally every time i check this thread theres random sport crap and then you guys are talking about potatoes wtf



HAHAHA I DK WHO BRINGS UP THE POTATOES but it pretty much bring everyone (well me) here oops!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

No potato talk. I am gonna make this the "Football thread".


----------



## Byngo (Jan 19, 2014)

Cou said:


> HAHAHA I DK WHO BRINGS UP THE POTATOES but it pretty much bring everyone (well me) here oops!



My potatoes bring all the boys to the yard, and their like it's better than yours, damn right it's better than yours!


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

So much love from Honda!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2014)

is that blonde guy asian?


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

Umeko said:


> is that blonde guy asian?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2014)

thought i recognized him...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2014)

This sports crap


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah let's discuss hippies.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

Even Cafu tweeted this picture


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2014)

coffee what


----------



## Omfa (Jan 19, 2014)

Late night forum browsing. Best GIF ever. Multiple feels.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2014)

Omfa said:


> Late night forum browsing. Best GIF ever. Multiple feels.








STOP.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 19, 2014)

this thread is a trainwreck


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 19, 2014)

It's General Discussion, tsundere...


----------



## radical6 (Jan 20, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> It's General Discussion, tsundere...


there isnt very much discussion if its just you guys talking about potaoes and omfa posting random soccer crap omg

but anyway i hate being so sick like im coughing every min or two wtf go away ive had this for like 7 months im gonna die rip


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> there isnt very much discussion if its just you guys talking about potaoes and omfa posting random soccer crap omg





TRUTH


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

The football stuff needs to go somewhere. This is where it fits the best.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## unravel (Jan 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> literally every time i check this thread theres random sport crap and then you guys are talking about potatoes wtf





oath2order said:


> STOP.



Errr these!!
Well let's be honest here, not all people knows those crap, I'm a fan of soccer, I play soccer at school... but I dunno the players and stuff so yeah :U
Inazuma Eleven fans here?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Nope, also GENERAL discussion. Let it be.

And why is random idiot ringing my doorbell when I'm not even awake?


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Errr these!!
> Well let's be honest here, not all people knows those crap, I'm a fan of soccer, I play soccer at school... but I dunno the players and stuff so yeah :U
> Inazuma Eleven fans here?



Then I'm gonna teach you all. You're welcome!


----------



## Cariad (Jan 20, 2014)

Omfa said:


> Then I'm gonna teach you all. You're welcome!



Yay...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

woot. then we can.. ship umfa 5ever


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Umeko said:


> woot. then we can.. ship umfa 5ever



Umfa.
Umfa!
UMFA.
UMFA!
Umfa 4ever.
UMFA 4ever.
UMFA 4EVER!
UMFA 5EVER!

Umfa is a <4 relationship.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Wrong thread but YES


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

Wtf. Don't ruin my football thread.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok so I'm gonna keep posting this pic until we talk about something else


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> Ok so I'm gonna keep posting this pic until we talk about something else



I'll give you two choices. Football, or A.C. Milan. Either way I'll be happy.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Byngo (Jan 20, 2014)

Enough with sports stuff

Let's talk about something else c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

Inter almost swapped Guarin for Vucinic. 
Thorir only stopped the deal after the Inter fans cried rivers.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

Guarin is now refusing to leave Juve's offices according to SKY.


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 20, 2014)

GOD

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

lynn105 said:


>



That's cute, but cruel at the same time...

So, how does the superbowl look for us Americans? Who do y'all think will win? I'm wearing a Broncos sweatshirt right now.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

The superbowl is now? Anyway, the Inter fans are calling Thoir all kinds of name, while Guarin refuses to stay in Inter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some reports say that Guarin threatened with not attending Inter's trainings, if his move to Juventus isn't completed.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 20, 2014)

shut up no one cares youre talking about soccer to be cute and quirky but its annoying literally go start a soccer thread then


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> shut up no one cares youre talking about soccer to be cute and quirky but its annoying literally go start a soccer thread then



This is the "_General_ thread".


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Because you are the only soccer dude here anyways.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Because you are the only soccer dude here anyways.



That's why I won't open a thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Because

let's talk about Umfa or. pron. idk.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 20, 2014)

Omfa said:


> This is the "_General_ thread".


YOURE MAKING IT THE SOCCER THREAD LITERALLY NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOUR SOCCER CRAP


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> _*YOURE MAKING IT THE SOCCER THREAD*_ LITERALLY NO OMEC CARES ABOUT YOUR SOCCER CRAP



That's the main idea, yeah.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 20, 2014)

Omfa said:


> That's the main idea, yeah.


go join a soccer forum no one finds you funny bye


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Omfa said:


> The superbowl is now? Anyway, the Inter fans are calling Thoir all kinds of name, while Guarin refuses to stay in Inter.



No, it's in two weeks.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 20, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> So, how does the superbowl look for us Americans? Who do y'all think will win? I'm wearing a Broncos sweatshirt right now.


(seahawks will win bc seattle is cool)


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

Omfa said:


> Then I'm gonna teach you all. You're welcome!









Yeah.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> go join a soccer forum no one finds you funny bye



I am not trying to be funny.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

yes u do

umfa.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

Umeko said:


> yes u do
> 
> umfa.



Is "Umfa" my new nickname? I don't really like it. I am not trying to be funny though. I just want to spam this thread with football stuff.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

Omfa said:


> Is Umfa my new nickname? I don't really like it. I am not trying to be funny though. I just want to spam this thread with football stuff.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

No it's us

and this is not a spam soccer thread now go


----------



## radical6 (Jan 20, 2014)

rip general discussion bc of omfa posting his random soccer crap and spamming the thread trying to be funny


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> rip general discussion bc of omfa posting his random soccer crap and spamming the thread trying to be funny



I still don't see how football is funny. Care to explain?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> rip general discussion bc of omfa posting his random soccer crap and spamming the thread trying to be funny



aye tsun


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

Omfa said:


> I still don't see how football is funny. Care to explain?



In regards to football


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> In regards to football



I'll make you care!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 20, 2014)

Omfa said:


> I still don't see how football is funny. Care to explain?



It's not funny; It's annoying. c:


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


>



Do it at point blank range.
Two problems to be dealt with.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2014)

i want my card gifts


----------



## Byngo (Jan 20, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> i want my card gifts



I can give you some c:

You live in MI right?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 20, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I can give you some c:
> 
> You live in MI right?



Yupp
Would prefer from this shop pls
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?126791-JoJos-Mini-Mart-2013-2014-Come-on-in-we-are-OPEN


----------



## Byngo (Jan 20, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Yupp
> Would prefer from this shop pls
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?126791-JoJos-Mini-Mart-2013-2014-Come-on-in-we-are-OPEN



I'll get you one if you ship #Blynn


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I'll get you one if you ship #Blynn



If she starts, I stop.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Wahey. Wonder if I should TT out more villagers to sell or not. Only "popular" I have is like Bianca and she sux anyways. So nah


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 21, 2014)

Urgh, Im stuck in the middle of a week long argument between two of my friends, and both get angry if I hang out with the other, but both expect me to hang out with them. I've tried everything to try to get them to make up, and they won't even talk to each other now. Both of them expect me to side with them, but they're both my friends so I can't join up with one of them. What do I do?


----------



## Cariad (Jan 21, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Urgh, Im stuck in the middle of a week long argument between two of my friends, and both get angry if I hang out with the other, but both expect me to hang out with them. I've tried everything to try to get them to make up, and they won't even talk to each other now. Both of them expect me to side with them, but they're both my friends so I can't join up with one of them. What do I do?



Chill and get them to sort themselves out, stay outta it!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 21, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Chill and get them to sort themselves out, stay outta it!



I tried, but then both expect me to hang around with them at school, and walk home with them after band practice, and they both get really angry and upset if I don't... which is a problem, since I'm in some of the same classes as them, and can't avoid them completely or anything.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 21, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I tried, but then both expect me to hang around with them at school, and walk home with them after band practice, and they both get really angry and upset if I don't... which is a problem, since I'm in some of the same classes as them, and can't avoid them completely or anything.



Tell them how you feel, if they are true friends, they will stop fighting. Were they good friends before?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 21, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Tell them how you feel, if they are true friends, they will stop fighting. Were they good friends before?



They were pretty good friends before, but I think they origionally started fighting because of one of them's boyfriend. Though she's not with him any more, so I'm not entirely sure what the fighting is about now...


----------



## Cariad (Jan 21, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> They were pretty good friends before, but I think they origionally started fighting because of one of them's boyfriend. Though she's not with him any more, so I'm not entirely sure what the fighting is about now...



Oh... I'm sure they'll get over it!


----------



## Byngo (Jan 21, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Wahey. Wonder if I should TT out more villagers to sell or not. Only "popular" I have is like Bianca and she sux anyways. So nah



Bianca doesn't suck :c

She's fabulous


----------



## cIementine (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi guys! I can't believe I got Beau back yesterday :3


----------



## Cariad (Jan 21, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Hi guys! I can't believe I got Beau back yesterday :3



Yay.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Hi guys! I can't believe I got Beau back yesterday :3



omg holy parmesan grats o:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 21, 2014)

I GOT MY FAIR PILLOW OMG IM DYING ITS SO CUTE HHHHHH


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I GOT MY FAIR PILLOW OMG IM DYING ITS SO CUTE HHHHHH



*Screams*

How cute is it, on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 21, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> *Screams*
> 
> How cute is it, on a scale of 1-10?



100!!!!!

Will upload pic soon . . .


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> 100!!!!!
> 
> Will upload pic soon . . .



Not 1,000,000?

*Soon is not soon enough!*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 21, 2014)

http://m.imgur.com/a/MBoq3

//scREAMS ETERNALLY 

no jubs sticker tho :c


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

OH MEH GAWD
DATZ AWESOME, CONGRATS LYNN


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

#omygodsocute

*Joins in screaming eternally*


----------



## Byngo (Jan 21, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> http://m.imgur.com/a/MBoq3
> 
> //scREAMS ETERNALLY
> 
> no jubs sticker tho :c



o:
Oh my


----------



## Thunder (Jan 21, 2014)

Jer's got some pretty bad handwriting


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

GUESS WAT THUNDER?!


----------



## Beary (Jan 21, 2014)

IM GUESSING IT HAS TO DO WIF POTATOS


----------



## radical6 (Jan 21, 2014)

cute pillow!!
teachers cut points off for the smallest things like i got a perfect grade on everything for my presentation except he marked me down because my group was like..presenting it because i cant talk loud and i was spinning in my chair because i typed up the whole thing anyway and he took off a point for that :' (


----------



## Mao (Jan 22, 2014)

Let me make your day <3 Stop it at 1:23 because the rest is blah blah. WARNING: STRONG LANGUAGE. But you can mute it as the subtitles don't show the words. 








Spoiler: Read me AFTER you've watched



Lol it's fake. Jk. Well. Only what she said is fake, so she could of been raging about cheeseburger's for all I know. Sorry to break it to you </3


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 22, 2014)

^ I've seen that before xD


----------



## Byngo (Jan 22, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Let me make your day <3 Stop it at 1:23 because the rest is blah blah. WARNING: STRONG LANGUAGE. But you can mute it as the subtitles don't show the words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was me


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 24, 2014)

tsundere said:


> cute pillow!!
> teachers cut points off for the smallest things like i got a perfect grade on everything for my presentation except he marked me down because my group was like..presenting it because i cant talk loud and i was spinning in my chair because i typed up the whole thing anyway and he took off a point for that :' (


Aw man that sucks D: On my presentation I thought I'd be fine and I even made flash cards to help but I got really nervous and barely said anything :c 

bUT HOLY JESUS NO SCHOOL TODAY


----------



## Farobi (Jan 24, 2014)

I just started reading One Piece.
It's pretty good.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I just started reading One Piece.
> It's pretty good.



It is awesome. First manga I ever read, still reads it


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 24, 2014)

Urgh, the fire alarm went off today in school, so we all had to stand outside on the MUGA in the rain :/ 
Turns out someone in the sports hall kicked a ball at the alarm thingy on purpose to get out of having to play football...


----------



## Cou (Jan 24, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I just started reading One Piece.
> It's pretty good.



You're so so so so so so so so so awesome!!!!!!!! It's my all-time favorite. i can even say it's my life


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Aw man that sucks D: On my presentation I thought I'd be fine and I even made flash cards to help but I got really nervous and barely said anything :c
> 
> bUT HOLY JESUS NO SCHOOL TODAY



Holy, holy!
God almighty!
He reigns! He reigns!
He just cancelled school for you-hoo,
God Almighty, he reigns! He reigns!

*Note: This is a parody of a semi-popular Christian song. I was not meaning any offense by this, and, if you so choose to take action, remember this note.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 24, 2014)

holy crap
(this is all live btw. i have noo idea whats going on. i hope no one gets hurt though)
but im just gonna copy paste
"THERE’S A LAW BEING PASSED THERE THAT WOULD TURN THE ENTIRE GOVERNMENT INTO A TOTALITARIAN/DYSTOPIAN STATE BY NOT ALLOWING THE CITIZENS TO PROTEST

THE ENTIRE COUNTRY IS IN AN UPROAR, TENS OF THOUSANDS ON THE STREETS

The Ukrainian government passed the law without following proper parliamentary procedure, and thus it’s illegal. Since Ukraine has no independent judiciary to nullify the illegal laws, they have to fight for their civil rights or else they will be stripped away. Some people are having their Internet shut off, so they might not always be able to tell people what’s going on. GET THE WORD OUT!  "


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 24, 2014)

tsundere said:


> holy crap
> (this is all live btw. i have noo idea whats going on. i hope no one gets hurt though)
> but im just gonna copy paste
> "THERE’S A LAW BEING PASSED THERE THAT WOULD TURN THE ENTIRE GOVERNMENT INTO A TOTALITARIAN/DYSTOPIAN STATE BY NOT ALLOWING THE CITIZENS TO PROTEST
> ...



Well darn that meddling Putin! Tsk.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2014)

Idk just idk http://us11.chatzy.com/89053728017838

We're rping animal crossing characters now and omg LOL


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2014)

eh wot


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2014)

Idk we stopped now but it was hillarious omg


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 28, 2014)

It was hilarious.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 28, 2014)

One of the most frustrating feelings is waiting for a package to arrive. ;w; I just wish it could be here now. As much as I love online shopping, the wait is just endless. :c At least I think so anyway.

So, how is everyone on this General Discussion thread today? ^^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm good  Got meh braces off today LOLOL x3


----------



## Cou (Jan 28, 2014)

congrat!

and im also waiting for a package i hope i get it soon!!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 28, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> I'm good  Got meh braces off today LOLOL x3



Is it not the wierdest feeling ever?


----------



## Byngo (Jan 28, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Is it not the wierdest feeling ever?



Having a metal thing jabbed in between your teeth and gums is the weirdest feeling ever. (It's for gingivitis)

;_;


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2014)

ouuch.

I remember getting my braces off <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

NO SCHOOL SINCE MONDAY

WHAT IS THIS LUCK


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> NO SCHOOL SINCE MONDAY
> 
> WHAT IS THIS LUCK



THIS LUCK...
THIS LUCK IS THE FACT THAT INCLIMACTICAL TEMPERATURES ARE CAUSING IT TO GET REALLY COLD, THUS THE SCHOOL CANCELS.

/end random caps lock.


----------



## Cou (Jan 29, 2014)

zzz PPL LIKE U MAKES ME HATE MY LIFE AND SCHOOL


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

Cou said:


> zzz PPL LIKE U MAKES ME HATE MY LIFE AND SCHOOL



Great to know *wink*


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, the problem I was having about being stuck in the middle of two friends fighting isn't a problem anymore...
I'm now only friends with one of them, the other gave me a black eye because I wouldn't walk home with her. great friend she was :/


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2014)

Classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hsWnvwIJWA


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Well, the problem I was having about being stuck in the middle of two friends fighting isn't a problem anymore...
> I'm now only friends with one of them, the other gave me a black eye because I wouldn't walk home with her. great friend she was :/



Yup. BFF.
I'm sorry for you...


----------



## Mary (Jan 29, 2014)

Snow week. I'm gonna miss my TSA meeting! (Not the Airport kind)
I'm not going to get this stupid game designed in time for states!


----------



## Cou (Jan 29, 2014)

hahaha omg so sad my school just cancelled our winter formal dance crap bc no one really bought tickets


----------



## radical6 (Jan 30, 2014)

Cou said:


> hahaha omg so sad my school just cancelled our winter formal dance crap bc no one really bought tickets


OMG I FEEL BAD FOR U LMAO


----------



## Cou (Jan 30, 2014)

tsundere said:


> OMG I FEEL BAD FOR U LMAO



HAHA NO NO I never intended to go hahahaha, i feel bad for ppl because they were already making posters and bought dresses omfg idk why im laughing but its so sad for them...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 30, 2014)

THE TOILET IS CLOGGED 


HALPPP


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> THE TOILET IS CLOGGED
> 
> 
> HALPPP



Way way way too much info, Lynn.

Get a plunger ffs.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 30, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> THE TOILET IS CLOGGED
> 
> 
> HALPPP



Just one thing to say.
You.
Are.
Screwed.

Actually, take Mary's suggestion, it will really help.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 30, 2014)

I already have the plunger .-. Its not lowering the water...


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 30, 2014)

Have you tried... uh... plunging, for lack of a better word?

Or what?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 30, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Have you tried... uh... plunging, for lack of a better word?
> 
> Or what?



Do you think im dumb or something


Anyways i fixed it now the second time I lowered the water until there was almost none and flushed it


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

My best friend is my space heater. <3


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 30, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Do you think im dumb or something



Says the intelligent girl.

Mary, my best friend is a bunch of nonexistent pixels.


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaa! A stink bug flew somewhere, I heard it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh my god. Another one. Help. Me.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2014)

I just opened a bag of cookies and it says '4 cookies'

Theres only two 

DARN YOU CHIPS AHOY


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 31, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I just opened a bag of cookies and it says '4 cookies'
> 
> Theres only two
> 
> DARN YOU CHIPS AHOY



Go back to where you bought it and complain xD


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2014)

COOKIES? PLEASE I KNOW YOU'RE IN THERE.

LYNN IS ASKING WHERE YOU'VE BEEN.

THEY SAY HAVE COURAGE AND I'M TRYING TO. I'M OPENING MY MOUTH FOR YOU. PLEASE JUMP IN.

WE ONLY HAVE EACH OTHER. IT'S YOU AND ME. WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO.

do you wanna eat a cookie???


----------



## Mary (Feb 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> COOKIES? PLEASE I KNOW YOU'RE IN THERE.
> 
> LYNN IS ASKING WHERE YOU'VE BEEN.
> 
> ...



Go home


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 1, 2014)

anyone wanna watch transformers? fox is playing it atm


----------



## radical6 (Feb 2, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! SEAHAWKS WON!!! SEATTLE IS THE BEST!! SUCK IT LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 2, 2014)

SOMEONE CAME IN OUR CHATZY AND IDK http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/

- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!! SEAHAWKS WON!!! SEATTLE IS THE BEST!! SUCK IT LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!



Congratss : D


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!! SEAHAWKS WON!!! SEATTLE IS THE BEST!! SUCK IT LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!



*Slaps face*


----------



## Mary (Feb 2, 2014)

Nooooooo.


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

I am dying
Of laughter
OMIGOD
Lynn said she was feeling men
When she was trying to type feeling meh
I AM DYING

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mary said:


> Nooooooo.



Yeeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## Mary (Feb 2, 2014)

I know I know I know
She has her hobbies, and we have ours...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS BLOG.

It's the ACNL confessions blog and I think I just found my new forum signature because one confession was just too good.


----------



## Dolby (Feb 3, 2014)

tsundere said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!! SEAHAWKS WON!!! SEATTLE IS THE BEST!! SUCK IT LOSERS!!!!!!!!!!



43 TO 8. WOAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Mary (Feb 3, 2014)

Some I found:

Novi on TBT is such a stuck up ****. She/he thinks they're the **** and that they deserve every villager ever and think they're such a good artist and that makes them better. I hope they someday take their ****ing head outta their ass.

(but I like novi!)

I honestly don't mean any disrespect by saying this, but am I the only one who finds it a bit odd when virgins build sex dungeons in their homes?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

Mary said:


> Some I found:
> 
> Novi on TBT is such a stuck up ****. She/he thinks they're the **** and that they deserve every villager ever and think they're such a good artist and that makes them better. I hope they someday take their ****ing head outta their ass.
> 
> ...



I think someone on that is jealous of Novi.

Mary what the **** like where did that last bit even come from


----------



## Farobi (Feb 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE THIS BLOG.
> 
> It's the ACNL confessions blog and I think I just found my new forum signature because one confession was just too good.



We should promote this blog !!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

DUMB UNI GO.. screw a duck and send me that email already


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

OMG in irc yesterday we were talking about ac confessions lololol

There was one about you and trundle too xD

Just do /tagged/tbt and see all that stuff about us D: its not really nice . . .


----------



## Farobi (Feb 3, 2014)

THE CONFESSIONS ARE UPDATED!

http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/tagged/tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops i mean updating* :]


----------



## Cou (Feb 3, 2014)

HAHAHAHAVU GUYS A FRCKING BEASTS


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 3, 2014)

You guys should join mafia huehue


----------



## Cou (Feb 3, 2014)

mafia sucks!!!!!!!!! idk how to play   (


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Cou said:


> mafia sucks!!!!!!!!! idk how to play   (



me neither. other than posting some stuff? lol


----------



## Cou (Feb 3, 2014)

there's so much to read lmao

I'm reading the tumblr crap hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha it's so funny what created that


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

this

and lol tumblr crazy bishes.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah I'm confused, how do they do mafia? '~'


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2014)

JayFromNimbasa said:


> yeah I'm confused, how do they do mafia? '~'



this.. i've been trying and figure this out...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 3, 2014)

JayFromNimbasa said:


> yeah I'm confused, how do they do mafia? '~'



IF you've played Ace Attorney it's like that but you're not the only Phoenix Wright. Also you might kill people. You make someone look guilty and then get them killed off, hoping they were guilty. Good guys win when the guilty are dead, bad guys win when they equal or outnumber good guys.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 3, 2014)

Tom said:


> IF you've played Ace Attorney it's like that but you're not the only Phoenix Wright. Also you might kill people. You make someone look guilty and then get them killed off, hoping they were guilty. Good guys win when the guilty are dead, bad guys win when they equal or outnumber good guys.



you play the part of both prosecutor and defense attorney


----------



## Cou (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm even more confused.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 3, 2014)

lol has anyone else read the TBT tag on the ACNL confessions blog? My goodness, all those people *****ing about TBT are so hilarious and kind of sad at the same time. I mean, some people are complaining about other people trading? Calling people sluts and a certain C word? Seriously? Get a life and grow the **** up. If they spend that much time hating on TBT, it's pretty obvious they really just resent TBT because they're jealous of it. Not to mention the hypocrisy: Saying other people are so horrendous when they themselves are being *******s. God. 

Most of them are probably people with an inferiority complex from ACC, GameFaqs, Reddit or some other place that has an AC community.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

HHAHAHAHHAHA

http://tbtconfessions.tumblr.com/


----------



## Beary (Feb 3, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> lol has anyone else read the TBT tag on the ACNL confessions blog? My goodness, all those people *****ing about TBT are so hilarious and kind of sad at the same time. I mean, some people are complaining about other people trading? Calling people sluts and a certain C word? Seriously? Get a life and grow the **** up. If they spend that much time hating on TBT, it's pretty obvious they really just resent TBT because they're jealous of it. Not to mention the hypocrisy: Saying other people are so horrendous when they themselves are being *******s. God.
> 
> Most of them are probably people with an inferiority complex from ACC, GameFaqs, Reddit or some other place that has an AC community.



1 word.

*AGREED.*


----------



## Byngo (Feb 3, 2014)

Give it an hour or two and those sweethearts will probably be using every expletive known to man to describe me, all while preaching about how horrible the people are on TBT.


----------



## Cou (Feb 3, 2014)

never mind dont really wanna talk bout this


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

Lunatic gurl I know, it's amazing. READ MY TAG.

http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/tagged/oath2order

Mafia is the game where you play the judge and the jury. There's two teams, mafia vs town. Mafia has to try and stay hidden while killing off the town during the night. Town has to try to guess who Mafia is via lynching during the day. Day and night last 24 hours each. You guess who mafia is by post analysis and reading into things way too much.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 3, 2014)

OMG U GOT ON ACNLCFONESSONS


----------



## Byngo (Feb 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Lunatic gurl I know, it's amazing. READ MY TAG.
> 
> http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/tagged/oath2order



I read them~ I liked your sassy comments c: I bet Mr. L is one of the "anonymous" users


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I read them~ I liked your sassy comments c: I bet Mr. L is one of the "anonymous" users



OH MY GOD I DIDN'T EVEN THINK OF THAT. It's gotta be him.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 3, 2014)

tbh i thgt acnlconfessions was more about tumblr acnl blogs but i guess tbt pissed off lots of people


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 3, 2014)

tsundere said:


> tbh i thgt acnlconfessions was more about tumblr acnl blogs but i guess tbt pissed off lots of people



I'm pretty sure half the TBT confessions are from IRC people. They sure did spam the poor thing earlier.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 3, 2014)

THESE BLACK MAGIC VODOO SPAM THREADS ARE SCARING THE HECK OUT OF ME


----------



## Beary (Feb 3, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> THESE BLACK MAGIC VODOO SPAM THREADS ARE SCARING THE HECK OUT OF ME



YES
IKR


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> THESE BLACK MAGIC VODOO SPAM THREADS ARE SCARING THE HECK OUT OF ME



i think they're affecting you.

because it's VOODOO


----------



## radical6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tom said:


> I'm pretty sure half the TBT confessions are from IRC people. They sure did spam the poor thing earlier.



yeah i could tell but i meant the more earlier confessions


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

Well...

Someone challenged me to a Pok?mon Drawing contest...
What should I do?


----------



## Beary (Feb 4, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Well...
> 
> Someone challenged me to a Pok?mon Drawing contest...
> What should I do?



DO IIIITTT


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

beary509 said:


> DO IIIITTT



Which Pok?mon should I do?


----------



## Beary (Feb 4, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Which Pok?mon should I do?



An easy one.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

beary509 said:


> An easy one.



Such as...?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Such as...?



How about... Jigglypuff!


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> How about... Jigglypuff!



Okay!

Edit:
http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2014/...-the-science-guy-about-creationism/?hpt=hp_t2

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2014/02/04/why-im-debating-creationist-ken-ham/


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Okay!
> 
> Edit:
> http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2014/...-the-science-guy-about-creationism/?hpt=hp_t2
> ...



Does Jigglypuff have something to do with those links?


----------



## Beary (Feb 4, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Does Jigglypuff have something to do with those links?



LOLNO. Bill Nye is just awesome.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Does Jigglypuff have something to do with those links?



No, Bill Nye is doing a debate against Ken Ham, in favor of evolution.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

http://prntscr.com/2pmznt

I'll just leave Leafy here for now...


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

That's cute o:


----------



## Cou (Feb 4, 2014)

woa, that's really cute!! I like your drawing! THAT FACCCCCE!!! *Q*


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> That's cute o:



Wha...?



Cou said:


> woa, that's really cute!! I like your drawing! THAT FACCCCCE!!! *Q*



See above.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

I just finished my homework and its 11:30 pm ._____.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I just finished my homework and its 11:30 pm ._____.



Whooo!
You go girl!


----------



## Cou (Feb 4, 2014)

GOD i have to continue my homework! I'll end up finishing it at that time or something..


----------



## Beary (Feb 4, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I just finished my homework and its 11:30 pm ._____.



*slow clap*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

*randomly browsing gamefaqs boards*

Comes across people who're actually too lazy to read english subs and wants dub. Lololol this always made my day. How the **** is it "consuming" or takes much effort to read subtitles. You're supposed to be concentrated on the anime, not multitask listening to sad dubs of japanese stuff.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 5, 2014)

...Anyone here want to share their IQ? I'm just curious


----------



## Minties (Feb 5, 2014)

So Thunder came to visit me today.


----------



## Gandalf (Feb 5, 2014)

When is the worst time to eat a cucumber role :<


----------



## Minties (Feb 5, 2014)

When it's not in front of you!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2014)

Umeko said:


> *randomly browsing gamefaqs boards*
> 
> Comes across people who're actually too lazy to read english subs and wants dub. Lololol this always made my day. How the **** is it "consuming" or takes much effort to read subtitles. You're supposed to be concentrated on the anime, not multitask listening to sad dubs of japanese stuff.


I don't know, as much as I hate some dubs, I find it a bit too taxing to read subs and concentrate on the anime at the same time. Sometimes I can deal with it, others, not so much. Personally I like to have the option of both dub AND sub, just in case!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

personally i hate dubs because it annoys me when they have ****ty voice acting and the voices are bad most of the time. subs, please i like reading and trying to understand the japanese rather than have some ****ty language in the background the takes away the concentration.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 5, 2014)

Umeko said:


> personally i hate dubs because it annoys me when they have ****ty voice acting and the voices are bad most of the time. subs, please i like reading and trying to understand the japanese rather than have some ****ty language in the background the takes away the concentration.



This. I've tried watching dubbed animus before, I hate them! I hate them so much ;_; Usually the voices are terrible 

I prefer to read subs.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Give it an hour or two and those sweethearts will probably be using every expletive known to man to describe me, all while preaching about how horrible the people are on TBT.


They sound like real *****bags.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I agree, a lot of voice-acting is pretty ****ing horrendous, it's overblown and cheesy as h*ll! But like I said, I have difficulty multitasking.....

..sometimes anyways, lol. It all depends.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> This. I've tried watching dubbed animus before, I hate them! I hate them so much ;_; Usually the voices are terrible
> 
> I prefer to read subs.


This, the day they get awesome dubs, I have wings. Also since they alter a lot from the dialogue and censors to their feeling it's more crappy more so...


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2014)

Umeko said:


> This, the day they get awesome dubs, I have wings. Also since they alter a lot from the dialogue and censors to their feeling it's more crappy more so...


Yeah that is a problem I have....distortion of original dialogue and context. It's frustrating! Good dubs are quite rare...


----------



## Minties (Feb 5, 2014)

All I have to say is this:


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2014)

^Cocaine's a h*ll of a drug lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

It is, only decent I ever heard was a German one for Ai ****e Knight lol

Also, dubs are worse in jrpg's cause they really don't care about it sounding good.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm picky as h*ll when it comes to JRPGs simply because of the voice-acting and overblown character one-dimensional archetypes...I hate the 'Tales' series......ugh

I like a lot of Atlus games though...sure they're not all great, but when they are, they really hit home.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

Psydye said:


> I'm picky as h*ll when it comes to JRPGs simply because of the voice-acting and overblown character one-dimensional archetypes...I hate the 'Tales' series......ugh
> 
> I like a lot of Atlus games though...sure they're not all great, but when they are, they really hit home.



Me too, I often play without sound if it's too ****ty lol(like, great game with terrible VA lol)

Talking about Atlus, they should **** their way into EU with SMT IV already -___-


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't stand dubbed anime, the voices sound so wierd... several times, I have tried to find the next episode of an anime, and accidentally clicked on dub instead of sub. The voices are completely different, and it doesn't sound right, especially with something like one piece, for example, when you've been watching for so long and can tell _everyone_ apart just by their voices, then the wrong thing is clicked and nothing sounds  same...
Lol, mini rant there xD



Umeko said:


> Me too, I often play without sound if it's too ****ty lol(like, great game with terrible VA lol)
> 
> Talking about Atlus, they should **** their way into EU with SMT IV already -___-



I'm doubting we're even gonna get SMT IV at all... Japan and NA have had it for so long, and EU doesn't even have a release date, as far as I know :/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I can't stand dubbed anime, the voices sound so wierd... several times, I have tried to find the next episode of an anime, and accidentally clicked on dub instead of sub. The voices are completely different, and it doesn't sound right, especially with something like one piece, for example, when you've been watching for so long and can tell _everyone_ apart just by their voices, then the wrong thing is clicked and nothing sounds  same...
> Lol, mini rant there xD
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i'd be glad for a digital at this point really. I mean it took like 77 years before we even got Overclocked and Soul Hackers, so true.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Tales, yeah don't even remind me of Abyss for 3DS -_- UUUGH


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2014)

Minties said:


> All I have to say is this:



has anyone ever been as far as decided to look more like


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Probably not.

Also lol @ Bravely Default taking up 26k blocks on SD card.. glad I bought a 8 GB one before lol


----------



## Psydye (Feb 6, 2014)

I look forward to that game...it seems like it'll be fun!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, we were supposed to get it last year, but I haven't seen it physical anywhere so bought a bigger SD card for my 3ds and got it from eShop. It's great, a bit predictable storyline/cut-scenes but very much FFV(favorite FF after X)

Looking forward to Senran Kagura Burst aaaand possible if we ever get Conception II on our eshop someday(screw that I want physical : < )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 6, 2014)

Holy crap, 26k blocks? O.O
My SD card doesn't even have half of that left....


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Holy crap, 26k blocks? O.O
> My SD card doesn't even have half of that left....


I think around that yes, the game is huge, but what to do since noone's got it in stock.


----------



## Omfa (Feb 7, 2014)

I recently saw something so disgusting (even though it was only drawn), so inhumane, that it made me actually cry. The disgust went over to sheer anger towards the ill-doer. 
I had to take out my anger somehow, so I grabbed a few cardboard boxes and stabbed them multiple times. 
I am honestly surprised something that was only drawn could get this sort of reaction out of me, but it was very realistic and it really hit me in the heart.
I don't know why I came and shared it here, but there you go.
Alright, I'll take my leave now.

Bye!


----------



## Byngo (Feb 7, 2014)

Omfa said:


> I recently saw something so disgusting (even though it was only drawn), so inhumane, that it made me actually cry. The disgust went over to sheer anger towards the ill-doer.
> I had to take out my anger somehow, so I grabbed a few cardboard boxes and stabbed them multiple times.
> I am honestly surprised something that was only drawn could get this sort of reaction out of me, but it was very realistic and it really hit me in the heart.
> I don't know why I came and shared it here, but there you go.
> ...



Do you have this image? 

Sorry, but my curiosity is full blown now. ;_;


----------



## Omfa (Feb 7, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Do you have this image?
> 
> Sorry, but my curiosity is full blown now. ;_;



PM'd. Beware.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 7, 2014)

Im curious too, but I won't take my chances, just in case x3


----------



## Mary (Feb 7, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Do you have this image?
> 
> Sorry, but my curiosity is full blown now. ;_;



Never, ever ask.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2014)

Omfa said:


> I recently saw something so disgusting (even though it was only drawn), so inhumane, that it made me actually cry. The disgust went over to sheer anger towards the ill-doer.
> I had to take out my anger somehow, so I grabbed a few cardboard boxes and stabbed them multiple times.
> I am honestly surprised something that was only drawn could get this sort of reaction out of me, but it was very realistic and it really hit me in the heart.
> I don't know why I came and shared it here, but there you go.
> ...



send it my way.

welcome back?


----------



## Omfa (Feb 7, 2014)

oath2order said:


> send it my way.
> 
> welcome back?



No, I'm just posting things related to that. It's a temporary visit.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2014)

why dat real


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2014)

the time when you help people by having their stuff in your town while they reset, they aren't on XD lol


----------



## Amyy (Feb 7, 2014)

there was a f-ing bug above the door and it was huge, and then i turned the lights off and then back on and its gone

WTF DO I DO


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 7, 2014)

sorrynotsorry said:


> there was a f-ing bug above the door and it was huge, and then i turned the lights off and then back on and its gone
> 
> WTF DO I DO



i HATE IT when thhiS HAPPENS GOOD LUCK SOLDIER 
--
oh im getting ready for school ;o;


----------



## SuperAwesomeSauce (Feb 7, 2014)

Well...basically, RUN!


----------



## Amyy (Feb 7, 2014)

SuperAwesomeSauce said:


> Well...basically, RUN!



i did AHAHAHAHAHA

and screamed plusits midnight so im freaking out


----------



## harime (Feb 7, 2014)

I always grab the perfume spray to spray the bugs to death xD


----------



## Amyy (Feb 7, 2014)

harime said:


> I always grab the perfume spray to spray the bugs to death xD



i normally get hair spray, but this bug was freaking huge


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2014)

UUGGH.. 

well, run or keep like a baseball bat ready

also. STUPID DREAM SUITE STOP CHANGING MY ADDRESS D:


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2014)

i just looooove muscle spasms, its like the rest of my body is trying to twerk


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i just looooove muscle spasms, its like the rest of my body is trying to twerk


W-well that's a random pice of info on jake! Thanks for sharing! ( If that comes off as rude I am very sorry I thought it was funny..)


----------



## Jake (Feb 10, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> W-well that's a random pice of info on jake! Thanks for sharing! ( If that comes off as rude I am very sorry I thought it was funny..)



no its not rude it was just my arm muscle (the bit between the shoulder and the elbow joint) idk what its called i am not trained in anatomy but it started spasming and it was like it was twerking it was like god was trying to send me a message and i shed a tear


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 10, 2014)

Jake. said:


> no its not rude it was just my arm muscle (the bit between the shoulder and the elbow joint) idk what its called i am not trained in anatomy but it started spasming and it was like it was twerking it was like god was trying to send me a message and i shed a tear



Biceps?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2014)

Well... there is snow everywhere right now and we rarely get snow here. When we do get snow, it's not THIS much. I can hardly believe this is happening. Now my brother has no school and he will probably get on my laptop before I wake up. -.-


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 12, 2014)

I got offered a job as a summer camp counselor this summer but idk if I wanna do it or not yet.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Biceps?



yES THAT IS IT


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

Lol at my dad, he wanted to eat lunch tomorrow but he hasn't called yet.. dumbass I have other stuff to do >>


----------



## Cariad (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't leave him hanging umeko!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2014)

psht HE wanted to do it, then he should call. for my sake i don't care if he doesn't can just let me know ffs.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 14, 2014)

Urgh, so many backseat lifers showing up today (Jehovah's Wittnesses for anyone who doesn't get that reference )
There's been at least three today, which is really strange considering it's rare for us to get even one every few months comeing knocking on doors around here...


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay, whose tag is that? I'm looking at you, Mr. Biceps.


----------



## Beary (Feb 14, 2014)

Mary said:


> Okay, whose tag is that? I'm looking at you, Mr. Biceps.



HAHAHAHA 
THAT MADE ME LAUGH SO HARD


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

6 roses! What now!!!


----------



## Beary (Feb 14, 2014)

Mary said:


> 6 roses! What now!!!



1 ;u;


----------



## Taycat (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't have any flowers, but that's okay, they disappear in a weak anyway!


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

Everyone loves Mary <3
Mary loves everyone <3


----------



## Beary (Feb 14, 2014)

Mary said:


> Everyone loves Mary <3
> Mary loves everyone <3



<3
Love you toooo


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 14, 2014)

pls nick

pls


----------



## Beary (Feb 14, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> pls nick
> 
> pls



WHAT HAVE YOU DONEEE


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

Have a rose.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 14, 2014)

Mary said:


> Everyone loves Mary <3
> Mary loves everyone <3



Are you trying to be like Kayla?


----------



## Mary (Feb 14, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Are you trying to be like Kayla?



Sig. The difference between Kayla and I is that she does this always.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2014)

^Umekary


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 18, 2014)

Makkine is officially all out perverse right now, on Chatzy...

Makkine: i hope u choke on something maddy
Makkine: wink wink


----------



## Byngo (Feb 18, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Makkine is officially all out perverse right now, on Chatzy...
> 
> Makkine: i hope u choke on something maddy
> Makkine: wink wink



o-o


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 18, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> o-o



Haha, best ever...

Edit:
BluRose: Wat
BluRose: Is
BluRose: Going
BluRose: Going
BluRose: On
Makkine: bubbles (she really said something else, but it innapropriate)
BluRose: Are bouncy

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em..


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.change.org/petitions/kansas-state-senate-repeal-house-bill-no-2453-and-sb-1062

hey it'd really help me out if you could take the time to read this and sign the petition if you have the time. these bills were passed that apply to the states of kansas and arizona and it basically legalizes the discrimination of lgbt+ people as well as others and it is NOT right.

thank you xoxo


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2014)

Reizo said:


> http://www.change.org/petitions/kansas-state-senate-repeal-house-bill-no-2453-and-sb-1062
> 
> hey it'd really help me out if you could take the time to read this and sign the petition if you have the time. these bills were passed that apply to the states of kansas and arizona and it basically legalizes the discrimination of lgbt+ people as well as others and it is NOT right.
> 
> thank you xoxo



You're late.

http://www.lgbtqnation.com/2014/02/kansas-state-senator-declares-gay-discrimination-bill-is-dead/

http://www.lgbtqnation.com/2014/02/...ligious-discrimination-bill-unlikely-to-pass/


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You're late.
> 
> http://www.lgbtqnation.com/2014/02/kansas-state-senator-declares-gay-discrimination-bill-is-dead/
> 
> http://www.lgbtqnation.com/2014/02/...ligious-discrimination-bill-unlikely-to-pass/


But the Arizona one DID pass actually.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2014)

Reizo said:


> http://www.change.org/petitions/kansas-state-senate-repeal-house-bill-no-2453-and-sb-1062
> 
> hey it'd really help me out if you could take the time to read this and sign the petition if you have the time. these bills were passed that apply to the states of kansas and arizona and it basically legalizes the discrimination of lgbt+ people as well as others and it is NOT right.
> 
> thank you xoxo



o ye i read dis last nite on twitter but it was late and i was tired and i was gonna sign it for u but i forgot so i will sign it now


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm suppose to do an essay on service pets over the weekend. I'm going to troll me teacher by writing it in a different language since I have the best grade and writing skill in the class (I've got nothing to lose). I might consider doing Japanese, maybe..


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 21, 2014)

Someone, let me borrow your Mattress.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 21, 2014)

/me gives Hyogo his Mattress


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 22, 2014)

Jake. said:


> o ye i read dis last nite on twitter but it was late and i was tired and i was gonna sign it for u but i forgot so i will sign it now


thanks

a little less than 1,000 signatures are still needed


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 22, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I'm suppose to do an essay on service pets over the weekend. I'm going to troll me teacher by writing it in a different language since I have the best grade and writing skill in the class (I've got nothing to lose). I might consider doing Japanese, maybe..



Service pets? You mean like guide dogs and stuff?
/me supports the writing of said essay in Japanese


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I'm suppose to do an essay on service pets over the weekend. I'm going to troll me teacher by writing it in a different language since I have the best grade and writing skill in the class (I've got nothing to lose). I might consider doing Japanese, maybe..



In before you come complaining about getting a failing grade because nobody can read it.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 22, 2014)

Best grade with that grammar?

/me is confused.

XD


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> In before you come complaining about getting a failing grade because nobody can read it.



What.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> What.



In before you come complaining about getting a failing grade because nobody can read it.

Sorry did you not see it?

I'm saying you'll get a failing grade because your teacher can't read it.


----------



## Cariad (Feb 22, 2014)

I just wasted 30 mins of my lyf...
Readin jake.'s tumblr and twitter. I recommend it. He's cute. I'm not bi guy tho.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> I just wasted 30 mins of my lyf...
> Readin jake.'s tumblr and twitter. I recommend it. He's cute. I'm not bi guy tho.



link me his twitter


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> In before you come complaining about getting a failing grade because nobody can read it.
> 
> Sorry did you not see it?
> 
> I'm saying you'll get a failing grade because your teacher can't read it.



Ok


----------



## Cariad (Feb 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> link me his twitter



Ok, https://mobile.twitter.com/JakeVonScott

- - - Post Merge - - -

Works on my ipad. Funny stuff on that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyVivia said:


> Ok



But yolo


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2014)

just

wow


----------



## Cariad (Feb 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> just
> 
> wow



Exactly.


----------



## Mao (Feb 23, 2014)

wow friends are stupid. I have not met one person that will stay friends for a long period of time with out betraying me. Also, I am so stupidly _honest_ about everything. I get too easily taken advantage of. Sigh. I felt the need to preach ok. 

and my toe is bruised, swollen and I can't even walk ffs. is it broken? idk.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> wow friends are stupid. I have not met one person that will stay friends for a long period of time with out betraying me. Also, I am so stupidly _honest_ about everything. I get too easily taken advantage of. Sigh. I felt the need to preach ok.
> 
> and my toe is bruised, swollen and I can't even walk ffs. is it broken? idk.



Maybe sprained? Or an ingrown toenail? o3o

You should get it looked at. c:


----------



## radical6 (Feb 23, 2014)

i really hate my hair so much its kinda medium and ends at my shoulders but i hate it soo much and i want to get something really really short?? but my hair is terrible and looks bad when its short and i just wish it wasnt so straight like i saw someone with really cute hair and it was fluffy and short and uuuugh i hate my hair so much


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm bored.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Psydye said:


> I'm bored.



Me too.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't think I've ever drank so much soda as I have in the past few days...but I could be wrong!


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Psydye said:


> I don't think I've ever drank so much soda as I have in the past few days...but I could be wrong!



Ew...I don't like soda, as shocking as it seems.
H2O for me. ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

THAT TAG D8

"beary and mary are loser"

Whyyyy
MAKKINE


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Ew...I don't like soda, as shocking as it seems.
> H2O for me. ^^;


I usually prefer water myself, but I'm just in a soda kick for some reason.


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 24, 2014)

how


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2014)

Reizo said:


> how


My thoughts exactly. XD


----------



## Mao (Feb 24, 2014)

Reizo said:


> how



at first i thought someone put it there. lol.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 24, 2014)

Reizo said:


> how



why


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 24, 2014)

why do they even have a giant mango

are they paying tribute to the mango gods or what


----------



## radical6 (Feb 24, 2014)

i saw a post like tht and someone posted a screenshot of someone selling the same exact mango online lmao

i wish we had something like that here tbh


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2014)

Reizo said:


> thanks
> 
> a little less than 1,000 signatures are still needed


i hope u make it!!!!!!



ACNL noodle said:


> I just wasted 30 mins of my lyf...
> Readin jake.'s tumblr and twitter. I recommend it. He's cute. I'm not bi guy tho.


u *****in about me?



oath2order said:


> link me his twitter


its been in my sig for like 3 months r u blind



Reizo said:


> how
> 
> why do they even have a giant mango


THIS IS LITERALLY ALL I HEARD ON THE ****ING NEWS WHEN I WAS DRIVING HOME WTF APPARENTLY IT WAS JUST A PUBLICITY STUNT WHAT THE ACTUAL **** I DO NOT UNDERSTAND BUT LITERALLY THERE IS A GIANT EVERYTHING THERE IS  A ****ING GIANT BUNNY, BANANA, LAWN BOWL (WTF), SHEEP, THERE ARE PROBS MORE BUT WTFFFF

also this is me during my first day at uni.
i locked myself in the bathroom and cried for 20 mins



Spoiler











I AM NEVER GOING BACK AGAIN
[size=-2]jk i have to go to see the counselor tomorrow... fml[/size]


----------



## Cariad (Feb 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i hope u make it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> u *****in about me?
> ...



Calm down...

And yes, I was *****in about you.


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Calm down...
> 
> And yes, I was *****in about you.


O kk thx!!!


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 25, 2014)

Reizo said:


> how



This made me cry. Who would steal a fricken' giant mango. That's just cruel.


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 26, 2014)

giant mango update: the giant mango has been found


----------



## radical6 (Feb 26, 2014)

HOW THE HELL DO YOU GET IT UP THERE ??????????? BYE


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh my god that's amazing


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh wow...btw I freaking want one of these! <3 :


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2014)

Reizo said:


> giant mango update: the giant mango has been found


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 26, 2014)

Jake. said:


>



Haha, they've actually wrote, "This isn't the one that got stolen, it's a different one"


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2014)

Nintendo, go screw a duck.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 27, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> I just wasted 30 mins of my lyf...
> Readin jake.'s tumblr and twitter. I recommend it. He's cute. I'm not bi guy tho.



"Jake von Scott ‏@JakeVonScott  2h
actually wanna kill myself but i forgot how to make a noose... i googled but they were all too confusing for me"

yeah... think i'll pass on that one.

"cute"


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2014)

lol Nintendo you don't like Senran or I can't see it yet?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2014)

Umeko said:


> lol Nintendo you don't like Senran or I can't see it yet?



u wot m8


----------



## cIementine (Feb 27, 2014)

*I had this dream last night that Jake left the forum, so everyone got really sad, and Justin and Jeremy closed the website, and then we all went psycho and we stalked Justin so he'd open the site again, but in the end we all discovered a tbt clone and we forgot about Justin, Jeremy and Jake.*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> u wot m8



Senran Kagura Burst is released today and tomorrow, tomorrow physical in EU and today on eshop yet I can't see it yet dafaq.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I had this dream last night that Jake left the forum, so everyone got really sad, and Justin and Jeremy closed the website, and then we all went psycho and we stalked Justin so he'd open the site again, but in the end we all discovered a tbt clone and we forgot about Justin, Jeremy and Jake.*



Are you high?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2014)

^most likely.


----------



## Cariad (Feb 27, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> "Jake von Scott ‏@JakeVonScott  2h
> actually wanna kill myself but i forgot how to make a noose... i googled but they were all too confusing for me"
> 
> yeah... think i'll pass on that one.
> ...



People have dufferent thoughts.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 1, 2014)

TBT IS TOO GREEN FOR MY EYES AHHHHH OMG


such grass
very green


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> TBT IS TOO GREEN FOR MY EYES AHHHHH OMG
> 
> 
> such grass
> very green



this
lol


----------



## Byngo (Mar 1, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> TBT IS TOO GREEN FOR MY EYES AHHHHH OMG
> 
> 
> such grass
> very green



I KNO I CNT BELEVE IT OMGOMGOMGOMG !!!!


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

I found oath on epic mafia
LOL


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I found oath on epic mafia
> LOL



YOU ARE SO ****ING THIRSTY


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> YOU ARE SO ****ING THIRSTY



Huehuehue
I loik my guns and mafia :9


----------



## Byngo (Mar 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I found oath on epic mafia
> LOL



link please


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2014)

thirsty omfg


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> link please



https://epicmafia.com/lobby
I'm DatMafialol on there xD



oath2order said:


> thirsty omfg



Problem sir?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> https://epicmafia.com/lobby
> I'm DatMafialol on there xD
> 
> 
> ...



o-o

Wut is this black magic that I've never seen before?!

Seriously what is it?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2014)

I beat beary.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> o-o
> 
> Wut is this black magic that I've never seen before?!
> 
> Seriously what is it?



It's online mafia, lol


oath2order said:


> I beat beary.



That was because everyone suicided. >_>


----------



## Farobi (Mar 1, 2014)

epic mafia is like mafia but more fast paced and has a chat system.

i think


----------



## Byngo (Mar 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> epic mafia is like mafia but more fast paced and has a chat system.
> 
> i think



I see. Fast pace scares me so no join for moi :x


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I see. Fast pace scares me so no join for moi :x



/creis


----------



## Byngo (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, okay... How does it work? Do you just get signed up with random people? o-o


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2014)

It's insane.


----------



## unravel (Mar 1, 2014)

Still pissed at my partner (used to be) because my english teacher still mad at me for doing solo essay project.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It's insane.



True.



Lunatic said:


> Well, okay... How does it work? Do you just get signed up with random people? o-o



You make an account, and then you join rooms.


----------



## Justin (Mar 2, 2014)

TBT's official supply of salty nuts. If you ever wondered where all the saltiness comes from.

Thanks Horus.


----------



## Horus (Mar 2, 2014)

Justin said:


> Spoiler: nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretty heart healthy


----------



## Cariad (Mar 2, 2014)

Justin said:


> TBT's official supply of salty nuts. If you ever wondered where all the saltiness comes from.
> 
> Thanks Horus.



How many nuts does a forum need?!


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 2, 2014)

Oml thats alot of nuts :O


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

omgfugunking what I saw this on tumblr omg


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 2, 2014)

O.O Lynn, what the **** is that?!


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't even want to watch that.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I don't even want to watch that.



I thought the same thing


----------



## Cariad (Mar 2, 2014)

From plays to baby bullets...
How?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 2, 2014)

Justin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Horus in a nutshell.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 2, 2014)

i dont even care about the oscars but luPITA WON!!!!!!!


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i dont even care about the oscars but luPITA WON!!!!!!!



WUT ABOUT ELLEN NU


----------



## radical6 (Mar 2, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> WUT ABOUT ELLEN NU



I APPLAUD HER COMMENT ON THE PRESENTER THING BUT COME ON LUPITA!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> I APPLAUD HER COMMENT ON THE PRESENTER THING BUT COME ON LUPITA!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!



BUT ELLENNNNNNNNN *cries*


----------



## radical6 (Mar 2, 2014)

but LOOK AT LUPITA HER  DRESS IS AMAZING AND IM SO HAPPY FOR HER SHE DESERVED IT OK MORE WOMEN LIKE HER NEED AWARDS!!!!!


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> but LOOK AT LUPITA HER  DRESS IS AMAZING AND IM SO HAPPY FOR HER SHE DESERVED IT OK MORE WOMEN LIKE HER NEED AWARDS!!!!!



BUT ELLEN DIDNT WEAR A DRESSSSSS
SHE IS TOO AWESOME


----------



## radical6 (Mar 2, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> BUT ELLEN DIDNT WEAR A DRESSSSSS
> SHE IS TOO AWESOME



ELLEN IS OK BUT
LUPITA> ELLEN SORRY..


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> but LOOK AT LUPITA HER  DRESS IS AMAZING AND IM SO HAPPY FOR HER SHE DESERVED IT OK MORE WOMEN LIKE HER NEED AWARDS!!!!!



I WAAS JUST WATCHING A RECORDING OF THE OSCARS AND I AGREE OMGOMGOMGOMG HER OUTFIT IS AMAZEBALLS


----------



## radical6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I WAAS JUST WATCHING A RECORDING OF THE OSCARS AND I AGREE OMGOMGOMGOMG HER OUTFIT IS AMAZEBALLS



SOMEONE SAID SHE DESIGNED IT HERSELF OMG!!


----------



## Beary (Mar 2, 2014)

IDEK ANY ACTORS BUT ELLEN DOES CLUMSY THUMBSY EEEEE <333


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 2, 2014)

did lupita win


----------



## radical6 (Mar 2, 2014)

Reizo said:


> did lupita win



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Byngo (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh I also thought Charlize Theron's look SUPER DUPER AMAZING PRETTY


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

Gravity won like everything

Except Best Picture hahahaha

Am I the only one who hasn't heard of Dallas Buyers Club before tonight?


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2014)

I fell asleep for like 30 mins and I just woke up and I feel like **** eww


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

I heard about it, but I think it recently premiered where I live so.

Also, my clinic here is dumb, I'm 22 not 23 asshats


----------



## cIementine (Mar 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Are you high?





Umeko said:


> ^most likely.



MAY.BE


----------



## Cariad (Mar 6, 2014)

I think Jake. would like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C3nDnJf1G4


----------



## radical6 (Mar 7, 2014)

i have kneesocks/thigh highs im so happy

too bad i cant wear them like anywhere


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> I think Jake. would like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C3nDnJf1G4


----------



## Cariad (Mar 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


>



Nice!


----------



## Jake (Mar 9, 2014)

Twerk with me babyyyy


----------



## Farobi (Mar 10, 2014)

test


----------



## Cariad (Mar 10, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Twerk with me babyyyy



Umm... Ok!


----------



## Jake (Mar 10, 2014)

are u tekorng??


----------



## Psydye (Mar 10, 2014)

I have to say I am quite happy....I got a free pokemon X/Y game of my choosing after registering my 3DS and Animal Crossing: New Leaf game a couple days ago...very nice! Funny 'cause I was only signing up for Club Nintendo out of boredom and I thought 'why not?' only to find out about the free Pokemon thing.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 10, 2014)

Jake. said:


> are u tekorng??



Me?

- - - Post Merge - - -

What?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2014)

Psydye said:


> I have to say I am quite happy....I got a free pokemon X/Y game of my choosing after registering my 3DS and Animal Crossing: New Leaf game a couple days ago...very nice! Funny 'cause I was only signing up for Club Nintendo out of boredom and I thought 'why not?' only to find out about the free Pokemon thing.



Me too! I'm downloading Pok?mon X right now ^_^


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 10, 2014)

I am learning the ocarina. Four hole. It is quite fun.


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 10, 2014)

WHY IS IT SO CUTE, I MEAN, SERIOUSLY


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> WHY IS IT SO CUTE, I MEAN, SERIOUSLY



WUT IS IT????


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 11, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> WUT IS IT????



O.O

You have horribly offended the Church of Goomy.


----------



## Jake (Mar 11, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Me?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What?



PLEASE DONT PUT STICKS IN MY TOILET


----------



## Cariad (Mar 11, 2014)

Jake. said:


> PLEASE DONT PUT STICKS IN MY TOILET



I won't. Don't worry.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 11, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> O.O
> 
> You have horribly offended the Church of Goomy.


HAIL GOOMY!


----------



## Cariad (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll hail...
But first, let me take a selfie.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 11, 2014)

say no to selfies. say yes to tacos.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 11, 2014)

If you guys have a tumblr, (please don't take this as spam like a lot of people think), it would be AWESOME if you could follow my blog in my sig. I'm a small blog right now, and I never get asks or anything. Sorry if you take this the wrong way Dx. Thanks! =D


----------



## radical6 (Mar 11, 2014)

ive missed some school last week so i have a lot to make up this week and i skipped my lunch to try to make up and i still cant finish everything and im very stressed and now i feel like puking Help Me


----------



## chillv (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh really? I have on today and two more days to read a book and do an essay on it?


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 12, 2014)

MY SCHOOL WAZ CLOSED TODAY =D


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 12, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> MY SCHOOL WAZ CLOSED TODAY =D



It's WAS not WAZ


----------



## Byngo (Mar 12, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> MY SCHOOL WAZ CLOSED TODAY =D



Even if I had school today, I wouldn't have been able to go because we had no power, which means we couldn't open our garage x3


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 12, 2014)

Learn you're grammar.




Lunatic said:


> Even if I had school today, I wouldn't have been able to go because we had no power, which means we couldn't open our garage x3



Apparently front doors don't exist. uwu


----------



## Solar (Mar 12, 2014)

I have school today, but we don't go until 12:16. Even if we didn't have snow we would these days are pre-planned


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 12, 2014)

To all you guys bothering me about "WAZ" I DID IT ON PURPOSE xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Byngo (Mar 12, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> Learn you're grammar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Driving an automobile is much faster and safer.  

I'd have to walk 5 miles to get to school.


----------



## Kanapachi (Mar 12, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Driving an automobile is much faster and safer.
> 
> I'd have to walk 5 miles to get to school.



You keep your car in the garage? D:


----------



## Solar (Mar 12, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> You keep your car in the garage? D:



Isn't that what a garage is for...?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 12, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> Learn you're grammar.



Are you being ironic or?


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 12, 2014)

I is on spring break. XD


----------



## Cariad (Mar 12, 2014)

I honestly hate my high school... Never go to school. It's a waste.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 12, 2014)

Good advice,I'm going to Junior-High next year. O_O My disrict is different,so Junior-High starts at 7th grade.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2014)

I wanna go back to sleep


----------



## Beary (Mar 12, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Good advice,I'm going to Junior-High next year. O_O My disrict is different,so Junior-High starts at 7th grade.



Lol, MINE TOO!
Not that differemt.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 12, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I wanna go back to sleep



I feel ya.


----------



## Beary (Mar 12, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I feel ya.



That sounded wrong
ew


----------



## Thunder (Mar 12, 2014)

Your mind is too far into the gutter.


----------



## Beary (Mar 12, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Your mind is too far into the gutter.



What gutter
What mind
wha


----------



## Trundle (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Mar 12, 2014)

Trundle said:


>


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2014)

UPDATE: i didnt go back to sleep!!


----------



## radical6 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Your mind is too far into the gutter.



ur in no place to say that


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2014)

Bacon...that is all!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Bacon...that is all!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2014)

Bacon is overrated sorry not sorry.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Bacon is overrated sorry not sorry.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Bacon is overrated sorry not sorry.



THIS IS UNACEPTAAAAAAAAAAABLE!

(Lol sorry, MayorAvalon posted an venture time once so I had to too xD )


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Bacon is overrated sorry not sorry.



Finally someone who agrees!
Granted, I'm vegetarian...


----------



## Psydye (Mar 13, 2014)

Suddenly I want BLT's. XD


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 13, 2014)

Would anyone like some delicious crab meat?


(anyone who gets this reference, lets fight communism together)


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Bacon is overrated sorry not sorry.



I actually agree


----------



## Cou (Mar 13, 2014)

But it's still so good


----------



## Beary (Mar 13, 2014)

Cou said:


> But it's still so good



YESH
Bacon rules supreme


----------



## Byngo (Mar 13, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Bacon is overrated sorry not sorry.



You forgot to add "IMO"


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 14, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Bacon is overrated sorry not sorry.



Also agreed! I do like bacon, but I couldn't eat it over and over. It's nice, but really nothing amazing. ;w; I also dislike how it can get greasy at times too, blech. ;;


----------



## chillv (Mar 14, 2014)

MMMM! BACON! CHILLV WANTS BACON!

CHILLV MUST HAVE BACON!

But seriously, I didn't have any today. Do any of you have some?


----------



## radical6 (Mar 14, 2014)

are blood tests painful im getting one tomorrow and i dont want them stabbing needles into me ):


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

tsundere said:


> are blood tests painful im getting one tomorrow and i dont want them stabbing needles into me ):



They do poke a needle in you. In your vein. Blood everywhere. Everywhere. 
But don't worry, I don't think it's that painful.


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2014)

tsundere said:


> are blood tests painful im getting one tomorrow and i dont want them stabbing needles into me ):



they're not.

i hated needles when i was younger, and i had to go get a blood test but i managed to talk my mum out of it so i never got one.
and then last year when i got ill i had to get about 59 blood tests, and when i got my first one i was freaking out about it like omg its gonna hurt so much and then when i finally got it i was like 'thats is?' like i was physically disappointed its so boring i thought itd be painful it aint it's **** **** u blood test


----------



## chillv (Mar 15, 2014)

It only is painful if you have trypanophobia.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Spoiler






Remember to hide your potatoes gaiz.


----------



## chillv (Mar 15, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't make that any better by refering to just GUYS (males)

I wonder what you mean our potatoes. lol

Oh god, and the picture too?! lol

(Please don't give me an infraction)


----------



## Murray (Mar 15, 2014)

When tbt meets flockdraw:

http://imgur.com/a/8qTkw
[SIZE=-2]
and jubs decides to **** on top of it[/SIZE]


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Murray said:


> When tbt meets flockdraw:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/8qTkw
> [SIZE=-2]
> and jubs decides to **** on top of it[/SIZE]



Oh my god. Flockdraw is love, flockdraw is liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiief.


----------



## Murray (Mar 15, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/gw1GHoZ.png


----------



## Psydye (Mar 16, 2014)

Murray said:


> When tbt meets flockdraw:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/8qTkw


..Oh god, my eyes! *_*


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 16, 2014)

second one didn't last 5 seconds after you posted the link..

bad tbt


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2014)

Murray said:


> When tbt meets flockdraw:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/8qTkw
> [SIZE=-2]
> and jubs decides to **** on top of it[/SIZE]



why is their doge -_-


----------



## Beary (Mar 16, 2014)

oath2order said:


> why is their doge -_-



There*

c:


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> There*
> 
> c:



Oath forgot the capital /w/ and used the wrong form of wording.
So, you correct him by capitalizing incorrectly, and leaving the wrong capitalization be?


----------



## Beary (Mar 16, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Oath forgot the capital /w/ and used the wrong form of wording.
> So, you correct him by capitalizing incorrectly, and leaving the wrong capitalization be?



You are mind numbingly picky


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> You are mind numbingly picky



Forgot the period!


----------



## Beary (Mar 16, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Forgot the period!



that was purposeful


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> that was purposeful



Capitalization, and punctuation, ma'am.
Just be glad I'm not this picky in Chatzy.


----------



## Beary (Mar 16, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Capitalization, and punctuation, ma'am.
> Just be glad I'm not this picky in Chatzy.



Deal with it. >_>


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Deal with it. >_>



/A+/ grammar right there.


----------



## Beary (Mar 16, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> /A+/ grammar right there.



My sarcasm detection device is going off the charts.


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> My sarcasm detection device is going off the charts.



Sarcasm undetected.
Resume maintenance.

ERROR_ARENA_TRASHED


----------



## Cariad (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm picky too, Blu.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2014)

ya'll wot m8s


----------



## Cariad (Mar 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> ya'll wot m8s



Its: Y'all what mates.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Shocking news gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiz


----------



## Beary (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> View attachment 33680
> Shocking news gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiz



Is this for real?!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Is this for real?!



http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/lifestyle/cat-takes-us-family/1029618.html


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> View attachment 33680
> Shocking news gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiz



I'm sorry, that was me. I'm just THAT hairy.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm sorry, that was me. I'm just THAT hairy.



Oh.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 17, 2014)

People mistake me for a werewolf all the time.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 18, 2014)

So you are a cat which touches butts?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 18, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> So you are a cat which touches butts?



And he held a US family hostage.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 18, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> And he held a US family hostage.



Yep. Now that isn't normal.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2014)

today i went over to my friends house just to steal a news paper


----------



## Cariad (Mar 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> today i went over to my friends house just to steal a news paper



Oh. ive done that too. I also did it to steal a laptop /truestory
Lol. So bored, cos no one is looking at mafia. I am first time player, and I is not up for lynch whoop. Whoop
Enough about that tho, I'm gonna post a life story so I can earn bells. Also cos I can do this, so yolo. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I earned a load of bells for that post.


----------



## Beary (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got part of my toenail removed AND IT FREAKIN HURT.
I HAD TO GET FOUR SHOTS IN MY TOE WHAT IS THIS


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 19, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I just got part of my toenail removed AND IT FREAKIN HURT.
> I HAD TO GET FOUR SHOTS IN MY TOE WHAT IS THIS



I feel like I'm going to throw up..


----------



## Beary (Mar 19, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> I feel like I'm going to throw up..



:]


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

omg ugh i hate toenails especially when you cut them too low and it starts hurting like hell. ugh


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I just got part of my toenail removed AND IT FREAKIN HURT.
> I HAD TO GET FOUR SHOTS IN MY TOE WHAT IS THIS


(?◔ ‿ゝ◔`)


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

Trying to get a giant knot out of my hair, bwahoohoo, why, how did this get here, get it out pls.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

ikr i always got those back when my hair was even more thicker


----------



## Beary (Mar 20, 2014)

My hair is long and thin hehe
I'm a natural blonde.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2014)

Speaking of which I need to get a freaking haircut already, 'getting long. Me no like as it gets curly(uck).


----------



## Beary (Mar 20, 2014)

I haven't gotten my hair cut in years. xD


----------



## Byngo (Mar 20, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I haven't gotten my hair cut in years. xD



WUUUUUUUUUUT

O-O-O-O-O-O-O


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 20, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> My hair is long and thin hehe
> I'm a natural blonde.



You act like one too

- - - Post Merge - - -

Srry, just had to say that


----------



## Beary (Mar 20, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> You act like one too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Srry, just had to say that



You little butt


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 20, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> You little butt



Can't I be big?
c:


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2014)

yes big butts <33


----------



## Beary (Mar 20, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Can't I be big?
> c:





Jake. said:


> yes big butts <33



I hate you both.


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 20, 2014)

Jake. said:


> yes big butts <33



Twerkalicioussss


----------



## Beary (Mar 20, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Twerkalicioussss



*hates*


----------



## Jawile (Mar 20, 2014)

i used to love that song
sits in the darkest corner of the room


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

destiny's child sucks oh god

also move back the movie thread argggh


----------



## Mao (Mar 21, 2014)

Umeko said:


> destiny's child sucks oh god
> 
> also move back the movie thread argggh



Why do I laugh every time I see your signature xD Also, is it just me who puts lol instead of ,lol o_o For example 'That's cool, lol' and 'That's cool lol' I just feel like it belongs there without an apostrophe n_n


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

me too. if i add ' it's by accident.


because i want diana a lot?


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 21, 2014)

Umeko said:


> destiny's child sucks oh god


----------



## Beary (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Spoiler






Help, i don't deserve to live anymore on flockdraw. Oh bky.


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 23, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> View attachment 34320


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

My grandma just said twerking is a sin so I pushed her down the stairs. ****ing *****


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> My grandma just said twerking is a sin so I pushed her down the stairs. ****ing *****



She should of said that pushing people down the stairs is a sin...


----------



## Cariad (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. That is not the thing to do.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

Too late she is already on her way to the hospital and I am in the police car


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> My grandma just said twerking is a sin so I pushed her down the stairs. ****ing *****



Jake you monster


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> My grandma just said twerking is a sin so I pushed her down the stairs. ****ing *****



Spewing that same hatred back to them lowers yourself to their level.


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Too late she is already on her way to the hospital and I am in the police car



I hope you aren't serious


----------



## Cariad (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Too late she is already on her way to the hospital and I am in the police car



Omg. Don't get arrested. We'll miss you.


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Too late she is already on her way to the hospital and I am in the police car



Looks like you're the one who gave her the last _push_ to arrest you.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 23, 2014)

His has just got loads of posts on this thread. I hope Jake isn't fooling us.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok they are locking me up in my cell now goodnite see you in the morn'


----------



## Cariad (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Ok they are locking me up in my cell now goodnite see you in the morn'



Whyyy!? Isn't it like 4am there?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you fooling us? It's morning there


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

OMG this concrete is so cold


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 23, 2014)

they have wi-fi in prison?


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol, do they? Probably not.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 23, 2014)

I really don't believe him. Sorry guys


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

They should have wi-fi. For computer and stuff. They need to play the cards, ya' know? yaknoooow


----------



## Trundle (Mar 23, 2014)

"here is your wifi, prisoners, so you can contact all your friends and plan a jail break!!!!"

Obviously they don't let prisoners use devices in jails, guys.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 23, 2014)

but then the prisoners would cyberbully lil kidz


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Trundle said:


> "here is your wifi, prisoners, so you can contact all your friends and plan a jail break!!!!"
> 
> Obviously they don't let prisoners use devices in jails, guys.



Oh my god. No card games, what the hell. That's cruel.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 23, 2014)

Jake isn't in prison. I do not believe him.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Jake isn't in prison. I do not believe him.



You don't have to believe it to see it. What. waaht


----------



## Cariad (Mar 23, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> You don't have to believe it to see it. What. waaht



Whhattttt!.??


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Whhattttt!.??



I don't know, don't quote meh, halp


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2014)

Oops it was a dream


----------



## Beary (Mar 23, 2014)

http://s2.boardgame-online.com/g/game.php?g=f9iW&k=CqS

Shhhhh


----------



## Byngo (Mar 23, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> http://s2.boardgame-online.com/g/game.php?g=f9iW&k=CqS
> 
> Shhhhh



Here's my response: *?*


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 23, 2014)

Did you guys eat all the cheese snacks.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes. I ate them


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 24, 2014)

has anyone else ever had a blood vessel rupture in their eye?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> Yes. I ate them


You limey b**tard!


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2014)

YEEEEES NO MORE PREGNANCY SCARES FOR ME



Spoiler


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

L. Lawliet said:


> Yes. I ate them



Wtf u omg wutttttttttt


----------



## Cariad (Mar 24, 2014)

Jake. said:


> YEEEEES NO MORE PREGNANCY SCARES FOR ME
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yay! how do gay men get pregnant, but still yay!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

If anybody is having a baby, name it HuckleBerrypie


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

Jake. said:


> YEEEEES NO MORE PREGNANCY SCARES FOR ME
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Why.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Why.



SO I DONT GET PREGNANT
R U AN IDIOT?????


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Jake. said:


> SO I DONT GET PREGNANT
> R U AN IDIOT?????



I find some irony in this but I just can't put my finger on it.. hmph


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> If anybody is having a baby, name it HuckleBerrypie


um.


Spoiler


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> um.
> 
> 
> Spoiler




What an abomination to the name HuckleBerrypie. Give me a real baby.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

Jake. said:


> SO I DONT GET PREGNANT
> R U AN IDIOT?????



but you a boy.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 25, 2014)

do not fall asleep in class because people will take your notebook and draw a bear tucked in bed with a candle saying goodnight all over your important notes


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> but you a boy.



so?????


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

wow you must get a lot of d


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

I want coffee and cheese and bacon roll but it's almost 2am and I spent all my money on the pill fml


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I want coffee and cheese and bacon roll but it's almost 2am and I spent all my money on the pill fml



I'm getting worried.. you really REALLY bought that pill...?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> wow you must get a lot of d


PHHFFFFT


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I want coffee and cheese and bacon roll but it's almost 2am and I spent all my money on the pill fml



where can u even buy a cheese & bacon roll??


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

Netflix said:


> where can u even buy a cheese & bacon roll??



at the bakerY?????????????????


----------



## Thunder (Mar 25, 2014)

Mmmm, it's been awhile since I had a good breakfast, used to go out for donuts every other week but I haven't done that in awhile.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 25, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Mmmm, it's been awhile since I had a good breakfast, used to go out for donuts every other week but I haven't done that in awhile.



I'm having donuts for breakfast tomorrow <3

I can't eat for the rest if the day 'cause donuts are a no-no food


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Mmmm, it's been awhile since I had a good breakfast, used to go out for donuts every other week but I haven't done that in awhile.



I think I'm the only one that doesn't like donuts here .-.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 25, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I think I'm the only one that doesn't like donuts here .-.



What the ____


----------



## chillv (Mar 25, 2014)

You automatically became not hot after me hearing that. (Just kidding)


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> What the ____



Ehehe....it's the derp that is me 


chillv said:


> You automatically became not hot after me hearing that. (Just kidding)



I was hot in the first place?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 25, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I'm having donuts for breakfast tomorrow <3
> 
> I can't eat for the rest if the day 'cause donuts are a no-no food



The local fair serves a burger with two glazed donuts in place of burger buns, it's amazing.

It's a wonder how I manage to stay skinny.



LittleBeary said:


> I think I'm the only one that doesn't like donuts here .-.



That's a bannable offense, sister.


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

Thunder said:


> The local fair serves a burger with two glazed donuts in place of burger buns, it's amazing.
> 
> It's a wonder how I manage to stay skinny.
> 
> ...



Oh noes! What shall I ever do? *swoons*


----------



## chillv (Mar 25, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I was hot in the first place?



I don't know, but your avatar is.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 25, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Oh noes! What shall I ever do? *swoons*


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

chillv said:


> I don't know, but your avatar is.



It's from an anime. 



Lunatic said:


>



I am so scared. c:

By the way, this website is run by freaking drunks. Gallows is drunk again.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 25, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> It's from an anime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wonder, when you type in "the bell tree" in google search, it brings up a bar somewhere in South Carolina.


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> No wonder, when you type in "the bell tree" in google search, it brings up a bar somewhere in South Carolina.



Brb dying


----------



## Thunder (Mar 25, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> By the way, this website is run by freaking drunks. Gallows is drunk again.



The Shrekocalypse II begins.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2014)

Thunder said:


> The Shrekocalypse II begins.



*No.*


----------



## Byngo (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't see your post Oath o-o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I don't see your post Oath o-o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nvm



You wot m8


----------



## Byngo (Mar 26, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You wot m8



That could sound dirty.


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2014)

omg the pill is so confusing the instruction sheet is completely different to the instructions on the box???

HELPE


----------



## Cariad (Mar 26, 2014)

Breathe jake. In, out, in, out


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2014)

i forgoT HOW TO


----------



## Cariad (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh. I can't help that.


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2014)

I AM HAVING A MENTAL BREAK DOWN I AM GOING TO THE PSYCHOTIC WARD


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 26, 2014)

Do they do hot chips? because Im not visiting unless they do hot chips.


----------



## Jake (Mar 26, 2014)

idk i will check in the morning


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, Tough times be brewin' for me.

Last Sunday my Grandad suffered a fatal Heart attack and was immediately sent to Hospital, He was lucky to survive the attack and has been in Recovery since then.

Well now, He's gotta take a risk, He can either have this Operation but could risk dying from the stress on his Heart or leave it but could eventually suffer from a stronger Heart Attack that would kill him.

It's a shame, My Grandmother died from a Heart Attack but it was her first one and she died on the way to hospital.


----------



## toastia (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh no ;-; hope your granddaddy lives


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well, Tough times be brewin' for me.
> 
> Last Sunday my Grandad suffered a fatal Heart attack and was immediately sent to Hospital, He was lucky to survive the attack and has been in Recovery since then.
> 
> ...



Man, it must be very stressful and scary to go through knowing you will suffer from a heart attack soon.. I'm very sorry about that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Teachersss.. y u give us three papers to read about the exact same thing and another that spirals out of the subject less than halfway through it? D:


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Well, Tough times be brewin' for me.
> 
> Last Sunday my Grandad suffered a fatal Heart attack and was immediately sent to Hospital, He was lucky to survive the attack and has been in Recovery since then.
> 
> ...


FTFY


----------



## Beary (Mar 31, 2014)

Jun said:


> Teachersss.. y u give us three papers to read about the exact same thing and another that spirals out of the subject less than halfway through it? D:



UMEKO
YOU'VE CHANGED


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> UMEKO
> YOU'VE CHANGED



yea, this is my usual nick ... decided to change since it was free ;}


----------



## Beary (Mar 31, 2014)

Jun said:


> yea, this is my usual nick ... decided to change since it was free ;}



I like your mustache o:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

thanks <3 i do too. like mustaches are the source of all ninja power!


----------



## Byngo (Mar 31, 2014)

Jun said:


> yea, this is my usual nick ... decided to change since it was free ;}



Nickname changes are free?!?! o-o

I'm sick of Lunatic...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Nickname changes are free?!?! o-o
> 
> I'm sick of Lunatic...



No it costs 1k tbt bells in the shop. I meant noone has taken it yet = free


----------



## orangepeanut (Apr 1, 2014)

God ****ty internet connections piss me off so much


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 1, 2014)

I ate like what? Two slices of cheesecake today? Now my stomach hurts so bad and I'm having to constantly go to the bathroom now ugh T:


----------



## Byngo (Apr 1, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I ate like what? Two slices of cheesecake today? Now my stomach hurts so bad and I'm having to constantly go to the bathroom now ugh T:



My throat hurts I feel you lol


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2014)

Having some Midas Touch by Dogfish Head tonight....so good!


----------



## Beary (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm sick. Again.
Yay.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh no Beary. Get well soon <3


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2014)

Yesterday
feeling dizzy, headache, left eye and my neck hurts.

Now
My neck hurt when I run upstairs my head is... uh dafuq.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 2, 2014)

Mhm, Dunno what to do.

Eat house food today and order Chinese another day or just order Chinese today.
MY FATE IS IN YOUR HANDS NOW.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

seriously. teacher. why did you had to give us the website with 1 millimeters size of text over several pages. my head hurts.. i give up.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 2, 2014)

I burnt my popcorn fml

- - - Post Merge - - -

Second batch - burnt 

**** this **** popcorn **** everything how do I manage to destroy two ****ing bags of popcorn


----------



## Beary (Apr 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I burnt my popcorn fml
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



;-; <33


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 3, 2014)

I would rather have burnt popcorn than no popcorn


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 3, 2014)

I fell asleep with my glasses on today and now they're bent.


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2014)

sometimes i put my tweezers between my nose and pretend i am a unicorn


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

glue a horn to your forehead dude


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> glue a horn to your forehead dude



Or glue it to a headband or something


----------



## Beary (Apr 3, 2014)

Depression is fun.
Note the sarcasm...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Or glue it to a headband or something


yea, i wonder if i have my headband left somewhere, i should try


----------



## Psydye (Apr 3, 2014)

depression here too, sort of..


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok I will find a horn


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 5, 2014)

I have like... three McDonald's cheeseburgers in my fridge leftover from yesterday.

Any reheating suggestions?


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

Reizo said:


> I have like... three McDonald's cheeseburgers in my fridge leftover from yesterday.
> 
> Any reheating suggestions?



eat them cold or put them in the oven do not microwave i did that once and it tasted like ****


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> eat them cold or put them in the oven do not microwave i did that once and it tasted like ****


Ok well, eating leftovers cold is very dangerous (I took a course in food safety). So no on that. And I just reaheated one in the microwave and the bun got all hard and it tasted like **** but I ate it anyway because I'm not wasteful. 

I have 2/3 cheeseburgers left and I also have a new toaster oven. Should I use the 'bake' setting on the toaster oven, or just use the regular oven?


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Ok well, eating leftovers cold is very dangerous (I took a course in food safety). So no on that. And I just reaheated one in the microwave and the bun got all hard and it tasted like **** but I ate it anyway because I'm not wasteful.
> 
> I have 2/3 cheeseburgers left and I also have a new toaster oven. Should I use the 'bake' setting on the toaster oven, or just use the regular oven?



i eat cold leftovers all the time yolo

either take the contents out of the burger and heat that up and put it on your own bread or use the oven, i would use regular oven on low temp


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 5, 2014)

i'm not gonna wait like 20 minutes for my regular oven to preheat i just slapped the whole thing in the toaster oven YOLO

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** i burned it oopsies

probably shouldn't have put it to 400 degrees


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

i twerk on babies


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i twerk on babies


child abuse


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

^^^^ 

screw saturdays


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i twerk on babies



hysterical.


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

I DONT HAVE AN STD YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I DONT HAVE AN STD YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES



I forgot, are you pregnant?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

CANDY CANDY CANDY,


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

Reizo said:


> child abuse



omfg.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 5, 2014)

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTS PLAY!


----------



## unravel (Apr 5, 2014)

I stay up late and search ringabel x edea and ringabel x tiz (dafuq) and didn't notice its 3:25 AM >:T


----------



## Beary (Apr 5, 2014)

Pokemon wedlockes are tragic.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 5, 2014)

That pug is so cute


----------



## Beary (Apr 5, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> That pug is so cute



Yes
Yes it is


----------



## Cariad (Apr 5, 2014)

I want a pug. My neighbours have one.


----------



## Beary (Apr 5, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> I want a pug. My neighbours have one.



Pure bred dogs have issues. 
Ougs usually have breathing problems, so I have 2 mixes.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 5, 2014)

I know. I want something like a pug, so cute, especially when a bit fat!


----------



## radical6 (Apr 5, 2014)

my mom wants a pug really bad
i want a husky though


----------



## Beary (Apr 5, 2014)

Pugs are so cuuuteeeeee


----------



## Cariad (Apr 5, 2014)

Love Siberian huskys! So cute. Like wolves.


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> I want a pug. My neighbours have one.



Steal it


----------



## Cariad (Apr 5, 2014)

No, they have two. One cute fat one, and one ugly guard one.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

i want puggggiiisss too. they are like cutest things ever


----------



## Syd (Apr 5, 2014)

eww i hate pugs
get a dachshund


Spoiler: my fav


----------



## Beary (Apr 5, 2014)

Syd said:


> eww i hate pugs
> get a dachshund
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my fav



Wtf have they been feeding that dog...?!


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 5, 2014)

i love cheagles tho


----------



## Syd (Apr 5, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Wtf have they been feeding that dog...?!



idk man but now he's skinny


Spoiler: current form


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

creepers..

also french & english bulldogs are qt too


----------



## Syd (Apr 5, 2014)

heres my doggy


Spoiler: woofles


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*I feel like a new man!*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2014)

^^^kills with sword


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> ^^^kills with sword



*No sword can hurt me! I am simply the wind.*


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 5, 2014)

huskies are superior to your rat dogs any day


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I forgot, are you pregnant?



No I am on the pill


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> No I am on the pill



*Nah your pregnant. Who's the father?*


----------



## Jake (Apr 5, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *Nah your pregnant. Who's the father?*



NO I AM NOT

when i went to the doctor for the STD test I also got the pregnancy test, both came back negative thank the loooord


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> NO I AM NOT
> 
> when i went to the doctor for the STD test I also got the pregnancy test, both came back negative thank the loooord



*Dude I am just messing with ya. thank the Loooooooooooooooord!*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

BAHAHA IM CLONED INTO FOUR LET'S DEFEAT YOU


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> BAHAHA IM CLONED INTO FOUR LET'S DEFEAT YOU



*Only the master sword can defeat me!*


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2014)

IT IS THE MASTER SWORD DUH

also on another note.. I gots pokemon rubyyyy today


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 6, 2014)

At camp, I stepped in some mud with really bright neon orange shoes, then this girl comes running up to me saying "Omg gurl now you got mud in your shoes look, look at the shoes, OH NOO!". I said a bit aggressively "I know." She then said "Wow you don't have to be rude about it! UUGGH!". She went to go gossip about me to her friends saying I was a bully and really rude. Ew, I hate people.


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 6, 2014)

Y do i never post on here, i really need to intergrate more on this forum omg


----------



## Beary (Apr 6, 2014)

I am officially an idiot. Wow, this day just CANT GET ANY ****ING BETTER.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I am officially an idiot. Wow, this day just CANT GET ANY ****ING BETTER.



What's wrong? o:


----------



## Beary (Apr 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> What's wrong? o:



You know perfectly well what's wrong.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 7, 2014)

I know what's wrong. Gimme a hug!


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2014)

I LITERALLY JUST WANT A COFFEE MY FRIEND HAS BEEN DRIVING AROUND FOR AN HOUR LOOKING FOR A COFFEE PLACE BUT AS SOON AS I GET THERE THEYRE LIKE "SOZ JUST CLOSED" I JUST WANT A ****ING COFFEE I AM GONNA STAB SOMEONE I AM GOING CRAZY


SHE IS GOING LIKE TWICE THE SPEED LIMIT SO I CAM GET COFFEE BLESS HER


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

I hope you got your coffee now jake :3


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

^ damn . . . Remember yesterday?


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

No waffles i was drunk, remember?


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

Exactly, you slipped you know


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

THE GUARDS ALMOST CAUGHT US when we did something 


I HID AT THE GIRLS BATHROOM. I REMEBERED.

then idk the rest.


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

Farobi said:


> THE GUARDS ALMOST CAUGHT US when we did something
> 
> 
> I HID AT THE GIRLS BATHROOM. I REMEBERED.
> ...



Your lil sis keeps jumping at elevator like crazy the we go out in B1 and I feel crap damn my legs


----------



## Farobi (Apr 7, 2014)

LOL Those really tall Indian guys scared me tbh.


----------



## unravel (Apr 7, 2014)

My sis knock the door then we ran (wtf)


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I hope you got your coffee now jake :3



well guess what.......

I DIDNT OMG I AM SO MAD I ACTUALLY KICKED A POLE THEN I REALIZED THERE WAS A SECURITY CAMERA ABOVE ME SO I RAN AWAY


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

damn you teacher stop giving us 20 extra freak pages to read >>


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2014)

Jun said:


> damn you teacher stop giving us 20 extra freak pages to read >>



i never read anything in HS, and still passed with good marks. waste of time, just read a synopsis.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i never read anything in HS, and still passed with good marks. waste of time, just read a synopsis.


uni level. but yeah i usually just flip through the pages and try to remember something lol


----------



## Beary (Apr 7, 2014)

Holla, I didn't fail my math test
88% soon to be 90 after corrections 
Hehehehehehe


----------



## Byngo (Apr 7, 2014)

My family found a stray cat and they want to keep it

Hmm


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 7, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> My family found a stray cat and they want to keep it
> 
> Hmm


Aww that's cute.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Aww that's cute.



*That is how we gets our animals.*


----------



## Byngo (Apr 7, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Aww that's cute.



It is. But we have 3 animals already... 4 is a little overbearing x_x

At least to me, everyone else wants to keep it which basically = she's our cat now


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2014)

I thought Jake would be a valedictorian


----------



## Beary (Apr 7, 2014)

I think I should be more fabulous.


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2014)

Cory said:


> I thought Jake would be a valedictorian



No that is for Tartie <3


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Would this be good for a Avatar?*
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Thunder (Apr 8, 2014)

So I saw the Winter Soldier on Sunday night, I'd say it's pretty high up there as far as Marvel movies go.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Thunder said:


> So I saw the Winter Soldier on Sunday night, I'd say it's pretty high up there as far as Marvel movies go.



Sounds cool! I should be seeing next week i Can't wait!


----------



## Cariad (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *Would this be good for a Avatar?*
> --------------------------------------------------------



AN AVATAR. ARGH GRAMMAR.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got gossip

- - - Post Merge - - -

Biggest story in the UK


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2014)

lol.

damn great french fries sir


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> AN AVATAR. ARGH GRAMMAR.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Dude its not even a big deal! And how do you know i just forgot the "N"


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> AN AVATAR. ARGH GRAMMAR.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



"I got gossip" doesn't make sense either ya know


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2014)

NEITHER DOES THE FACT THAT NINJA UNICORNS ARE GONNA RULE TBT


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

Jun said:


> NEITHER DOES THE FACT THAT NINJA UNICORNS ARE GONNA RULE TBT



I can't wait!!!!!!! >w<


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2014)

NEITHER CAN I BWAHAHAHA


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 9, 2014)

Jun said:


> NEITHER CAN I BWAHAHAHA



HOW EVIL 0________0


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

I KNOW RIGHT AHAHAH AHAHHA


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

Did you guys know that there was sages named *Micah * and *Sporge27*http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?28-Sporge27? Yeah nether did I. *Sporge27*http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?28-Sporge27 had a Vaati picture in his signature. XD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Apr 9, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Dude you guys know that there was a sage named *Micah * and *Sporge27*? Yeah nether did I.



I did! They're around from time to time


----------



## Beary (Apr 9, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Dude you guys know that there was sages named *Micah * and *Sporge27*? Yeah nether did I. *Sporge27* had a Vaati picture in his signature. XD



I did know about Sporge, but not Micah. o:


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

Stupid auto correct made me say *dude* when i wanted to say *did*.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> I did know about Sporge, but not Micah. o:



Cool I am guessing *Sporge27* liked Vaati like me? Also it says *Micah*http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?152-Micah was online today 0.o


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2014)

> Last edited by Thunder; 03-24-2014 at 12:08 AM. Reason: do the safety dance



Omg I am literally crying right now super funny XD


----------



## Beary (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Zeiro (Apr 10, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


>


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2014)

ahaha xD

also yes i've seen those


----------



## unravel (Apr 11, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


>



Uhhh what?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Ninja unicorns for TBT Easter.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2014)

how do u run away from life

(asking for a friend)


----------



## Flop (Apr 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> how do u run away from life
> 
> (asking for a friend)



Go to Australia. 

Owait


----------



## Cariad (Apr 15, 2014)

^ wow flop. That is so true. I was going to say change your username.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

I live in Australia.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 16, 2014)

Hahahaha omg wow. It's okay, I live there too



Idfldnsndt said:


> I live in Australia.



No wonder I always see you everywhere..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> Hahahaha omg wow. It's okay, I live there too
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder I always see you everywhere..



Wow do you live in Australia too!?!??


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes! Which state do you live in?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

I live in Qld. What about you?


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 16, 2014)

Lucky! Which theme park is your favourite? 
I live in Vic.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

theme park? What is a theme park?


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 16, 2014)

Never mind. You don't live in gold coast then


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 16, 2014)

PERTH, ITS MY CITY

AND I LOVE IT. YEAH I LOVE IT

I WAS BORN AND RAAAAISED HERE, I GOT IT MAAADE HERE

AND IF I HAVE MY WAY IM GONNA STAAAAAAAY HERE

FOR LIFE -_ahh ha_ - FOR LIFE -_ahh-hah_-

FOR LIFE

FOR LYYYFFFEEEE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Wut. Wut wut.


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> PERTH, ITS MY CITY
> 
> AND I LOVE IT. YEAH I LOVE IT
> 
> ...



pls stop


----------



## Beary (Apr 16, 2014)

Jake. said:


> pls stop



don't diss the old man Gandalf
He'll fry u :3


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 16, 2014)

Jake. said:


> pls stop



dat perth envy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Yah you're all just jelly of Queensland though


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 16, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Yah you're all just jelly of Queensland though



lol, queensland,


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> lol, queensland,



Lol I thought that guys name was Blah blah BOTTOM
XD And good thing I don't live in Brisbane


----------



## Beary (Apr 16, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Lol I thought that guys name was Blah blah BOTTOM
> XD And good thing I don't live in Brisbane



All these names are foreign to me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Why are they foreign?


----------



## Beary (Apr 16, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Why are they foreign?



I've never heard of them. I live in America.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I've never heard of them. I live in America.



WE'RE THE KIDS IN AMERICA, AWOAH


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 16, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> PERTH, ITS MY CITY
> 
> AND I LOVE IT. YEAH I LOVE IT
> 
> ...



PERTH <3


----------



## Jake (Apr 16, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> dat perth envy



Ye I so jelly!!



Bootycall can u b my lover 2 nite I am feelin espec lonely


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 16, 2014)

ill be there in 5 minutes


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone use VB default?


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm watching "Food Fight"

Y'know, the one with Charlie Sheen? It's so terrible but I want to watch it.


----------



## unravel (Apr 16, 2014)

?Practice: Paint Tool Sai
?Playing HM: ANB
? Stop plaing BD


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> ill be there in 5 minutes


aww ty


now i just need a cute boy


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2014)

Hoppy easter everyone x3


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 18, 2014)

Jun said:


> Hoppy easter everyone x3



Hoppy Easter to you too! x3


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I'm watching "Food Fight"
> 
> Y'know, the one with Charlie Sheen? It's so terrible but I want to watch it.



Oh god. I saw JonTron's video on that. I seriously can not wrap my head around how on Earth the movie was even conceived let alone published. When the files were stolen in early 2000, they should have left it that way and forgotten about the goddamn movie. What we got as a final product was... ugly to say the least.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 18, 2014)

Does anyone see Jim henson's creature shop???


----------



## Beary (Apr 18, 2014)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/love

Hi


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 18, 2014)

Husky said:


> Oh god. I saw JonTron's video on that. I seriously can not wrap my head around how on Earth the movie was even conceived let alone published. When the files were stolen in early 2000, they should have left it that way and forgotten about the goddamn movie. What we got as a final product was... ugly to say the least.


Watching the film was the worst yet best thing.

It's actually rather adultish humor in some bits, I mean Jon covered that but still ._.


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Watching the film was the worst yet best thing.
> 
> It's actually rather adultish humor in some bits, I mean Jon covered that but still ._.



I have yet to watch it. I don't really know if I want to or not.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Should I join dem dudes in Mafia?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes wait for sign-ups for the next game though.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

I feel like changing today I can feel the troll coming! But I was always told Conceal don't feel

*Too late trololololooo*


----------



## cIementine (Apr 20, 2014)

*Do you think I should make a cucumber awareness thread? I have witnessed so much cucumber abuse in my life that I feel I need to do my part for cucumbers. They are the sweetest, most lovely vegetables I know and deserve so much better. In much anticipation to save cucumbers, I came across a campaign. I'd like to raise awareness of that campaign in order to allow cucumbers to lead a better lifestyle.




*


----------



## Beary (Apr 20, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Do you think I should make a cucumber awareness thread? I have witnessed so much cucumber abuse in my life that I feel I need to do my part for cucumbers. They are the sweetest, most lovely vegetables I know and deserve so much better. In much anticipation to save cucumbers, I came across a campaign. I'd like to raise awareness of that campaign in order to allow cucumbers to lead a better lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




?????!???????!?!???


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 20, 2014)

I usually like to watch Let's Play playlists in a sort of "marathon", and Chuggaaconroy finally finished his Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness LP. I know what I'm doing tomorrow!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I usually like to watch Let's Play playlists in a sort of "marathon", and Chuggaaconroy finally finished his Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness LP. I know what I'm doing tomorrow!



True that! I remember I watched a 100% completion of Wind Waker in like two days.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> True that! I remember I watched a 100% completion of Wind Waker in like two days.



I watched Chuggaa's Kid Icarus LP in 2 days as well xD


----------



## Mao (Apr 21, 2014)

Kinda annoyed/upset over something little atm >_< I once gave someone the pokeball collectible for free, even though it goes for like 5k and I just saw them selling it for a large profit :L I know it's just pixels but seriously, ughhhh.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2014)

^^^rude people :c

also eee got a copy of pokemon sapphire todaaaayyy


----------



## Cariad (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm going to see Wicked on Thursday!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 21, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> I'm going to see Wicked on Thursday!



YOU WHAT?!

I am so jealous.

I have a Starbucks gift card. I'm so happy


----------



## Cariad (Apr 21, 2014)

Also, I'm in one of the boxes, so whoop.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 21, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Kinda annoyed/upset over something little atm >_< I once gave someone the pokeball collectible for free, even though it goes for like 5k and I just saw them selling it for a large profit :L I know it's just pixels but seriously, ughhhh.



One just sold for 12k earlier... ><

I had someone gift me mine yesterday. It's not going anywhere. I know better than to take advantage of someone's kindness like that.



Jun said:


> also eee got a copy of pokemon sapphire todaaaayyy



I sunk so many hours into Sapphire when it first came out, I think it nearly passed my FFX record, which was nearly 3000 hours.


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok so Jake tricks people and takes their bells no on cares (Besides the ones tricked) I put a egg thing in my signature and get banned! The logic there is to low!!!


----------



## Cariad (Apr 21, 2014)

You were saying troll a lot tho


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 22, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Ok so Jake tricks people and takes their bells no on cares (Besides the ones tricked) I put a egg thing in my signature and get banned! The logic there is to low!!!



He didnt get away with it, he got punished and gave all the bells he scammed back.
And yeah, you were being VERY annoying the few days before the event, Staff prolly just got tired of it.


All these Pokemon Shops springing up while mine is down XD
Enjoy business while you can 

Mine's going to reopen soon, better than before!


----------



## Caius (Apr 22, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Ok so Jake tricks people and takes their bells no on cares (Besides the ones tricked) I put a egg thing in my signature and get banned! The logic there is to low!!!



You were doin' more than that to get the ban.


----------



## sej (Apr 22, 2014)

It's my birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> One just sold for 12k earlier... ><
> 
> I had someone gift me mine yesterday. It's not going anywhere. I know better than to take advantage of someone's kindness like that.
> 
> ...



Congrats I wish people would do that for me


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> He didnt get away with it, he got punished and gave all the bells he scammed back.
> And yeah, you were being VERY annoying the few days before the event, Staff prolly just got tired of it.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I didnt know he had to give them back I was gone for 2 days lol I guess the weretroll can only be on April 1st Sorry TBT.  also are warnings being given out any more like that would of stooped me right then and there.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 22, 2014)

My god, I was at work tonight and it rained...somehow water got into my shoes and completely soaked my socks ><

Not a pleasant feeling.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 23, 2014)

*Opening my new Pokemon Shop today!*


----------



## Cariad (Apr 23, 2014)

Yay! This is now an ad thread.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Yay! This is now an ad thread.



That might be a good idea ill go ask the mods if I could start one.

Anyways new signature for the time being...


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

I am trying to create a 3D signature!!!


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 25, 2014)

Vaati said:


> That might be a good idea ill go ask the mods if I could start one.
> 
> Anyways new signature for the time being...
> View attachment 42026



This was funny and sad at the same time lol You will find one o.o


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

Diamondarcadia said:


> This was funny and sad at the same time lol You will find one o.o



Thank you! And in the meantime iv created a shop to help raise money!
Check it out!


----------



## Sumia (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello world. Just passing by because I'm dead bored with those Venice Biennale-data base-bibliography stuff which I have to work on err  - -


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2014)

I have to watch boring films about Native Americans don't complain(no racism at all but this was just.. no).

- - - Post Merge - - -

They're like 100+ years old.. for a group projects but we didn't really have time coming up with something else so


----------



## Sumia (Apr 25, 2014)

I know those feels. I'm done for years with these non-sense stuff from history of cinema's classes >>


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2014)

haha yea. i usually like film history but this **** is just ugh no


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

Just watched Winter soldier (Finally ) it was Awesome!

There was explosion shooting pew pew and all that shiz


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2014)

pew pew pew master sword.


----------



## Beary (Apr 25, 2014)

I really wish some people in my classes would just
Jump of a cliff


----------



## radical6 (Apr 26, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I really wish some people in my classes would just
> Jump of a cliff



I really wish that I could jump off a cliff tbh

why are private lessons so expensive.... im gonna cry i just wanna learn how to play the bass trombone ):


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

i wish this group sht would jump off a cliff. ugh.

well at least it will help if I ever get a job lol.


----------



## Caius (Apr 26, 2014)

I swear, no one loves Harry Potter like ABC loves Harry Potter. Double feature of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1&2 starts in an hour.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

All we get is one of those on bad times whenever they air it. On commercial channels too ergh.


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

How did Jake post a charge thing while I can't? I can have it in my signature but... it doesnt work.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 27, 2014)

Zr388 said:


> I swear, no one loves Harry Potter like ABC loves Harry Potter. Double feature of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1&2 starts in an hour.



I've watched those movies so many times on ABCFamily, I no longer feel the desire to reread the books. I probably will, though. Reread 'em, I mean, in a year or two.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 27, 2014)

Vaati said:


> How did Jake post a charge thing while I can't? I can have it in my signature but... it doesnt work.


Jake used to be a mod.


----------



## Beary (Apr 27, 2014)

Vaati said:


> How did Jake post a charge thing while I can't? I can have it in my signature but... it doesnt work.



1. Because he is more amazing.
2. Why the **** would you want to cheat people out of their money?!


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> 1. Because he is more amazing.
> 2. Why the **** would you want to cheat people out of their money?!



Nah for other things! btw I think the mods took away the ability after he did that.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 28, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> 1. Because he is more amazing.


Jake's a lovely guy but you could have worded it out better.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2014)

man.. im tired and damn group projects ugh.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2014)

u talkin ****?


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2014)

Jake. said:


> u talkin ****?



What are talking about?!


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2014)

dont talk **** or i will destroy u


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2014)

Jake. said:


> dont talk **** or i will destroy u



Who was doing that? I just wanted to know how you posted a charge thing!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah but Jake gave the bells back if I remember, lel.


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yeah but Jake gave the bells back if I remember, lel.



But thats not what I am asking! How did he post one?!


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2014)

Welp.

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/british-actor-bob-hoskins-dies-71-23528205
RIP, man.


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2014)

One of my relatives gave me a Chocolate fountain 



I'm so happy right now  I love chocolate!


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2014)

today i was walking my dog and this elderly man came up to me and was like "i used to walk here with my little girl all the time, she was put to sleep 3 years ago" and i thought he was talking about his daughter but i was like 'wtf _little girl_ and ur like 80???' so i was like 'how old was ur daughter' and then he was like 'it was my dog, she was a [insert species name i forgot]' and i like 'o' and then i picked up my dog and ran down the street away from the awkwardness in my heels and tights and almost tripped fml


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2014)

That must've been really awkward for you Jake, Although I would've probably ignored the guy and carried on ._.; (Yes I'm severely anti-social)

Also the TBT Bell rates have gone to silly levels again, Saw someone buying 100 Bells for 1.6 Million AC bells ._.


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2014)

Maybe I ought to cash in some of my spare TBT bells.

Did anyone else watch that stream with two Japanese guys touching eacho other and an announcement for the Persona 4 Pink Gold Animation? Because I'm hoping I just stumbled upon parodic porn and the actual livestream happened somewhere else.


----------



## radical6 (May 2, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Maybe I ought to cash in some of my spare TBT bells.
> 
> Did anyone else watch that stream with two Japanese guys touching eacho other and an announcement for the Persona 4 Pink Gold Animation? Because I'm hoping I just stumbled upon parodic porn and the actual livestream happened somewhere else.


youre weird


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2014)

tsundere said:


> youre weird



I'd argue, but I stayed up 'till morning to watch a Japanese guy take his pants off, so..


----------



## radical6 (May 2, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I'd argue, but I stayed up 'till morning to watch a Japanese guy take his pants off, so..


Now you're double weird


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I'd argue, but I stayed up 'till morning to watch a Japanese guy take his pants off, so..



can i watch u take ur pants off?
(asking for a friend)


----------



## Cariad (May 3, 2014)

Jake. Friends don't ask those questions.


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2014)

Jake. said:


> can i watch u take ur pants off?
> (asking for a friend)



Ohdear


----------



## Jake (May 3, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Jake. Friends don't ask those questions.



????
My friends ask me that all the time??


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 3, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Maybe I ought to cash in some of my spare TBT bells.
> 
> Did anyone else watch that stream with two Japanese guys touching eacho other and an announcement for the Persona 4 Pink Gold Animation? Because I'm hoping I just stumbled upon parodic porn and the actual livestream happened somewhere else.








Haha. Really glad I choose to just sleep instead of stay up.


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2014)

WHY DID IT EXIST


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (May 4, 2014)

Tom said:


> Haha. Really glad I choose to just sleep instead of stay up.



WHAT ARE THEY DOING TO POOR TEDDIE?!


----------



## Gandalf (May 4, 2014)

Boy this is the general thread, not the sex thread.


----------



## Alice (May 4, 2014)

Thunder said:


> WHY DID IT EXIST



BECAUSE OF YOU. You're the reason we can't have nice things!


----------



## Thunder (May 4, 2014)

Alice said:


> BECAUSE OF YOU. You're the reason we can't have nice things!



Oh, you flatterer.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2014)

apparently i am going to psychologist tomorrow when i wasnt meant to be going for another week????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Beary (May 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> apparently i am going to psychologist tomorrow when i wasnt meant to be going for another week????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Psychologists are nice Jake


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Psychologists are nice Jake



no they are not i do not want to go. and thank god turns out it isnt tomorrow praise


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

pls kill me my teacher keep moving our papers.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 5, 2014)

For which subject?


----------



## Beary (May 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> no they are not i do not want to go. and thank god turns out it isnt tomorrow praise



Therapists are nice then


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 5, 2014)

MY BIG LAPTOP HAS A VIRUS AND I CAN'T DO ANYTHING BECAUSE ITS APPARENTLY NOT CONNECTED TO THE FREAKING  PROXY FUUUU IT'S FROM MY SAI DOWNLOAD FROM SOFTTONIC I KNOW IT

NO MORE DRAWING FOR ME BYe

DON'T DOWNLOAD FROM SOFTTONIC KIDS

IM SO MAD

at least my dad is good at fixing computers so i'll ask him tomorrow if he can fix it ggghh

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll live on my tiny laptop and IPad for a while


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2014)

fml turns out it is today kill me plz


----------



## Zeiro (May 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> fml turns out it is today kill me plz


aww bby i hope everything goes ok!!

it smells like something is burning in my room, but nothing is burning. my cat smells it too because she has her nose in the air. and it only smells like this in my room. and my window is closed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 5, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Boy this is the general thread, not the sex thread.









Gandalf what is going on in your avatar?


----------



## Zeiro (May 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> Gandalf what is going on in your avatar?


it looks like the snow guy from adventure time


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2014)

Reizo said:


> aww bby i hope everything goes ok!!
> 
> it smells like something is burning in my room, but nothing is burning. my cat smells it too because she has her nose in the air. and it only smells like this in my room. and my window is closed.



it was **** and i wanted to kill myself i dont want to go back ever

also if u can smell burning it might mean ur about to have a heart attack

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Gandalf what is going on in your avatar?



gandalf told me his next avatar is gonna be a selfie of me j/s


----------



## Hyoshido (May 6, 2014)

Well, I was gonna make a thread called "TBT users you want to "Mingle" with" but eh, I think it'd only get me hate instead tbh


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 6, 2014)

I took like 3 naps today and I'm so tireddd


----------



## Beary (May 6, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I took like 3 naps today and I'm so tireddd



How do you take naps
I can't nap
It's sad


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 6, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> I took like 3 naps today and I'm so tireddd


 I know that feel.



LittleBeary said:


> How do you take naps
> I can't nap
> It's sad


You must become one with your inner slacker.

@Hyogo: Mingle?


----------



## Cariad (May 7, 2014)

I woke up at 5 am today. It was horrible, I HATE SUMMER. I HATE THE LONGER DAYS, WHICH START AT 5 AM. I LIKE WAKING UP IN THE DARK AT 8 AM ARGH.

Ok, that's better.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2014)

dfjgkhdfgkl gotta start on a paper ugh nty.


----------



## Zura (May 7, 2014)

Has anyone seen the new Spidey movie yet?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2014)

Tom said:


> @Hyogo: Mingle?


Basically socialize with people, There might be people on here who wish to socialize with specific members but are too afraid/have bad karma or something along those lines.


----------



## Thunder (May 8, 2014)

I don't see a thread like that going awry, but then again my foresight's never been very good.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2014)

Yeah that's the main reason why I didn't make the thread, Incase it might come off as creepy or something.


----------



## Thunder (May 8, 2014)

Haha, I guess that'd depend on how people go about it. I think for most folks it'd be a nice boost of self-esteem knowing someone wanted to talk to you, if you avoid being creepy or obsessive about it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

just passing by, drowning in stuff I need to do. kill me.


----------



## Kildor (May 9, 2014)

Jun said:


> just passing by, drowning in stuff I need to do. kill me.



What's going on in your signature?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> What's going on in your signature?



Miki Sugimoto, Japanese actress. Throwing her handcuffs


----------



## Beary (May 9, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> What's going on in your signature?



I LOVE YOUR AVATAR OMFG <33333


----------



## Hot (May 9, 2014)

There are so many mutated m&m's in my package. They look cool, but they taste like stale pita bread. How does that even happen.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I don't see a thread like that going awry, but then again my foresight's never been very good.



Isn't that kind of what this thread is for?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I don't see a thread like that going awry, but then again my foresight's never been very good.



Isn't that kind of what this thread is for?


----------



## Thunder (May 10, 2014)

Unless you'd rather talk about who you want to talk to instead of actually talking to them.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Unless you'd rather talk about who you want to talk to instead of actually talking to them.



True. Maybe we just need a Skype group or something.


----------



## Thunder (May 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> True. Maybe we just need a Skype group or something.



Ohhh I know where this is going.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Ohhh I know where this is going.



We should totally webcam Thunder We should totally hang out and talk all day Thunder!


----------



## Thunder (May 10, 2014)

Not all day, I gotta get my 17 hours of sleep.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Not all day, I gotta get my 17 hours of sleep.



I get like 6 hours of sleep so I envy you.


----------



## Thunder (May 10, 2014)

That's my secret, I absorb sleep hours from the people I talk to.

(In reality I only got like, 6-7 hours last night, yawn)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> That's my secret, I absorb sleep hours from the people I talk to.
> 
> (In reality I only got like, 6-7 hours last night, yawn)



Hahah. Last night I got like 2, maybe. I'm not really sure.


----------



## Thunder (May 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> Hahah. Last night I got like 2, maybe. I'm not really sure.



...Ah you see, actually I only got one hour of sleep last night.

So :|


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> ...Ah you see, actually I only got one hour of sleep last night.
> 
> So :|



Maybe you should find someone else to feed sleep off of. Someone like Kaiaa.


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2014)

thundur i am hur


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2014)

and u r a bur


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2014)

Grandfather's having Heart surgery today.

Hope all goes well, It's risky...


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2014)

ouch.. hope it all goes well!

brb reading through my paperrr...


----------



## Le Ham (May 12, 2014)

666th post. hope I don't get posessed or something


----------



## Beary (May 12, 2014)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> 666th post. hope I don't get posessed or something



o-o
*shivers*


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2014)

xD kawaii,


----------



## Zura (May 13, 2014)

I got an post quality warning for a post in the basement... WTF the place where people post just numbers and shiz, are you serious?!

But anyway good morning everyone


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2014)

my eyes hurt and i cant breathe properly i think i am finally dying


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2014)

..

...

dont mind me just passing by dying too ._. screw this.


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2014)

MY PSYCHOLOGIST GAVE ME THIS CD LIKE LAST WEEK AND IM MEANT TO LISTEN TO IT DAILY BUT I HAVENT SO I JUST STARTED LISTENING TO IT NOW


AND ITS NOT ****ING MUSIC

ITS JUSTSOME ****ING GUY TALKING FOR 2 HOURS??????????????????????????? I AM ACTUALLY SO PISSED OFF AND DISAPPOINTED RIGHT NOW I ACTUALLY WHAT THE EVEN **** I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO RESPOND I LITERALLY WHHAAAT OMG I THOUGHT IT WAS ****ING MUSIC BUT IT ISNT UGHHHHHH


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2014)

...yolo.


----------



## Zeiro (May 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> MY PSYCHOLOGIST GAVE ME THIS CD LIKE LAST WEEK AND IM MEANT TO LISTEN TO IT DAILY BUT I HAVENT SO I JUST STARTED LISTENING TO IT NOW
> 
> 
> AND ITS NOT ****ING MUSIC
> ...


what is he saying


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2014)

Reizo said:


> what is he saying



Idk it was so boring I stopped after 10'mims


----------



## Zura (May 14, 2014)

Man this place is getting popular.


----------



## Byngo (May 14, 2014)

^and most of them are viewing mafia.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

^this.


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> ^and most of them are viewing mafia.



Very true. Hahahaha


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 15, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Very true. Hahahaha



Alway mafia.


----------



## radical6 (May 18, 2014)

my tuba broke 2 days before my concert haha im gonna die :^)


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Me after I changed my username 





Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2014)

tsundere said:


> my tuba broke 2 days before my concert haha im gonna die :^)


----------



## Kildor (May 18, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Me after I changed my username
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't make sense. You only changed your username yet it is hard for you to act like a normal human.

I don't get it.


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Kildor said:


> That doesn't make sense. You only changed your username yet it is hard for you to act like a normal human.
> 
> I don't get it.


The thing is that I'm not human... i'm Minish, I was acting like a human while being StormBlader  but then I decided to show my true identity.


----------



## Kildor (May 18, 2014)

Vaati said:


> The thing is that I'm not human... i'm Minish, I was acting like a human while being StormBlader  but then I decided to show my true identity.




You rarely act like Vaati though.  I haven't even seen you act like 'em.  You remind me kinda of Chuunibyou. 8th grader syndrome was it?


----------



## Zura (May 18, 2014)

Kildor said:


> You rarely act like Vaati though.  I haven't even seen you act like 'em.  You remind me kinda of Chuunibyou. 8th grader syndrome was it?



If youre referring to my sig/avatar then you're right but I like to try different things once in a while. To much me and I look like I got a big head or somethin


----------



## radical6 (May 18, 2014)

Tom said:


>



**** off u piece of **** :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2014)

tsundere said:


> **** off u piece of **** :/



 But for real, that really blows. What's being done about it?


----------



## Kildor (May 18, 2014)

tsundere said:


> **** off u piece of **** :/



I believe that's quite rude of you.

I would have laughed my ass off  if he did that to me.


----------



## radical6 (May 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> But for real, that really blows. What's being done about it?



uhh..like nothing. idk. its not mine? its the schools tuba so like im dead omg... it was pretty busted up already when i got it so idk what happened? i think its because i didn't use it for a while and the valve got stuck or something?? i got the valve out but when i put it in it doesn't spring back up so i think the spring is broken. im gonna talk to my teacher about it on monday but i cant really take it into the shop because it's not really mine. i can use the other tuba at school for my concert but like the whole weekend (i had like 4 days off..) i couldn't practice so im going to sound so bad :' (

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> I believe that's quite rude of you.
> 
> I would have laughed my ass off  if he did that to me.



im mean to him all the time its okay <3


----------



## Kildor (May 18, 2014)

tsundere said:


> uhh..like nothing. idk. its not mine? its the schools tuba so like im dead omg... it was pretty busted up already when i got it so idk what happened? i think its because i didn't use it for a while and the valve got stuck or something?? i got the valve out but when i put it in it doesn't spring back up so i think the spring is broken. im gonna talk to my teacher about it on monday but i cant really take it into the shop because it's not really mine. i can use the other tuba at school for my concert but like the whole weekend (i had like 4 days off..) i couldn't practice so im going to sound so bad :' (
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




If it was busted when you got it, then it's not your fault. The tuba already had complications from the start, so blaming you for breaking it isn't right.
Talk to your teacher about it. I'm sure he/she will understand.


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 18, 2014)

On another note: I think I have returned to TBT for a while


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> On another note: I think I have returned to TBT for a while



Good, you're to awesome to not be here


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2014)

fml have to go back to psychologist tomorrow i bet she will give me another 'CD'!!!


----------



## Cariad (May 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> fml have to go back to psychologist tomorrow i bet she will give me another 'CD'!!!



Yay, jake has cd soon :}


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> fml have to go back to psychologist tomorrow i bet she will give me another 'CD'!!!


I'd like to hear it xD if you can, can you post it here or send it to me?


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Yay, jake has cd soon :}


NO



Vaati said:


> I'd like to hear it xD if you can, can you post it here or send it to me?


its literally some random talking. just youtube 'random guy talking for 2 hours' and fin a vid, its virtually the same thing


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> On another note: I think I have returned to TBT for a while



I has missed you 

Also.. ugh I hate when you have days off and you feel like tired and just wanna sleep ugh


----------



## unravel (May 19, 2014)

I don't eat breakfast and sometimes I skip lunch or dinner which is unhealthy now I feel a bit weak and when I get my cup and pour water its a bit heavy + I lose weight because of fever


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2014)

my psychologist gave me a coloring book for when im mad instead of me breaking things and slashing my dads tyres and smashing windows and punching people fml


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2014)

*bloop* because Jake's post was somewhat glitched zzz


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

it was

also ugh school from 2pm -5 pm tomorrow f it


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 20, 2014)

school is a bloody prison yoo..


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

sure is uuugh.

especially group works


----------



## hanzy (May 20, 2014)

can't be bothered with school anymore. glad to say its my last week of it ever though 
even though I still have a bunch of exams >.< then I'm free for reals.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

i have this group work and a smaller paper then this course is over but ugh it has been too much


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2014)

College sucked because for group projects if I was ever paired with someone they just wanted to do ****ing anime related crap.

So glad I failed the Art course, it wasn't going too far with me anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

well i dont really care about the subject, more like most group members are never there or dont give a hoot.


----------



## hanzy (May 20, 2014)

Oh that sucks. Hate it when you get stuck in a bad group :/ i'm usually stuck with a guy in English lit who never lets anyone else talk at all..


----------



## Hyoshido (May 20, 2014)

Jun said:


> well i dont really care about the subject, more like most group members are never there or dont give a hoot.


Most of mine were always there, they were just so...carefree? Since I was the "quiet" guy, I was usually put aside to do minor things while they worked on the more grade worthy areas.

It sucked.

Also is it normal to "hate" how you look? Not like clothing but like my face, I cannot stand my face I honest to god think I look like a complete gorm while friends of mine say I'm the complete opposite and look half decent.

End me or atleast my faceeeee.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2014)

hanzy said:


> Oh that sucks. Hate it when you get stuck in a bad group :/ i'm usually stuck with a guy in English lit who never lets anyone else talk at all..


yea my teacher kinda suck at it too. he should like just have given us groups instead lol.

well once we get all together and start work it's alright but i hate when like two of us knows what to do and rest is wtf.


----------



## Zura (May 20, 2014)

Hey everyone! My brother finally got a tranatula!


Don't worry, Its not going to the museum


----------



## radical6 (May 21, 2014)

^ i scrolled right past tht when i saw the word tarantula omg ew

i wish i had thick hair sooo bad my hair is thin so im unable to get the haircuts i want ): my brother has thick hair though. ill steal his head or ill make him get the hair i want :- )


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2014)

Aww that tarantula looks cute -pets-

I have thick hair.. however I can hardly cut bangs because it's kind of wavy. sucks.


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2014)

ughhh i am having rly bad period pains and my dad just sat next to me fml time to move to my bedroom!!!!!!!!


----------



## radical6 (May 21, 2014)

Jun said:


> Aww that tarantula looks cute -pets-
> 
> I have thick hair.. however I can hardly cut bangs because it's kind of wavy. sucks.



omg there are so many haircuts i want that require thick hair ): thin hair is so bad ugh



Jake. said:


> ughhh i am having rly bad period pains and my dad just sat next to me fml time to move to my bedroom!!!!!!!!



aw i hate periods. i hope u feel better


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Gotta love watching the movie _Hamlet_ in English class. Where's the villager Hamlet when I need him?


----------



## Gandalf (May 21, 2014)

Sparknotes will be a better friend to you than Hamlet.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Yeah true, but I need something cute to help pass time. We already read the play, so the movie is kinda pointless.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2014)

tsundere said:


> omg there are so many haircuts i want that require thick hair ): thin hair is so bad ugh
> 
> 
> 
> aw i hate periods. i hope u feel better



haha yeah ill just grow the bangs out i think though since they look bad unless I use an straightener lol


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2014)

tsundere said:


> ^ i scrolled right past tht when i saw the word tarantula omg ew


Spiders are wonderful 



Jun said:


> Aww that tarantula looks cute -pets-


I know right  Its a rose hair one, They're very calm  so you can hold it if you'd like


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2014)

awesome, gimme one


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Basement posting is fun.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

JUST HIT 200 DAILY POSTS.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> JUST HIT 200 DAILY POSTS.



SPAMMER


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> SPAMMER



It's just the basement calm down


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

All the cool kids hang out in the basement, yo.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It's just the basement calm down



NO I WILL PUNCHA YO BUNS


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

Tom said:


> NO I WILL PUNCHA YO BUNS



that is really creepy.


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Well... the bump game died, we are losers once again


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 23, 2014)

it shall be revived..


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2014)

Sorry but please join the battle night Pokemon XY


----------



## Kildor (May 23, 2014)

oath2order said:


> that is really creepy.



Im a buff looking baby that can dance like a man.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 23, 2014)

^ literally me ^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 23, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> ^ literally me ^



I'ma puncha yo buns


----------



## ForgottenT (May 23, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Im a buff looking baby that can dance like a man.



I can shake-a my fanny, I can shake-a my can!


----------



## Kildor (May 23, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> I can shake-a my fanny, I can shake-a my can!



I'm a buff looking baby I can punch- a ya buns, punch-a ya buns! I can punch-a ya buns, if you're an evil witch I will punch ya for fun!


----------



## Blu Rose (May 23, 2014)

I think I'm the only one here who doesn't like Adventure Time.

Edit:

I think Soul Eater is better


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 23, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I think I'm the only one here who doesn't like Adventure Time.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I think Soul Eater is better








Yes.


----------



## Kildor (May 23, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I think I'm the only one here who doesn't like Adventure Time.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I think Soul Eater is better




10 000 years dungeon! No excuses.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 23, 2014)

Now this is how it's done!


----------



## Blu Rose (May 23, 2014)

Let's see if I can embed a video right...






I made sure it was completely appropriate.


----------



## Zura (May 24, 2014)

Spiders are so underrated.


----------



## Jake (May 24, 2014)

ughh my psychologist makes me do like 595453 things and i never do them and then it just stacks up and makes everything worse 

someone PM me and i will send you a selfie if you do it for me thanks


----------



## Celestefey (May 26, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I think I'm the only one here who doesn't like Adventure Time.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I think Soul Eater is better



I don't get the hype with Adventure Time, either. I mean, I've watched it before and it made me chuckle, but I think some of the humour is a bit "RANDUMB XDD" at times and it's a bit cringey when it does that... x3 But I think the concept of Adventure Time (about it being a post-apocalyptic universe) is really cool and some of the stories and morals it has in it are really good. ^^

Soul Eater was good but definitely not the best anime ever. Too many stereotypical/clich? characters for my liking (eg: Patty and Black Star). I liked Tsubaki the most... Even then I never finished watching it.


----------



## Yui Z (May 26, 2014)

I agree that Soul Eater is a good anime, but I really hated the ending. I haven't watched Adventure Time so I can't really say much on that.



Spoiler: Spoiler alert!



I hate how Maka manages to kill the thing at the end with a single punch.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2014)

Uh idk, havent read soul eater and watched very little AT so. Both are good probably


----------



## radical6 (May 27, 2014)

is dating people only for attention (and telling them later that you only dated them because you wanted attention) considered a form of manipulation or emotional abuse?


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2014)

tsundere said:


> is dating people only for attention (and telling them later that you only dated them because you wanted attention) considered a form of manipulation or emotional abuse?



Yes I do it all the time. I date people for week and then dump their sorry asses once I get what I want xo soznotsoz


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 27, 2014)

tsundere said:


> is dating people only for attention (and telling them later that you only dated them because you wanted attention) considered a form of manipulation or emotional abuse?



I would consider it as such.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 29, 2014)

tfw your own avatar gives you a headache


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

DO PEOPLE EVEN LIKE POTATOES?


----------



## Aizu (May 29, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> DO PEOPLE EVEN LIKE POTATOES?



I like new potatoes and baked potatoes that is all


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

Lita_Chan said:


> I like new potatoes and baked potatoes that is all



so you dont like old potatoes?


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

#PotatosAreOverrated


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 29, 2014)

I second this ^ ^


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

Anyways uh
We had a movie in school today and they gave out popcorn so we filled a potato chip bag with popcorn
And ate it all
#HoardingIsReal


----------



## radical6 (May 29, 2014)

i got a haircut except it looks terrible so im going to stab myself


----------



## Beary (May 29, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i got a haircut except it looks terrible so im going to stab myself



I feel your pain
But don't do that pls


----------



## Zeiro (May 30, 2014)

YAAAAASS MEIKO SLAY


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2014)

i wish dying was easier


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i wish dying was easier



same. lets die together


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> same. lets die together



i wish there was a button i could push and i'd be dead


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i wish there was a button i could push and i'd be dead



me too :/
if you find one, please let me know


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 30, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i wish there was a button i could push and i'd be dead



that ^


----------



## Thunder (May 30, 2014)

ooooooor we could all live happy lives filled with food and sleeps


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

Thunder said:


> ooooooor we could all live happy lives filled with food and sleeps



if only it was possible to be happy right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> ooooooor we could all live happy lives filled with food and sleeps



if only i liked eating

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> ooooooor we could all live happy lives filled with food and sleeps



if only i could sleep


----------



## Thunder (May 30, 2014)

maybe you could look into a happy button instead.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

Thunder said:


> maybe you could look into a happy button instead.



only if it comes with death afterwards.


----------



## radical6 (May 30, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i wish dying was easier


me 2



Thunder said:


> ooooooor we could all live happy lives filled with food and sleeps


noob


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2014)

wahey finally got the danganronpa game.

now to play that and rage over idea factory for not giving us rebirth physical.


----------



## Beary (May 30, 2014)

Jun said:


> wahey finally got the danganronpa game.
> 
> now to play that and rage over idea factory for not giving us rebirth physical.



NOOOOO
I WANT THAT GAMe SO BAD JKDHDBDGqD


----------



## radical6 (May 30, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> NOOOOO
> I WANT THAT GAMe SO BAD JKDHDBDGqD



dangan ronpa sucks
only good character is in SDR2 and thats nanami


----------



## Beary (May 30, 2014)

tsundere said:


> dangan ronpa sucks
> only good character is in SDR2 and thats nanami



I slightly hope that you get your foot stuck in a hole


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 30, 2014)

tsundere said:


> dangan ronpa sucks
> only good character is in SDR2 and thats nanami



The game was alright though I'm still wondering if it was worth the $40.


----------



## radical6 (May 30, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I slightly hope that you get your foot stuck in a hole


rude



Tom said:


> The game was alright though I'm still wondering if it was worth the $40.


i used to love it so much and then after a while i was like. wait why do i even care. the first game's cases are better than the second game but i like the characters in the second game better


----------



## Beary (May 30, 2014)

tsundere said:


> rude
> 
> 
> i used to love it so much and then after a while i was like. wait why do i even care. the first game's cases are better than the second game but i like the characters in the second game better




WHAT
HOLES ARE NICE AND FUZZY
I HOPE YOU GET YOUR FOOT STUCK IN A NICE FUZZY HOLE THAT GIVES YOU DONUTS


----------



## Thunder (May 30, 2014)

tsundere said:


> noob





tsundere said:


> rude



okay.

there's 33 people in the irc right now and pretty much all of them are playing mario kart 8, so i'm just gonna sit here and cry.


----------



## radical6 (May 30, 2014)

Thunder said:


> okay.
> 
> there's 33 people in the irc right now and pretty much all of them are playing mario kart 8, so i'm just gonna sit here and cry.



i hope they keep you crying


----------



## Beary (May 30, 2014)

Awww thunder. I don't have the game either, it's okay <3


----------



## Pathetic (May 30, 2014)

join the club, thunder.
#broke


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 1, 2014)

Let's play truth or dare instead


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2014)

yes baby <3


----------



## Farobi (Jun 1, 2014)

yaaaaasssssss i got a wii u <3


----------



## Beary (Jun 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> yaaaaasssssss i got a wii u <3



STOP MAKINg me jealouS


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> Let's play truth or dare instead



Ok I pick truth and dare


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2014)

truth: do you like bidoofs
dare: make love to one and post pic


----------



## Kildor (Jun 1, 2014)

Thunder said:


> okay.
> 
> there's 33 people in the irc right now and pretty much all of them are playing mario kart 8, so i'm just gonna sit here and cry.




Welcome to the club my friend.

Let us cry together in a corner.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2014)

/joins club...i want wii u now lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 1, 2014)

its sucks that I cant play mk8 bcuz my dad wants me to study.. UGH


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2014)

Jun said:


> truth: do you like bidoofs
> dare: make love to one and post pic



T: yes 
D: no I will get banned


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 2, 2014)

Jake. said:


> T: yes
> D: no I will get banned



pm it to me ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

pm me too


----------



## Pathetic (Jun 2, 2014)

hey guess what
sry im outta the club..i got a wii u


----------



## Beary (Jun 2, 2014)

alise said:


> hey guess what
> sry im outta the club..i got a wii u



Omg I h8 u


----------



## radical6 (Jun 2, 2014)

when your cut on your knee finally heals but you fell again so now its kinda scratched up


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

when you need to use course literature but dont find a **** to work with


----------



## radical6 (Jun 4, 2014)

i hate tests SO much i spent like 50 mins on this really easy equation and i kept putting 2.5 in and then i realized AFTER i turned it in i was supposed to put .4 im so tired also i cant stay awake during tests idk oops


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

i hate potatoes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 5, 2014)

me too
I need take-away


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2014)

potatoes are chips


----------



## Thunder (Jun 5, 2014)

potatoes could not be more fantastic


----------



## SockHead (Jun 5, 2014)

if u dont like potatoes i dont like u


----------



## Beary (Jun 5, 2014)

I only like some potatoes
#PotatoRacism


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2014)

i like potatoes but not fried ones..like those fatty ones in your frying pan ugh


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 6, 2014)

SockHead said:


> if u dont like potatoes i dont like u



I guess then we're not friends
ehh like pug here said, I don't like all potatoes, just some
#PotatoRacism


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2014)

same. fried one ugh.. not french fries though. fried.. as is oily stuff ugh


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey, has there ever been a "Game Screenshots" thread over in the Gaming section? If not, I'll make it haha.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Hey, has there ever been a "Game Screenshots" thread over in the Gaming section? If not, I'll make it haha.



Not that I've noticed.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

Ooooh, I'm about to go get a giant cup of coffee and watch the rest of *Orange is the New Black* before any of my friends even start the new season


----------



## radical6 (Jun 6, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Ooooh, I'm about to go get a giant cup of coffee and watch the rest of *Orange is the New Black* before any of my friends even start the new season


i need to watch that cuz larvene cox


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 6, 2014)

^Yes^

also I only have 1.5 episodes left. been watching this for 12 hours straight. I'm literally a champion.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 6, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> ^Yes^
> 
> also I only have 1.5 episodes left. been watching this for 12 hours straight. I'm literally a champion.



i want to watch so many tv shows (and anime) except im just sooo lazy i dont wanna sit down and spend 30 mins watching one episode oops


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 6, 2014)

heuheuehu another one of my friends irl join tbt


----------



## radical6 (Jun 6, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> heuheuehu another one of my friends irl join tbt



tell them i say that they should run while they can


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 6, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> heuheuehu another one of my friends irl join tbt



Weeaboo recruiter! 

Actually does TBT use some sort of referral method? Like do you get bells for it or whatever?


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2014)

OMG my hair is too long but I'm too poor to get a haircut fml


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

Tom said:


> Weeaboo recruiter!
> 
> Actually does TBT use some sort of referral method? Like do you get bells for it or whatever?



Dunno. I know I have one referral but I have no idea who that is lol.

ALSO HYPE IT UP NEPTUNIA PP IS FINALLY OUT HERE JSHFJSFKJF AWYIS


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 7, 2014)

Jake. said:


> OMG my hair is too long but I'm too poor to get a haircut fml



haircuts are for the weak. never turn back.
(also haircuts are free it's not that hard to cut your own hair. I mean like IF you absolutely HAVE to cut your hair)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 7, 2014)

my hair is down to my butt.. my mama made me cut it, it used to be halfway to my thighs


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> haircuts are for the weak. never turn back.
> (also haircuts are free it's not that hard to cut your own hair. I mean like IF you absolutely HAVE to cut your hair)



this. i trim my bangs regularly but otherwise i wont touch it im gonna grow it long


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

I like long hair..♥


----------



## radical6 (Jun 8, 2014)

short hair is the cutest


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

so I'm not cute? D: </3
its ok.. I already knew that..


----------



## radical6 (Jun 8, 2014)

long hair is cute too but i love short hair


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

so you don't love my hair? D: </3
its ok.. I already knew that..


----------



## radical6 (Jun 8, 2014)

eh i used to have long hair but it looked really bad on me.. idk i like the styles of short hair better i guess? but i love some long haircuts


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

yeah short hairstyles are honestly cuter.. </3
I cant make a messy bun from my long hair D:


----------



## Kildor (Jun 8, 2014)

I prefer my girls with short hair or pony tail.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

*cuts hair* NOT EVEN IN MY DREAMS lol
I find long hair more feminine♥
and I can flip it in yo face when you annoy me *flips hair*


----------



## radical6 (Jun 8, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> *cuts hair* NOT EVEN IN MY DREAMS lol
> I find long hair more feminine♥
> and I can flip it in yo face when you annoy me *flips hair*



eh i try to not look feminine so i aim for a more gender neutral look. so i go with short hair. though i cant get the hairstyles i want because my hair is thin ):


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 8, 2014)

ladyfolk with short hair kill me. like lord. but also really long wild hair. I just can't. I equally like the ability to both grab and not grab a handful of hair


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> eh i try to not look feminine so i aim for a more gender neutral look. so i go with short hair. though i cant get the hairstyles i want because my hair is thin ):



D: I don't go through that, my hair is thick</3

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> ladyfolk with short hair kill me. like lord. but also really long wild hair. I just can't. I equally like the ability to both grab and not grab a handful of hair



handful is better on occasions


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

*flips hair* I like my long hair never cutting it short again ugh


----------



## Chromie (Jun 8, 2014)

Can I get in on this?

Meh, I like whatever hair. If a woman can pull of short hair then I say go for it. It can be incredibly sexy/cute short hair.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

Jun said:


> *flips hair* I like my long hair never cutting it short again ugh



my bby♥


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2014)

yeah totes gonna save down to my butt ahah ♥


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jun said:


> yeah totes gonna save down to my butt ahah ♥



BBY!!♥♥ *glomp*


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

always♥

also

damn this new neptunia pp game is too perf ah


----------



## Chromie (Jun 9, 2014)

Jun said:


> always♥
> 
> also
> 
> damn this new neptunia pp game is too perf ah



Enough of the hair see me in Civ dude!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

hair is love.. hair is life..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

I hate hair, its complicated. I just wish everyone was bald so no-one could be judged.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

Hair is an awesome musical(and film)


----------



## Beary (Jun 9, 2014)

My hair makes me mad
It's always curly at the edges
AND ITS SLOWLY TURNING BROWN
LET ME KEEP MY SHINY BLONDE HAIR DANGIT


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2014)

It's so weird seeing no mafia games stickied here.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 9, 2014)

But on the plus side they all look amazing together in the celler... so many games.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> But on the plus side they all look amazing together in the celler... so many games.



Not all of them are in the cellar yet that's the other thing


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 9, 2014)

Saw like 26 people in Basement
16 in The Cellar


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 9, 2014)

ahahaha♥ yeah I like the new edit
its a bit weird but cleans up the forum


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

Haha yeah there was like 935 stickes with all the Mafia


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 10, 2014)

Plus how many places have a cellar for their basement? forumception.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2014)

I downloaded tinder but I keep tindering everyone so quickly that I have to wait like 2 hours to find more and it really sucks

And tinder is just **** anyway do not recommend


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

fml

period>nice weather>cant swim boo.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 10, 2014)

Jun said:


> fml
> 
> period>nice weather>cant swim boo.



fml can't sleep. Work in 3 hours.

Killing time on Civ or Dota. What do?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

Chromie said:


> fml can't sleep. Work in 3 hours.
> 
> Killing time on Civ or Dota. What do?


play civ with me someday br0


----------



## Chromie (Jun 10, 2014)

Jun said:


> play civ with me someday br0



Yea bro let's do it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

yuuusss.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyrule warriors 

omg I can't. It's too much excitement


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

boring e3 this year man


----------



## Chromie (Jun 10, 2014)

You cray.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes I do lol. But then like they care about Vita anyways


----------



## Chromie (Jun 10, 2014)

Jun said:


> Yes I do lol. But then like they care about Vita anyways



Sony doesn't know what the Vita is. Poor Jun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

ikr 

also TBT people:


----------



## Chromie (Jun 10, 2014)

Jun said:


> ikr
> 
> also TBT people:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

oh god

i cant stop laughing


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Sony doesn't know what the Vita is. Poor Jun.



I cry every time.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2014)

Jun said:


> ikr
> 
> also TBT people:



That's freakin disgusting


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2014)

Jun said:


> fml
> 
> period>nice weather>cant swim boo.



I know I hate it when I'm on my period


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I know I hate it when I'm on my period



Ikr I wish I could get rid of it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> That's freakin disgusting



Not really, you never seen a raw chicken. huehue


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

i think i've been scarred for life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2014)

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

idgi this thread is so dead D:
on my old forum we had this but they
called it the dct- daily chat thread and there'd 
be a new one with a new topic everyday


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

*RANDOM GIF*


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

i think I needed that in my life lol


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> i think I needed that in my life lol


Yes you did, xD


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

i'm making a life decision right now, 
frozen lemonade or frozen fruit punch. 
this is tough


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> i'm making a life decision right now,
> frozen lemonade or frozen fruit punch.
> this is tough


Crap! That is a hard decision.... I say Frozen Fruit Punch though... >_>


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

frozen fruit punch wins lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

frozen chicken

huehuehue


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

Jun said:


> frozen chicken
> 
> huehuehue



hot chicken...?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

look at the miley pic i posted last page


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm hungry


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

me too so grabbing a sandwich rn.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

i had taco bell woop


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

i want tacos

might do it tomorrow


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

What even is Taco Bell?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

it's a bite of jesus covered in sour cream 
tucked into a nice crunchy shell.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 12, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> What even is Taco Bell?



Its a fast food restaurant that specializes in giving people diarrhea.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2014)

Chromie said:


> Its a fast food restaurant that specializes in giving people diarrhea.



Funny that's Arbys for me. 

What do you guys do on bad days?


----------



## radical6 (Jun 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> Funny that's Arbys for me.
> 
> What do you guys do on bad days?



arbys did nothing to you  theyre okay 

on bad days i just make fun of people or i break stuff or do something artsy (like music or writing idk)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2014)

tsundere said:


> arbys did nothing to you  theyre okay
> 
> on bad days i just make fun of people or i break stuff or do something artsy (like music or writing idk)



When I eat there I get diarrhea. :V Well from their sandwiches anyways, most everything else I'm fine.

So every day?


----------



## radical6 (Jun 12, 2014)

Tom said:


> When I eat there I get diarrhea. :V Well from their sandwiches anyways, most everything else I'm fine.
> 
> So every day?



heey i dont make fun of people if theyre nice and they dont piss me off


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 12, 2014)

I went on a bike ride today....so yeah xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2014)

tsundere said:


> heey i dont make fun of people if theyre nice and they dont piss me off



heheheheheheheheheh

Okay friend. c:


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2014)

We are having a pizza movie might yaaaaas HOLLA praise man Jesus


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

stop making me hungry. sounds awesome though

also we had some kind of nachos last night so there is leftovers XD


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2014)

Jun said:


> stop making me hungry. sounds awesome though
> 
> also we had some kind of nachos last night so there is leftovers XD


Sorry ((

OMG **** life
Like last night right my friends dad was like "Jake u gonna wake up,at 4:30 to watch the world cup" and I'm like "yea boiiiiiii" but I said it rly sarcastically and he like "kk I'll wake u up" and I'm like "thx I'll look forward to it" BUT HE WAS BEING SERIOUS AND ACTUALLY WOKE ME UP AND I AM LIKE "NOOOOO" 
Ok so flashforward a few hours after ive woken up and it's like 5pm and everyone is getting ready to go out - friend going to baby sit,her sister going in date with her bf, and their parents going out to wherever, and I really needed to pee but I couldn't because they were all in the bathroom doing getting ready so fml again
Then they all leave like an hour and a half later so I finally get to pee, but I'm hungry and idk how to cook so I went out to get sushi
****ing sushi place had upped their prices **** u ****ing sushi and then they didn't even give me chopsticks???? **** u and ur sushi

SO I GET BACK and I am watching tv and then I just missed out on catfish by like 5 mins so I watched Ellen instead,and they showed Eva longoria on the preview, but I watched three episodes, and she never showed up????? WHY
then my friend who is baby sitting texts me that she wants Oreos so I am like "ok" but idk where the house she is at is so... So the. I told her I would get them for her and give them to her when she gets back so I go out and drive to the store and they don't have any ****ing double stuffed Oreos like ****ing store **** u and ur oreos.... So I just bought her regular.
And the I am driving home and coz my life is rly **** ATM idk how to drive so I skipped a give way sign and almost crashed into a car but luckily I didn't and now I am just on my bed waiting for my friend to come home to give her Oreos

Oh yea and her ****ing cat keeps head butting me I want I throw it out the window


----------



## cIementine (Jun 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Sorry ((
> 
> OMG **** life
> Like last night right my friends dad was like "Jake u gonna wake up,at 4:30 to watch the world cup" and I'm like "yea boiiiiiii" but I said it rly sarcastically and he like "kk I'll wake u up" and I'm like "thx I'll look forward to it" BUT HE WAS BEING SERIOUS AND ACTUALLY WOKE ME UP AND I AM LIKE "NOOOOO"
> ...



_I've given up on humanity because of your awful day :c_


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Sorry ((
> 
> OMG **** life
> Like last night right my friends dad was like "Jake u gonna wake up,at 4:30 to watch the world cup" and I'm like "yea boiiiiiii" but I said it rly sarcastically and he like "kk I'll wake u up" and I'm like "thx I'll look forward to it" BUT HE WAS BEING SERIOUS AND ACTUALLY WOKE ME UP AND I AM LIKE "NOOOOO"
> ...



At least you got Oreos


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I've given up on humanity because of your awful day :c_


Thank u



LoveMcQueen said:


> At least you got Oreos


It's k u have things that I don't have


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Sorry ((
> 
> OMG **** life
> Like last night right my friends dad was like "Jake u gonna wake up,at 4:30 to watch the world cup" and I'm like "yea boiiiiiii" but I said it rly sarcastically and he like "kk I'll wake u up" and I'm like "thx I'll look forward to it" BUT HE WAS BEING SERIOUS AND ACTUALLY WOKE ME UP AND I AM LIKE "NOOOOO"
> ...


sorry dude.

i hate when people misunderstand sarcasm


----------



## radical6 (Jun 14, 2014)

my stomach has been hurting for a month everyday im going to die


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2014)

tsundere said:


> my stomach has been hurting for a month everyday im going to die



I'm not ready for you to die..


----------



## Thunder (Jun 14, 2014)

tsundere said:


> my stomach has been hurting for a month everyday im going to die



you might wanna get that checked out


----------



## radical6 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thunder said:


> you might wanna get that checked out



my parents dont care ):


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2014)

Jun said:


> sorry dude.
> 
> i hate when people misunderstand sarcasm



He understood the sarcasm he is just a funny guy so he did it for the lulz 

It's ok he didn't do it today )))


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

still : P

ahah alrighty then


----------



## radical6 (Jun 15, 2014)

i went to my uncles graduation at the university of washington and the speaker was john quinones and he spoke about racism and poverty and it was really cool. also someone brought a blown up sex doll and it was thrown around for a while until security took it away lmao


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 15, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i went to my uncles graduation at the university of washington and the speaker was john quinones and he spoke about racism and poverty and it was really cool. also someone brought a blown up sex doll and it was thrown around for a while until security took it away lmao



Hopefully it wasn't a used blown up sex doll


----------



## radical6 (Jun 15, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Hopefully it wasn't a used blown up sex doll


Yeah omg that wouldve been gross
I think they like..blew it up suddenly during the performance bc it came out of no where. It also had some weird mask on its head but idk what people do lol. It didnt look human tho cuz ppl probably wouldve freaked out if it looked real. 

Also this guy just started sleeping next to me..Like he literally took up 3 seats so he could put his feet down and lay flat (we were kinda sitting on benches). He slept on this lady's lap and like 20 mins later the lady just turned to me and stared at me and was like "are you okay" im like...umm..yeah.... ffjbbfcdhbf i hate graduations


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

oh lol.

haha i shoulda done just because when i had mine lol.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 16, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Hopefully it wasn't a used blown up sex doll



Hmm something makes me thing its overused if anything.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

my brother's graduation is tomorrow
what do you wear in graduations?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 17, 2014)

hmm I usually see dresses. o:
it's 4 am here and I can't get any sleep ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

wore an ugly dress just cause. idk why even lelel. 

also

dayum. ZZ Top last night. awesome.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> my brother's graduation is tomorrow
> what do you wear in graduations?


semi casual semi fancy


----------



## Chromie (Jun 17, 2014)

Jun said:


> wore an ugly dress just cause. idk why even lelel.
> 
> also
> 
> dayum. ZZ Top last night. awesome.



Pearl necklaces dayum.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

hitting pikachus yum


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 18, 2014)

Jun said:


> wore an ugly dress just cause. idk why even lelel.
> 
> also
> 
> dayum. ZZ Top last night. awesome.



You saw them live last night? O:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> You saw them live last night? O:



yeah on monday. so two days ago tonight lol

so damn grooooooovy.


----------



## Mao (Jun 18, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X21mJh6j9i4 mUST. WATCH. NOW.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 18, 2014)

how do people sing i want to sing ): but my voice sucks


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2014)

Quick what's a good render to use for Flop's sig


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> how do people sing i want to sing ): but my voice sucks



Smoke cigarettes.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## radical6 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Quick what's a good render to use for Flop's sig


Is it going to be magikarp themed 
Cuz magikarp is gross (sorry flop xo)



Chromie said:


> Smoke cigarettes.


Cigs smell bad tho


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Is it going to be magikarp themed
> Cuz magikarp is gross (sorry flop xo)



I think he's okay with anything in his sig.

I'm probably gonna use Koromaru unless I get a better idea.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Cigs smell bad tho



Oh yea dude but Robert Plant had dat smexy voice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2014)

lol dude i think cigs smell pretty good compared to snuff/snus stuff lol


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

outkast is doing a show with childish gambino & kid cudi in ATL and I want to be at it


----------



## radical6 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I think he's okay with anything in his sig.
> 
> I'm probably gonna use Koromaru unless I get a better idea.



u gonna make me a nonon (or any cute anime girl i love tbh) sig after flop right ?? <3

cigs are nasty tho. they can be hot with some people if they look cool, but irl ill gag lol


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> (or any cute anime girl i love tbh)



You know, aside from Nonon I can't think of any other characters who'd fit that classification.

Also I might do yours first because I'm having trouble coming up with anything for Flop's.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thunder said:


> You know, aside from Nonon I can't think of any other characters who'd fit that classification.
> 
> Also I might do yours first because I'm having trouble coming up with anything for Flop's.



are you saying my taste in anime girls is ****


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 19, 2014)

Jun said:


> lol dude i think cigs smell pretty good compared to snuff/snus stuff lol


YUCK.



tsundere said:


> are you saying my taste in anime girls is ****



Yes.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> Yes.



my anime waifus are better than your anime waifus you piece of ****


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

shots fired holy ****


----------



## Chromie (Jun 19, 2014)

Depends. Do they smoke cigs like the badasses?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2014)

tsundere said:


> are you saying my taste in anime girls is ****



it was more of a "i don't know who your waifus are" thing.

man i'm starting to insult you subconsciously now.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thunder said:


> it was more of a "i don't know who your waifus are" thing.
> 
> man i'm starting to insult you subconsciously now.



guess thats means i have to fire back with more insults for you :^)


----------



## Thunder (Jun 20, 2014)

tsundere said:


> guess thats means i have to fire back with more insults for you :^)



Practice makes perfect.



You know, when cereal boxes say they have a prize inside, I never really considered it to be a dead bug.

...Think I'll have some toast instead.


----------



## unravel (Jun 20, 2014)

TFIOS is boring tbh


----------



## Farobi (Jun 20, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> TFIOS is boring tbh



This. I did not believe the hype. I got bored and i just wanted to know why the people beside me were crying and all xD


----------



## Capella (Jun 20, 2014)

hello friends


----------



## Chromie (Jun 20, 2014)

Farobi said:


> This. I did not believe the hype. I got bored and i just wanted to know why the people beside me were crying and all xD



People are stupid.


----------



## unravel (Jun 20, 2014)

Farobi said:


> This. I did not believe the hype. I got bored and i just wanted to know why the people beside me were crying and all xD



Teenagers, girly thing and love story.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Practice makes perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im already perfect tho !!
also ewww



ITookYourWaffles said:


> TFIOS is boring tbh



what were you expecting from John Green?? i already knew it was gonna be cheesy lol


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

plot twist to make you cry harder


----------



## Chromie (Jun 20, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Teenagers, girly thing and love story.



I so teared up during Her.


----------



## Zura (Jun 22, 2014)

One of my tadpoles turned into a frog today 


Spoiler: Large pic












Sorry for the huge pic DX


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2014)

'Fancy' is a terrible song...just throwing that out there.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 23, 2014)

Psydye said:


> 'Fancy' is a terrible song...just throwing that out there.



Fancy by who?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2014)

Iggy Azalea.


----------



## Chromie (Jun 23, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Iggy Azalea.



She's trash man.


----------



## Capella (Jun 23, 2014)

Vaati said:


> One of my tadpoles turned into a frog today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: large pic
> ...


Congrats


----------



## radical6 (Jun 23, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Iggy Azalea.



ewww
i hate her so much tbh shes boring and sooo racist smh. shes not doing anything new anyway
also her songs are terrible anyway


----------



## Zura (Jun 23, 2014)

Capella said:


> Congrats



Thanks, His/Her tail is almost gone  
It likes to be on my hand


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 23, 2014)

I *love *Iggy Azalea


----------



## Chromie (Jun 23, 2014)

tsundere said:


> ewww
> i hate her so much tbh shes boring and sooo racist smh. shes not doing anything new anyway
> also her songs are terrible anyway



Is she racist?


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2014)

As far as hip hop goes I'll stick to 2Pac and Immortal Technique anyday...but then I'm not sure you'd consider Iggy pure hip hop anyways, so like it matters! XD


----------



## Chromie (Jun 24, 2014)

Psydye said:


> As far as hip hop goes I'll stick to 2Pac and Immortal Technique anyday...but then I'm not sure you'd consider Iggy pure hip hop anyways, so like it matters! XD



Preach it.


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

hello friends


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 24, 2014)

No one comes close to 2Pac yesyes


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2014)

BACON!!!!

...

..I wish I had some ;-;


----------



## radical6 (Jun 24, 2014)

someone donate 5 dollars to me trust me its for a good cause ty


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

i need food.


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

Capella said:


> hello friends



hi capella!!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2014)

tsundere said:


> someone donate 5 dollars to me trust me its for a good cause ty



Pro-tip: It's a scam.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 24, 2014)

Capella said:


> hi capella!!!



wait Capella did you legitimately reply to yourself


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 24, 2014)

Psydye said:


> BACON!!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> ..I wish I had some ;-;


I just had turkey bacon!


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 24, 2014)

Capella said:


> taylor is so awesome and wowie!!!



omg shouldn't have <3


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> wait Capella did you legitimately reply to yourself



yes


----------



## radical6 (Jun 24, 2014)

Tom said:


> Pro-tip: It's a scam.


no it isnt **** you 
but pls buy me a binder and ship it here ill love you forever xoxo


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2014)

tsundere said:


> no it isnt **** you
> but pls buy me a binder and ship it here ill love you forever xoxo


You can have my gently used one.


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

Capella said:


> yes



wow capella you're lonely :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2014)

Capella said:


> wow capella you're lonely :/


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom said:


>



ty for that


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 25, 2014)

Capella said:


> ty for that


You're welcome. C:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 25, 2014)

\o/


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

whatup everyone? ayo.

my landlord is on her way over to show my apartment off... aka I'm about to head out so I won't run into her...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also just inadvertently saw my roommates butt.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> You can have my gently used one.



i dont think were talking about the same binder here lmao



CookingOkasan said:


> whatup everyone? ayo.
> 
> my landlord is on her way over to show my apartment off... aka I'm about to head out so I won't run into her...
> 
> ...



run
also omg


----------



## Capella (Jun 25, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> \o/



o/o


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2014)

back in town, yays


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome back Jun, I've missed the cuffs ;')


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Welcome back Jun, I've missed the cuffs ;')



aww ;D thanks!


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

so what's being generally discussed?


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

literally nothing yo what you tryin to discuss?


----------



## Chromie (Jun 27, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> literally nothing yo what you tryin to discuss?



Cooking yo.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

http://kyrieeleison2008.blogspot.com/2009/05/french-toast-grilled-cheesebacon.html
look here


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

but isn't french toast sweet? >.<


----------



## Zura (Jun 27, 2014)

My dog died today


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

oh i'm so sorry vaati 
how old were they?


----------



## Zura (Jun 27, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> oh i'm so sorry vaati
> how old were they?


8 years old :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Vaati.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

i'm sorry ):
*internet hug*


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2014)

I'd say something but I can't help but feel it would be taken the wrong way....it's frustrating, because I have Asperger's! And I'm terrible at, well, anything to do w/ another's feelings... I can only say I've read something on it in spiritual literature that all, much loved, animals/pets survive death! If you're curious: http://new-birth.net/misc/misc10.htm, "Animals and pets are found in spirit. There is no doubt at all, if you have a much loved cat, dog or even elephant, that you will enjoy its companionship again. It is not the case that all animals automatically survive death, but much loved ones are found again. It is likely that this is a creation emanating from the love that we hold for that animal. On the other hand, apparently there are places in the spirit world where you can go and see the dinosaurs, so no doubt all manner of animal can be found, for our enjoyment. Of course many pets pass over before us, and this someone will be looking after them there."


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

man pepsi has a bunch of caffeine. 
i'll never get sleep at this rate


----------



## f11 (Jun 28, 2014)

Number 1?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 28, 2014)

I haven't had pop in so long and opened a Coke. It's too sweet for me. :/ Gotta build up tolerance again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> My dog died today


Omg, I'm so sorry. Now you reminded me my pets are the same age. :/ I can't imagine losing them. I can't even express how much that has to be bad. I wish I could hug you in person or something.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

same lol half a Pepsi and I've been up for 5 hours yay


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 28, 2014)

Caffeine does nothing to me. I can drink espresso and go to bed. I just can't handle overly sweet things.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

lucky you, but I can do pretty well with sweets. 
i think i'm going to force myself to sleep, I got 
places to be in 4 hours lol


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 28, 2014)

Whatever. Yolo it.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

i probably will lol I'm still not feeling any sleepiness


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2014)

whyyyyy

people make me sad

rip the correct issue damn it.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

what's wrong?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> what's wrong?



An album I want, but people keep ripping the wrong version with some stupid english guy speaking before and after every song..

(Yuya Uchida and The Flowers - Challenge!)


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 30, 2014)

For those of you in Florida, how do you guys deal with thunderstorms? I'll be going to Disneyworld later in the week, and I'd like some advice. Is it safe to go outside? I feel like the answer should be obvious but better safe than sorry. I heard it gets pretty dangerous during the heat. I'd really like enjoying a vacation without worrying over the weather. 

Also, I'm going there by airplane. I already know that planes usually don't fly through thunderstorms over an airport.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 30, 2014)

i think im allergic to my pills because whenever i take them my neck gets red but i dont feel anything but idk >_o


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 30, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i think im allergic to my pills because whenever i take them my neck gets red but i dont feel anything but idk >_o



Might want to bring that up on your next doctor's visit then. Used to happen with my brother with some sort of liquid medicine, docs kept prescribing it until he finally brought it up.


----------



## Zura (Jul 1, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I haven't had pop in so long and opened a Coke. It's too sweet for me. :/ Gotta build up tolerance again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg, I'm so sorry. Now you reminded me my pets are the same age. :/ I can't imagine losing them. I can't even express how much that has to be bad. I wish I could hug you in person or something.


Thanks for the support guys, I'm feeling a little better


----------



## radical6 (Jul 1, 2014)

Tom said:


> Might want to bring that up on your next doctor's visit then. Used to happen with my brother with some sort of liquid medicine, docs kept prescribing it until he finally brought it up.



Yeah I might. But that's not gonna be for a while. They also make me really dizzy but I know that's one of the side effects. That and it ****s my sleep schedule up. I take it around 11 AM but I usually can't fall asleep by 10 pm or later so uuuugh


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 1, 2014)

112 degree fahrenhenhenrhnheit
gross


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 1, 2014)

Netflix said:


> 112 degree fahrenhenhenrhnheit
> gross


same. except it's only 107 now


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

I WAS INACTIVE MOSTLY BECAUSE OF CAMP
but I shouldn't blame that anyways because most of it is my fault


----------



## merinda! (Jul 1, 2014)

pre vbull tbt > post vbull tbt


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jul 2, 2014)

Pom said:


> o/o



smelling my armpit?


----------



## radical6 (Jul 2, 2014)

I COULDNT FALL ASLEEP UNTIL LIKE 1 AM AND THEN I WOKE UP AT 7 TODAY AND CANT GO BACK TO SLEEP AAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i hate this


----------



## Beary (Jul 2, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> smelling my armpit?



I love your signature. I wants.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

I have Fibromyalgia and it's been really bad lately. :c I hope everyone else is doing alright. 

@Tsundere - cute avatar and cute signature! <3


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

merinda! said:


> pre vbull tbt > post vbull tbt



wait is this why tbt has been acting all weird lately?


----------



## merinda! (Jul 2, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> wait is this why tbt has been acting all weird lately?



no??? i just the miss people i used to talk to on here


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 2, 2014)

merinda! said:


> no??? i just the miss people i used to talk to on here



oh guess it's just me lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I love your signature. I wants.



everyone does♥ xDD it makes Kildor jealous >:3
just get Mariah to like you, according to my personal experience I did nothing at all xDD just be yourself♥


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> everyone does♥ xDD it makes Kildor jealous >:3
> just get Mariah to like you, according to my personal experience I did nothing at all xDD just be yourself♥



But she hates myself D:


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 3, 2014)

i havent been getting any sleep


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> But she hates myself D:



keep trying >:3


----------



## Beary (Jul 3, 2014)

alise said:


> i havent been getting any sleep



SLEEEEEEEEEEP

anyways, I'm going to get my hair dyed soon.
blue tips and such.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jul 3, 2014)

kewl o:
had my hair done today too
and manny-paddy aswell


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 3, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> SLEEEEEEEEEEP
> 
> anyways, I'm going to get my hair dyed soon.
> blue tips and such.



ew
curly hair dont care
wtf even is sleep


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 3, 2014)

This was a cookie my mom gave me, and now I'm scared to eat it.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 4, 2014)

What did those eyes taste like? I'm curious.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 4, 2014)

plz dont tell me u ate it cuz it looks nice


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 7, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> What did those eyes taste like? I'm curious.



Chocolate. _Dark_ chocolate.

After a while, I ate it, and it was actually really good!

It just took me 2 days to decide to eat it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 7, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Chocolate. _Dark_ chocolate.
> 
> After a while, I ate it, and it was actually really good!
> 
> It just took me 2 days to decide to eat it.


It would have been stale by then why


----------



## radical6 (Jul 7, 2014)

who wants to make mustard gas with me


----------



## Aerious (Jul 7, 2014)

tsundere said:


> who wants to make mustard gas with me


only good scum would get away w it


----------



## radical6 (Jul 8, 2014)

Aerious said:


> only good scum would get away w it



no i just want to make it so i can kill my neighbors and me


----------



## Jewels (Jul 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> no i just want to make it so i can kill my neighbors and me



You want to kill your neighbors
and yourself
why


----------



## Beary (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm really hungry 
but too lazy to get food


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I'm really hungry
> but too lazy to get food



are you okay??? 
did you eat yet


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

It's 6:10 am and I probably should have been in bed about 6 hours ago and I just had breakfast and it was good maybe I'll have ramen later or something


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

Capella said:


> are you okay???
> did you eat yet



Yes
IM REALLY MAD AT SIMS 4
WE NEED TODDLERS AND POOLS GODAMMIT


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 9, 2014)

I need Sims 4. Someone buy me it.


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> I need Sims 4. Someone buy me it.



B-but
No toddlers
OR POOLS
or changing colors of things ;____;


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay someone buy me Sims 3.


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Okay someone buy me Sims 3.



Better xD


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 9, 2014)

Also with all the expansion packs and the nudity patch.


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Also with all the expansion packs and the nudity patch.



Oop
Okay can't do that for ya


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 9, 2014)

It's okay I'll just torrent it.

I mean I will legally purchase.


----------



## Beary (Jul 9, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> It's okay I'll just torrent it.
> 
> I mean I will legally purchase.



>:3

Good for you for legally purchasing things!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 9, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> >:3
> 
> Good for you for legally purchasing things!


I legally purchase everything. No torrents here. What even is a torrent?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 9, 2014)

I wish I didn't know because if I think something is too expensive... *sigh* oh well I promised myself I'd never do something like that again


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 14, 2014)

That moment when you get so bored you decide to do something with your life in art...

And it turns out to be good.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> That moment when you get so bored you decide to do something with your life in art...
> 
> And it turns out to be good.



Not bad at all. I like it. Would you take a request?


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> Not bad at all. I like it. Would you take a request?



Like what type? It depends on what you want me to do.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Like what type? It depends on what you want me to do.



I dunno, just something with a wooper.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> I dunno, just something with a wooper.



Oh!
That'll be easy.

Sorry, I thought in "Quack, Before the Mods Come!" that you probably wouldn't view this for a bit.


----------



## Caius (Jul 17, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Oh!
> That'll be easy.
> 
> Sorry, I thought in "Quack, Before the Mods Come!" that you probably wouldn't view this for a bit.



I'm highly caffeinated right now. I don't think any part of the forum is safe from me right now.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 17, 2014)

Cent said:


> I'm highly caffeinated right now. I don't think any part of the forum is safe from me right now.



Oh, okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2014)

what cent said bahaha.

also man i hate going to banks


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 18, 2014)

Cent said:


> I'm highly caffeinated right now. I don't think any part of the forum is safe from me right now.



Is the world safe?


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> Is the world safe?



TOM  NO


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 18, 2014)

this gif. im crying.


----------



## Taycat (Jul 18, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> this gif. im crying.



That is a nice gif.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 18, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> this gif. im crying.



I can hear dark horse playing in the background omg


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 18, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> this gif. im crying.



R.I.P. my profile page due to tHAT


----------



## Pathetic (Jul 22, 2014)

IM GONNA SWINGGGGGGG
FROM THE CHANDELIERRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Capella (Jul 24, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> That moment when you get so bored you decide to do something with your life in art...
> 
> And it turns out to be good.


aw thats so cute wuw


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2014)

man this weather must be over 90 -_-


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 25, 2014)

Jun said:


> man this weather must be over 90 -_-



There's been a huge heatwave here too. I hope it doesn't go stormy now that I'm going camping this week. =P


----------



## epona (Aug 1, 2014)

Jake. said:


> There was one of these in the EPIC which died once the site transferred. So I thought it might be a nice idea to revive it. Anyway, about to go into town to see 'Annie' - another musical I can add to my list of musicals



<Bidoof> annie sux


This is an actual quote from earlier today so I'm guessing you didn't enjoy it


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone else as inebriated as I am right now? D8<


----------



## Thunder (Aug 3, 2014)

I was thinking about making pancakes, but we're out of syrup.

oh well, i tried.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I was thinking about making pancakes, but we're out of syrup.
> 
> oh well, i tried.



Rip in peace.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 3, 2014)

it's too bad though, i had my heart set on some pancakes


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Thunder said:


> it's too bad though, i had my heart set on some pancakes



Jokes on you, I had some this morning.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 4, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I was thinking about making pancakes, but we're out of syrup.
> 
> oh well, i tried.


I'm late, but next time use powdered sugar. Adds sweetness in a pinch.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 5, 2014)

exoticwhitebread said:


> I'm late, but next time use powdered sugar. Adds sweetness in a pinch.



Ooh actually I was watching a video not too long ago where they had powdered sugar, ice cream and syrup on pancakes.

Dunno if we actually have powdered sugar though.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 5, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Ooh actually I was watching a video not too long ago where they had powdered sugar, ice cream and syrup on pancakes.
> 
> Dunno if we actually have powdered sugar though.


Who doesn't have powdered sugar? I thought that was a staple. It's just great for topping things.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 13, 2014)

i hate when i only like one part of a song but the other part is eh and i can't find a video of an edit


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


>



What is up with you and this gif omfg XDDD


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


>



This will freak me out for the rest of the day


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 20, 2014)

That is one sexy gif.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 23, 2014)

i got friction burn so i was looking up if i could use vaseline for it
well i should've said that it was for my arm...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2014)

Kinda wish I had a clonazepam right now(but at the same time don't want to use it as a crutch!).


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

I wish I didn't have to go to school tomorrow..... It's only 3 weeks until school holidays! Look forward!


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 1, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


>



that's freaking beautiful


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

How is everyone?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 4, 2014)

Good, you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 5, 2014)

*hug*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Hug*


----------



## SirGanatar (Sep 6, 2014)

Now, this is a story all about how
My life got flipped-turned upside down
And I'd like to take a minute
Just sit right there
I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2014)

In west Philadelphia born and raised
On the playground was where I spent most of my days
Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool
And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school
When a couple of guys who were up to no good
Started making trouble in my neighborhood
I got in one little fight and my mom got scared
She said 'You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air'


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 6, 2014)

I haven't been on TBT in so long! Hello everyone! 

I lost my New Leaf copy and stopped coming to the site. I finally ordered a new copy and I missed TBT.


----------



## Zura (Sep 7, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I haven't been on TBT in so long! Hello everyone!
> 
> I lost my New Leaf copy and stopped coming to the site. I finally ordered a new copy and I missed TBT.



Welcome back!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 7, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I haven't been on TBT in so long! Hello everyone!
> 
> I lost my New Leaf copy and stopped coming to the site. I finally ordered a new copy and I missed TBT.



Hey welcome back, that's a name i haven't seen in awhile.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 7, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I haven't been on TBT in so long! Hello everyone!
> 
> I lost my New Leaf copy and stopped coming to the site. I finally ordered a new copy and I missed TBT.



Welcome back! I remember you and your avatar


----------



## unravel (Sep 7, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I haven't been on TBT in so long! Hello everyone!
> 
> I lost my New Leaf copy and stopped coming to the site. I finally ordered a new copy and I missed TBT.



Welcome back kid


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

He..he took my waffles...the last food I would ever eat....I can't live without my waffles...

WHAT HAVE YOU DONNE?!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks guys  come to think of it I have never changed that avi


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 7, 2014)

So we bought a Python and he's doing Python things.

He is called Kahh (Based on the Snake in Jungle Book) He is a right qt and I can't wait to see how he eats a Rat


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

----------------------------------------------/\
---------------------------------------------/\/\
--------------------------------------------/\/\/\
-------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice house of cards. *knocks it down*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

.....
-----------------------------------------------------------/\
----------------------------------------------------------/\/\
---------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\
--------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice house of cards. *knocks it down again*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

-----------------------------------------------------------/\
----------------------------------------------------------/\/\
---------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\
--------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
------/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-----/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
----/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
---/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
--/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
-/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\

*Makes it so heavy that it can't be knocked down.*


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice house of cards *knocks it down.. again.*


----------



## Thunder (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay champs, watch the spam eh.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Mmkay.

Look at dis

http://gifshost.com/112013/1385400624_young_macaulay_culkin_sees_future_self.gif


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 7, 2014)

Thunder I love your Mitsuru signature. O;


----------



## Beary (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh, the spam.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 8, 2014)

i have frozen yogurt


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

Frozen yogurt?! *Takes and eats* NOM NOM NOM


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 8, 2014)

Frozen yoghurt is for casuals. *eats ice cream, its more badass.*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2014)

NEIN *Kicks away ice cream* FROZEN YOGURT!! (We gonna get spam soon XD )


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

How you guys today?


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> How you guys today?



How are* 

;3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


>



Post quality ;3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

But..but...WAHAHAHHAAHAHAAAHAHAH


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2014)

Sparro said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------/\
> ----------------------------------------------------------/\/\
> ---------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\
> --------------------------------------------------------/\/\/\/\
> ...


Thar's quite a pyramid.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

House of Cards*


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 10, 2014)

My school did the play annie last year


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

What?


----------



## radical6 (Sep 10, 2014)

what is going on in here


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

I DON'T KNOW


----------



## azukitan (Sep 10, 2014)

Heh, talk about an aimless thread.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Blu Rose (Sep 13, 2014)

It's 48--9 degrees Celsius--degrees outside and this kitten appears on the driveway.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Up in the morning
Up in the evening
Picking down clocks
When the birds come out to eat
Oh to eat

Up on the mountain
Down in the king's lair
Pushing these blocks
In the heat of the afternoon,
Oh afternoon

We were never welcome here
We were never welcome here at all
No.

It’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

So won’t you save us
What we are
Don’t look clear
Cause it’s all uphill from here
Oh.

Up in the attic
Down in the cellar
Lost in the static
Coming back for more
Oh for more

Out with the reason
In with the season
Taking down names
In my book of jealousy
Jealousy

We were never welcome here
We were never welcome here at all
No.

It’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

Because it’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

So won’t you save us
What we are
Don’t look clear
Cause it’s all uphill from here

Oh.

They say we’re crazy [8x]

It’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

Because it’s who we are
Doesn’t matter if we’ve gone too far
Doesn’t matter if it’s all okay
Doesn’t matter if it’s not our day

So won’t you save us
What we are
Don’t look clear
Cause it’s all uphill from here
Oh.
(They say we're crazy)
---
Imagine dragons <3 I will post the song too X3


----------



## radical6 (Sep 14, 2014)

what
anyway i keep going through bags of spicy chips bc i dont feel like eating anything else..cries


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

SPICY?

Ohmagawd I am not the only one. Can you eat them without drinking water? Not to brag, but I can.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

LIZANNAAAAAA


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

No thank you.


----------



## Cou (Sep 14, 2014)

I've been craving spicy chips but I can't take it as much for crap :||


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Aw..so I am alone. I am the only person I know who can eat spicy chips without water...

Imma go 50% off style and call you gou.


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

LISANNAAAA*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Is that a Fairy Tale reference?


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

Maybe.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Really? STAHPITPLEASEUAHUH


----------



## Beary (Sep 14, 2014)

NEVERRRR.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 14, 2014)

i can eat anything spicy. and eating spicy stuff and drinking water to cool it down only makes it worse, it doesn't help. i loove spicy food though, i eat the hottest stuff i can get. but yeah, drink milk or eat bread to cool your tongue down - water just spreads the spicyness around and burns your tongue more.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

I knew it never worked...


----------



## Cou (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Aw..so I am alone. I am the only person I know who can eat spicy chips without water...
> 
> Imma go 50% off style and call you gou.


my sister can eat spicy stuff without water and i swear i have like the greatest respect for all of you T^T how you guys do that, i eat like 5 chips and i start to have spicy attack or whatever you call that

also why *g*ou



justice said:


> i can eat anything spicy. and eating spicy stuff and drinking water to cool it down only makes it worse, it doesn't help. i loove spicy food though, i eat the hottest stuff i can get. but yeah, drink milk or eat bread to cool your tongue down - water just spreads the spicyness around and burns your tongue more.


the water spreads out the spicy flavor for me and i suck :| like i can't enjoy anything with spicy because it hurts LOL. milk?? i never knew that ;o i'll try it,,, and wooooah i just read the part where you said water spreads it out and yup, it really stings - _ -


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Respect yourself.

You are awesome!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 15, 2014)

#Hope4Hoppy

Hoppy_Schnell lost her 3DS.That sucks...Add the hashtag to your sig if you CAREEEE....Now I've gotten a thought stuck in all of your heads.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

How are everyone?
Oops. How is everyone?


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

Sparro said:


> How are everyone?
> Oops. How is everyone?



Still sick.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Aw..

Does this cheer you up?


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Aw..
> 
> Does this cheer you up?



YES
YES IT DOES


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

More?


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 15, 2014)

i miss sockhead


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sockhead?


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 15, 2014)

hm, you're kinda new. he was the best mod on TBT and was demoted to sage, then they banned him.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh...

Aw...

*If you've made it this far, you made it!
It's time for a break, link for you, as we see it fit.*

http://us19.chatzy.com/77242221146704
Password: TBT


----------



## Beary (Sep 15, 2014)

The feel when you take a 3 hour nap and your sense of time is screwed up


----------



## Cou (Sep 15, 2014)

^ Just happened to me. I always get quick panic attacks when I wake up after a nap. Luckily you didn't end up sleeping for hours...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 16, 2014)

My sleeping is just royally mucked up. It was fixed for all of a week and now it's just ugggggghh.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

PEEEEE KEEEEEJ THUNDEEEEEEEEEEERRR


----------



## unravel (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh hello Jun


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi waffles.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

That moment when you realizes you have 45k page views. hoorays xD


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2014)

^Just gotta get it to 50K now lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

Indeed lol xD


----------



## Thunder (Sep 18, 2014)

Jun said:


> PEEEEE KEEEEEJ THUNDEEEEEEEEEEERRR



????



Tom said:


> My sleeping is just royally mucked up. It was fixed for all of a week and now it's just ugggggghh.



Yeah, my sleeping wasn't all that great beforehand, but when I was sick I'd wake up around 7am, fall back asleep around 2pm and then wake up at 10am. It was a mess.

I woke up at a semi-normal time today but blegh I'm still tired.


----------



## Beary (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm glad the GotG craze finally calmed down.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

My sleep cycle:

10:30 - 11 PM - 12 AM to 8 AM.

School cycle:

9:00 PM to 7:00 AM


----------



## unravel (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparro said:


> My sleep cycle:
> 
> 10:30 - 11 PM - 12 AM to 8 AM.
> 
> ...




Sleep Cycle
Vacation: 2:00 AM - 12:00 PM
School: 1:00 AM - 5:40 AM or 10:00 PM - 5:40 AM


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

p k thunder is the attack of ness in super smash bros xD not directed at you


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

P.K. THUNDER

P.K. FIRE? Nahhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2014)

SHIN MAZIN GOOOOOOO~


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

What?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2014)

Mazinger?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Still a what?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazinger


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh.

I don't like it ):<


----------



## LadyVivia (Sep 21, 2014)

How can I force my sister to watch my favorite show, please and thank you.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Give her a cookie if she watches it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 22, 2014)

Get a knife. If she doesn't want to watch it, stab her.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Oh.
> 
> I don't like it ):<


u fail


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

It's okay, I'll


----------



## Psydye (Sep 23, 2014)

http://metalitalia.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Hammerfall-whisky-2014.jpg
I freaking want it! ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

Who freaking doesn't. Whiskey is the **** bro.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

That moment when you buy these Petit Nendoroid figures in sealed packages and you get the secret one


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Lol.

I don't open boxes without people around me to see, so if I get the secret one it would most likely be stolen from me...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

Where the hell do you live lol. Also I doubt people would rob you off random loli figures just because you want to check which one you got.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

does anyone actually like trains?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

no..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 26, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> does anyone actually like trains?



People who don't like trains are either lying or hiding their train collection.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 26, 2014)

i think my brother gave me a cold right when i was gonna get a flu shot god damn it


----------



## Locket (Sep 27, 2014)

XD This made me laugh at the first XD



Spoiler: Mario Death Stare Warning swears!



www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ilvbmGss-o


----------



## radical6 (Sep 28, 2014)

MY FRIEND HAS A HAREM THIS ISNT FAIR WTF


----------



## f11 (Sep 28, 2014)

wtf is a harem


----------



## radical6 (Sep 28, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> wtf is a harem



its when youre a loser boring guy and a bunch of hot girls wanna date you for no reason


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2014)

that moment you walking past a person in front of them unnoticed when you really didn't wanna talk to them


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

That moment when you realize you have no friends....

Just happened to me.

*Crying*


----------



## radical6 (Sep 30, 2014)

tetris is getting a movie
im going to the midnight premier whos with me


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nawme; Got school and soccer tomorrow.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2014)

screw assignments about sound in film


----------



## Psydye (Oct 1, 2014)

..A little gift from me to you.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 1, 2014)

My stepfather's trying to set up a mechanism where the wi-fi turns off after ten P.M.

//dies//


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2014)

what's it with parents and preventing wi-fi lol.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

They think their kids do some....bad stuff...online.


----------



## Leela (Oct 4, 2014)

Psydye said:


> ..A little gift from me to you.



That's both beautiful and terrifying.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2014)

but porn is good for you. it's not bad


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Maybe..


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 6, 2014)

Jun said:


> but porn is good for you. it's not bad



lolno

I'm not _that_ type of kid.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2014)

CAPTAIN FALCON NEEDS TO COME AND PUNCH THIS COLD INTO NEXT WEEK ARRRGGGH!!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Psydye said:


> CAPTAIN FALCON NEEDS TO COME AND PUNCH THIS COLD INTO NEXT WEEK ARRRGGGH!!!!



Not joking, it's burning hot here..and it's still autumn. Morning is chilly though..


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2014)

Snorlax need to smash this assignment ITS SO BORING DAMN IT


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 8, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Not joking, it's burning hot here..and it's still autumn. Morning is chilly though..



What, are you in Georgia too???


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> What, are you in Georgia too???



Pfft, no. I'm in Canada.
*Waits for stereotypical comments*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2014)

this

assignment

kill

it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jun said:


> this
> 
> assignment
> 
> ...



I feel your pain.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Not joking, it's burning hot here..and it's still autumn. Morning is chilly though..


Actually I was referring to the cold in my 'body', not the weather....lol. I love cold weather!! XD


----------



## radical6 (Oct 9, 2014)

this kid has been annoying me with throwing food and randomly taking my food during lunch so i slapped him and he started crying and told everyone i punched him omg


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

^that's why you don't punch them in public ^^'

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> I feel your pain.


yepperoni.. now i only have to list sources and flip through it.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

justice said:


> this kid has been annoying me with throwing food and randomly taking my food during lunch so i slapped him and he started crying and told everyone i punched him omg



This is why I am so glad to be in college


----------



## Thunder (Oct 13, 2014)

justice said:


> this kid has been annoying me with throwing food and randomly taking my food during lunch so i slapped him and he started crying and told everyone i punched him omg



Roll with it, let everyone know not to mess with your food.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Roll with it, let everyone know not to mess with your food.



i dont want to be that intimidating though =(( some people are already afraid of me


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 14, 2014)

No....Take the hatred...and use it...

TO BECOME A DICTATOR! MWUAHAHAHAha.....I don't see the point in this anymore.


----------



## Zura (Oct 15, 2014)

I want to make a game about telling scary and spooky stories for Halloween but I dont know how it would work as a game.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 17, 2014)

Vaati said:


> I want to make a game about telling scary and spooky stories for Halloween but I dont know how it would work as a game.



Make it work.

It will.

idk maybe transport the player into the story?
Wasn't it Timmy Turner:  Shadow Showdown that did that?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2014)

Why.. this store I wanna go to closes i like 3 hours no way I have time to go there. Well maybe next week.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2014)

Jun said:


> Why.. this store I wanna go to closes i like 3 hours no way I have time to go there. Well maybe next week.



Aw, poor you.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Aw, poor you.



Well yeah it takes like 45 minutes to get there.. so yeah.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 20, 2014)

didnt know where to post this


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 23, 2014)

Jun said:


> Well yeah it takes like 45 minutes to get there.. so yeah.



45 minutes > 3 hours

Yes, you didn't have time to make it


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2014)

Well.. Considering it might or might not take longer depending on the trains, yes and then 45 minutes back which would probably be stressful to just be in the store anyways.

Well I made it there the other day so no hard feelings.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 26, 2014)

i trip so much i trip walking to my room. i trip walking to class. i trip walking to the market.  and then i tripped walking up the stairs and now my feet hurt and i have like 12 bruises and idk where they come from    *h e l p     m e *


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2014)

justice said:


> i trip so much i trip walking to my room. i trip walking to class. i trip walking to the market.  and then i tripped walking up the stairs and now my feet hurt and i have like 12 bruises and idk where they come from    *h e l p     m e *



WAT

THIS IS A SERIOUS PROBLEM

WAT IF SHE TRIPS AND KNOCKS THE WHOLE WORLD OVER?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Because that makes total sense.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 26, 2014)

justice said:


> i trip so much i trip walking to my room. i trip walking to class. i trip walking to the market.  and then i tripped walking up the stairs and now my feet hurt and i have like 12 bruises and idk where they come from    *h e l p     m e *



Stubbing your toe everywhere hurts 20,000,000,000 times worse, lemme tell ya
especially when you wake up in the morning, get off of your loft bed, overestimate the number of ladder steps amd stub it on the ground, recoil in pain, hit your head on the metal frame of the bed, fall down onto the floor and clip the dresser on your way down

I've never done it but my brother did, he got to stay home from school because of it...

@HardyHarHarHar:
Are you calling justice fat?  Like so fat that she'd tip the world off it's acis if she trips fat?
'Cause that's mean


----------



## radical6 (Oct 27, 2014)

i am the trombone and the kid at the same time


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

i bet u enjoy being the trombone harf harf


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

#I is bored


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

me too and kinda annoyed


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> me too and kinda annoyed



Why's that? =o If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

just family drama -_- and the fact i probably won't get a few games cause of that too.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Jun said:


> just family drama -_- and the fact i probably won't get a few games cause of that too.



Oh... sorry to hear that. I'm here if you wanna talk about it or vent though =o


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

It's kinda... complicated and long so it's alright. Just my mom is getting mostly on my nerves cause she refuses to understand lol.

Well, on the other hand first snow where I live today. Getting a bit too cold in the apartment though D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

That really sucks.

*Bombs conversation with no solid topic somehow. Don't ask*


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 8, 2014)

guys can we revive tymeko


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tymeko?

What?


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 8, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Tymeko?
> 
> What?



Old TBT OTP.
Typhoonmoore will get it when he sees it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Ohkay.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> guys can we revive tymeko



=I Sure, we can.....I guess? xD


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 8, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> =I Sure, we can.....I guess? xD



yESSSSSSSSSSS
LIFE DREAM COMPLETE JUST ABOUT


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Is now that guy who just sits in the corner listening to conversations trying to make friends*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> yESSSSSSSSSSS
> LIFE DREAM COMPLETE JUST ABOUT


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

My god.

I am feeling Lady Gaga.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 8, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


>



Ehe
Ehehehehehehe
Fufu
Fufufufufufufufu


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Ehe
> Ehehehehehehe
> Fufu
> Fufufufufufufufu



I never even knew you supported Tymeko xD. I always thought you were more for Tyary if anything xD. Ah.... the good ol' days, lol.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

...I don't wanna know anymore.

*Walks away*


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 8, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> I never even knew you supported Tymeko xD. I always thought you were more for Tyary if anything xD. Ah.... the good ol' days, lol.



I always supported Tymeko, just never really Tyary, though.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I always supported Tymeko, just never really Tyary, though.


Oh....well.... the more you know I guess xDDD


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 8, 2014)

Anybody learning Japanese?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

I wish.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Anybody learning Japanese?



I'm trying, I really am...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I'm trying, I really am...



Me too, haha. I keep mixing up some of them katakana though lol /fail.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Me too, haha. I keep mixing up some of them katakana though lol /fail.



For me, it's just that the way people write them sometimes looks like a different letter (Hiragana), and so I just look at that and think, "What?  That doesn't sound quite right."


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> For me, it's just that the way people write them sometimes looks like a different letter (Hiragana), and so I just look at that and think, "What?  That doesn't sound quite right."



That too. But for katakana I fail so hard at telling ン　and ソ　apart sometime lel.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> That too. But for katakana I fail so hard at telling ン　and ソ　apart sometime lel.



Same here...
_Especially when people write it._


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Same here...
> _Especially when people write it._



Yeah unless I really get the other kanas/context of the words I'm like wtf did they invent two similar ones.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yeah unless I really get the other kanas/context of the words I'm like wtf did they invent two similar ones.



め and ぬ.
These drive me crazy;  I'm always mixing up those two, mainly because I'm just trying to skim it or something...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> め and ぬ.
> These drive me crazy;  I'm always mixing up those two, mainly because I'm just trying to skim it or something...



ク and ケ just jkdghg and those you listed i mean they are pretty much the same without the pigtail thing lol


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> ク and ケ just jkdghg and those you listed i mean they are pretty much the same without the pigtail thing lol



nO NOT THOSE
I have bad memories of those...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> nO NOT THOSE
> I have bad memories of those...


tell me about it haha. but so and n are the worst tbh since they are the same with different stroke angles pretty much :c


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> tell me about it haha. but so and n are the worst tbh since they are the same with different stroke angles pretty much :c



Agreed.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Amen.

Also oh god I'm still having way too fun at what happened on last saturday ... god


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

What happened last Saturday?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> What happened last Saturday?



Some giggling girl from my mom's work apparently got my cell phone number and called me for no reason

her: hi 
me: uh hello?
her: *giggle* did you call about the jackets from [work]
me: uh no.
her: OH SORRY WRONG NUMBER HEHE
me: uh yes.. bye
her: sorry...bye


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Some giggling girl from my mom's work apparently got my cell phone number and called me for no reason
> 
> her: hi
> me: uh hello?
> ...



Um...
Okay.
That's not a little bit weird at all.

Sort of reminds me of


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

I laughed way too hard at that xD I mean the guy he was prank calling just played along lol.

But yeah I was wait wtf how did they even get my number I hardly know them. Well one of the girls I've met and she's nice but.. idk if it was her even


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I laughed way too hard at that xD I mean the guy he was prank calling just played along lol.
> 
> But yeah I was wait wtf how did they even get my number I hardly know them. Well one of the girls I've met and she's nice but.. idk if it was her even



Well, of course!

One of the world's mysteries is how you can use the Internet to find anything.
I just looked up my uncle's name and found out that he plays Poker.
A lot...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

My number is not even listed there so. Must have been my mom writing it randomly somewhere I guess.

Lol that's.. cool?


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Noiru said:


> My number is not even listed there so. Must have been my mom writing it randomly somewhere I guess.
> 
> Lol that's.. cool?



Probably, in that case.

Sure...
Let's say that.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Probably, in that case.
> 
> Sure...
> Let's say that.



Yeah still made me laugh hard and way too much.

Yea...interwebs is ur friend.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 13, 2014)

Spoiler: The Picture



View attachment 74468









And to think that only yesterday we were planning to mow the lawn today...

*sighs*

Sorry for the picture being sideways...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

can't see it 

well. i want nice shirts.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

I want no shirts c; c;


----------



## Tessie (Nov 14, 2014)

omg this is so funny lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I want no shirts c; c;


I do but I wanna spend my money on two games I really want lol.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm feeling "medicated".


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2014)

That's good 

And apparently I'm doing nothing today  since she hasn't called me yet, well.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm late but,

Are those two games one of the pokemans and smash wii u?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

Nope, the Noire spinoff of the HDN series and Neptunia U... I want the japanese LE's/famitsu dx ones because you get nice stuff.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 16, 2014)

Was I the only one who went through a phase for the first ten years of my life where if I wanted to say "Oh my God" I would say "Oh my dog-spelled-backwards," and I never swore due to the fact that I thought that some kind of assumed force would come down and kill me?

When I was eleven, I started saying "Oh, my God, it's a Polly Pocket Doll!"  in order to taunt boys who were the "big and badass" jocks who dedicated their lives to their sport and nothing else.
I then realized that the assumed force was unreal.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2014)

Probably. I've always been without filter and I cuss and swear a lot. Boohoo if you don't like it.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> I do but I wanna spend my money on two games I really want lol.



Oooh which games ?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Probably. I've always been without filter and I cuss and swear a lot. Boohoo if you don't like it.


Pretty much how I am, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Oooh which games ?



The Noire HDN spinoff and Neptunia U

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Pretty much how I am, lol.



*hifive*


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 17, 2014)

Just say this.



The Last Tree Ghost must be at work...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Just say this.
> 
> View attachment 74943
> 
> The Last Tree Ghost must be at work...


Nope just me messin' around


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

JGFHJFSHGF I GOT A C ON THE FINALS CRAP WOOHOO.

sorry i did just not expect it at all cause my **** messed up

*corks up the champagne*


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 21, 2014)

Noiru said:


> JGFHJFSHGF I GOT A C ON THE FINALS CRAP WOOHOO.
> 
> sorry i did just not expect it at all cause my **** messed up
> 
> *corks up the champagne*



omg

Good luck out there, hope this doesn't murder everything you've dreamed and hoped for...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Nah.. I'm just happy because she can be kinda strict and I totally didn't expect it since I messed up :cc


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 22, 2014)

Watching High School Musical 3 right now.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

I like pokemon

- - - Post Merge - - -

X/Y


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

The Utena OST is too awesome.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Oh?



OH


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

Windows 8.1 suck come on with 10 already lol or I'll just buy 7 again. The resolution on the 8.1 update is fail. Had to change the resolution because it couldn't adjust properly and now everything look smudgy. Oh lol.


----------



## Caius (Dec 1, 2014)

Hanging out in the mumble while I wait for Jason to fix it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope nope nope stupid rabbit.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Windows 8.1 suck come on with 10 already lol or I'll just buy 7 again. The resolution on the 8.1 update is fail. Had to change the resolution because it couldn't adjust properly and now everything look smudgy. Oh lol.



7 all the way.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2014)

Exactly. I eventually managed to fix the resolution scaling(Since that was the issue) but still holy **** get 7 or wait for 10 people if that even gets better with their ugly touch interface


----------



## radical6 (Dec 4, 2014)

honestly not sure why i decided to try out jazz band when i get very nervous doing solos


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2014)

You sig looks familiar...


----------



## radical6 (Dec 4, 2014)

nonon? she's from kill la kill
I didn't pass out at the concert.. wow. a shock tbh. I was so nervous for the gig thing smh


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

looked like that aino girl from arcana loveheart game but alrighto


----------



## radical6 (Dec 15, 2014)

why do we have SAS, AAS, etc theorems but not an ASS theorem >=|


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

This discussion is general isn't it? >_>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

yes it is..

also screw today


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Why?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

What just happened


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Who loves David Tennant


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes ;D
And i got confused between this and the 'whats bothering you' thread lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Haha!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Why?



my family being a bunch of jerks


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> my family being a bunch of jerks



thats fine, it makes your family on tbt more awesomer c:
no, but seriously, i hope everything works out <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

true, though.

yeah so do i..<3


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 20, 2014)

Am I the only one who really comes onto TBT anymore to check Notifications?
I don't really do much else lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

yeah lol well i participated in the events and talk so ppl but yer


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 25, 2014)

HEY PEOPLE IT'S CHRISTMAS

idea stolen from lynn105

At least, in EST, it is...


----------



## Psydye (Dec 26, 2014)

Who else is tipsy atm?


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Who else is tipsy atm?



I'm guessing you are? >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Psydye said:


> Who else is tipsy atm?



kind of.. might be because i've been traveling all day and my body hurts


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> kind of.. might be because i've been traveling all day and my body hurts



Knew it! Haha! (jokes >.>)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

good for you

also i need more records damn it


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> good for you
> 
> also i need more records damn it



Which ones?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Ignore this post please, my internet glitched :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

a few 60s and 70s ones.. got two today though. woot.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 10, 2015)

for some reason i want to make an ask thread but at the same time i dont bc i dont want to look conceited


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

I wanna get a 3DS again but I seriously should not. But hey might help getting a white feather if they decide to have the fair again x)


----------



## Eldin (Jan 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> for some reason i want to make an ask thread but at the same time i dont bc i dont want to look conceited



go for it! c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

lol it feels good to selling off that vita and 3ds(yes i had like two days but what the hell).. my gameboy advance sp and laptop are fine imo.. and i'd rather get n64 instead


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 13, 2015)

You had the 3DS for only two days? ...And you're selling it already?? What


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

chuchoo said:


> You had the 3DS for only two days? ...And you're selling it already?? What


Haha yes, don't judge. It may seem a bit silly, I thought I'd enjoy the games again and I really wanted to..but nope.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 20, 2015)

bring back the handcuffs gif


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

^this.

had to get a new vita either way, the old one's battery were draining so fast for no reason so didn't have to pay too much for the new one plus you got five free game as DL codes. Doubt I'm gonna use all of them though


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Haha yes, don't judge. It may seem a bit silly, I thought I'd enjoy the games again and I really wanted to..but nope.



Don't you think two days isn't a long enough time to gauge if you enjoy the games? I guess if you really wasn't enjoying it then I can understand that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

chuchoo said:


> Don't you think two days isn't a long enough time to gauge if you enjoy the games? I guess if you really wasn't enjoying it then I can understand that.



No I wasn't and I'd rather get a new Vita(which had to and did eventually). #nepnephype


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Ah I kinda want a vita too. They've gone up in price though so I don't think I'll ever get round to buying one


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah I got the money back for my old one and such so only had to add like.. 70 bucks for it.

TBH they are cheaper than 3DS XL which is good but then all the awesome games you can get because not regionlocked.

6TH FEBRUARY HYPE AYYE


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm selling my ps3 to get the new 3DS (my old 3DS has some bad buttons that barely work)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

I kinda want a ps3 lol xD Good luck and I know the buttons feel I had these problems all the time lol


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

I bought the ps4 not too long ago and I don't use my ps3 anymore ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2015)

Roshan said:


> I bought the ps4 not too long ago and I don't use my ps3 anymore ;-;



I see. ;3

IM HYPED FOR NEXT WEEK TOO MUCH AYE


----------



## Roshan (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking forward to the new 3DS aswell hhh
I will finally be able to play Mariokart again lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2015)

all the neptunia my wallet is crying but worth haha


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 2, 2015)

I am still wondering WTF a Sonic is...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

An attack tha- wait that's sonic boom


----------



## Psydye (Feb 7, 2015)

Just thought everyone should know:


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Laddergoats.

Also, Shark Move is an amazing band. Y'all should get into Indonesian psych/prog rock from the 70s


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

my friend that has been my friend for ten years is no longer my friend


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Slowly getting back into Ayu <3


----------



## Geneve (Feb 12, 2015)

Okay so I wanted to ask how everyone pronounces Tangy's name.
Do you say Tang-y or Tan-gee?
I know the actual word is Tang-y but I've just always called her Tan-gee for some reason... I'm not sure if it's because it seems cuter to me or because I had her back in WW when I guess I didn't know the actual pronunciation?

But, anyways, how do you guys say it?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Tan-gee or something like it I suppose.


----------



## Leilani23 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Old anime music are the best, I hate these modern noiserock/visual kei ones.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 16, 2015)

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Kinda stressed, this assignment is way too big to do properly in less than a week


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2015)

TBT emailed of me of some arse from China trying to log into my account. I reported their IP.....a**holes.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow China and Mexico seem to be the largest hacker countries.. wtf


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2015)

I finally made it to the 3rd night in 5NaF's....Yay!!!


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

I could get onto acnl but it's 4 am and the town is so dead...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I finally made it to the 3rd night in 5NaF's....Yay!!!



Grats. I'm progressing in Senran Kagura SV so I'm glad for that. The AI is so freaking annoying especially when you do the girls' storie and you're level 1 to begin with. It's like level 9 Smash AI and they trap you so easily >_>


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 20, 2015)

my schools had so many snow days weve gone over the limit by two lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2015)

I want my Nep nep games they better ship it now :c


----------



## n64king (Feb 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Wow China and Mexico seem to be the largest hacker countries.. wtf



Mexico eh? Intradasting. I would have thought still somewhere in Asia. Thailand, North or South Korea, even Japan come to mind before Mexico.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> my schools had so many snow days weve gone over the limit by two lol



I've only ever had 1 snow day in my entire life (because California) and everyone freaked the hell out thinking we were gonna have to have an extra day in summer because they talked about limits. We didn't. But I guess we would have only been allowed 5 days off a year for weather.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

I have really bad luck on acnl today. But it's hilarious when I face plant the snow or sand.

I should get to bed...


----------



## Rasha (Feb 21, 2015)

hey what happened to Noiru? it's been a while I guess XD


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2015)

Backing up all my games is probably gonna take awhile!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> hey what happened to Noiru? it's been a while I guess XD



I was away during weekend dim-wit.

Also ****ing Iffy ship my stuff omfg.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

n64king said:


> Mexico eh? Intradasting. I would have thought still somewhere in Asia. Thailand, North or South Korea, even Japan come to mind before Mexico.



Yeah lol. All they buy is like FIFA games whenever they hack though lolol.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, I think I heard somewhere on the forums not too long ago about people having the same problem with a hacker from China trying to get into their account. Don't know what they'd really achieve though on an Animal Crossing community, though, or what they'd even find, but still. You never know.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah me too glad they aren't into mine though.

But yes Mexico hax too. All the burritos are belong to us.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 23, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Yeah, I think I heard somewhere on the forums not too long ago about people having the same problem with a hacker from China trying to get into their account. Don't know what they'd really achieve though on an Animal Crossing community, though, or what they'd even find, but still. You never know.



THEY'RE TRYING TO GET MY SHINY FRUIT.







quick. hide your shovels. hide your fishing rods. burn down your village. slow roast your animals.

to save your shiny fruit tree.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

Haha indeed. Or hide your feathers. xD


----------



## Emmy (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm concerned when rhinos are running through my village with no pants


----------



## n64king (Feb 25, 2015)

This board is so dead yoooo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

n64king said:


> This board is so dead yoooo



yes people need to post. but i guess they are using the bothering/random thoughts ones instead.

oh well. weekend soon enough


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Everyone (aka 3 people) are playing the game boards and that's it D;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

I know I'm probably one of them lmfao.

Also I got a Nendoroid figure today and my stuff is in Germany, woot!


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

Im the other and Ami is the third LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh now Ella is in on it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah she posts a lot


----------



## n64king (Feb 26, 2015)

I feel silly playing the games with like 3-4 people but also idc cause no one's like OMG IT'S JUST US WHY!?!??! except me lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

It's fun.. not that you get any tbt here.. but uh I have too much time anyways


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> but uh I have too much time anyways



Everyone knew that already, you're a top poster on this site and all you do is whine and complain and put everything down.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

n64king said:


> Oh now Ella is in on it.



Me? oh hi.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

Yay for cutting your fingers and you don't realize it until you type on the computer, it hurts :3

on the other hand, weekend and i'll hopefully have fun tracking my parcel.


----------



## n64king (Feb 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Me? oh hi.



Yes you! Hello! *waves*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

n64king said:


> Yes you! Hello! *waves*



Alright, screw you postal service. Apparently they are delivering today now.. agh I won't be home, great and they never called.


----------



## n64king (Feb 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yay for cutting your fingers and you don't realize it until you type on the computer, it hurts :3
> 
> on the other hand, weekend and i'll hopefully have fun tracking my parcel.



So basically on one hand there's cuts and the other there's tracking your parcel


----------



## n64king (Feb 27, 2015)

Get it? Because you got papercuts but you said "on the other hand" 
_ba dum tsh._


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

n64king said:


> Get it? Because you got papercuts but you said "on the other hand"
> _ba dum tsh._



oh god


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi. o3o


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

n64king said:


> Yes you! Hello! *waves*



I don't even know why I came here, I hardly come here o.o do people talk about me on here.. D; <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

WOOT MY STUFF CAME TODAY


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Is anyone here in band or has ever been in band?


----------



## Iced_Holly (Feb 27, 2015)

So, hello everyone.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> WOOT MY STUFF CAME TODAY



WHAT STUFF ;O


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Is anyone here in band or has ever been in band?



I was in band for 8 years, I recently quit because I decided I didn't want to play anymore when I left for college.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Is anyone here in band or has ever been in band?




I was in sixtth grade. I skipped a lot. lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Is anyone here in band or has ever been in band?



Nope I can't play instruments for my life even less read notes ahaha


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> *WOOT* MY STUFF CAME TODAY


I haven't heard of that word in so many years, I hope it's not becoming a fad again.

also this dress meme has to ****ing stop now omg


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I haven't heard of that word in so many years, I hope it's not becoming a fad again.
> 
> also this dress meme has to ****ing stop now omg



PLOT TWIST:
THERE IS NO DRESS


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

FoxWolf64 said:


> PLOT TWIST:
> THERE IS NO DRESS



that would be nice because it's super freaking annoying how all of a sudden it's just BAM DRESSES HAHAHA

the llama thing is way better. two llamas escaping and running wild for 4 hours in Phoenix. AMAZING.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Feb 28, 2015)

Ugh, I am dreading tomorrow.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Mar 1, 2015)

I am so glad it's March now. February, for once, actually went by faster than it should have...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2015)

Uh .. yay random steam adds lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> I haven't heard of that word in so many years, I hope it's not becoming a fad again.
> 
> also this dress meme has to ****ing stop now omg



Really? I sometimes use it not too frequently though.

Yes that "dress" or whatever was even more stupid.. than idk


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 2, 2015)

MarineStorm said:


> I am so glad it's March now. February, for once, actually went by faster than it should have...



February always goes by quickly because it's only 28 days long (sometimes 29), at least I find that anyway! But you're right. March = spring time! And spring is my favourite season.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

I hate spring. until late april at least. so cold and sun is only there for nothing


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I hate spring. until late april at least. so cold and sun is only there for nothing



I only like early spring, when all the blossoms are blooming on the trees. Otherwise it's useless until summer comes XD


----------



## Psydye (Mar 2, 2015)

I look forward to warmer weather if only to go for walks more.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I look forward to warmer weather if only to go for walks more.



Yeah. And you don't have to be stuffed with clothes just because it's between cold and warm


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2015)

oh god

this pic literally laughs my ass off


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 9, 2015)

That wasnt funny enough to double post like that


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> That wasnt funny enough to double post like that



No, because the only thing you like to do is bash me wherever I post so I did not expect you to be the one.


----------



## -Byron (Mar 11, 2015)

You see that, oranges_ate_you? You're not the one. I could show you how to be the one, if you let me.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

sigh~
I have a question but I have no idea where to ask on this website, it's something about 3DS and Club Nintendo....
I currently have 19 physical 3DS games but only 6 of them have CN codes that come with the booklet, where do I find the codes for the remaining games? it's weird because CN gave a list of the games that come with codes and one of them is Kid Icarus: Uprising but mine has no code! oh I forgot to mention I have the US version


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Dunno, maybe they didn't contain them or the website is wrong. Try the Nintendo forum maybe?

Anyways, I hate this weather. I mean sunny but cold :c


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

It's actually somewhat warm here, and its even supposed to get in the 70's tomorrow. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

baaah lucky though. still like way cold spring weather but the sun is out, ugh


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

omg wow!! I actually got 3 friend request just today! I feel so loved :'D


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> omg wow!! I actually got 3 friend request just today! I feel so loved :'D



You're a dang sweetie, of course


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> You're a dang sweetie, of course



actually maybe it's five (got one yesterday), it never happened before omg wow! maybe I should revive the group ask thread


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> actually maybe it's five (got one yesterday), it never happened before omg wow! maybe I should revive the group ask thread



Hey perv what happened to your green feather?


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Hey perv what happened to your green feather?



GUESS!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> GUESS!



you sold it? lol evil you shudda sent it here


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> you sold it? lol evil you shudda sent it here



sheesh you already have one :B


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

well so i have two red ones as well.

meanie


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> well so i have two red ones as well.
> 
> meanie



holy ****!

oh Noiru, y u no have ur own ask thread, yet? :B


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

yeah holy meanie or what 

Nope because people are probably gonna ask if I'm asian or male all the time

Note: I'm female, and white.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah holy meanie or what
> 
> Nope because people are probably gonna ask if I'm asian or male all the time
> 
> Note: I'm female, and white.



I must admit I always thought you were asian 
and nah, the questions are mostly gonna be like "what's your favourite.......?" and "do you like.......and why?"
XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Why do people think that xD I mean yes I'm into a lot of Asian music and films and some culture but it's not like look like one (I posted a pic today in that pic thread in Brewster if you're curious lol)

Maybe after exams


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Why do people think that xD I mean yes I'm into a lot of Asian music and films and some culture but it's not like look like one (I posted a pic today in that pic thread in Brewster if you're curious lol)
> 
> Maybe after exams



exams? you're still studying? oh well, good luck ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

ahaha yes, im at uni lol

thanks i hope it's a good one we get to write


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ahaha yes, im at uni lol
> 
> thanks i hope it's a good one we get to write



oh I see~
I graduated in 2011, this makes me feel kinda old X3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

ah, cool.

yeah you are older than me apparently


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

oh my god!! it's payday in a few days!! yeeeeeeeeeeeeee *dances*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine's on the 25th, lulz. Last payday for Uni though I need to get a job


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Today was hilarious on tbt. Y'all have no chill whatsoever.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

Got a bunch of btb from it though. Gonna buy another Club Ninty game I think.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

There is a line between continuous harassing and being chill dude


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Why do people think that xD I mean yes I'm into a lot of Asian music and films and some culture but it's not like look like one (I posted a pic today in that pic thread in Brewster if you're curious lol)
> 
> Maybe after exams



because u had a picture of an asian person in ur signature
and also an avatar of an asian person
and your entire profile screamed asian


but ur not really asian


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

A, that handcuffs girl? Yes, she is Japanese

Had many xD

hahaha really.

nope is not


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

But what if you really are?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

What if I'm not. x) Just go take a look, lol.

Also, blah I need someone to rant Skyrim with


----------



## Rasha (Mar 23, 2015)

there's this one particular kid on this forum that I would love to just smack in the face. sorry, I couldn't contain myself
I thought bullying should result in banning, no? :/
oh well, ignore me...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> there's this one particular kid on this forum that I would love to just smack in the face. sorry, I couldn't contain myself
> I thought bullying should result in banning, no? :/
> oh well, ignore me...



Oh my gosh, I can't agree with you more.
But if the bullying doesn't get reported, it's not certain a mod will see the bullying and ban someone :\


----------



## Rasha (Mar 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Oh my gosh, I can't agree with you more.
> But if the bullying doesn't get reported, it's not certain a mod will see the bullying and ban someone :\



I can't believe that someone would flat out throw dirty curse words at someone else and get away with it, sheesh
but then again, who am i to decide? heh :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I can't believe that someone would flat out throw dirty curse words at someone else and get away with it, sheesh
> but then again, who am i to decide? heh :/



Then you should report them so a mod can handle it and they don't get away with it!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 23, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Then you should report them so a mod can handle it and they don't get away with it!



hmm I've never reported someone before so....


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> hmm I've never reported someone before so....



Don't do it for small reasons, but if someone is really bullying someone they need to be reported. That's not something that should be tolerated. And they won't know it was you, only the mod will see you're the one who reported them.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Don't do it for small reasons, but if someone is really bullying someone they need to be reported. That's not something that should be tolerated. And they won't know it was you, only the mod will see you're the one who reported them.



Yeah, I know we shouldn't discuss it too much in public but I had to do that a few times lol.

Also I wish I had 250 bucks to spare, damn


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 28, 2015)

Only just realized that Archie Comics are making another Sonic & Megaman crossover comic series, this time including the Megaman X and Sonic Boom universes.

You have no idea how much of a happy boy I am right now, I just want to see modern Knuckles react to his Sonic Boom version.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 28, 2015)

Seriously why is Knuckles on steroids now? ._.


----------



## EndlessElements (Mar 29, 2015)

haven't posted here in months. wonder if anyone remembers me (even though i was pretty new).


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

I need cereal goddammit


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I need cereal goddammit



Oh god, you reminded me I have cereal...

But no milk D,:


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Oh god, you reminded me I have cereal...
> 
> But no milk D,:



That is the worst feeling


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope I can find some nice stuff tomorrow, I deserve it and I need to cheer myself up </3


----------



## EndlessElements (Mar 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I hope I can find some nice stuff tomorrow, I deserve it and I need to cheer myself up </3



any key thing in mind that you'd be looking for? also, i think i remember you. you had a neptunia avatar at some point, right?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> any key thing in mind that you'd be looking for? also, i think i remember you. you had a neptunia avatar at some point, right?



Yeah, I kinda had. Got the Majora's Mask New 3ds XL. Worth it, and debating if I should should get MH4U, AS or New Leaf again now.

Also I get why people think Tomodachi life is such **** lol. I got some "Welcome" version of it on the console and it's like.. Get a Mii character, feed it, create a Mii friend, go to town hall etc. I'm like.. wat.


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted (Apr 5, 2015)

Noiru why do you post everywhere?


Posts:    13,539

oh my god get a life.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry dude I don't have one, sold it to Satan.

Also I don't post 'everywhere' bu I assume you look in the non-ac discussion. If you look at these I hardly post at all compared to Basement, Brewster and Gaming/Nintendo.


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Sorry dude I don't have one, sold it to Satan.
> 
> Also I don't post 'everywhere' bu I assume you look in the non-ac discussion. If you look at these I hardly post at all compared to Basement, Brewster and Gaming/Nintendo.



I'm pretty sure this person is oranges ate you. Looks like they got salty and attempted to start a bunch of flame wars.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2015)

It is lol. Either they keep changing IP addresses or just make news for fun


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

i remember when you were talking about pants


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

pantsu are life


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

i li ke pants


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

that good for u m8


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2015)

I like baymax :00


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

I have too many pageviews

#noiruformod


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

pageviews for what


----------



## Thunder (Apr 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I have too many pageviews
> 
> #noiruformod



If that happens you'll be the mod with the most pageviews.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Haha yeah. I don't know why I have that many.. 92k I might be up to.

And yeah some people have used that hashtag as a semi-joke for some reason because I'm somewhat known


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Haha yeah. I don't know why I have that many.. 92k I might be up to.
> 
> And yeah some people have used that hashtag as a semi-joke for some reason because I'm somewhat known



Wow, that's a lot. Pretty sure I only have a fraction of that.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Wow, that's a lot. Pretty sure I only have a fraction of that.



Hah, yeah well I guess it's because I have a lot. Which is pretty fun because I think I was more active when I had the game.

But hey it's a great forum and the  topics beside AC (NL) are interesting as well.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Saying you have a lot of page views is in turn getting you more page views. GENIUS


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 18, 2015)

Haha, you don't say that 


Also damn man I need more dough. Need music ;o;


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 21, 2015)

#noiruformod 

Ha!  You would be the coolest mod ever.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

Bahaha, thanks at least the one with the best music taste -nudge-


----------



## Psydye (Apr 24, 2015)

How is everyone?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

Good. Winning them TP games lol.

This page has had 96,149 visits

rip


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Vacation can be boring at times, especially when stuck at home.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Vacation can be boring at times, especially when stuck at home.



Eh, rather that than doing forced **** with your family lol


----------



## Rasha (Apr 30, 2015)

sigh, I think I'm in love with a married man, fml T_T


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 30, 2015)

holy crap dude v.v

also i kinda want this LE but I'd rather save money for ReBirth 3 and a Noire dakimakura tbh ;//


----------



## Psydye (May 2, 2015)

I'm tired....and I'm drinking a 40 oz.

..

..that is all!


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

When you have a nightmare and lucid dreaming.. It feels like a really bad LSD trip lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

I always get too much stuff for me to do when I get home, cause I think that I'll be able to do it when I get off work, but the second I get home and out of my work clothes I just want to fall asleep...


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Summmmmeeerrr soon enough I hope, stupid weather.

Anyways, Slash on the 31st


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

So I found a really old 3DS memory card I wonder if I have something on it x)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> So I found a really old 3DS memory card I wonder if I have something on it x)



100% pron


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Dear double post, I hate you. Thanks for making me look like a jerk!


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

I hate that too 

Nah just old AC NL screenshots and a pic of my cousin


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Aww that's pretty cool dude, my nails are chipping and it's making me very sad. Why wont you just be happy and grow into perfect little talons for me to claw people to death with nails? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

I can't have long nails, they just get into the way...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Mine are super thin and sharp, like kitten claws, but they're super brittle and evil. I want to grow them out enough to get them even and then get the weird hard **** put over them, forget what it's called, it's not fake nails they put like this "shield" thing on em... and then I would probably grow them into little claws, not sure how other people would feel about them, I just hardly get away with wearing all black at work cause they say it's depressing... DON'T TRY TO CONFINE MY WICKED STYLE BRO!


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

SPAM BOT ALERT


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Beary said:


> SPAM BOT ALERT



Again.. holy ****

also why do i have so much crap holy ****


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Beary said:


> SPAM BOT ALERT


Yeah, this one is really persistent.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Haha I laughed at the topics though

black magic

get your ex back

yeah.. good game


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Their website doesn't look shady or anything


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

Those hindi guys at it again? lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

This page has had 100,072 visits


yes...


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2015)

Wooo, just spent ?330 on a Wii U + some other junk for it :U

Should all be here before Friday, even getting me a Japanese Smash Bros Gamecube controller :>


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

cool story bruuuh m8

also the dex on ORAS

just  no


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 6, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Yeah, this one is really persistent.



What spam?


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

Some dude from India spamming fortune-telling services


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

That Indian person is creepy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> That Indian person is creepy.



Tell me about it. .-.

Also i s2g Hoenn dex. bye Dusknoir


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Tell me about it. .-.
> 
> Also i s2g Hoenn dex. bye Dusknoir



I can't. I don't anything about black magic.  What happened to poor Dusknoir? >_<


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

Nothing, I just had an annoying time getting one.. Staryu though *kicks butt*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Oh I know how you feel. I feel the same when I try to catch a legendary.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Oh I know how you feel. I feel the same when I try to catch a legendary.


Except for Kyogre most were easy in OR/AS, some of the regular pokemon i can hardly find though >>


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Except for Kyogre most were easy in OR/AS, some of the regular pokemon i can hardly find though >>



I guess the game has changed.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2015)

Turns out the Wii U I bought was faulty, they came and collected it this morning and will refund me within 3 days, Placed an order for a Brand new Wii U and that should be here tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I guess the game has changed.


Yeah, it's pretty easy to get most legendaries and whatnot but when it comes to complete Dex stuff...nope


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Yeah, it's pretty easy to get most legendaries and whatnot but when it comes to complete Dex stuff...nope



Good luck completing it turty.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Good luck completing it turty.



thanks. i hate evolving though lol.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 8, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Turns out the Wii U I bought was faulty, they came and collected it this morning and will refund me within 3 days, Placed an order for a Brand new Wii U and that should be here tomorrow



"came and collected it" makes me imagine nintendo guys busting with in suites and taking it.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> "came and collected it" makes me imagine nintendo guys busting with in suites and taking it.


Iwata punches me in the face and is all like "Please Understand" and ****ing jumps to the moon or something equally bizarre.

It was a used Wii U on a store from Amazon, kept flashing red when I tried to turn it on, said the thing was near mint.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> "came and collected it" makes me imagine nintendo guys busting with in suites and taking it.



LOl this

glad to hear you're getting a new one though


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> thanks. i hate evolving though lol.



Sounds like that game is causing you stress.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Sounds like that game is causing you stress.


It does, mostly because Hoenn dex are annoying because it includes eggs/dusknoir/etc evolutions and you cant get protector, reaper cloth and those things unless you do battle maison.

done with hoenn dex now though thanks to some kind people on here


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> It does, mostly because Hoenn dex are annoying because it includes eggs/dusknoir/etc evolutions and you cant get protector, reaper cloth and those things unless you do battle maison.
> 
> done with hoenn dex now though thanks to some kind people on here


That's good. ^^


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Yeah. I might go for Nat dex if I feel like it but tbh I don't breed so i probably wont


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Ash is disappointed in you.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Ash is disappointed in you.



Ash sucks. Cynthia always


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Giovanni>Cynthia


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

champ > resetti


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Noiru > Bowser


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Noiru > creepy panda


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Champ > creepy pasta


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

> correct lmango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 9, 2015)

So, I just remembered a really weird dream I had last night, I was waiting in line in a cafeteria to get some tacos, and like there was a line to get into the windowed room with like a make your own taco station and I was so excited to make tacos and then when I got to the front they told me there were no more tacos, and I saw through the windows there were plenty of tacos and I kept asking and they were like "NO!" And then someone in the room knocked all the taco stuff over...


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So, I just remembered a really weird dream I had last night, I was waiting in line in a cafeteria to get some tacos, and like there was a line to get into the windowed room with like a make your own taco station and I was so excited to make tacos and then when I got to the front they told me there were no more tacos, and I saw through the windows there were plenty of tacos and I kept asking and they were like "NO!" And then someone in the room knocked all the taco stuff over...









i cri evrytiem


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So, I just remembered a really weird dream I had last night, I was waiting in line in a cafeteria to get some tacos, and like there was a line to get into the windowed room with like a make your own taco station and I was so excited to make tacos and then when I got to the front they told me there were no more tacos, and I saw through the windows there were plenty of tacos and I kept asking and they were like "NO!" And then someone in the room knocked all the taco stuff over...



waste of tacos m9


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Champ>What's lmango?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

it's a mango laughing their ass off idk

also i need to make love beads longer freaking thread


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Noiru I think it's better if you posted a thread instead of posting here.  Also did you make that word up?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

edited lol wrong thread

no i didnt karla did


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Who's Karla?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

a user here? lol


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Never met her. :


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

*him

oh


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Karla is a guy?


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

yes, lol

also good game


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

No it was not. :/


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

Lol Nebu blasted the last one p good ahaha.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

I really miss music that would play at Subway when I worked there. Petition to ban all country and 60's music from casinos!


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really miss music that would play at Subway when I worked there. Petition to ban all country and 60's music from casinos!



60s music is life stfu D:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

I like some, but hearing the Hair soundtrack 50 times every night is not the business yo.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I like some, but hearing the Hair soundtrack 50 times every night is not the business yo.


Hair is god hair is life I want to work where you do


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

"Oh say can you seee, my eyes? If you can then my hair's too short!"

No get away from me hippy!


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

yes mine is too short i need it to grow

turt hippie queen


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

It's a lame job yo, but feel free, make sure you have to work the shift with me, we can have illegal turt races.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's a lame job yo, but feel free, make sure you have to work the shift with me, we can have illegal turt races.



ill come over any day and we can play turt cards


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

I have CAH in real life form. I need the expansions tho. Get our drank on, play the cards, pee a little. lmango


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have CAH in real life form. I need the expansions tho. Get our drank on, play the cards, pee a little. lmango


my friends has the irl one too. 

won first time we tried huehue


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 10, 2015)

My boyfriend slays at it (he the turt god btw) he'll act all coy and like he doesn't have good cards but he always picks the best things its amazing.

Like nebu, but irl


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

That confessions tumblr is really funny, I can easily tell who's been writing about me :U


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> My boyfriend slays at it (he the turt god btw) he'll act all coy and like he doesn't have good cards but he always picks the best things its amazing.
> 
> Like nebu, but irl


turt god 4 life

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> That confessions tumblr is really funny, I can easily tell who's been writing about me :U



Yeah me too. Either katiegurl or w/e her username was or oranges -_-


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 10, 2015)

theres nothin bout me doe


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> theres nothin bout me doe


that site is just a slur fest so who cares


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> that site is just a slur fest so who cares



b-but i wanna be part of the slur fest. :'(

jk, I only went on there once or twice.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

i only went there because *obvious member* made one about me. lol they need a life.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Please slur about ya boi.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

mine are the best, i used mine as my title for a while(the newest s**tposter), so then they wrote about it and it was just the perf circle. <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

They like you I suppose.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> They like you I suppose.



it was in a rude way, but i took it as a compliment, as most insults slung my way. I'm just a douche like that <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> it was in a rude way, but i took it as a compliment, as most insults slung my way. I'm just a douche like that <3


ya i would have done as well.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

best way to deal with it, makes their buttshurt. ehueheuheuheh


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

haha yeah i think i know who posted about me and hyogo but staff said they dont want it here so ill just let them rot huehue


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

why cant it just be my weekend already? i have a lot to do, but i want to do none of it


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Nebu #2 card turt


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

hahaha but i am cardcaptor evvie i must gather the beat everyone at cards and become master of the cards (against himanity!)


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

#3

also lol at people randomly deleting me from friends list. stop adding me then lol o_o


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

I am number 1.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

no you are newt


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

What's a newt?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

> not


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Oh okay.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

noot noot pingu is a creep


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> #3
> 
> also lol at people randomly deleting me from friends list. stop adding me then lol o_o


They're the edgiest of the edge, be careful, hotstuff.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> They're the edgiest of the edge, be careful, hotstuff.



hahah apparently.

also play Cards wif us


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Who's ping u?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

pingu is a penguin noiru


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Why you making up a new language pingu?


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2015)

because pingu sucks


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

But Noiru doesn't.


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2015)

I true that.

Man I wanna play Ratchet & Clank.. the good ones.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Oh my lord, my mother used to play those. Honestly if the game was just Clank and the mini-bot things that looked like him and blew up it would have been 100% better.


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Oh my lord, my mother used to play those. Honestly if the game was just Clank and the mini-bot things that looked like him and blew up it would have been 100% better.



They do have a Clank game, secret agent clank. I hate it so much though since it basically keep stealth and nothing else throughout the game.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> They do have a Clank game, secret agent clank. I hate it so much though since it basically keep stealth and nothing else throughout the game.



Aww. That's lame. We have the whole Ratchet & Clank collection for PS3


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aww. That's lame. We have the whole Ratchet & Clank collection for PS3


Cool, I might get the trilogy for PS Vita at some point. The side-games are boring. I tried Size Matters for PSP back in the day but nah bruh not my thing.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Why the crap do I feel beat up from sitting in a chair?


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Why the crap do I feel beat up from sitting in a chair?



cause the turts pinched you


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2015)

found it on 9gag and so true.

i like ketchup, tomato sauce, soup and such but i cant eat fresh tomatoes themselves for life


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

OMfg. How do you not like tomatoes? Tomatoes and mayo, or tomatoes and balsamic. MMMM

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

cause it's like chewing on yuck stuff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

maybe you haven't had REAL tomatoes, have you tried eating a homegrown organic tomato? I could literally eat a homegrown beefsteak tomato like an apple.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

i've had. grandma sometime grow them.

idk the meat inside is just ew, the consistence... >>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

How can you claim you're a turt? Turts love tomatoes.








They even dress like tomatoes!


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

stop being mean  not everyone like tomatoes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 17, 2015)

Truth. It's ok, i still love you. I just gleek'd really hard and I wasn't even eating anything... what the what


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Truth. It's ok, i still love you. I just gleek'd really hard and I wasn't even eating anything... what the what



Yeah, also fun fact: Tomato is one of really few veggies I can't eat. Green beans and broccoli being the other I can think of now, ugh.


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2015)

[Insert arbitrary comment here]


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

Found a good hippie turt pic. yay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

Green beans are nasty, broccoli is alright.


----------



## Marmoset (May 18, 2015)

Kaydee and Noiru, do you have pet turtles by chance?  I have pet turtles, haha, and your pics remind me of them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Nope, I wish I had one or two though cause they are cute. 

Also rip my laptop fan(one of those cheap 25 bucks thing you connect via usb but still)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Marmoset said:


> Kaydee and Noiru, do you have pet turtles by chance?  I have pet turtles, haha, and your pics remind me of them.



Nope, I just burgle them from others.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Yeaah I burgle them for here and there when I have time


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

I'm gunna sneak mangoes into your mouth while i burgle your turts in the night


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm gunna sneak mangoes into your mouth while i burgle your turts in the night



psht no you're not gonna do that


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> psht no you're not gonna do that



you can't fight off my quick mutated teen fighter turt moves


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

im da hippie turt queen no fight make love not war


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

lel puttin flowers into guns


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

if u try to burgle me turt eggs i'll put em somewhere nice


----------



## Marmoset (May 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nope, I wish I had one or two though cause they are cute.
> 
> Also rip my laptop fan(one of those cheap 25 bucks thing you connect via usb but still)



Aww. They are pretty cute but mine are complete jerks. I guess it's because I spoil them and now the spoils are expected of me!


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

Hah, I see 

Also I need more beads for the necklace. And apparently H&M had one of those jackets I wanted, drat it.


----------



## oswaldies (May 19, 2015)

i hate when girls say "this is girl talk" an they're talking about like boys or some stuff and im like "hello, im gay over here!" ; v ;


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

girl talk > stupid small talk.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

Noiru=Champ


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

> yes

also dangpeople do you like like gmt+9 here or D: i wanna play turt cards.


----------



## Peebers (May 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> girl talk > stupid small talk.



YES. As a girl, can confirm. 
It's really nice to just chill and gossip with your friends. One of my favorite parts whenever I visit a friend or when I go to the mall with them!! 

My favorite part is talking about boys because my friends have active love lives and idk its pretty fun to see them get flustered about their crushes // m.u

- - - Post Merge - - -



awkwardswedishfish said:


> i hate when girls say "this is girl talk" an they're talking about like boys or some stuff and im like "hello, im gay over here!" ; v ;



Sometimes girl talk involves nasty girl stuff, like our periods. I'm pretty sure you don't wanna hear that tbh


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

Ayy, finally got the store turt to order me some wooden beads, I can pick them up next week


----------



## mogyay (May 21, 2015)

Peebers said:


> YES. As a girl, can confirm.
> It's really nice to just chill and gossip with your friends. One of my favorite parts whenever I visit a friend or when I go to the mall with them!!
> 
> My favorite part is talking about boys because my friends have active love lives and idk its pretty fun to see them get flustered about their crushes // m.u
> ...



nah i love a bit of period talk


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

periods are annoying.


----------



## mogyay (May 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> periods are annoying.



but they remind me i'm not pregnant so i can't bring myself to hate them


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

true still i could live without the ovaries and uterus really.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

finally i wake up later than whatever crappy times.

which is good.. smh and my body wanting to get up early


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 22, 2015)

i want to all the fig newtons ever


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2015)

I updated my signature to have funny quotes, just to make my sig more entertaining.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

so kim jong-un's "secret brother" likes eric clapton

good to know?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Noiru, we need to recruit some security turts since we're turt royalty. And the turts must survive and conquer! Soon all shall turt before us!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Noiru, we need to recruit some security turts since we're turt royalty. And the turts must survive and conquer! Soon all shall turt before us!



TURT POWER

yes we must do that ;o


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

The turt takeover is totally tremendous and terrifying!

Hold your turts closely people!


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

Next on CBS 60 Minutes: The Turts Who Took Control Over The World


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

I can just see the dramatic zooming into our pictures. omfg.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

me too inb4 nightmare


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

lmango, pretty much.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

yaaah.

also ugh im feeling tired af lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yaaah.
> 
> also ugh im feeling tired af lol



me too, still 2 1/2 hours of work left tho. =[ I hope my boss lady gets here early so I can skadaddle right quick.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

yeaaaah goodluck bro


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Lmango, it's like all us on this thread


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

turt power man!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 24, 2015)

Rabbit power!


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

combobreaker!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 24, 2015)

Dance dance revolution


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

wrong game brutha


----------



## Ken1997 (May 24, 2015)

whoops sorry sista


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

no problemos

also i want a fringed suede jacket so bad n_n


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Do it, do the thing broturt. if I knew how to sew (which I hope to someday accomplish) I would turts make you one


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

you're to sweet n___n

yeah i have ta check my account since i dont get munnies until like the 8th or whatever


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

darned moneys, my mother was begging me for money in the casino last night, like dude, no. i'm your child, you should be buying me all the things ladybro.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> darned moneys, my mother was begging me for money in the casino last night, like dude, no. i'm your child, you should be buying me all the things ladybro.


wow **** mate.

anyways gonna jav some custard cause i can lmangoes


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

my family makes this really amazing custard pie, with a giant fluffy meringue topping that's not too sweet but its like super mega ultra tasty and we make it for all of our holidays. <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

sounds awesome ayyyy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

jas it is. i rlly need an egg sammich like, right meow


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

right meow i should go get some body butter on because my skin gets hella dry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

good idea, i keep getting too lazy after showers to put it on, i used to be really good about doing it each time cause it makes my skin so happy. i've gotten so lazy omfg


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

me too. but it was itching so bad i jav to be doing it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

uhg, i really dislike pepsi but it's like the most caffeinated soda we got in the break room, so i added some de pepper, but it still tastes like butt.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

i hate dr pepper lol mangoes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

i don't like many sodas, besides like cherry soda, and occasionally some sprite or something similar, but i need some frackin caffeine right meow


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

i like the usual like coke sprite fanta etc. but i hate grape and cherry soda. and this really yucky green tea one they sell here

and mountain dew das my drug brutha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

yass, mountain dew is pretty awesome, i love orange soda too, like citrusy stuff is choice. like dat fresca too


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

lemon fanta ftw

also i miss those elderflower fantas they were da bomb


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

never had lemon fanta, or elderflower kind. =O

I really love the pineapple kind tho. Lmango


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

ew pineapples but yeah i think i had that ech

or some pineapple soda it was yuck regardless lol.

also i need to sell turteggs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

me too, bruh i found out that one place i was looking at would pay for me to go all the way to new york and then give me all the money, just for my turteggs, like dude, free trip to NY and 8k. Yes plz


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

8k in $ lol oh god yes please


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> 8k in $ lol oh god yes please



for reals. i need to do it, and with my job i could take paid vacation time to go do it, so like, i'll be getting paid to get paid. lmango


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

i want ur job mango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 24, 2015)

it's pretty kush mango, like i'm doing it r/n, just sitting on the forums. =D winning!


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

gief well i could actually "work" too i guess lol


----------



## Ken1997 (May 25, 2015)

combo breaker part 2


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

#champgoaway


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

i need pliers to rip these teeth out lmango also turtgod might have to get his tonsils removed and tht pretty cool, fro-yo diet ftw


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

frozen yoghurt giveeee meee . nao.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

we have a bomb fro-yo place right down the road from my house, and they have these little fruit caviar things, they are basically like jello kind of shells that pop and are filled with liquid. they're so flippin good!


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> we have a bomb fro-yo place right down the road from my house, and they have these little fruit caviar things, they are basically like jello kind of shells that pop and are filled with liquid. they're so flippin good!



faaak i need to buy whenever next time im in a shopping mall
those froyos here are p good too


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

all fro-yo is pretty good, i need to start making it cause i have icecream maker


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

we dont sadly :[

also these car commercials on the radio jfc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

what the frack, one of my eyes just went all blurry mid turt, like wtf mango


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

probably migraine or something. i got that a few years ago probably some blood vein in my eye that broke


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

oh god, thankfully it went away it was real creepy tho,


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

ikr it is it's like **** my eyes broke


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ikr it is it's like **** my eyes broke



lmango basically, my eyes do this weird thing when i focus real hard like when reading and shiz, where like things invert or flash? it's hella weird, like "oh well guess its my time now. lifes flashin b4 my eyes"


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

i see lol

also just had some sunflower seed jfc i need chocolate


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

my aunt brings me these chocolate covered and candied sunflower seeds, they're p much like tiny baby m&ms with sunflower seeds in em, so frackin good, you're making me crave everything this morning, better go nom a darn donut


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> my aunt brings me these chocolate covered and candied sunflower seeds, they're p much like tiny baby m&ms with sunflower seeds in em, so frackin good, you're making me crave everything this morning, better go nom a darn donut


i would buy like everything but i cant really get out or i will fall into the hedge lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

lel, poor hedge. get an old lady walker, w/the tennis balls on it

"going out to get some booze and chocolate"


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

hhaha that be awesome

i think we have on of those in the basement here i can always nab it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

just turtin your way down the street on a walker thtd be hella funny


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

haha yeah in a hippie dress lolmango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

you could rock i lmango


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

yis

also lol level 140 please kill me please kill me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

i think im almost there, like on 130 or something idek, but i'm right around the same area too,


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

beach lvl 139

140 ****ing octopus boss. like I need like octillions of click dmg lol jfc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

hella, lel i'm gunna murder that turt when i get home


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

jav a blast m80 it's got so much HP in O's i s2g


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

i've been able to murderlate every boss w/o even using half of my power ups thus far, so hopefully i can get this dudebro


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

wow you must have the first guy up to level 4534665546 then mango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

i got everyone up to at least 200, besides the like last 3 that i've hired, which are still up p high. I do lots of farming while im  away from comp so when i get home i lvl like cray


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

the first guy is like level 900 or something the others between 88(the expenisve ice guy) and 800 ish 

so yah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

damn, i guess ill jav to see when i get home about this tentacle of doom.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

yeah unless you're about that or jav like all the heroes already jav a blast


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

im gunna jav the biggest black ever noiru, you don't even know, i'm gunna blast that tentacle to the heckle he deserves to rot in


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

jav a ball then :]


----------



## Ken1997 (May 25, 2015)

#noiruisrude Thank you Kaydee for liking the post.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> #noiruisniceThank you Kaydee for liking the post.



fix'd

This page has had 108,118 visits

:]]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 26, 2015)

oh lord, they all know!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

hippieturt is famous turt mango.

also mango need them rubies


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 26, 2015)

congrats on murderin 140, now im there too tryin to murder tht evil butthole


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> congrats on murderin 140, now im there too tryin to murder tht evil butthole



ikr took me like 5+ tries with almost all powerups except satan circle


----------



## Ken1997 (May 26, 2015)

Wth you turtle worshippers talking about?


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

fakkk 145 is a donk

clicker heroes


----------



## tumut (May 26, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Wth you turtle worshippers talking about?


Idek it's like they speak their own language.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 26, 2015)

Oh I see.


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

wink wonk donk game though

like imma turt boss now lets see i will jav a little hp left each time no matter the tries


----------



## Ken1997 (May 26, 2015)

One more time for old time's sake.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

Meow I'm so tired rn whyyy


----------



## Ken1997 (May 27, 2015)

Beep beep.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

firetruck

also steins;gate physical for europe? 

rip


----------



## Ken1997 (May 27, 2015)

vroom vroom


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

eeeeee

*sudden brake*

dun dun

so tbh i think i will sell my vita. need more loud money.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 27, 2015)

You think you got away. Uh uh not today. Also being tired is not good.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

what?

also i want to sell my gba sp but i dont think they will accept it unless you have the official nintendo charger and i jav some 3rd part thing that work with the first ds model as well


----------



## Ken1997 (May 27, 2015)

Nothing turt monster.

School=poop


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

yes it is p much

also i want sunday

also more poop i wont be able to be online much on the 5th Fffuuu


----------



## Ken1997 (May 28, 2015)

Why you want Sunday?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

Gonna see Slash :]

And I def. don't want the 5th  *cry*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 29, 2015)

Oh that man is old.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

he's classy af though.

and cant turn down some good rock n roll.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

i am super hungry but it's 12 and the restaurant closed and now i am le sad. I still jav my gbasp too, in this fancy case, original charger, magnifying thing and like, four HP games lel. I should sell it. I need to stop hoarding


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i am super hungry but it's 12 and the restaurant closed and now i am le sad. I still jav my gbasp too, in this fancy case, original charger, magnifying thing and like, four HP games lel. I should sell it. I need to stop hoarding



Hah, I wish I had the original charger then I could sell it mangoes lol.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

i might sell it online or try to cause I got the extras for it, I have a box of old technology, idk if you've ever seen a video now, but it's like a longer cd player with the tiniest screen that you could watch these mini-discs on omfg, i have so many spongebob discs


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

yes i remember those things lol I was born in '91 lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Well idk what was available in your country, I wasn't saying you were a babyturt lel, but now I know you're older than me, SO OLD. OLDTURT.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

^pretty much with a fringe shell and a rainbow coat lol

well, yeah i dont know either most likely since.. sweden > 'murica


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

lel oh rlly?!?

you're probs right, american sucks nards


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

or 'murica > sweden well we're not that diff nowadays and def. not a communist suicidal country nor that sinful it's as censored and morality panic here.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

damn world needs to just calm down, cover the world with kittens everything will work itself out right meow


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> damn world needs to just calm down, cover the world with kittens everything will work itself out right meow



yeah. i hate this violence is alright sex is not thinking as well >>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

lel turn everyone into turts=world peace


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

turt pron yas


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

yass, big turt weens lel

i want to eat my burrito, but its too hot.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

i want to jav a burrito damn it i wanna work at ur place lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i want to jav a burrito damn it i wanna work at ur place lol



come to cali, come be my casino pal <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

aliens galore

but imo yes it'd love to this place sucks d*cks


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

lel we can kick my sister out and you can jav her room


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

sounds like a mighty good plan now to become an alien lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

ask geek, maybe she'll recruit you


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

yeah then i can move to the us lol

also flippin Ch why do I always get Brittany gilded fml


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

lel, i've had the cook lady guilded like 3x now


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

brit, fisherman, that chinese guy, general, bobby, abaddon, athena, beastlord

britanny and some bad ones like twice mangoes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

lel, i want my abaddon to upgrade because dat knight of hell is my bestie.





lel


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

mine is cid lel my click dmg sucks turtballs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

i hope i jav a lot of gold when i get home so i can beat 150


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

same here im on 147

my dmg is kek


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

i should just stop going up lvls and just keep upgrading my heroes till its insta death like i did in the earlier rounds


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i should just stop going up lvls and just keep upgrading my heroes till its insta death like i did in the earlier rounds



hhah yeah me too but you get so little gold though unless you do the 20 rubies thing


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

truth, hmmmmmmmmmm idek mango, i was looking at all the heroes ive yet to get, seems impossibru!


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

yeah 10000 U  wtf when do you even start getting that dank mango?

ugh my dps is soo bad lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

mine is too dont worry, sjdblksjbdlkbas one hour to go before my relief gets here, fr really helped, i need to find more websites that weren't blocked with games to play heuheuehuehe


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> mine is too dont worry, sjdblksjbdlkbas one hour to go before my relief gets here, fr really helped, i need to find more websites that weren't blocked with games to play heuheuehuehe



blech probs need to wait for mid june to even jav a blast there hueheuehe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

probs broturt, i feel bad for getting back into after selling all my stuff from my original account. lel


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

haha i see. 

dumb way they jav though but i guess it prevents spammers and malicious content


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

also because they haven't gotten big enough to have severs and stuff capable to take so many at once like that i think.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> also because they haven't gotten big enough to have severs and stuff capable to take so many at once like that i think.



Fair enough, I'll be certain to catch next open window though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

jass, we can be turtbros and trade our turt-gons


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

yay 

also dayum where are my pads. ffFUff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

tht is v unfortunate broturt, shove a turt in your pants or something


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

Yeah I am tempted or some tiny vampire lol

also my stomach hurts uwuwu


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

probs bcuz bleeding internally, we gotta banish you to the woods until you stop


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

probably. **** periods though.

also i wonder if we evet will get to the U currency lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

idek, i should just let mine go for a few days and see o.o


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

yeah

rip level 149 though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

thats where im at rn at home, i wanna go on vacation, to like disneyland.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

i wanna go to san fran.. just cause it seems like a cool city tbh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

it is, as long as you don't go into the sketchy parts and have your wits about you. i love going to the piers cause there is so much to do around there ^u^


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> it is, as long as you don't go into the sketchy parts and have your wits about you. i love going to the piers cause there is so much to do around there ^u^



coooool. and hippie turts ;p


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> coooool. and hippie turts ;p



jass there are cool boho hippie stores and stuff, lots of weird people, just the way i like it


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> jass there are cool boho hippie stores and stuff, lots of weird people, just the way i like it



i wanna move there 5ever tho


----------



## Ken1997 (May 30, 2015)

Boba tea is great.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

Boba fett tea? lol i know it's bubble tea but boba sounds like it's a SW tea mango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

boba tea is the sheeeeeeet bruh! i am drawing a million circles


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

ya it's not that popular here though and those who carries it are like miles away uwu


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

aww, when I sneak into college with my friends we go to a place right near the school with super amazing boba, those delicious little balls in my mouth aw yiss! i tried making it at home but the tapioca didn't soften enough so it was all chewy and yuck


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

i got some froot loops and it came with a toy o_o


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> aww, when I sneak into college with my friends we go to a place right near the school with super amazing boba, those delicious little balls in my mouth aw yiss! i tried making it at home but the tapioca didn't soften enough so it was all chewy and yuck



lucky duck can i move in with you guys ;]


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> i got some froot loops and it came with a toy o_o



I used to collect the little crap spoons and stuff from the cereal boxes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> lucky duck can i move in with you guys ;]



door is always open, you can come and enjoy the yucky cali heat mmk?

also next time i go with friends to college i need to try some takoyaki cause omg fried squid balls sounds so yum


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

takoyaki sounds good i wanna try good squid doe

and yaas sounds good m9


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

jfc so tired i should just take some crack and stay up all day >.<


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> jfc so tired i should just take some crack and stay up all day >.<



gimme dat crack doe


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I used to collect the little crap spoons and stuff from the cereal boxes.



aww i wish they still put stuff like that in cereal boxes. they rarely put anything in them anymore


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> aww i wish they still put stuff like that in cereal boxes. they rarely put anything in them anymore



i remember when they had games in them. like airxonix god i wonder if i still jav it somewhere


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

yeah and if they do put anything in anymore it's like "buy five boxes, save the things, pay the 5-10 dollar shipping fee and well send you a ****ty thing!"


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> yeah and if they do put anything in anymore it's like "buy five boxes, save the things, pay the 5-10 dollar shipping fee and well send you a ****ty thing!"



god i hate this only time i did this was for a book i wanted lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> god i hate this only time i did this was for a book i wanted lol



truth, its pretty stupid everything should be free =[


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> truth, its pretty stupid everything should be free =[



ya the shipping is v ridiculous dude i can probs get similar anywhere.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2015)

I saw the full deleted scene in the Phantom Menace where the water vehicle falls off the waterfall. It appears that Jar-Jar doesn't die in the deleted scene. The Youtube upload of that scene was a fake deleted scene. In that upload, Jar-Jar does die.

I understand how bad Jar-Jar really is, but I don't like seeing hate that strong. They can go ahead and continue bashing him, but it's stupid to hate an entire movie because of one character (unless if he/she is the main character). Jar-Jar Binks is only a side character.


----------



## Ken1997 (Jun 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Boba fett tea? lol i know it's bubble tea but boba sounds like it's a SW tea mango



oh wtf i thought it was called boba


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

i only ever heard bubble tea whenever people write boba i jav to google wtf it is unless it's in a star wars discussion


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

the actually tapioca in the drink are called boba, which means bubble, so it's the same thing mangos


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> the actually tapioca in the drink are called boba, which means bubble, so it's the same thing mangos



sounds weird though at least in my ears


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

you're reading it you mango, lel so it sounds weird in your balls. my balls haven't been as dry lately which is good, but i still need to get glasses


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> you're reading it you mango, lel so it sounds weird in your balls. my balls haven't been as dry lately which is good, but i still need to get glasses



get it. you look good in them turt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

i know i do, i have a couple pairs of fake ones, they suit my face hella well, maybe ill see if i can get an appointment these next two days to get my balls proded and all dialated lel


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i know i do, i have a couple pairs of fake ones, they suit my face hella well, maybe ill see if i can get an appointment these next two days to get my balls proded and all dialated lel



"eye" balls lol.
yes they do at least those rainbow ones <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

d'aw. thankies turtbro, i wear these fake cat eye ones out sometimes they look like real ones and make me look like a sexy librarian and i always get compliments from strangers ^u^


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Ayyye m8 sounds awesome indeed ^_^

I just have those large retro things.. but since i do really need them i cant buy new too often lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

There is this really cool hecka cheap site, zennioptical but i dont know if they're international, but they got cute super cheap glasses so thts really good, i'll probs buy a few pair when i get my prescription, and then ill be able to get creepy contacts YASS i really want to get these






so i can scare the poo outta peeps


----------



## Ken1997 (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't watch Star Wars so.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> There is this really cool hecka cheap site, zennioptical but i dont know if they're international, but they got cute super cheap glasses so thts really good, i'll probs buy a few pair when i get my prescription, and then ill be able to get creepy contacts YASS i really want to get these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those looks like some asian eyes on baaad acid lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 1, 2015)

Noiru said:


> those looks like some asian eyes on baaad acid lol



dats the dream


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> dats the dream



yaaaa for sure m8.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Why do i love jake.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

cause you two fit well together stop stalking me u pretendturt


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

i could sleep for 20 years


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

me too i so dont wanna clean and cook later but i jav too because i refuse to eat mom's chicken stew if we're gonna jav booze


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

i wish i had booze, but tht would probably be the worse thing for me rn, since i am already experiencing enough tispy-ness as is lel


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i wish i had booze, but tht would probably be the worse thing for me rn, since i am already experiencing enough tispy-ness as is lel



we jav but it's for tonight and ya i jav to make dinner


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

make turt stew


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2015)

Rotten bananas are squishy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> make turt stew



javing tacos xD it's like the only thing i can throw together lol i hate cooking


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

i <3 cooking, i'll cook for you all the time, I am considering getting up and baking some sweet potato fries cause they've been sitting in my freezer tempting me and i want to eat everything, but since im woozy and my motor skills aren't at 100% rn, i probably shouldnt play with hot things...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> Rotten bananas are squishy



they're also very sweet


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

rotten bananas are the worst 

yay <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

the longer you leave a nanner in your mouth the sweeter it will get cuz your mouth breaks down the starches into sugar which makes it super yummy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

I READ THAT SO WRONG HELP


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

good. keep that nanner in your mouth girl, for that sweet surprise. ;]


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

omg

lel

crackking up so hard rn

*falls off chairrrr*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2015)

now i want a nanner


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2015)

get turtgod


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2015)

I like nanners in my mouth


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 6, 2015)

I beaten Super Mario 64 for the first time. However, I did it on the virtual console. Because of the save states (a VC exclusive feature), it shows that I'm not good at this game. Maybe I am good or not, but I'm not willingly to start over the entire course. I hate it when I go very far, but when I screw up once, I have to start the entire course all over again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

I need to do some sort of fundraiser for my white feather or something cause I could be pretty close. Like art shop or something idk


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2015)

Do you think Rick Astley would be a good role model?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

I feel like I haven't been on here in forever. I am a bad TBT'er


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Do you think Rick Astley would be a good role model?



Never gonna give you up. Maybe.

I'm too sometimes.. dork desu.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

I am happy rn cause it's nice and cold in the casino and I love it, I've been hot and miserable all day long.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am happy rn cause it's nice and cold in the casino and I love it, I've been hot and miserable all day long.



i feel ya. i hate being inside in hot places because it smells danish cheese at once if you are more than one person


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i feel ya. i hate being inside in hot places because it smells danish cheese at once if you are more than one person



at my house even with my reflective black out sheets on my window and the fans going I was seating my balls off trying to sleep =[


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> at my house even with my reflective black out sheets on my window and the fans going I was seating my balls off trying to sleep =[



yeaah ugh that must suck diddles.

also mom stop being such a tw*t now. meow.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

sucks all the diddles yo. also jfc this new fr thing is driving up prices everywhere which is probs a good thing for selling but wow


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

hope you can sell it.. you know.

also i should clean up but im feeling like damn it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

i don't want to do my paper work cause it requires me to stand for an extended period of time and am so dizzy =[


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i don't want to do my paper work cause it requires me to stand for an extended period of time and am so dizzy =[



ughh sucks you cant take days off.. i just wanna like be in bed drawing and eating candy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

me 2 broturt me 2, and i called off 2 days already and if you do a 3rd you jav to get a doctors note but my mom told me the doctor wouldnt do anything for me so hell if im wasting that money for an appt that wont tell me anything i dont already know. if it keeps up for a week tho i will have to go to the doctors >.< cause that means my inner ear is srsly fracked


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

wow, yeah sounds like it :[ also that sucks maaan.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

i dont wanna jav surgery, so it need to stop mango. also why didnt these damn chinese people line their stationary, i don't want to have to keep manually lining these papers for letters =[ jfc


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

i hate lining im so bad at it lel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

i got bored of it, not about hand lining three sheets of paper rn


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

paper tastes good


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

it kinda does.

ants too apparently.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> it kinda does.
> 
> ants too apparently.



i can confirm


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> i can confirm



yeah i had a friend in like 1st or 2nd grade that ate ants lel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

have you ever tasted the paper that they make streamers out of? 
it burns.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ants taste like pepper, and smell like hairspray


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> have you ever tasted the paper that they make streamers out of?
> it burns.


i can also confirm this


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> i can also confirm this



i believe you it's hot as hell dude


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i believe you it's hot as hell dude



no u


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

also i need new pantsu because.. mine are so old


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

crochet some =D


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> crochet some =D


i cant do that i jav no idea how to lelmango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

just do it *nike symbol*

i hate how theyre so expensive, like bro, i know it makes my butt look gr8, but not for tht price jfc


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 8, 2015)

go to a second-hand store


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> go to a second-hand store



used pantsu uhmmm wtf im not a perv that much

ill just get some cheap cotton ones i dont care about them being fancy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 8, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> go to a second-hand store



lel not for panties yo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> lel not for panties yo



this i dont want dry sperms and **** lol


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 8, 2015)

Noiru said:


> this i dont want dry sperms and **** lol



sounds like you shop on the good side of second-hand stores more than the bad side


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Blu Rose said:


> sounds like you shop on the good side of second-hand stores more than the bad side



lelllel omg i cracked

/dead


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Snap crakel pop


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2015)

omg

frosties


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Wtf r frosties


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

i think she meant frosted rice crispies


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

View attachment 96242


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> View attachment 96242



what the hell is that
bootleg af


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Huehuehuehuehue page 420

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ragdoll said:


> what the hell is that
> bootleg af



Also it is a cereal here in australia


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Huehuehuehuehue page 420
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ayy lmao
also





these asses better make up their mind


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> ayy lmao
> also
> 
> 
> ...


Why do they make different names for the same thing omg thats like the deodorant too. Here it is called Lynx amd there it is called Axe or soemthifns. Ssbj


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

lmao ur right its Axe
maybe its a sign tht they kill Lynxes with Axes to make the scent of the deoderant idk

im sooryy i call ur rice bulbbles fek


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> lmao ur right its Axe
> maybe its a sign tht they kill Lynxes with Axes to make the scent of the deoderant idk
> 
> im sooryy i call ur rice bulbbles fek



Amuriknz r fek


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

ey wrung theard dis beelungs 2 troll thred!!!1!1!11!1!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

All thred r trol thred :3


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> All thred r trol thred :3



ur rite lez trol all therdsz!!

//gets banned for 2 years


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

sweet flippin jeebus the dough is in aaaaayy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sweet flippin jeebus the dough is in aaaaayy



Hurrah hurrah party banana party banan banan banan


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Hurrah hurrah party banana party banan banan banan



nanners r good for u


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 10, 2015)

wink wonk happy day for all the munnies, buy all the thingers


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> wink wonk happy day for all the munnies, buy all the thingers


ya i got my dough as well but i own mom like 70 already so kek


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> nanners r good for u



Gud 4 le sole


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Gud 4 le sole



i see lol.

also i wanna jav booze but i cant stupid meds


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

i need to go to sleep, why in the ****ter didn't I listen to fam about going to frick to bed. Got maybe 30mins at the most, and not even all at once, it was broken. Dying right meow and I'm only 3 hours into my 10 hour shift. RIP


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

i woke up at 7 the first time but i think i got a few hours more but it's so hot you cant sleep fff


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

i know that feel broturt, thts why i'm always naked, aint about sweating my balls off


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

i jav pantsu and a shirt because when it becomes hot here it is like a desert...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

I woek up at 7 this morn too. ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

it sucks bruh

also this candy is pervert


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

No u


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

it's... uh thick lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> it's... uh thick lol



Candy is thick..? Or im thick.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Candy is thick..? Or im thick.


it had a pervert consistence lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> it had a pervert consistence lol



The fruck


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

when I was a kid we used to eat these





so i mean, perv candy to the max


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> when I was a kid we used to eat these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell they look amazing. Ive never seen them before but they look good


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> when I was a kid we used to eat these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lel i thought it was lip gloss or something jfc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

it's like sour goo, they were super good, my fave was the blue raspberry, but its like you're ya know, sucking naners


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

mm nanners xD

also **** this banjo song stop coming up on youtube i listened to it once >w< frack


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

no, it's your fave song now. listen to everyday, all the banjos


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> no, it's your fave song now. listen to everyday, all the banjos



f u 

LET THE SUNSHINE LET THE SUNSHINE IN


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

it plays all the time, and now i don't dislike it as much bcuz it's noiru's song <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Hair is life


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

is it? My hair is at least 1/2 of all the descriptive words rn, greasy, shiney, stringy, nappy, fuzzy, frizzy, knotted, tangled, SPANGLED, AND SPAGHETTI! 
awful, i should have showered, but too sleepy/dizzy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

i've got life mother


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i've got life mother



Really? Take mine too cause i dont want it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Really? Take mine too cause i dont want it



you dont know Hair?

you can't sit with us


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

I dont WANT to sit with us


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I dont WANT to sit with us



hueheuu then back of


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> hueheuu then back of



Why have you done this to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

u love jake. back of


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> u love jake. back of



Please stop. And i knew


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

stop urself jfc


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> stop urself jfc



No u


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

i am sooo tired, someone make a card board stand up of me so i can sleep in back


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i am sooo tired, someone make a card board stand up of me so i can sleep in back



ya sure u pay the shipping though XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

frack, shipping is so muuuuch >.< oh i jav to remember to get my quiche today, aw yiss, all the quiche! make it rain up in hereeee


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

you like eggs dont ya

also gonna get some kush on steam


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

I like quiche


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm using quiche as a euphemism for cash. But i also really like quiche. eggs are win


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Lets all take a moment to appreciate Jake.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

oh

i mostly use dough lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Lets all take a moment to appreciate Jake.



no


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> no



Y tho


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Y tho



not worth it hueheue


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Y tho



cuz


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

i kinda want sengoku on steam but idk


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

But jake is amazing


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

not rly he just likes jigglypuffs n u


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

I gotta check that steam turt when i get home b4 pass out, to see if good deals


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

ya i got huniepop and valkyria chronicles waifu games ftw


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

i need moar thingers to play


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

get sengoku huhue


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Buy a 3ds and get fantasy life and animal crossing


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

ew FL shucks mango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Buy a 3ds and get fantasy life and animal crossing



i jav animal crossing but not fl


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Well u shood get eet it is fabulous


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

the pictures remind of of farmville...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Ur face reminds me of farmville


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Ur face reminds me of farmville



cuz you wanna plow it?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> cuz you wanna plow it?



Coz i want free monies


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

farmville sucks kek

also holla.. dang it's past midnight but i javing too much coffee


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

I dont like coffee


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

I like iced coffee, or really sweet mostly milk coffee. Way better.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes i like that coffee. I still drink caf but i hate it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Yes i like that coffee. I still drink caf but i hate it



hate is a strong word


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

milk in coffee sucks


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> farmville sucks kek
> 
> also holla.. dang it's past midnight but i javing too much coffee



ur such a fony noiru, ur bio says hairy hippie turt queen wen u only have gif/pics of tortoises...

PHONY


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

who care turts as turts


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

I skipped school for two weeks


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> who care turts as turts



you're a fake queen!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

I have exams this week


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> you're a fake queen!


ur a fake pokemon f off


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

turts and torts are one, we combined them together for mega turts


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> turts and torts are one, we combined them together for mega turts



eggxactly


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Ive kissed a turtle before


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Ive kissed a turtle before



You probs have diseases. They have some funky junk on them, i remember cause I used to wash my hands a million times while handling turts.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> ur a fake pokemon f off



ILL HAVE YOU KNOW THAT I AM ACTUALLY A POKEMON TR AI NE R

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> You probs have diseases. They have some funky junk on them, i remember cause I used to wash my hands a million times while handling turts.



Yeah, wild terrapins can carry salmonella and other harmful bacteria so you should wash your hands after handling any wild animal tbh

if its a pet or captive-bred terrapin then it won't have any of dat stuff, in my parents pet store we have loads of baby terrapins in a tank and I used to handle and clean the tank out frequently they're so qt


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You probs have diseases. They have some funky junk on them, i remember cause I used to wash my hands a million times while handling turts.



Thanks.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

acknowledge my reining wisdom about terrapins


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> acknowledge my reining wisdom about terrapins



ur smart, hurry and put some candy on ur turt i need the pix


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> ur smart, hurry and put some candy on ur turt i need the pix



Was mine not good enougj


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Was mine not good enougj



i want all the turts mango

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am looking for multiple so I have some to choose from


 see?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i want all the turts mango
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> see?


Does that mean if nun other u will use mine


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> ILL HAVE YOU KNOW THAT I AM ACTUALLY A POKEMON TR AI NE R


fake trainer


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Does that mean if nun other u will use mine



perhaps, but it would b better if colored, I'll probs make it smaller and put in sig later on tho for sure


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> fake trainer



I'll make you eat those words


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I'll make you eat those words



mm nom nom do they taste like sushi


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

i really want eggy in basket but 0% effort


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

bloop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

ask shia labeouf


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

shia la meat kek


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Turt art saved me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

go ask ur bros drug buds they will jav gun im sure


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

Noiru said:


> go ask ur bros drug buds they will jav gun im sure



That was unnecessary.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Turt art saved me



turts are miracle workers, cover yourself in turts and embrace their healing powers


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 14, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> turts are miracle workers, cover yourself in turts and embrace their healing powers



No u


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> No u



stop being so reject omfg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

I jav to pee


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

Then go


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

do it... in the shower lol apparently it's good for the sink

also major nosebleeds ffuuu


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

ew, and yiss i already went, forgot i posted tht lel


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

idk if anyone remembers the chibi vampire manga series but tbh im just like the main character lel


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

I just ate five carrots


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

carrotses are nice nanner i kinda wanna jav some too


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> carrotses are nice nanner i kinda wanna jav some too



Oh look theres five bananas i should eat them too


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

yeah suck em out


----------



## Libra (Jun 15, 2015)

Procrastination, Thy Name is Mine.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

freaking cold go away also i should make lunch but we dont really jav things at home kek


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah suck em out



 I do everyday


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

das good nanners r good for ya

also i could kill for a coca cola rn but im too lazy to go down


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

I suck nanners evriday


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

good for u

also im hungry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Im not hungry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

i'm hungry/barfy feel, also i need to do my work but I don't know if the net is going to go down, and if it does it'll ruin my reports and ill jav to call support for HOURS >.< hurry and get done peeps


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

sucks if you cant do it offline


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Huehue i'm going to school tomorrow just to do an exam


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

jav fun


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> jav fun



I will  nothin' better than rockin up to school for a 2 and a half hour exam. At least i dont have to go for the rest of the week :')


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

at least better than javing annoying colds


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> at least better than javing annoying colds



I would rather have a cold pls swap


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

anyday bro


----------



## Rasha (Jun 15, 2015)

aaand I got robbed today *claps to self* :/


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Thats cool


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> aaand I got robbed today *claps to self* :/



next time get a parrot and teach it deep gangster voices to scare off intruders


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

I just ate a toasted sandwich with tons of butter and margerine and 5 slices of cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> next time get a parrot and teach it deep gangster voices to scare off intruders



or a giant turt on a leash. jajaja

also cold go away please i dont want this on thursday smh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

I want it to be cold here. It has been raining slightly but its super sunny and hot, even when it rains ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

cold as in sick not the temperature also i got hit really nice whenever i get ones so im like lucky if i can sit here now lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2015)

There was a terrible drought in Texas back in 2011. I don't want to see a drought again, but 2015 was an unusually rainy year for Texas. Now it's like the place where the sun never shines. Even the Chihuahuan Desert is the new "Texas Wetlands". jk


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> There was a terrible drought in Texas back in 2011. I don't want to see a drought again, but 2015 was an unusually rainy year for Texas. Now it's like the place where the sun never shines. Even the Chihuahuan Desert is the new "Texas Wetlands". jk



I dont care about texas jk


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

i should probably jav lunch but smh not hungry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i should probably jav lunch but smh not hungry



Eat anyways


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

i did jav like no appetite lol


----------



## Rasha (Jun 17, 2015)

can't get over how terrifying that Reggie puppet is, it's gonna haunt my dreams as it stares into my soul...
but shiggy is cool though...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> shiggy


Shiggy butt brain


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

lol ugh can i just sleep and wake up on saturday or smth


----------



## tumut (Jun 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> can't get over how terrifying that Reggie puppet is, it's gonna haunt my dreams as it stares into my soul...
> but shiggy is cool though...



I don't think shiggy's up there. It's Masahuro Sakurai , Reggie, and that other guy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

lol so it was some korean guy on the telly name bae il-something i laughed so hard kek


----------



## Zane (Jun 17, 2015)

Slye said:


> I don't think shiggy's up there. It's Masahuro Sakurai , Reggie, and that other guy.



Miyamoto is in the pipe.

Reggie lookin like something frm Silent Hill with those proportions


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

I just realised that my nail polish is the same colour as my 3ds


Spoiler



View attachment 105314


----------



## Rasha (Jun 18, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I just realised that my nail polish is the same colour as my 3ds
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



u lair!! you told me you were a guy!! eh, I forgive you because I'm nice like that though....


----------



## tumut (Jun 18, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> u lair!! you told me you were a guy!! eh, I forgive you because I'm nice like that though....



They could still be guy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> u lair!! you told me you were a guy!! eh, I forgive you because I'm nice like that though....



I am


----------



## Rasha (Jun 19, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I am



oh sorry I thought you were a girl from your skinny fingers but guess I'm not that good at guessing people's genders from their hands after all XP


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

Rude. Plenty of different people have skinny fingers.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm javing Noiru withdraws. </3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 24, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm javing Noiru withdraws. </3



Take me instead


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

No. =)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2015)

is back u dongers <3


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

wow. it's been forever since I topped the top ten poster's list, should I feel proud or ashamed? XD


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2015)

I've had 4 nips, and a little more over 3/4 of a 40oz. so far!!! NOT BUZZED ENOUGH!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I've had 4 nips, and a little more over 3/4 of a 40oz. so far!!! NOT BUZZED ENOUGH!!!!



lol reminds me of the past week.. literally has 3+ huge cups of coffee everyday and way too much sugar.. lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

It takes me far too much to get drunk. I tried really hard this weekend but failed. I got hardly a buzz. =[ Drank a whole bottle of vodka in 2 days


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It takes me far too much to get drunk. I tried really hard this weekend but failed. I got hardly a buzz. =[ Drank a whole bottle of vodka in 2 days



same here if i want to get really tipsy i need quite a few lol


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

ive never consumed any alcohol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

that's good.. i think.. or something idk I like the taste of it and if I wanna jav a tipsy drunk blast it's nice too


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a really good sense of time zones. I can tell if they're staying up very late at night.

Somewhere between 6:00 PM to 12:00 AM, it's like morning or afternoon in Australia or New Zealand, but very late at night in Europe. Whenever it's dawn in the UK and noon or early afternoon in eastern Australia, that's the best time of the day in Texas.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

Probably, I guess..  

Also ugh staying up to 2 am for this was not a good idea.. stupid channels airing all the good films late


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Probably, I guess..
> 
> Also ugh staying up to 2 am for this was not a good idea.. stupid channels airing all the good films late



Lel. You should get a recording box for the tv


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

we have one but it doesn't work since last year because we had to remove a lot of cables due to heavy thunder.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

Noiru said:


> we have one but it doesn't work since last year because we had to remove a lot of cables due to heavy thunder.



Well tartersauce, that blows. He record like everything. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Well tartersauce, that blows. He record like everything. >.<



yeah for some reason it reset or something when we plugged it back in :cc


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 28, 2015)

That's a tragedy. We have like hella old recording of movies on mine, so it's like important it doesn't reset, I am one of those people who rewatches movies like crazy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

yes it is soemtimes you just need to see movies dude

also here comes the sun dododoodoo


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

it's nighttime now :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2015)

The nighttime tends to be a lot prettier than the daytime, especially in the winter.

We can see all of these lamps turned on, and sometimes colorful lights.

My only fear about the nighttime - animals.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

my code isn't working again....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

I want to go camping.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I want to go camping.



sounds like a blast i wish i could join you.

also i need like 300 bucks now huehue


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sounds like a blast i wish i could join you.
> 
> also i need like 300 bucks now huehue



Frack some tweaker lady came up to me tonight like "I won 10k tonight!" and I was like frack give it to me instead of wasting it on drugs mango...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Frack some tweaker lady came up to me tonight like "I won 10k tonight!" and I was like frack give it to me instead of wasting it on drugs mango...



exactly sometimes you just wanna rob em  : 8


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

This page has had 121,422 visits

._. i love how i jav this many dude


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 29, 2015)

frack thats a lot of eyeballs


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> frack thats a lot of eyeballs



i wonder who has the most page views here tbh


----------



## rafren (Jun 29, 2015)

sup *****es


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

not much just wishing someone could magically gift me 350 bucks rn


----------



## rafren (Jun 29, 2015)

you can always resort to pushing drugs


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2015)

rafren said:


> you can always resort to pushing drugs



yeah lolol. but tbh i want this jap vinyl. i guess it's an original but they are my fav band damn


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

I enjoy party lights, especially colorful ones. I have a disco ball, light-up clock, a plasma ball, and two light up cups. Now I just need a waterfall lamp.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

cool, i used to have a colorful disco lamp when i was younger.

i want a new lava lamp though, they are cool ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 30, 2015)

these pretzel bites are probs gunna break my teeth but they're so good =[


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cool, i used to have a colorful disco lamp when i was younger.
> 
> i want a new lava lamp though, they are cool ^^



There are some light-up stuff that aren't any good. But the plug-in ones are mostly great.

I did say that I wanted to run a restaurant, but if I had to run a store, it would all be light-up merchandise. But then again, I was going to have a gift shop as part of my restaurant without the light-up stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2015)

Sounds nice enough :3

also debating whether i should get monster monpiece or criminal girls tbh


----------



## Rasha (Jul 1, 2015)

I can has hot cacao and oreo ice-cream, ya'll shall be jealous :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been hosting hangman games in the TBT Marketplace. It was fun, but I wish I had more TBT or collectibles so I can host more games with greater prizes.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 2, 2015)

yessssssssssssssssssssssss!!!! today was the last day of work!!! summer vacation here I come!!! *sob*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a week and a half until i go back to school


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 2, 2015)

I have 2 weeks until I get to move out of my crappy apartment


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I can has hot cacao and oreo ice-cream, ya'll shall be jealous :3



dont like hot cacao much could use some ice tho


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 2, 2015)

I often eat ice cubes randomly


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2015)

it's yum tbh

also acid mothers temple is love


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 3, 2015)

What is that ??!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2015)

it's a  band lelele

also daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn alice cooper is ****ing awesome that concert tonight.....


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 3, 2015)

Thunder and lightning and I'm just sitting here like save me now.
I'm so scared -_-


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Thunder and lightning and I'm just sitting here like save me now.
> I'm so scared -_-



I <3 lightning and thunder. It's been too long since we've had a good show of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Thunder and lightning and I'm just sitting here like save me now.
> I'm so scared -_-



i hate it too the sounds makes me wanna scream ugh >>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i hate it too the sounds makes me wanna scream ugh >>



It's like the sky giving you an applause!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's like the sky giving you an applause!


still freaks me out lol.

also damn i just wanna stay inside today so hoootttt at least it's somewhat decent inside the apartment bruh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> still freaks me out lol.
> 
> also damn i just wanna stay inside today so hoootttt at least it's somewhat decent inside the apartment bruh



Just go out naked, nobody will complain


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Just go out naked, nobody will complain



or they will people are so pc here you dont know lel

i only wear like a top and panties now or i'd die aggh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> or they will people are so pc here you dont know lel
> 
> i only wear like a top and panties now or i'd die aggh



I'm naked 4ever as long as i'm inside, dresses for days when going out, but I jav to wear long sleeve to work to cover up the tats. So i've been like shuffling my like 4 long sleeves so I don't jav to wear a sweater cause I would die in layers 2bhonest. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm naked 4ever as long as i'm inside, dresses for days when going out, but I jav to wear long sleeve to work to cover up the tats. So i've been like shuffling my like 4 long sleeves so I don't jav to wear a sweater cause I would die in layers 2bhonest. >.<



yeah im pretty much that if im alone javing a loose little top now though cause it's less sweaty

yeah i mostly wear flares+shirt or maxi dresses if im going out.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yeah im pretty much that if im alone javing a loose little top now though cause it's less sweaty
> 
> yeah i mostly wear flares+shirt or maxi dresses if im going out.



When I watch 70's Show, which I've been watching a lot at night to waste time on weekend, I always think of you with their little flares and stuff. <3 OH, and your Tomodachi turt is wearing a crochet top lel


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> When I watch 70's Show, which I've been watching a lot at night to waste time on weekend, I always think of you with their little flares and stuff. <3 OH, and your Tomodachi turt is wearing a crochet top lel



i thought of you yesterday you'd loved cooper soooo much <3 all the goth gore.

you're to sweeeet <3 also show me dat turt.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i thought of you yesterday you'd loved cooper soooo much <3 all the goth gore.
> 
> you're to sweeeet <3 also show me dat turt.



I'll take a screenie later today and send you it, you can tell me how'd you'd like you to look, I just did somewhat randomy stuff, black fluffy long hair, brown glasses, I need to see more Noiru for accurate depiction. lel


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'll take a screenie later today and send you it, you can tell me how'd you'd like you to look, I just did somewhat randomy stuff, black fluffy long hair, brown glasses, I need to see more Noiru for accurate depiction. lel



there are a few photos in the what do you look like thread but ya pretty accurate


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> there are a few photos in the what do you look like thread but ya pretty accurate







This is you so far, you've got a sunflower in your hair and you're in love with Bender from Futurama (Sorry)

And your name is Noiru Turt because you wont tell me your real one lel


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

i'd change to noiru turt irl but i dont think they'd approve lmango. on the other hand they approved that zippity zipp bop dude so

ffffffffff das so cuuuutteeekyuuuteteee


----------



## Thunder (Jul 4, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Thunder and lightning and I'm just sitting here like save me now.
> I'm so scared -_-



i can't help it man


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

Thunder said:


> i can't help it man


lel not scared of that kinda thunder :]

also that avatar dude, nice.


----------



## Jman (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow, it's been forever since I stopped by here. I wonder if Jeremy would remember me from the ZetaBoards days.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 4, 2015)

Jman said:


> Wow, it's been forever since I stopped by here. I wonder if Jeremy would remember me from the ZetaBoards days.



hey, that's a name i haven't seen in awhile.



Noiru said:


> lel not scared of that kinda thunder :]
> 
> also that avatar dude, nice.



oh thank ya, that trailer had me looking forward to catalyst.


----------



## Jman (Jul 4, 2015)

Haha yeah, hey there Thunder! How have you been?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

you're welcome ^^

also i really wish i had some candy or whatever...


----------



## Thunder (Jul 4, 2015)

Jman said:


> Haha yeah, hey there Thunder! How have you been?



not bad, finally starting to get over this cold, so things are looking up at least. how bout you?


----------



## Jman (Jul 5, 2015)

Thunder said:


> not bad, finally starting to get over this cold, so things are looking up at least. how bout you?


Ah, gotcha. Hope you can kick the cold!

I'm doing well, thanks! Working quite a bit (30-35hrs/wk) and wrapped up my first year of college in early May.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh nice, sounds like you're keeping busy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2015)

I've been playing the virtual console games this summer. N64 games > Gamecube, Wii, and WiiU.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

I need to get more vinyl records now that the thing works to play 'em on.

And I'm probably happy for the rain coming next week.. once it hits 30-40*C in the sun it's like a desert and unless you are a camel be inside....


----------



## Forek (Jul 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I need to get more vinyl records now that the thing works to play 'em on.
> 
> And I'm probably happy for the rain coming next week.. once it hits 30-40*C in the sun it's like a desert and unless you are a camel be inside....



30-40C what would that be in degrees 80-90? Oh, nvmd. Its only 86-96 degrees. Its pretty much that every day.  :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Forek said:


> 30-40C what would that be in degrees 80-90?



idk we dont use that stupid F scale lol 

also daaaamn had a nice Terraria blast yesterday TY GET ON


----------



## Forek (Jul 5, 2015)

Its * only * 80-90 degrees xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Forek said:


> Its * only * 80-90 degrees xD



maybe xP dont get me to convert it though

it's feels like way more cause we usually dont get the heat unless it's those waves


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 5, 2015)

I built a weird square thing at work, it's like the skeleton of an 8 sided die... I kind of want to cover it in pretty tape in each of the section so it looks cool, it's been keeping my hands busy...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

sounds awesome =D

also i wish a was a camelturt rn


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> sounds awesome =D
> 
> also i wish a was a camelturt rn



lel camelturt

i figured out how to do my job thing, like jfc it was so simple but i sat there staring at it forever. wtf brainded


----------



## Forek (Jul 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> maybe xP dont get me to convert it though
> 
> it's feels like way more cause we usually dont get the heat unless it's those waves



80-90 degrees = 30-40C. Yeah there are alot of waves here, but its just generally hot here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2015)

Forek said:


> 80-90 degrees = 30-40C. Yeah there are alot of waves here, but its just generally hot here.



ya good then must jav hit the 90s these days and it's usually not more than.. 70-75  or something on a good day


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 5, 2015)

You know you have been awake way to long when you see the sun coming up....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> You know you have been awake way to long when you see the sun coming up....



That's me everyday... I have to be nocturnal for my job, and so on my weekends I'm just sitting up in bed playing games and stuff and get to watch the sun come up and start to hear the birds and then go to sleep after that...


----------



## Rasha (Jul 6, 2015)

yeeesh! I thought I'd take a peak at what people really do in those mafia games. is real horror man O_O;
thank goodness I'm safe~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 7, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> yeeesh! I thought I'd take a peak at what people really do in those mafia games. is real horror man O_O;
> thank goodness I'm safe~





I dont understand them???


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't really get those games at all but if they are javing a blast go ahead m8

also damn im still way too emotional from last night.. 

fare thee well indeed...


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Who's jealous of my rare MARTH amiibo




Press yes like thumbs up below


----------



## Rasha (Jul 7, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> I dont understand them???



that's a good thing, sweetheart
you're still too young~

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Who's jealous of my rare MARTH amiibo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you didn't actually expect anything :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> I don't really get those games at all but if they are javing a blast go ahead m8
> 
> also damn im still way too emotional from last night..
> 
> fare thee well indeed...



I honestly thought they'd be your kinda stuff, I wondered why you don't participate
hehe turt mafia


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2015)

really? haha. 

well i dont get it at all but hey who knows.

and nah not jealous i jav no use of amiibos only one i would want is rosalina.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 8, 2015)

I've began noticing something. Most fantasy adventure video games have many dark moments. I was playing The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, and every time I went after a spiritual stone or a sage, I'm in a very dark and scary environment. I even feel like it in real life.

The horror themed levels in platformer video games aren't even that bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2015)

I got Paul Anka's 'Diana' on my brain.. agh xD


----------



## Rasha (Jul 8, 2015)

omg I found this and I couldn't resist. iz treasure indeed


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 8, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> omg I found this and I couldn't resist. iz treasure indeed
> 
> View attachment 132337



Is that Pikachu made of stone or paper mache?

By the way, I captured four 4's in one post (read post number).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> omg I found this and I couldn't resist. iz treasure indeed
> 
> View attachment 132337




loooks like that misheap of a frozen cake lol


----------



## mintellect (Jul 8, 2015)

My bells are at 666...


----------



## Bowie (Jul 9, 2015)

If anyone is good with giving relationship advice, I'd appreciate it if you sent me a private message.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 9, 2015)

oh my god the site is acting so glitchy like please kill me now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bjork (Jul 9, 2015)

i need sims 4 family ideas send help lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's a life lesson:

Never play board games with apples. I did this 30 months ago. Two visitors and I were playing three board games, and I used my bowl of apples to play as the fourth player. What upsets me was that every time we use the apples as a fourth player, they always win.

Man, I want to get back to playing more board games.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

Possessed apples always.

Ya those are fun especially quiz/trivia ones


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 10, 2015)

I can't even keep my eyes open right now at work, this is really awful, just got to last this last hour and I can get out of here and go home and pass out and then regret it tomorrow on my night shift. At least it will feel good meow though. Also, draxx them sclounst.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2015)

I need more vinyl records for sure...

and frick fruck i dont want peeps here for weekend but im alone next so i shall not complain too hard


----------



## Rasha (Jul 10, 2015)

I found this old hidden gem while I was messing around with google, it belongs here


----------



## Forek (Jul 10, 2015)

Somebody doesn't no how 2 spel horse


----------



## DinoDymo (Jul 11, 2015)

Because horse is obviously spelled hor-es. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 12, 2015)

Frack my wrist after 4 letters, but so happy to finish. I felt bad for the people I've been writing because I've been slacking >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

i want one of those crochet bag but screw store someone bought it uwuw


----------



## Heyden (Jul 13, 2015)

I start school tomorrow again :/ but under the dome is airing tonight, oh well, guess I'll have to be sleepy the whole day tomorrow


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 13, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I start school tomorrow again :/ but under the dome is airing tonight, oh well, guess I'll have to be sleepy the whole day tomorrow



Cant you record it ? And if not then im sure you could watch it online maybe


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Recording is not the same thing as watching it when you should tbh. :/


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 13, 2015)

Ew why the heckles did u change ur username rip. 

And i have no problem watching recorded shows the next day. I would much rather that than stay up late


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Ew why the heckles did u change ur username rip.
> 
> And i have no problem watching recorded shows the next day. I would much rather that than stay up late



I actually changed back, Umeko used to be 2nd name here and I switched asap when I joined because MayorDragon is so much better... rite.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 13, 2015)

Umeko said:


> I actually changed back, Umeko used to be 2nd name here and I switched asap when I joined because MayorDragon is so much better... rite.



Omfg mayordragon so gr8 also i really want more greasy fish, why didn't i take it to work? RIP so many tum grumbles!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

lolol.

mm fish i kinda want that but too poor lel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 14, 2015)

cheetos and booze for dinner tonight awwww yee!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

cheese snacks

ftw i wanna jav booze too but i need to find a new handbag my current is too big and not so practical.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 15, 2015)

The one I usually carry is way too big so I end up with way too much stuff in it >.<


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 15, 2015)

Use a backback instead


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 15, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Use a backback instead



that aint cute, i only have one cute backpack, and it's a tiny black leather heart shaped one with bat wings ^u^ it's the only exception.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

ya those huge backpacks some people have who take up like 3 seats in the tube no thanks.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

Going on holiday in 4 days!! So excited :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2015)

Tired af.. damn dude.. 

and broke, well yolo..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Going on holiday in 4 days!! So excited :3



I was supposed to start my vacation on Monday but then my boss scheduled a mandatory meeting on Wednesday, in the morning, which is when I sleep... So now instead of a nice long (9 day) vacation I am only really getting 7... That's why I freaking scheduled it that way so I would get extra time, but due to that meeting I'm not really going to be able to so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I was supposed to start my vacation on Monday but then my boss scheduled a mandatory meeting on Wednesday, in the morning, which is when I sleep... So now instead of a nice long (9 day) vacation I am only really getting 7... That's why I freaking scheduled it that way so I would get extra time, but due to that meeting I'm not really going to be able to so much.


shucks dude 

also lel mom coming home later on, but ya we have that AC/DC concert tomorrow so she kinda has to..


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Umeko said:


> shucks dude
> 
> also lel mom coming home later on, but ya we have that AC/DC concert tomorrow so she kinda has to..



You guys have so many good concerts there man, so not fair.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> You guys have so many good concerts there man, so not fair.



yaa a friend of hers booked this like last year or whatever so it's been on for some time lel

most other are in the amusement park here, they have a nice outdoor stage


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2015)

Umeko said:


> yaa a friend of hers booked this like last year or whatever so it's been on for some time lel
> 
> most other are in the amusement park here, they have a nice outdoor stage



that's awesome, there is only really the one good concert here each year, sometimes they have some cool peeps in the town i grew up in this theater, like B-52's played right before I was 18 and right before they stopped making it just 18+, I was so heartbroken. I grew up with that shizz.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> that's awesome, there is only really the one good concert here each year, sometimes they have some cool peeps in the town i grew up in this theater, like B-52's played right before I was 18 and right before they stopped making it just 18+, I was so heartbroken. I grew up with that shizz.



omgawd u kidding those guys are awesome.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Umeko said:


> omgawd u kidding those guys are awesome.



It made me super sad man, but my mom bought be an awesome shirt.





So I *kind of* forgave her, but not entirely.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It made me super sad man, but my mom bought be an awesome shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



frick dude i want that it looks awesome


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Umeko said:


> frick dude i want that it looks awesome



It's an awesome shirt. I <3 it so much. The ocasionally jav like Rock Lobster, Roam, and Love Shack play at work, but I javen't heard in a while and miss it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> It's an awesome shirt. I <3 it so much. The ocasionally jav like Rock Lobster, Roam, and Love Shack play at work, but I javen't heard in a while and miss it.



noice anything better than banjo


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Umeko said:


> noice anything better than banjo



Seriously, it's like 70% bad country music, like about burgers and trucks. Like no thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Seriously, it's like 70% bad country music, like about burgers and trucks. Like no thanks.



I hate that kinda country lel and ya nty indeed.

but idk anything is better than stupid hiphop/pretend-rnb and dance/techno lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Umeko said:


> I hate that kinda country lel and ya nty indeed.
> 
> but idk anything is better than stupid hiphop/pretend-rnb and dance/techno lol



truth. i wish I could play my music here =[[[[[[[[[


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

Just blast some Grateful Dead or Acid Mothers Temple lel


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Just blast some Grateful Dead or Acid Mothers Temple lel



that'd get those old people up and gamblin for sure.

also doing paint doodle cause bored


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

for sure :3

Jav fun


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

Umeko said:


> for sure :3
> 
> Jav fun



i totally am, it's keeping me awake >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

das good i wanna play terraria but my turtbro that i play with is not on anyways :c


----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2015)

Wanna play splatoon splatfest but am engages by the amazingness of my new Dr Mario amiibo 

Here's a pic


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

matt said:


> Wanna play splatoon splatfest but am engages by the amazingness of my new Dr Mario amiibo
> 
> Here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 136368



i hope that pill is a suppository


----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> i hope that pill is a suppository



Unfortunately it isn't, sorry.
The artwork on the back shows him throwing it into warios mouth


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

matt said:


> Unfortunately it isn't, sorry.
> The artwork on the back shows him throwing it into warios mouth



Darn it! I would def choke on that. =[


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

TFW you suck up the last sip of your coffee drink and it's all the grounds that sank to the bottom... *currently dying*


----------



## matt (Jul 19, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Darn it! I would def choke on that. =[



If you want to use it as a suppository I have no objections


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 19, 2015)

matt said:


> If you want to use it as a suppository I have no objections



10-4 captain


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2015)

wooooooooooo back in black!

AC/DC tonight was a nice turt <3


----------



## Sanxithe (Jul 21, 2015)

So many turtles o-o


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

turts r life.

also I hate Golem so much right now. just because I was actually close killing it.. NOPE IM STANDING RIGHT BESIDE HIM AND HE POOFS ...


----------



## Heyden (Jul 22, 2015)

Waiting for my bus rn that comes every half an hour and my bus tracker says its half an hour late 
srsly


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Waiting for my bus rn that comes every half an hour and my bus tracker says its half an hour late
> srsly



tell me about it i hate when they do that especially when it's actually that bad.. like some buses daytime or weekend


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

there should be an "in my pants" game with song titles thread here imo


----------



## ForestSparkle (Jul 29, 2015)

Umeko said:


> there should be an "in my pants" game with song titles thread here imo



Omg yas. @.@ Then again I'd probably not like that thread because everyone would have all creative ones and I'd just be like, "So my favourite song is called "Something" and you'll never guess what was in MY pants." and that's it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

ForestSparkle said:


> Omg yas. @.@ Then again I'd probably not like that thread because everyone would have all creative ones and I'd just be like, "So my favourite song is called "Something" and you'll never guess what was in MY pants." and that's it.



Yeah it's so fun. I used to play that lots on other sites.

I remember once when I got X JAPAN's Sadistic Desire as the title xD;;

But yeah as long as every follow the rules and don't post too sexual/offensive song titles it should be okay.. I think


----------



## Rasha (Jul 29, 2015)

today I did something and realized that I'm such a lame ass person, I feel ashamed of myself


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 29, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> today I did something and realized that I'm such a lame ass person, I feel ashamed of myself



Sorry about that 
But...emmm...what did u do?

Sorry if i look noisy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

This juice is yeasted.. i think ew


----------



## Rasha (Jul 30, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Sorry about that
> But...emmm...what did u do?
> 
> Sorry if i look noisy



haha what actually happened is that I got trolled hard yesterday by a tbt member and realized after it's too late XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> haha what actually happened is that I got trolled hard yesterday by a tbt member and realized after it's too late XD



Lol omg..

also

"Daniel mon amour" in my pants.

/laughing way too hard.

I know quite a few people named Daniel so xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 2, 2015)

I really want to go to the ocean, who wants to go with me/take me?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really want to go to the ocean, who wants to go with me/take me?



me me me <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Can i come too? I miss the beach


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really want to go to the ocean, who wants to go with me/take me?



i will come with u


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really want to go to the ocean, who wants to go with me/take me?



i will send a choppah.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 3, 2015)

Uhg yes, TBT beach party. Everyone should come here to Cali cause I already have a fave beach, just meet me there. Ok?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Uhg yes, TBT beach party. Everyone should come here to Cali cause I already have a fave beach, just meet me there. Ok?



lemme just get some dough an sure x)


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Uhg yes, TBT beach party. Everyone should come here to Cali cause I already have a fave beach, just meet me there. Ok?



but cali is rly far away from uk


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

occooa said:


> but cali is rly far away from uk



from sweden too lol

also i should probably go burgle some turts


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Umeko said:


> also i should probably go burgle some turts



but why


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

turts r life

over the garden wall

also im tired


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

Umeko said:


> turts r life
> 
> over the garden wall



isn't burgling turts against the law


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

nah you can make some sweet dough off their eggs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2015)

Does anybody remember the Spongebob episode about the Hash Slinging Slasher?



Spoiler: Don't read if you haven't seen the episode



I can agree that cartoons have lame horror stories, but what made this episode enjoyable was that every event in the story Squidward told came to reality, but only to realize that it was another person looking for a job at the Krusty Krab, with a vampire from an ancient film causing the light flickering gag.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Does anybody remember the Spongebob episode about the Hash Slinging Slasher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How could anyone forget? It was one of the best episodes. Ever.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

I dont watch spongebob


----------



## matt (Aug 4, 2015)

I remember the hash slinging slasher 
Wasn't that the one where his hand was replaced with a spatula


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

matt said:


> I remember the hash slinging slasher
> Wasn't that the one where his hand was replaced with a spatula



You are my spatula


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

I hardly watched that show so I can't really remember specific episodes...


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

yaaaaaaaay I won an ember! now I dunno if I should buy an orange flame or not :'c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 4, 2015)

matt said:


> I remember the hash slinging slasher
> Wasn't that the one where his hand was replaced with a spatula



Yes, but didn't the real one had it hidden under his sleeve? He wasn't looking for revenge. He just wants a job. So after all, Squidward was joking the whole time.

And don't forget the famous quote: "Who wants a krabby patty at 3:00 in the morning?"

That quote spawned a few memes.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yes, but didn't the real one had it hidden under his sleeve? He wasn't looking for revenge. He just wants a job. So after all, Squidward was joking the whole time.
> 
> And don't forget the famous quote: "Who wants a krabby patty at 3:00 in the morning?"
> 
> That quote spawned a few memes.



it's funny because that episode scared me as a child 

lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> yaaaaaaaay I won an ember! now I dunno if I should buy an orange flame or not :'c



cool. i was thinking of entering the art one cause i dont really have a camera and it has to be a new pic and all i can write is academic essays anyways lol


----------



## Flopunny (Aug 4, 2015)

Do you reckon a mafia game would work on this site?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

there is already a subforum for that; the cellar


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

I dont understand how they work


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

Umeko said:


> cool. i was thinking of entering the art one cause i dont really have a camera and it has to be a new pic and all i can write is academic essays anyways lol



DO IT

- - - Post Merge - - -

I kind of feel really happy today for some reason ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

Lack of motivation and my webcam sucks enough to do it traditionally lol :/


----------



## Rasha (Aug 5, 2015)

good evening ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

damn i wanna jav CAH so bad lol


----------



## Heyden (Aug 6, 2015)

my package from Japan despatched yesterday and it already at Tokyo woo


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> my package from Japan despatched yesterday and it already at Tokyo woo



cool i love tracking packs lol


----------



## mintellect (Aug 7, 2015)

Can the rulers of Miiverse realize we all hate the update and just make things normal again??? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Yes, but didn't the real one had it hidden under his sleeve? He wasn't looking for revenge. He just wants a job. So after all, Squidward was joking the whole time.
> 
> And don't forget the famous quote: "Who wants a krabby patty at 3:00 in the morning?"
> 
> That quote spawned a few memes.



Sponge bob itself spawned a lot of memes, especially in Splatoon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2015)

So I found out why my pet apples misbehave. It's because I don't let the cats into my room. As our household has 3 cats, I don't want any of them in my room because I don't want them messing anything up, but it appears that the apples like the cats, and I keep the apples in my room. I thought they were being spoiled, but they like the cats.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2015)

I changed my user title to what my username is based after.

EDIT: I changed it again, but the user title doesn't lie.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2015)

Cats can be nice if you teach them to behave, it's with most domesticated animals really.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2015)

I wish I had this much energy every night, like I worked today, I should NOT be this awake...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

If only I could make a sandwich consisting on toast with strawberry jam, peanutbutter and banana, honey and chopped apples, and a bit of condensed milk along with multiple pieces of toasts~

Too much hassle though. qwq


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If only I could make a sandwich consisting on toast with strawberry jam, peanutbutter and banana, honey and chopped apples, and a bit of condensed milk along with multiple pieces of toasts~
> 
> Too much hassle though. qwq



I could eat a whole loaf of Potato or Egg flour bread. Just plain, with nothing on it, it's too good.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

this lag jesus fc

also ugh so tired lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

this lag jesus fc

also ugh so tired lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2015)

I keep fantasizing that in the Pokemon episodes currently that Dawn and Brock will meet Ash again...I miss Diamond and Pearl so much.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I could eat a whole loaf of Potato or Egg flour bread. Just plain, with nothing on it, it's too good.



O: So the mythical potato bread does exist! But I've never had egg flour bread before. So it taste like eggs if you grill it up?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

not much for breads overall really. i can eat if if they offer i and i like it but otherwise i p much only jav it for soups.

also hooray this restock gonna be fun lol


----------



## Locket (Aug 8, 2015)

There is 110 guests in the Basement alone!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah there were like 1600+ yesterday night lol I was glad I caught an apple.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 9, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> O: So the mythical potato bread does exist! But I've never had egg flour bread before. So it taste like eggs if you grill it up?



No it doesn't really taste eggy or anything, and the potato bread doesn't take super potato-y, it's really sweet and yellow and like, moister? It's so good. >.< I literally just nom off the crust and roll it into a bread ball and eat it, it's horrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

this image limit

i swear to turts

>_<


----------



## Albuns (Aug 9, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> No it doesn't really taste eggy or anything, and the potato bread doesn't take super potato-y, it's really sweet and yellow and like, moister? It's so good. >.< I literally just nom off the crust and roll it into a bread ball and eat it, it's horrible.



Hehe, guess I'll be on the lookout for potato breads next time I somewhere~ x3


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Baha, unsure if I'm gonna sell my apple or keep it. Last time I did sell for reasons and I needed what I got.. But then I don't really collect fruit collectibles, I prefer those with cloudy backgrounds


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice new username Jun/Noiru/Moko


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

thank you  it's after a character in my favorite book ^_^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2015)

I am so easy to find on this forum. One of the famous threads (collectibles discussion), the first page has one of my posts.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 9, 2015)

I just realized in school when we were researching Muhammad we drew a comic thing about Muhammad's life and pretty much everyone in that class drew Muhammad. I can't believe none of the teachers caught that 0-0. I'm sorry if I have offended anyone.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Lol.. seems you can do fun things with that though lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I just realized in school when we were researching Muhammad we drew a comic thing about Muhammad's life and pretty much everyone in that class drew Muhammad. I can't believe none of the teachers caught that 0-0. I'm sorry if I have offended anyone.



That reminds me of Everybody Draw Mohammed Day, a holiday of hate.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That reminds me of Everybody Draw Mohammed Day, a holiday of hate.



just draw him as a turt and it'll be fine lol.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

you guys should consider thinking before you mock a religion that is not yours, grow up


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you guys should consider thinking before you mock a religion that is not yours, grow up



I don't support defamation. It's just the subject actually reminds me of the holiday. But it doesn't mean I support or encourage it. In fact, while I agree with the freedom of speech, I do not think it's fair to mock on another race or religion, especially out of hate. Freedom of speech isn't the right to encourage defamation.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't really support anything "anti" or hateful in general. freedom of speech and criticism is something we all have the right for, however insulting is not because it makes us less human and it's stupid


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2015)

So the bot activity is dying down, but it's still unforgettable for all the lags it created. I still don't know why they're after this site.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you guys should consider thinking before you mock a religion that is not yours, grow up



:| wow calm down I thought someone hacked your account lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> So the bot activity is dying down, but it's still unforgettable for all the lags it created. I still don't know why they're after this site.



I know this might sound silly, but...what are bots?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

it's like a little program thing that is designed to collect data, analyze information and stuff. this overload was probably something that went wrong since there is usually a small amount of bots/guests here all day but 1600+ that night, wow.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> it's like a little program thing that is designed to collect data, analyze information and stuff. this overload was probably something that went wrong since there is usually a small amount of bots/guests here all day but 1600+ that night, wow.



Oh, I see.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

yeah eg. like google bots might get on here to collect data about random search words/phrases so if you google like Hippie Turt Queen you might find me for example


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> :| wow calm down I thought someone hacked your account lol.



She's right. While we have the freedom of speech, it doesn't mean you're completely free to say what you want. Did you know that not everything is protected under the freedom of speech? The reason why it appears to allow "everything" is because people take the amendment too seriously to the point where they end up doing taboo things. In fact, from the beginning of the constitution, some things were left unprotected by the first amendment.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Who's right? Also the thing is I seriously thought someone got into perv cookies because that snap was a little harsh. I did not mean to offend and people should know I can be a bit rad and sarcastic at times lol. Well all sorted out.

I don't know about your laws too well for that matter but that was a bit too mild to get upset for tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> Who's right? Also the thing is I seriously thought someone got into perv cookies because that snap was a little harsh. I did not mean to offend and people should know I can be a bit rad and sarcastic at times lol. Well all sorted out.
> 
> I don't know about your laws too well for that matter but that was a bit too mild to get upset for tbh.



I can understand that you're sarcastic, but I'm trying to agree with R-Cookies about what Freedom of Speech. It's actually true if you draw religious figures in a rude manner, it's considered offensive in general. I forgive you for this, but let's not mock on religion. We might actually hurt some other TBTer's feelings if we do mock on a particular religion, including Scientology.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

For that matter I don't defend anyone and of course there are things you shouldn't say, but there are worse than saying a god is a turt ffs.

Ha, Scientology is just disturbing thing that gives stars VIP treatment but if you're like you and me you better gtfo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> For that matter I don't defend anyone and of course there are things you shouldn't say, but there are worse than saying a god is a turt ffs.
> 
> Ha, Scientology is just disturbing thing that gives stars VIP treatment but if you're like you and me you better gtfo.



Welp, that's enough anti-defamatory lessons for today. While no group is innocent in history, we should respect others' rights to post, browse, or even stay on this forum, regardless of who they are or what they believe in. And offensive stuff that is so bad that it can even offend those who are tough to offend are a no-no in civil society, including the forums.

Did you know that it's almost a month away before I'm a member on this site for a year? That's right. It's almost September, the month I joined TBT. I'm thinking about writing a huge thanks list, or a list of the members on the forum that made my experience enjoyable on this forum.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah.

And cool, in October it's two years for me, even though I was a bit inactive last year at some points.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And cool, in October it's two years for me, even though I was a bit inactive last year at some points.



Do you know what else I remembered? Back when we first interacted with each other, we didn't get along because of how annoyed I was. But now we can get along. And I like when you associate me with cheese. You can still ban me for cheese, as well as cheese-covered white feathers, cheese-eating turts, cheese and apples, and other things, and I won't be annoyed. And we're friends.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Do yall remember SecondSider?? That guy that used to only ban people for "cheese" reasons... I miss that guy. And BaconBoy.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Do yall remember SecondSider?? That guy that used to only ban people for "cheese" reasons... I miss that guy. And BaconBoy.



omg yes SecondSider.. when we banned peeps because cheese sweet days. and i miss him and his films :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Do you know what else I remembered? Back when we first interacted with each other, we didn't get along because of how annoyed I was. But now we can get along. And I like when you associate me with cheese. You can still ban me for cheese, as well as cheese-covered white feathers, cheese-eating turts, cheese and apples, and other things, and I won't be annoyed. And we're friends.



Hah, yeah things can change can't they  I do have quite a temper both here and IRL but I try to calm down..(one part why I did not apply for mod either)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, the bot activity really has died down, and I'm glad that happened. That means no more slow-downs on our site.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, I still wonder how I managed to be on that night for the restock.. let alone snag an apple.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh boy, 11 "guests" are in the Basement. GO BOTHER SOMEONE ELSE WHY DON'T YA


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

@Apple2012: thanks! I'm sorry that you really feel like leaving the site, but if you ever decided to stay long enough you know whom I'd suggest to be next mod~

@Moko: I did not mean to be harsh to you, you juzz can be crazy sometimes rofl~

- - - Post Merge - - -

now, I really wish I could thank the mods without sounding annoying for actually managing to reduce the bot numbers


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

It's their job  I feel you though. Our internet is not the best so whenever all the peeps decide to clog the forums it's really slow.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

On today's day in history:

1883 – The last known quagga, a subspecies of the plains zebra, died at the Artis Magistra zoo in Amsterdam.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2015)

*Invisible Mode off*

at least for now, I kinda miss it


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

Nah I thin it's kinda meh especially if you're doing business with people. Also they should remove that yellow spot.. like it's not that I don't know I'm invisible lmango.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2015)

nnnope! *goes back into invisible mode*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

bruno banani 

why


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 12, 2015)

The TRIO has risen! One of the BTF games has the concept of the boss fights of Alex Kidd in the Enchanted Castle!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 12, 2015)

How do you go into "invisible mode"?


----------



## aericell (Aug 12, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> How do you go into "invisible mode"?



It's in the settings page under general settings


----------



## Rasha (Aug 12, 2015)

we should create "team invisible mode" there was one before but the members left the site </3


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2015)

I haven't been here in ages! 'Lurking.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 13, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I haven't been here in ages! 'Lurking.



you have an interesting user title


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I haven't been here in ages! 'Lurking.



hiya there, i miss your music posts ;o


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello c:


----------



## Psydye (Aug 13, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you have an interesting user title


Yeah, for some reason it screwed up on me, just out of the blue one day! Not sure why..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Yeah, for some reason it screwed up on me, just out of the blue one day! Not sure why..



You can get it back by just editing it again, sometimes it f***s up.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 14, 2015)

It's been a while since I've been on this page.
No one knows me anymore and all my friends are gone.....
Daym.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Idk if you changed your username but.. yeah

also fraaacccck stupid schedule im dead


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

Idk if you changed your username but.. yeah

also fraaacccck stupid schedule im dead


----------



## Rasha (Aug 14, 2015)

ugh, I want to do another giveaway but...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2015)

these post glitches really stupid >>


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ugh, I want to do another giveaway but...



But what?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm tired of seeing FNaF's fanart on the front page of DA ALL THE D*** TIME! Wish there was a filter. Arbitrary rant for the day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2015)

You know how people on the internet think more negative than positive, right? Here's an example of how I'm not exempt.

People who watch movie awards want to see the Oscars (Academy Awards).

I find more amusement in hearing about the Razzies (Golden Raspberry Awards).


----------



## Rasha (Aug 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> You know how people on the internet think more negative than positive, right? Here's an example of how I'm not exempt.
> 
> People who watch movie awards want to see the Oscars (Academy Awards).
> 
> I find more amusement in hearing about the Razzies (Golden Raspberry Awards).



I actually despise Razzies because they are career destroyers. it's sad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I'm tired of seeing FNaF's fanart on the front page of DA ALL THE D*** TIME! Wish there was a filter. Arbitrary rant for the day.



I don't get why people are hyped into it. I never tried it, but I'm not interested into it.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 15, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> But what?



I want to keep my 2k btb so I have to make another 100btb, I'm getting there


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I actually despise Razzies because they are career destroyers. it's sad



I can see your point. Even if I'm entertained, I kinda feel that some movies deserve an award for the worst movie. I'm surprised that The Nut Job didn't get a Golden Raspberry award for worst picture. Maybe animated movies aren't true movies at all.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't get why people are hyped into it. I never tried it, but I'm not interested into it.



ZOMFG,ITS SOOO AWSUM U SKRUB LOL TRY IT!!!!!1111!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2015)

Jetix said:


> zomfg,its sooo awsum u skrub lol try it.



Fixed!

When I see the words "Five Nights at Freddy's", it reminds me of Five Guys.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I'm tired of seeing FNaF's fanart on the front page of DA ALL THE D*** TIME! Wish there was a filter. Arbitrary rant for the day.



the whole game series is sooo overrated it's boring.. kek worthy **** lol


----------



## Heyden (Aug 16, 2015)

only FNAF 2 was fun for me


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 16, 2015)

Your icon makes me want to participate in Gallagher Day...


----------



## Rasha (Aug 16, 2015)

hmm no one's online...feels weird


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> the whole game series is sooo overrated it's boring.. kek worthy **** lol



I only bought the first one...'thought of buying the sequels but don't think so anymore!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 16, 2015)

Can't wait for AC:HHD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I only bought the first one...'thought of buying the sequels but don't think so anymore!



they are probably alright but some people of that fandom, ech x_x


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> they are probably alright but some people of that fandom, ech x_x



I get ya'! XD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I get ya'! XD



Lol, yeah.

Also I need more vinyl records now that we got the 'player to work. hm..


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2015)

Inebriation, is COMING MY WAY!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2015)

The weather today seems unsual for a Texas August weather. It's already evening, and the 80?F breeze feels like 60?F or 70?F weather. It's not even nighttime yet. Also, the leaves are beginning to fall. This means fall is coming.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 17, 2015)

I wonder why some people find it really hard to say anything remotely positive...
is it what people call "edgy" nowadays? if so, I'm proud not to be edgy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I wonder why some people find it really hard to say anything remotely positive...
> is it what people call "edgy" nowadays? if so, I'm proud not to be edgy



There are always people like that for ages. I'm not sure what you mean by "some people". I don't think the Romans during the first 300 years of Christianity were positive at all, as well as the people from the Dark Ages, the American Civil War, and the future when the world is overpopulated. It's always been this way.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> There are always people like that for ages. I'm not sure what you mean by "some people". I don't think the Romans during the first 300 years of Christianity were positive at all, as well as the people from the Dark Ages, the American Civil War, and the future when the world is overpopulated. It's always been this way.



I forgot to mention "on the internet", my bad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I forgot to mention "on the internet", my bad



Thanks for fixing it.

The internet is full of mean people. A lot of these people are children (people under the age of 18), and they don't know any better. When I was 15, I used to be a really bad forumer. I was too obsessive over one TV show, and I overanalyze it. Now if you're referring to those who are adults, they probably don't have lives, and if they do, they're not good for the internet.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks for fixing it.
> 
> The internet is full of mean people. A lot of these people are children (people under the age of 18), and they don't know any better. When I was 15, I used to be a really bad forumer. I was too obsessive over one TV show, and I overanalyze it. Now if you're referring to those who are adults, they probably don't have lives, and if they do, they're not good for the internet.



when I was a kid and still at school I noticed it's the mean people who are loved by everyone and even I thought they were cool because we thought that mean= strong personality. now that I'm close to 30 I grew out of all that teenage bull**** and the way most of them think. one day they'll grow up


----------



## radical6 (Aug 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> when I was a kid and still at school I noticed it's the mean people who are loved by everyone and even I thought they were cool because we thought that mean= strong personality. now that I'm close to 30 I grew out of all that teenage bull**** and the way most of them think. one day they'll grow up



wtf youre almost 30 i thought you were a teenager....

well as someone in hs rn its mostly just people keeping to themselves. im a ***** because im mostly blunt but im not mean to people unless i dislike you, and i like to help people blahblah just doing stuff anyone else wouldve done for strangers. but sometimes you catch people on a bad day or something. 

this reminds me when i argued with my friend for like 30 mins about if humans were a good or bad thing... i think we are stupid as a race and we are probably behind and could be farther ahead if we werent so bloodthirsty, but despite all the violence that has shaped this planet i like to believe there is some good in us. i think were selfish as hell and its our downfall and the only thing preventing us from like advancing but i think its just likely to catch someone in a bad moment. and sometimes people are too blunt like me and come off as mean or something


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

Why you effing uni mess up the schedules.. ugh. I so did not need that one ...

On a slightly positive note, stomach doesn't hurt as much. good thing i took painkillers.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 17, 2015)

justice said:


> wtf youre almost 30 i thought you were a teenager....
> 
> well as someone in hs rn its mostly just people keeping to themselves. im a ***** because im mostly blunt but im not mean to people unless i dislike you, and i like to help people blahblah just doing stuff anyone else wouldve done for strangers. but sometimes you catch people on a bad day or something.
> 
> this reminds me when i argued with my friend for like 30 mins about if humans were a good or bad thing... i think we are stupid as a race and we are probably behind and could be farther ahead if we werent so bloodthirsty, but despite all the violence that has shaped this planet i like to believe there is some good in us. i think were selfish as hell and its our downfall and the only thing preventing us from like advancing but i think its just likely to catch someone in a bad moment. and sometimes people are too blunt like me and come off as mean or something



bad day? roflmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm quite entertained to read about other's opinions on the dungeons in Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. Like there were discussions on how hard the Water Temple was or how scary the Shadow Temple was.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2015)

Lol.. I think the N64 are the most overrated Zelda games ever, but that's me. I prefer the older ones.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> bad day? roflmao



if u see people online being negative i doubt most ppl r like that usually. but honestly i feel like that applies to considering ur comment o my profile.. There have always been negative people but most people arent like 100% negative i mostly catch people on a bad day or sometimes they get overdefensive like this


----------



## Rasha (Aug 17, 2015)

justice said:


> if u see people online being negative i doubt most ppl r like that usually. but honestly i feel like that applies to considering ur comment o my profile.. There have always been negative people but most people arent like 100% negative i mostly catch people on a bad day or sometimes they get overdefensive like this



you know nothing, just like I said via vm


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

fighto fighto lol

also lol i look forward to tell my parents

no


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you know nothing, just like I said via vm



Maybe consider that you can't read what's going on in the background of some peoples life and that therefore they might have a different personality (including mood/way they appear to be) than you have without yourself being aware of this aspect. 
I doubt someone is 100% negative. Of course it has to do with when- and how-questions but if someone is 100% negative there will be a reason for this and this will probably already dragged them to the train track or to a bottle of sleeping pills. Besides, the way society is built up these days gives some sort of stimulation to all psychological problems people have these days although this will be different for every person.

Also Moko, what you're gonna tell them? Did you bought a new turtle as a pet?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Also Moko, what you're gonna tell them? Did you bought a new turtle as a pet?



I wish.

No, I told my uni schedules messed up and she was alright.. I just gotta tell dad hope he's ok with that. I can't really apply for a job for hardly two months really.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> I wish.
> 
> No, I told my uni schedules messed up and she was alright.. I just gotta tell dad hope he's ok with that. I can't really apply for a job for hardly two months really.



Ah that really sucks. Just ask your (grand-/)parents for money in trade for doing chores for them. It always works for me. 
Or attend the vacancy for schedule maker maybe? I just know you'll do great.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Ah that really sucks. Just ask your (grand-/)parents for money in trade for doing chores for them. It always works for me.
> Or attend the vacancy for schedule maker maybe? I just know you'll do great.



Yeah I probably should cause considering all the work for actually applying for jobs.. 8 weeks is not worth it

hahah yeah i should do that totally


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

you guys really don't get it. it's personal anyway, you know nothing


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

Then don't post and be so snappy lol. I can understand you got like that for the religion issues when we had a bit too fun, but if you still post people don't get after they post replies..?


----------



## Rasha (Aug 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> Then don't post and be so snappy lol. I can understand you got like that for the religion issues when we had a bit too fun, but if you still post people don't get after they post replies..?



it's not about religion lol..but rather my childhood
I do tend to sound whiny sometimes. guess I really should start acting my age and suck up my feelings ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

You don't say. And no I was referring to you being snappy not the stuff itself.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

Also well **** had no idea you were. Well if you wanna talk I'm here.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)

//rollercoaster o' emotions dont mind me


----------



## Rasha (Aug 20, 2015)

good evening ^^

*looks up, too much Moko holy cow*


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

It is now 2 o'clock here...
I woke up at 1 >.<


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

Am I the only person who drinked something from Starbucks, but only once? I really do love it, but it's so far away...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Am I the only person who drank something from Starbucks once? I really do love it, but it's so far away...



I've drank starbucks more then once, but only rarely and the Mocha Cookie Crumble is gone.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I've drank starbucks more then once, but only rarely and the Mocha Cookie Crumble is gone.



Oh. Well the last time I visited Starbucks, I thought pretty much everything in there was good xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oh. Well the last time I visited Starbucks, I thought pretty much everything in there was good xD



Yeah the don't have what I like so now I have to settle on some Java crap and its like
I WANT MAH MOCHA


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Yeah the don't have what I like so now I have to settle on some Java crap and its like
> I WANT MAH MOCHA



Wow. I've never tasted Java actually, I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Wow. I've never tasted Java actually, I'll have to try it sometime.



Eh, its not that bbad but the cream isn;t chocolate its regular whipping creme.
Mee liek choclit


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

I prefer mine black, ya know I need it to get going so not much for fancy stuff.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 21, 2015)

hmm maybe we should start a team "no collectibles"...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

well you kinda have an ember, so..

Also, the feelings when small things changes you dramatically...and shows you things you had no idea about.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> well you kinda have an ember, so..
> 
> Also, the feelings when small things changes you dramatically...and shows you things you had no idea about.



I believe the embers are temporary


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I believe the embers are temporary



Mote, sorry lol I always mix them up.

But yeah, maybe if they stock the groups. I wouldn't want to get into that white feather group that's for sure, I just like the collectible a lot and it reminds me to never give up.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> I prefer mine black, ya know I need it to get going so not much for fancy stuff.



I can't even drink my coffee straight. I'm not strong enough yet


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I can't even drink my coffee straight. I'm not strong enough yet


I am, it will come in time as long as you keep doing it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> I am, it will come in time as long as you keep doing it.



I haven't even tried homebrew coffee so yeah


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Do it, but don't take the darkest roast at first then it's gonna eff up your inside, trust me...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> Do it, but don't take the darkest roast at first then it's gonna eff up your inside, trust me...



TIM HORTONS COFFEE HERE I COME


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey guys, do you think I should add a section in my shop that's just to buy hybrids? Idk what to do, here's the link to my shop: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rating-Services-&#127794;-&#127801;-&#127812;


----------



## mogyay (Aug 22, 2015)

this is my 3000th post, yay!


----------



## Mink (Aug 22, 2015)

mogyay said:


> this is my 3000th post, yay!



congratulations  i'm almost there.. almost xD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

21k+ posts here, aye.

also tfw when you play cards with your grandma and her sister in law.. you win all four ahaha


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> 21k+ posts here, aye.
> 
> also tfw when you play cards with your grandma and her sister in law.. you win all four ahaha



Lol I remember when you were the top poster like everyday for a while


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2015)

Trying to educate myself on anime atm.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Lol I remember when you were the top poster like everyday for a while



Yeah me too, I guess I'm still known enough? 

ALSO I AM SICK SCREW THIS booo i wanted to see a friend... echechehc


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2015)

good evening~

now I wonder how we can join this SHS thingie that I see everywhere. maybe I should ask Samantha but I hope he won't bite...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

just start smoking? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Trying to educate myself on anime atm.



Have fun... :]


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Also lol when somewhat serious media quotes PETA

really

really *facepalm*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2015)

I was reading the IGN forums, and I'm like wow. Those people who troll others on IGN are worse than the worst of Bell Tree. I'm glad I'm a member here and not there. It's so immature.

Case in point, I was reading why E games are rare on Playstation and Xbox systems. Apparently, someone complained about how E games are becoming scarce on systems outside the Nintendo systems. Other people were being rude to him/her. Yet, if I do the same here (which I haven't complained about rarity of E games yet), I _could_ possibly get supporters. Is it TBT that's nicer, or is it that it's a Nintendo site I am on (we know that T and M games on the Nintendo systems aren't common)?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, Nintendo is targeting kids/families so of course most games are more child-friendly unless it's third-party games like shooters and some otome(mainly Japan) games. If you look at i.e xbox or the playstation consoles you have a wider range of more mature games, so those are more 'adult' appealing.

For your question, I guess they are wanting child games to stay on Nintendo cause it's the family console everyone gets for their kids or something. I can enjoy some Nintendo games but the facts is I love otome/visual novels more and Ps Vita/computer is mostly region free with better games I stick to those.

Interesting point though cause I hardly go to those forums.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 26, 2015)

I wish I wasn't so awkward sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> I wish I wasn't so awkward sometimes.


me neither damn it.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2015)

in IGN you'll find a lot of "hardcore fanbois" of certain consoles/companies/game franchises and they would go bonkers against any comment or a person who talks about something they don't like. they are just typical fanboy reactions and in IGN E rated stuff and Nintendo are a laugh and a Joke because these kids think they are so cool playing "mature" games lmao

here in TBT most people have similar tastes (most are Nintendo fans) and because Nintendo consoles lack third party support the fans tend to buy or use another gaming system, for example I'm a Sony fan besides being a Nintendo fan, and I guess it's the case with many others, that's why people here aren't as rude when talking about video game related stuff I guess

man I do suck at explaining myself sometimes but I hope you get what I'm saying...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2015)

Moko said:


> Well, Nintendo is targeting kids/families so of course most games are more child-friendly unless it's third-party games like shooters and some otome(mainly Japan) games. If you look at i.e xbox or the playstation consoles you have a wider range of more mature games, so those are more 'adult' appealing.
> 
> For your question, I guess they are wanting child games to stay on Nintendo cause it's the family console everyone gets for their kids or something. I can enjoy some Nintendo games but the facts is I love otome/visual novels more and Ps Vita/computer is mostly region free with better games I stick to those.
> 
> Interesting point though cause I hardly go to those forums.



I can see now. It used to be that all three consoles would equally support all ratings, but they tend to target child friendly games for Nintendo while all the mature games go to Playstation and Xbox.

But my point isn't the lack of E games these days. My point is on how rude IGN users are (not trying to fight here). They are being rude to that person for wanting E games beyond Nintendo. But I also learned something else. The gaming industry has grown up now. Even kids have a stronger distate towards E games than M games. But just because someone doesn't like the lack of E games doesn't mean they can be rude. At the same time, whoever complained about it was also being rude to the trolls. Yes, backlashes over stupid stuff are just as bad, but the way he retaliated was just as bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah and I understand your point better now that you explained it. And of course there are great E games if you look, but the mainstream of those today are way too targeted at children and doesn't look as appealing because they are mostly "take care of your pony" or stuff. And if they want to play that I don't want to judge.

There are great E/T games on the PS/XBOX consoles if one take a look even if they might be a bit hard to find, a lot are ports or just lego games if not dating sims.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> in IGN you'll find a lot of "hardcore fanbois" of certain consoles/companies/game franchises and they would go bonkers against any comment or a person who talks about something they don't like. they are just typical fanboy reactions and in IGN E rated stuff and Nintendo are a laugh and a Joke because these kids think they are so cool playing "mature" games lmao
> 
> here in TBT most people have similar tastes (most are Nintendo fans) and because Nintendo consoles lack third party support the fans tend to buy or use another gaming system, for example I'm a Sony fan besides being a Nintendo fan, and I guess it's the case with many others, that's why people here aren't as rude when talking about video game related stuff I guess
> 
> man I do suck at explaining myself sometimes but I hope you get what I'm saying...



Thanks for explaining why IGN is ****ty compared to TBT. Also, just because a kid plays Halo, Call of Duty, Gears of War, Grand Theft Auto :O, Fallout, or any game like that doesn't mean they are mature. In fact, it makes them more immature. If the kids were just as mature as the ones in South Park (knows what to do, has manners, better at taking care etc), then I would say that they are.

It's kinda funny how the demographics were backwards these days. While a good deal of adult players play the adult games and kids play the kid games, Super Mario, Legend of Zelda, and Pokemon are more popular among older audiences while shooters were popular among younger audiences. And really old people dislike M games more than E games. I think it's more about generation than age.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2015)

Damn lag ruined this post.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah, while I may prefer "animu" games and more mature strategy games I do love myself some smash, pokemon, mario kart or whatever platformers once in a while. but yeah it's less fanboi-y here because it's an acnl/nintendo site, the others are just "there" and left with more mature discussion and less threads.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2015)

I have more gaming opinions.

From the 6th generation gaming, the Xbox was the best designed, but I played more fun games for the PS2 than any other system of that generation. And the GameCube had Super Mario Sunshine.



Moko said:


> Yeah, while I may prefer "animu" games and more mature strategy games I do love myself some smash, pokemon, mario kart or whatever platformers once in a while. but yeah it's less fanboi-y here because it's an acnl/nintendo site, the others are just "there" and left with more mature discussion and less threads.



Yes, oh yes. I may have suffered bad times on this site too, but at least Bell Tree isn't as bad. Like I said on another thread, I prefer platformers, tycoon games, and puzzles over shooters, and offline games over online.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

I liked some Xbox games back in the days when we had the first one, but since most are released on most platforms(even indie titles) the newer Xbox consoles haven't made it worthy yet. I prefer the others. And yeah Playstation is/was the blast pretty much.

No it's not if you compare to a lot of forums out there, this is probably one of the friendliest. Sure people may start argues but it's not like IGN, reddit or whatever the sites are called.

Yeah I prefer single player too even if it's designed to be an MMO(unless it's extremely casual). Cool you like tycoon games, the first two Rollercoaster were my favorites for ages, 3 didn't do as much. Not an overly fan of shooters unless they are a bit casual like TF2, Splatoon and such. Platformers is alright but those should be on consoles for me, not computers. They just work better that way. Puzzles, well can be alright all on the creator and how they made it playable or not.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 27, 2015)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

Wtf.. nicely done though


----------



## Rasha (Aug 27, 2015)

honestly the feminism thread is so annoying, it's only causing headaches and a hard time on the mods. I wish it never existed, people have the right to share their opinions on the matter..but it's not going well. was expected


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> honestly the feminism thread is so annoying, it's only causing headaches and a hard time on the mods. I wish it never existed, people have the right to share their opinions on the matter..but it's not going well. was expected



The problem with feminism is that it's a very touchy subject. If you're on a gaming forum, I suggest that you should avoid the followimg topics:

Racism (which includes the Ferguson incident from last year)
Sexism and feminism
Classism
Religious intolerance

All of these subjects are very touchy, and they can lead to serious fighting. It's okay to discuss this with your less sensitive neighbors as long as you're not offensive, but avoid these subjects on the internet.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Heyoo people, how's it going?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2015)

Well thing is people misinterpret the whole feminism thing on purpose to create flame wars it seems, or they don't want it to be equality between genders. I don't know.

And it's going well, got things sorted out yesterday, so :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 28, 2015)

What I noticed about Spongebob.

Prior to the movie, Plankton was worse than Mr. Krabs, as he serves as the villain of the show. He was even more evil in the movie. Over time, the series still points at Plankton in a negative light and still respects him as the antagonist, but according to the fans, Mr. Krabs has gotten much worse. Plankton is still the antagonist, but judging by Mr. Krabs' behavior, it's safe to say that Mr. Krabs is now the real bad guy.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> What I noticed about Spongebob.
> 
> Prior to the movie, Plankton was worse than Mr. Krabs, as he serves as the villain of the show. He was even more evil in the movie. Over time, the series still points at Plankton in a negative light and still respects him as the antagonist, but according to the fans, Mr. Krabs has gotten much worse. Plankton is still the antagonist, but judging by Mr. Krabs' behavior, it's safe to say that Mr. Krabs is now the real bad guy.



 Haven't watched Sponegebob in a long time... When I was younger, I absolutely loved Sponegebob.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 28, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Haven't watched Sponegebob in a long time... When I was younger, I absolutely loved Sponegebob.



Yeah, it was good back in the golden days. Ever since the movie, it started doing worse. Looking at fan reviews, people started complaining about the show since season four (which had Squid Crane, All that Glitters, and Karate Island).


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, it was good back in the golden days. Ever since the movie, it started doing worse. Looking at fan reviews, people started complaining about the show since season four (which had Squid Crane, All that Glitters, and Karate Island).



I think they had a director change at season four so that's when things went downhill.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 28, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I think they had a director change at season four so that's when things went downhill.



Do you mean that Derek Drymon took over, or was there another director? I know they had new writers and Stephen Hillenburg left.

Yeah, from what I learned about Spongebob, Mr. Krabs and what he has become is the prime example of how bad Spongebob went. We also know how Spongebob got more insane than ever, Patrick is even stupider, Squidward gotten mean, and Sandy is all about science (as well as she became a fool). But Mr. Krabs was the one who suffered the worst character change over time.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

I always look back at the old episodes and just sit down and think.
I thought that back in the old episodes squidward would stick up for spongebob from time to time and Patrick's jokes were funny, not straight up stupid. (FINLAND!) 
Plankton's plans would make sense, the computer wife (her names Karen, right?) wasn't a straight up smartass and Mr. Krabs wouldn't fire spongebob over a damn nickel.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Do you mean that Derek Drymon took over, or was there another director? I know they had new writers and Stephen Hillenburg left.
> 
> Yeah, from what I learned about Spongebob, Mr. Krabs and what he has become is the prime example of how bad Spongebob went. We also know how Spongebob got more insane than ever, Patrick is even stupider, Squidward gotten mean, and Sandy is all about science (as well as she became a fool). But Mr. Krabs was the one who suffered the worst character change over time.



Maybe I meant writer. I don't know. One of the two.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 28, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I always look back at the old episodes and just sit down and think.
> I thought that back in the old episodes squidward would stick up for spongebob from time to time and Patrick's jokes were funny, not straight up stupid. (FINLAND!)
> Plankton's plans would make sense, the computer wife (her names Karen, right?) wasn't a straight up smartass and Mr. Krabs wouldn't fire spongebob over a damn nickel.
> 
> ...



Like I said before, as long Plankton is the main antagonist, they will continue pointing at him in a negative light no matter what. But since they made Mr. Krabs much cheaper and greedier (like when he stole a secret ingredient without even paying little), fans now think that Mr. Krabs is worse. Plankton is evil as in cartoon villains as Mr. Krabs is evil as in real life jerks. That's why people think Mr. Krabs is worse.

While he even cares over little amounts of money over more important stuff, he also won't even pay over cheap things. Of course, if he was given the opportunity to earn $1 million if he prevents anyone from dying, he would save the person from death, but that's only for the money and not the person's life. He's only guided by money, whether it's to do good or evil. I would go for morals rather than rewards, and avoid making evil choices.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2015)

New favorite website comics - Fowl Language Comics.


----------



## jiny (Aug 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, it was good back in the golden days. Ever since the movie, it started doing worse. Looking at fan reviews, people started complaining about the show since season four (which had Squid Crane, All that Glitters, and Karate Island).


Ugh I hated the Karate Island episode. I was about 6, and I "imitated" what Sandy did to break out of the cage, and my mom saw me, and told everyone to come look, and I've hated the episode since then. Brings back bad memories..


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 30, 2015)

Hmm, back. Had a good weekend actually. Except two cats farting on me the whole film I watched on Saturday lol


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 30, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> Ugh I hated the Karate Island episode. I was about 6, and I "imitated" what Sandy did to break out of the cage, and my mom saw me, and told everyone to come look, and I've hated the episode since then. Brings back bad memories..



Crying​


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> Ugh I hated the Karate Island episode. I was about 6, and I "imitated" what Sandy did to break out of the cage, and my mom saw me, and told everyone to come look, and I've hated the episode since then. Brings back bad memories..



Some people criticized it because of a scene of how Sandy used the blow dryer to defeat the lip monster in that episode. Just to repeat what that scene was about, when Sandy went to floor 2 in that tower, there is a lip monster. Sandy used a blow dryer to dry out her lips. When she used the lipstick to moisten the lips, they broke. This scene lead Spongebob one step closer to the dark side of animation (which also had shows like Squirrel Boy and Johnny Test, which were heavily criticized).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2015)

Seriously, this site has issues. When I post a quick reply, it turns out to be a double post. Is posting a broken system?


----------



## Locket (Aug 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Seriously, this site has issues. When I post a quick reply, it turns out to be a double post. Is posting a broken system?



YOur internet or a glitch probably. 




Spoiler:  Just because



SO, on Thursday, a group of boys had a chat about the different video game companies. One of them said: 

" Nintendo is for family, "

And I thought this ( I probably should've said it XD):

"Video games are meant to be fun, fun for everyone" - Satoru Iwata

They probably don't know who he was though


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2015)

Moko said:


> Hmm, back. Had a good weekend actually. Except two cats farting on me the whole film I watched on Saturday lol



'Them some rude cats!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Psydye said:


> 'Them some rude cats!



Hah, yeah I guess they enjoyed being petted too much


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> YOur internet or a glitch probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's more of an internet issue. When you try making a duplicate post in the very same thread when someone hasn't posted after you yet in the span of five minutes, the forum doesn't let you make the post. So yeah, must be your internet delaying your post attempt.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2015)

Dilute said:


> It's more of an internet issue. When you try making a duplicate post in the very same thread when someone hasn't posted after you yet in the span of five minutes, the forum doesn't let you make the post. So yeah, must be your internet delaying your post attempt.



But at least people understood why Karate Island was criticized, right? That was the post I was trying to make.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

also ugh lol i need a smoke ._.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> But at least people understood why Karate Island was criticized, right? That was the post I was trying to make.



I didn't even know what you peeps were talking about lol. I just popped in this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> also ugh lol i need a smoke ._.



No smoking inside the house, miss.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

we have a balcony so no probs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I didn't even know what you peeps were talking about lol. I just popped in this thread.



I was talking about how Spongebob was going downhill, and how it started that trend since Season 4. I labeled Karate Island as one of the few episodes that signaled Spongebob's decline. And yes, it did. People were disgusted by the lip lady scene, they criticized the creators for making Sandy look like a fool, and they were upset with the overall plot. Someone even told me that there was supposed to be five agents, but we only seen four.

It turns out that the show didn't get any better after Season 4. Spongebob, now more insane than ever. Patrick was stupider than he used to be. Sandy is all about science. Squidward is now mean. Newer episodes mostly focus on Squidward getting tortured (like Good Neighbors when they made him do community service every Sunday as a punishment). And the show was not as funny as it used to be. But the number one sign that told us why Spongebob is going downhill was how mean Mr. Krabs has become. He used to play a fatherly role for Spongebob even if he wasn't his father, but now he's became cheaper and greedier.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Eh, never liked that show too much. The original/english version has its moments in the dialogue but most of the time it's just stupid.


----------



## matt (Aug 31, 2015)

Peanut is in my campsite


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

clicks random article on wikipedia

gets arif s. kinchen

reads it as ashs kitchen

lol

giggle

rofl

dead


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

also god

i cant listening to bruce springsteen's the river without crying so hard

gah


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't watch that show, so I honestly can't say xD

omg this mix is so good https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6j8fuvQICI


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Also god I feel so trippy atm...


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 31, 2015)

Are you high lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Are you high lol



i feel like it lol or more like stoned


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2015)

I've had my fair share of Lucy and shroomy exp.'s...salvia's a WHOLE nother ballgame though LOL!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2015)

we should try it sometime.

also i love how people react when i get all excited about old/obscure movies.. they are like.. ok what.. xD


----------



## Locket (Sep 3, 2015)

I HAVE TO FS IN SOCIAL STUDIES! LOOK AT ME GO!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

BREAKING THE WAVES TONIGHT


YES

<3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have no life.
Its nearly 1AM and im watching youtube.
Damnit.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

you dont want to know what I do those hours baby


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

Dude last night I stayed up till 6 am browsing some internet forum. Fml


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

I've been up to 6.30 at some point doing that and chatting with people lol 

i agree.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't even open my eyes after three
I usually limit myself to two.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 3, 2015)

Moko said:


> I've been up to 6.30 at some point doing that and chatting with people lol
> 
> i agree.



Oh we're two crazy people xD I've gone through sleepless nights just cuz I spent them all chatting with people or playing games. Then I realize it's too late to sleep so I'm like **** it and begin my daily routine.

XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2015)

Just remember.
Coffee.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Oh we're two crazy people xD I've gone through sleepless nights just cuz I spent them all chatting with people or playing games. Then I realize it's too late to sleep so I'm like **** it and begin my daily routine.
> 
> XD




haha yea i feel you XD i guess it was really bright that day and summer solstice so yeaaah

oh coffee i had but thanks


----------



## Mao (Sep 3, 2015)

im going to school in less than 10 hours could someone shoot me pls wish me luck


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2015)

good luck

also dayum when you forgot you jav like 1 liters of booze at home


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm trying to start the fast food discussion trend. Not working out well.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Food is bae though


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

food = poop

or wait bacon and eggs well i dont really like eggs so


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

I tried getting up at 9 AM.
It's 12:00 PM now.


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

Happens to me all the time  ^

The two reasons i stopped playing acnl are:
1) school gets in the way
2) i lost my ds charger and I can't be bother to find it. yes, i could buy another but you have to spend money on it, spend money on postage and wait for it at home


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mao said:


> Happens to me all the time  ^
> 
> The two reasons i stopped playing acnl are:
> 1) school gets in the way
> 2) i lost my ds charger and I can't be bother to find it. yes, i could buy another but you have to spend money on it, spend money on postage and wait for it at home



Do you have an electronics store nearby? I think even Walmart carries them somewhere.


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Do you have an electronics store nearby? I think even Walmart carries them somewhere.



I don't think so, or one that i know of anyway  i live in the uk so unfortunately walmart is pretty much non exsistent here. i'll try looking in all my cupboards because im extremely impatient when looking for stuff


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mao said:


> I don't think so, or one that i know of anyway  i live in the uk so unfortunately walmart is pretty much non exsistent here. i'll try looking in all my cupboards because im extremely impatient when looking for stuff



Oh okay.
There's a chance there will be one nearby. You just have to look.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 4, 2015)

good luck

also i should sleep what i'm doing here.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> good luck
> 
> also i should sleep what i'm doing here.



samee


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 4, 2015)

Moko said:


> good luck
> 
> also i should sleep what i'm doing here.



Sleep is for the weak!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Sleep is for the weak!



considering my busy week, i take that as a compliment


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm a weakling :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

me too atm i guess then ahaha.

also frick i'm still so emotional from watching Breaking the Waves

g..jsaddf it was sooooo good


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 5, 2015)

It's 4:28 am here btw


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

Moko said:


> me too atm i guess then ahaha.
> 
> also frick i'm still so emotional from watching Breaking the Waves
> 
> g..jsaddf it was sooooo good



I watched A Little Bit of Heaven yesterday and damn it was good.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

Sounds interesting ;o

also i should go take a shower n stuff omg


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh it is, I cried so much. Further proof I'm a weakling

You shouuuld they make you smell nicee


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

ha yeah and going to some friends later so i kinda have to


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Morning everyone c:


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

afternoon :3

also i love my sig tort and hyrax ftw


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Moko said:


> afternoon :3
> 
> also i love my sig tort and hyrax ftw



How are you? ^^

And is that from like a show or something?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

evening :3

yea your sig is pretty unique lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

throat hurts and a bit tired otherwise good :3

nah i found it on imgur and it's, well turts and looked fun :'D


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dilute said:


> evening :3
> 
> yea your sig is pretty unique lol



How are you? ｖ(⌒ｏ⌒)ｖ

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> throat hurts and a bit tired otherwise good :3
> 
> nah i found it on imgur and it's, well turts and looked fun :'D



Oh, are you sick too?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

somewhat it feel like it yeah cause my throat likes to mess around and such but probably cause i'm having period soon idk *shrugs*


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Moko said:


> somewhat it feel like it yeah cause my throat likes to mess around and such but probably cause i'm having period soon idk *shrugs*



Ah, mostly everyone in my school is sick, such as myself so I figured something was going around ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

xD Unless we actually attend the same uni probably not ahaha


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> How are you? ｖ(⌒ｏ⌒)ｖ



Pretty good! Been busy since morning, studying haha. How about you?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Pretty good! Been busy since morning, studying haha. How about you?



Alright, I have to work on a few essay's though, not fun. ;-;


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Alright, I have to work on a few essay's though, not fun. ;-;



Man that sucks :/ what's the essay about though?


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Man that sucks :/ what's the essay about though?



Abortion. I had to choose something that I felt strongly about(there was a small selection), and I didn't know I was going to have to write a paper as if I had opposite views on the topic than I do, so now I have to write a paper on being against abortion and it is difficult.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

ech that must be annoying. i could never write that i was against it. seriously pro-lifers everywhere are so annoying ..geh

goo dluck though.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 5, 2015)

Did I mention I hate turts?

Except Tank. He's adorable.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

-ignores-

also stupid throat stop hurting agh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

It's still hurting? :/

If it doesn't go away by tomorrow, go talk to a doctor


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

yeah and nah shouldn't be needed, it usually go away after some times


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

tfw when you play CAH with friends in real life and you win by like 1-2 cards lel


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Ah okay if you say so

Damn I haven't played CaH in a while. We should organize a CaH game in here


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

yeah unless it's about to get a cold it's usually just less than a week :3

yeah.. we use to play before summer here on the internet version but meh timezones and people not so much online.. yea


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 6, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah unless it's about to get a cold it's usually just less than a week :3
> 
> yeah.. we use to play before summer here on the internet version but meh timezones and people not so much online.. yea



TRUTH. I used to stay up just to play and it would be even funnier cause I would get delirious... LEL


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

lel kinda same it was so fun </3


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Yoo we should play together sometime.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

yassss it's so much fun with the right people


----------



## Athera (Sep 6, 2015)

I agree, my friends and i sometimes play it at school during recess/lunch and it puts me in such a good mood for the rest of the day


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

How about tomorrow 16 hours from now? What time zones are you guys in?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

sounds awesome :'D we need to do another night !! (well afternoon for most of you guys lel)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah and gmt+1 (sweden)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh I'm GMT + 5.5 soo I'm 4.5 hours ahead of you.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

India?

ah well we should be to play someday


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah, New Delhi. Moved here years back.

Yepp, sounds good


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Cool.

GMT -8 (BC, Canada)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2015)

ya i'm busy tuesday most likely otherwise shoulda been fine


----------



## f11 (Sep 7, 2015)

there was a  gun point robbery at this gamestop near my house and its scary bc I almost went there today. heres the link: www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_28768085/morgan-hill-police-continue-stake-out-apartment-complex


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 7, 2015)

Crys said:


> there was a  gun point robbery at this gamestop near my house and its scary bc I almost went there today. heres the link: www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_28768085/morgan-hill-police-continue-stake-out-apartment-complex



Why would someone rob a gamestop? That's just awful


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Crys said:


> there was a  gun point robbery at this gamestop near my house and its scary bc I almost went there today. heres the link: www.mercurynews.com/crime-courts/ci_28768085/morgan-hill-police-continue-stake-out-apartment-complex



someone really wanted games huh :/


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey guys, just wanted to drop in and say this post is my 5,000th post and I decided to write it here. I couldn't really think of anywhere else to post so.... Yay!


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to drop in and say this post is my 5,000th post and I decided to write it here. I couldn't really think of anywhere else to post so.... Yay!



Congratulations! 

Can't wait until I get to 5k ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

grats y'all still have a bit to go though


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

Moko said:


> grats y'all still have a bit to go though



where did you even get a post count like that that's crazy


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 7, 2015)

Uh, I used to spam around way more when I had the games and were more active, haha.

And I've been here for 2 years in October


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh so you don't have any AC games anymore? Ironic 

and yaa you're pretty old haha


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Oh so you don't have any AC games anymore? Ironic
> 
> and yaa you're pretty old haha



Wow how rude


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 7, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Wow how rude



I meant that in a forum age way, not literally :c


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I meant that in a forum age way, not literally :c



I know, I was joking ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Lol, no I don't. Mainly because 3DS consoles are hella expensive here unless you get them used or off sites like ebay or whatever and the lack of games is really good. Seriously Nintendo, what's with your region lock? You don't need that for better internet lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2015)

It's almost my one-year anniversary on this forum. Just one more day.

And if anyone witnessed my claims to leaving the forum, this is true. I am leaving. In fact, I'm not going to be on much longer. I just want to make it to at least one year on this forum.

And another thing. Even if I have a few warnings and one infraction, my record was never tainted with a ban. I successfully went one year without being banned.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats on the one year! Sad to see you go though ;-; good luck in your future endeavors :')


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> It's almost my one-year anniversary on this forum. Just one more day.
> 
> And if anyone witnessed my claims to leaving the forum, this is true. I am leaving. In fact, I'm not going to be on much longer. I just want to make it to at least one year on this forum.
> 
> And another thing. Even if I have a few warnings and one infraction, my record was never tainted with a ban. I successfully went one year without being banned.



Goodbye friend. And remember, Godspeed.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Goodbye, it was interesting to see you post, though. Hope you have a good time and maybe you'll come back someday.

Yeah I have those as well but yeah I've been without a ban so that's good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2015)

I'll still be here for another week. September 15th should be the day I will quit.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Ah, makes sense I guess.

Also for you other peeps we really need to play CAH sometimes.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> Ah, makes sense I guess.
> 
> Also for you other peeps we really need to play CAH sometimes.



Definitely, definitely. I'll be free in 12 hours from now~


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Yerrrr.. might be free thursday since i'm doing monthly grocery crap with mom tomorrow and then going out with a friend


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

Moko you around? We should play rn


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

mew

kind of unless mom wanna go shopping on the spot lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

Lolnvm my PC crashed lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Probably gonna take a nap, been living off 20 minutes of sleep from last night lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

lol is ok x)

aight m8 maybe some other time ^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

(Just realized I overused lol, lol m8)

You're too nice :') swear to God we're definitely playing today if you decide to stay up late.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah maybe after I get home from tonight we could maybe.. We do need to be at least 3 people if we are playing online though.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh someone else here could definitely join. CaH is too fun to avoid.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

yes i think the problems are they need people too and diff timezones.. ech

oh well since i'm feeling way better today i should have no problem being up later


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 9, 2015)

I'd love to play now.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2015)

holy **** i think i had too much sake tonight

fufuf


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2015)

What CaH

I'm so lonely and stupid in both high school and here ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

cards against humanity. oh well maybe some other night.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 10, 2015)

Another night, yea.

Last night I was terribly tired last night, idk how I was alive. Forgive me T.T


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

me neither haha i just have a bad habit getting online when i shouldn't lel


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2015)

tfw when your mom leaves fancy seafood/scampi stuff in the fridge :'D

her friend does some dank cooking man


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh jeez, _that game_.
Don't get me wrong, I would *LOVE* to play CaH.......
But it's a little _too_ much for a 13 year old.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

It's not.. lol I've seen younger people been on our nights haha. Up to you though, I don't say no if you wanna join sometime.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

Lol yeah, pretty much what she said. It's a fun game, join us sometime. 

Also Moko chooses some really really mild card packs(last games' cards were super lame tbh, not gonna lie) so you'll be fine lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Lol yeah, pretty much what she said. It's a fun game, join us sometime.
> 
> Also Moko chooses some really really mild card packs(last games' cards were super lame tbh, not gonna lie) so you'll be fine lol



Lol, those PAX ones are boring, also I can't really pick exactly what we get lol.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Meh, might. Depends on if it's free or not.
Indians are cheap


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

LOL SORRY I LAUGHED THERE SO MUCH

sorry

not sorry


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Doesn't really matter, I just insulted myself lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Meh, might. Depends on if it's free or not.
> Indians are cheap



Lmao. Totally feel you. 

Yeah it's free man.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

yeah it's free, it's on the web

you can buy the actual physical version on their site though, two of my friends have it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

i've never actually owned CaH physically. Barely anyone knows about it here.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2015)

it's fun to play irl XD
 depends on the company but those two i play IRL with are dank stuff


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2015)

Is anyone going to do some fun events or things in ACNL when it's close to the holidays? I'm thinking of doing lots of giveaways close to Halloween and possibly Christmas and things. I'm also going to be Santa Claus in the game near Christmas and give my friends presents when I visit their town lol


----------



## milkday (Sep 13, 2015)

who would you see if you suspected you had anxiety?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm leaving TBT today. It might just be a break though.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> who would you see if you suspected you had anxiety?



Most definitely a counselor. OR a psychiatrist.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Most definitely a counselor. OR a psychiatrist.



yea that's the best if you can.

alsy why @hardy? :c


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 13, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I'm leaving TBT today. It might just be a break though.



Aww, how come?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh and by the way, you should head straight to your parents first if they can help you :')


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

Moko said:


> yea that's the best if you can.
> 
> alsy why @hardy? :c






			
				Dawnpiplup said:
			
		

> Aww, how come?



I'm too busy now..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

makes sense i guess


----------



## milkday (Sep 13, 2015)

Told my mum I had anxiety. She said "I know". Upon asking why "not many kids complain of feeling sick EVERY SINGLE NIGHT for years".


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2015)

wow..
gg mom :/


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2015)

It's been fun, but I think it's time to go.
Thank you to all of TBT for making my life somewhat less boring. I'll most likely be back but most of you will probably be gone.
Have a nice life! Goodbye.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2015)

Goodbye, and I hope you come back sometime 

Also ech searched my news sites here for the California fires.. not much besides a few notices but holy crap...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> Goodbye, and I hope you come back sometime
> 
> Also ech searched my news sites here for the California fires.. not much besides a few notices but holy crap...



Yeah, it was terrible. Those fires are highly destructive.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> I'm too busy now..



Aww, I see.  well good luck irl, wish you the best.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2015)

Have a good day, peeps!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Yeah, it was terrible. Those fires are highly destructive.



They are, and considering how easy gas (and stations of those) burn... yes :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Have a good day, peeps!



hey long time no see :3 you too!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Honestly I'm really worried about Kaydee. Hope she's alright


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Honestly I'm really worried about Kaydee. Hope she's alright



me too ;u;

also i wish they had more updates here tbh :/


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Moko said:


> me too ;u;
> 
> also i wish they had more updates here tbh :/



Oh you can always look up the internet. 

Looks like a woman died from the flames.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Oh you can always look up the internet.
> 
> Looks like a woman died from the flames.



yeah they put up some more info finally.

yeah seems she was disabled and didn't make it out in time.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah. Poor thing ): 

Australia gets so many of these.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah, so sad ;u;

And they had some pictures now as well.. holy hell...


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah I saw. This is crazy.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Yeah I saw. This is crazy.



yeah that old man holding his pug or what dog it was made me cry.. ughhh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2015)

Today is that day I decided to leave. I even left a blog entry announcing my departure. I'll still be here for the rest of the day, but that's just about it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

Hm, good bye and hope you find your time outside the site fun as well  I really enjoyed your posts in the debate threads and such even if we're not on the same opinions.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Take care Apple :') too bad I couldn't see you post around much. Good luck in your future endeavors ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2015)

Moko said:


> Hm, good bye and hope you find your time outside the site fun as well  I really enjoyed your posts in the debate threads and such even if we're not on the same opinions.





Aerate said:


> Take care Apple :') too bad I couldn't see you post around much. Good luck in your future endeavors ^^



Thank you very much you two. And hopefully, you can meet another cool person like me.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Hopefully we will, yes 

Again, good luck buddy ^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Today is that day I decided to leave. I even left a blog entry announcing my departure. I'll still be here for the rest of the day, but that's just about it.



Aww ok  wish you luck and the best.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2015)

I hope so too, already met a lot here 

Also tfw when you have creepy nightmares about Japanese candy and your friend o__o


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> I hope so too, already met a lot here
> 
> Also tfw when you have creepy nightmares about Japanese candy and your friend o__o



So much for reading those kinda mangas huh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2015)

Aerate said:


> So much for reading those kinda mangas huh



Lololol had nothing to do with that, it was not ero-guro things lol.

Also seems I'm busy today so talk another time :3


----------



## Rasha (Sep 16, 2015)

I just had a dream that I started smoking! it's because I kept thinking about it lately. I think I might really want do it at some point but I don't know when and i don't even know why I want to do it. most of my friends smoke but i don't want them to know about this. I'm such a silly person sometimes


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

god i hate when you incidentally zoom on random webpages so the test gets really small agh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> god i hate when you incidentally zoom on random webpages so the test gets really small agh



You mean accidentally don't you? xD

Sucks though smh


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> You mean accidentally don't you? xD
> 
> Sucks though smh



yeah sorry a bit tired lel

yea it does cause i have no idea which button/mouse combo or whatever it is


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah sorry a bit tired lel
> 
> yea it does cause i have no idea which button/mouse combo or whatever it is



Lel go to sleep m8

Um its Ctrl + scroll up/down for zoom in/out so ya


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

no it's 12.34 pm here no m8

yeah i think i know what caused it, the pad on my laptop were freaking out cause i forgot to turn it off.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Ohh right that makes sense. And looks like you're 3.5 hours behind me lol.

We haven't played Cards in a while


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

yes i am, we are on summertime until late october i think

omg

yes

we must do that again just need someone with stable internet


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

also

anyone up for CAH


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2015)

Learned about vivisection. 'Sh**'s ****e up.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Learned about vivisection. 'Sh**'s ****e up.



It's not ****ed up, per se. Quite helpful in my opinion ^_^ I love doing it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

Wish I could stand the smell lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2015)

Aerate said:


> It's not ****ed up, per se. Quite helpful in my opinion ^_^ I love doing it.



Dissecting live animals is good? I just feel there has to be better ways of dealing w/ illnesses not understood.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Dissecting live animals is good?



I wouldn't really call it "good"; it has its merits and demerits. As a bio student I know how much useful it is for research, having done a lot of it myself, but it does make me feel pity for the test subjects. We usually choose dead animals though.


----------



## Locket (Sep 17, 2015)

Someone in my group in Language Arts was drawing the illuminati on a book cover. My teacher searched it and she explained it to the group. And she asked the person who said ot how he knew it was the illuminati

They had earaser wars too. It was quite the hour.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Someone in my group in Language Arts was drawing the illuminati on a book cover. My teacher searched it and she explained it to the group. And she asked the person who said ot how he knew it was the illuminati
> 
> They had earaser wars too. It was quite the hour.



LOL.. omg sounds so fun 

also hmm i hope i find some records today :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

Good luck with the records :33


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

tanks m8

also lol i had great fun with cards last night lol <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 18, 2015)

Aw yeah it was fun <3 we gotta play more.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2015)

yeah your friends are rad af xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

Okay well I need to put on a facemask today.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

and i slept for way too long smh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)

I can see that


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

LOL yeah probs the booze though ahah

also i wanna jav cah game


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2015)

this thread is now about turts


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 20, 2015)

that's a cute strawberry


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

i said turts


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

yes


----------



## davroslek (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)

snapper


----------



## Damniel (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Sep 21, 2015)

I never knew that there are *that* many people here who are horrible beings, have some shame people. karma will get you one day


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2015)

also lel skype ****ing around

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, all the turts are for Kaydee. I hope you and everyone is well and may great A'Tuin be with you.


----------



## Beary (Sep 22, 2015)

DO YOU REMEMBER MY NAAAME
DO YOU REMEMBER WHO I USED TO BEEEE
NOW I ADMIT IM NOT THE SAAAAME
BUT IVE RETURNED SO GET READY FOR BEARY

( in shorthand: im back from a hiatus )


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2015)

yes hi there

also when you find a nice dress but it ends up being weird af lol


----------



## Rasha (Sep 23, 2015)

Beary said:


> DO YOU REMEMBER MY NAAAME
> DO YOU REMEMBER WHO I USED TO BEEEE
> NOW I ADMIT IM NOT THE SAAAAME
> BUT IVE RETURNED SO GET READY FOR BEARY
> ...



yes Beary. I know who you are but I think you don't remember me...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2015)

fffffffffffff why do i listen to those songs  im gonna cry anytime


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> yes Beary. I know who you are but I think you don't remember me...



.... i dont
i am sorry how can i repay u


----------



## Rasha (Sep 23, 2015)

Beary said:


> .... i dont
> i am sorry how can i repay u



of course you don't because I changed my username
I used to be R-Cookies, there you go


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> of course you don't because I changed my username
> I used to be R-Cookies, there you go



hELLO FRIENDO I HAVE MISSED U


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 23, 2015)

Beary said:


> DO YOU REMEMBER MY NAAAME
> DO YOU REMEMBER WHO I USED TO BEEEE
> NOW I ADMIT IM NOT THE SAAAAME
> BUT IVE RETURNED SO GET READY FOR BEARY
> ...



I'm gonna explode.....
......
...........
*IT'S MY CANDEH BUDDEH*


----------



## Beary (Sep 23, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> I'm gonna explode.....
> ......
> ...........
> *IT'S MY CANDEH BUDDEH*



*CANDEH BUDDEH I HAVE RETURNED TO YOU*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 23, 2015)

Beary said:


> *CANDEH BUDDEH I HAVE RETURNED TO YOU*



THANK GOD, I MISSED YOU SO


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> THANK GOD, I MISSED YOU SO



TYYYYYY <3

hii
omg

i miss our terraria days


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 24, 2015)

Moko said:


> TYYYYYY <3
> 
> hii
> omg
> ...



Hiii!
You must not miss them tho, because they will return someday! It's just my computer broke down for no reason and I need to find a way to fix it xD


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> Hiii!
> You must not miss them tho, because they will return someday! It's just my computer broke down for no reason and I need to find a way to fix it xD



yes we need to fight moon lord </3


----------



## Locket (Sep 25, 2015)

My cat found out how to jump my uncle and aunts fence. I looked over there and found out he was there! He's a lucky kitty because the dogs didn't notice.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 25, 2015)

p4g is awesome

but THAT ****ING DUB SERIOUSLY

no


----------



## Heyden (Sep 27, 2015)

My friend bought me a Molly amiibo card, yay
She's the only card I want in this series anyway (maybe a few others)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> My friend bought me a Molly amiibo card, yay
> She's the only card I want in this series anyway (maybe a few others)



cool molly is cute ^_^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2015)

It's basically impossible for me to stay of TBT
I DUN GET IT
It seems to be a large part of me. I might hop back on for a bit. School hasn't been so much of a killer than I thought it would...
Even if it kinda is.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh and I'm Sparro again


----------



## aericell (Sep 29, 2015)

omg welcome back


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Oh and I'm Sparro again



HI


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Oh and I'm Sparro again



oh hi there :3

also i want the new hhd bundle with the new 3ds xl but damn its so expensive smh


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> oh hi there :3
> 
> also i want the new hhd bundle with the new 3ds xl but damn its so expensive smh



Pshh you just got the vita silly


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Pshh you just got the vita silly



ik ik ikr i need t play p4g damnit.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

Moko said:


> ik ik ikr i need t play p4g damnit.



go do it then jeez


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

omg

stfu go to the partay


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

it was laaame but hey i got food lol

also gravity rush is actually good lol. can get a bit tedious sometimes though


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2015)

yea i dont care about those games from that bundle they are boring


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Wait what uncharted is good what are you talking about


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2015)

i meant tearaway and the other.

also those games were obviously made just cause so eh idk


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

tearaway was good too omg

oh nvm i forgot you play pigeon dating sims


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 30, 2015)

Pigeons are really cute and I would totally date one. My tum hurts really bad and I wanna eat everything but have 0 things to eat. =[


----------



## Rasha (Sep 30, 2015)

smh, I keep promising myself to never use emotes again because they are childish but I end up using them anyway


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Pigeons are really cute and I would totally date one. My tum hurts really bad and I wanna eat everything but have 0 things to eat. =[



Wanna date a pigeon? Play Hatori dating sim (it's something like that)


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 30, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> smh, I keep promising myself to never use emotes again because they are childish but I end up using them anyway



They're not childish, what makes you say that lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Wanna date a pigeon? Play Hatori dating sim (it's something like that)



hatoful boyfriend

also

oh

god


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 1, 2015)

I didn't play Tetris yesterday ;u;


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> hatoful boyfriend
> 
> also
> 
> ...



I played through the entire game.
I deem that I no longer have a life.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I didn't play Tetris yesterday ;u;



neither did i.. ahem i was away durrrdurrr

also yeah i meant the game is annoying for giving you end route midgame


----------



## Locket (Oct 1, 2015)

I feel bad for someone

Lets call the girl Ann and the boy Joey

In PE we were playing a running game. Ann and Joey collided, and were both in the middle of the field. Ann was carried to the office by a friend (she only felt pain in her forehead, where Joeys chin hit her. As Joey was being inspected by the PE teacher and a science teacher, the PE teacher told us to go to another field (the fields are separated into parts). While we were getting lunch, we saw the two teachers carrying back Joey. We heard he could feel the pain all throughout his head. They took Joey to the office so he sat there for a little. It turns out he was sent to the hospital with a dislocated jaw.


And of course, the boy wasn't crying and the girl was bawling.


Yeah... *ow*


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

woooooooo.

ugh i should not be on now but i needed to get coffee because i had to book concert tickets ahem...


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> woooooooo.
> 
> ugh i should not be on now but i needed to get coffee because i had to book concert tickets ahem...



What kinda concert??


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What kinda concert??



Toto.. it's in february next year tho


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> Toto.. it's in february next year tho



But that's a long way away xD


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> But that's a long way away xD



well u need to book in time silly.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> well u need to book in time silly.



Get Rekt, Ayush. YOU SUCK

Jk


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> well u need to book in time silly.



ah i didn't know you have to book it THIS early xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Get Rekt, Ayush. YOU SUCK
> 
> Jk



Huh.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2015)

you kinda here i guess and better safe than sorry


----------



## jiny (Oct 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Some people criticized it because of a scene of how Sandy used the blow dryer to defeat the lip monster in that episode. Just to repeat what that scene was about, when Sandy went to floor 2 in that tower, there is a lip monster. Sandy used a blow dryer to dry out her lips. When she used the lipstick to moisten the lips, they broke. This scene lead Spongebob one step closer to the dark side of animation (which also had shows like Squirrel Boy and Johnny Test, which were heavily criticized).



oh! that's one of the parts I hated >;D


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

Lol, people are too sensitive about animation. It's not just for children around 3-5 years. There are everything from that to pure porn/hentai things.
Then what's suitable for each target audience and series is another thing, but that thing you mentioned now are supposed to be a bit fun and considering they used to air the Spongebob series on MTV where I live, I'm not surprised lol.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

I love it


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I love it


Oh god I was so happy when that ended wth was THAT!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2015)

that guy looks like a swedish tv host/singer dude ahah


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2015)

Enjoying some





right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Enjoying some
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shiii*t mate that looks so good :3

i want sake.. meh its so good


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

Turns out there is a place in the world called
Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
Just north of Wales.

There is also a place called Condom in Gers
And a place called ****ing in Austria.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

I need some of this


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 5, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> I need some of this
> 
> View attachment 151452



Umm, do you have trouble sleeping? ;u;


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Umm, do you have trouble sleeping? ;u;



I have severe insomnia I take medication for it but since i have been on it for a year with the same dozing it really doesn't work anymore. I will be up for days on end with little to no sleep, after day three it starts getting bad. you can't function right your mind thinks things are happening when they are not you start see flashes of lights sometimes. Day 4 is even worse. Longest i have gone without sleep was 5 days. I use to use that to write my music but not in the last 6 months as I have other things I am doing. I try everything but my sleep is just horrible. Even when I do sleep I wake up ever 2 hours


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Turns out there is a place in the world called
> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
> Just north of Wales.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they exist.

Talking about that Wales place... I wonder how it even came up being a place name.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yeah, they exist.
> 
> Talking about that Wales place... I wonder how it even came up being a place name.





Spoiler: holy sweet jesus











Something tells me the creator of that name just gave up. Maybe the Germanic people named it.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: holy sweet jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they were typing it, I'd think the creator just kept sliding his hands across the keyboard x3 That weather guy said it so fluently!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 5, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> If they were typing it, I'd think the creator just kept sliding his hands across the keyboard x3 That weather guy said it so fluently!



I can just imagine there being some conference over deciding the name or something, and there was too many arguments and they couldn't decide on anything. Then one guy said screw it and rolled his face on his keyboard and went with it. xD


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Spoiler: holy sweet jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably the old Celtic language or something. It has some meaning I suppose..

Well I think that guy is from Wales or something actually.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

Moko said:


> Probably the old Celtic language or something. It has some meaning I suppose..
> 
> Well I think that guy is from Wales or something actually.



I did read a little bit about it. It's been around since the old Roman Empire, back in 2000 BC. It's been around that long.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

Cool 

also the months now are gonna ruin me so many good films smh


----------



## milkday (Oct 8, 2015)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch means Saint Mary's Church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio of the red cave. I don't think there is a whirlpool or anything- I read somewhere that they made it up to bring tourists


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2015)

Most likely.. even if there was one it hella of a long name still.

Which is fun because there is an achievement in Civ V that you can get if you have a city with parts of the original name in it. Thing is you may have to found like 33 cities as the Celts before you can get it.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 10, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> I can just imagine there being some conference over deciding the name or something, and there was too many arguments and they couldn't decide on anything. Then one guy said screw it and rolled his face on his keyboard and went with it. xD



Leader: "Alright men! What should we name our city?"
Guy: "Lets name it (this)!'
Another guy: "No! We should name it (this)!"
Other guy: "You're all dumb, its obviously going to be named (this)!"
*arguing*
Leader: "**** this s*it I'm out" *scrolls hands on keyboard* *leaves*
Guy *looks at name* "Perfect!"

Although, computers weren't a thing back then, and even if they were i don't think you could get that name by sliding your hands on the keyboard, looking at the placement of the letters in the name on the keyboard. However he could've just typed random letters instead of just sliding his hands. Or maybe it's a combination of a bunch of words in another language that mean something. Like maybe "**** this s*it I'm out"

On an unrelated note, on guides for playing Smash and whatnot, they're like,

"Peach's down smash is to swirl around her dress like a blade on the ground. She is invincible for frames 11-49 and the sweet spot is for frames 36-52 bla bla bla" And I'm like, what are frames and how long do they last and how do you calculate this stuff and why do people care?? You're confusing me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2015)

XD yeah let's name it this so almost no one can pronounce it.

also apple pie is teh ****


----------



## Coricus (Oct 15, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Leader: "Alright men! What should we name our city?"
> Guy: "Lets name it (this)!'
> Another guy: "No! We should name it (this)!"
> Other guy: "You're all dumb, its obviously going to be named (this)!"
> ...



Hahahaha.

Frames confuse me, too.

At least I finally figured out what Wavedashing was after a long time.

People are frustrated that they can't make their characters slam themselves into the ground to move faster. XD

Oh, and I figured out how they categorize moves by direction.


But frames? Even if I know that they're probably the number of static images in a move, I have no idea how on earth someone could visually assess them or ever really use them in a capacity that saying "X moves faster than Y" wouldn't service just as well if not better.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

glad my stomach is better whatever it was, those painkillers helped at least i dont feel like crawling around on the floor with a swollen stomach ...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Moko said:


> glad my stomach is better whatever it was, those painkillers helped at least i dont feel like crawling around on the floor with a swollen stomach ...



I've seen your complaints about your stomach and I honestly thought you were dying lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I've seen your complaints about your stomach and I honestly thought you were dying lmao



nah im better rags is a bit late though so hope everything is alright lel


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 15, 2015)

Apparently my tongue can handle spicy foods but my stomach decided it can't. Idgaf I'm still eating spicy food


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

Spicy food is the best. My tongue can handle most considering how many times I burnt it XD

Also rags is on I think at least it seemed so. Yay!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2015)

Spicy food ftw. There should be a Ghost Pepper vodka. xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

Moko said:


> Spicy food is the best. My tongue can handle most considering how many times I burnt it XD
> 
> Also rags is on I think at least it seemed so. Yay!



It's hard when you're a pure Indian

Trust me


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

Who actually uses this thread?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> Who actually uses this thread?



not everyone but some still does 

@Sparro I feel you lol.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 18, 2015)

We are so close to 5k posts...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 18, 2015)

I can't believe it took like 4 years


----------



## mintellect (Oct 18, 2015)

I will give 1 TBT to the 5000th poster


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

AYY


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2015)

opp


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

1 tbt well have fun then.

also ugh wanna watch a film but im so sleepy fml


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks moko

Fml wearing the goddamn adhesive wrap at school ;-;
Rip my knee


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2015)

you needed it 

rip my head lol.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Thanks moko
> 
> Fml wearing the goddamn adhesive wrap at school ;-;
> Rip my knee



Congratulations, you are the 5,000th poster.

But jk no TBT for anyone


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2015)

lol username change?

o well I wanna watch more filipino/tagalog films, they are good :c


----------



## mintellect (Oct 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol username change?
> 
> o well I wanna watch more filipino/tagalog films, they are good :c



Yep! I might change back to Magic Marshmallow someday, but I'll probably never save up the bells again.
I wanted it to be just Diancie but that was taken.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2015)

It's kinda easy saving up those bells, but idk 

oh well hope everyone's having a good weekend.. i so don't want saturday ugh


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> It's kinda easy saving up those bells, but idk
> 
> oh well hope everyone's having a good weekend.. i so don't want saturday ugh



Saving up is impossible for me, I just keep giving them away ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2015)

ah i see.

well i keep buying flight rising treas though so i feel ya


----------



## Heyden (Oct 25, 2015)

finally got the lineup I wanted (well, I'll replace yellow with blue later)
too bad I'm broke and owe my friend 700 TBT lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats. I hope we have a fair this year cause I'd love an all-cloud background lineup at some point


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

smh @ some people.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> smh @ some people.



oh yes.

also NAOTO GO EAT GOAT BALLS I HATE YOUR LAB..


----------



## Thunder (Nov 1, 2015)

Aight buddies it's time for Christmas now.


----------



## matt (Nov 1, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Aight buddies it's time for Christmas now.



Merry Christmas


----------



## Thunder (Nov 1, 2015)

mele kalikimaka


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Aight buddies it's time for Christmas now.



and my birthday.. which is three days after christmas eve lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 1, 2015)

Moko said:


> and my birthday.. which is three days after christmas eve lol



Happy birthday m8


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Happy birthday m8



A bit early lel


----------



## Bowie (Nov 1, 2015)

The reason I have so many TBT Bells is because there is hardly anything worth buying anymore. I'm probably going to go nuts one day and send everybody 300 TBT Bells each or something.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

Bowie said:


> The reason I have so many TBT Bells is because there is hardly anything worth buying anymore. I'm probably going to go nuts one day and send everybody 300 TBT Bells each or something.



would be an awesome idea actually..

also totes gonna wear my shiny umbreon necklace on tuesday


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 1, 2015)

i annoyed a lot of people today i'm sorry


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

stupid bread :[ i hope i didn't eat too much of it now


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2015)

Worst part is that I live off grain & bread


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2015)

worse is idk if it had walnuts in it and i cant really eat those cause allergy but i think im fine


----------



## Mao (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a music theory exam tomorrow and i am doomed to fail what do i do

i'll have to retake if i fail and that bloody exam cost almost 40 quid otl


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2015)

40 quid wow man D: <

ugh i start at 9 tomorrow wheeee


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2015)

Moko said:


> and my birthday.. which is three days after christmas eve lol



So do ya get twice the presents or do you get combined birthday/christmas presents


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Thunder said:


> So do ya get twice the presents or do you get combined birthday/christmas presents



twice the presents usually :3

also tfw when you get like 3 diff. schedules for this course.. o well seems they put up the correct one as of now. glad im free on friday =D


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just relaxing now not doing much


----------



## Peter (Nov 8, 2015)

i just got deviantart and i'm so confused??
someone gave me llama badge wth


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2015)

grats xD

yeah that site is.. peculiar.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2015)

can't deciede which bag to get...

this:http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Messenger-Stealth-Microsoft-Surface/dp/B013VRCUQA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

or this:https://www.etsy.com/listing/189682764/gift-microsoft-surface-pro-2-sleeve?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=surface%203&ref=sr_gallery_6


----------



## tumut (Nov 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> can't deciede which bag to get...
> 
> this:http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Messenger-Stealth-Microsoft-Surface/dp/B013VRCUQA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> or this:https://www.etsy.com/listing/189682764/gift-microsoft-surface-pro-2-sleeve?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=surface%203&ref=sr_gallery_6


First one


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> can't deciede which bag to get...
> 
> this:http://www.amazon.com/CaseCrown-Messenger-Stealth-Microsoft-Surface/dp/B013VRCUQA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> or this:https://www.etsy.com/listing/189682764/gift-microsoft-surface-pro-2-sleeve?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=surface%203&ref=sr_gallery_6



The Canadian blood in me says to buy the one with the little bit of brown on it, whilst the Indian blood says to buy whichever is cheaper.


----------



## tumut (Nov 8, 2015)

I want a nipple transplant


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 9, 2015)

Why do you want that Lixx?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Lixx said:


> I want a nipple transplant



u can have mine.

not u cant

also ai is my bish ..p4g 5ever


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

I can't stop listening to Touhou music


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I can't stop listening to Touhou music



touhou is life man

also ugh gotta read now.. zZzz


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2015)

Moko said:


> touhou is life man
> 
> also ugh gotta read now.. zZzz



It's literally impossible to stop

I'm addicted to Mokou and Erin's (or Erien, I forgot how to spell it) theme


----------



## tumut (Nov 10, 2015)

Dark Gamer 8525 said:


> Why do you want that Lixx?


To build character.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's literally impossible to stop
> 
> I'm addicted to Mokou and Erin's (or Erien, I forgot how to spell it) theme



Eiren? lol idk there are so many char's

and yeah i feel the same with p4g imo


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2015)

OH MY GOD 
Solar Sect of Wisdom - Nuclear Fusion IS AMAZING


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2015)

This page has had 183,535 visits

wow i have to many pageviews lmao


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> This page has had 183,535 visits
> 
> wow i have to many pageviews lmao



What the hell, how does one even jesus


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> What the hell, how does one even jesus


imma kool kid obviously.

wonder if anyone has more or close to it (that is not a bot or such obviously)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

wow it's suddenly gone *really* rainy and windy here o-o'


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2015)

cold and windy here ugh. and on my period life's so good.. no.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> imma kool kid obviously.
> 
> wonder if anyone has more or close to it (that is not a bot or such obviously)



I'm only at like 17k damnit

Also Heian Alien + Lullaby of a Deserted Hell are my absolute favourites atm


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm only at like 17k damnit
> 
> Also Heian Alien + Lullaby of a Deserted Hell are my absolute favourites atm



xD better be cool bro.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

25k posts bow down bishes I'm Moko


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> 25k posts bow down bishes I'm Moko



Ayyyeee

You're even closer to the top.

I'm only at 17k ;-; I'm gettin' there though.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

Moko said:


> 25k posts bow down bishes I'm Moko



senpai


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

Sleepi said:


> senpai



yay kouhai noticed me ~


also must beat jer now ahaha


----------



## Thunder (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'm only at 17k ;-; I'm gettin' there though.



idunno if "only at 17k" is how i'd describe that.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

Thunder said:


> idunno if "only at 17k" is how i'd describe that.



lol, true.

also dank pasta is the shizz when you're hungry asf


----------



## matt (Nov 17, 2015)

I have
<===

- - - Post Merge - - -

Over 4000 wooo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

cool story bro


----------



## device (Nov 17, 2015)

moko spams the basement 24/7 so if this section was removed you'd have like <10k posts


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

device said:


> moko spams the basement 24/7 so if this section was removed you'd have like <10k posts



bitter are we? A lot of my earlier posts were from VTP and I usually hang around Gaming and Brewster as well.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 17, 2015)

When you don't have many posts at all


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thunder said:


> idunno if "only at 17k" is how i'd describe that.



Stop making me feel stupid tyvm


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Stop making me feel stupid tyvm



Hah I get you lmao

also jesus some old guys shouting in the stairways o_o stfu


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2015)

i like talking ****


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 1, 2015)

If it's wacky, you shouldn't have to worry about ghosts living in your house. You should have to worry about Soldiers living in giant noses shooting beams out of a tiny hole on the front. While you're stuck inside a pocket dimension in a bucket. That thread should be called the Official Paranormal Thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

oath2order said:


> i like talking ****



**** is life.

also m80 you too since i cant vm you.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 5, 2015)

I LIKE STICKERS MORE THZN YOU


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I LIKE STICKERS MORE THZN YOU



give me a rare one.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 6, 2015)

I just found out the true meaning behind Bhalspawn! Jerry Peet thinks they're a girl named Lily, and they have an imaginary friend that's also their fandom and only friend named Billy who looks like a boy!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 10, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I just found out the true meaning behind Bhalspawn! Jerry Peet thinks they're a girl named Lily, and they have an imaginary friend that's also their fandom and only friend named Billy who looks like a boy!



What
You what
I don't
What
How
What is this


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

#saltshaker

also hhd is taking over my life mango but the console is damn pretty. then the one they made for NL is awesome as well.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 10, 2015)

OOOOOOOOOOOG


----------



## Locket (Dec 10, 2015)

Big

Fat

Fluffy































*SNOWFLAKES!*

I said, it's decenber, its supposed to snow! Not rain!

Then five minutez later it snowed


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2015)

it's just windy and cold here ugh.

also today was crap ugh.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 11, 2015)

Moko said:


> it's just windy and cold here ugh.
> 
> also today was crap ugh.



We just had a windstorm, you're fine


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> We just had a windstorm, you're fine



no im not i was stuck in traffic for 1 ?-2 hours yesterday haha.

anyways staff better work on that moko saltshaker


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> no im not i was stuck in traffic for 1 ?-2 hours yesterday haha.
> 
> anyways staff better work on that moko saltshaker



They better, I'd love to see it. Also a golden cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

oh yes or a pizza one x))

#mokollectible2k15


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> oh yes or a pizza one x))
> 
> #mokollectible2k15



I'd get one because I am the self-proclaimed Pizza Queen!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I'd get one because I am the self-proclaimed Pizza Queen!



yass or a golden turt collectible with hippie themes to it :'D


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> yass or a golden turt collectible with hippie themes to it :'D



ALL HAIL QUEEN MOKO!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> ALL HAIL QUEEN MOKO!



#hippiemokollectible2k15


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm just gonna...casually slide in this thread nbd


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

that nostalgia avatar... *_*

also wtf am i doing up now lol i should sleep


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 12, 2015)

I just screenshot it from a Buzzfeed quiz because this face represents everything I feel in life.

What time is it where you are?? It's only 8:00 p.m. over here!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

1.15 am haha but mom is watching some stupid film so i cant sleep anyways


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> 1.15 am haha but mom is watching some stupid film so i cant sleep anyways



Woah it's only 4:15PM here, are you somewhere in Australia?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Woah it's only 4:15PM here, are you somewhere in Australia?



LOL no sweden


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> LOL no sweden



Wow I was far off

I facepalm at my stupidity when it comes to time


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

you can say that.. i guess you are west coast or something though if it's that early


----------



## jiny (Dec 12, 2015)

innerutopia said:


> I just screenshot it from a Buzzfeed quiz because this face represents everything I feel in life.
> 
> What time is it where you are?? It's only 8:00 p.m. over here!



It's 6:27 PM here.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> you can say that.. i guess you are west coast or something though if it's that early



Yep, directly on the coast.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2015)

ah cool beans, think im gonna try sleep anyways cause i'll only play binding of isaac rebirth until 4 am anyways


----------



## Psydye (Dec 13, 2015)

I've come back 'cause I'm bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I've come back 'cause I'm bored.



hey welcome back i miss your music posts!


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 13, 2015)

I will post here as a means of (somewhat) putting off studying...even though my finals start tomorrow.


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 13, 2015)

Thinking about whether I should travel or stay home for new years...


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2015)

Anyone else bored out of their mind right now?


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 14, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Anyone else bored out of their mind right now?



I thought I was the only one


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2015)

tfw when your teacher says "read this and that for tomorrow" and they don't say what we should read.. um


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 14, 2015)

this and that


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 15, 2015)

Peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 15, 2015)

What should I eat for dinner?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2015)

finally xmas holidays woo


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

2 MORE DAYS UNTIL I ACHIEVE NIRVANA


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 17, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> 2 MORE DAYS UNTIL I ACHIEVE NIRVANA



Schools out, eh?
Saaaaaame


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2015)

weeeee snowbunnies whee

tfw when you jav strong coffee


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

1 MORE DAY UNTIL NIRVANA


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

tired asf yay!

also i should totally go outside but it's so much more fun being home : c


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

8 MORE HOURS UNTIL NIRVANA HAS BEEN REACHED. BUT RIGHT NOW I AM IN NARAKA


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

NIRVANA HAS BEEN REACHED AT LAST

TIME TO CELEBRATE VICTORY IZZY STYLE


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

woo, congrats


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Who here said happy birthday to tbt?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

not me idk i just said grats to tearypastel lol cause i kinda know who they are 

also finally hit 200k pageviews anyone got more?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

How you check your page views?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

down left on your profile where your 10 recent visitors are


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Can someone get mine to 10k?  lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

good luck ahaha

also mm gotta love when you find obscure as hell music and you try finding it for real digging deep sht


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

my page has 10k reviews ha


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> not me idk i just said grats to tearypastel lol cause i kinda know who they are
> 
> also finally hit 200k pageviews anyone got more?



i am so close to 10k views


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

congrats :#

also stupid song it's literally only on soundcloud wtf


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Who likes the forums?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

CUTIE CUTIE CHEWY LOVE


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm sick and I'm going to a soccer game soon.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> CUTIE CUTIE CHEWY LOVE



CANDY CANDY CANDY CANDY CANDY

sweetie sweetie girls love.

thank you now i have that and another song in my head at the same time wtf.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

I wanna go ice skating


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

So do I but there's no rinks near me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

tfw when you're up past 1 am digging up weird music. <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> tfw when you're up past 1 am digging up weird music. <3



Are you okay?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> So do I but there's no rinks near me.



Move to Canada; the entire country is its own ice rink and I know that from experience.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

NO IM NOT I WANT THIS RECORD AHHHHH


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> NO IM NOT I WANT THIS RECORD AHHHHH



How long have you been searching
Jesus ****ing Christ on a stick with two poles


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Sparro said:


> How long have you been searching
> Jesus ****ing Christ on a stick with two poles



a few days idk? haha but it's obscure asf .. some record from the guinea-bissau/cap verde independence movement from like early 70s i think


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

Moko said:


> a few days idk? haha but it's obscure asf .. some record from the guinea-bissau/cap verde independence movement from like early 70s i think



try downloading it then uploading it


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> try downloading it then uploading it



i dont have it lol i could try rip from somewhere though.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

yet anoher album i want that icould only find a song of lmango..


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 21, 2015)

OH NO GAVE UP ON THE RIDDLE I CRY JUST A LITTLE


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

I just found a rat under my bed.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I just found a rat under my bed.



karma


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

omg yes re-designing that hhd hospital my life is complete.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> omg yes re-designing that hhd hospital my life is complete.



Sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun



with my references, oh yes it was so much.. glad i got that game. i did a jungle kind of hospital in the outdoors.. not that anyone will get my ref (no not mash lol) but i had a blast.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> with my references, oh yes it was so much.. glad i got that game. i did a jungle kind of hospital in the outdoors.. not that anyone will get my ref (no not mash lol) but i had a blast.



lmao
I don't got HHD and I don't actually plan on getting it anymore.
I'm getting either Super Mario Maker and Splatoon and I'm super ****in excited


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> lmao
> I don't got HHD and I don't actually plan on getting it anymore.
> I'm getting either Super Mario Maker and Splatoon and I'm super ****in excited



yeah each to their own. it was my fav aspect in new leaf and the fact it doesn't run on a real-time basis makes it relaxing :]

ya i dont have a wii u.. i've always been more of a handheld person anyways.

also about my music hunting the past nights, i found some songs and some records i wanted but some are just so rare.. which is to be expected but agh xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah each to their own. it was my fav aspect in new leaf and the fact it doesn't run on a real-time basis makes it relaxing :]
> 
> ya i dont have a wii u.. i've always been more of a handheld person anyways.
> 
> also about my music hunting the past nights, i found some songs and some records i wanted but some are just so rare.. which is to be expected but agh xD



Ahh, I see. No time-travelling then I guess? XD

Wii U's are somewhat worth it, especially with the new exclusives that are out.

That music search took about what...like 3-5 days?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

oh ya i tt'd a lot back in the days. it's more that my game glitched on times and **** before and people moved out when they shouldn't and stuff made me stressful with gracie crap and such.

yeah i dont think my mom would like it though lol.

considering it was stuff from portugal, angola and guinea-bissau from the early 70s.. yes. still failed to locate some stuff.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> oh ya i tt'd a lot back in the days. it's more that my game glitched on times and **** before and people moved out when they shouldn't and stuff made me stressful with gracie crap and such.
> 
> yeah i dont think my mom would like it though lol.
> 
> considering it was stuff from portugal, angola and guinea-bissau from the early 70s.. yes. still failed to locate some stuff.



Yeah, I think the overload of my TTing ended up with my game just breaking as a result XD

My mom's okay with it, as long as she gets to watch her dramas at the end of the day lmao

Good luck with that!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

yeah idk if it was of that but the 8-9 villager and campers broke it somehow. i dont mind tt at all since it's helpful for cycling and upgrading.

lel my mom watches tv 24*7 and we only have one in our small living room so it wouldn't work.

haha thank you my teacher will be proud of me XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah idk if it was of that but the 8-9 villager and campers broke it somehow. i dont mind tt at all since it's helpful for cycling and upgrading.
> 
> lel my mom watches tv 24*7 and we only have one in our small living room so it wouldn't work.
> 
> haha thank you my teacher will be proud of me XD



Yeah that's  what happened to me

My mom likes to watch TV in the mornings, watch the six o'clock news and at night. She only watches Indian dramas when she isn't watching the news XD

Haha I could see why


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

ah i see so it's more common then, good to know ahah.

mine watches like morning and night so if i had any tv consoles i could only play daytime lol.

mm yeah i need to tell her when i get back XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> ah i see so it's more common then, good to know ahah.
> 
> mine watches like morning and night so if i had any tv consoles i could only play daytime lol.
> 
> mm yeah i need to tell her when i get back XD



wow lmao
My mom would just take the remote any chance she got tbh knowing her

Lmao I bet she would praise you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

wow man she's worse than mine XD

well yes she would cause we've been watching stuff from that era in film studies as part of my documentary class so yeah lmao.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Moko said:


> wow man she's worse than mine XD
> 
> well yes she would cause we've been watching stuff from that era in film studies as part of my documentary class so yeah lmao.



Sometimes she gets mad at us for not letting her watch TV
Even though when she wants TV she gets it
Because we'd all die if she didn't get it
She'd literally erupt like a volcano


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Sometimes she gets mad at us for not letting her watch TV
> Even though when she wants TV she gets it
> Because we'd all die if she didn't get it
> She'd literally erupt like a volcano



oh god sounds like a harsh **** i mean i usually let her watch stuff unless i wanna watch a movie or M*A*S*H so I'm usually ok with it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 22, 2015)

its too cold here i wanna go back

ME RN:


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 23, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> its too cold here i wanna go back
> 
> ME RN:



It's not even that cold yet, you're fine eh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

Sparro said:


> It's not even that cold yet, you're fine eh



Your "eh"s make my day


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 23, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Your "eh"s make my day



You wanna be like a Canadian eh?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 23, 2015)

Sparro said:


> You wanna be like a Canadian eh?



YES PLS
I saw this on a shirt once when I was in Canada hehe:


----------



## Catsdance101 (Dec 23, 2015)

If you want to see wicked so bad there is the musical on YouTube, if you look it up, it is not good quality though at times.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How many of you guys in acnl have gotten the A.B.D  for having 100,000,000. Bells in the bank?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2015)

not me. even if i had that much at some point i probably wasted it all lol.


----------



## Catsdance101 (Dec 23, 2015)

Do any of you guys want a villager named Iggly, he is a not popular jock, but if he is your dream villager please contact me and tell me that you want him, I there is more than one person than highest bidder wins.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anybody want a villager named Iggly he is a not popular jock, if you want him please contact me so I can get him to you, if there is more than one person it is highest bidder.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 23, 2015)

Catsdance101 said:


> If you want to see wicked so bad there is the musical on YouTube, if you look it up, it is not good quality though at times.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How many of you guys in acnl have gotten the A.B.D  for having 100,000,000. Bells in the bank?



I did a TBT trade a while back where I gave the person 400TBT for 120,000,000.
If it weren't for that I would've never got it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow look at that my collectible lineup is somwhat symmetrical yay

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and happy 3.5K posts to me


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Dec 26, 2015)

This came totally out of the blue but this red pesto sauce (yes, red, not green) is excellent with some ranch-flavoured crisps. Also cream and dill-flavoured crisps.

Do you peeps prefer hot sauces or milder, more cool sauces when dipping crisps/chips/vegetables/etc?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 27, 2015)

StrawberryTiger said:


> This came totally out of the blue but this red pesto sauce (yes, red, not green) is excellent with some ranch-flavoured crisps. Also cream and dill-flavoured crisps.
> 
> Do you peeps prefer hot sauces or milder, more cool sauces when dipping crisps/chips/vegetables/etc?



I'm personally a bit of a hot sauce guy so I like things a bit spicy, but anything will do!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I'm personally a bit of a hot sauce guy so I like things a bit spicy, but anything will do!



yeah as long as it's not too fatty and creamy send it my way! but yeah i generally prefer spicy stuff!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I love hot wings so I bet I'd like that stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

3rd time i watch this movie what the ...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lol what movie


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Lol what movie



Concerning Violence. But I've seen two of the films he used clips for in that documentary so it makes it even more meta...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sounds violent. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Sounds violent. lol



well it is.. hence the name. i think one needs somewhat interest in history and politics though otherwise it's probably gonna be 9 random parts...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't like violent movies anyways, so I doubt I'd watch it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I don't like violent movies anyways, so I doubt I'd watch it.



Well it's more blood and armed fights and mental violence.. and some surgery scenes towards the end. It's not like action or people punching each others.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

I didn't mean action, I meant I don't like stuff like shooting or stabbing.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 29, 2015)

Heard Lemmy Kilmister died yesterday. 'Shame.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I didn't mean action, I meant I don't like stuff like shooting or stabbing.



Well don't watch it then 

@Psydye; yeah I heard this morning


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Who's that?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Who's that?



https://consequenceofsound.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/lemmy-vodka.png?w=807

this dude, played in Mot?rhead


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

tfw when you look for nice hippie dresses for ac: nl designs and you get kate middleton/duchess catherine things

like no i dont want her grey dress.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

Psydye said:


> Heard Lemmy Kilmister died yesterday. 'Shame.



Aww damn


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Man everyone has a kapp'n doll but me


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Man everyone has a kapp'n doll but me



I got really lucky with mine
As you can see it's the only present I got other than a pink


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 29, 2015)

Sparro said:


> I got really lucky with mine
> As you can see it's the only present I got other than a pink



The only present I really wanted was the green one anyways, at least I got 2 jingles.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Man everyone has a kapp'n doll but me



yeah i was lucky to get it from my nice turt princess <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Turt princess? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Turt princess? lol



kaydeekrunk...

come on baby light my fireee ~


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I know it's Kaydeekrunk but why turt princess? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

she's turt princess? imma turt queen.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Who's turt king? lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

camburn is turtgod so there would be that.

also meh im feeling so lazy right meow i should clean and probably go down gettin groceries n shizz


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I bet I'm lazier. ^.^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I bet I'm lazier. ^.^



maybe? haha.

also i deserve a golden poop collectible for being #1 ****poster


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

xD That would be a interesting collectible.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

I bet they totally want to make one


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

And what about the mokollectable?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> And what about the mokollectable?



labellefleur crashed it lmao

also i should do other things yet play clicker heroes ffff


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

I want a snowman collectible.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

i want more turts. 

also people stop shooting rockets/fireworks here god


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

New year's fireworks? And how about a turtollectible?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

yeah they are always early here ._.

yeah they need to make one. meow.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Last year my neighbour's nearly blew up a tree with those fireworks.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

holy ****

i personally dont like the loud sounds of them, be it they are nice to look at.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice to look at is one thing, blowing up a tree is another. Bye bye Toyota for being hit with a firework.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

yeah exactly if they weren't so loud and crashing into everything it'd been better


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah, but that's just how they work I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

ya :3

also gotta go down get groceries again and then go into town.. #busyasf


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Okay cya


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

yah i dont have to head into town just yet though i think a bit too early and it's cold so i dont fancy looking around there anyways


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

It's a blizzard where I am.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

Snow and mud here lol I wish my shoes had bigger heels somewhat :/

Also grandma stop baking your hair in the karelian pasties omg


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Why hair in the pasteries!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

cause they fall of her head idfk lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hairnet?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2015)

nah she has kinda short hair and i dont think she has one


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

If she has short hair how does she manage to get hair in the food?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> If she has short hair how does she manage to get hair in the food?



i said it falls off? lmao

also campsite pls have something other than birds or penguins fff


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

What villager do you want? A deer, hamster, lion?


----------



## Heyden (Dec 31, 2015)

yay 2016, sydneys fireworks were pretty cool, i could see from climbing onto my roof lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Still Dec 31, 2015 for me.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Same here. I'm really hoping I can stay up another hour to experience the New Year!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 31, 2015)

Only a little over an hour left for me!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Oops, I miscalculated for me. There's 129 minutes left for me if I got my math right (I'm pretty sure I'm off by a few minutes, though. I am not what you would call a math expert xD)


----------



## Thunder (Jan 1, 2016)

Time to spend the next three weeks accidentally typing 2015 instead of 2016.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 1, 2016)

Thunder said:


> Time to spend the next three weeks accidentally typing 2015 instead of 2016.


My brain still says its 2015.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

Thunder said:


> Time to spend the next three weeks accidentally typing 2015 instead of 2016.



oh yes. :c

also

RIP Wayne Rogers 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> What villager do you want? A deer, hamster, lion?



julian, rudy, gaston, ed, marshal for now p much


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

I have Julian and Marshal, they're really overrated, but they're alright. Can't say for rest, but I had gaston and ed in my campsite.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

i like em tbh.. not jsut cause they are overrated but i had both way back and ed is cool. and gaston has a cool stache and his room was the best in hhd


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Gaston reminds me of wario. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

lel he is cool xD

also buck omg move already also olivia is getting boring tbh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Olivia was one of my starting villagers, hated her.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

yea she was mine too but it was strategic to start with a good map with alright villagers, i dont wanna start with dreamies to have them move out the day after. i mean could have gotten birds and monkeys ew


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Yeah I hate the birds and monkeys, I like the cats, dogs and squirrels though. The octopi are alright.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Yeah I hate the birds and monkeys, I like the cats, dogs and squirrels though. The octopi are alright.



i like shep as for dogs, he's a bit of a hippie mango. cats,. most of them but they are overrated asf. octopi are cool but marina has some ugly bow on her back/head


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Can't stand that bow.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

haha yeah she's too girly for me in general i prefer the guys as for octopuses..

o well glad i jav curlos he is cool


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Curlos is my favorite sheep.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

mine are wendy and curlos  

also mother of all turts my island hates me


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

How?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2016)

it never got the diving suit mango.

o well i dont mind tours per se since you can nab fruits but still.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Man I need tbt for avatar animation.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

double post.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

good luck. i'd help but a bit short myself atm :[

also i s2g i haven't had a wetsuit since i got the island lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

The wetsuits are appearing a lot for me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> The wetsuits are appearing a lot for me.



i got one eventually but took some tting. oh well at least olivia is moving out.

also buck u meanie gief sloppy sofa


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 2, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> The wetsuits are appearing a lot for me.



Waiting for a wetsuit to pop-up (that catches my eye, preferably the striped one in Club Tortimer).

Gaaah, my head feels like exploding. Been having nasty head aches lately. Ouch. Hope it stops


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

i just took the first best one really xD was glad to jav one the least.

ugh that shucks man  hope you feel better!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

ANO KIMI TO ITAI KARA ITAI KARAAA ITAI KARAA ITAI KARA


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

Tina is awesome <3

Also I totally need a new book and I would have bought four but they never have the third part.. meh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 2, 2016)

CMON HAIR GROW LONGER


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

I started ACNL back up again but I'm having a hard time trying to get the permit. That's what I hate most about this game gah


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I started ACNL back up again but I'm having a hard time trying to get the permit. That's what I hate most about this game gah


ooh, what did you name your town?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> ooh, what did you name your town?



Pink Ice. I was going to name it after a South Korean city, but none of the names really fit with my mayor name, Ella.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Pink Ice. I was going to name it after a South Korean city, but none of the names really fit with my mayor name, Ella.


Seoul or Incheon are cute Korean town names. For your mayor, you can name her after significant Korean women/girls.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I started ACNL back up again but I'm having a hard time trying to get the permit. That's what I hate most about this game gah



Ikr, I'm scared to go and check the percentage..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

The permit was easy for me, just always clean up the town, talk to your villagers frequently, plant lots of greenery. That kind of stuff.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh no, RainCrossing just sent me a Skype message saying he won't be active much because of travelling.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> The permit was easy for me, just always clean up the town, talk to your villagers frequently, plant lots of greenery. That kind of stuff.



Share your wisdom with us because I keep doing the things you do and it takes foreeeveeer...


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

developement permit is really unnecessary.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> developement permit is really unnecessary.



I liked Wild World's short job you finished in 10 minutes better lol but I won't complain since it could be worse.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

I made over 190 posts today and I'm on the top ten posters thing.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> I made over 190 posts today and I'm on the top ten posters thing.



I went to check and omg I'm there as well I made like 65 I need help


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I went to check and omg I'm there as well I made like 65 I need help


It you made 124 posts today on mine, 40 more minutes until it all resets!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

It doesn't reset at 1:00 pm lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I started ACNL back up again but I'm having a hard time trying to get the permit. That's what I hate most about this game gah



yeah i used to hate this too but this time it went p fast for some reason lel


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> Seoul or Incheon are cute Korean town names. For your mayor, you can name her after significant Korean women/girls.



I was actually going to name it Seoul but I couldn't find any cute mayor names to go with it

I think I can try Mayor Yuri of Seoul?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

That would probably work.


----------



## jiny (Jan 3, 2016)

I went with Mina of Seoul instead, it sounds better


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I went with Mina of Seoul instead, it sounds better



nice.

also just cause i finally got marshal i had ed camping and i had 10.. FFUFUUUUUU


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> I went with Mina of Seoul instead, it sounds better


Mina of Seoul sounds great, but it looks like you will have to get the developement permit up again :c.


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> Mina of Seoul sounds great, but it looks like you will have to get the developement permit up again :c.



I know.. But actually I named my town Incheon, and mayor Joy. I like it, I named my mayor after a singer in a k-pop group Red Velvet. I think I'll stick with this for now c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

Why are like every nice flare jeans made for 10 feet tall people? And they don't rly offer to make them customized for your legs either...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

10 feet tall people?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

yeah the legs on the jeans are like super long so you need 58 feet platform boots so they don't drag on the ground :/


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

Why do they sell them if they're too long to wear?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

idk they want you to jav it anyways? yeah it's stupid or thy want you to wear high heels? ugh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 4, 2016)

5 foot high heels for jeans? dang


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2016)

like yeah it's rly annoying like i have boots with small heels that usually works for flare jeans but these legs are super long like wtf


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

I need this umbrella


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

me too now then you just push thru the masses lel


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...agical-World&p=2937818&viewfull=1#post2937818
Kayla's last post 
what if she died 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?1949-Day-2-Without-SockHead
beautiful blog post

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?684-Princess
#pally4mod2k14

http://www.belltreeforums.com/converse.php?u=28597&u2=25916&page=2
#blukkine (for those of you who are registered (or is it restricted to just my friends now?))


----------



## Squidward (Jan 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> Why are like every nice flare jeans made for 10 feet tall people? And they don't rly offer to make them customized for your legs either...



You can buy them and it doesn't take a lot of skill to shorten them. That's what I had to do when I was younger bc I was short and fat. Just google it or something!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

Squidward said:


> You can buy them and it doesn't take a lot of skill to shorten them. That's what I had to do when I was younger bc I was short and fat. Just google it or something!



I could try, although I don't really have a sewing machine and I don't know if that store offers to do it either since they don't really specialize in jeans and such. :/ Kinda sucks b/c the store who actually can do it for you is super expensive and all they have is skinny crap.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 7, 2016)

i wanna leave


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 7, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i wanna leave



leave...?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> leave...?



apparently everyone needs to make posts and threads about it.

anyways freaking cold here and mom woke me up early so i overslept so 0 effort again ugh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> apparently everyone needs to make posts and threads about it.
> 
> anyways freaking cold here and mom woke me up early so i overslept so 0 effort again ugh



lucky i can never oversleep because of school and im always tired


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

well i didn't want to- luckily weather was crap anyways but ugh ya


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2016)

Way I have 27001 posts now as of this one.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Way I have 27001 posts now as of this one.



Wow ok that's a lot


----------



## Thunder (Jan 9, 2016)

33 posts per day, sweet baby jesus


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

Thunder said:


> 33 posts per day, sweet baby jesus



exactly. 

also i just noticed you joined on my birthday. sweet quiche.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> exactly.
> 
> also i just noticed you joined on my birthday. sweet quiche.



Happy late birthday!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Happy late birthday!



thanks ^_^ i've seen a few joining on the 27th december at various years so that's cool


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 9, 2016)

wtf how


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

that was not a good idea aaaah


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah I see so many people that joined on Dec 27th.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Yeah I see so many people that joined on Dec 27th.



yeah it's so cool though cause i always think of my birthday lel


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

My birthday is soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

figured by your usertitle


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Should I get a animated avatar or username change? Still debating.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

if you want to make use of the animation get it..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I was going to but then I'm starting to want to change my username.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

lel then go for username.. save up m8
ah mean there are tons of nice still pictures to use...


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm gonna go for the username for now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

yes good idea 

also mm i feel so good taking a hot bath after all this cleaning n stuff.. mmm


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm so close to getting 1,000 tbt for the first time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

cool XD most i had was like.. 27-28k or something or 23k.. whichever used most to gain my white feather XD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

How did you get so much?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

I used to have valuable collectibles from the fair '14 and other stuff I sold.. And I saved up when they sold for the most.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Will I get 1k tbt or 5k posts first?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

i'd say it depends on where you post and the quality.. if you  only post here, def 5k posts


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm posting in caf? too.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 10, 2016)

my mom said she won like $4 from powerball lol


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thought you said 4k for a second. xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 10, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Thought you said 4k for a second. xD



omg I wish


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2016)

lol. also so glad buck moved now to get pashmina out. stupid goat butt


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 10, 2016)

NO JUST OPEN THE DOOR


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 10, 2016)

most bell tree bells i've ever had at one time was a little over 1,000
i gave them to lynnie
and then got 1000 again
i gave those to lynnie too


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2016)

rip bowie im so sad meow :[


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2016)

You know you're digging deep **** into music when you find facts about some vinyl with the national anthem of Guinea-Bissau...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

I still need to remove 80 words why.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 17, 2016)

Do u guys like animey or mangos better?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

like anime as in japanese anime or?

well neither rly cause i dont like fresh mangoes too much


----------



## Squidward (Jan 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> like anime as in japanese anime or?
> 
> well neither rly cause i dont like fresh mangoes too much



Yes but I purposely misspelled "anime" and "manga" for no good reason
I don't like mangoes either but what is a fresh mango? Is there some kind of a way in which you process a mango?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

well i dont read/watch too much of either nowadays, just one piece and some indie/eroguro stuff.

and yeah i dont like fresh mango fruits but mango ice cream, candy and juices are yum


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

brb writing this until 5 am i need to get up at 8 rip


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

i used to watch a lot of anime but cant anymore bc of school

i do try to watch all the total drama seasons over again over the summer though


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

fack i miss school already ;;


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

hey hey hey hier kommt alex.

ow man havent heard that in a while


----------



## Heyden (Jan 19, 2016)

I got into elective geography but my class is full of sht people :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

thanks a lot mom for waking me up .. gah


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Yay my thigh just woke up. It spread from my foot omg XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

Congrats... I hate when my legs get all sparkly and mineral water lol D: <


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

why do I always get a sore throat.
Second cold this year. 22 days into the year.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2016)

i want a pixie cut


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i want a pixie cut



Me too <:
I recently asked my dad for one and he said yes. It's been about a week, still no haircut


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

I need to cut my bangs but she always takes so much meh


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 23, 2016)

*doors swing open*
*everyone turns to look at the figure at the door*
Miss me?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

i was actually kidding about the pixie cut lol but conmgrats


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

no we dont miss you chicken person


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 23, 2016)

Pasta said:


> why do I always get a sore throat.
> Second cold this year. 22 days into the year.



Ouch, sore throats are the worst.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

They are. Although I get hella dark smoky voice whenever my throat fiddles so I guess there is that.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 24, 2016)

why did my sdhc card decide to stop working ahhhhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

MOTHERTRUCKING SADDLED BICHIR PLS DIE


----------



## RRJay (Jan 25, 2016)

the saddled bichir has feelings too ):


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

RRJay said:


> the saddled bichir has feelings too ):



NO IT DOESN'T
I had to fish for like 2+ hours last night smh.


----------



## RRJay (Jan 26, 2016)

Im not patient enough to fish lol in real life or in ac


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

idk about irl only did once in my early teens i guess and that was boring but hey anything family is for me lol.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm unbanned
Prepare to suffer


----------



## RRJay (Jan 27, 2016)

yikes


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Nah, jk <:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

nah lol.

also tfw when your mom (un)intentionally wake you up at 8 am because she is shouting to someone on her phone and then you sleep to 12 am .bruh not cool


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 27, 2016)

10,000th post! It _only_ took me nearly three years to reach quintuple digits


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> 10,000th post! It _only_ took me nearly three years to reach quintuple digits



woo congrats


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> 10,000th post! It _only_ took me nearly three years to reach quintuple digits



fite me bruh :]


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Moko said:


> fite me bruh :]



just you wait. I'll be the dank moko one day


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

Justina said:


> just you wait. I'll be the dank moko one day



jav a blast :]

-curses scorpions .. fml-


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

rip m8


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 27, 2016)

i'm in a relationship with someone i don't want to be in one with and i messed up with the person i think i still love last april
and valentine's day is coming up

romance in nathan's life is the definition of aids right now xoxoxoxo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

jfc can someone fix the tbt lag i don't quite fancy getting triple vm posts -.-


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

Valentine's Day is coming up. I like to imagine my crush is waiting to ask me out in that day. But it probably won't happen


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

so freezing here can i just fff


----------



## N e s s (Jan 28, 2016)

The girl I liked moved away, and I think i've been friend zoned by her so oh well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Valentines day related.


----------



## Llust (Jan 29, 2016)

i accidentally fell for a ****boy
wtf is wrong with me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2016)

RIP Paul Kantner


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

i think i just pulled a muscle in my back but i have varsity lacrosse tryouts monday


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2016)

Everyone be quiet about Valentine's Day, it's nothing special(outside of chocolate).


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

RIP Jacques Rivette  omg like everyone is dead now..

@psydye yeah i cant eat 99% of the chocolate anyways lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

this month has been awful with all the deaths like oh my goodness


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

aixoo said:


> this month has been awful with all the deaths like oh my goodness



yeah can i just jav december again 

also thinking of watching Shoah now but it's like 9++ hours so.. maybe


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2016)

Bored out of my mind(hence why I'm posting here).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Bored out of my mind(hence why I'm posting here).



not me just wondering if i missed donating a bug cause i still dont get the wall :/


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2016)

ya missed rice grasshopper.. figures.

also happy birthday to Luis Cilia aka dude in my avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2016)

Beezow Doo-doo Zopittybop-bop-bop is in the news again haha







also wtf i have a store now


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

GLITTER IN MY EYES


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> GLITTER IN MY EYES



oh so it was you i saw one the train the other day ahah.

http://trumpdonald.org/

best site ever


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 4, 2016)

EW TRUMPS SO UGLY AND HARD TO LOOK AT EW


----------



## Kayrii (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi, hi people ^.^ First time posting here - What's uuup?!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2016)

yes trump is ugly but you can try blowing off his ugly hair lmfao

not much having mountain dew and listening to music


----------



## Mao (Feb 4, 2016)

did this maths challenge today it was so difficult. doubt i'll even get bronze this time


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

29k posts here we go man


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

congrats


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2016)

muito obrigado

also ugh i think i passed out too good last night huhu


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 6, 2016)

BUT FIRST LEMME TAKE A SELFIE


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

*slowly kills myself* mom change the cd ffs


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

Moko said:


> *slowly kills myself* mom change the cd ffs



u and ur mom issues ffs


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> u and ur mom issues ffs



shes a bish lol


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 8, 2016)

I been gone a month.  so...  what's happened around here??  

who's banned?  who up and r-u-n-t-o-f-t?  

who's new and shaking things up??


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

welcome back amigo. also a+ sig.

idek like everyone gets banned for a few days nowadays. brewster's juicy as always tho


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> welcome back amigo. also a+ sig.
> 
> idek like everyone gets banned for a few days nowadays. brewster's juicy as always tho



thanks.  what are people doing that's getting them banned?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

creating "controversial" topics and making like 10 alt accounts lol


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> creating "controversial" topics and making like 10 alt accounts lol



so who are the alts?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

carfax alt  and i think esphas made one then there are more random people as well idek if they are gone now though


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

am i the only user who never made an alt...

o wait, my first account got perma banned like 2 years ago so i made this account and it i still have it lol
you can actually find out more info on like the very first pages of my visitor messages xoxo


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 9, 2016)

where is everybody tonight?  i just know it-- they lied about going to Mardi Gras, didn't they!?  they out there right now, shaking it in the Vieux Carre.  They out there- I can sense it...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

never had an alt either but then i never needed too lol 

and nah i ended up playing some new leaf to complete the encyclopedias ..  new leaf shizz


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 11, 2016)

lol i roasted that swedish girl that tried to flirt with me i told her i was a guy and that i was gay and i scared her away LMAO
xoxo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

why does youtube even have country options of course you want worldwide lol..


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2016)

#izzycreepysig2k16

bah so how are everyone doing here man


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

how is my sig creepy wtf


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

those eyes ;;

also what i had a geisha avatar in 2014.. someone help


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 13, 2016)

This has reminded me that I need a new sig and avatar.

I'll have to go and make my new avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

have fun heh C:

also mom pls don't have that chicken again next friday 

smh


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 13, 2016)

I will

Also chicken is good


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

not chicken filet they are dry asf and mom always make some fatty sauce


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

mm post 30k bruh.

also i want more kladdkaka but i dont want even more crappy tum


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 14, 2016)

Damn Moko
30,000 already?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Damn Moko
> 30,000 already?



sim amiga..


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow, I've only just reached 100 after being here a year


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2016)

well i spend too much time here 

also my hands smell weird. huhuh


----------



## kelpy (Feb 16, 2016)

I just realized...
I've never posted here.
well until now


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2016)

congrats, never like the first time haha


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

MURRAY STOP BANNING ME


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 17, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I just realized...
> I've never posted here.
> well until now



i only posted here for the first time like a week ago.  its all still so new...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 17, 2016)

WTFFF MURRAY JUST BANNED MY FRIEND ARE U SERIOUS


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 17, 2016)

i'm tired and my hands are sweaty


----------



## Thunder (Feb 17, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> i'm tired and my hands are sweaty



knees weak, arms are heavy


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

I should really go to bed but I..
I wanna stay up all night.
D:


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 17, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I just realized...
> I've never posted here.
> well until now



...you've just made me realise that i haven't posted here before either, until now o:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

-cackles screech-

bahah i love this charity shop for real they have so many weird books lol


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 17, 2016)

lol my older sister has like hundreds of books in her room


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

Cariicarky said:


> lol my older sister has like hundreds of books in her room



something with cuban poetry?


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 17, 2016)

what happened with the 'muff' thread?  did it all degenerate or something?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

King Dad said:


> what happened with the 'muff' thread?  did it all degenerate or something?



lol yeah and they warned everyone there lol sensitive mods


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 17, 2016)

crikey.  people gettin banned left and right it seems lately.


----------



## Llust (Feb 17, 2016)

King Dad said:


> crikey.  people gettin banned left and right it seems lately.



it's just the annoying sht posters and trolls that having been getting, so they're banning the right people. i just wish some of them would be given a perma ban tbh, it sucks when they come back


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2016)

King Dad said:


> crikey.  people gettin banned left and right it seems lately.



Yeah.. I mean some topics I can get but really explaining female parts without picture lolol if they haven't seen their own ding dong I feel sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -



stardusk said:


> it's just the annoying sht posters and trolls that having been getting, so they're banning the right people. i just wish some of them would be given a perma ban tbh, it sucks when they come back



mod 2k16/2k17.. ha?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 18, 2016)

MY MOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 20, 2016)

Helloooo.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol omg that old windows info box ahahaha i miss em


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> something with cuban poetry?



nah m8 mostly scifi


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 21, 2016)

IM SO SWEATYYYYYYYY


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 21, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> IM SO SWEATYYYYYYYY



sweaty cuz you got banned.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Lol omg that old windows info box ahahaha i miss em


http://atom.smasher.org/error/
Make haste!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> IM SO SWEATYYYYYYYY



after last night yes you should

also cool @dylan


----------



## windloft (Feb 23, 2016)

i'm making icons for my rp blog and also watching runaway guys.
*multitasking at its' finest.*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2016)

Luis Cilia is way too awesome q__q


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2016)

This page has had 225,589 visits


o__O holy

anyways annual book sale today hopefully i can find some cool junk


----------



## Locket (Feb 27, 2016)

My brother is playing animal crossing with me. He said wtf on it XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2016)

lol it's fun, why o:

also i need to get inspiration for more fun doodles hmhmhm


----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2016)

Damn you insomnia! X.X DAAAMN YOOOU!!


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Damn you insomnia! X.X DAAAMN YOOOU!!



I have that too, pretty  much on and off randomly. I couldn't sleep for a whole month once :\

Good luck


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 28, 2016)

yeah staying off the internet helps with that.  but its hard to resist its pied-piper song...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Damn you insomnia! X.X DAAAMN YOOOU!!



^this. especially when you sleep for like 3 hours then someone text you at 8 am SEE YOU LATER M8


uh no


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 28, 2016)

lmao i "cured" my insomia by just not trying to sleep, after a while i get really exhausted and fall asleep w/o having to lie in bed for hours dying. also i guess it helps that i get super exhausted from just being alive and doing normal stuff so yyeaahh. sleeping problems suck tho )X


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

yes they do doesn't help im nocturnal as hell either ugh..

also aaah spring snow is so good i just wanna read all night aaah


----------



## mogyay (Feb 28, 2016)

i'm really hungry guys


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 28, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i'm really hungry guys



I'm not...I would really love something chocolatey right now, though ;-;


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm craving A&W fries


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i'm really hungry guys



"You have your cake and eat it, too.”

Honestly im very hungry myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2016)

mogyay said:


> i'm really hungry guys



same hjsfdsdf aah


----------



## jiny (Feb 28, 2016)

adsfghl im hungry too : (

my mom texted me asking if i was hungry and i said yes and she didn't respond


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

^das rude

also i hope i can find some cool sonic game today or i'll just buy the first on vc ;;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 4, 2016)

i just dyed my hair purple and it looks dope


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i just dyed my hair purple and it looks dope



sure you're not on dope?


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 4, 2016)

pls reply


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

l  vpcyx thxio xg oc; zhs xosznt co xco zool


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

Ughhh weekend oh well at least I don't have to watch stupid tv tonight


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasty


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

called bored.
Like really bored. What now?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

mm this song is so gooooooood why was i like 1-2 years in 1993 ****


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

MY HAIR COLOR IS FADING NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 6, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> MY HAIR COLOR IS FADING NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



oh oh-- youve been mentioning that youve been having super long giggling spells too.  you're... turning... 

into a Blonde!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 6, 2016)

King Dad said:


> oh oh-- youve been mentioning that youve been having super long giggling spells too.  you're... turning...
> 
> into a Blonde!!!



omg lmao


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 6, 2016)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?6190-Trade-Log-1 =)
wow


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

haha i should have screenshotted when i traded my tbt for 20 mill before lol


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> haha i should have screenshotted when i traded my tbt for 20 mill before lol



thats alot.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> thats alot.



ya only 100 tbt tho that's easily earned if you post quality posts where you earn it...


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> ya only 100 tbt tho that's easily earned if you post quality posts where you earn it...



I'm getting 100 tbt tonight for playing a game for 5 mins ez
not from a website you silly goose, a person


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2016)

All caught up on Steven Universe. Peridot is awesome! XD


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

ALRIGHT I NEED ADVICE what tf are u supposed to do when someone confesses their feelings to u im rEALLY LOSt and i honestly dunno what to do lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

about to make a kladdkaka.. notes to self take less sugar this time aaah


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

man it's been forever since I last visited the basement! I don't see the group/team threads or the ask threads...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> man it's been forever since I last visited the basement! I don't see the group/team threads or the ask threads...



well popsicle eventually turned into a real group thing and the ask thread are a few pages down, they are still somewhat active.


----------



## windloft (Mar 10, 2016)

still excited as hell for the ratchet & clank movie... there's been a lot of screenshots, gifs, and the like that have been released and the animation looks p good...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

RUZA said:


> still excited as hell for the ratchet & clank movie... there's been a lot of screenshots, gifs, and the like that have been released and the animation looks p good...



they are doing a r&c movie holy hell man that gotta be awesome


----------



## windloft (Mar 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> they are doing a r&c movie holy hell man that gotta be awesome



yessss ... it's gonna be based on the first game, although certain elements / plot points were changed to keep it fresh. ( ex. ratchet isn't as much of a jerk was he was in the original film, but he's fairly childish and ambitious ), dr. nefarious is actually his organic self and works w/ drek, and there's the 'galactic rangers' that qwark is in. insomniac is working with the film studio gramercy pictures. hell, even the original voice actors ( james arnold taylor, david kaye, jim ward, armin shimerman ) will voice their respective characters.  

there will also be a game based on the movie... which is based on the game. it's gonna be released in the ps4, which i happen to have !! i'm gonna try and see the movie w/ either dad or mom, but it may most likely be after we move and get settled into our new home.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

ahh i see.. well i don't have a ps4 but i will probably get to watch the movie at some point just cause : D


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

RUZA said:


> still excited as hell for the ratchet & clank movie... there's been a lot of screenshots, gifs, and the like that have been released and the animation looks p good...



my uncle wants to go watch it with me! im pretty hyped myself since my uncle used to let me play the game with him


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

32k+ posts

what is this


----------



## windloft (Mar 11, 2016)

i got twenty dollars and nintendo's having a sale on their games .... for _19.99_
i have 26 dollars, but still. SO TEMPTINGGG


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

RUZA said:


> i got twenty dollars and nintendo's having a sale on their games .... for _19.99_
> i have 26 dollars, but still. SO TEMPTINGGG



steam too lmao i just want to buy a sonic game and some awesomenauts stuff aah


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 11, 2016)

weee


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

weeeee snowbunnies weeeeee


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> weeeee snowbunnies weeeeee





please hazel


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> View attachment 166876
> please hazel



unibrowww aaaah


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 12, 2016)

you're gonna have a bad time, uniwow!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 12, 2016)

U CAN BUILD A SHIMMERY FISH
OR WHATEVER U WISH


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> you're gonna have a bad time, uniwow!



not with that voice kill me...

- - - Post Merge - - -



doughssant said:


> U CAN BUILD A SHIMMERY FISH
> OR WHATEVER U WISH




omg no..... cala-te for ****s sake


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 12, 2016)

DA: 5000-6373-7378
pls come and take screenshots if you can, I want feedback
wait, this sould go in the Dream Address thread,  oh well


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

n?o  >>

also my head hurts why meow


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 12, 2016)

I'm in skit 6,7,8,9, and 10.


----------



## windloft (Mar 12, 2016)

i keep changing avvies bc i'm so unsatisfied w/ them ...... ugh
TIME TO FIND THE PERF RATCHET AVVIEEEE


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

RUZA said:


> i keep changing avvies bc i'm so unsatisfied w/ them ...... ugh
> TIME TO FIND THE PERF RATCHET AVVIEEEE



i change my avvies randomly sometimes bc i get bored of them so im the same way ugh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2016)

i think i actually made a nice 150 x 100 avatar how did that happen


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 16, 2016)

65 DA points away from buying a commission on DA, I really don't want it flat colored but for it to be full colored ;_;

Why can't I have nice things.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2016)

when you wake up at 1 pm aaaaah


----------



## windloft (Mar 16, 2016)

did all of my work for the week, i only have to attend one short math class tomorrow and that's it. B))
i'm super stoke for both spring break and ratchet & clank .... ahhhHH


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 16, 2016)

*claps*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

I want to play Pok?mon but the 3ds games are so bad smh lol.


----------



## windloft (Mar 18, 2016)

still can't settle on a avvie because i have no life and no tastes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2016)

i can because s?rgio is life lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> I'm in skit 6,7,8,9, and 10.



Kill me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

*kills*

lol hnng this booze was good


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh, alright, it's not too bad. But 2:37... "toretured"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

oh well kill donald trump bruh


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 21, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh well kill donald trump bruh



Sounds fun! I hate how neutral my user title is but as long as it's just a teensy bit controversial, it's all good.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2016)

yeah shoot off his balls lmango


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)

Donald trump or raw chicken?


----------



## ellarella (Mar 21, 2016)

They probably taste the same, I'd flip a coin


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

raw chicken for president.. that food could make more for the world than trump


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

It's all a huge terrifying joke.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh really 

well **** easter


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 22, 2016)

When you forget how to spell a simple word, so the misspelt word just looks like a giant jumbled mess

Goddamnit


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2016)

^feel ya lol

also harf harf harf hahahah!


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow, there's a lot of tags on here. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

saarahsuper said:


> Wow, there's a lot of tags on here. xD



there are worse js


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 23, 2016)

Moko said:


> there are worse js



I can confirm on this


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I can confirm on this



yesss XD especially all the moko x jas0n ones lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 24, 2016)

my cat is currently making out with my laptop someone help


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

lol i have dogs making out with my toes 24*7


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> lol i have dogs making out with my toes 24*7



Lmao! Dogs are so strange. I love it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Mar 24, 2016)

Moko said:


> lol i have dogs making out with my toes 24*7



there all just so horny


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> there all just so horny



yeah the one i know is a toe fetishist


----------



## windloft (Mar 24, 2016)

one of my cats used to rub her cheeks all over the brush... i like to think she had a huge crush on it and thought it was a cat or something, LMAO. she still likes it, but i think she's jealous that i'm brushing the other cat with it. :^V


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

I had a cat who used to try and suck on earlobes.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 24, 2016)

oh German chocolate cake, why didn't you ever tell me you're not actually German?!?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Gosh that looks super yummy, german or not. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

King Dad said:


> oh German chocolate cake, why didn't you ever tell me you're not actually German?!?


bc some languages and origins of food are stupid


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 24, 2016)

per the Googles (by special request of ellarella):

German chocolate cake, originally German's chocolate cake, is a layered chocolate cake from the United States filled and topped with a coconut-pecan frosting. It owes its name to an American chocolate maker named Samuel German, who developed a formulation of dark baking chocolate in 1852 that came to be used in the cake recipe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> bc some languages and origins of food are stupid



how dare you slander cake!


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

King Dad said:


> per the Googles (by special request of ellarella):
> 
> German chocolate cake, originally German's chocolate cake, is a layered chocolate cake from the United States filled and topped with a coconut-pecan frosting. It owes its name to an American chocolate maker named Samuel German, who developed a formulation of dark baking chocolate in 1852 that came to be used in the cake recipe.




You really do learn something new everyday. That's a really neat fun fact.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2016)

King Dad said:


> how dare you slander cake!



bc i dont like cakes much? lmao


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 25, 2016)

Moko said:


> bc i dont like cakes much? lmao



oh noes, this will break Kladdkaka'a heart...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2016)

King Dad said:


> oh noes, this will break Kladdkaka'a heart...



that's the only cake i like lmao.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2016)

By the way, Sunburst sounds like a whiny teen.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 26, 2016)

i hate cake


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 27, 2016)

I just lost the game. Nice


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 27, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> I just lost the game. Nice



People still play that?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2016)

meow.. eggggsss.

also dang stardew valley is too fun. so is streetpass mii plaza with that garden game


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 27, 2016)

Moko said:


> meow.. eggggsss.
> 
> also dang stardew valley is too fun.



Yaaay you play it too  it IS really fun


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2016)

^yep a friend gifted me the game earlier last week :3

also the moments when you jav to wait for the coffee to cool uuughhh


----------



## windloft (Mar 31, 2016)

starting tomorrow i'm going to mark my calendar for the r&c game release. B))
ughhhHHHH i'm so excited !!!!


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 3, 2016)

RUZA said:


> starting tomorrow i'm going to mark my calendar for the r&c game release. B))
> ughhhHHHH i'm so excited !!!!



Everyone is so hyped for Ratchet and Clank, and I feel like I'm missing out.
Can someone drag me into the unholy fandom cesspool?
or does only the undertale fandom have that


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 5, 2016)

Post 33,333

... how did i even lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2016)

250k+ pageviews.. bruh


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 12, 2016)

Moko said:


> 250k+ pageviews.. bruh



half of those are me, I stalk you every minute


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 12, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> half of those are me, I stalk you every minute



i stalk you two's film discussions.  why cant there be threeway chatting??


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> half of those are me, I stalk you every minute



eu sei... s? 'mtn dew' imagens postar.. :[

@king join in i guess... we don't really have a film thread other than last watched stuff but hey if you wanna start one in brewster go ahead ^^


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 13, 2016)

Moko said:


> eu sei... s? 'mtn dew' imagens postar.. :[
> 
> @king join in i guess... we don't really have a film thread other than last watched stuff but hey if you wanna start one in brewster go ahead ^^



lmao! pois n?o!

@king dad you should start a film discussion thread!


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> @king join in i guess... we don't really have a film thread other than last watched stuff but hey if you wanna start one in brewster go ahead ^^





p e p p e r said:


> @king dad you should start a film discussion thread!



thread launched at Brewster's last night! (to little or no fanfare...)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> lmao! pois n?o!
> 
> @king dad you should start a film discussion thread!



eh sim >>

*toots in trumpet for film threads*


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 17, 2016)

i have been told by AS176 to tell you
"AS176 will come back and rule again".


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

Sparro said:


> i have been told by AS176 to tell you
> "AS176 will come back and rule again".



who's that someone with more posts than me or? lol


----------



## Peter (Apr 21, 2016)

does anyone here have Final Fantasy XIV Online for PS4? I was thinking of buying it but i want some opinions first lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

post 34k

i have no life k


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> post 34k
> 
> i have no life k


It isn't even a surprise anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2016)

Sparro said:


> It isn't even a surprise anymore



true dat m8 XD


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

I cant wait to hit 10k


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 28, 2016)

Moko said:


> true dat m8 XD



you joined later than me you shouldn't have that many posts


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

Tom said:


> you joined later than me you shouldn't have that many posts



I joined later than most old people here so. And maybe not so 

Also blah just because I feel healthy enough she maybe cancelled crap today.. ****.


----------



## Blu Rose (May 3, 2016)

Tom said:


> you joined later than me you shouldn't have that many posts



it k tom she joined later than me too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> you joined later than me you shouldn't have that many posts



it k tom she joined later than me too


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> it k tom she joined later than me too
> 
> 
> it k tom she joined later than me too



Lel, one day haha  Oh and hurro there haven't seen you in 5ever


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

I'm getting ready to eat dinner.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

Damn this book is so awesome... x))

also the mustache wearable in new leaf should be a collectible lol.. 1337 bells


----------



## Blu Rose (May 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> Damn this book is so awesome... x))
> 
> also the mustache wearable in new leaf should be a collectible lol.. 1337 bells



213374ǝɯ


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> 213374ǝɯ



Lol I see. also haha now i have 3 zygardes why


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> Lol I see. also haha now i have 3 zygardes why



So you can have one of each of his forms when he is released, of course. : P


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> So you can have one of each of his forms when he is released, of course. : P



hahah yeah i guess, two were event ones and the third was the one you catch in-game xD


----------



## Mao (May 18, 2016)

wow i havent been here for a while 

i can't decide whether to be a nice person or not


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

Mao said:


> wow i havent been here for a while
> 
> i can't decide whether to be a nice person or not



oh hai so that was you  hey


----------



## Mao (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh hai so that was you  hey



hi again ^^ i miss this place 

i also think i missed a restock. oh well plenty more


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

yeah this rs was crazy. im just gonna wait for fathers day lol


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah this rs was crazy. im just gonna wait for fathers day lol



I don't know if I'll be lucky enough to get a apple.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

hah yeah good luck ._. i bet like all non-us people will be asleep so probs easier hah


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

Maybe it won't be as laggy when the next restocks happens today.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

yes i bet lol ripple in pie tho


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes i bet lol ripple in pie tho



I live in the united States so I can catch both of the restocks.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

yeah some are lucky for that


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah some are lucky for that



You can catch both restocks if you stay up all night long.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2016)

not for that lag stuff bruh


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 19, 2016)

The lag is not fun.


----------



## iicookehmonstar (May 19, 2016)

I'm hoping to grasp atleast one house on Sunday! 
Doubt I will tho, crap :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2016)

feel the oven bern


----------



## Mao (May 20, 2016)

i cant open any pictures on my laptop rn and im trying not to panic

what is 'element not found' fgs

don't give up on me now laptop


----------



## Nightmares (May 20, 2016)

So hello


----------



## windloft (May 20, 2016)

so many rp icons to make .... 

uGGHHHHH


----------



## Mao (May 21, 2016)

i have just read my vm's from 2014 and i really wish i didn't. maybe if i didnt abuse ^_^ D: xD o_o ;-; c: T_T it would be a little better


----------



## Nightmares (May 21, 2016)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I want you in my house,
And Cory does too.


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2016)

aye amigos.

also jesus i never thought my turts would be this popular...


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 23, 2016)

What do you hope on fathers day? I hope they make a flower on that day and put it in the TBT shop.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

red carnation i hope since that's the flower in game.. i want it for some other reasons but yea


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 23, 2016)

Do you hope they do a random restock like the mothers day flower?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2016)

or announcement, whichever  i guess?


----------



## Blu Rose (May 23, 2016)

#singlepringleyetagain


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 23, 2016)

I'll wake up early for that event.


----------



## Locket (May 25, 2016)

That
One
Ugly
A-
In
Math
Is
GONE!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel happy I got a 4.0 again!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

^grats dood :0

also finally rain here thank god i hate gross heats


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

Aye amigos


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 26, 2016)

I love cold weather.


----------



## Nightmares (May 26, 2016)

I'm bored


----------



## Xerolin (May 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I'm bored



im drinking lemon iced tea
and its not brisk
YAY

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUT IT SMELLS LIKE VINEAGER WHAT


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

vinegar??? lmaooo

well i can't drink tea, so.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> vinegar??? lmaooo
> 
> well i can't drink tea, so.



Is it an allergy or something? :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Is it an allergy or something? :c



No get high/stoned on it... I'm apparently really sensitive to that one thing I don't remember the name of.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 26, 2016)

Me when someone starts a fight with me


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

StarryWolf said:


> Me when someone starts a fight with me


you frickin' frick


----------



## treetops (May 30, 2016)

Um, hello there. I was hoping if anybody would like to talk with me for a bit? I'm not sure what I want to discuss, but I don't really have many friends to talk to either.

...Sorry. I really hopeless at this.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 30, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> Um, hello there. I was hoping if anybody would like to talk with me for a bit? I'm not sure what I want to discuss, but I don't really have many friends to talk to either.
> 
> ...Sorry. I really hopeless at this.



i'll talk to you


----------



## treetops (May 30, 2016)

EndlessElements said:


> i'll talk to you



Alright! How have you been lately? ;u;


----------



## EndlessElements (May 30, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> Alright! How have you been lately? ;u;



i've been alright. how about you?


----------



## treetops (May 30, 2016)

EndlessElements said:


> i've been alright. how about you?



I'm just been trying to keep up with things in life. It always surprises me how fast life goes by.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 30, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> I'm just been trying to keep up with things in life. It always surprises me how fast life goes by.



tell me about it :c


----------



## treetops (May 30, 2016)

EndlessElements said:


> tell me about it :c



I would love to be a kid again. I mean, there are some things that I appreciate as an adult now, but things were just slower and more relaxing when I was a kid. Not to mention that some things were more fun back then, haha.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 5, 2016)

Hellooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

so you are into kpop now too


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

rip moko 37k posts


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> rip moko 37k posts



I am seriously concerned for your health.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 9, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


>



Uh, but the star needs to be upside down


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I am seriously concerned for your health.



never been good anyways lmaooo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 14, 2016)

Allergies tho


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm insane.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I'm insane.



wb though i kinda missed you


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 8, 2016)

I just had a great dream last night. There were Legendary Starfy Gijinka Speedpaints!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2016)

it's good to be back


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 26, 2016)

I am also back


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

I've been freed from the void of bans


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 26, 2016)

OMGIMINTOKYOANDITSSOCOOLBUTITSBOILINGHOT


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> OMGIMINTOKYOANDITSSOCOOLBUTITSBOILINGHOT



you better be taking pics and lUCKY YOU WE CAN'T AFFORD FANCY **** LIKE TRAVELING TO ****I G JAPAN AND ****
L U CKY

- - - Post Merge - - -

weeb


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey Sheila, remember when you said this in the troll thread a year ago?



Sheila said:


> get a better lamp dude



I actually felt honored by this. This describes my avatar well.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Hey Sheila, remember when you said this in the troll thread a year ago?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually felt honored by this. This describes my avatar well.



oh you mean when we were supposed to troll people, yes I do xD I think you wrote something like hippie turts are communist turts lel xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2016)

Sheila said:


> oh you mean when we were supposed to troll people, yes I do xD I think you wrote something like hippie turts are communist turts lel xD



When I looked back on that thread, that insult about my avatar was the last thing you said before I pulled the "communist" card on hippie turtles. My favorite part was that you felt honored by it, which made me feel like I failed at trolling.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> When I looked back on that thread, that insult about my avatar was the last thing you said before I pulled the "communist" card on hippie turtles. My favorite part was that you felt honored by it, which made me feel like I failed at trolling.



Yeah I think i saved that quote for a long time here too because it was kind of accurate. And yes I remember, but then I am left when it comes to politics so therefore I probably made you fail like that yes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh, and did you know that I made a Penny-look-alike character in Happy Home Designer when it came out? The only difference between Penny (the girl in my avatar and sig) has gray eyes. That girl I'm talking about has green eyes. I had more pictures of her than I had with Kaylee, Jenny, and Penny combined (but mainly to get the pictures of the homes and facilities I decorated). She's all over the site I linked to my sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Oh, and did you know that I made a Penny-look-alike character in Happy Home Designer when it came out? The only difference between Penny (the girl in my avatar and sig) has gray eyes. That girl I'm talking about has green eyes. I had more pictures of her than I had with Kaylee, Jenny, and Penny combined (but mainly to get the pictures of the homes and facilities I decorated). She's all over the site I linked to my sig.



Ah, nice and I briefly checked out your idea book/blog site the other, it seem interesting so I will def. read further when I got the time :3

And yeah I noticed the different eyes, I think my HHD character either had brown or grey eyes depending on the save.


----------



## Puffy (Jul 31, 2016)

I have 45 dollars on amazon. Should I buy some amiibo? :?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

Puffy said:


> I have 45 dollars on amazon. Should I buy some amiibo? :?



mm sure buy me the kirby ones : D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's something entertaining to read if you feel like it:

When I was on GameFAQs, I created a thread asking how the users will respond if Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild had any of the stuff they don't like, and this was before the E3. They were:


Motion controls required with no options to disable it
Requires amiibo to play
Any censorship in general
Linkle instead of Link
Low FPS (like 8 to 12)
Tons of bugs and glitches

The thing here is that the Wii U board is full of pessimists that are angry at Nintendo for their recent activity, including the games they released and the services. And these six things I listed are examples of what they really hate. Here are the summaries of each problem:

*Forced motion controls:*

Inspired by their recent criticisms of Star Fox Zero and some criticisms of Skyward Sword, I asked what happens if the new Zelda game had this. Unlike Star Fox Zero, people wouldn't be as angry on Legend of Zelda if they had this. But there are some people who would not buy it at all if this happens.

*Forced amiibo gameplay:*

The people there hate amiibos too. It's more than just the shortage of amiibos. They don't like the idea in general. Some would lose interest if this game requires amiibo to play.

*Censorship:*

The most griped issue of Nintendo games on the Wii U board is the censorship through localization. But they weren't as bitter if it happens in the new Legend of Zelda game. Though they would be "annoyed".

*Linkle:*

The biggest controversy involving Zelda on that board besides the lack of true Zelda game on the Wii U is the introduction of Linkle. They accused Nintendo of "being SJW" for creating Linkle when it's the fans that wanted a female version of Link. But out of all of the respondents to the thread, only one would avoid purchase.

*Low Framerate:*

Easily the biggest dealbreaker there. The framerate range I mentioned was between 8 to 12. Most responses sound like that not only they would be angry if the game they waited for years to get had a framerate that low, but they would feel that something weird has been going on. I would be okay with the other problems, but if this problem occurs, I'm definitely not going to buy it. But no sane company would actually make a game with a framerate that low. However, the demo of the game did have a pretty low framerate. Hopefully they can fix this.

*Glitches:*

Inspired by Little Big Planet 3 on the PS3 and PS4 and how it was filled with bugs, I asked what happens if the new Zelda game had bugs. This was the least bothersome to the respondents on that thread.

Other than those six things, there is already something people didn't like about it, and that would be the Wind Waker graphics. I'm okay with these graphics.


----------



## Puffy (Aug 1, 2016)

Should I trade my PS4 for a Wii U or wait for the NX?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 2, 2016)

Keep your PS4 Puffy, I have both and I barely touch my Wii U, just wait for the NX.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 2, 2016)

Puffy said:


> Should I trade my PS4 for a Wii U or wait for the NX?



Woah no don't do that, the PS4 is 10 times more precious than the Wii U.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2016)

Aerate said:


> Woah no don't do that, the PS4 is 10 times more precious than the Wii U.



Ikr, if I could afford it I'd get it for all the Nep **** lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2016)

Did you know:

That picture on the banner for my blog (StarFall Press) was made back in September 2014. It's still good for my blog today, but it's already outdated since a lot of the villagers there no longer live in StarFall. That, and I don't play New Leaf anymore. But I still like to keep it because of the Kaylee chibi. It's the best form I seen Kaylee in besides in the video game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 2, 2016)

XeroRain said:


> Keep your PS4 Puffy, I have both and I barely touch my Wii U, just wait for the NX.



Echoing this sentiment. There's really nothing worth owning on the Wii U that you can't already get on a different console. Played one Mario game, you've played them all. Hyrule Warriors is on 3DS, the other Zelda games are on old consoles.


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 3, 2016)

Exactly^ PS4 has more unique games, the Wii U just has smash 4, pokken was another good one but it died out so fast.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah they just keep releasing stuff for Wii U that's been done.. Like sure they have a few nice things like Splatoon, Bayonetta and such but tbh I'd rather get a PS4 anyday for one game lol.

Also most things like Mario Kart, SSB and such are better on old consoles, seems they are going way too kid-friendly with those nowdays.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah they just keep releasing stuff for Wii U that's been done.. Like sure they have a few nice things like Splatoon, Bayonetta and such but tbh I'd rather get a PS4 anyday for one game lol.
> 
> Also most things like Mario Kart, SSB and such are better on old consoles, seems they are going way too kid-friendly with those nowdays.



I never cared about Smash. And I disagree with you on Mario Kart 8 (except for the part they made it kid-friendly). I actually liked the graphics, the 200cc, the tracks, the anti-gravity features, and the DLC. I actually think the grading system has also improved. In Super Circuit (when they introduced the grading system), you are required to follow tight limits to get 3 stars. Now you just need to get in first place in all four laps. But I was disappointed with the item distribution, the battle stages, and the fact you can't keep driving backwards.

But yeah, there are some Wii U games that were the worst of their series. If you compare it to the N64 era, you can see how bad they have gotten (even if the N64 had bad graphics and a weird controller). Super Mario 3D World has no real challenge compared to Super Mario Galaxy as it's way too easy (Super Mario 64 is still harder despite how simple it gotten over the years). NSMB U is easier than SMW. I can totally assume that BotW will be easier than Twilight Princess (I heard how hard Ocarina of Time is compared to Twilight Princess). And it's not just Nintendo that scaled down the difficulty of their games. Everywhere on every console, games that are just as hard as their predecessors (or even harder) won't sell well due to their high difficulty (even if they made them harder in the right way). I don't get why people hate hard games anymore. In a time where graphics and game sizes have improved thanks to the loosening of hardware restrictions, producers have wasted their potential by making them easier when there's more to be done. But yeah, Nintendo is scaling their games down in a worse way. They even explained why they're changing it to make it easier.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

SM64 was just boring to me and I never really liked it. I prefer my platformer 2d lol.

And yeah obviously MK8 is way too easy like, putting fences everywhere and too easy recovering if you slide off etc. They really ruined the N64 tracks for sure, I loved the original to death.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2016)

Sheila said:


> SM64 was just boring to me and I never really liked it. I prefer my platformer 2d lol.
> 
> And yeah obviously MK8 is way too easy like, putting fences everywhere and too easy recovering if you slide off etc. They really ruined the N64 tracks for sure, I loved the original to death.



Even I am disappointed at all small and simple it has become as time passed.

Right now, I'm blogging about what improvements need to be done in Super Mario 64. I'm going over every nitpick on what can be done. One example of what should be fixed is obviously the graphics. I would also like to see more obstacles in the Bowser stages, a much larger Whomp's Fortress, and flip tiles (like from one of SMS's FLUDD-less stages) in Tick-Tock Clock. There are more I would put in.

I actually liked the MK8 editions of the N64 tracks. Look at Rainbow Road. It looks more beautiful than in the N64 version.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Even I am disappointed at all small and simple it has become as time passed.
> 
> Right now, I'm blogging about what improvements need to be done in Super Mario 64. I'm going over every nitpick on what can be done. One example of what should be fixed is obviously the graphics. I would also like to see more obstacles in the Bowser stages, a much larger Whomp's Fortress, and flip tiles (like from one of SMS's FLUDD-less stages) in Tick-Tock Clock. There are more I would put in.
> 
> I actually liked the MK8 editions of the N64 tracks. Look at Rainbow Road. It looks more beautiful than in the N64 version.



As for the last paragraph, no they pretty much ruined all the fun with that stage (and Yoshi Valley or whatever it was called, I mean the fun things were falling off all the time imo).

As for SM64, they need to improve that stupid camera and controls... Typical abuse in being way too progressive with technology...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2016)

I enjoy making animated signatures and avatars. Once the fair is over, I'll change my avatar and sig into another animated sig and avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2016)

I haven't had chicken stars from Carl's Jr in a long time.

Today is the first day in more than 12 years since I last had some.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

1k posts until 40k damn man i spend too much time here


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> 1k posts until 40k damn man i spend too much time here



once you get to exactly 4k you should just disappear


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2016)

Depressed.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Sparro said:


> once you get to exactly 4k you should just disappear



Naw I gotta defend my throne bby 

@Psydye.. hope you can cope :c


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Naw I gotta defend my throne bby
> 
> @Psydye.. hope you can cope :c



Trust me nobody in their right minds will catch up


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Trust me nobody in their right minds will catch up



Ay, mind passing me the list again? This forum's search hates me x))


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Ay, mind passing me the list again? This forum's search hates me x))



http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?order=desc&sort=posts&pp=30

There you are


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2016)

o dang, thanks. i love how i'm that far ahead of jer though. i mean bulerias is a sage and jake has bee here way longer than i have so haha cool


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Sheila said:


> o dang, thanks. i love how i'm that far ahead of jer though. i mean bulerias is a sage and jake has bee here way longer than i have so haha cool



Holy ****


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 26, 2016)

Sparro said:


> Trust me nobody in their right minds will catch up



Give me a few months. Sheila is toast.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Breath Mint said:


> Give me a few months. Sheila is toast.



 I believe in you!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2016)

I like Steven Universe but jeez the fans are obsessive!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2016)

*been here lol derp

haha and well gl hitting 40k posts everyone


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 28, 2016)

I finally got an idea of what to call my group when I start one.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 28, 2016)

Blueberry coffee is yummeh!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Blueberry coffee is yummeh!



never had but sounds good ;o

also these books just go die


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm still surprised by the amount of active users on this forum that post regularly on here compared to the amount of active users on the previous forum I frequented despite said forum having a much larger fan base (Minecraft Forum for those who were wondering, the one owned by Curse).


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Charlise is a fan of Iron Maiden.  \m/


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 31, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Charlise is a fan of Iron Maiden.  \m/
> View attachment 182357



Ayy nice shirt there *thumbs up*


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

24 hours w/o sleep, I'M A ZOMBIE!!!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Controversial statement of the day: Metroid: Other M was NOT that bad! Seriously! Story ISN'T everything! Remember Tetris?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Controversial statement of the day: Metroid: Other M was NOT that bad! Seriously! Story ISN'T everything! Remember Tetris?



I don't think I played the whole game but tbh since when was Metroid overly story heavy anyways...?

Also yay I got to sleep somewhat decent for once ayyy.


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

Metroid: Other M? I actually completed that game, it was not that bad!
Oh yeah, I am pretty much now on this site. It's so much easier to post here in comparison to the other forum I use!


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

Athena Cykes said:


> Metroid: Other M? I actually completed that game, it was not that bad!
> Oh yeah, I am pretty much now on this site. It's so much easier to post here in comparison to the other forum I use!



Welcome!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

More controversial themes: Yoshi's New Island is actually good. It's probably those overly nostalgia people who complain, but I like the crayon environment and that it's not the same. I played the GBA port (and later SNES original) way too much before, I mean I still like it/them but it's nice with another take on the game!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2016)

I just ate this one mint. Boy, it's really strong.

Extreme mint is the only extreme in eating I can handle.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

^nice apple collection.

i totally want a wand now but the bg is gonna clash so bad lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ^nice apple collection.
> 
> i totally want a wand now but the bg is gonna clash so bad lmao



If you really like your white feathers, I suggest that you don't sell them.

And thanks for complimenting on my sidebar. If you don't wanna sell your feathers, I am less likely to sell my apples (even if that makes me a collectible hoarder).


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh, I have not dedicated enough time here to obtain any items!  Oh yeah, I am back after forgetting to visit here for a while.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> If you really like your white feathers, I suggest that you don't sell them.
> 
> And thanks for complimenting on my sidebar. If you don't wanna sell your feathers, I am less likely to sell my apples (even if that makes me a collectible hoarder).



I do, and I will probably keep the old one no matter what. Might part with the new one if anyone wants. I will probably not be able to get 10 more white ones anyways. And I caved in for a green wand at least. Might look for a star one at one point because I loooove starry night bg's to death but yeah... ah idk yet.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 9, 2016)

I want a Shih Tzu and a Pomeranian puppy.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

I want another cat.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 10, 2016)

hi


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

meow.

also i'm bored might go watch a film or something idek


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

Woof.

Also bored but I don't know what to do.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2016)

Bored as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

baaa man :3

i need more vinyls but im poor af. yay.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 10, 2016)

I want a record player.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

I wouldn't mind one myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2016)

we have a record player for vinyl records but it's a bit speeded so i bet most of mine would sound wonky af


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 11, 2016)

Options for today
1) actually go outside and be productive
2) sleep


----------



## Squidward (Sep 11, 2016)

I voted for the first time today


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

lmao this isnt even a discussion anymore


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Or is it


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

o boop boop boop


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

I need a bottle of vodka in front of me, like right now!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks to those artificial candles (the light-bulb powered ones), the upstairs of my house smells like pumpkin spice.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

What's the deal with pumpkin spice lol. Must be something 'murican?

Also can this heat go away here I'm dying ;;


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2016)

I might have to replace my 3DS...I am not happy about that. Maybe I can send it somewhere to get fixed? Idk.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I might have to replace my 3DS...I am not happy about that. Maybe I can send it somewhere to get fixed? Idk.



Depending on cause you can send it in to Nintendo, they might wipe all the system data if they are not careful though. Some things they can cover other things you have to pay yourself. Or you can probably get a 3rd party techie to do it but yeah.. gl.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2016)

40k posts ayy lmao. rip life.

But yeah I'd rather not send mine in unless I really have to, I'd rather just save up for a new(old) one in that case :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> 40k posts ayy lmao. rip life.
> 
> But yeah I'd rather not send mine in unless I really have to, I'd rather just save up for a new(old) one in that case :3



Wow congrats! I wonder if this means you won't post anymore because it's exactly on the 40,000


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2016)

Turns out it was just the plug. Yay!


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> 40k posts ayy lmao. rip life.
> 
> But yeah I'd rather not send mine in unless I really have to, I'd rather just save up for a new(old) one in that case :3


you better get to 50k
congrats anyway ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Turns out it was just the plug. Yay!



thats good ^^


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> What's the deal with pumpkin spice lol. Must be something 'murican?
> 
> Also can this heat go away here I'm dying ;;



I'm American and even I get tired of everything being Pumpkin Spice.

It doesn't even taste that good. -flails-


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 14, 2016)

Sheila said:


> What's the deal with pumpkin spice lol. Must be something 'murican?
> 
> Also can this heat go away here I'm dying ;;



I don't get it or anything pumpkin honestly. But that could all be because my family has always like burned pumpkin meals and non burned meals were just "this is it? no wonder we carve and dump them"


----------



## vel (Sep 15, 2016)

Sheila said:


> What's the deal with pumpkin spice lol. Must be something 'murican?
> 
> Also can this heat go away here I'm dying ;;



pumpkin spice is actually the best. i bought some this morning because it's back. i guess it's american? but it's the best drink ever, i love it so much. i don't necessarily like pumpkins either, the drink is so good. maybe i just like cinnamon a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Turns out it was just the plug. Yay!



ahh good to hear!

also yeah idek.. we don't do much pumpkin here other than some might carve it for Halloween but I haven't seen the spice thing around as I do on the webs...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2016)

It looks like my "apples ate my cake" tag is being stolen by other members and are spreading them. I'm a trendsetter.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2016)

Lol, I just used it for fun.. I have no idea who actually made them so sometimes I just add random crap.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2016)

I like Catbug.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2016)

I found out what happens in DK64 if the timer in Hideout Helm runs out. It plays the same Game Over video if you choose to quit the game. And DK Isles is okay if you load the game again.

I had to manually play DK64 to find this out, and I rushed all the way from the start to the finish just to see what it was like. It was rather disappointing since it wasn't anything new.

In related news, DK64 is not as fun as it used to be. I used to like it a lot, but after all these replays, it has lost its replay value for me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 22, 2016)

I may have to dump Google Chrome when it comes to uploading pictures. Microsoft Edge moves much faster, as Chrome moves very slowly.

Throughout my entire time on Bell Tree, I only accessed this site through a portable device. My computer is a laptop I can bring anywhere. I don't have a real computer. And more than 90% of the time I use TBT, it's either from my iPhone or my iPad. This is why I am still online when I'm not home or when I'm out of town. I could be 300 miles away from home, but you can still see me post.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Use Firefox. Works better than most browsers tbh. Haven't tried the Windows 10 one since I don't have it but tbh I don't get the chrome hype.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 23, 2016)

The day they force me to install windows 10 is the day I start using linux


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2016)

Squidward said:


> The day they force me to install windows 10 is the day I start using linux



What do you have against Windows 10?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Squidward said:


> The day they force me to install windows 10 is the day I start using linux



Not gonna use Linux either, tbh I don't get their user interface unless you are a techie or coder/programmer/etc. peep.

also i wish i had more munnies rn


----------



## Squidward (Sep 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Not gonna use Linux either, tbh I don't get their user interface unless you are a techie or coder/programmer/etc. peep.
> 
> also i wish i had more munnies rn



What's my other option, ehh? I'm sure it would just take some time to get used to it + I'd be pretty annoyed that I can't play most videogames on it. I hope I don't have to think about that in the next couple of years!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Squidward said:


> What's my other option, ehh? I'm sure it would just take some time to get used to it + I'd be pretty annoyed that I can't play most videogames on it. I hope I don't have to think about that in the next couple of years!



idek, downgrade to 7 if you can  i have 8.1 now and i works fine, but yeah i hate that ugly tablet layout also i don't really miss the start menu, you can just make shortcuts or pin them down left so.. yeah


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2016)

I just saw South Park's latest episode. Yeah, I couldn't watch it on cable anymore since I have SuddenLink (as they dumped Viacom two years ago). Here's an inference I can make. Last season was about political correctness and how bad it has gotten. This season is going to be about trolling and how dangerous trolling is. And that's judging by the first two episodes. I can't wait until the third one.

South Park has really changed their schedule big time in the past few years. In Season 16, they started airing new episodes in September, which for a long time they have never done so. Season 17 was their first season where every season has only 10 episodes as they air during the last four months. Season 18 was their first season where every episode was a continuation of each other. And Season 19 was the first season where every episode is centered on one central plot.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 27, 2016)

Here is an interesting fact:

Bell Tree Forums is older than the entirety of Tumblr, Reddit, and Twitter. Even Jeremy is an administrator of TBT before Reddit was ever created. Unfortunately, Snapchat got popular before Justin became an administrator.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 27, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Here is an interesting fact:
> 
> Bell Tree Forums is older than the entirety of Tumblr, Reddit, and Twitter. Even Jeremy is an administrator of TBT before Reddit was ever created. Unfortunately, Snapchat got popular before Justin became an administrator.



it's also probably older then most of tbt's members


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2016)

lmao yeah at least in how some act but yeah probably since it's a "kids site" so.

also ayy making a new id card today


----------



## Daydream (Sep 28, 2016)

I FINALLY GOT TICKETS TO SEE ADELE ON SATURDAY
I'M SHAKING
I CAN DIE IN PEACE


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2016)

Daydream said:


> I FINALLY GOT TICKETS TO SEE ADELE ON SATURDAY
> I'M SHAKING
> I CAN DIE IN PEACE



ayy congrats, enjoy!

also ugh gotta clean up and make dinner later.. *relaxes until then lol*


----------



## vel (Sep 30, 2016)

i'm gonna be bringing my ds to school so i can speed run fire emblem awakening, let's hope the battery lasts ;A;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 1, 2016)

Awake said:


> i'm gonna be bringing my ds to school so i can speed run fire emblem awakening, let's hope the battery lasts ;A;



Really isn't a game you should speedrun to be honest.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

Tom said:


> Really isn't a game you should speedrun to be honest.



True, it's good but I prefer the Fates even more.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> True, it's good but I prefer the Fates even more.



Really? Why's that? I've found Fates to be so lackluster.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2016)

Tom said:


> Really? Why's that? I've found Fates to be so lackluster.



Dunno really, probably because you choose so the fights it's not overly hardcore and you can play the battles somewhat casually and not losing everything on the first turn. Even if I do agree the Fates C/B stories were a bit too cookie-cutter between good and evil I do enjoyed the ends.


----------



## vel (Oct 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Dunno really, probably because you choose so the fights it's not overly hardcore and you can play the battles somewhat casually and not losing everything on the first turn. Even if I do agree the Fates C/B stories were a bit too cookie-cutter between good and evil I do enjoyed the ends.



I already know what happens at the end of Awakening, that'll mess me up for a bit. I think the Fates game was easier for me to follow, as I'm slow in most stories, however the deaths just made me cry, so that's good. I just thought it was sorta eh, the way they basically copy-pasted characters from Fates, makes it feel less, real.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 1, 2016)

Awake said:


> I already know what happens at the end of Awakening, that'll mess me up for a bit. I think the Fates game was easier for me to follow, as I'm slow in most stories, however the deaths just made me cry, so that's good. I just thought it was sorta eh, the way they basically copy-pasted characters from Fates, makes it feel less, real.



Copy pasted to Fates ya mean?

@Sheila: I suppose. I dunno, I didn't feel anything when it came to the story. Like had the setup been just a little better I could have gone along with it, but as it was I just didn't get the point of any of it. Didn't finish it as a result, which is kind of a bummer since I had been anticipating it for so long.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2016)

Tom said:


> Copy pasted to Fates ya mean?
> 
> @Sheila: I suppose. I dunno, I didn't feel anything when it came to the story. Like had the setup been just a little better I could have gone along with it, but as it was I just didn't get the point of any of it. Didn't finish it as a result, which is kind of a bummer since I had been anticipating it for so long.



Well, Conquest was better since it was a little less kid-friendly and less of the typical good vs. evil stuff but yeah I feel they could have worked more at times, especially with that songstress lady, that was a bit too expected. Oh well, great games in terms of not overly hardcore at least. Have played Revelations because the messed up EU release yet and I don't really want to get more digital stuff right now but yeah, maybe that one is better.


----------



## Tensu (Oct 3, 2016)

Happy FMA Day everyone!!! lol I'm such a dork


----------



## vel (Oct 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> Copy pasted to Fates ya mean?



right right, i used the wrong word.

fates really gave me that heart-wrenching decision though, like after finishing birthright, and having to fight the same people you called your family, it really hurts, man ;A;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Awake said:


> right right, i used the wrong word.
> 
> fates really gave me that heart-wrenching decision though, like after finishing birthright, and having to fight the same people you called your family, it really hurts, man ;A;



Hah I thought the BR cast/family were really chicken and obvious good side boring for the most part...


----------



## vel (Oct 4, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Hah I thought the BR cast/family were really chicken and obvious good side boring for the most part...



Aha, I can't disagree. I think what got me was the internal feeling of if I don't go with the good side I'll be a bad person. Like it didn't matter which side had the most character development or a cooler story, it felt right being with the good side.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2016)

Awake said:


> Aha, I can't disagree. I think what got me was the internal feeling of if I don't go with the good side I'll be a bad person. Like it didn't matter which side had the most character development or a cooler story, it felt right being with the good side.



Yeah, idek I mostly go with the dark side because they usually have a more interesting cast of characters


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 4, 2016)

I think the biggest problem for me was the fact that the Birthright family felt more fleshed out by the time you got to Chapter 6 than the Nohr family did. Like at no point did I really feel compelled to select the Nohrian family over the Hoshidan. Honestly though the whole beginning to Fates felt incredibly weak and Corrin completely unlikeable.


----------



## vel (Oct 4, 2016)

Tom said:


> I think the biggest problem for me was the fact that the Birthright family felt more fleshed out by the time you got to Chapter 6 than the Nohr family did. Like at no point did I really feel compelled to select the Nohrian family over the Hoshidan. Honestly though the whole beginning to Fates felt incredibly weak and Corrin completely unlikeable.



i'm a weak bean, the game had me shook since the beginning. although i agree, i really didn't feel compelled to go conquest too. and corrin ain't got no shoes on, it's hard to take them seriously. and also my problem with awakening, none of em had feet.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Tom said:


> I think the biggest problem for me was the fact that the Birthright family felt more fleshed out by the time you got to Chapter 6 than the Nohr family did. Like at no point did I really feel compelled to select the Nohrian family over the Hoshidan. Honestly though the whole beginning to Fates felt incredibly weak and Corrin completely unlikeable.



I was actually the reverse when I played Birthright to be honest, wish I'd gotten Conquest first aha... But yeah who can resist Boobmilla anyways


----------



## vel (Oct 5, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I was actually the reverse when I played Birthright to be honest, wish I'd gotten Conquest first aha... But yeah who can resist Boobmilla anyways



i think there was one point, the part in birthright where you had to fight camilla when she found you with elise, where i was like, i really want to join conquest now. but other than that, i liked op ryoma.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2016)

Awake said:


> i think there was one point, the part in birthright where you had to fight camilla when she found you with elise, where i was like, i really want to join conquest now. but other than that, i liked op ryoma.



yeah i remember that part so yeah i enjoyed conquest more 

yeah birthright was okay but it was obviously easier good side and hardcore bad side lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 5, 2016)

Awake said:


> i'm a weak bean, the game had me shook since the beginning. although i agree, i really didn't feel compelled to go conquest too. and corrin ain't got no shoes on, it's hard to take them seriously. and also my problem with awakening, none of em had feet.


Shook? I mean no shoes is kinda dumb, but like I chalk it up to being part dragon. Lack of feet really didn't bug me with Awakening and I never noticed until people complained about it hardcore.



Sheila said:


> I was actually the reverse when I played Birthright to be honest, wish I'd gotten Conquest first aha... But yeah who can resist Boobmilla anyways


TBH I am more interested in their retainers more than I am themselves.


----------



## vel (Oct 5, 2016)

Tom said:


> Shook? I mean no shoes is kinda dumb, but like I chalk it up to being part dragon. Lack of feet really didn't bug me with Awakening and I never noticed until people complained about it hardcore.
> 
> TBH I am more interested in their retainers more than I am themselves.



laslow is pretty hot


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2016)

Hooooo boy gotta love this bureaucracy paper system we have with doctors here..


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

Second Brazilian goal against Bolivia...


----------



## vel (Oct 6, 2016)

changing usernames feels fresh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2016)

vel said:


> changing usernames feels fresh



grats m8

also i hate being a time pessimist ugh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2016)

"Burn the apples" is the most searched tag on this site. I hope it gets deleted.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> "Burn the apples" is the most searched tag on this site. I hope it gets deleted.



Lmao, really. Well I've seen worse.

Also man I really hope I can get some money soon so I can trade in this game and maybe buy a new one. Yoshi's New Island is starting to get boring.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Lmao, really. Well I've seen worse.



What were some worse tags than "burn the apples" in your opinion?

In my honest opinion, I personally thing "apple2012 stfu" is the worst tag added on this site, ever. I bet it was added by some radical leftist trying to silence me from denying the fact that I'm intolerant (but in reality, I'm not intolerant). I remember when it was added and where it was added. I won't specify the case (because public blacklisting is technically harassment, and it was over 18 months ago), but I would like to let you know that I do not think that "burn the apples" tag was the worst.


----------



## vel (Oct 8, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> What were some worse tags than "burn the apples" in your opinion?
> 
> In my honest opinion, I personally thing "apple2012 stfu" is the worst tag added on this site, ever. I bet it was added by some radical leftist trying to silence me from denying the fact that I'm intolerant (but in reality, I'm not intolerant). I remember when it was added and where it was added. I won't specify the case (because public blacklisting is technically harassment, and it was over 18 months ago), but I would like to let you know that I do not think that "burn the apples" tag was the worst.



they were amazed and stunned by your utter fascination and fervent love of apples. think of stfu this way: stay true for u. (i'm in that type of mood rn)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2016)

vel said:


> they were amazed and stunned by your utter fascination and fervent love of apples. think of stfu this way: stay true for u. (i'm in that type of mood rn)



Well if they did add that in that context or if they kept adding this "burn the apples" tag because of how they were dissatisfied with my apple obsession, then whatever. The reason why "apple2012 stfu" bothered me was because that tag was added to a thread with a political discussion going on back then (btw this was before Donald Trump entered the race). I'll be okay if that was out of inspiration of my apple interests or out of annoyance of my apple obsession, but not in a political debate.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2016)

how about the sparro ship tags yeah those were horrible


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

Sparro said:


> how about the sparro ship tags yeah those were horrible



what. sparoo. ship. tags? ?   ?     ?                           ? i have not acquired such knowledge.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> What were some worse tags than "burn the apples" in your opinion?
> 
> In my honest opinion, I personally thing "apple2012 stfu" is the worst tag added on this site, ever. I bet it was added by some radical leftist trying to silence me from denying the fact that I'm intolerant (but in reality, I'm not intolerant). I remember when it was added and where it was added. I won't specify the case (because public blacklisting is technically harassment, and it was over 18 months ago), but I would like to let you know that I do not think that "burn the apples" tag was the worst.



those that are directly rude an aimed towards players that took ages for someone to remove (yeah someone put one of those against me to troll)

and yeah that one is also a good example.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2016)

How do you heal a broken mind?!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

No idea 

Also damn this OST stop being so goddamn awesome and smooth. I really wanna watch that movie now gg tho :/


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 11, 2016)

Sheila said:


> No idea
> 
> Also damn this OST stop being so goddamn awesome and smooth. I really wanna watch that movie now gg tho :/



What movie is it?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

yo dudes
im slowly dying from cRIppLInG depression


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2016)

I finished decorating my mini-Christmas tree. My pet apples will be so happy.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> What movie is it?



The Blue Eyes of Yonta, I think the English title is that.. but yeah is kinda obscure buuuuut it has a Swedish title too so eh someone must have it or at least it found its way here, or someone just copied random wiki entries hah


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 12, 2016)

is the gingerbread man's house made of flesh?
or is the gingerbread man made of house.
he screams; for he dose not know.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2016)

41k posts hurr duur 

ehuehue totally not wanting weekend rn


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2016)

In case if you want to know where I came up with these apple tags, I'll tell you what they meant.


*Apples have fun too* - we were waiting for the TBT Fair to open, and the tag was basically telling them to hurry up because apples like to have fun. My plain folks ads involving apples is basically like the Uncle Sam poster. This is my most used apple tag later on.
*Apples enjoy the fair* - again, it was to tell the staff to hurry up because apples like the fair. At least personified ones.
*Apples missed the shop* - everyone likes Fair collectibles, including apples.
*Star wands are for apples* - it means that apples deserve star wands too, not encouraging people to let me have all of them. I just wanted to spread apple talk.
*Apples hate mirrors* - another of these plain folks ads, explaining how apples feel about Justin's tricky mirrors at the TBT Fair.
*Apples ate my cake* - easily my favorite tag here. I made that tag because when I captured an apple during a restock on August 8th of 2015, I made it look like my chocolate cake collectible disappeared on attempt to capture on restock, and complained on the announcement thread that the apple ate my chocolate cake. That's what happened. My chocolate cake collectible got eaten by the apple collectible. So I made this tag as a memory of how I lost my first chocolate cake collectible.
*Apples ate my muffins* - I wanted to have another tag about apples eating bread, so I made this tag.

The other apple tags, I didn't even create them. Not even the "apples deserve moon wands" one. But I did start the trend of people adding apple tags.


----------



## vel (Oct 17, 2016)

"apples to jam" savage, but is there apple jam :??


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2016)

in the jar, in the jar ~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2016)

vel said:


> "apples to jam" savage, but is there apple jam :??



Yes it exists, but some people were adding anti-apple tags (like "burn the apples") because they are sick of my apple tags. But I have to admit, I gotten much crazier over apples since the last TBT Fair started. Since I got people into adding apple tags on the thread, I have gotten insane, and I find adding apple tags to be funnier.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 19, 2016)

vel said:


> "apples to jam" savage, but is there apple jam :??



There's Apple Butter at least.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2016)

I hope this thing ships soon ?o

Apples sounds good btw, not a fan of apple sauce though.


----------



## vel (Oct 19, 2016)

Tom said:


> There's Apple Butter at least.



w hat is that abomination


----------



## Eline (Oct 22, 2016)

Sheila said:


> I hope this thing ships soon ?o
> 
> Apples sounds good btw, not a fan of apple sauce though.



APPLE SAUCE IS AMAZING, WHAT ARE YOU SAYING!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Eline said:


> APPLE SAUCE IS AMAZING, WHAT ARE YOU SAYING!



No it's not lol.

Also man really rainy and windy here today.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2016)

*reads tags*

"apples hate applesauce"?

That is true.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> *reads tags*
> 
> "apples hate applesauce"?
> 
> That is true.



lol who added that? XD

well yeah just not a fan of it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm still saving up for a group add-on. I have 1,000 TBT in my group savings now. Since the apple empire kinda failed, I should come up with a different idea for a group.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Good luck. 

Kinda tired but happy since my Nepu Nepu plushies arrived today =D


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2016)

Psycho! @.@


----------



## Bowie (Oct 26, 2016)

9 new David Bowie songs have been confirmed. They're all from the _★_ sessions.

These tracks include a full version of the title track, home demos, a collaboration with Lorde, and some more cut tracks from the album that weren't wrote for the _Lazarus_ musical.

Just when I thought he'd given us everything, he gives us even more.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

Ahaha 2 months until I turn 25 holy **** amigos


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Ahaha 2 months until I turn 25 holy **** amigos



25? You'll be a quarter of a century old. I can't believe how much time has passed.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> 25? You'll be a quarter of a century old. I can't believe how much time has passed.



Yep, my birthday is December 27. And yeah finally I can start acting adult


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2016)

My mom's a ******* idiot. Getting mad at the dumbest ****.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2016)

Psydye said:


> My mom's a ******* idiot. Getting mad at the dumbest ****.



Mine too, she always get home and complain LIKE SHEILA WHERE IS THAT TOWEL ARRRGH *throws hissfit*

Like bruh stop being so bored and go look for yourself I don't use towels or whatever **** you need so look where we hang them....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2016)

I read Resetti's wi-fi ratings (Resetti is the account that gives users infractions), and I find it very funny. He received a whole bunch of negative wi-fi ratings from other members, with silly reasons as the reasons why he has such a low wi-fi rating.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 30, 2016)

Eline said:


> APPLE SAUCE IS AMAZING, WHAT ARE YOU SAYING!



Ew apple sauce is nasty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2016)

I found someone who was trying to sell an apple for 900 TBT. I told them that I could buy one in the shop for 199 TBT (and I _specifically_ said I wasn't trying to be rude) and not only did I get an infraction, but I also got bells taken away!

I have -19 bells right now xD gotta start making big posts to get those bells back! It's easy tho lol


----------



## Eline (Oct 31, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I found someone who was trying to sell an apple for 900 TBT. I told them that I could buy one in the shop for 199 TBT (and I _specifically_ said I wasn't trying to be rude) and not only did I get an infraction, but I also got bells taken away!
> 
> I have -19 bells right now xD gotta start making big posts to get those bells back! It's easy tho lol



What! That's insane. I mean, who'd buy an apple for 900 TBT when you can buy it for 199 TBT. Why did you get bells taken away from you for that


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I found someone who was trying to sell an apple for 900 TBT. I told them that I could buy one in the shop for 199 TBT (and I _specifically_ said I wasn't trying to be rude) and not only did I get an infraction, but I also got bells taken away!
> 
> I have -19 bells right now xD gotta start making big posts to get those bells back! It's easy tho lol



 The apple is actually being limited and restocked a few times per year so yes you can't just go buy it. Also they are free to price it whatever they want as long as it's reasonable.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2016)

Eline said:


> What! That's insane. I mean, who'd buy an apple for 900 TBT when you can buy it for 199 TBT. Why did you get bells taken away from you for that



The TBT Marketplace doesn't work like the shop. You can get an apple for 199 TBT, but since they are so rare (opposed to the other fruits), 199 TBT (or 200 TBT) is not the ideal price. It works like the supply and demand system in real life. When the supply is low, but the demand is high, the prices should be higher. Although the pricing guide is unofficial, most users follow the pricing guide. So that's why apples are mostly 800 to 1,000 TBT. Back when they came out, they were like 5,000 TBT, but that's because the demand was higher as the supply was lower (and there were more TBT in circulation). But since the demand for apples is ridiculously low now while the TBT supply has dropped, the ideal prices have dropped (which was why I was able to get 11 more apples for selling glow wands). But people are still not willingly to sell at the shop price.

As for the infractions, you always lose 20 TBT Bells for each infraction you receive. It's not much if you have like 5,000 TBT, but it's a lot if you have less than 200 TBT.

I did see that post before it was taken down. Giving out suggestions on how much people would pay for a collectible is one thing, but crashing peoples' threads, telling them not to sell them at a certain price or telling them to boycott the thread is disrespectful. Imagine if you were selling a chocolate cake for 1,000 TBT, then someone says "everybody, do not buy from this member unless if he/she is willingly to sell for 130 TBT" or "please do not price it higher than 130 TBT". That would hurt your feelings or annoy you. A proper way to tell people to lower the price is "the pricing guide has a median price lower than 1,000 TBT" or "you might want to lower it to sell faster". In general, crashing threads is bad for forums, especially trading threads or shop threads.


----------



## Eline (Oct 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> The TBT Marketplace doesn't work like the shop. You can get an apple for 199 TBT, but since they are so rare (opposed to the other fruits), 199 TBT (or 200 TBT) is not the ideal price. It works like the supply and demand system in real life. When the supply is low, but the demand is high, the prices should be higher. Although the pricing guide is unofficial, most users follow the pricing guide. So that's why apples are mostly 800 to 1,000 TBT. Back when they came out, they were like 5,000 TBT, but that's because the demand was higher as the supply was lower (and there were more TBT in circulation). But since the demand for apples is ridiculously low now while the TBT supply has dropped, the ideal prices have dropped (which was why I was able to get 11 more apples for selling glow wands). But people are still not willingly to sell at the shop price.
> 
> As for the infractions, you always lose 20 TBT Bells for each infraction you receive. It's not much if you have like 5,000 TBT, but it's a lot if you have less than 200 TBT.
> 
> I did see that post before it was taken down. Giving out suggestions on how much people would pay for a collectible is one thing, but crashing peoples' threads, telling them not to sell them at a certain price or telling them to boycott the thread is disrespectful. Imagine if you were selling a chocolate cake for 1,000 TBT, then someone says "everybody, do not buy from this member unless if he/she is willingly to sell for 130 TBT" or "please do not price it higher than 130 TBT". That would hurt your feelings or annoy you. A proper way to tell people to lower the price is "the pricing guide has a median price lower than 1,000 TBT" or "you might want to lower it to sell faster". In general, crashing threads is bad for forums, especially trading threads or shop threads.



Ah! Thanks for explaining. I'm not really down with the whole collectibles/TBT marketplace. I'm sorry, I can imagine this being something we'd all want to avoid on the forum. 
I hope I didn't offend anyone


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2016)

Hopefully I'll have a New 3DS XL in less than 24 hrs.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 1, 2016)

Hooray! New 3DS XL is now mine!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 2, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Hooray! New 3DS XL is now mine!



What color/design?


----------



## Kristine015 (Nov 2, 2016)

What's everyone at today? Well for me I'm gonna be busy today gonna do some paper works


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2016)

I, Apple2012, made another meme based after Bell Tree Forums.




In case if you're wondering, that came from South Park in the 20th season. What you see are member berries, which are talking grapes introduced in the first episode of this year's season (which is about the election and trolling). What they do is that they try to remind you of the "good old times" by bringing up nostalgic memories, but they do say some bad things some times. I find them cute, but they're evil.

There's already a few Member Berries memes out there. There's even a twitter account dedicated to them.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2016)

Catching up on Triforce Heroes again. Am happy.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Catching up on Triforce Heroes again. Am happy.



nice, playing dq7 myself and.. well i like the idea of the game making a non-mainstream ffv but they basically added the job thing towards the "end" so it's not really much use lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Catching up on Triforce Heroes again. Am happy.



nice, playing dq7 myself and.. well i like the idea of the game making a non-mainstream ffv but they basically added the job thing towards the "end" so it's not really much use lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2016)

I need more games to play.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 7, 2016)

Decided to join Facepunch today. I'm very likely to regret this decision within a day.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2016)

blah need to change my avatar and sig set but too lazy being here.

also slowly getting a pvz heroes trash


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2016)

My group finally has 10 members. It's already picking up. You still don't need to donate to join, but if the next 40 users donate 1,000 TBT each, I would finally reach two goals as the group creation process begins.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 8, 2016)

Morning, what a horrible day!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2016)

Now that the election is over, do you think Brewster's Caf? should clear up and become normal again?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Now that the election is over, do you think Brewster's Caf? should clear up and become normal again?



it's never been normal js.

rip the us, though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2016)

Sheila said:


> it's never been normal js.
> 
> rip the us, though.



Yeah, it's been crazy. By the end before Election Day, people were more confident that Hillary won. But nope, Trump won every state Romney won, as well as Pennsylvania and Wisconsin (which the last time a Republican won were by Ronald Reagan on his second term). I wasn't even alive throughout his entire presidency. This will also be the first time in my adulthood where the Republicans gain full control of the federal government.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2016)

Liberals are a bit melodramatic. Grant it I'm not a fan of Republicans, but jeez!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> This will also be the first time in my adulthood where the Republicans gain full control of the federal government.



Rip women, lgbtq+ and minority rights. I mean considering his "circles" it will probably be 70+ conservative men lol :|


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Rip women, lgbtq+ and minority rights. I mean considering his "circles" it will probably be 70+ conservative men lol :|



You should be lucky to live in Sweden. As long as you're there, you would have more rights as a women, a minority, or someone from the LGBT. Plus, a Trump controlled America won't affect your rights if you don't live here.

But we Americans are the ones being affected. It's not just Trump, but the whole federal government is Republican-controlled. The house, the senate, and the cabinet of the White House will be all red (Republican-controlled). Even the Supreme Court will go red. Not to mention, but 30+ of the state governships are Republican-controlled. A right-winger would be fine under these conditions, but the left-wingers are out of luck. Even the blue states will have to accept the laws passed by the federal government. And the blue states can't secede, even if they wanted to. The left-wingers could move to Canada, UK, or Australia, but it's expensive, and there's no way these countries would accept mass immigrants (especially in a time of overpopulation). Besides, they got their own problems that wouldn't be handled by the Americans in the left-wing. I mean, Canada is very cold, and even the more inhabited areas can get more frigid weather than Norway. Britain left the EU, which isn't supported by the left. Australia has very dangerous wildlife, and much of the land (aka the outback) is inhabitable. That, and to move to Britain or Australia, they have to go overseas to move. So you're right. They are screwed. Even if a Democrat succeeds Trump, America would already be reverted to previous times.

Let's move onto a new subject. The election is over.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm bored af.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 10, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Let's move onto a new subject. The election is over.



YES PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Nov 11, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Let's move onto a new subject. The election is over.





xSuperMario64x said:


> YES PLEASE!!!!!!



I agree. Now that the election is over, it's time to get into the REAL main event of November...


Spoiler



Pok?mon Sun and Moon to release on November 18th in just a week! I already have my copies preordered with Same Date Delivery on Amazon. This is seriously the most excited I've been for any Pok?mon game yet, with them mixing up the standard formula and all. Also because of Mimikyu. c:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2016)

Yeah it's over, and that's what I mean. Even if I live over seas I feel sorry for those minority people. What's with all those conservative old men (and others) wanting to prevent abortion, medical rights etc. Like, how can you want to "choose" if you want to be sick like that. Well.

Anyways, RIP Leonard Cohen


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> I agree. Now that the election is over, it's time to get into the REAL main event of November...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I thought this was the real main event of November.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2016)

Why is everyone so mean-spirited?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Why is everyone so mean-spirited?



What are you talking about?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Why is everyone so mean-spirited?



I too wonder sometimes. I think that some people just let little things get the best of them. I even do it sometimes. We all just need to take a chill pill.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2016)

When I'm caught violating the rules and guidelines, I'm not just disappointing the moderators or administrators on this site. The apples will be very ashamed of my poor behavior. Swearing, trolling, flaming, and going off-topic, that's not what apples do, nor do they like it.


----------



## Mao (Nov 12, 2016)

If you get kicked in the shin quite hard does it leave bruising or swelling? I feel like I'm going to get suspended


----------



## Psydye (Nov 12, 2016)

^ Oh dear.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2016)

I would like more ideas on how to promote my group. I am still far from completion (still over 30,000 TBT away from buying the group add-on). And I could only get up to 12 members as of now. I tried everything (bumping, changing my user title, and promoting it in my sig), but that's as high as I could go. What do you think is the problem? Is it that the ways I'm trying to promote it aren't effective enough, or do people not care about groups anymore? It bothers me that each time I'm trying to do something on this site (like collectible sales), it's very unpopular to the point where it's like almost nobody that wants it.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2016)

The game my sister got me turned out to be the Japanese version. Yay!


----------



## Bowie (Nov 14, 2016)

Is there any particular reason why, at the start or end of an article, text is italicised?


----------



## June34 (Nov 15, 2016)

oh wow. lol!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2016)

I do want the avatar height extension, but they only limited it to the staff as it's one of these decisions they are set in stone in. That, and they're not gonna accept applications if it were for the perks. Fortunately, I have valid reasons to sign up for. I have ideas for the site and events. That, and I dreamed of becoming a mod since my registration. If there was a perk I was after, it would be the blue username and not the avatar height extension or free animated collectibles for helping out at the fair.


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 17, 2016)

The apples? Who are they?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Maybe we could try asking for artwork of our group, then all our members can display it in their signatures! People will want to check what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2016)

Lol, like being one of a few not getting sun or moon i guess. i guess they derped too much with the stuff..nerf and **** cutscenes :||


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

When it comes out?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2016)

NathanBros said:


> When it comes out?



out for japan and north america, europe gets it wednesday :3 idk about south america and rest of the world though...


----------



## Bowie (Nov 20, 2016)

The price of _Bayonetta 2_ seem to differ from store to store. I'm hoping it isn't any more than ?15, 'cause that's all I have right now.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2016)

I feel like I've lost my mind. Trying to deal w/ things.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 25, 2016)

Starting to stand up for myself and it feels GREAT!


----------



## N a t (Nov 25, 2016)

Psydye said:


> Starting to stand up for myself and it feels GREAT!



WEWWWW


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2016)

I kinda want to get a new 3ds (xl) again because my old 3ds xl is very laggy it seems. well.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 26, 2016)

i'm sad


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting one of the new Pokemon games, not sure though.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of the new Pokemon games, not sure though.



One of my friends bought Pokemon Moon for me a few days after it came out; it's very unique and I'm enjoying it so far, and if you're a Pokemon fan, I suggest giving it a try.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2016)

Psydye said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of the new Pokemon games, not sure though.


If you have a New model 3ds, then do if you like the series in general. It will probably be dead until they open up pokebank and pgl properly though in January.


----------



## Turbo (Nov 29, 2016)

I need a new tablet for commissions, but I need commissions for a tablet. It's a catch 22, I tell you.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 1, 2016)

Well, I'm gonna take a short hiatus from this forum. Nothing bad has happened at all, but I'm getting into a habit of using this place as a creative outlet, when I really need to try and put my creative skills into use in a way that will actually build some kind of career for me. I just feel like this is a distraction for me. I'll be back once I get my stuff together. Love you all as usual!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 2, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Well, I'm gonna take a short hiatus from this forum. Nothing bad has happened at all, but I'm getting into a habit of using this place as a creative outlet, when I really need to try and put my creative skills into use in a way that will actually build some kind of career for me. I just feel like this is a distraction for me. I'll be back once I get my stuff together. Love you all as usual!



Good luck meng!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2016)

My Group Savings is now at 10% of its goal. But most of the donations put into it was done by me.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 14, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> My Group Savings is now at 10% of its goal. But most of the donations put into it was done by me.



can i donate 1 bell


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2016)

Who would like to help me apple-fy all the Christmas songs? I got three of them applefied.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 5, 2017)

This thread is super dead, but I have no idea where else to put this. I need advice on my collectibles ;o; I would like the bottom row to be gold/white and the top be pink/white, or anything pastel really. Any suggestions?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2017)

I now have the largest blog on this site, at 238 entries. It took me a long time to have the largest blog on TBT since I joined, but I'm finally there.

I'm not being competitive, but I just wanted to let you know guys.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2017)

Sanity dwindling...how to bounce back....unclear. Help.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 7, 2017)

I could stop spending so much time looking at memes...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 9, 2017)

Squidward said:


> I could stop spending so much time looking at memes...



But will you stop looking at them?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2017)

The election is over by two months, but people are still talking politics at Brewster's Caf?. It was more fun discussing politics back in 2014 than it was the past year and these days. I also 'member those threads that were primarily about movies on Brewster's Caf? in the last four months of 2014.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 18, 2017)

Do you guys know of any micro SD card reader alternatives for computers? Need one for my 3DS. Tried my phone, but can't find a way to connect it to my computer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2017)

Amazing fact:

In my copy of Pokemon Moon, the female Espeon has the exact same name as my mayor from StarFall (my town in ACNL). Yes, I named her that.


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 29, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> *The election is over by two months, but people are still talking politics at Brewster's Caf?*. It was more fun discussing politics back in 2014 than it was the past year and these days. I also 'member those threads that were primarily about movies on Brewster's Caf? in the last four months of 2014.



What did you expect?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 29, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> What did you expect?



Why would they still do that? There weren't too many Obama discussions when I joined this site.


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 29, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Why would they still do that? There weren't too many Obama discussions when I joined this site.



There would have been plenty if he said half the things Trump said


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2017)

Nowadays, when I play video games with customizable characters, I always play as a blond (blonde if the character is female). I do like blondes. There are some exceptions though.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Nowadays, when I play video games with customizable characters, I always play as a blond (blonde if the character is female). I do like blondes. There are some exceptions though.



I love blondes too.


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

Each case is a case, no preferences here.


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 1, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Why would they still do that? There weren't too many Obama discussions when I joined this site.



Obama took office for his second term a year and a couple months before your arrival to the site. The craze would have died down.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank God. If people were talking about Obama's supposed "Hope & Change"... I would have gone mental.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 5, 2017)

I wish TBT didn't use BB code. It's easier to use, but it severely limits what you can create. : /


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2017)

Haven't been here in ages...how's everyone doing?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2017)

I can't wait until the next site event. I was preparing to make silly apple tags when an event announcement goes up.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

This general discussion is as active as any other thread. Maybe even less active.
How's everyone's day been?


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

well then


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 15, 2017)

Out of curiosity and boredom, I was counting how many threads on Brewster's Caf? have been locked 100 pages back (assuming that you can only see 20 threads per page). In the past 2,000 non-stickied threads, 143 of them have been locked. 143 threads. Some of them were low-quality threads, some were too inappropriate for the site, but others had different reasons. One of the most common ones were the ones closed due to escalating arguments. Most of them are political threads. I remember back in the first year of my membership, there were only a few political threads. Even fewer political threads were locked. But after looking back in the past 100 pages of threads in Brewster's, I find this very shocking. No offense, but I found more political threads that ended up getting closed due to escalating arguments in the 143 locked threads than total amount of political threads I have even seen on TBT before I left for 10 months.

I'm not trying to start another argument here, and I'm not trying to re-open past drama on the site, but what happened? I expect the site to calm down once I left, and it did, but Brewster's Caf? sure has gotten a lot worse. I know this has been going on for a while, but I seen worse on this site before Brewster's became degenerate.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> Out of curiosity and boredom, I was counting how many threads on Brewster's Caf? have been locked 100 pages back (assuming that you can only see 20 threads per page). In the past 2,000 non-stickied threads, 143 of them have been locked. 143 threads. Some of them were low-quality threads, some were too inappropriate for the site, but others had different reasons. One of the most common ones were the ones closed due to escalating arguments. Most of them are political threads. I remember back in the first year of my membership, there were only a few political threads. Even fewer political threads were locked. But after looking back in the past 100 pages of threads in Brewster's, I find this very shocking. No offense, but I found more political threads that ended up getting closed due to escalating arguments in the 143 locked threads than total amount of political threads I have even seen on TBT before I left for 10 months.
> 
> I'm not trying to start another argument here, and I'm not trying to re-open past drama on the site, but what happened? I expect the site to calm down once I left, and it did, but Brewster's Caf? sure has gotten a lot worse. I know this has been going on for a while, but I seen worse on this site before Brewster's became degenerate.



Political threads are dead. No one see's a point in posting them anymore. I haven't seen one in a solid week or two. Admins cracked down on the 'escalating arguments' thing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Political threads are dead. No one see's a point in posting them anymore. I haven't seen one in a solid week or two. Admins cracked down on the 'escalating arguments' thing.



I think that's actually a good thing that political threads are already dying off. I think one reason why is because Trump is doing so much stuff (while the media is reporting too much stuff) to where it's hard to pay attention anymore. It wouldn't be worth discussing everything he does. Even the major reports aren't worth discussing. He's doing so much that we don't even care what the media says.

With fewer political discussions, I think this forum should clear up. After all, the election is over, Trump has already sworn in, Congress 115 already began a while ago, and everything the news is gonna say has already been talked about several times. I say it's time to give it a break. I understand why we had so many of these as I wouldn't give the community of this site the full blame, but I don't want TBT involved in this kind of drama either.

Another thing I'm glad to finally see die down - the Harambe memes. I am getting sick of these memes. They were overdone much more than the Rickroll meme was. Like I said in the unpopular opinions thread, trends like this get really big so fast, but are short-lived. It's like a light bulb on with full power if the light bulb was never turned off.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 16, 2017)

well when its the same people responding and getting into arguments in those threads, eventually they are gonna tire out from it, especially when its not so much conversations with open minded people, but groups of people yelling at each other.

Harambe memes were quality, may he rest in peace, but his memory will never be forgotten. I can't look at a gorilla without making Harambe jokes.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 16, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> well when its the same people responding and getting into arguments in those threads, eventually they are gonna tire out from it, especially when its not so much conversations with open minded people, but groups of people yelling at each other.



This is pretty much it. They almost entirely consisted of people who were dead set on their sides of the political spectrum and became shouting matches rather than actual discussions. I'm glad people got over them, seeing such threads so frequently got really old. Guessing the shock of Trump being president has worn off and people have more or less stopped kicking and screaming by now. Good, it solved nothing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> well when its the same people responding and getting into arguments in those threads, eventually they are gonna tire out from it, especially when its not so much conversations with open minded people, but groups of people yelling at each other.



It is true that when it's the same people arguing or causing drama all the time, it eventually gets boring to the point where people lose interest. It usually takes like one to five users to completely ruin a thread due to arguments and WHAM! The thread gets locked.

There was actually a time when the site used to be a lot worse. Even during the 2016 Election when people were having a meltdown in response to the election, the site was no worse than it was in 2014 to 2015 (especially the first half of 2015). I already mentioned the details on the Information Desk yesterday, but it was a time when there was more fighting (even worse than you see on the political discussions), people were more spoiled about virtual items, and when a couple members left the site due to bullies. Thankfully, those days are over, which is why I believe the site calmed down.


----------



## -Katze- (Feb 16, 2017)

I think the collectibles would look really cute if they went with a minimalist style


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2017)

I just sold my chocolate cake in an auction. For the first time since December of 2014, my inventory is free from a chocolate cake collectible. Not once have I been chocolate cake-less since that very day. It was a nice 26 months of ownership before it's time to move on.

I remember when I first joined this site, there was nothing I wanted more than a chocolate cake collectible. But now, I have very little interest into owning collectibles. Other than trophies, animated collectibles, and the TBT Fair rainbow feather, I'm not interested into taking or owning collectibles that aren't apples, tulips, or birthstones, as I would never sell apples, tulips, or birthstones either.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2017)

Why am I not dead yet?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh haha so someone took all my bells how fun

(also im dead so don't write me)


----------



## Haskell (Feb 25, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Oh haha so someone took all my bells how fun
> 
> (also im dead so don't write me)



Why are you dead?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Oh haha so someone took all my bells how fun
> 
> (also im dead so don't write me)



You may not see this post, but at the beginning of the year, we learned that the username change item had a glitch people exploited to change their usernames for free. The staff, not only removed the old item and replaced it with a new system, but everyone that abused it got charged 1,200 TBT for every time they changed their username from that glitch. That's probably why you lost all of your TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2017)

I wonder why this thread is dead.


----------



## moonford (Feb 27, 2017)

Apples are pretty tasty. ;}


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm like super hungry right now but idk what to eat *cries*


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 1, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why this thread is dead.



It's never really been alive (though it probably was before my TBt stay)


----------



## Haskell (Mar 2, 2017)

Apple2012 said:


> I wonder why this thread is dead.



Because ppl don't know what to talk about. lol


----------



## Life Reaper Sammy (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 7, 2017)

smh quick before the mods come surpasses the "you're banned" game in views


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

I can't stand the word, SpongeHenge.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 8, 2017)

im reading this web comic and its pretty good so far!  anyone else know any web comics? (besides homestuck)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm existing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I'm existing.



nice avatar i remember those 'makers.

peace and love to everyone.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 11, 2017)

tbh i dont know why i still bother with online shopping


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> tbh i dont know why i still bother with online shopping



It's easier than shopping at a store. ;p

- - - Post Merge - - -



poyonomatopoeia said:


> im reading this web comic and its pretty good so far!  anyone else know any web comics? (besides homestuck)



I remember when I was desperate to read _The Walking Dead (TWD)_ comics... so I read them on Youtube.

That's not an issue anymore since I have compendiums one through three. I don't think the fourth compendium is out though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> I'm existing.



I can see that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks to Daylight Savings, TBT's default time is synchronized to my time zone. So when I see something posted on 12:00 PM when reading the forums offline, it's posted on 12:00 PM my time. On standard time, being posted on 12:00 PM means it's 11:00 AM my time.

But when the last TBT Fair happened, Fair Time was GMT-4, or Eastern Daylight Time.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Does anyone have a (legit) problem with how much I post?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 13, 2017)

Nevermind!


----------



## taiyoken (Mar 14, 2017)

I see you everywhere! 

but who could have an issue with your lil cartoon ufo?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 14, 2017)

taiyoken said:


> I see you everywhere!
> 
> but who could have an issue with your lil cartoon ufo?



The government, dude! Roswell, man! They're hiding something!


----------



## Haskell (Mar 16, 2017)

I just found out if you like a user's post and that user has an animated avatar, the animated avatar freezes.


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 16, 2017)

Yo. Anyone remember me?


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Mar 18, 2017)

So we have an apple themed account and a pear themed account. wat next


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 19, 2017)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> So we have an apple themed account and a pear themed account. wat next



obviously a brain themed account


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a metal-named account for no reason. I couldn't think of it so I had to name myself after a monster in the Dragon Quest games.


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2017)

Dy1an said:


> Yo. Anyone remember me?



Don't worry bro, I remember you


----------



## Bowie (Apr 2, 2017)

If you can't handle the tea when you're holding the cup, don't drink it up.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

if i could just get my moris back that'd be great


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

these really long messages on items arent funny


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2017)

If Pokemon Sun and Moon's third game is Pokemon Stars, the abbreviation for all three Pokemon games is SMS (which also spells "Super Mario Sunshine"). Even Alola is as tropical as Isle Delfino. And Solgaleo and Lunala evolve from a Pokemon that looks like a Hungry Luma - from Super Mario Galaxy.

I knew Pokemon and Mario had some ties.


----------



## hamster (Apr 4, 2017)

carp said:


> these really long messages on items arent funny



thank god it didn't last for long


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 5, 2017)

Did you know:

The very last year ending with a "4" that a new president got elected was 1884. Since then, every election year ending with a "4", the president that won the election has been holding office while the election was still going on. Either because the previous president died in office (such as John F Kennedy), or because the president in office was facing a re-election (such as Ronald Reagan). The others ending with a "4" were years indivisible by 4. If Trump gets a second term, 2024 may be the first year ending with a "4" in a long time when a new president gets elected.

Likewise, the only three years in US History ending with a "0" that a president got re-elected were 1820, 1900, and 1940. All the others, a new president was always elected in those years.


----------



## Haskell (Apr 16, 2017)

I love hot tea, iced tea... any tea.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 18, 2017)

oh snap son, i found my 25th anniversary DSi XL
and a flashcart i don't remember buying
gon' be a fun time while i get my 3DS repaired


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 19, 2017)

Bomberman was such a fun game ;; I wanna play it again but it was my step-sister's and she doesn't have it anymore


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 19, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Bomberman was such a fun game ;; I wanna play it again but it was my step-sister's and she doesn't have it anymore



time to buy a switch and bomberman r
jk switches are sold out


----------



## Haskell (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm extremely tired.


----------



## Blu Rose (Apr 23, 2017)

ap exams coming up yay


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 24, 2017)

This is almost becoming kind of like a much slower version of the random thoughts thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm actually glad that nobody asks to buy one of my apple collectibles. Even when they get desperate for one, they wouldn't want mine because I am the apple of the forum.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2017)

Some of the acnl music just popped up in my head so I felt like coming here bc latin is boring


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)

I wish I could show off more collectibles. I have a bunch I love, but because we have no ability to organise them, I can't get them the way I want them and they look rather ugly together.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2017)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> This is almost becoming kind of like a much slower version of the random thoughts thread.



It actually kinda does. I wish more people can come here to keep it alive.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 30, 2017)

It's been almost half a year since my 3DS broke and I'm still upset about it. :I



Kaleidoscopes said:


> This is almost becoming kind of like a much slower version of the random thoughts thread.



Truth.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 30, 2017)

Even when I'm on a road trip in the middle of nowhere, I am able to get access to Bell Tree Forums since I primarily browse this site through phone.

Yes, I am in the middle of a road trip right now. I've been used to road trips anyways.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 30, 2017)

Discord's search feature is a lot of fun. You learn about everyone who hates your guts.


----------



## mogyay (May 2, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Discord's search feature is a lot of fun. You learn about everyone who hates your guts.



i hadn't thought of doing searching my name in discord but i just did and i'm overwhelmed how nice people are behind my back sob. but i'm sorry if you read something hurtful, that doesn't sound nice


----------



## brownboy102 (May 6, 2017)

wrong thread whoops


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2017)

Since blogging is not popular here, I pretty much dominate the blog tree.

And in case if you want to know why some entries had low ratings, they were not legit. Back then, very few people were hating on me a lot, so they rated my blog entries very lowly to grief or harass me. I didn't even do anything wrong to them.

I'm glad the site improved a lot since.


----------



## moonford (May 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Since blogging is not popular here, I pretty much dominate the blog tree.
> 
> And in case if you want to know why some entries had low ratings, they were not legit. Back then, very few people were hating on me a lot, so they rated my blog entries very lowly to grief or harass me. I didn't even do anything wrong to them.
> 
> I'm glad the site improved a lot since.



Too bad there are still a few problematic members on here now and then, some join just to troll. Smh.


----------



## Franny (May 16, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Too bad there are still a few problematic members on here now and then, some join just to troll. Smh.



that's really the case for every site you join though, it's a shame.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2017)

Spy said:


> that's really the case for every site you join though, it's a shame.



I felt that GameFAQs is even worse, especially the Pokemon boards. People there get extremely rude. I mentioned that Pokemon Stadium is hard, and one user rudely told me that it's a joke of a game, criticized me for not being good enough (even when it came to a general acceptation that Pokemon Stadium is ridiculously hard), and called me a child for not being good enough. He even said if I can't admit being a child, I am beyond salvation. What a jerk! I'm glad that he got banned immediately, but almost the entire Pokemon community on GameFAQs is like that.


----------



## moonford (May 16, 2017)

Spy said:


> that's really the case for every site you join though, it's a shame.



That is the sad truth.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I felt that GameFAQs is even worse, especially the Pokemon boards. People there get extremely rude. I mentioned that Pokemon Stadium is hard, and one user rudely told me that it's a joke of a game, criticized me for not being good enough (even when it came to a general acceptation that Pokemon Stadium is ridiculously hard), and called me a child for not being good enough. He even said if I can't admit being a child, I am beyond salvation. What a jerk!



People are just so nasty for no reason, it's really terrible to see.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

I'm sad the chocolate cake collectible is sold out and I never got one.


----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2017)

You guys know how to centre a table, by any chance? I had to remove mine 'cause I couldn't get it centred the way I wanted it. Could only get the stuff inside the table to centre, but the table itself was stuck on the left.


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

What kind of table are you talking?


----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2017)

NathanBros said:


> What kind of table are you talking?



Code table.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 18, 2017)

I may spend a lot of time on video games, but believe it or not, there are many video game-related words and phrases that I asked others to define for me because I don't know what they mean.

Some words and phrases I asked for definitions in the past three years:

- Rubber-band effect
- Slippery controls
- Hand holding
- Doesn't hold up to today
- Aged badly

The worst one was "doesn't hold up to today".


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 20, 2017)

I JUST REALIZED THAT THERE'S A BUTTON TO SKIP TO THE LAST UNREAD POST ON A THREAD!

All this time I've been going through pages of threads just to find the last post I read and I could've just gotten there with one handy-dandy button! How did I not notice this until now??? O:


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2017)

I've gone insane.


----------



## Sanrio (May 21, 2017)

Mare a new town, woot!

Might have a poll to choose my next tumblr url.

But, might also ask here, you guys prefer the name countingmareep or mareepmayor?

My mayor is named Mareep and town Ampharos.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 22, 2017)

I was traditionally opposed to this when I created StarFall, but nearly almost 3 years after I created it, I finally got T&T Emporium.

But I prefer to keep the Nookling Store in MoonGlow locked on T&T Mart. If you visit my town, please do not buy or sell in T&T Mart or the Garden Shop. I want to keep the longer shop hours in my town.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 22, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> Mare a new town, woot!
> 
> Might have a poll to choose my next tumblr url.
> 
> ...



Personally I like countingmareep better. :>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2017)

I remember when the TBT to IGB exchange rate used to be controversial. Back when ACNL came out, it was 100,000 Bells for 100 TBT Bells. Now it's 20 million Bells per 100 TBT Bells, and people aren't complaining about it.

If you want to know why it's that high now, it's because of how many IGB there is. Inflation is a natural process. Not only that, but when you pay all of your debts and get the PWPs you want, there's nothing else you could spend IGB on. So the value goes down as the value of TBT bells goes up.

If you want to know why it was a big deal a while ago while it's no longer a big deal today, it would have to be two reasons. One of them was that it was increasing at the time. Today, it stopped. The other reason has to be the collectible craze. Today, collectibles aren't as valuable as they used to be, mainly because of how they lost their rarity.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I remember when the TBT to IGB exchange rate used to be controversial. Back when ACNL came out, it was 100,000 Bells for 100 TBT Bells. Now it's 20 million Bells per 100 TBT Bells, and people aren't complaining about it.
> 
> If you want to know why it's that high now, it's because of how many IGB there is. Inflation is a natural process. Not only that, but when you pay all of your debts and get the PWPs you want, there's nothing else you could spend IGB on. So the value goes down as the value of TBT bells goes up.
> 
> If you want to know why it was a big deal a while ago while it's no longer a big deal today, it would have to be two reasons. One of them was that it was increasing at the time. Today, it stopped. The other reason has to be the collectible craze. Today, collectibles aren't as valuable as they used to be, mainly because of how they lost their rarity.



I still think it's crazy that it takes 20 million IGB to get 100 TBT. I don't want to get in trouble or anything, but it was IMPOSSIBLE for be to get IGB until I met someone who hacked the game and got it for me. Right now I only have 25 million IGB in my back on ACNL, even with said hack.Before I was only getting like 300k at a time and all of that was going towards my house. I had my old town for a little over a year before it corrupted and i NEVER payed off my house because of how difficult it was to get IGB for me.

That inflation rate is part of the thing that turns me off of buying things with TBT at all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I still think it's crazy that it takes 20 million IGB to get 100 TBT. I don't want to get in trouble or anything, but it was IMPOSSIBLE for be to get IGB until I met someone who hacked the game and got it for me. Right now I only have 25 million IGB in my back on ACNL, even with said hack.Before I was only getting like 300k at a time and all of that was going towards my house. I had my old town for a little over a year before it corrupted and i NEVER payed off my house because of how difficult it was to get IGB for me.
> 
> That inflation rate is part of the thing that turns me off of buying things with TBT at all.



Yeah, 100,000 IGB per 100 TBT is pretty reasonable compared to our current exchange rate, but this is no longer the case due to how many IGB there is.

Bur if you want to know what else makes the exchange rate a problem, part of the blame goes to Nintendo, but it's forgivable. One thing that remains unchanged from the GameCube Version that needs to change is the wallet size. We still were stuck with a wallet size of 99,999 Bells. If it goes up to 999,999 Bells (as 999,000 Bell bags are the biggest), then trading millions of Bells over the wi-fi wouldn't be a problem. But at 99,999 as the wallet size, it makes trading much longer.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Nyan nyan nyan.

Guess who (finally) got a Japanese 3ds LL, that Persona Q one. Pok?mon Sun on the way hopefully : >


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Nyan nyan nyan.
> 
> Guess who (finally) got a Japanese 3ds LL, that Persona Q one. Pok?mon Sun on the way hopefully : >



You? Was it you that got it, Jun?


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You? Was it you that got it, Jun?



yesh. hopefully having a better time with that.. my old fire emblem: awakening 3ds xl  was pretty much broke since it literally froze on every game i played. even sent it in to nintendo and they claimed it was "fine".. no no no.

also been a bit of a dream to have a japanese one tbh. i remember when monster hunter 3-g was out in japan, and that white OG 3ds with the red crest.. dang man.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2017)

Sheila said:


> yesh. hopefully having a better time with that.. my old fire emblem: awakening 3ds xl  was pretty much broke since it literally froze on every game i played. even sent it in to nintendo and they claimed it was "fine".. no no no.
> 
> also been a bit of a dream to have a japanese one tbh. i remember when monster hunter 3-g was out in japan, and that white OG 3ds with the red crest.. dang man.



By the way, what do you think of my new username? I was once Apple2012.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> By the way, what do you think of my new username? I was once Apple2012.



yep i know 

i kinda like i, a bit odd but cute imo.


----------



## Ichiban (May 23, 2017)

I'm strugglin without one of my prescriptions.. i cant get it refilled until tomorrow :/


----------



## Psydye (May 23, 2017)

FreeHelium said:


> I'm strugglin without one of my prescriptions.. i cant get it refilled until tomorrow :/



I feel your pain. Hate it when that happens!


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Also that "am i gregant" video from oblivia's blog.. gold.


----------



## Psydye (May 24, 2017)

Downside of being an open-minded music freak? You'll never have enough space on your computer.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Downside of being an open-minded music freak? You'll never have enough space on your computer.



Get an USB stick or an external drive man.

I can't say I'm too open-minded since a lot both today (and somewhat back then as well) are trash but eh as long as it's what I usually listen to and my ears like it I'm fine I guess.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 26, 2017)

Here's today's lesson on renewable resources and non-renewable resources from Mr. Alolan_Apples:

Creativity is a renewable resource. Once you run out of ideas or use up one of your ideas, you can always come up with more for later.

Originality is a non-renewable resource. Once an idea is taken, it's taken forever, and when all ideas are used up, there's nothing new you can make.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 26, 2017)

When I first took that personality test I got ISFP, then when I took it again a few years later I got ESFP but now that I actually took it on 16personalities this time I got ENFP. Wild.

Though ENFP actually sounds more like me than the other two.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 26, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> When I first took that personality test I got ISFP, then when I took it again a few years later I got ESFP but now that I actually took it on 16personalities this time I got ENFP. Wild.
> 
> Though ENFP actually sounds more like me than the other two.



I'm usually INTP but the last two are always really close so sometimes I'm INTJ or INFP or INFP. Kinda interesting how yours was a reverse of the first two. Do you usually get close to 50% on those scores? Also you definitely struck me as an introvert (but I think everyone who frequents forums are introverts lol)


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 26, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I'm usually INTP but the last two are always really close so sometimes I'm INTJ or INFP or INFP. Kinda interesting how yours was a reverse of the first two. Do you usually get close to 50% on those scores? Also you definitely struck me as an introvert (but I think everyone who frequents forums are introverts lol)



I don't remember what the percentages of the first two were, (I really should've screen capped those, tbh.) but the percentage for my current one are like 80s with one being 70 something.

And yeah, I might be either an ambivert or a shy extrovert but definitely not an introvert. :>

Also, spellcheck doesn't seem to think ambivert is a word...


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

When your whole kitchen is overflowing with dirty plates and dishes from last night rip.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Post number 42,000

Hm, surprised I'm still at that number man. Wonder who are behind me haha.

edit: found the list. thought people would be closer aha


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2017)

Also, here are the results I got for anyone curious!


----------



## easpa (May 27, 2017)

I used to be an ISTJ when I was younger but I've come up as an ISFJ the last couple of times I took the test. I think it's because my emotional(ly unstable) side kind of emerged the minute I turned 16 lol


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2017)

Nice to hear that other people's mbti types changed, too! I'm still a little worried that the test might've somehow got it wrong on some level, but ENFP sounds more like me than the other two types I got before!


----------



## easpa (May 27, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> Nice to hear that other people's mbti types changed, too! I'm still a little worried that the test might've somehow got it wrong on some level, but ENFP sounds more like me than the other two types I got before!



I think the lesson is just to take these things with a grain of salt I guess. They're usually pretty good at giving you a _general_ idea of your personality type but you know what sounds more like you better than some online quiz at the end of the day!


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2017)

easpa said:


> I think the lesson is just to take these things with a grain of salt I guess. They're usually pretty good at giving you a _general_ idea of your personality type but you know what sounds more like you better than some online quiz at the end of the day!



Yeah, that's true. Whenever I get accurate personality quiz results, I always tend to dive right into it, but people will always be more complicated than any quiz result.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 27, 2017)

took the quiz for my first time tonight! here are my results:


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

Apparently I have been pointed out as intimidating.

Any advice to make me seem less intimidating, haha?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 28, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Apparently I have been pointed out as intimating.
> 
> Any advice to make me seem less intimating, haha?



I had to highlight the word to find the definition. I guess you shouldn't give hints on anything.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I had to highlight the word to find the definition. I guess you shouldn't give hints on anything.



Auto correct, sorry!!!

I meant intimidating.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 28, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Auto correct, sorry!!!
> 
> I meant intimidating.



Oh, intimidating.

It's hard to understand posts like that in my opinion. I can't tell if posts are intimidating or not.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Oh, intimidating.
> 
> It's hard to understand posts like that in my opinion. I can't tell if posts are intimidating or not.



I meant in general. 

Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Why are customs like the slowest workplace ever. I highly doubt a package with a "3ds game" and "neptunia badges" are dangerous goods jfc.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 28, 2017)

Temptation to change my aesthetic again to something more fitting is _strong_ even though I told myself I should wait until at least June...


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

I kinda wanted to a certain avatar but due to the limits it will look very squeezed like last time. Meh.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 28, 2017)

Eh, w/e, it's only a few days away anyway so I'm gonna do it!


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Nice set, I love that trippy goat man 

also i really hope that package arrives tomorrow.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

I didn't know about the Bell Tree Choice awards until now, haha. I'd never win anything because I'm so irrelevant on here


----------



## Soda Fox (May 28, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I didn't know about the Bell Tree Choice awards until now, haha. I'd never win anything because I'm so irrelevant on here



Is there a thread up somewhere?  I feel it's my forum-istic duty to vote if there's a vote available.


----------



## Sanrio (May 29, 2017)

Alright besides my pokemon tumblr blog, i wanna do a entirely AC blog. 

Um you prefer the url melodymayor or mayormelody?

next thing u know i got a zelda blog, still gotta set the pokemon blog up and stuff, but i'll center around the AC one for now.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

them avatar limits i'll just go get a default one or just take some random tiedye pattern for it ugh.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Is there a thread up somewhere?  I feel it's my forum-istic duty to vote if there's a vote available.



I'm not too sure. =/


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

I'll ask a staff member! c:


----------



## Soda Fox (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I'll ask a staff member! c:



*smacks forehead* dah. I'll do that too. If I get an answer I'll post it here.


----------



## easpa (May 29, 2017)

I think voting usually takes place in December so you all have a few months left to work for your awards


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?404989-Results!!-The-Bell-Tree-People%92s-Choice-Awards

Found the link to 2016's TBT People Choice Awards, there are a few categories.

I don't think I could be a contender for any of them, haha. 



easpa said:


> I think voting usually takes place in December so you all have a few months left to work for your awards



That'd make sense.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?404989-Results!!-The-Bell-Tree-People%92s-Choice-Awards
> 
> Found the link to 2016's TBT People Choice Awards, there are a few categories.



Thanks for the links, gonna go look back there and maybe grab my old banner again bc I can't find it on my laptop grr


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Thanks for the links, gonna go look back there and maybe grab my old banner again bc I can't find it on my laptop grr



Stop bragging! Lol. 

I have never been active enough on here for the awards before now, so hopefully I can vote for the people I think deserve to win.

I have a few people in mind already.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Stop bragging! Lol.
> 
> I have never been active enough on here for the awards before now, so hopefully I can vote for the people I think deserve to win.
> 
> I have a few people in mind already.



Lol, I won in 2015 if you go back in the results I used to go by the name Moko there c:

Not me, yet I'll wait and see how the year developes.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Lol, I won in 2015 if you go back in the results I used to go by the name Moko there c:
> 
> Not me, yet I'll wait and see how the year developes.



I knew your old username was Moko you silly goose. How could people not know this! You're like the most famous ever.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I knew your old username was Moko you silly goose. How could people not know this! You're like the most famous ever.



Didn't recognize you, eh sorry bout that then xD


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Didn't recognize you, eh sorry bout that then xD



Its finnnnneeee.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Its finnnnneeee.



unless you changed username?

oh well pokemon sun seem to work fine so far except that it's a bit slow shutting down..


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> unless you changed username?
> 
> oh well pokemon sun seem to work fine so far except that it's a bit slow shutting down..



Whiteflamingo....


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Whiteflamingo....



ah right lol like everyone changing their name (k i did too but still)

also wee gotta find a good place for those corocoro magazines


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ah right lol like everyone changing their name (k i did too but still)
> 
> also wee gotta find a good place for those corocoro magazines



Has corocoro hinted at a new Pok?mon game at all?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Has corocoro hinted at a new Pok?mon game at all?



No I'mma try get the Ho-Oh code later this summer..


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> No I'mma try get the Ho-Oh code later this summer..



Neat, I've took a hiatus from Pok?mon. I should try to play again sometime. c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Neat, I've took a hiatus from Pok?mon. I should try to play again sometime. c:



Same here, but got my Japanese copy today finally so hopefully it won't crash too bad.


----------



## Sanrio (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Same here, but got my Japanese copy today finally so hopefully it won't crash too bad.



I recently bought alpha sapphire. Finished Omega Ruby twice, and liked Kyogre and team Aqua better, so I went out and bought it.

I finished Moon and legit use it just to collect legendary and "trade-able" pokemon. Was thinking of getting into competive battling.

I also always wanted corocoro magazine! I've seen pictures of it around on Google.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> I recently bought alpha sapphire. Finished Omega Ruby twice, and liked Kyogre and team Aqua better, so I went out and bought it.
> 
> I finished Moon and legit use it just to collect legendary and "trade-able" pokemon. Was thinking of getting into competive battling.
> 
> I also always wanted corocoro magazine! I've seen pictures of it around on Google.



What 3ds did you use with Moon btw?

Yeah I want it for pok?mon codes and **** lol.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 29, 2017)

What happened to gyro, tho?


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> What happened to gyro, tho?



Whooooo???? Lololol ROFLcoptor....

Speaking of inactive members, who has left TBT this year. ;__;


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Whooooo???? Lololol ROFLcoptor....
> 
> Speaking of inactive members, who has left TBT this year. ;__;



Darn it, gyro was one of the best things about this site!


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> Darn it, gyro was one of the best things about this site!



How?

And I'm pretty sure he hasn't left completely, people take breaks every now and then so don't worry.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> How?
> 
> And I'm pretty sure he hasn't left completely, people take breaks every now and then so don't worry.



Just calling out homophobia and such, I suppose.

That's true, though.

_Anyhow_, I was gonna post this earlier, but I forgot to. When I was picking a gif for my signature, I was trying to deciding between what I chose and this:


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> Just calling out homophobia and such, I suppose.
> 
> That's true, though.
> 
> _Anyhow_, I was gonna post this earlier, but I forgot to. When I was picking a gif for my signature, I was trying to deciding between what I chose and this:



Don't worry about that! Lots of people will call out homophobia on here. c:

I've never played undertale before but I believe it's similar to the Mother/Earthbound series? What's it like?


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Don't worry about that! Lots of people will call out homophobia on here. c:
> 
> I've never played undertale before but I believe it's similar to the Mother/Earthbound series? What's it like?



That's true. Luckily there's usually no homophobia that needs to be called out, afaik.

Honestly, I never... actually played the game myself. :'> I just watched two full Let's Plays of it since I can't afford the game myself. And I'm not really familiar with the Earthbound series, tbh, but I think I've heard a lot of people comparing it to Earthbound, too, so maybe? d:


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> That's true. Luckily there's usually no homophobia that needs to be called out, afaik.
> 
> Honestly, I never... actually played the game myself. :'> I just watched two full Let's Plays of it since I can't afford the game myself. And I'm not really familiar with the Earthbound series, tbh, but I think I've heard a lot of people comparing it to Earthbound, too, so maybe? d:



Lol, it's like me with the Legend of Zelda games, I don't like them but I love the characters.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

The game is alright I guess as long as you stay away from its rabid fandom and just focus on the actual game.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> The game is alright I guess as long as you stay away from its rabid fandom and just focus on the actual game.



Is the fandom that bad?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Is the fandom that bad?



Pretty much and they overhype it pretty good and some shipper can be rabid. Wish I would just have watched it rather than buy it. It's pretty much randomly meme dialogue throughout the game and stupid stuff you are doing like pushing flowers on the water and whatnot. Not worth its hype just saying.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Pretty much and they overhype it pretty good and some shipper can be rabid. Wish I would just have watched it rather than buy it. It's pretty much randomly meme dialogue throughout the game and stupid stuff you are doing like pushing flowers on the water and whatnot. Not worth its hype just saying.



I'll just stick to the Motherbound series then. lol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I'll just stick to the Motherbound series then. lol.



Yeah, at least the little I played of those are fun.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, at least the little I played of those are fun.



Mother 3 is quite sad. It's my favourite game, there's just so much in the game.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Mother 3 is quite sad. It's my favourite game, there's just so much in the game.



Yeah, I really loved the Hippie monsters in whatever game those were in though, haha.

Also I love how Sun/Moon takes ages to turn off, wth bruh.


----------



## moonford (May 29, 2017)

Would anyone here apply for staff?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

No idea, probably someone I guess. There used to be some peeps who wanted me there, but nah. I'm not that material and it's too clique for me.


----------



## Psydye (May 29, 2017)

Can't wait for Iced Earth's new album to come out! <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

Too many vinyls I want that are either obscure af or just expensive or that I can't buy anyways rip living here ahaha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 29, 2017)

If you have a problem with a hate-filled troll, an argument-ensuing troll, a pessimistic troll, or some other mean troll, you can use the Contact the Staff board or report them to deal with them.

If you have a problem with a funny troll, you're out of luck. The staff are these kind of trolls. Just look at the mirrors in House of Mirrors. This is clearly trolling. Even I fit this model of a troll.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Would anyone here apply for staff?



Not me. Too much work.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If you have a problem with a funny troll, you're out of luck. The staff are these kind of trolls. Just look at the mirrors in House of Mirrors. This is clearly trolling. Even I fit this model of a troll.



I think there are more instances they do actually troll lol. Not only fun ways.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 30, 2017)

Good news: Found some ice cream cones in the back of the freezer!

Bad news: They're just the wrapped singles without the box and don't have the expiration date on them. :/



Sheila said:


> Pretty much and they overhype it pretty good and some shipper can be rabid. Wish I would just have watched it rather than buy it. It's pretty much randomly meme dialogue throughout the game and stupid stuff you are doing like pushing flowers on the water and whatnot. Not worth its hype just saying.



Well, I personally think the story's amazing, the character's are likable and the gameplay looks fun, but this is all just subjective opinions and Zendel should just take a look at a trailer or some gameplay and decide for themselves weather they wanna play or not.


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2017)

Yeah, that was my opinion. Everyone is welcome to make their own but yeah the game series is a bit overhyped, to me at least.

Also man I had too much food today kms


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2017)

I wonder, how many members on this site were born some point in time after Bell Tree Forums was created? And how many members on this site were born before WWII?


----------



## Sanrio (May 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder, how many members on this site were born some point in time after Bell Tree Forums was created? And how many members on this site were born before WWII?



Wait, when was bell tree created? 

it's probably in some obvious place, and i've just never seen it.


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2017)

I am discontent.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> Wait, when was bell tree created?
> 
> it's probably in some obvious place, and i've just never seen it.



November 7th, 2004. It opened on December 19th, 2004.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder, how many members on this site were born some point in time after Bell Tree Forums was created? And how many members on this site were born before WWII?



Well since a lot of people are younger than 13 probably quite a few.

And I've seen people being 50+ but, well 70+ would def. be cool.


----------



## moonford (May 31, 2017)

Does anyone use Pok?monCommunity?

I was thinking of leaving tbt and moving over there, however I don't know anybody over there...


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Nope. I do go on Flight Rising but their forum is pretty edgy and "cringe" so eh I'm not as active.

Also can the mail company here stop sending me pickup notes all the time, I already paid my customs for my Sun game and those badges and I'm not gonna make thrice payments smh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2017)

Somehow, people have been commenting on my blog more since I put the comment count in my sig. The higher the count, the more they would post, until it hits 100.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Somehow, people have been commenting on my blog more since I put the comment count in my sig. The higher the count, the more they would post, until it hits 100.



Well, giveaways of course. Best of luck.


----------



## easpa (May 31, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Does anyone use Pok?monCommunity?
> 
> I was thinking of leaving tbt and moving over there, however I don't know anybody over there...



Pok?Community was the first forum I was ever active on! I remember it having a pretty nice userbase but I haven't been around in a few years so idk what it's like these days


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 1, 2017)

I... thought "my apples" was some code word for a cult that Apple started... #shook


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> I... thought "my apples" was some code word for a cult that Apple started... #shook



I don't start cults. I've always personified inanimate objects since I was little.


----------



## moonford (Jun 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don't start cults. I've always personified inanimate objects since I was little.



I have too, you aren't alone in this weird world.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

meh i still need 4 red flower collectibles :C


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 1, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I have too, you aren't alone in this weird world.



The problem here is that my apples don't behave well. They bite, think they're better than humans, complain about many things, calling me "human" instead of my real name, and ruined many songs by changing the lyrics into about apples. They are also rude to my most well-behaved apple for not being with them. The meanest thing they said to me - "you care more about your powerpoints than you care about us". My feelings were hurt, and I let it hurt me for the whole day.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Regret selling and giving away all my flowers now because TBT Marketplace is really slow and I don't wanna VM a bunch of users lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2017)

My currwnt villagers in MoonGlow are:

- Goldie
- Stitches
- Rosie
- Prince
- Amelia
- Apollo
- Roald
- Aurora
- Cherry
- Tex

But it should be:

- Eevee
- Shiny Eevee
- Vaporeon
- Jolteon
- Flareon
- Espeon
- Umbreon
- Leafeon
- Glaceon
- Sylveon

Yes, I prefer Pokemon over AC villagers, but there are no Pokemon in ACNL.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2017)

Hah, yeah Pok?mon is a better game- Mostly, not a fan of sun/moon but all cool Japanese events will be there, so c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 3, 2017)

What do you find the least annoying of the three:

- Jar Jar Binks
- Bidoof
- Justin Bieber

All three of them have been hated a lot, but I felt that Bidoof is more divisive than the other two. It still gets a lot more hate than other Pokemon.


----------



## moonford (Jun 3, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What do you find the least annoying of the three:
> 
> - Jar Jar Binks
> - Bidoof
> ...



Bidoof is adorkable. c:

I love it's docile appearance and quirkiness.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 3, 2017)

Bidoof is least annoying to me. Just Beebs is the most only because my Jar Jar headcannonn is that he acts annoying to deflect attention.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What do you find the least annoying of the three:
> 
> - Jar Jar Binks
> - Bidoof
> ...



Jar Jar Binks

I mean I hardly watched the SW movies and Bidoof I can get used too since I played Pok?mon a lot I guess.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 4, 2017)

That feel when your 3DS theme matches your avatar and signature.

Oh, and plays "Tomorrow Is Mine" on loop in the background.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2017)

Bowie said:


> That feel when your 3DS theme matches your avatar and signature.
> 
> Oh, and plays "Tomorrow Is Mine" on loop in the background.



Hooo, sweet theme there.. thumbs up!

Also watched that new Pirate of the Caribbean tonight with my bf and his bro. I actually liked it since I haven't really watched the ones before that.. probably liked it more than them haha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2017)

About two years ago while I was off this site, I watched a parody trailer of The Force Awakens, with Jar Jar Binks added in place of almost anything. When I was reading the comments, someone mentioned "Darth Darth Binks". Even I can't get that creative in making fun of his name.

The best part about the parody trailer was how they put in George Lucas instead of Han Solo right around the midpoint.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2017)

Why do I keep forgetting myself?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Why do I keep forgetting myself?


No idea...

Also I can't say I'm a fan a Ariana Grande or anything but I have to give her loads cred for that "Over the Rainbow" version she did last night at the "One Love Manchester" concert last night.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 8, 2017)

One thing i hope the next Pokemon game has is the Alolan Apples.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> One thing i hope the next Pokemon game has is the Alolan Apples.



Tbh they need to remove like 80% of the **** they pulled for the sun/moon games. 

also why do i always get random cold whenever people actually asks if i wanna do something fun


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2017)

I wish I could blast my speakers right now!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2017)

Tfw weekends when you are dealing with support man not cool.


----------



## moonford (Jun 11, 2017)

I can't leave the site, I just can't do it! It's been a day and I aimed for the end of the month. I'm so weak! 

Rawr!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 11, 2017)

Zendel said:


> I can't leave the site, I just can't do it! It's been a day and I aimed for the end of the month. I'm so weak!
> 
> Rawr!!!



Why are you leaving?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 11, 2017)

When people say that America is deeply divided, I can explain how bad it really is. Six years ago, the Democrats and Republicans are further apart from each other than before. Now both parties are broken up in many groups that can't get along with each other.

For the Republicans, the moderate Republicans and the stubbornness of the traditional right-wingers are killing the party. They can't agree on an Obamacare replacement plan even after years they tried to repeal Obamacare. Even if I agree with parts of Obamacare, it's best we should stick with the capitalistic healthcare system and keep government out.

For the Democrats, some cities, as well as the state of California, have gotten so left-winged that they can't even tolerate the Democratic party anymore. They still hate the Republicans, but they got too far to where the Democrats can't follow along.

Even racial groups are being divided, not just by each other, but also against themselves. So there's not just one wide valley. It's a series of islands created by a giant earthquake. We haven't gotten this far since the Civil War. And the last time we were greatly united was during World War II.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll never support the death penalty...ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> When people say that America is deeply divided, I can explain how bad it really is. Six years ago, the Democrats and Republicans are further apart from each other than before. Now both parties are broken up in many groups that can't get along with each other.
> 
> For the Republicans, the moderate Republicans and the stubbornness of the traditional right-wingers are killing the party. They can't agree on an Obamacare replacement plan even after years they tried to repeal Obamacare. Even if I agree with parts of Obamacare, it's best we should stick with the capitalistic healthcare system and keep government out.
> 
> ...



It certainly seems that way, doesn't it?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> For the Republicans, the moderate Republicans and the stubbornness of the traditional right-wingers are killing the party. They can't agree on an Obamacare replacement plan even after years they tried to repeal Obamacare. Even if I agree with parts of Obamacare, it's best we should stick with the capitalistic healthcare system and keep government out.



This is actually pretty interesting, since it's usually the other way around; The right accusing the left of finding "bad" solutions or just claiming they don't keep what they promise. Feel the Bern, eh?

Also I hope they ship my Neptunia hoodie soon (tm).


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

I feel so damn restless.


----------



## moonford (Jun 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> When people say that America is deeply divided, I can explain how bad it really is. Six years ago, the Democrats and Republicans are further apart from each other than before. Now both parties are broken up in many groups that can't get along with each other.
> 
> For the Republicans, the moderate Republicans and the stubbornness of the traditional right-wingers are killing the party. They can't agree on an Obamacare replacement plan even after years they tried to repeal Obamacare. Even if I agree with parts of Obamacare, it's best we should stick with the capitalistic healthcare system and keep government out. They still hate the Democrats, but they got too far to where the Republicans can't follow along.
> 
> ...



You know since you're a Republican and all, I'm inclined to take this post with a pinch of salt given your bias on the political stuff.

Your paragraph about racial groups is completely accurate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Zendel said:


> You know since you're a Republican and all, I'm inclined to take this post with a pinch of salt given your bias on the political stuff.
> 
> Your paragraph about racial groups is completely accurate.



Well even if he is biased he's right about the Republicans going haywire (i'd guess democrats too in a way with last year's election though). Also I think it'd be good if Democrats leaned to the left considering their normal state is pretty right anyways.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

Nothing good on TV so watching Aliens!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Nothing good on TV so watching Aliens!



i wanted to watch this documentary series but they only had the one i've seen up. and next one ain't out until thursday wee.

also eh might contact that store again if they don't reply soon meh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2017)

Zendel said:


> You know since you're a Republican and all, I'm inclined to take this post with a pinch of salt given your bias on the political stuff.
> 
> Your paragraph about racial groups is completely accurate.



You're right. I am biased. There's no denying that, and I'm not proud of that either. But I wasn't trying to start a debate. I was trying to describe how bad America really has gotten. But for a simpler argument on how divided each group is, Republicans are moderates vs conservatives as Democrats are younger voters vs older voters.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm soooo BOOORED!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Not me but this guide that I'm using for a thing sucks so I could as well run around in these stages and find the stuff I need anyways.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm regretting the things I've said in the past!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I'm regretting the things I've said in the past!



don't we all sometimes..

also can this guide stop sucking so much.. need to find a better one 

yeah telling me where to like it does doesn't help one bit when it's not precise instructions where to go i don't care about capturing just tell me go to that place and just don't follow some lane down where it is not anyways


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

What the hell does "woke" mean?!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Psydye said:


> What the hell does "woke" mean?!



oh some random fad internet lingo i see. no idea lol.

Rip that store oh well guess I can buy tie-dye shirts here but that hoodie was so cooool. man.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Sheila said:


> oh some random fad internet lingo i see. no idea lol.
> 
> Rip that store oh well guess I can buy tie-dye shirts here but that hoodie was so cooool. man.


They don't ship worldwide? That's unfortunate.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Psydye said:


> They don't ship worldwide? That's unfortunate.



No idea, as I said they only mentioned something about it in some section, never actually told it explicitly. Feel free to get me wrong though, their about me section was incredibly blurry and I can't really read between the rows.

Never answered my actual email either unless both my app and actual email is being wonky :/


----------



## Psydye (Jun 16, 2017)

Sheila said:


> No idea, as I said they only mentioned something about it in some section, never actually told it explicitly. Feel free to get me wrong though, their about me section was incredibly blurry and I can't really read between the rows.
> 
> Never answered my actual email either unless both my app and actual email is being wonky :/


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Sorry to hear that.



Yeah it kinda sucks, not only because they had lots of cool things but it pretty much restricts everyone not in the US/Canada maybe to not buy there :/


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 16, 2017)

lel guys, I just took the political compass quiz out of curiosity, here's what it got:




eh, i'm not all that surprised, tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2017)

I came up with my own superhero team. They are:

Sequel-Man
Prequel-Woman
The Human Remake
Reboot-Man
Rip-off
Super Uncreative-Man
Book Adaptation Worm
Franchise-Man
Wonder-Film

And there is a dark supervillian they are seeking to defeat - Captain Original.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Woo nice with a day off for once, well I do need to wash my play suit thing later on and dry it because the legs are dirty but woop.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 17, 2017)

i can't believe "covfefe" is planning on becoming real clicky


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> i can't believe "covfefe" is planning on becoming real clicky



I also noticed that Trump is starting to block people on twitter. Stephen King got blocked by him.

I remember back during the election, my pet apples hated Trump a lot. But after the covfefe thing, they began to find him funny and are glad that there is a president to make fun of. Hillary, on the other hand, isn't worth making fun of, at least as much as Donald Trump.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> i can't believe "covfefe" is planning on becoming real clicky



what the actual ****...

what even is a covfefe.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

Sheila said:


> what the actual ****...
> 
> what even is a covfefe.



It was a spelling error. Trump tried to type down coverage, but I assume that autocorrect went wrong, or he was typing too fast where he spelled "covfefe" instead, and autocorrect didn't fix it. People were making fun of Trump for the spelling error, as it has gone viral.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It was a spelling error. Trump tried to type down coverage, but I assume that autocorrect went wrong, or he was typing too fast where he spelled "covfefe" instead, and autocorrect didn't fix it. People were making fun of Trump for the spelling error, as it has gone viral.



I know that one but people seriously trying to make it serious, dear god.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 17, 2017)

I was looking at the standings of all American and Canadian baseball teams, and here's what I noticed:

- AL Central has the most average win-loss ratio. Not even one team won at least 40 games this year as of now, and not one has lost 40 games. But all five teams have won at least 30 and lost at least 30.
- NL West seems very bi-polar. Only five teams in MLB this year won at least 40 games, and this division has at least three teams with this. They even have less than 30 losses. At the same time, they also have two teams (both coming from California) that lost 40 games as of now and haven't got to their 30th win.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 17, 2017)

I wish I had someone to talk to about The Adventures of Super Mario Bros. 3.

Also, having my DVD set of The Adventures of Super Mario Bros. 3 would be nice, too!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2017)

I just recently decided to start collecting fruit collectibles. Still need a peach and an apple and I'll be set


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

^good luck.

i more or less collect.. idk tree, weed, flower things so i'm good. so hyped for july and the hybrids and cosmos and things though. 

good thing i'll be home from vacay by then.

also finally real nice weather. and this thing smell washing detergent too much lmao


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2017)

Hope everyone's doing good.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2017)

Yep just tired and bored cause I don't need to go for another 3 hours ...
--

Okay so they might actually ship overseas? Well guess I could try but have to might after vacay if they only have courier things


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

i'm good 

good luck with that sheila!!  seems like you'll need a lot of it rn since you've been trying to email them for days haha


----------



## Bowie (Jun 19, 2017)

I really needed someone to talk to and it looks like 7 Cups of Tea has been revamped into something really shady.

A 3-day trial period to talk to anyone, you have to register now, and your therapists have full access to your name and address if they "believe you are in immediate danger".

Guess that's one less outlet I can use.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I really needed someone to talk to and it looks like 7 Cups of Tea has been revamped into something really shady.
> 
> A 3-day trial period to talk to anyone, you have to register now, and your therapists have full access to your name and address if they "believe you are in immediate danger".
> 
> Guess that's one less outlet I can use.



That sucks to hear, I was keeping that site on my bookmarks for incase I'm having a really bad day. :U


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2017)

After the Direct, here's what I find interesting about the current staff:

1. More than half of the moderators (like 60%) live in Australia. At the beginning of 2014, there were 8 mods, with absolutely none coming from anywhere outside the US or UK.
2. At least one of the mods is a newer member than I am. Some of the famous members on this site that joined after ACNL came out are older members than one of our administrators. And only half of the current staff were members before ACNL came out.
3. None of the mods from when I joined TBT are moderators anymore, but at least two of them are project staff members.
4. There are more staff members now than when I first joined TBT.
5. Only four current staff members on this site come from the US, and all of them follow EST/EDT (GMT-5/GMT-4) as their time zone.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Senshi said:


> i'm good
> 
> good luck with that sheila!!  seems like you'll need a lot of it rn since you've been trying to email them for days haha



Yeah, I had Kaydee explain their about me thing and it seems they might do even if it may take times since I am way outside the US, haha. (yeah they explained real bad there if they actually do it or not I think she made it sounds fair.. i guess?) still shame they like never answered because I wanted to know if I need to fill in something in particular for it.

also can this week just go **** itself please.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I really needed someone to talk to and it looks like 7 Cups of Tea has been revamped into something really shady.
> 
> A 3-day trial period to talk to anyone, you have to register now, and your therapists have full access to your name and address if they "believe you are in immediate danger".
> 
> Guess that's one less outlet I can use.



Damn, I'm sorry D: I don't think I ever used that but that sounds a bit shady, yes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2017)

As I was studying more about units of measurement, here are my definitions of speed and density:

Speed is the change of any unit over time. Like if something was growing bigger, the color of some digital object is changing, or when temperature is rising, the more change there is, the higher the speed. The change in distance over time is velocity. The change in speed (of any unit, including distance) over time is acceleration.

Density is the amount of one unit over length, area, or volume. If the unit is force, then it's pressure. The mass over volume is mass density. The amount of trees over area is tree density. The amount of people over area is population density.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> After the Direct, here's what I find interesting about the current staff:
> 
> 1. More than half of the moderators (like 60%) live in Australia. At the beginning of 2014, there were 8 mods, with absolutely none coming from anywhere outside the US or UK.
> 2. At least one of the mods is a newer member than I am. Some of the famous members on this site that joined after ACNL came out are older members than one of our administrators. And only half of the current staff were members before ACNL came out.
> ...



Yeah.. I don't if anyone current is from the EU region (aside from Tina, but she's on project staff) since most things are either late my time, or when I sleep. I wish they could do like a 1 pm restock(noon for UK) like they did before. I get it's not a good idea to announce exact times since the shop will be clogged, still...

And well, as long as you know how the site goes and follow the rules and keep a good communication with the members, I don't think New Leaf is the most important factor


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah.. I don't if anyone current is from the EU region (aside from Tina, but she's on project staff) since most things are either late my time, or when I sleep. I wish they could do like a 1 pm restock(noon for UK) like they did before. I get it's not a good idea to announce exact times since the shop will be clogged, still...
> 
> And well, as long as you know how the site goes and follow the rules and keep a good communication with the members, I don't think New Leaf is the most important factor



The bad news is that all three members that are in charge of the restocks come from North America. But they are aware of all time zones.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The bad news is that all three members that are in charge of the restocks come from North America. But they are aware of all time zones.



Suspected so with the move-arounds. Yeah, still wish they could have been more spread at some points.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 20, 2017)

It's 31 degrees and I just ate cheeselets from Christmas that expired in April and drinking pink lemonade.

I regret my life.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 20, 2017)

I found my old gameboy and it still WORKS


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm incredibly booorrred


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Despite getting sleep, I still feel tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Why are parents like the most annoying and least helpful things in life.


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Why are parents like the most annoying and least helpful things in life.



There's two sides of a coin, you see them as unhelpful and annoying while they see this themselves as your guardians and advisors.

Everything they do is to benefit us, although the way they do it can definitely be unhelpful and annoying. Parents think they know you but they really don't, we all act differently around them and sometimes it's hard to express ourselves to them no matter what age we are. Sometimes they are blinded by what they want us to do in life but don't consider what we want to do, which creates a troublesome relationship.

I find it odd, they were once young and full of life and surely they had been in the same shoes...What happened to them, they should be understanding.

"Once you have kids, then you will understand." 

Is a quote many parents say and what they are really trying to say is: depending on who you are then you will understand how hard it is to be a parent, you will be miserable and not be able to achieve your dreams or your dream was to have kids and settle down but then you realize you want more but it's too late because of the major responsibilities in your life. That's my interpretation anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Zendel said:


> snip.



Gonna snip off that while quoting or my eyes won't be able to read a thing. 

And well, I'd being "mentally abusive" and only complaining and trying to "help" by pretty much being in the way and refusing to see your own parental weaknesses is not a good thing. Also I hate the fact that people consider family to be like the most holy thing in the world and you can only trust and be with them etc. That's not always the case, and you can't choose your parents and they can't choose what kind of kid they want. They just need to let go after some time and focus on themselves. Also if you have a bad relationship and can't solve it either way, there should be nothing wrong with cutting the ties.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 21, 2017)

When I'm in college, I have two strengths that not many people have:

- Attendance: When I have a class, I attend every class regardless of consequences. The only exception is when I get sick. Even so, my immune system is pretty good. I know that professers start penalizing you when you miss three classes a semester, but the most I missed was two, and it was for valid reasons.

- Dropout: I'm almost up to 60 hours in college, and not once have I dropped a class since college. Although I did drop a class in Middle School and was suggested to drop a class in High School, I never dropped a class in college.

Strangely enough, colleges have a very low absense tolerance, but missing classes is not a big deal. You spent your money in college, you wasted yours if you fail or drop. But high school takes absenses even more seriously than college, even if the absence tolerance isn't like college. The reason being is that by missing school too many times, you are wasting state funds on the school and taxpayer funds to pay for the school. And high school takes absenses more seriously than middle school and elementary school. That's why the absence policy in high school is worse than college's.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

^Interesting topic.. I actually got an award thing for having the best attendance during one year in high school, lol. And yeah I unless I was very sick and had to be at home I pretty much attended everything in uni what I know of, but then those classes I took at uni(film studies) was way better and way less drama than high school (which p much sucked but my parents were strict af).


----------



## Psydye (Jun 21, 2017)

Feel so sick.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Feel so sick.



That sucks man, I'm sorry. 

Also should probably eat dinner but not hungry. And bored.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ^Interesting topic.. I actually got an award thing for having the best attendance during one year in high school, lol. And yeah I unless I was very sick and had to be at home I pretty much attended everything in uni what I know of, but then those classes I took at uni(film studies) was way better and way less drama than high school (which p much sucked but my parents were strict af).



To be honest, high school really does suck. Not only that, but they repeat the same stuff in each subject, including math and art. It's not really teaching anything new. I also remembered studying about the Holocaust a lot in the first three years of high school (and the last year in middle school). The last time I was in history class that covered World War II (which was in college), we went very little over Hitler's rise to power, but we mostly focused on America's horrible relationship with Japan and Japanese citizens during the time. So unlike high school, college never repeats the same subjects.

Another reason to hate high school: They make you spend more time and learning less. For instance, the longer classes in college are 75-minutes long, but occur only twice a week. When High School is on block scheduling, it goes up to 80 minutes or longer, and you may have to take it twice or thrice a week. Moreover, college semesters are shorter than high school semesters. And college isn't required by law.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah, plus in college you can most of the time choose what you want to study (unless it's way too hard-to-get-into classes/programs) and yeah when I took film studies it was mostly 2+2 hours or just 3-4 hours straight if we started late and the rest of the time you was on your own or had group works. And people are way more mature than in high school and most of the time actually do their thing.

And yeah we pretty much had to attend high school every day more or less, it was just a "harder" regular school lol but yeah you pretty much need it unless you are A+ at getting works without it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

So now that I have 8,000+ TBT Bells, I'm not much further from getting to 10,000 TBT.

I have participated in another RNG giveaway, but my best bet now is to wait until the TBT Fair. If I sell even one new collectible, that would put me back up to 10,000 TBT. But for now, I have to play the bo-ring waiting game until the staff opens the fair.

But that's okay. What's even worse than waiting for the TBT Fair to start again is waiting for Super Mario Odyssey to be released into stores. And if the game seems glitchy or unfinished, you know what Nintendo is gonna do...delay SMO. That would make the wait even longer.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2017)

I wish I could blast my music as loud as I want. Alas, I can't! Because I live w/ other people.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I wish I could blast my music as loud as I want. Alas, I can't! Because I live w/ other people.



Same unless my mom is away or at work lol :| Don't really have any good headphones either ...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 23, 2017)

I didn't get much sleep last night. Gonna be a rough day.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2017)

"If 15 minutes can save you 15% on car insurance, then shouldn't 100 minutes grant you free car insurance?"

-me making fun of Geico and its slogan.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 24, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I didn't get much sleep last night. Gonna be a rough day.



same

**** midsummer's eve though.. worst holiday like ever.. basically an excuse for people to get drunk af and yell at each other -_- i mean i don't mind a beer or two and get enough tipsy but really some people never think and have way too much so they get annoying and angry at everyone.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2017)

I want to try dandelion wine, damn it!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I want to try dandelion wine, damn it!



Sounds nice imo :0

Also even more damn it vacations and holidays I wanna order things.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2017)

Here is a difference between sequels of live action films and sequels of animated films:

For live action films, each new entry follows the same standard of the previous one, but focuses on a completely different storyline.

For animated films, the next entry tries to be more epic or more exciting than the previous one as it has a different story.

I don't know these are 100% true, but it was true about Shrek. They tried to be more epic in 2 and 3 than in the first movie, but ultimately turned out to be huge disappointments. Unlike most ogres, Shrek is rather a nice guy who wants privacy, but if there's anything that makes him worse than other ogres, it would have to be the sequels.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 25, 2017)

I have so many things to do I just decided to take a nap instead...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2017)

I was reading more about California's ban on state funded travel to states they find "discriminatory" and how they updated the list of states they banned travel, and here's what I learned:


California's ban on state-funded travel to some states is highly hypocritical. They claim that these states are allowing or enforcing discrimination, yet what the government is doing is discrimination. They are engaging in political discrimination against states that passed more conservative laws.
The ban is also hypocritical for another reason. They sued the federal government over their refugee ban, yet they didn't want their state employees traveling to the states they find discriminatory. Adding insult to injury, the refugees that Trump blocked from entering came from nations with extremely harsh anti-LGBT laws, yet they put travel bans on states that allowed LGBT discriminations for religious reasons than hate-filled reasons. I don't support what Texas did that CA put a travel ban on, but California was very wrong to ban state-funded travel anyway.
The North Carolina ban seems to be a permanent boycott rather than something that's forcing them to repeal the bathroom laws. Even though the discriminatory bathroom law in North Carolina is finally gone, CA is highly reluctant to removing the state from its travel ban list. I'm guessing that forgiveness is forbidden in the CA government.
The state government blatantly cares what other states do. My advice here is that unless if it affects you or tourists, other states' domestic policy is none of your business. I know that North Carolina was affecting tourists for their anti-LGBT bill, but not the other seven states.
Banning state-funded travel will not affect the state government thet passed the discrimimatory law, but it will have negative side effects on other groups like college sports.
I know we were done with politics after the election, but CA's travel ban to Texas is quite new, and I want to share some thoughts.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 28, 2017)

I am tired.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2017)

I never been the first customer to a restaurant before in a day. Today is the first day that I was the first customer at a restaurant for the day. I'm very lucky!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Back from vacay, hope I can try order these shirts next week :0


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2017)

^I hope you are successful! I'll be getting some more shirts myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2017)

Psydye said:


> ^I hope you are successful! I'll be getting some more shirts myself.



Thanks ^^ Might wait 'til after 4th of July now though.. dang all these cray holidays, or just place on on Monday and hope they can do it...  Have fun c:


----------



## Bowie (Jul 3, 2017)

Testing screenshots for both screens.

Also, changed my custom theme again! Nostalgia trip. One of my top five favourite video games of all time, probably.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2017)

^nice one!

also ugh these shirts can they just arrange the shipping i don't mind paying a bit more...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

I wonder how Callaway (one of the members on TBT) is doing. I haven't seen her in a long time. I sent her a message just in case if she comes back, but I haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

No idea.. :/ A lot of oldies back from my days are gone.

Also can the US please stop suck when it comes to shipping?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> No idea.. :/ A lot of oldies back from my days are gone.
> 
> Also can the US please stop suck when it comes to shipping?



Almost every member that were active in 2013 and 2014 are long gone, as well as a handful of 2015 ones. Some users like Miharu now have a really busy life, and most of them are gone because ACNL is over 4 years old. I don't know if it will rebound when the mobile game comes out, but I know the spin-offs and amiibo update didn't let it rebound. I feel that the Welcome amiibo update, amiibo Festival, Happy Home Designer, and City Folk did not have too much of an impact like Wild World and New Leaf did. But when a new game for the Switch comes out, I think it will rebound.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah maybe, if the Switch price will drop. To be honest it's way too expensive here for just that hybrid and not too many unique games around, except for maybe ARMS when it's out here, and probably a few more upcoming things.

But yeah my complaint is that it's pretty hard to find good tie-dye shirts and stores selling them, and if you do they pretty much only ship to the US/Canada unless you request very special treatment from them pretty much and it being expensive. I don't think it's too big where I live either since I haven't seen them around much except for very few "meh" ones.


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 4, 2017)

I've been trying to make a fursona, but can't decide between a monster dog or a dutch angel dragon..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

I wish someone can send me 1,600 more TBT. But then again, I shouldn't get it if I don't deserve it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wish someone can send me 1,600 more TBT. But then again, I shouldn't get it if I don't deserve it.



It's just too bad that most of us don't have 1600 tbt to give out like some do.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 5, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's just too bad that most of us don't have 1600 tbt to give out like some do.



I'll probably wait until the TBT Fair if they have one and scalp some collectibles. But the staff would say that the fair is cancelled.

Boy, I am so ready for the TBT Fair. When they make a new announcement for it, the apple tags will spread like apple juice spilled on the counter.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

RIP Photobucket. Dude not gonna pay for that **** all of a sudden when it's been free to use with optional upgrade if you really need it... Now you need to pay to even host them off their site, like in IMG tags on sites and stuff. $400 a year or whatever they managed to sneak somewhere in their policies. Dude bro I'm deleting my account now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> RIP Photobucket. Dude not gonna pay for that **** all of a sudden when it's been free to use with optional upgrade if you really need it... Now you need to pay to even host them off their site, like in IMG tags on sites and stuff. $400 a year or whatever they managed to sneak somewhere in their policies. Dude bro I'm deleting my account now.



Why did they start doing it?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why did they start doing it?



No freaking idea, to be honest. I saw it in a thread over at Flight Rising (and a lot of users have/had PB there).

"Free account : Each individual Member gets one free account that provides 2 GB of free storage or space available for your original photo files, or videos under 10min. The free account does not allow any image linking or 3rd party image hosting. If a free account Member exceeds their Content Limit, their account will be immediately suspended and they will need to become a “Paying Member” (defined below) in order to continue accessing their account. You can upgrade to a Plus account at any time."

So basically you are no longer allowed to upload your things there and then use them over the internet such as in signature. I guess you are still allowed to store them there though?

Really stupid if them though, what did they think people use that site for?! Seems Imgur is pretty much the same although I don't think they go after them as much unless you have an account?

Imgur:

"
"Also, don't use Imgur to host image libraries you link to from elsewhere, content for your website, advertising, avatars, or anything else that turns us into your content delivery network. If you do – and we will be the judge – or if you do anything illegal, in addition to any other legal rights we may have, we will ban you along with the site you're hotlinking from, delete all your images, report you to the authorities if necessary, and prevent you from viewing any images hosted on Imgur.com. We mean it."

yeah right how are they gonna ban billions of people and a lot not even having an account`:^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm now off for the summer. That means, when the TBT fair comes, I will be ready to participate.

I got to see what prizes are available at this year's fair (if they have one). Who's excited?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 7, 2017)

I need to get some sleep.....seriously!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I need to get some sleep.....seriously!



I'm pretty sleep-deprived too.


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I need to get some sleep.....seriously!


I know that feeling, but feeling desperate will only make it harder. :x


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 8, 2017)

My advice for the Republicans on ACA repeal:

Repeal, don't feel
Don't let it show*
And let it go**

*Obamacare replacement
**Obamacare

Capitalism never bothered me anyway


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2017)

Time to pay the bills. I swear Internet bills always show up at the most convenient times lmao.

Oh well, managed to order a few shirts from that hippieshop and they are in Copenhagen now I think so hope USPS doesn't mess up, or that Swedish mailcustoms do.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2017)

Hoooo boy I wonder what pot they had in that store I feel pretty woozy. In a good way that is


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2017)

So I talked to one of the newer members on site (like joined in 2016 or later) through private messaging about that yellow candy drama in 2014 I got involved in. Even if I don't recognize an error, I still wouldn't deny that I used to be one of the many members that was spoiled over collectibles. Now I have improved. But I remember that even though I got a backlash for rejecting the yellow candy when I wanted something else in the giveaway (like the Pokeball), being ungrateful wasn't the one thing I did that annoyed them most. It was bringing this event up in the future when they were trying to forget it. I understand that when something is done, it is done, but I continued to talk about it, and even written my view of the event in one of my blog entries. If you want to know why I decided to talk about that in my blog back in 2015, I'll explain what got me to talking about it.

But I did tell whoever I was talking to personally that just to explain that even I had a history of stuff I regret doing on this site, and that would be rejecting a gift from a giveaway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm getting tired of this site being so glitchy. Even if it shows that I'm the latest poster, my post doesn't show up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm getting tired of this site being so glitchy. Even if it shows that I'm the latest poster, my post doesn't show up.


Yeah and sometime the thread doesn't bump up to the first page even if you make a post and the post is there ugh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2017)

It turns out that I'm not angry about the giveaway thread incident since April 2015. But the reason why I continue to bring it up today is because I enjoy talking about TBT's history, including my activity on this site. Yeah, I was rude for complaining about what I got and rejecting it (and I have learned my lesson), but those who gave me a backlash were really being strict, in fact, much meaner than I was. And they wouldn't let me confess this a few days after because "it was a subject of the past" and they wanted me to "let it go". They didn't have to believe that they were harsh, but it really left me to being depressed that day. The fact that it scarred me and the fact they wouldn't even let me discuss it a few days after is why I continued to carry this grudge long out to the point where I even had to share this on my blog two to three months after. It wasn't necessarily that they were rude to me that caused me to bring it up. It was that they didn't let me talk about it after even when it wasn't at least a month. If you want to bring up grudges from the past, I am okay with it if it was a day after the incident or a week after. It only starts to become a problem if you bring it up 30 days after the incident (or even later). Yet people think it's pathetic if I carry it on to the next day or later. This is why I keep bringing stuff like this up for longer until I am not angry about it anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2017)

Woo finally got my tie-dye shirts yesterday. Sadly no actual turt, but those instead: http://i.imgur.com/JNkIcOd.jpg


----------



## Psydye (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Woo finally got my tie-dye shirts yesterday. Sadly no actual turt, but those instead: http://i.imgur.com/JNkIcOd.jpg



Nice!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 15, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Woo finally got my tie-dye shirts yesterday. Sadly no actual turt, but those instead: http://i.imgur.com/JNkIcOd.jpg


They look fantastic!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 15, 2017)

I can't believe my giveaway is at 82 comments now. I remembered when I put the 50-comment rule back when I was on TV.com. Back in those days, people have spammed others comments to get the comment count to 1000. To avoid causing trouble, I placed a 50-comment limit on all my future blogs. But since this site isn't as active, and since blogs aren't that popular, the limit has no meaning.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2017)

Super Mario Sunshine is no longer a hard game for me since I have became a pro at it, but I still think it's legitimately hard of a Mario game (if I go by global standards). Galaxy on the other hand is ridiculously easy, with prankster comets and some bonus missions being the exception.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Super Mario Sunshine is no longer a hard game for me since I have became a pro at it, but I still think it's legitimately hard of a Mario game (if I go by global standards). Galaxy on the other hand is ridiculously easy, with prankster comets and some bonus missions being the exception.



SM64 is an awesome game.

And I will agree that the Galaxy games are very easy. I think they were going for a more casual approach with them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Woo finally got my tie-dye shirts yesterday. Sadly no actual turt, but those instead: http://i.imgur.com/JNkIcOd.jpg



Omggg 

I have like 8 tie dye shirts but there's so many more I want!! ♡.♡


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> SM64 is an awesome game.
> 
> And I will agree that the Galaxy games are very easy. I think they were going for a more casual approach with them.



I hope Super Mario Odyssey isn't going to be as ridiculously easy like what they did to Super Mario Galaxy. Not only that, but the worlds in SMG were poorly designed. When I played it, I was disappointed. SMO has better looking worlds anyway. Because of how easy and linear the Galaxy series is, how the 3D Series became more like NSMB, and how SM64 seems outdated based on mechanics, I'm sticking with Sunshine until SMO comes out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2017)

Thank guys, loving me shirt! The stained glass swirly one look so cool  Hope the crackle earth one look as cool on me heh ;D


----------



## Aquate (Jul 17, 2017)

mind helping me? just make this into a flag and give me qr. thanks!


----------



## Bowie (Jul 17, 2017)

Aquate said:


> mind helping me? just make this into a flag and give me qr. thanks!View attachment 203727


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2017)

Jesus I burnt my knees really bad in the sun yesterday rip.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 19, 2017)

I have decided that if I had to choose what console is better between the N64 and the GameCube, I'm going with the GameCube. The N64 and GameCube may fight with each other on what had a better library, but the GameCube had better hardware, even if the N64 used cartridges. In terms of library:

- Super Mario Sunshine > Super Mario 64
- Smash Bros Melee > Smash Bros 64
- Donkey Kong Jungle Beat > Donkey Kong 64
- Mario Kart 64 had better tracks, but Mario Kart Double Dash had a more interesting gameplay.
- The GameCube had more Mario Party titles, probably better than 1-3.
- The GameCube had Luigi's Mansion and the original Animal Crossing.
- The N64 Zelda games were better, but at least you can play them on the GameCube too (through some way).

The only times I give the N64 more credits than the GameCube:

- Better Pokemon Spin-offs. The Stadium Series on the N64 were better than the Colosseum Series
- Had Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
- Paper Mario had better sidekicks


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2017)

MK 64, best mario kart. Sure that GC DD!! fad was fun but it's a bit repetitive and the tracks weren't that fun unless you grinded Baby park for hours lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2017)

I am NOT looking forward to going to the dentist.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jul 20, 2017)

Sheila said:


> MK 64, best mario kart. Sure that GC DD!! fad was fun but it's a bit repetitive and the tracks weren't that fun unless you grinded Baby park for hours lol.



MK64 is a hard game to return to after years of much prettier graphics and mechanics


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

WarpDogsVG said:


> MK64 is a hard game to return to after years of much prettier graphics and mechanics



Or it is because most Mario Karts after that were meh. Let alone DD!! and Wii, maybe.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone want an empty Splatoon 2 box? xD


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

Why is everyone obsessed w/ memes?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 22, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Why is everyone obsessed w/ memes?



I guess we all need some random humor to distract us from the grim realities of the world, don't we?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 22, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> I guess we all need some random humor to distract us from the grim realities of the world, don't we?



Some are just plain weird though! XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2017)

http://www.hippieshop.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/3098  i need this might get two since i have a discount code and i doubt these will be expensive as for shipping

i swear it's lit impossible to find those hair ties here.. i mean how hard is it to make one with just a flower on it??


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 25, 2017)

So I was doing some mathematical calculations on what the best Pokemon type is exclusively by type effectiveness, and here is what I learned from my calculations:


Based on balance of both offense and defense, Fairy appears to be the best type. It is in the top four in both offense and defense. Grass is dead last.
Rock, Ice, Ground, Flying, and Psychic may be very good types in attacking (especially Ice due to its super-effectiveness against many Pokemon), but they are bad for defense (save for flying).
Steel, Ghost, Poison, Electric, and Normal are way better off as defense types than offense types, but Steel and Ghost are straight in the middle on offense.
The top four types for offense are Rock, Flying, Ice, and Fairy. The worst are Normal, Poison, Grass, and Bug.
The top four types for defense are Steel, Ghost, Fairy, and Fire. The worst are Ice, Rock, Grass, and Psychic.

I'm still working on calculations, but I pretty much got the Type Effectiveness part finished.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Tired as hell....need to go to bed soon.


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Its 08:45 here.
What's the time? It's quarter to nine, time to have a bath.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

alesha said:


> Its 08:45 here.
> What's the time? It's quarter to nine, time to have a bath.



It's 2:46 am here, might go to sleep eventually but who really knows


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Haha, that's literally me every night.

WHAT DO YOU MEAN? WE'RE ALREADY CLEAN! SCRUB, SCRUB, SCRUB 'TIL THE WATER'S BROWN.
TIME IS A RULER TO MEASURE THE DAY...


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Slight indigestion.


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

me said:
			
		

> I'm bored.


So bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Me too all this waiting hurts...

On the other hand sweet with a new Japan serial code event for Pok?mon.. Not a fan of Solrock or Lunatone (lol Looney Tunes) but still events are events bro


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

I was about to say 'banned for...' 

I think I may be lost...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

alesha said:


> I was about to say 'banned for...'
> 
> I think I may be lost...



banned for being lost


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Sheila said:


> banned for being lost



Haha! Banned for also being lost- you did say 'banned for' after all.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes I was just messing with you lol


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yes I was just messing with you lol



Banned for messing with me!


I've needed to go to the toilet for an hour but I can't leave these freaking forums alone.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2017)

alesha said:


> Banned for messing with me!
> 
> 
> I've needed to go to the toilet for an hour but I can't leave these freaking forums alone.



reply to my vms then u can go

dont get pregante


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Sheila said:


> reply to my vms then u can go
> 
> dont get pregante


Okay.
Wh-How-
Have you been watching them videos where they misspell 'pregnant'?


----------



## boring (Jul 26, 2017)

the pregnate video ruins me i stg I crack up every single damn time


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2017)

I think the most frustrating thing in the entire world is trying to find anything English from manga you see advertised on Pixiv.

I'm not big on manga, but sometimes art styles and characters captivate me, and it's sad that so many are literally impossible to find in English.


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Lijan said:


> the pregnate video ruins me i stg I crack up every single damn time



same


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2017)

I had IHOP within 6:00 to 7:00 AM today, in Central Daylight Time (GMT-5). I never had breakfast at a restaurant before 7:00 AM.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I had IHOP within 6:00 to 7:00 AM today, in Central Daylight Time (GMT-5). I never had breakfast at a restaurant before 7:00 AM.



Interesting. Did you know that Ive never ever seen an iHop in Ohio? I'm pretty sure they're extinct here.

Oh and I woke up at 7:30 today which is a miracle cause I've been gettin up at like 12 every day for the last week RIP


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I had IHOP within 6:00 to 7:00 AM today, in Central Daylight Time (GMT-5). I never had breakfast at a restaurant before 7:00 AM.



What's IHOP?


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

alesha said:


> What's IHOP?



International House of Pancakes:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_House_Of_Pancakes


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Psydye said:


> International House of Pancakes:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_House_Of_Pancakes



Oh, okay, thanks. I live in Britain so I've never actually seen or heard of it before.
We're missing out on a lot!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2017)

alesha said:


> Oh, okay, thanks. I live in Britain so I've never actually seen or heard of it before.
> We're missing out on a lot!



More likely CHOP (California House of Pancakes) since it originated in California. But there are IHOP restaurants in most of the US, including Texas.

Yeah, you sure are missing a lot in America. Europe doesn't even have a Red Lobster (the restaurant with the best biscuits in the world).


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> More likely CHOP (California House of Pancakes) since it originated in California. But there are IHOP restaurants in most of the US, including Texas.
> 
> Yeah, you sure are missing a lot in America. Europe doesn't even have a Red Lobster (the restaurant with the best biscuits in the world).



I haven't even heard of that! Wow...
Well, everywhere has exclusives...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2017)

Lijan said:


> the pregnate video ruins me i stg I crack up every single damn time



tying to get prefnat

but yeah same here, that dude is awesome.

wa weg board. nailed it


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Caught a house centipede on the edge of my door..might've injured it a bit..in any case brought it outside. God damn those things are creepy.


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Caught a house centipede on the edge of my door..might've injured it a bit..in any case brought it outside. God damn those things are creepy.



Thanks for not killing it. You're a great person and I respect you for that. Most people would've been like "Augh!" and killed it immediately.

But yeah, they're creepy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Caught a house centipede on the edge of my door..might've injured it a bit..in any case brought it outside. God damn those things are creepy.



I'd killed it at once. If there is one thing I don't think deserve respect like that, it's bugs and spiders... ew


----------



## Squidward (Jul 27, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Caught a house centipede on the edge of my door..might've injured it a bit..in any case brought it outside. God damn those things are creepy.



They're very creepy! I don't want to kill them but I also don't want take them outside because I don't want to get to close so I just leave the room and check up on it every once in a while to see if it left!!


----------



## Dim (Jul 27, 2017)

I hate bugs to death and my basement is crawling with them. HOWEVER, I heard that they are barriers to house pests since they eat cockroaches, bed bugs, etc. So I guess they have their good qualities.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

^get some pesticide or insecticide man..

i mean if there one thing i hate inside it's bugs and any crawly creeper or moths. those are instakilled.


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

Who wants to have a discussion about generals?

Sorry...


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2017)

screw that after last night's thread lol

also kms my patchwork bled dye on our sofa i'm so dead rn hahah


----------



## moonford (Jul 28, 2017)

Does anyone else look back on their past posts and think how cringey they were?

I just smile like an idiot and wonder why I typed like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Does anyone else look back on their past posts and think how cringey they were?
> 
> I just smile like an idiot and wonder why I typed like that.



Yeah I might regret a few I guess... Good thing it's not too easy to search em up lol

Also I really need to change my username on FR lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Does anyone else look back on their past posts and think how cringey they were?
> 
> I just smile like an idiot and wonder why I typed like that.



I can't find a lot of my past posts(thankfully)...unfortunately I remember them..I just try to move on. Nothing I can do.


----------



## alesha (Jul 29, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Does anyone else look back on their past posts and think how cringey they were?
> 
> I just smile like an idiot and wonder why I typed like that.



I do.
All the time.
Every single post.
Even this one!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2017)

Might just have gotten away with that dye incident lol unless mom decides to flip and carefully inspect the pillows cough


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2017)

Look what I got in ACNL Puzzle League:




It's not just a score of 92,400 points, but I made a x17 chain. Isn't that crazy? It's pretty difficult to even get a x6 chain. But I always wanted to get a x15 chain or more. And this was my first time I got it in ACNL Puzzle League.


----------



## forestyne (Jul 29, 2017)

--


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Prince looks like such a pedo..the one in New Leaf, not the singer.


----------



## SillyPrinny (Jul 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Look what I got in ACNL Puzzle League:
> 
> View attachment 204875
> 
> It's not just a score of 92,400 points, but I made a x17 chain. Isn't that crazy? It's pretty difficult to even get a x6 chain. But I always wanted to get a x15 chain or more. And this was my first time I got it in ACNL Puzzle League.



No. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP4dvK62nVs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

SillyPrinny said:


> No. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yP4dvK62nVs



I saw that. Not only it was a longer chain than what I got in ACNL, but the chain that video is based on is from a Nintendo 64 game. A x64 chain on a 64 game. Pretty impressive. But I'm still proud of my x17 chain in ACNL.


----------



## SillyPrinny (Jul 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I saw that. Not only it was a longer chain than what I got in ACNL, but the chain that video is based on is from a Nintendo 64 game. A x64 chain on a 64 game. Pretty impressive. But I'm still proud of my x17 chain in ACNL.



Oh I'm not saying don't be impressed love, you did a very good job! I'm just saying I've seen some crazy stuff before x~x


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Prince looks like such a pedo..the one in New Leaf, not the singer.



lmaooo i first thought you meant the singer i was ..whut lol before i read the whole thing

idk about that but beardo and all those grumpy bears do for sure


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2017)

I actually like these new users that joined in the summer (May to August) of 2017. I made friends with some of them, and they aren't too dramatic.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

some people have jobs manufacturing string cheese


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 1, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> some people have jobs manufacturing string cheese



very insightful, i thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> some people have jobs manufacturing string cheese



As long as they give me exact instructions about how-to, sure maybe I could do it.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Leg cramps suck.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Leg cramps suck.



So does bureaucracy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2017)

Of my two towns I own (StarFall and MoonGlow):

- StarFall, which became my resource town, is completely destroyed. It looks so messy that I can't even fix it.
- MoonGlow is almost complete. I still have work to do, but it's looking really good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm really close to finishing MoonGlow. I only have two rooms to decorate, and then it's ready to publish.

I started this town since May 14th. I can't believe it's almost time.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Why do I do things
I've posted over 70 times today, the average daily posting statistic for me, and it's not 4am yet
Yikes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2017)

I want an EU new 2ds xl bc i wanna play fe:a but i know i can't afford one rn haha


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

Whew, finally done washing/rinsing my patchwork- and tie-dye shirts. Hopefully they will bleed less now and since they didn't have any stains or were dirty I just did it in the bath tub with cold water. Had to do each one individually though due to all the different colors and dyes hah...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2017)

Can't wait til I get that external! _Torrentland, here I come!_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2017)

Somehow, 13 is my lucky number, when that was usually considered an unlucky number.

- My birthday is on the 13th of a month
- My name starts with an M, the 13th letter in the alphabet
- My favorite school subject is math, which also starts with an M
- My current username has 13 characters
- My favorite move in Pokemon (Ice Beam) is TM13


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

FE Heroes hates me.. so much rip :]

Also why are all the vinyl record stores here so boring ugh


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Today, on "let's do absolutely nothing during marching band because we ran out of tubas"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2017)

MoonGlow is covered in snow again thanks to my excessive time traveling. When I first created MoonGlow, it was set in January, when snow covered the grounds. Now snow is on the grounds again, but at least the town is more developed.

The only day MoonGlow's time met with real time was July 13th. For a while, it was behind real time. Now it's ahead of real time.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't want anything for my birthday, damn it!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I don't want anything for my birthday, damn it!!



same either give me money or itunes gift cards or just feh leave me alone D:


----------



## Psydye (Aug 11, 2017)

Curse this computer....can't wait to have it checked out to see what's going on.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Curse this computer....can't wait to have it checked out to see what's going on.



Looks like you got some bad malware/trojan/virus **** since a lot of things don't work...


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Looks like you got some bad malware/trojan/virus **** since a lot of things don't work...



I don't work either. Must have a virus, a trojan, or malware. Going to call the doctor.


----------



## moonford (Aug 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Somehow, 13 is my lucky number, when that was usually considered an unlucky number.
> 
> - My birthday is on the 13th of a month
> - My name starts with an M, the 13th letter in the alphabet
> ...



4 is my lucky number.

- I was born on a Thursday, the fourth day of the week. (Technically the 5th day but the week starts on Monday for me, okay?)
- I adore Norse mythology and Thursday is named after the God of Thunder Thor.
- Thor is my favourite Marvel Superhero.
- Most notable changes in my life have happened on a Thursday.

- I have four pets.
- I've lived in four houses.

- Coincidentally my favourite move in Pok?mon is TM04, Calm mind, because I love the animation and the sound effects.
- The fairy type is the fourth rarest type and my fourth favourite type. 

1. Ghost
2. Ice
3. Water
4. Fairy

I'm sure there are more that I cant think of but four has to be my lucky number.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Looks like you got some bad malware/trojan/virus **** since a lot of things don't work...



That's the thing though....I tried using Malware Bytes to scan the entire system to see what it is. Nothing turned up. I don't know what it could be! Bad registry or something? I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2017)

Psydye said:


> That's the thing though....I tried using Malware Bytes to scan the entire system to see what it is. Nothing turned up. I don't know what it could be! Bad registry or something? I'll find out soon enough.



Hmm, I don't know if you have more anti-virus protection (you should get some more real deal even if you have to pay for it, considering you download a lot of stuff. Try do some file-registry that searches through all the files wherever you keep music and stuff, sounds like a DL might've caught it)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2017)

Psydye said:


> That's the thing though....I tried using Malware Bytes to scan the entire system to see what it is. Nothing turned up. I don't know what it could be! Bad registry or something? I'll find out soon enough.



Hmm, I don't know if you have more anti-virus protection (you should get some more real deal even if you have to pay for it, considering you download a lot of stuff. Try do some file-registry that searches through all the files wherever you keep music and stuff, sounds like a DL might've caught it)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2017)

The only real success Donald Trump got done when he was in office was that he created a new word that has yet to have a proper definition. That would be *covfefe*.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

The only reason why I like diet sodas better than the sugary beverages is because of one thing - they taste better. I never believed the myth that they help you lose weight, but it sure ain't a myth that it has a good taste, especially if it was at 34?F (1?C)


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2017)

A baby house centipede landed on my bed and I don't know where it is. ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The only reason why I like diet sodas better than the sugary beverages is because of one thing - they taste better. I never believed the myth that they help you lose weight, but it sure ain't a myth that it has a good taste, especially if it was at 34?F (1?C)



Yeah, same. I prefer like Coca-cola light/zero if I ever drink it, something that taste better about em.

Also eventually saw my doctor today, hope they approve my money thing now uugh


----------



## Squidward (Aug 16, 2017)

Psydye said:


> A baby house centipede landed on my bed and I don't know where it is. ;-;



Looks like someone is sleeping on the couch tonight


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

Glitch thread

also thinking of buy a Japanese ninty new 3ds or stuff, if you don't mind scratches you can get them cheap...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, same. I prefer like Coca-cola light/zero if I ever drink it, something that taste better about em.
> 
> Also eventually saw my doctor today, hope they approve my money thing now uugh



Somehow, aspartame (the sweetner used in Diet Coke) is bad for you, but that's what makes Diet Coke taste better than regular Coke. If there's anything I can't tolerate in Diet Coke, it's the caffeine.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Somehow, aspartame (the sweetner used in Diet Coke) is bad for you, but that's what makes Diet Coke taste better than regular Coke. If there's anything I can't tolerate in Diet Coke, it's the caffeine.



I don't mind the caf at all since I drink regular coffee and sometimes I have to use Coke instead of coffee so..

Yeah, well rather bad body stuff than cavities :v


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2017)

Okay, I have found out what my favorite part about the site is:

The TBT Arcade.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2017)

So people who knew me, but never talked to me after my username change realized that I was Apple2012, but under a new username. But I'm guessing that because of my registration date and apple sidebar.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2017)

Yeah I knew your old UN was that. why change though?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I knew your old UN was that. why change though?



Because I wanted my username to be Pokemon Sun and Moon related. But ever since I made that change, the number one word I say after "Alolan" is "apples".


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Because I wanted my username to be Pokemon Sun and Moon related. But ever since I made that change, the number one word I say after "Alolan" is "apples".



Yep, I remember you just left Apple2013 all by themselves


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2017)

Since the photo challenge begins at 7:00 AM Fair time, I would not be surprised to see the European members or Australian members go first in each challenge. But I was lucky enough to be the first one this time, and I'm one of these American ones.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Since the photo challenge begins at 7:00 AM Fair time, I would not be surprised to see the European members or Australian members go first in each challenge. But I was lucky enough to be the first one this time, and I'm one of these American ones.



I really want to participate in contests but these people at my university are constantly keeping me busy. I have like 0 free time until about 5pm -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> A baby house centipede landed on my bed and I don't know where it is. ;-;



First the spider behind your dresser, and now there's a house centipede in your bed? Dang I'd be scared too lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 21, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Because I wanted my username to be Pokemon Sun and Moon related. But ever since I made that change, the number one word I say after "Alolan" is "apples".



i see. wondered why trundle took apple2013 tho lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2017)

Sheila said:


> i see. wondered why trundle took apple2013 tho lol



He wanted to be my internet brother, just like how there's internet marriages. It's more interesting that he joined before TBT transferred to vBulletin while one of the admins wasn't even a member before Javocado (a 2014 member) joined this site.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2017)

ah cool 

and yeah that's kinda interesting, kinda wish i joined earlier at some points tho


----------



## Squidward (Aug 23, 2017)

My best friend suggested we get a matching tattoo, and although I love both the idea and tattoos in general, I don't think I want to get one :<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 27, 2017)

Fact: No president has ever won an Oscar, but the last two Republican presidents won Razzies.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2017)

Post 45000!

Also danggg I should clean my cupboard so much crap I should give away or whatever :/


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2017)

Why is my friend never online and I am, wanting to play multiplayer games and such?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2017)

Customs = least competent workplace ever. Only thing you need to know is to never answer customer service, and if you do give no information.. at all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2017)

I was hearing about the Harvey flooding in Houston. While the death toll hasn't got past the 1-digit numbers, the flooding of Houston was way worse than the war damage from the Civil War (1861-1865). I never knew flooding can get worse than the Civil War has.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah, hope the folks at Houston all recover from that terrible mess. It's gonna take awhile for them to rebuild their lives, for sure!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2017)

The site is now displaying the fall background.

The fall background is my favorite one on this site. It was also the one I saw when I first joined TBT.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

Yeah I really like the colours of that too ^

Also god bless customs released my new ninty 3ds


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2017)

So "Neo-Nazi" is the new "racist". What is up with the liberal extremists and their cards? I know they are against hatred against other groups by white people, but the fact they are showing hatred towards white people, Christians, the rich, men, and non-LGBT citizens makes them the real Neo-Nazis. Not to mention, but their poor behavior under the Trump administration is fueling right-wing extremists and getting them to do violence.

But do you know what is worse than a Neo-Nazi? An antichrist. That's what the left-wing media like CNN and groups like Antifa really are. If you're doing exactly what Antifa and the left-wing media is doing (using violence to silence others opinions, torturing people for supporting freedom of speech or freedom of economics, harassing private citizens for disagreeing with you, attacking public safety officials or specific groups of people, and rioting to prevent others from speaking on campus), then you really are an antichrist. Of course, right-wing extremism is the devil's work too, but the antichrists from the left wing are making some states unsafe to visit.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So "Neo-Nazi" is the new "racist". What is up with the liberal extremists and their cards? I know they are against hatred against other groups by white people, but the fact they are showing hatred towards white people, Christians, the rich, men, and non-LGBT citizens makes them the real Neo-Nazis. Not to mention, but their poor behavior under the Trump administration is fueling right-wing extremists and getting them to do violence.
> 
> But do you know what is worse than a Neo-Nazi? An antichrist. That's what the left-wing media like CNN and groups like Antifa really are. If you're doing exactly what Antifa and the left-wing media is doing (using violence to silence others opinions, torturing people for supporting freedom of speech or freedom of economics, harassing private citizens for disagreeing with you, attacking public safety officials or specific groups of people, and rioting to prevent others from speaking on campus), then you really are an antichrist. Of course, right-wing extremism is the devil's work too, but the antichrists from the left wing are making some states unsafe to visit.



There's definitely a lot of hypocrisy, for sure! I, of course, consider myself neither right nor left, but an independent.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2017)

I would probably be leftist to most people but yeah I'm not into the extremism ideology like that at all. And yeah I'm not really religious at all so most views based on that is pretty bs, especially if it oppresses women/other genders.

I don't think the right is any better either to be honest, just look at Trump and all those right wings/pretend nazi people around the world.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would probably be leftist to most people but yeah I'm not into the extremism ideology like that at all. And yeah I'm not really religious at all so most views based on that is pretty bs, especially if it oppresses women/other genders.

I don't think the right is any better either to be honest, just look at Trump and all those right wings/pretend nazi people around the world.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2017)

So I learned something new today.

The most shared birthday in the United States is September 9th. That's my TBT registration date. Interesting.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2017)

Not sure when I should go to sleep.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 9, 2017)

My partner wrote me a poem for my birthday and it's honestly the greatest gift I've had in a long time. It makes me feel special because I know he hasn't written poems in a long time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2017)

So Hurricane Irma isn't as bad as what I thought, but still bad.

This is what I actually tought of Irma before making landfall: _It was worse than the asteroid that killed all of the dinosaurs._

Somehow, I am dead wrong. Despite all of these natural disasters this year, this century, and the past century, nothing could get as catastrophic as the asteroid. Not even World War III if it were any worse than World War II. If an asteroid like that were to hit anywhere in modern times, it would be poweful enough not to just destroy one country if it hits, but to cause chaos everywhere on the Earth.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2017)

Oh I really love filling out dumb insurance papers.. Like how do you even answer on some questions?? Like, when did my asperger/asd begin.. yeah I never got it official until this year so lol...


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm trying to get more participation for my forum game and thought I'd shamelessly advertise it  >.> *cough*

If you have time on your hands or are interested in winning some TBT, please check it out >here<

Thank you for your time :3 *runs*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

Today must be a popular day for blogging. I saw four in one day, including mine.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2017)

I noticed that out of all the more active members on the forum right now, we had more join in 2015 or 2016 more than any other year. The 2013 community still has a couple prominent ones in trading boards and discussion threads. The 2014 community has shrunk a lot. An administrator and I are the only ones from that class that are keeping it alive right now, but there are more than that.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I noticed that out of all the more active members on the forum right now, we had more join in 2015 or 2016 more than any other year. The 2013 community still has a couple prominent ones in trading boards and discussion threads. The 2014 community has shrunk a lot. An administrator and I are the only ones from that class that are keeping it alive right now, but there are more than that.



That's interesting actually.. I could understand why though since HHD released and ACNL got some updates with welcome amiibos, amiibos, amiibo cards etc.

Cool to see some old-timers still around though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2017)

Sheila said:


> That's interesting actually.. I could understand why though since HHD released and ACNL got some updates with welcome amiibos, amiibos, amiibo cards etc.
> 
> Cool to see some old-timers still around though.



That's true.

The primeval era users, only Jeremy and Justin are still here, and they are administrators.
I don't see any 2007 registree (not even one since I joined), and the only 2006 one I see is Tom.
There are a handful of 2008 registrees left.
And at leaat one of each from 2009, 2010, and 2011.
2012, quite a few, but not much.
The rest, mark the huge majority of active members nowadays. Ever since ACNL came out, this site has gotten extremely active. Even I joined before 2015. But as the game is aging, a couple of 2013 and 2014 registrees have left this forum.

To be honest, I felt that most of the 2014 community has been rough and rude, and caused a whole lot of drama from this site. Ever since most of them left, the site started to be a lot nicer and not as bad as it used to be. I think collectibles have kinda spoiled them more than it did to the 2013 community and 2015 community.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah there are probably someone 2007 left, I dunno since I can't be bothered to look though everyone but ya. 

You're kinda right about that collectible thing though, when i joined I had like no idea abut collectibles (kinda ironic since the Pok?ball came out then due to XY lol) but since I became aware of that I've been trading and selling. But before there were more rare ones I think people was happy with was out.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2017)

I hate my room.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah there are probably someone 2007 left, I dunno since I can't be bothered to look though everyone but ya.
> 
> You're kinda right about that collectible thing though, when i joined I had like no idea abut collectibles (kinda ironic since the Pok?ball came out then due to XY lol) but since I became aware of that I've been trading and selling. But before there were more rare ones I think people was happy with was out.



Although Justin told us that it started to go to hell when the Pokeball came out in 2013, 2014 was much worse. In fact, I can remember that the collectible craze was so bad that even basic shop collectibles like the chocolate cake was unaffordable to newer members. Prices were unreasonable. It was also so bad that the candies have lost their value after one event. It was so bad that even the Advent Calendar from 2016 did not have those candies available in the raffle.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Although Justin told us that it started to go to hell when the Pokeball came out in 2013, 2014 was much worse. In fact, I can remember that the collectible craze was so bad that even basic shop collectibles like the chocolate cake was unaffordable to newer members. Prices were unreasonable. It was also so bad that the candies have lost their value after one event. It was so bad that even the Advent Calendar from 2016 did not have those candies available in the raffle.



Yeah, one big reason was because you were allowed at the time to sell for RLC game codes and stuff bought with real money, and that drove the prices insane if you couldn't get those game codes/RLC/thing and only had forum bells.

Yeah, I don't care too much about the candies since, well they look cool but hard to match unless you have other spoop collectibles/kapp'n xmas collectibles.


----------



## Biancasbotique (Sep 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> To be honest, I felt that most of the 2014 community has been rough and rude, and caused a whole lot of drama from this site. Ever since most of them left, the site started to be a lot nicer and not as bad as it used to be



Not true, Im still here lol j/k...I just noticed I registered in 2014 but I have been active on the site only in 2017....I don't know why I waited..its very fun here!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2017)

Biancasbotique said:


> Not true, Im still here lol j/k...I just noticed I registered in 2014 but I have been active on the site only in 2017....I don't know why I waited..its very fun here!



Yeah, I see that. But compared to the other years of registration, 2014 is the quietest now. And yes, I know not everybody that are in a particular group are a disgrace to this forum or are necessary for the forum. I was pointing out how bad this forum was in late 2014 to early 2015. It was more than just bells and collectibles. The AC trading boards were trash. The Ferguson discussion thread was the most uncivil political discussion on this forum, ever. The What's Bothering You thread exploded into a huge argument to where they closed it for good (and opened a new one). Even a couple of members quit this forum because of how mean or rude some members were. It was everywhere, not just collectibles. But now that cleaned up, and since we have better moderators than then, this site was not as bad as it used to be. In addition, I noticed that most of the 2014 members are either gone or have improved.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah, one big reason was because you were allowed at the time to sell for RLC game codes and stuff bought with real money, and that drove the prices insane if you couldn't get those game codes/RLC/thing and only had forum bells.
> 
> Yeah, I don't care too much about the candies since, well they look cool but hard to match unless you have other spoop collectibles/kapp'n xmas collectibles.



I totally forgot about the Club Nintendo marketplace and TBT trading for codes. Yeah, since they disabled that and gotten less vague about it over time, it started to slow down the marketplace.

And let's not forget the biggest setback on the site's currency - the fines over the username change glitch. Because of that and the disabling of welcome bells, the craze started to die down a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah those allowed RL trade most certainly drove the market insane and since that was before my nintendo that is on now; if you didn't have access to CN as it was then (like me) you were done for.

Yeah I got in that debt because I abused it once but I'm cool man.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2017)

As I'm trying to cut back on fast foods, here are some details:

- I will tolerate Chick-fil-a and most of Subway's menu
- I will not get anything at McDonald's besides their drinks
- I will not get anything from any other fast food restaurant unless if I'm out of town
- Restaurants (such as IHOP and Red Lobster) are exempt, but I would only go there rarely

After having so much fast food within the past few years, I'm kinda getting sick of it. I would have to stick to homemade meals, but if I want to eat out, it will be at a sit-down restaurant. Not just the food is better, but also the experience and the design.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> As I'm trying to cut back on fast foods, here are some details:
> 
> - I will tolerate Chick-fil-a and most of Subway's menu
> - I will not get anything at McDonald's besides their drinks
> ...



It's nice that you're so willing to cut fast food out of your diet. Many people eat fast food on a daily basis, sometimes several times a day, but they need to know that not only is that completely unnecessary, but it's also very unhealthy.

The way I see it is, fast food is exactly what it sounds like it is: food that's made quickly so you can grab a bite to eat when you need it now. I usually only go to eat fast food if I'm on a tight schedule and I need something to eat and don't have time to wait. An exception would be if I'm on a very strict budget and only have a few dollars to spend on food. I don't eat fast food like it's a regular meal, because that's very unhealthy, and since most fast food is just junk food, it doesn't keep you full for very long unless you eat hundreds, maybe even thousands of calories.

There's no way I could give up fast food-I really like McD's McMuffins, Wendy's crispy chicken, and Taco Bell's quesaritos- but there's also no way I could just live off of that stuff. Too much junk food.(though I will admit that I eat junk food a lot so that's prob not a good thing.)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 20, 2017)

I do NOT know what to do w/ myself!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It's nice that you're so willing to cut fast food out of your diet. Many people eat fast food on a daily basis, sometimes several times a day, but they need to know that not only is that completely unnecessary, but it's also very unhealthy.
> 
> The way I see it is, fast food is exactly what it sounds like it is: food that's made quickly so you can grab a bite to eat when you need it now. I usually only go to eat fast food if I'm on a tight schedule and I need something to eat and don't have time to wait. An exception would be if I'm on a very strict budget and only have a few dollars to spend on food. I don't eat fast food like it's a regular meal, because that's very unhealthy, and since most fast food is just junk food, it doesn't keep you full for very long unless you eat hundreds, maybe even thousands of calories.
> 
> There's no way I could give up fast food-I really like McD's McMuffins, Wendy's crispy chicken, and Taco Bell's quesaritos- but there's also no way I could just live off of that stuff. Too much junk food.(though I will admit that I eat junk food a lot so that's prob not a good thing.)



Restaurants are even worse when it comes to healthy eating, but even I don't go there as much.

It is possible to eat fast food every day and lose weight without losing muscle. It depends on what you eat. Chick-fil-a is usually healthy. Even their breaded chicken is better than McDonald's chicken nuggets, but the grilled chicken is better for you. Just watch out for the fries. They can ruin your meal. Subway is good, but there are some items on the menu (including meatball marinara) that are bad for you. But it's not recommended that you eat fast food everyday, regardless of eating choices. The healthier ones are more expensive, and spending too much can make you run out very easily.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2017)

McD is the worst to be honest, I only go there if I really have to and I'm broke. Their food is so sloppy.

Also this store can go grab its butt because they can't process an order smh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2017)

I found this on Amazon: [x]




I'm literally dead.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I found this on Amazon: [x]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda want that.

also omg if it is that miitomo i feel bad for removing some bros there but yeah i just have to wait again i guess... ripp


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Sep 21, 2017)

Hey Gamers
So Happy I restared my town *cool*
I have sooooooo much work to do in my games
RF4,SoS TroT Miitopia, Terraria :-/, Animal Crossing _, Nintendogs & Cats , :-D

Should seriously think about how I buy my games
Don't think I should have bought Rune Factory 4, Story of Seasons ToT, Harvest Moon Skytree Village & Style Savvy FF on the same day at the same time

I usually get two games back to back like how I got Ever Oasis & Miiopia :-D & Lego Friends

I should have though about that one gave them a week or month breaths


I seriously need more stamps on my Wii Monopoly
 Yea & this website messes with my _ <------ to gyroids (?_?) what is that about
Hey Later Gamers
X


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 21, 2017)

I couldnt help myself.

I bought the N64 blanket.

It's gonna be so freaking awesome when I'm wearing my N64 shirt, wrapped up in my N64 blanket, playing SM64. That's the American dream.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 22, 2017)

So people are calling me "apples" now. I still prefer to be called "Apple", which is a reference to my old username Apple2012.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 22, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So people are calling me "apples" now. I still prefer to be called "Apple", which is a reference to my old username Apple2012.



That's weird. I still call you apple cause I think it sounds kinda cute lol


----------



## Psydye (Sep 22, 2017)

I think I caught a cold from my mom. Wonderful.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2017)

Ugh, I hate how NL copies are out of print pretty much everywhere unless you make custom orders. Haven't been able to find many online either for the EU/PAL region :l


----------



## mogyay (Sep 26, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Ugh, I hate how NL copies are out of print pretty much everywhere unless you make custom orders. Haven't been able to find many online either for the EU/PAL region :l



ill send u one


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 26, 2017)

mogyay said:


> ill send u one



thanks u bb <3


----------



## Oraki51 (Sep 28, 2017)

Im having a nostalgia overload


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2017)

I have more than 10,000,000 in game bells and I don't know what to do w/ them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 29, 2017)

I enjoy life at times.

By the way, this is my 16,000th post.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 29, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I have more than 10,000,000 in game bells and I don't know what to do w/ them.



Hold a giveaway or contest!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Hold a giveaway or contest!



yeah ! wish i had that now though so much house loans and clothes i need lel.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 29, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I have more than 10,000,000 in game bells and I don't know what to do w/ them.



Go to club tortimer and give random people bells? Lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 1, 2017)

So glad to be back in HHD, those were good times. Although I don't think I will rush as much as I did before...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2017)

I know Christmas is only two and a half months away from now, but I am already decorating for Christmas, at least my bedroom. I got my wreaths on both sides of my bedroom door, and I'm re-using my mini-Christmas Tree. Here's what it looks like:




It's a Super Mario Christmas tree. I have six Mario characters, a couple of disco balls, and more importantly, APPLES. Those Christmas lights, are actually LED bulbs on a copper wire (which I wrapped around the tree creatively), and it's a USB plug-in wire. I plan on adding more decorations to it (including fake presents under the tree), but not much.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2017)

^Looka good, I love those Mario characters and disco balls!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 5, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I have more than 10,000,000 in game bells and I don't know what to do w/ them.



how bout help people with their loans and stuff? I've seen Unicorn do it and it would be a great way to help out the community.



Alolan_Apples said:


> I enjoy life at times.
> 
> By the way, this is my 16,000th post.



congrats on 16,000th post!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2017)

I did a really good job not getting warnings for over two years. But now I got one for my rude behavior. Still, I have gone a long time without one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I took a FB quiz called "Which Classic 90's Toy Defines Your Childhood?", was not disappointed by the results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How interesting. Yeah, I don't really think these quizzes matter that much. They aren't completely accurate. They are mostly inaccurate, but not completely.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 5, 2017)

I took a FB quiz called "Which Classic 90's Toy Defines Your Childhood?", was not disappointed by the results. 




Tbh if I didn't get this result then the test would've been completely irrelevant.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I did a really good job not getting warnings for over two years. But now I got one for my rude behavior. Still, I have gone a long time without one.



That's good though. As long as they are fair I'm chill other can't and shan't be discussed here.

Also lol I need to take that quiz even if they are 99% silly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> That's good though. As long as they are fair I'm chill other can't and shan't be discussed here.
> 
> Also lol I need to take that quiz even if they are 99% silly.



Want to know what I did wrong? I was talking behind another user's back on another member's profile. The moderator thought I was trying to get them into fighting them, but that wasn't my intentions. Still, the way I talked about the other member was in a very rude manner. Can't explain who I was talking about, what I said about them, or why I was trash-talking them. I just wanted to let you know what I did wrong. It's still only a warning and not an infraction, but it's going to last 30 days.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Want to know what I did wrong? I was talking behind another user's back on another member's profile. The moderator thought I was trying to get them into fighting them, but that wasn't my intentions. Still, the way I talked about the other member was in a very rude manner. Can't explain who I was talking about, what I said about them, or why I was trash-talking them. I just wanted to let you know what I did wrong. It's still only a warning and not an infraction, but it's going to last 30 days.



Yeah, and I'm not gonna ask either since we are not allowed to go deeper anyway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, and I'm not gonna ask either since we are not allowed to go deeper anyway.



I agree. Although we are okay with discussing our own infractions, I might end up repeating the offense if I go deeper, even if I'm not trying to. So I'm gonna end the subject here.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 6, 2017)

What does Jake, the OP mean when he says "EPIC?"


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2017)

Raskell said:


> What does Jake, the OP mean when he says "EPIC?"



Bernie Sanders


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2017)

Despite my recent rude behavior towards liberals in the past few weeks (both direct and indirect), I'm actually tolerant of everybody based on opinions. However, there are some beliefs that are so touchy that I cannot get along with anyone that has them. I'm not gonna get along very well with anybody that supports, defends, or is part of a hate group or any other controversial organization in recent times (both left and right), as well as anyone who supports political correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, and no-platforms. Everything else, I can truly get along with other members for taking any side.


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Despite my recent rude behavior towards liberals in the past few weeks (both direct and indirect), I'm actually tolerant of everybody based on opinions. However, there are some beliefs that are so touchy that I cannot get along with anyone that has them. I'm not gonna get along very well with anybody that supports, defends, or is part of a hate group or any other controversial organization in recent times (both left and right), as well as anyone who supports political correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, and no-platforms. Everything else, I can truly get along with other members for taking any side.


what's no-platforms


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2017)

Zane said:


> what's no-platforms



No-platforms mean that you are not allowed to speak on campus at an assembly. They do this to prevent people that preach hatred or violence from speaking. Although it seems to be a good idea to prevent hateful speakers from standing up, they're also doing this to people that don't agree with them. When I said that I am against political correctness, safe spaces, trigger warnings, and no-platforms, I'm against them in cases of discrimination against people based on opinions. We have the freedom of speech here, but the downfalls of it is that we can freely abuse it as well, including using it to silence people from saying everyday words that not everybody likes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and guess where I an right now. Outside in the backyard, and it is night time. There's a pool in here.


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2017)

sounds chill i'm in bed


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2017)

Have any of you guys heard of the Banana Boat song? I'm bumping my choco cake trading thread like that.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2017)

The Harry Belafonte one? Yeah I have heard it.

Also maaan when you're probably gonna get Gracie in the wrong season so you have to wait "months" for the set unless I buy it from here lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 8, 2017)

I made a toyhou.se page for my big kitty OC and I rly like ittt

Yall can check it out here----> [x]
It's fantastic I'm not gonna lie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> The Harry Belafonte one? Yeah I have heard it.



Pretty obnoxious, isn't it. I've been twisting the lyrics about asking other members into trading me a newer chocolate cake collectible for an older one.

In 2001, there was a 9/11 parody of it, which was about killing Osama bin Laden instead of bananas and going home. Back when I was a kid, I was unaware of the 9/11 attack. I was hearing about planes crashing into skyscrapers, but I wasn't aware that it was a terror attack until 5 years later. However, I did see that video with the 9/11 parody song of Day-O, like one month after the attack. I didn't understand the lyrics, but I saw that they were trying to attack bin Laden in the video. I had no idea who he was until I grew up. So I seen the video before I learned about the attack. I haven't seen the video again until 2011, after he was killed.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh, hope you got the cake then!

And really, they take that old song for it, well must be interesting


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm reeeeeeeeeeeeally tempted to get this phone case hhhh


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 209316
> I'm reeeeeeeeeeeeally tempted to get this phone case hhhh



Do it. I don't even like that game but it looks hella cool beans


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Do it. I don't even like that game but it looks hella cool beans



My mom just told me I should get it so now I'm gonna make that my life's goal lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> *I don't even like that game*


Oh and im offended 



Jk I'm not a noob


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol yeah not a fan of it really.. no h8.

also i want coffee meow.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2017)

I just got Marshadow today after getting a code at GameStop. Now I'm EV training him at Poke Pelago. I have not played Pokemon Moon since I created MoonGlow in ACNL.


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2017)

can u get me a code apple i'm lazy


----------



## Haskell (Oct 10, 2017)

Jake said:


> I can do the nut bush for you?
> 
> (Purchasable content)



(Purchasable content)

- - - Post Merge - - -

It didn't work. nvm...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> (Purchasable content)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It didn't work. nvm...



The functionality no longer works because of people abusing this to newcomers, but since Welcome Bells have been taken away, the reason behind disabling this is obsolete.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 209316
> I'm reeeeeeeeeeeeally tempted to get this phone case hhhh



What does a _Ka_ rating mean? Is it like E?

So what do we discuss in here anyway


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 13, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> What does a _Ka_ rating mean? Is it like E?
> 
> So what do we discuss in here anyway



Anything, as long as it follows the Rules and Guidelines. Also, it may be a topic-less thread, but it doesn't mean you can spam with meaningless stuff. You just talk about what you like, and if it interests us, we may reply to it.


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2017)

The forums are crazy today.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2017)

Zendel said:


> The forums are crazy today.



Better that lol most of the time they are pretty slow.


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Better that lol most of the time they are pretty slow.



Just avoiding Brewster's for a bit, lol. Do people never learn?


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Just avoiding Brewster's for a bit, lol. Do people never learn?



I was gonna ask what you meant then decided to just go have a look.. EEUGH I want to quit this forum so bad sometimes.


----------



## moonford (Oct 15, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Just avoiding Brewster's for a bit, lol. Do people never learn?



I was about to correct myself when I said never but ever and never are basically the same here.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2017)

I have nothing better to do all day than to listen to music and stay in the Basement.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow since when did it become summer heat here now... it's past mid october for arceus' sake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Wow since when did it become summer heat here now... it's past mid october for arceus' sake.



We get warm weather in fall too, but then again it's Texas. My brother told me that the four seasons are summer, *summer*, summer, and summer. But for Sweden, that's insane.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> We get warm weather in fall too, but then again it's Texas. My brother told me that the four seasons are summer, *summer*, summer, and summer. But for Sweden, that's insane.



it's supposed to be four yes, but autumn here is just late and cooler spring/summer weather nowadays :| like, maybe a bit cooler than spring but it's hella sunny and not much wind today.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2017)

It's kinda weird that spring is now a cold season and fall is hot. Or maybe November to April are now the cold months as May to October are the hot months.

Another thing to say. When it comes to being in buildings, I enjoy being 100 feet (30 meters) above the ground. I don't know why I like staying away from the ground.


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 25, 2017)

it is actually pretty hot tho : // im ready for cold weather fml


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2017)

Real rainy and windy here today so I really hope I don't need to go outside, don't need a cold either haha.

Also still waiting for my dang amiibos might just move someone in from a card or stuff I guess, shrugs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2017)

If political discussions were banned from this site, I may have to change my user title. It wouldn't be a big deal if I have to anyway. I just pick this title for an odd reason.

But if the staff were to ban political discussions, they should get the regular members to vote on it. I may be one of the political junkies on this forum, but even I believe political discussions should be temporarily or permanently forbidden on this forum. I'm not supporting this to silence those who disagree with me or free myself from criticism from other users, but it's because of how it breeds drama.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey my name's Grug nice to meet you


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm on 2x 10mg Ambiens and a LOT of 300mg gabapentins. Gonna be passing out soon!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 29, 2017)

It looks like summer outside right now. But it feels like winter. The grass and trees are as green as they are on a hot summer day, but it's only 34? outside (1?C).


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 29, 2017)

it's only like 4-5 C here if not less, gonna feel like - 1 C tomorrow and even colder next week ugh


----------



## Psydye (Oct 29, 2017)

It's starting to get cold here too for sure!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2017)

The apples got their sidebar back. After days of hiding, they got tired so they got back in my sidebar.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 3, 2017)

Well, threads that I view are glitched, and i'm still hunting for a signature artist


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2017)

Aaaa I so wanna go to that concert SCREW EVERYTHING


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2017)

I've never been to a concert...probably never will! Social anxiety and all that stuff..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2017)

Wanna know something? The mayor of MoonGlow (as seen in my signature) is named Andrea, whose name starts with an A. My username starts with an A too.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2017)

Psydye said:


> I've never been to a concert...probably never will! Social anxiety and all that stuff..



Yeah I'm not the best social person either but ehh concert is actually alright since you don't really have to talk to random people or you can go yourself ^^


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 4, 2017)

54 people in The Basement....is there some mafia thing going on?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2017)

Also yeah that concert last night was soooo awesome, glad I went! Heck I need to buy all his records and stuff MEOW


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2017)

Despite having a female mayor (and primarily using female characters in video games), people on this site acknowledged that I am male, which is true. Even the answers on the Egg Hunt of 2017 used male pronouns when describing me. I'm glad people here know that I'm really a guy. People used to think I was female, and this dates all the way back by 9 years, when I was on TV.com. Back when I was on TV.com, people thought I was female, all because my avatar had a female character from a TV show called Chowder. This was even before I played female video game characters more often. Over my internet history, people think I'm female, others think I'm male. It is true that I like female characters more, but I'm not a girl or a woman.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2017)

Also, Happy Founder's Day to TBT Forums! -casually sips whisky-

And aaa gonna do a workplace analysis tomorrow, wish me luck .-.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Despite having a female mayor (and primarily using female characters in video games), people on this site acknowledged that I am male, which is true. Even the answers on the Egg Hunt of 2017 used male pronouns when describing me. I'm glad people here know that I'm really a guy. People used to think I was female, and this dates all the way back by 9 years, when I was on TV.com. Back when I was on TV.com, people thought I was female, all because my avatar had a female character from a TV show called Chowder. This was even before I played female video game characters more often. Over my internet history, people think I'm female, others think I'm male. It is true that I like female characters more, but I'm not a girl or a woman.



I actually did not know this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2017)

I just sold my rainbow order candies in an auction. I may not have rainbow order anymore, but at least I still have the chocolates (yes, the rarity order candies are really chocolate, the others were Jolly Rancher-esque candies).

Now I'm 8,000 TBT away from getting back to my former glory.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)

^good luck!

also i must say i love that lineart Laudine made for you, working on it right now and having real fun although I had to "close" a few lines or the whole image would be green or brown


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheila said:


> ^good luck!
> 
> also i must say i love that lineart Laudine made for you, working on it right now and having real fun although I had to "close" a few lines or the whole image would be green or brown



Will you post it when you're done?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Will you post it when you're done?



Yeah, I will, one way or another  Going pretty well but still have loads left, it's sooo detailed and well-made!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 10, 2017)

I've been collecting as many winter mitten collectibles that I can, so far I have over 50 but I gotta know, does anybody else have more than that? My quest to become the mitten king is a quest I must complete!

Also, ive been putting plants in old jars that ive saved up so I can have some greenery in the winter :3 (Garlic is amazing, it grows so quick and barely needs sunlight, perfect for winter!)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

47k posts, woop.

also family/relative dinners should be against the law


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 11, 2017)

I'll post a pic later but...

_I GOT A WALOOGI AMIIBO!!!!!!_


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'll post a pic later but...
> 
> _I GOT A WALOOGI AMIIBO!!!!!!_



omgg grats man.. i cant wait for my wa cards to get here better be some gud ones


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2017)

there will be a Pietro collectible someday mark my words..!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2017)

Zane said:


> there will be a Pietro collectible someday mark my words..!



... kracko pls

lso hurry up my WA cards, wish I had ordered more but yeah can't drain my whole bank account for that lol


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2017)

speaking of Kracko I found a dollar frame for mine






I was considering putting the collectible stickers on it but it looks p good how it is (can't rly tell in the picture but it's a reflective silver)


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

konnichihuahua


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm trying to go to bed earlier, but I have a difficult time sleeping.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

Zane said:


> there will be a Pietro collectible someday mark my words..!



If there's ever a Pietro collectible I'll buy it idc how much tbt I have




Also I've been posting a lot on here today... guess I'm feeling extra anti-social


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If there's ever a Pietro collectible I'll buy it idc how much tbt I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make a Shep one and take all my bells :]

Aw, man hmu if you wannt talk dude


----------



## Psydye (Dec 4, 2017)

Offered to give my presents to my sister and her boyfriend early today...though, they declined. Oh well!

It's a bottle of Jim Beam whiskey and Finlandia vodka, btw..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Offered to give my presents to my sister and her boyfriend early today...though, they declined. Oh well!
> 
> It's a bottle of Jim Beam whiskey and Finlandia vodka, btw..



Come over here and we can share it m8. 

Also so glad I found a KK Slider amiibo.. <3 mai hippie doggo... now someone make a harv one pls


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Offered to give my presents to my sister and her boyfriend early today...though, they declined. Oh well!
> 
> It's a bottle of Jim Beam whiskey and Finlandia vodka, btw..



Come over here and we can share it m8. 

Also so glad I found a KK Slider amiibo.. <3 mai hippie doggo... now someone make a harv one pls


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 4, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Also so glad I found a KK Slider amiibo.. <3 mai hippie doggo... now someone make a harv one pls



Omg if they make a Harv amiibo I'm putting it right next to my Wal


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg if they make a Harv amiibo I'm putting it right next to my Wal



yasss. and yeah i really hope they do although they probs have to find some use for it first, well how about making his clothes and headband 

Also seems my 2nd order of WA cards is in my country, here's hoping I can get em this week!


----------



## Mariotag (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't really have many amiibo.
I might wanna get some of the Pokemon ones.


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 11, 2017)

Do You not get bells for posting the "The Basement". I just made two comments and I don't seem to be getting any bells.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2017)

LunarMako said:


> Do You not get bells for posting the "The Basement". I just made two comments and I don't seem to be getting any bells.



Nope, you don't unfortunately. I think there is a few more like Bulletin Board and some other that doesn't do that either


----------



## Haskell (Dec 14, 2017)

After I was done posting in Zendel?s anger issues thread in Brewster?s, I noticed there was this kid who is also in ISS (In-School-Suspension) looking over my shoulder seeing what I (am) typing/typed. Really?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2017)

One of our cats, Bella, got euthanized today. Godspeed, Bella!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 15, 2017)

hey guys did you know.....this?

so awesome, now i can (*?∀｀*) and ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) whenever i want!


----------



## dedenne (Dec 15, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> hey guys did you know.....this?
> 
> so awesome, now i can (*?∀｀*) and ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) whenever i want!



Omg that is the best thing ever
Time to try out on samsung


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2017)

So I went to the Houston Museum of Natural Science today, first time in 5 years. When I just went, I noticed that the museum has changed a lot, and it's not even because of Hurricane Harvey.

Here are my favorite exhibitions if you want to know more about me:




Mineral Hall



Energy Hall

I also like the Texas Wildlife one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2017)

Do you ever want to know how bad the Pokemon boards on GameFAQs are? Here's how bad I think they are:

The people who use the underground websites are the only internet users worse than the trolls that dominate the Pokemon boards on GameFAQs. I remember creating a thread on Glaceon and if he/she is good, and they not only trashed my favorite ice Pokemon, but they called me a "furry casualtrash" for not accepting alternatives over Glaceon. I also remembered asking about how hard Pokemon Stadium is, and one user got mad at me for not being good enough, assumed that I'm a child, and told me that I am beyond salvation if I don't admit it. Of course, they constantly attack people that like Pokemon they hate, constantly trash the 5th generation Pokemon, and trash people who aren't good enough. I mentioned that the politics boards on GameFAQs are trashier than the political discussions on any video game fansite, but the Pokemon ones are much worse.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Do you ever want to know how bad the Pokemon boards on GameFAQs are? Here's how bad I think they are:
> 
> The people who use the underground websites are the only internet users worse than the trolls that dominate the Pokemon boards on GameFAQs. I remember creating a thread on Glaceon and if he/she is good, and they not only trashed my favorite ice Pokemon, but they called me a "furry casualtrash" for not accepting alternatives over Glaceon. I also remembered asking about how hard Pokemon Stadium is, and one user got mad at me for not being good enough, assumed that I'm a child, and told me that I am beyond salvation if I don't admit it. Of course, they constantly attack people that like Pokemon they hate, constantly trash the 5th generation Pokemon, and trash people who aren't good enough. I mentioned that the politics boards on GameFAQs are trashier than the political discussions on any video game fansite, but the Pokemon ones are much worse.



What a bunch of tools!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2017)

Gamefaqs is an elitist cesspool, at least when it comes to Pok?mon and Fire Emblem Heroes.. probably more.

Anyways, happy birthday to me.


----------



## moonford (Dec 27, 2017)

When i was walking home last night at around 11:30pm i slid on the frosty path and fell really hard on the ground. I was fine and got back up straight away, luckily my laptop and other devices are okay. I woke up this morning and i was barely able to move, no pain but i just felt heavier on the side which i fell on (my left-hand side) which is still the case now, fortunately i landed on my side rather than on my central torso region because i would have damaged my head and ribs more significantly because of the way your body moves dependent on how you hit something. 

I'm glad i don't have a broken arm or anything, wouldn't have been great for the new year. I have a few minor injuries on my leg, arm and elbow which would have been worse if i wasn't so tolerant to pain.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2017)

Metroid: Samus Returns is addicting as hell. I already have over 8 hours sunk into the game, heading for the home stretch. Glad I got this.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

Bayonetta is awesome so far, a bit confusing and challenging at times, but heckkkkkk that art and music! Also they didn't fail with the English voices this time..well worth the money just for that!!


----------



## moonford (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm finally on Discord, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Bayonetta is awesome so far, a bit confusing and challenging at times, but heckkkkkk that art and music! Also they didn't fail with the English voices this time..well worth the money just for that!!



I wish I could get it...well I can but Bayonetta 2 is Wii U exclusive (wtf?) so I don't see the point in getting the first game if I cant get both.

And no, I'm not getting a crap ass Wii U because I would throw that bich in the toilet.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new year


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

Zendel said:


> I'm finally on Discord, haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




I feel ya. And yeah it's a shame the 2nd seems only to be on Wii U unless they port it. The first is real good, but I wish they'd made the camera a bit better and not being so dang heavy.


----------



## moonford (Jan 1, 2018)

Don't you guys love it how you can bich and make fun of people on discord but you can't have "deflated rectum" as your username?

Which is more offensive? lol

Discord is actually pretty okay so far though, i like the quick discussion and weird topics; which would instantly be put down on here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

Zendel said:


> Don't you guys love it how you can bich and make fun of people on discord but you can't have "deflated rectum" as your username?
> 
> Which is more offensive? lol
> 
> Discord is actually pretty okay so far though, i like the quick discussion and weird topics; which would instantly be put down on here.



yeah it's def more nsfw which i like, though they can ban you for language still


----------



## moonford (Jan 1, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yeah it's def more nsfw which i like, though they can ban you for language still



That's weird, why isn't it the same forum rules for the same forum users?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

Zendel said:


> That's weird, why isn't it the same forum rules for the same forum users?



idk, they want it more free and i dunno if you can censor words there so they expect us to behave.

also ugh i hate staying up late so i don't mess up  my sleep schedule.


----------



## moonford (Jan 1, 2018)

expect us to behave? have they seen some of the people on here? lol

they should because they probably have been reported a crap ton.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2018)

Finally beat Metroid: Samus Returns. Such a good game!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

still need to progress on bayonetta, damn you holidays.

also need to get one more game from the sale bc dumb xp **** lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2018)

yoo how am I just now hearing that they're gonna make a main Pok?mon game for the Switch?? I was distantly hoping for something like Colosseum/XD but a main game on a home console sounds amazing

and I still don't know how to do accented ? on this keyboard, all the ways I've googled don't work.. I have to copy and paste it whenever I want to write Pok?mon. T___T'


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

Zane said:


> yoo how am I just now hearing that they're gonna make a main Pok?mon game for the Switch?? I was distantly hoping for something like Colosseum/XD but a main game on a home console sounds amazing
> 
> and I still don't know how to do accented ? on this keyboard, all the ways I've googled don't work.. I have to copy and paste it whenever I want to write Pok?mon. T___T'



don't you have both e and ?/` button? weird keyboard...

also yeah good for switch i guess but ya not gonna pay to use internet on it anyways


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheila said:


> don't you have both e and ?/` button? weird keyboard...
> 
> also yeah good for switch i guess but ya not gonna pay to use internet on it anyways



lol looking for a "`" key made me try a bunch of stuff again and I finally found a way to do it, convoluted af but it works!

? 

& Ugh ikr, I recently found out about the paid internet thing too :/ I'd still get it for Pok?mon anyway, I can go back to playing it without internet, I did it for like 17 years hahah


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2018)

Zane said:


> lol looking for a "`" key made me try a bunch of stuff again and I finally found a way to do it, convoluted af but it works!
> 
> ?
> 
> & Ugh ikr, I recently found out about the paid internet thing too :/ I'd still get it for Pok?mon anyway, I can go back to playing it without internet, I did it for like 17 years hahah



Yeah although the only fun withlike 3-4 last gens was WT so it'd take away the only thing I did lol.

Oh well, as long as they don't make it so hardcore and competitive as the Ultra games I'm at least somewhat less skeptical I guess.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Gamefaqs is an elitist cesspool, at least when it comes to Pok?mon and Fire Emblem Heroes.. probably more.



Not just elitists, but if you think fansite trolls are just as bad as average school bullies, the trolls on the Pokemon boards on GameFAQs are on par with the Nazi regime. And I'm not even counting the Nazis that opposed Hitler and his plans when I make this comparison. And they dominate the Pokemon boards so much that if you use them, and do not have the mentality of a Nazi, then you are a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Not just elitists, but if you think fansite trolls are just as bad as average school bullies, the trolls on the Pokemon boards on GameFAQs are on par with the Nazi regime. And I'm not even counting the Nazis that opposed Hitler and his plans when I make this comparison. And they dominate the Pokemon boards so much that if you use them, and do not have the mentality of a Nazi, then you are a diamond in the rough.



Nah they are worse than bullies and count everything according to Smogon and doesn't even bother to be nice, so yeah I definitely see where you are coming from.

I don't know if you ever played Fire Emblem Heroes on your phone, but yeah stay away from that board, egh.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Jan 9, 2018)

I've honestly had bad experiences on those forums because if you say "this is a good Pok?mon moveset" and it isn't to them, expect to be flamed and criticised.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

Metal Scorpion said:


> I've honestly had bad experiences on those forums because if you say "this is a good Pok?mon moveset" and it isn't to them, expect to be flamed and criticised.



basically yeah unless you agree with all the elitists (and smogon etc.) you're **** to them


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 10, 2018)

Smogon isn't even a reliable source for Pokemon. Comparing Smogon to stuff like Serebii and offline (yet public) tournaments is like comparing Breitbart to Wall Street Journal.

Not to mention, but if there's anyrhing I learned in the latest Pokemon movie, you shouldn't fully rely on strength to win. You should care for your Pokemon, be more loving of them. Even good base stats don't guarantee a win. There's actually a video where Magikarp beats every good legendary Pokemon. Of course, Glaceon is a terrible Pokemon competitively, but under the right conditions and enough caring would make Glaceon a winner more than half the time.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah, Smogon is an elitist cesspool for bad egg competition people basically.

And yeah of course you need to look at other things other than strength status and such, but yeah I def. disliked the direction Pok?mon took with USUM.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2018)

Right now, if it gets 8 degrees hotter (Fahrenheit), it will be 70?F, which is warm.

But it's gonna snow tonight, and I better expect a 15?F minimum pretty soon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Right now, if it gets 8 degrees hotter (Fahrenheit), it will be 70?F, which is warm.
> 
> But it's gonna snow tonight, and I better expect a 15?F minimum pretty soon.



Holy crap that is warm! It's 23? here but it says it feels like 12?. Maybe you could send some warm weather my way?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 15, 2018)

I want it to snow! School isn't ready for my awesomeness yet!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

can it stop being so gdamn windy here no way i can go out


----------



## Psydye (Jan 16, 2018)

Stuck on Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. Can't seem to make it past the fourth boss...my bomb sled always overheats or something and I end up losing!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2018)

Yep, it snowed in my home town. And this is a city in Texas I'm talking about.

It's supposed to be the first day of class, but now it is cancelled.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Stuck on Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. Can't seem to make it past the fourth boss...my bomb sled always overheats or something and I end up losing!



Probably better than anything I could do.. I can't control that game 5lyf.


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Stuck on Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. Can't seem to make it past the fourth boss...my bomb sled always overheats or something and I end up losing!



I got that game on release day and still haven't finished it :[ I got to the last level and then just stopped playing for like a year, so I started a new game next time I picked it up because I forgot everything - got to the last level again, and stopped playing again LOL ugh. I'll see the end of it someday. It's a good game even though it's not like the Gamecube one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2018)

I was browsing lists of the most evil people in history. You wouldn't be surprised to see Adolf Hitler, Ghengis Khan, Joseph Stalin, Mao Tse Tung, or Saddam Hussein on these lists, but here are some people that should also qualify at that league that I don't see anywhere:

1. Hugo Chavez
2. Kim Jong Un
3. Fred Phelps
4. Christopher Columbus
5. Grigori Rasputin (the advisor of Nicholas II in case if you're wondering)

Even if these guys didn't make it to the many lists of most evil people, they do deserve to land on them. George Bush, Barack Obama, and Donald Trump haven't made it this far (hopefully they don't), but they have serious flaws as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

Trump could easily make it. It's not just about killing people (well he probably did with removing stuff that actually provides life for people) but yeah.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2018)

To respond to your comment on Trump, not everyone that are evil has killed people, and not everyone that killed people are evil. Fred Phelps may have not killed, raped, or assaulted anybody, but I consider him to be more evil than several murderers (even worse than the Vegas shooter and OJ Simpson). The fact that he started a hate group and done hateful protests (not to mention, he was anti-semitic) explains why I would put him on league with Hitler and Stalin. But I can't single him out because Shirley Phelps-Roper, and the rest of the group, are just as bad. Even Pat Robertson and Jerry Falwell aren't as bad as a murderer many of us don't know if this was the case.

Now I may have confused you when I said "not everyone that killed people are evil". Of course it's a very horrible thing to kill anyone, whether or not it's done directly or indirectly. But the reason why I said that is because some of our presidents that did that (examples: Lyndon B Johnson, Harry S Truman) aren't evil in general. They just did evil things. Not trying to defend their cruel behavior, but I wouldn't consider them to be on par as an average murderer. Nobody is perfect you know.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

Never said anyone is perfect, not even Obama. We all make mistakes but thing is you should plan a bit ahead and try doing your best when it comes to promises and what is good to the people. I've not heard of the anti-semitic dude but yeah I can get why he's on your list.

Also wait, Falwell is that the one who ranted about Teletubbies being gay or w/e? lol Okay he's a twerp regardless but ya thought I recognized his name?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2018)

Never said anyone is perfect, not even Obama. We all make mistakes but thing is you should plan a bit ahead and try doing your best when it comes to promises and what is good to the people. I've not heard of the anti-semitic dude but yeah I can get why he's on your list.

Also wait, Falwell is that the one who ranted about Teletubbies being gay or w/e? lol Okay he's a twerp regardless but ya thought I recognized his name?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Zane said:


> I got that game on release day and still haven't finished it :[ I got to the last level and then just stopped playing for like a year, so I started a new game next time I picked it up because I forgot everything - got to the last level again, and stopped playing again LOL ugh. I'll see the end of it someday. It's a good game even though it's not like the Gamecube one.



I have finished the game through to the ending, and I actually started playing it again (but I stopped at Old Clockworks because of my knee surgery). 

The end is pretty good. It's nice to see all the ghosts go back to normal after they rebuild the dark moon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Never said anyone is perfect, not even Obama. We all make mistakes but thing is you should plan a bit ahead and try doing your best when it comes to promises and what is good to the people. I've not heard of the anti-semitic dude but yeah I can get why he's on your list.


It's not just anti-semitic. He was homophobic. He was the leader of the Westboro Baptist Church. And those hateful protests I was talking about, this was the man that picked funerals, of gays, soldiers, and celebrities. As much as I thought national anthem protests were disrespectful, picketing a soldier's funeral is much more disrespectful. And he's doing this because America is tolerating LGBT people. That's why I labeled him as one of the most evil people to exist on the Earth.



> Also wait, Falwell is that the one who ranted about Teletubbies being gay or w/e? lol Okay he's a twerp regardless but ya thought I recognized his name?


Yes, he was the one that said Tinky-Winky is gay. And Pat Robertson was the one that said Haiti made a pact with the devil. But these guys are just old and senile.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh god not the WBC, thought he was something that bad uggh. But yeah all those guys are more or less "old" or senile either way since they can't obviously look to common sense...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 22, 2018)

The Razzies (worst movie awards) nomimations have been announced. These five movies have been nominated for Worst Picture:

- Baywatch
- The Emoji Movie
- Fifty Shades Darker
- The Mummy
- Transformers: The Last Knight

I have no idea about the first movie, but I'm not surprised about the other four. I'm glad that the Emoji Movie made it there. I never liked the premise of the Emoji Movie ever since I saw a teaser trailer for it. But I didn't realize how bad it really was. To be honest, animation has gotten a lot worse. Fifty Shades Darker, I believe it's related to Fifty Shades of Gray, and somewhat related to Twilight. Fifty Shades of Gray already won Worst Picture, so I wouldn't be surprised to see the sequel get nominated. The Mummy, I knew it would make it there, as it did not live up to the expectations of the 1932 version and the 1999 version. And that last one, I believe is the most likely to win. What stunned me the most was that it took ten years to make five Transformers movies. In that same amount of time, there was a drought in new Toy Story movies.

Which one do you wish wins Worst Picture?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2018)

honestly, either baywatch or fifty shades.. baywatch because they tried so bad reviving the 90s series (i don't like that either lol) and it's just another money grab.

fifty shades because yeah the books are the cheesiest thing ever on paper and the movies seem like 100% crap.

and yeah fifty shades was originally a twilight fanfic so yep.

i mean emoji is crap but at least it's better than those two lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm hoping that the Emoji Movie wins, but it's a tough competition, considering that a Michael Bay movie is nominated when he always wins these awards and Fifty Shades Darker when the last one co-won Worst Picture in 2016 (not to mention, but the Mummy reboot when they steered away from the Egyptian theme very well as Brendan Fraiser wasn't in the movie either). It may have escaped a 0% score on Rotten Tomatoes and avoided bombing in the Box Office, but will it dodge winning Worst Picture. It may be safe as long as either Fifty Shades Darker or Transformers 5 is there, but it might be different.

Before the Emoji movie came out, I predicted that it's only going to be as stupid as Shrek 2 (which is a cringeworthy movie to adults, but not deep in the hole), which is okay at best. It had other flaws as well (such as a dumb plot, CGI animation (which is a flaw with Disney's Frozen as well), and bad character design), but those are perfectly normal, and WDAS made movies with the same flaws. But the one thing that bothers me about it is that film producers are losing creativity, and are already trying to base movies off of everything, including what's not worth making a movie out of. Toys, cars, and legos were worth making movies off of, but not trends (such as emojis). But at the same time, I'm thinking that critics were too harsh towards it. They did a good job not pre-releasing the movie for critics so it doesn't get too much criticism so early, but when they released it one day before, BOOM! It got a 0% score in the first 24 to 48 hours, tons of reviews, and a critic consensus. I liked how creative the reviews were, but oh boy. It was very harsh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2018)

One day late, but the Oscars have been announced. The list is too long, so I'm gonna give my takes:

- I'm not surprised that Dunkirk got nominated for Best Picture. From week one since its release, I knew that it will be nominated for Best Picture. Judging by what the Academy picked in the last couple of years, Dunkirk seemed unsurprising that it will be nominated. It's pretty interesting that the film industry is picking somewhat unknown historical events and making movies out of it. I get it that there are too many World War II movies, but Dunkirk isn't one of these WWII events most teachers try to teach students about.
- I'm also not surprised that the live action remake of Beauty and the Beast failed to get nominated for Best Picture. In fact, it didn't get any Oscar nominations this year. While they aren't a stranger to new Star Wars movies as they usually nominate them for scores and editing, they scorn remakes and franchise films. Marvel dominates the box office every year, yet their movies hardly make it to the Academy.
- I sorta agree with whoever said that Coco got snubbed for "Best Picture". It is my favorite movie of 2017. But based on how good of a Pixar movie it is, it's nothing like Toy Story, Wall-E, and Up. It's more like middle-tier by Pixar's standards. However, it did get nominated for "Best Animated Film". It's signature song, _Remember Me_, got nominated for "Best Original Song". I'd be utterly disappointed if it didn't win "Best Animated Film", but then again, Pixar dominates this category in the Oscars. The only times Pixar's movies lost the Oscars when they got nominated was in 2001 (when Shrek 1 beats Monsters Inc) and in 2006 (when Happy Feet beats Cars). The other years they didn't win since the award was created, they either didn't release a movie that year (2002, 2005, and 2014) or only released a movie that didn't get nominated (2011, 2013, and 2016).
- I didn't think Boss Baby deserved an Oscar nomination, but there are worse that year so that's okay.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 25, 2018)

I was playing with my calculator app on my iPhone, and here's a discovery I want to share:

The number 1,234,759,680 is the smallest 10-digit number to be divisible by the first ten numbers while none of the digits repeat.

I'm gonna find the other 10-digit numbers divisible by the first 10 numbers where all 10 digits are unique.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 31, 2018)

I want to play but I'm new. There really isn't a game for new people, right?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2018)

Antonio said:


> I want to play but I'm new. There really isn't a game for new people, right?



No because you totally didn't join like 1 ? years ago lmaoooo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2018)

I think you guys already know this by now, but once I get back up to 10,000 TBT, I'm not going to spend like crazy again. I broke that promise with the chocolate cakes, but that's because they had some sentimental value to me. But now I'm happy with the collectibles I own.

Speaking of which, I can't believe peaches are now being sold for 150 TBT. I remember selling mine for 4,500 TBT, before the apples were introduced on TBT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think you guys already know this by now, but once I get back up to 10,000 TBT, I'm not going to spend like crazy again. I broke that promise with the chocolate cakes, but that's because they had some sentimental value to me. But now I'm happy with the collectibles I own.
> 
> Speaking of which, I can't believe peaches are now being sold for 150 TBT. I remember selling mine for 4,500 TBT, before the apples were introduced on TBT.



Lol I'd be lucky to get up to 2000 tbt

And yeah, I remember buying a peach back in June for like 400 tbt. Has the value really gone down that fast?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 1, 2018)

I never manage to get many good collectibles. Rad feather is my lineups saving grace xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Lol I'd be lucky to get up to 2000 tbt
> 
> And yeah, I remember buying a peach back in June for like 400 tbt. Has the value really gone down that fast?



I haven’t paid too much attention to the TBT Marketplace ever since I sold my extra orange candy to you for 400 TBT. But I think it has devalued that quickly. I was hoping that apples, peaches, and chocolate cakes will increase value again like during the beginning of my membership, but I think that’s more unlikely going to happen than if Lego decides to re-release all of the older Bionicle sets (the ones from 2001 to 2003) or if Texas will get a Disney park.

The TBT Marketplace is getting an increase in Pocket Camp currency threads. I could care less about them, but all I can say is that I have no interest into playing Pocket Camp.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2018)

I play Pocket Camp, but yeah I already make so much money and since they are kinda slow with releases I still have like 350k-280k even if I build things, though that is pretty cheap too, so...

And yeah the collectibles market is kinda dead, unless you want something very specific. Or for selling unless you give nice discounts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2018)

Selling collectibles is pretty much the only way I can make TBT. I am a horrible artist, I don?t plan on playing ACNL anytime soon, and I don?t sell Pokemon. Plus, giveaways are hard to win.

I remember when I had a hard time selling a Rad feather for 5,000 TBT. I thought it would be akin to the white feather, but people wouldn?t even want to buy it for 4,000 TBT. I can totally bet that even making 1,000 TBT off of a cheaper TBT Fair collectible is gonna be difficult the next year. Remember when they used to worth 3,000 TBT?

This is why I don?t plan on buying anything after I get back up to 10,000 TBT.

One thing I do plan on doing is participating in the next egg hunt. After understanding the pattern in the clues in recent years, I could get up to 25 eggs, but it could change. Then I could buy the two best eggs and re-sell them, so I could get up to 10,000 TBT again, before the fair.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2018)

I'll never get their pattern, I'm too illogical and not so knowledgeable about Nintendo and some threads here soo.. yeah. We'll see if I'm here.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2018)

I should probably go to bed but I'm not tired enough yet.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 6, 2018)

Wowie, what a place!!!


----------



## hestu (Feb 6, 2018)

joined tbt exactly 2 years ago


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2018)

They were playing a game of Trouble, but I wasn't invited to their game.


----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

New aesthetic... hooray.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2018)

49000 posts.. 1000 to go


----------



## Antonio (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey everyone!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 22, 2018)

Antonio said:


> Hey everyone!



Hola, Antonio! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2018)

Moscato Sangria wine is so delish!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2018)

^mm send me some.

also any of you guys still play gen 6 pokemon? :3 looking for buds an stuff there!

also dang julien clerc is real good


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2018)

i was gonna come say how old my password was but i forgot the exact number already and i can't do math

it was 1300 and something !


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2018)

The most powerful pokemon ever is:

Magikarp!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2018)

Can you guess where this quote came from?

"Half of this isn't even language, and the other half, is strawberry jelly."


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2018)

My dream about this year's worst movie awards (Razzies) has come true. The Emoji Movie has beed crowned "Worst Picture". Not only that, it won every category it was nominated for. It may have escaped getting 0% on Rotten Tomatoes, and it wasn't a box office bomb, but it could not escape winning a worst picture award.

I wouldn't consider this a fluke either. Last year brought us Nut Job 2 and Smurfs: The Lost Village too. I'm telling you, the animation branch has gotten worse over time. 2012 brought us Foodfight, 2013 had Free Birds, and 2014 had The Nut Jub. And let's not forget the Planes movies. At least something has to be done in the Razzies.

Now here's the sad part. The Razzies just picked their very first animated film to win Worst Picture, but no animated film has won Best Picture in the Oscars yet.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 3, 2018)

Computer has been factory-resetted. Things actually LOAD instantaneously when I click on them! It's beautiful! ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Computer has been factory-resetted. Things actually LOAD instantaneously when I click on them! It's beautiful! ;-;



I should do that with mine, honestly it's a freaking butt. Although they upgraded our internet for free, so I'll try that for a few unless it gets real slow.


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Mar 9, 2018)

This must be a EU run forum...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2018)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> This must be a EU run forum...



Hah why? Also iirc only Tina is in some EU timezone unless I've memory lapses?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2018)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> This must be a EU run forum...



Actually, the administrators (Jeremy, Justin, and Oblivia) are all from North America. You may see European mods like Peter or Tina during 12:00 to 6:00 PM GMT and Australian mods like Jake or Laudine from 12:00 to 6:00 AM GMT. But the site is mostly administered in North America.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> My dream about this year's worst movie awards (Razzies) has come true. The Emoji Movie has beed crowned "Worst Picture". Not only that, it won every category it was nominated for. It may have escaped getting 0% on Rotten Tomatoes, and it wasn't a box office bomb, but it could not escape winning a worst picture award.



I just found The Emoji Movie on Netflix last night and for some reason I'm really tempted to watch it. I gotta see how bad someone could really make an animated movie xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2018)

^^ lmao yeah idk if i would watch it for that, but yeah i can imagine it being as bad as sausage party


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just found The Emoji Movie on Netflix last night and for some reason I'm really tempted to watch it. I gotta see how bad someone could really make an animated movie xDDD





Sheila said:


> ^^ lmao yeah idk if i would watch it for that, but yeah i can imagine it being as bad as sausage party



Sausage Party is so bad that it makes South Park's Wheel of Fortune scene look suitable for children.

As for the Emoji Movie, I read about the plot and what kind of comedy it has. Here's what comments I would say if it weren't for the emojis:

1. The plot seems to be much like the episode plots from shows like My Gym Partner's a Monkey and Squirrel Boy, two shows people my age deemed to be the worst of Cartoon Network.
2. The stupidity is only as bad as Chicken Little or the Ice Age sequels. Or it could be comparable to Dreamwork's lesser movies (like Shrek 3 or Shark Tale).
3. If it were so poorly done, it's still no match for stuff like Foodfight or Movie 43.
4. If you thought the movie was so political, Free Birds is more radical. Same with Nut Job and Nut Job 2.

But like I said before, the reason why this movie was so horrible was because they made emojis into a movie. While I don't like the idea of making emojis into a movie, others are really tearing this movie up. People even claimed that nobody asked for this movie. Another major problem in the movie is that if you want to make a movie based on stuff that aren't worth making a movie out of, it's hard to make a good plot that embraces the purpose of it. Toy Story embraces the purpose of toys, which was that toys are meant for playing with, not destroying. Not only they did a good job on making a really good movie involving toys (which embraced the purpose of toys), but they did a good job on making sequels that retained the quality of the original. The Lego Movie embraces the purpose of legos, which was that legis are meant for creativity and building, not collecting and gluing. But the Emoji Movie, it does not embrace the purpose of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2018)

oh god no not chicken little smh.

and yeah i agree about toy story.. while i'm not a hardcore fan i dont mind them


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> oh god no not chicken little smh.
> 
> and yeah i agree about toy story.. while i'm not a hardcore fan i dont mind them



How bad is Chicken Little? I don't know how horrible it was, but I do know it's bad for a Disney movie.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2018)

bad to the point that freaking chicken creeps me out, real bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but yeah it's really simple story kid movie so ehh idk why it even exists but that's like a lot of kid movies anyway so :^^^)


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

I think when it comes to movies I would be a terrible critic. A lot of movies that gets the criticisms that they get, tend to just go over my head. Maybe I'm just a simpleton? Eh, whatevs.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

Well, I've taken film studies for some years before, plus I love to watch movies in general... So I guess I've strong opinions naturally o add to that. I rarely go to mainstream cinema compared to the oddball cinema here so.. yeah


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Mar 11, 2018)

I was never a movie person and there are no local theatres in walking distance so I don't go to the movies very much.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

I need to get clothes...BAAADLY! And new shoes! I haven't got new shoes in like +7 years!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I need to get clothes...BAAADLY! And new shoes! I haven't got new shoes in like +7 years!



I hate shoes so hard lol wish we could just walk barefeet or just random ugly comfy ones lol xD But yeah I only buy when I really really really need new ones so I feel ya


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Yeah I tend to procrastinate quite a lot! Priorities, man...PRIORITIES!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

Same, or I rather have a bad memory so I forget half of the stuff I learn lol...

Anyways apple updates are almost as bad as windows updates


----------



## Zane (Mar 16, 2018)

u know who would make a super awesome collectible besides Pietro? Lily


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2018)

Or Shep, but he already lost so I doubt it'll come back to voting on him again


----------



## Zane (Mar 16, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Or Shep, but he already lost so I doubt it'll come back to voting on him again



yea the voting thing is the most fair way to do it I guess, but then you're at the mercy of the majority so it's always pretty obvious what's gonna win, which isn't too exciting. ;(


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2018)

yeah "lol tier 1 wolves".

i hope yuka or coco wins tho


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 23, 2018)

I claimed Post #25,000 on the What's Bothering You thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 24, 2018)

Nintendo can make the next Animal Crossing game better than New Leaf, but no matter what the cause is, the sea basses will always be a problem in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2018)

I hate my mom...she's so god damn two-faced!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Nintendo can make the next Animal Crossing game better than New Leaf, but no matter what the cause is, the sea basses will always be a problem in Animal Crossing.



I love how random you are lmao.

Also can't wait til tomorrow, gotta know all the weirdo clues..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2018)

If the high temperature is 75?F and the low is 35?F in one day, then that would be dangerous weather conditions.

That's how tornadoes form. The greater the range, the stronger the tornado.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm bored.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 5, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I'm bored.



relatable smh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 5, 2018)

You may not care too much about business rivalry, but if I had to make a choice, here's what I'll take:

Coke over Pepsi
Hershey over Nestl?
Wal-Mart _(I go there a lot)_ over Target _(I wouldn't even bother)_
Apple over Microsoft

I was gonna put Wal-Mart, Hershey, and Apple in red font and the others in blue font, but I decided not.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 6, 2018)

Stuff...things...tidbits.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 6, 2018)

im hungry also i need booze


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> im hungry also i need booze



If there's anything I need now, it would be fried chicken from Popeye's. But I can't eat anything today. I'm fasting every other day. I lost like 20 pounds since late 2017.


----------



## Zane (Apr 10, 2018)

the tree on the banner looks cool rn


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2018)

Can I get a weird doll collectible now.. Oh well I still have most posts I guess.


----------



## Biyaya (Apr 10, 2018)

Whenever I want to shorten a Switch game's title, I want to specify which it is by adding NX after it (e.g. ACNX, Smash NX, etc). And every time I say it in my head, I hear Regina George say, "Stop trying to make NX happen. It's not going to happen." ;-;


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 18, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Can I get a weird doll collectible now.. Oh well I still have most posts I guess.



how’d you get that many posts anyway? free time?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2018)

~Unicorn~ said:


> how’d you get that many posts anyway? free time?



yeah...honestly idk either how i got so much so yeaaa lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 19, 2018)

I was trying to write some blog entries sharing my thoughts, but I saved them as drafts because I don't know if I should post them publicly.

This latest draft was a compilation of quotes on this site that bothered me in the past and what I have to say. Should I publish that entry, or should I leave it as a draft and turn it into something else later? It's my blog, and I can say what I want, but I don't want to hurt anyones' feelings.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2018)

Honestly I'd just not post that if they are "bothersome" since they can probably be identified with a bit of work even if you keep them anon...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Honestly I'd just not post that if they are "bothersome" since they can probably be identified with a bit of work even if you keep them anon...



I actually decided that I'm not gonna post the entry (whether or not the quotes are included), and if I do, I have to radically transform the draft into a completely different subject. It's just another entry about politics, criticizing the community for their harsh treatment towards me in the past. Once something is over, there's no need to continue discussion. And bringing up the past just to attack other members on the forum is breeding grounds for another fight, which may eventually lead the staff into adding a rule forbidding discussion of past drama.

Without the quotes, here's what it basically does:
- It says that fighting is never okay, no matter what people believe
- It anonymously criticizes certain members for allowing fighting if someone posts an opinion someone doesn't like
- It says that frustration is not an excuse for being mean or rude
- It condemns passion, saying that it makes people meaner and less caring about getting warnings or bans
- It criticizes namecalling, peer pressure, and making people feel bad for what they believe in
- It defends peoples' opinions and rights to have any opinion over any issue while condemning those who can't respect that
- It says that demographic privileges don't exist and invoking any privilege card is intolerant to all groups since it persecutes one group while belittling the rest

There's no reason to publish another thread or entry like that. I already made countless posts about those, and the rules already forbid namecalling or making people feel bad. Plus, if I were to publish it with the quotes, it will make whoever said the quotes look like violators as the entry makes accusations against doing what the lessons contradict. In addition, whatever I listed above sounds like the lessons are harsh. It's basically doing the same thing what I didn't like people doing. So this blog entry is a no go. I'm not even going to discuss this off site since that would give this site a negative reputation, thus decreasing publicity.

And yes, I do seek permission or suggestions about what to say or what to do so I don't get in trouble.

EDIT: I just changed the draft entry to "To be disclosed" so I can turn it into anything else in the future.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2018)

A common misconception is that diet sodas help you lose weight. I never believed that, and for a long time, I never knew that people believed that. If they don't help me lose weight, then why do I keep drinking diet sodas and avoiding regular sodas? Because diet sodas taste better. And that is an objective fact you shall not deny.

Just kidding. I still believe diet sodas taste better than their sugary counterparts, but you can drink whatever you want to drink.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2018)

Yeah I prefer diet/light/sweetener sodas.. whatever u call them.They taste better indeed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2018)

I hate it when McDonald's screws up on my order. I ask for Diet Coke, not HFCS Coke.

By the way, this is my 17,000th post.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 26, 2018)

^Noice!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2018)

Totally doesn't have way more than that lol.

Also if people could stop empty their piggy banks with the least value coins that'd be nice for us in store tyvm.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm gonna try to revive the Creative Ideas Group. Hopefully, it can be a group in the Groups section of TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2018)

If it's nacho business, it means they don't want to taco 'bout it.


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2018)

I really hate how some things are considered a taboo to question in society...like wtf?!


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I really hate how some things are considered a taboo to question in society...like wtf?!



Yeah, people make up dumb rules :x


----------



## Psydye (May 1, 2018)

Gin and tonic is tasty!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 4, 2018)

To those who have owned the themed SpongeBob DVDs:

There was a Halloween one, where the first five episodes were horror-themed, but I think the Hash Slingling Slasher one (Graveyard Shift) would be more fit for the Halloween volume than Imitation Krabs. As well as the Magic Conch one (Club Spongebob) over Idiot Box.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 6, 2018)

I saw this article the other day. It's about stuff we use a lot that didn't exist about 40 years ago.

https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/life/entertainment/gmp4747/things-that-did-not-exist-40-years-ago/

If you are surprised that these things didn't last a long time ago, it's true. The world from the 1970's didn't have these. If you're not surprised, then tell me more about your experience during the American Civil War or what did manna taste like.


----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2018)

Hard to believe there are still people who are against the legalization of cannabis. Bunch of dumb****s!


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

Dang SoS: Trio of Towns is real nice but yeah gonna take a few "days" to get the hang of stuff. At least it's not real time... lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 13, 2018)

I can't believe how poorly the Dodgers are doing. They used to be really good, but after losing to the Astros in the World Series, they are struggling. Last year, they won more games than any other MLB team. This year, they are next to being in last place in their division.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 13, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I saw this article the other day. It's about stuff we use a lot that didn't exist about 40 years ago.
> 
> https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/life/entertainment/gmp4747/things-that-did-not-exist-40-years-ago/
> 
> If you are surprised that these things didn't last a long time ago, it's true. The world from the 1970's didn't have these. If you're not surprised, then tell me more about your experience during the American Civil War or what did manna taste like.



Eh, I was only really surprised by the Chicken McNuggets to be honest.

Also, the Civil War was awful. Everyone else got to have the coolest rave in Gettysburg while I spent the whole thing in a ship trying to catch those pesky blockade runners. Most boring 4 years of my life.


----------



## Alienfish (May 13, 2018)

Well, life seemed easier without a bunch of stupid things people invented...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 13, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Eh, I was only really surprised by the Chicken McNuggets to be honest.
> 
> Also, the Civil War was awful. Everyone else got to have the coolest rave in Gettysburg while I spent the whole thing in a ship trying to catch those pesky blockade runners. Most boring 4 years of my life.



The whole joke about the Civil War and manna comment was to say that if you're not surprised to see that they didn't exist back then, then you're old. And I wasn't surprised at any of this, hence why I feel old.

Instead of pointing out some obvious ones (like the N64, cake smashing, elf on shelf, and Facebook), they could throw in stuff like the Diet sodas and PG-13 rating. Those didn't exist back then either, yet they feel like they've been here since forever.

Another thing that didn't exist back then were seat belts for cars. Can you imagine what it would be like today if we didn't have them?

EDIT: I was surprised to learn that Reese's Peanut Butter Cups and Butterfinger existed before the Great Depression, but I was not surprised to learn that any of the stuff on that list didn't exist back in the 70's. That list would only surprise kids and teens these days, not Millennials.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 13, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The whole joke about the Civil War and manna comment was to say that if you're not surprised to see that they didn't exist back then, then you're old. And I wasn't surprised at any of this, hence why I feel old.



I know what your joke meant. I'm just very sarcastic sometimes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 19, 2018)

Not too long ago, Trump made an "animals" comment about a group of people. I disagree with the use of that word because whatever group he was referring to (Mara Salvatrucha, also known as MS-13), those are monsters. Some would think they aren't as bad as ISIS, but I think they are even worse than the Nazis, judging by the crimes they committed.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2018)

You shouldn't call them animals, obviously they got on the wrong side of life but no need to go to Trump-level speech.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 20, 2018)

Trump never compared MS-13 to the Nazis, which is something I already did on this thread. I know that is extreme, but they are that brutal.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2018)

So I saw a username called "Gorgonzola". At first, I thought it could be a fan of the TV show named Chowder, so I checked on the thread the user last posted to see the avatar. I was surprised.



Spoiler



It is Jake. Either he chose to change his username, or it must be Oblivia or Justin that is trolling.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2018)

Hahaha, I'd assume it's some fun trolling ? la Dorkenstein. I like it though lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2018)

I can remember the names of all the Star Wars movies:

- Episode I: The Phantom Porg
- Episode II: Attack of the Porgs
- Star Wars: The Porg Wars
- Episode III: Revenge of the Porgs
- Porg: A Star Wars Story
- Porg One
- Episode IV: A New Porg
- Episode V: The Porg Strikes Back
- Episode VI: Return of the Porgs
- Episode VII: The Porg Awakens
- Episode VIII: The Last Porg

How many did I get right?


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2018)

Sadly no one actually has Porg in the title, so 0.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2018)

Just learned that Totalbiscuit died today. I wasn't subscribed to him but I did occasionally watch his videos. No one should have to deal with what he went through, yet millions of people do every year.


----------



## Zane (May 24, 2018)

it's been almost 4 years it's time for justice


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 27, 2018)

I recently commented on one of my older blog entries (not the ones from 2014, the one on the national anthem protests), and I admitted that the national anthem protests aren't the worst kind of protests, nor are they the worst BLM-related protests. Heck, I don't even think they are any worse than picketing a funeral (especially if it's a hateful protest). The one kind of protest I think should be forbidden even more is election protests, more like when people protested Trump's election between November 9th of 2016 and January 20th of 2017. While I think the national anthem protests is just un-American and unpatriotic, I think the election protests is un-Democratic, un-American, disrespectful, and extremely childish. And the ones that happened as a result of Trump's election was as barbaric as ancient civilizations during the Old Testament.

The reason why I made the comment was because of a new policy in the NFL. The solution is not pretty, no matter what side you're on. But it's right. They are technically allowing them to protest, but we don't get to see it. But every action has consequences. Will it actually bring the fans back? Will it make ratings drop even more? Will it cause the players to protest during the actual game? We may never know until the next season.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2018)

Last time I went to a restaurant, I had my phone in my pocket the whole time rather than look at my phone. And I was there for over an hour too.

I can last 100 minutes without the internet.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Last time I went to a restaurant, I had my phone in my pocket the whole time rather than look at my phone. And I was there for over an hour too.
> 
> I can last 100 minutes without the internet.



Nice!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 12, 2018)

Guess what I fed my pet apples today. A Sausage McGriddle. I don't know why they like them. It's just weird.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

I am really hyped for Ant Man and the Wasp. I really can't wait for another Marvel film


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 19, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Guess what I fed my pet apples today. A Sausage McGriddle. I don't know why they like them. It's just weird.



Boi you should buy me one


----------



## Psydye (Jun 20, 2018)

Israel = the real terrorists.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jun 27, 2018)

Reread HP for the fourth time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 28, 2018)

In America, kids have to go to school for 12 years. But based on how many total minutes, they get only 1.75 years worth of school. 1.75 years, in 12 years.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2018)

Having a sore throat sucks, begone thot throat!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 28, 2018)

Been trying to find people to Wi-Fi with on New Leaf...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2018)

Who else can't sleep?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2018)

Spoiler: Silly Story Inside



Ever wanna know why there are no porgs in Jurassic Park? It's because a T-Rex scared them away (which is controlled by Mario, who threw Cappy at the T-Rex and took control). It was Mario who scared the porgs away from Jurassic Park, trying to look for Power Moons so he could save Peach from Bowser.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 29, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: Silly Story Inside
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wanna know why there are no porgs in Jurassic Park? It's because a T-Rex scared them away (which is controlled by Mario, who threw Cappy at the T-Rex and took control). It was Mario who scared the porgs away from Jurassic Park, trying to look for Power Moons so he could save Peach from Bowser.



Well good, even Mario knows that porgs are terribly overrated. 
Jk he's just doin what a good boi do


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2018)

I bet you, there's more gold items weighing over 5 pounds in the United States right now than there are Nintendo 64 units in the world.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

I can't be the only one who's really mad that they took King of the Hill off of Adult Swim??? Stupid Dragonball Super took its place smdh 

Now I gotta get all the episodes on VHS/DVD 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I bet you, there's more gold items weighing over 5 pounds in the United States right now than there are Nintendo 64 units in the world.



Gold is more valuable, and it's been around longer, so I believe it.

But imo having an N64 is better


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't be the only one who's really mad that they took King of the Hill off of Adult Swim??? Stupid Dragonball Super took its place smdh
> 
> Now I gotta get all the episodes on VHS/DVD





Just saying, but it has been on Adult Swim for years and years, lol.  I’m actually really glad to see it go.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can't be the only one who's really mad that they took King of the Hill off of Adult Swim??? Stupid Dragonball Super took its place smdh
> 
> Now I gotta get all the episodes on VHS/DVD



Dragon Ball sucks to begin with.


----------



## duckykate (Jul 3, 2018)

Dragon ball Z >>>> king of the hill


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

lizard cubes is boring anyway.. at least the manga when it turned to Z and just fighting every 3 pages and no story at all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2018)

So today is Aphelion (the day the Earth is the farthest from the Sun). It's also Last Quarter Moon, the moon phase of the morning.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So today is Aphelion (the day the Earth is the farthest from the Sun). It's also Last Quarter Moon, the moon phase of the morning.





Shouldn’t the Earth actually be _closer_ to the sun during the Summer?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Shouldn’t the Earth actually be _closer_ to the sun during the Summer?



You're thinking of the axial tilt. I'm talking about the position in the orbit. Strangely enough, the Earth is a lot cooler when closer to the Sun (Perihelion) than further than the Sun (Aphelion). June to August are warmer in the Northern Hemisphere than December to February is in the Southern Hemisphere, but December to February is cooler in the Northern Hemisphere than June to August is in the Southern Hemisphere.

It could be related to the climates. Australia and Southern Africa rarely get cold, even during winter (summer in the United States), and much hotter climates are found in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Shouldn’t the Earth actually be _closer_ to the sun during the Summer?



Nope 
Seasons don't depend on how close Earth is to the Sun. 

If my knowledge is correct, Earth is closest to the Sun during the equinoxes, and furthest during the solstices.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nope
> Seasons don't depend on how close Earth is to the Sun.
> 
> If my knowledge is correct, Earth is closest to the Sun during the equinoxes, and furthest during the solstices.



How do you know? The distance between the Earth and the Sun as the Earth orbits is the shortest in early January and the longest in early July. It's also possible for the Earth to be on Aphelion on Independence Day and Perihelion on New Years' Day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> How do you know? The distance between the Earth and the Sun as the Earth orbits is the shortest in early January and the longest in early July. It's also possible for the Earth to be on Aphelion on Independence Day and Perihelion on New Years' Day.



Where do you learn all this stuff
Like I'm studying to be an astrophysicist and you know way more than I do


Prob because I'm really ignorant cause I don't like to read

- - - Post Merge - - -

And whats weird is, once i thought about it, i realized i was wrong. I'm all the time thinking incorrectly, my minds constantly plsying tricks on me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Where do you learn all this stuff
> Like I'm studying to be an astrophysicist and you know way more than I do
> 
> 
> ...



I do internet research. Another interesting fact is that the Earth is closer to the center of the galaxy during the summer than in the winter. The time we are at the furthest from the galactic center (based on the Earth's orbit) is when Christmas is at the closest.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Sometimes I think I'm doing okay but then something happens and all of a sudden I feel really stupid or whatever.
Like when I'm talking to someone and I think it's going well and then BAM I was wrong and apparently I'm not supposed to be wrong (my parents always told me to be right) so I feel bad.

Does anyone else ever feel like that?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also kust realized this is exacrly what happened above rip


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2018)

Authorities are the worst things to ever exist because they don't help people one ****


----------



## Psydye (Jul 10, 2018)

Package STILL isn't in. Wtf?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2018)

Here is an interesting article about all documented cases of liberals being violent or discriminatory towards Trump supporters or other people:

https://www.breitbart.com/big-journ...ence-and-harassment-against-trump-supporters/

The list continues to update as more of these acts happen or get reminded of. As much as I want a stronger national defense, traditional values, free speech, economic freedom, and smaller government, I think civility and respect are more important than anything. It's not worth getting violent to fight for anything. If you want something like human rights or economic freedom, use peaceful protests, not breaking the law, doing mean things, or committing injustice (like the Red Hen incident). Opponents of civility and respect would argue that human rights are more important, but the reason why I wouldn't say the same is because lack of civility in a time of polarization could lead to another civil war.

In other news, I seem to be loving these custom objects for Roller Coaster Tycoon. The problem with the original (without the custom items) is that there are some items I felt that are missing, and the expansion packs aren't enough. Normally, I wouldn't trust unofficial products because not only it could be dangerous, but it's illegitimate. But custom objects, I think they are cool. My only concern is that the scenario editor in RCT2 and RCT Classic has a strict item limit (for example, you can only have 252 small objects). That means I can't have all of my custom objects and some of my favorite objects from the original game in one scenario. And I can't adjust the limits either. So I'm just gonna cut back on how many objects I use in my future scenarios.

I also wonder why Roller Coaster Tycoon keeps living up to today while other tycoon games from the last decade died.

Long post, but there's a lot I want to say here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2018)

Idk, the two first are really good and there's loads of variation, you can play with earning lots of money and/or just trying to attract guests; all up to you. And if you like me can sit hours with playing around building coasters and drowning people, even more fun.

Also I some other tycoon games are either going overboard with crazy stuff or are just plain boring, but I think at least the two first RCT games have a good balance and are easy to learn.


----------



## Quill (Jul 11, 2018)

There has never been a large scale human rights revolution that was successful without getting violent at some point. It's a lovely idea. Gandhi shared those ideals - but even his specific period of time had violent clashes between the masses and the status quo, although he called for it to stop. 

Violence can be a very effective tool, and while it's one that should be used sparingly and only when necessary, I do still believe there are situations where it should be used. I do value human rights over peace and order.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Idk, the two first are really good and there's loads of variation, you can play with earning lots of money and/or just trying to attract guests; all up to you. And if you like me can sit hours with playing around building coasters and drowning people, even more fun.
> 
> Also I some other tycoon games are either going overboard with crazy stuff or are just plain boring, but I think at least the two first RCT games have a good balance and are easy to learn.



Although I find it funny to crash coasters, ghost trains, and launched freefalls while guests ride it, I wouldn't want any of that when I play seriously.

And yes, I was trying the scenarios from RCT1 and RCT2 in RCT Classic. I seem to like the scenarios (even the hardest ones), but the scenarios I hate most to the point I wouldn't bother trying are the Wacky Worlds and Time Twister ones. There are too many scenarios where you cannot charge guests to ride the rides. Also, I felt that one of the scenarios was broken because of a guest interjection point was placed on a path that doesn't connect to the entrance. Fortunately, those scenarios aren't part of the 10 scenario groups I must complete in RCT Classic.



Quill said:


> There has never been a large scale human rights revolution that was successful without getting violent at some point. It's a lovely idea. Gandhi shared those ideals - but even his specific period of time had violent clashes between the masses and the status quo, although he called for it to stop.
> 
> Violence can be a very effective tool, and while it's one that should be used sparingly and only when necessary, I do still believe there are situations where it should be used. I do value human rights over peace and order.



What did you think of that article I posted? Although you may have a point, I wouldn't think any of those 300+ cases were justified. They were barbaric, and whatever they're really fighting for, I disagree with them.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2018)

Eh, I never bothered much with actually completing scenarios, maybe a few beginner ones just to try it out but I honestly preferred creating my own and building.


----------



## Quill (Jul 11, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What did you think of that article I posted? Although you may have a point, I wouldn't think any of those 300+ cases were justified. They were barbaric, and whatever they're really fighting for, I disagree with them.



I don't want to offend you, but I didn't read it. Breitbart is not a reliable news source and is known to fabricate stories from whole cloth in order to push a far-right political agenda. If you really want an opinion from me, I'll say that I think it's likely 90% made up entirely and the remaining 10% exaggerated. Not to say what you're describing has never happened. I'm sure it has at least once. But I wouldn't take anything published on Breitbart as news or information.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2018)

Quill said:


> I don't want to offend you, but I didn't read it. Breitbart is not a reliable news source and is known to fabricate stories from whole cloth in order to push a far-right political agenda. If you really want an opinion from me, I'll say that I think it's likely 90% made up entirely and the remaining 10% exaggerated. Not to say what you're describing has never happened. I'm sure it has at least once. But I wouldn't take anything published on Breitbart as news or information.



I mostly read Breitbart because of the reader comments on each article. I'm not after the article, just the comments. I find them rather entertaining. But one news source I do trust is Townhall. They don't exaggerate stuff. It's more of an opinion site rather than real news.

In case if you're wondering, that article I posted is nothing but a list of everything that happened. Ever since the "Make America Great Again" hat snatching incident at Whataburger in San Antonio, the writer compiled a list of every act of violence and injustice the left has done to the right. It even included the Red Hen incident. But the whole "media-approved" part is rather a paranoid assumption, I agree. But I did want to say that violence is never the answer if you were to protest against Trump.

Just letting you know, I don't label myself as a Trump supporter. But I would defend Trump supporters and call for civility from both sides and ask them to be nice. But here's a question I would ask the media. Why is it considered "evil" to support Donald Trump?


----------



## Quill (Jul 11, 2018)

Because his policies are hateful and set your country's social progress back 50 years or worse. I'm not American, but the fact that he has supporters in the first place is, frankly, horrifying to me. And the consequences of that for real people are heartbreaking to watch.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2018)

Quill said:


> Because his policies are hateful and set your country's social progress back 50 years or worse. I'm not American, but the fact that he has supporters in the first place is, frankly, horrifying to me. And the consequences of that for real people are heartbreaking to watch.



Despite my defense for civility towards both sides and opposition to violence, name-calling, and speech coercion (aka Political Correctness) from both sides, I have a strong right wing bias, especially when it comes to economics (including healthcare and social programs). Even so, I wouldn't follow the extremes from any side. But that doesn't make me a Trump supporter. But I am an Obama hater that opposed everything Obama did as president. That's all.

EDIT: In case if you're interested, I written this on my blog:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?7322-My-opinions-on-political-issues-debates-and-neutrality

I planned on writing it for a while, but I should've published this back in October 2017 when someone created a thread asking that all of us should be nicer in Brewster's Caf? (I'm glad it has calmed down, but back then, arguments were very bad to where threads were frequently closed).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

Trump and Obama were both insane imo 

But I'm not here to talk politics, I'm more interested in hearing about wrecking rollercoasters in RCT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 11, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Trump and Obama were both insane imo
> 
> But I'm not here to talk politics, I'm more interested in hearing about wrecking rollercoasters in RCT.



I don't know why that is funny. What's even funnier than crashing roller coasters is crashing them in water (mostly because of the splashing sounds). RCT3 has no sadistic humor, so RCT3 is a forbidden subject. My favorite crashing incident I did in my game was that I named a LIM Launched Roller Coaster "The Stock Market", and made the track incomplete, so I could receive a bad, yet funny, message on it if the train goes off track.

In addition to my crashing rides, I made big roller coasters that don't crash, but are very evil because of the physics. That made the intensity rating exceed 10, sometimes 20. One of them had 12 loops where the train goes through it really fast. Another builds up speed. Another had multiple inversions and tight curves while the train moves fast.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)

Yeah I love crashing people in RCT 1-2 lol xD

(side note obama was at least saner than most people out there with some views but yeah idfk how he got peace prize...)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 12, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Yeah I love crashing people in RCT 1-2 lol xD
> 
> (side note obama was at least saner than most people out there with some views but yeah idfk how he got peace prize...)



You should make guests ride a roller coaster and have it crash - in the water.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You should make guests ride a roller coaster and have it crash - in the water.



Lmao yes I'll do that. XD Rip ratings.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 13, 2018)

I downloaded 98 new objects to my copy of RCT Classic. I'll have fun with them.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2018)

Insomnia's a *****.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2018)

My first cell phone I ever had was red.

My new cell phone I got is red.

However, my first cell phone is a small chocolate model. My new one (which I used to type this post) is an iPhone 8 plus.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 22, 2018)

I decided that I’m going to reveal my true opinions on Christopher Columbus and the holiday based after him. It’s not about if I support or oppose his voyage or his holiday. It’s about who really is the bad guy in my opinion.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2018)

My package is finally coming today! W00t!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2018)

Psydye said:


> My package is finally coming today! W00t!!



what's in it? :0

reminds me i need to order more tiedye shirts, and maybe a leather fringed vest too


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> what's in it? :0
> 
> reminds me i need to order more tiedye shirts, and maybe a leather fringed vest too



Oh man I need a fringed vest, I've wanted one for so long T__T

And in speaking of tie dye shirts, I have a whole bunch of dye but I still need to buy the shirts rip


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> what's in it? :0
> 
> reminds me i need to order more tiedye shirts, and maybe a leather fringed vest too



Music CD's, specifically the entire discography of A Sound of Thunder. Also, yeah, I'd like some more Tie dye shirts myself!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 23, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Music CD's, specifically the entire discography of A Sound of Thunder. Also, yeah, I'd like some more Tie dye shirts myself!



I’m glad that you got your package of music CDs.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2018)

yeah i had a fringed vest but mom ruined it plus it was a bt large i think x.x i want a real sturdy one.. this one was a bit girly regular so ew.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 29, 2018)

I’m proud of myself for all the progress I made in RCT Classic. I have three more scenario groups to unlock, which is not too far from happening since I completed four scenario groups while three other scenario groups have only two scenarios left to finish. My only concern is that two of them have park admission fees. I wouldn’t think of them as problematic, but the problem with parks with park admission fees is that the scenarios with them won’t let you charge guests to ride the rides, which makes money making harder. I couldn’t even use cheat codes to help me complete any of the scenarios.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2018)

It's been ages since I've played RCT. May have to give it a go again sometime. Been too long.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> It's been ages since I've played RCT. May have to give it a go again sometime. Been too long.



yeah the two first games are a+

also grats on the cds and stuff i hate ordering stuff lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2018)

My blog is not 367 entries long. It’s 367+ entries. More will be coming. I will reach 400 this year.

It’s as big as Animal Crossing’s population in the GameCube Version: Growing.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2018)

^Oh my!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2018)

What if...

...Necrozma was given the Triforce of Power?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What if...
> 
> ...Necrozma was given the Triforce of Power?





*Necrozma replaces triangular head with the Triforce of Power and proceeds to break the universe*


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2018)

Triforce as Pok?mon items:

Courage: Boosts attack stat 100x
Power: Boosts special attack stat 100x
Wisdom: Lets you see the screen of your opponent

Still better than the Gen 1 meta.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2018)

Also wow, just finished _The Deserter's Tale_ about Joshua Key... whoa man. US getting involved in everything, and also fools people to join the Army just because they are poor and promising them stuff they never get. Only to make like all of them get severe PTSD and stuff that will haunt em for life.

Bruh, people thinking joining the army and supporting it, especially with US wanting to mess up everywhere, must be outta their mind for real.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 1, 2018)

My favorite games and puzzles:

Favorite video game now: Ocarina of Time
Favorite video game from childhood: Super Mario Sunshine
Favorite board game: Trouble
Favorite puzzle: Animal Crossing Puzzle League (or anything Puzzle League related)
Favorite puzzle (3D): Shippers Y (a 5x5x5 block with 25 y-shaped pentominoes)
Favorite puzzle (2D): Probably a slider puzzle, 6x6 is best
Favorite book puzzle: Logic Problems
Favorite mobile app: Roller Coaster Tycoon Classic (it?s exactly like RCT1 and RCT2)
Favorite Flash/internet game: Mata Nui Online Game (it?s Lego-related BTW)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

Seriously, can people stop complaining that others smoke? It's obvious the act you guys hate but seriously, just tell them to politely move aside, do the same yourself or just ignore it. As long as countries get tax money from it it's gonna be there and yeah they don't really think much more when they allow it.

Also, telling addicted people they are *******s just because what they do ain't exactly gonna help them. Yes it's hard quitting or even asking for help but whining in all the newspapers here ain't gonna help bro.

Personally I don't give a hoot, I even think most smell good anyway and judging someone just because smoking, just *facepalm*


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Seriously, can people stop complaining that others smoke? It's obvious the act you guys hate but seriously, just tell them to politely move aside, do the same yourself or just ignore it. As long as countries get tax money from it it's gonna be there and yeah they don't really think much more when they allow it.
> 
> Also, telling addicted people they are *******s just because what they do ain't exactly gonna help them. Yes it's hard quitting or even asking for help but whining in all the newspapers here ain't gonna help bro.
> 
> Personally I don't give a hoot, I even think most smell good anyway and judging someone just because smoking, just *facepalm*



THANK YOU!!! Good god, I ******* hate people like that! A lot of them preach tolerance but then it's suddenly different if someone smokes. Asinine!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2018)

Psydye said:


> THANK YOU!!! Good god, I ******* hate people like that! A lot of them preach tolerance but then it's suddenly different if someone smokes. Asinine!



No problems, I hate when people rant about this everywhere it's like, bruh let them be and walk away if they bother you so much. Now if someone forcibly abuse you with second-hand smoking then you should file a report but honestly unless some parents went totally psycho with that let em be smfh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2018)

I’m not going to lie here.

After reading right-wing news sites like Breitbart and TownHall for a while, I have put more trust in right-wing media than I have in other members on this forum when it comes to politics. The political dramas are long over here, and I’m glad we didn’t have as many political discussions in a while, but my grudges against five of the members won’t go away. I can’t express them here because that’s going to restart the political dramas.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

^Wow, you must be kidding.. you can't honestly mean you trust those sites. I usually thought you were decent but this... no sorry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^Wow, you must be kidding.. you can't honestly mean you trust those sites. I usually thought you were decent but this... no sorry.



It doesn’t mean they’re any friendlier. People on this forum wouldn’t be surprised if I put more trust in right wing news than the members on this forum on political issues. But the Republican columnists tend to be angrier.

I seem to hate people with a passion when they associate the Republican Party with racism or white nationalism, as well as people who associate Christianity with bigotry, like one of the members on Little Big Planet Central did. But it doesn’t make anyone any better if they complain about this all the time or become hypocrites.

And even if they agree with me politically, they may not be compatible with me. What if they don’t like Nintendo? What if they don’t like Disney? Plus, Trump and I would never get along. He is very insecure, and I am very impatient with people who aren’t as nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

You do realize those right-wing medias are basically the same level as forum trolls lol?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 6, 2018)

It took me awhile to think of a response, and here’s what I have.

Yes, I admit they are at the same level, but it doesn’t make the left-wing media any better. New York Times actually hired a racist against white people and defended her hiring. CNN harassed a private citizen for mocking on CNN. Rolling Stone ruined many lives in a false rape story. Plus, I blame the left-wing media for inciting the riots in Ferguson by lying about an altercation between a criminal and a cop. And yes, I do see a couple of just-as-bad problems in right-wing media as well. I admit finding the Breitbart comments entertaining, but the more I read them, the more I see how bad the commenters are. Some appear to be xenophobic or homophobic, and when Breitbart talks about California in general, the commenters only bring up how liberal they are while not caring about the article. Plus, even when I don’t cringe at right-wing bias, there are some right-wing bias so bad that even I find to be bothersome. But I choose to listen to them over members on this site on politics because of how some of the members treated me in the political discussions in the past or how some would defend violence and forum wars because of Trump’s election. I know there are only a few bad apples and not all of the site is like this, but it’s still bad enough to push me to make this decision.

Moving onto a new subject, I plan on going back to playing Happy Home Designer. I haven’t played it in a while.

EDIT:

Wow! 12:00 AM? I can’t believe I hit the midnight bullseye with this post.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2018)

Idk if anyone else agrees but tbh I don't listen to the news much, or if I do, I listen to it from multiple sources (like CNN and FOX). I really don't trust any biased news source, even if they're just a little biased. I can see trusting a news source like that more than people on this forum though (this forum isn't really a source for news anyways) but for me it's really difficult to just go with everything a news source says, _especially_ if it's biased.

Also @alolan_apples why would you hold a grudge on someone for a political reason?? Personally I don't think someone should ever hold a grudge on someone else, it only damages your own well-being. I know some of the people here can be extreme with what they believe, but it's no reason to hold a grudge on them. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 6, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk if anyone else agrees but tbh I don't listen to the news much, or if I do, I listen to it from multiple sources (like CNN and FOX). I really don't trust any biased news source, even if they're just a little biased. I can see trusting a news source like that more than people on this forum though (this forum isn't really a source for news anyways) but for me it's really difficult to just go with everything a news source says, _especially_ if it's biased.
> 
> Also @alolan_apples why would you hold a grudge on someone for a political reason?? Personally I don't think someone should ever hold a grudge on someone else, it only damages your own well-being. I know some of the people here can be extreme with what they believe, but it's no reason to hold a grudge on them. :/



I’ll explain it later, but right now, I’m going to get some sleep.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

I, um, yikes. Uh, what y'all up to guys?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Yawn... and this is why I stick to sports journalism/broadcasting.  Lmao


EDIT: Though, if you really want an unbiased news source to get information from, I tend to watch VICE news and MSNBC at times.  Hehe


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2018)

I just watch either of the two(or three if you count it that way) but they are basically the same trying to be neutral and they are mostly the same, the public telly channels is more serious and cultural though so I prefer those to the commercial one.

Also I'm glad I have some sewing skills, gotta sew together this skirt I bought yesterday cause it's a bit large lmao, must have lost quite some weight if it's supposed to be a medium lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 6, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Triforce as Pok?mon items:
> 
> Courage: Boosts attack stat 100x
> Power: Boosts special attack stat 100x
> ...



I think a more appropriate one would be:

- Power: attack and special attack increase by 100x
- Wisdom: defense and special defense increase by 100x
- Courage: speed increase by 100x and moves never miss (even one-hit knockout moves)

Either way, the holder of a triforce is more likely going to win.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2018)

This world is crazy! Give everyone Seroquel! LOL!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2018)

Since I have been too political, I don’t know if I deserve to stay here on TBT. I have fun on this site, but I feel guilty bringing politics into discussions like these.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Since I have been too political, I don’t know if I deserve to stay here on TBT. I have fun on this site, but I feel guilty bringing politics into discussions like these.




Meh, it’s fine.  I cannot speak for others, but I would rather you be here on the site and post rather than leave.  I don’t think anyone’s looking to attack each other, so it’s all good.

On another note, I’ve been thinking about where I go online from here.  I mean, it’s not like I’m going to play another MMORPG.  The fact that I’ve been able to stay off of any for this long is surprising, but if I go back to playing one, then I lose all the progress I’ve made doing other things.

I don’t know if I want to stay on TBT forever though.  Like, it would be kind of weird posting here five years from now when I’m 26 and (hopefully) have a career going.  Or at least it would be imo.  It probably wouldn’t be, actually....  The question I’m trying to figure out is where I go from here.  Do I go to a new forum or game?  I really don’t know at this point.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeah, I?m going to stay here. I can?t leave, especially when the TBT Fair is coming.

Now I have one more political question, and this time, I?m not going to give the right-wing media more credibility than the users on this forum. *Is it actually true that tech giants like Facebook, Twitter, Apple, and YouTube are purposely discriminating against conservatives for what they believe in, or is this a false and paranoid assumption from right-wing pundits made to scare their readers to both boycott these corporations and vote Republican in the upcoming elections?* The news has reported several incidents of Facebook and Twitter banning conservative pages and some users. Just recently, I heard about a far-right news outlet called InfoWars being shut off from podcasts, Facebook, and YouTube. They?ve did it to Trump support groups too. Yet, they kept up the sickest anti-Christian pages or other extreme liberal groups that might be violating their terms and service. And of course, Google fired someone for denying gender discrimination in a memo about a year ago. It?s like they?re oppressing even the not-so-extreme conservatives and not giving them a chance to speak while they let the extreme liberals make their posts filled with hate speech.

The reason why I?m asking is because the tech giants supplying the discrimination against conservatives are denying it, saying that they are only banning the alt-right groups, but news outlets and journalists are confirming that they really are discriminating against conservatives. Ever since I learned that the wedding cake incident is more about the persecution of Christians than it is about LGBT rights like what the left-wing media says, it?s really hard for me to believe anything the left-wing says now, including these tech giants. But I?m only getting the discrimination reports from right-wing news sites, and I?m aware that Breitbart and other conservative sites lie a lot, which kinda puts me into an oblivion that only you guys can pull me out of.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

Lol why would the tech giants be leftists? They are all about earning money and doing fishy stuff with advertising and your personal stuff ngl... I think you are the one being a bit paranoid about leftist people and things now lol :i


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Lol why would the tech giants be leftists? They are all about earning money and doing fishy stuff with advertising and your personal stuff ngl... I think you are the one being a bit paranoid about leftist people and things now lol :i



Actually, it?s the right-wing outlets that seems paranoid, not me. And it?s not really the companies that are biased. It must be the employees that are biased. But to be fair, most of the tech companies are headquartered in the San Francisco Bay Area, which is a very liberal place. So it wouldn?t be surprising that the employees are more liberal. But this isn?t the case for Southern Poverty Law Center, which is also ran by liberal-biased employees, and it?s headquartered in a more conservative part of the US.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2018)

I think the SF area has changed quite a lot, it's only like tech billionaires there nowadays and while they are probably more liberal than mr. toilet pres it's still capitalist so yeahhh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2018)

Hey mods, where is our TBT Fair? Two years ago from today, it’s Day two of the TBT Fair. Is it already cancelled?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hey mods, where is our TBT Fair? Two years ago from today, it’s Day two of the TBT Fair. Is it already cancelled?



I doubt they'll go by the exact same dates as last year 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spike Spiegel said:


> I don’t know if I want to stay on TBT forever though.  Like, it would be kind of weird posting here five years from now when I’m 26 and (hopefully) have a career going.  Or at least it would be imo.  It probably wouldn’t be, actually....



I mean if you feel like you need to leave for whatever reason, then that's your choice. Just don't leave for some stupid reason like a forum member bullying you (which I doubt would happen but it's just a example). Then we'll really miss you.

I'm personally getting to that point where I really need to start focusing on my career, but part of me really wants to hold onto my childhood since I didn't have very much of one outside of sitting in my room all day doing nothing but playing games. Idk when I'll leave this forum, but it probably won't be anytime soon, since I'm paitently waiting for a new AC game and this forum will help a lot when it's released.


Part of me really hopes I can always make time for video games when I'm older. I don't want my life to be nothing but work. That would be so tiring.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I doubt they'll go by the exact same dates as last year



I ‘member exact dates.

TBT Fair 2016:

- Announced July 23rd, 2016
- Opened August 6th, 2016
- Closed September 6th, 2016

TBT Fair 2017:

- Announced August 7th, 2017
- Opened August 19th, 2017
- Closed September 18th, 2017

I also ‘member that the 2016 Fair had the summer nights theme while the 2017 Fair had the retro/80’s theme (in addition, the 2014 Fair had the birthday theme).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

^^^Well it seems like they haven't even announced it yet, maybe they're going for later in the year but idk.

Personally I wish it was actually during like June-July because last year it was very hard for me (and I'm sure others) to participate in the fair and try to do school stuff. The priority is obviously school so it would be nice if they did something like this before everyone (or at least most people) starts school


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2018)

Why would you stop going because of age?? Like there are probably people that are 30-40 and maybe more that posts. If you enjoy it..?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Why would you stop going because of age?? Like there are probably people that are 30-40 and maybe more that posts. If you enjoy it..?




Who are you asking?  Idk who this is directed at, either Alolan_Apples, xSuperMario64x, or I, because it?s a new page and you didn?t quote anyone.

Nah, I don?t plan on leaving a couple years from now.  Granted, I?ll probably be really busy with the type of career I?ll be doing, but I?ll still pop on from time to time.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2018)

You? No need to be snarky.

Also gdi mom can you pleaseeeee be careful when doing laundry ...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Also gdi mom can you pleaseeeee be careful when doing laundry ...


This is why I never let others do my laundry lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2018)

Dear Autumn, come sooner! Sincerely, a summer-hater.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Dear Autumn, come sooner! Sincerely, a summer-hater.



begone thotttt..

jk i just can't handle cold well :v

@sm64 yeah ikr sadly i dont really have time to wash when i work and mom as free sooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Dear Autumn, come sooner! Sincerely, a summer-hater.



Agreed. I'm ready for hoodie weather ^^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Agreed. I'm ready for hoodie weather ^^



But I resisted the summer heat very well. If the cold returns, I’ll be freezing again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2018)

Did you know that every Pokemon generation has a 3D Mario counterpart and/or a 3D Zelda counterpart? Here?s what I mean:

Gen I:

Mario - Super Mario 64
Zelda - Ocarina of Time
Pokemon - Red/Blue/Yellow

Gen II:

Mario - N/A
Zelda - Majora?s Mask
Pokemon - Gold/Silver/Crystal

Gen III:

Mario - Super Mario Sunshine
Zelda - The Wind Waker
Pokemon - Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald

Gen IV:

Mario - Super Mario Galaxy
Zelda - Twilight Princess
Pokemon - Diamond/Pearl/Platinum

Gen V:

Mario - Super Mario Galaxy 2
Zelda - Skyward Sword
Pokemon - Black/White and Black 2/White 2

Gen VI:

Mario - Super Mario 3D World
Zelda - N/A
Pokemon - X/Y

Gen VII:

Mario - Super Mario Odyssey
Zelda - Breath of the Wild
Pokemon - Sun/Moon and Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2018)

Since my chocolate cakes are selling and that I’m getting up to 10,000 TBT again, my interest in this site has returned. I’m still going to work on other projects that may take my time away, but once a new AC game comes out, I’ll be going here much more often.

I hope I sell all of my cakes before the fair. This time, I’m gonna be serious about keeping my promise. I did want to buy chocolate cakes since they were the first collectible I coveted most, but I don’t need an extra set of collectibles aside to my apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 13, 2018)

I just completed the hardest Roller Coaster Tycoon scenario ever - Rainbow Valley.

It was quite satisfying though. Even though the landscape was rough, I couldn?t change the landscape, I couldn?t delete trees, and there are too many trees. Putting this in the Gold Group in RCT Classic was reasonable.

However, the one that stumbled me the most to where I almost had to quit was Amity Airfield. 3,000 guests in four years is almost impossible to achieve, especially when there are none to begin with. What?s even worse is that you can?t make money off of the rides. Even the hardest RCT1 scenarios out there are quite easy in comparison.

And don?t get me started on those expansion pack scenarios from RCT2 and RCT3.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2018)

I think I just ate a rotten tomato. ;.; Guess I'll know if I puke in a half hour or not!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I think I just ate a rotten tomato. ;.; Guess I'll know if I puke in a half hour or not!



Are you okay though?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I think I just ate a rotten tomato. ;.; Guess I'll know if I puke in a half hour or not!




That’s right.  Those Rotten Tomatoes movie raters give out low ratings, so the only logical conclusion is to eat Rotten Tomatoes.


All jokes aside, I hope you’re okay.


----------



## Antonio (Aug 14, 2018)

WOOOOSH
HI


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2018)

Lol that rotten tomatoes film website is a freaking joke -.-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Lol that rotten tomatoes film website is a freaking joke -.-



What happened?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> What happened?



They give **** ratings to more foreign "art" movies because they don't just "understand" it etc. and people trust that one site... brb lmao.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm officially an uncle now! Someone's getting spoiled for Christmas.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I'm officially an uncle now! Someone's getting spoiled for Christmas.




Ooo, congrats!  I cannot wait until the day I’m an uncle.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2018)

I was reading more about the copyright nazi thing and how companies are strict about copyright protections. What I heard is that Viacom is getting more lenient after their damage towards YouTube, but Nintendo is becoming more nazi-ish when it comes to copyright protections. It’s not just the Pokemon Company International.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 17, 2018)

^yeah Ninty and the Pok?mon dudes are freaking crazy like come on, don't they have better things to do nope.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2018)

Now this is starting to make me wonder. Is this site in violation of the copyright laws, or is the content on this site gathered from somewhere else (meaning not the official Nintendo site)? I would also like to know the difference between this site’s use of AC content and the people that did get in trouble with Nintendo.

EDIT: The reason why I’m wondering is because I fear that this site is going to shut down if they are caught. I don’t want this site shutting down over copyright issues (but I do want Facebook to shut down over their double standards that favor left-wingers and scorn right-wingers). Bell Tree is the only social media place I go to now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2018)

I ‘member when I made this thread:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...l-Crossing-better-for-the-handheld-or-console

I still think it’s better for the handheld systems. I would like to play in the car, in bed, and in a waiting room. But thanks to the Nintendo switch, you can play AC at home or on the go anytime you like.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2018)

I really wish most memes would just die off.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 20, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I really wish most memes would just die off.



yes please.

also dang i really need a new headband might just order this one.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I really wish most memes would just die off.



World would be sad without memes.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> World would be sad without memes.



Not really, 90% of them are just demeaning/racist/- phobic etc. so yeaaa


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2018)

I want a Nintendo Switch SOOO bad!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

I want my stuff that I ordered but probs gonna take like 10 more days the least a aaaa


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 23, 2018)

I love to post here while I’m on the road.

That’s why I’m more of a mobile user.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

We made it past that last, cursed page.  Lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I want my stuff that I ordered but probs gonna take like 10 more days the least a aaaa



What'd you order, out of curiosity?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2018)

Psydye said:


> What'd you order, out of curiosity?



A headband (the one I had broke), and one of those crochet hippie tops if you know what I mean. Do need to find a flowery headband now though cause it broke today heck.

USPS is so slow but yeah that HippieShop site has good stuff and they ship worldwide sooo yeah.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 23, 2018)

^Reminds me, I REALLY need to get some more tie-dye t's, 2-3 of mine got ripped and torn.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2018)

^That sucks. I could use some too but I need warmer gears for now I think x33


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2018)

^True

Also, thanks for all the well wishes peeps!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^True
> 
> Also, thanks for all the well wishes peeps!



Yeah, maybe if they got any on sale there or other places I could though aha. No problems ^^

Sucks how both USPS and our domestic mail sucks as heck but well what can ya do lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2018)

RIP John McCain.

Yes, RIP man. I'm generally not a fan of Republican views but he if anyone seemed more sane than other and for standing up against all the dumbassery Trump was/is still making he deserves my respect.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a puzzle for you. There is at least one Pixar movie I like more than The Little Mermaid. Can you guess what it is?



Spoiler: Answer



None! Even when Pixar makes high quality animated movies, they are nothing compared to the classics of the Disney Renaissance. The best Pixar movie in my opinion is Wall-E, and my least favorite of the four big hits of WDAS is Aladdin. And if I had to compare them, Aladdin > Wall-E. So yeah, The Little Mermaid is part of my world.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 29, 2018)

Lol why would you post a spoiler immediately after the ? heheh.

Also damnit mail hurry up1!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2018)

I just watched this video last night:






I?m like ?wow, that?s so outdated.? If the 1980?s appliances are bragging to the 1950?s appliances, stating that they?re better because they?re more advanced, maybe they should see what today?s appliances are like. They were more advanced for their time, but by our time, they are ancient.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 29, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just watched this video last night:
> 
> I?m like ?wow, that?s so outdated.? If the 1980?s appliances are bragging to the 1950?s appliances, stating that they?re better because they?re more advanced, maybe they should see what today?s appliances are like. They were more advanced for their time, but by our time, they are ancient.



Ah I remember The Brave Little Toaster. 






I found it interesting how dark that movie was for something that looks like it was aimed at kids. The message seems to be that everything eventually grows old and dies, something that is even more appropriate now that these "cutting edge" appliances are basically in the same position.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Ah I remember The Brave Little Toaster.
> 
> I found it interesting how dark that movie was for something that looks like it was aimed at kids. The message seems to be that everything eventually grows old and dies, something that is even more appropriate now that these "cutting edge" appliances are basically in the same position.



I know. I remember watching this all the time when I was really little, but I recently looked it up because I don?t remember how they ended up in the junkyard. It?s quite odd that animated movies used to be a lot darker, so they toned it down to appeal to kids these days, while the live action movies are a lot darker now than they were before. At least how the trailers portray it.

For the animation sector, nearly every animated movie had a part where it got too dark before 2000. It?s not just limited to Disney (oh wait, the Brave Little Toaster was a Disney movie). I thought the darkest part of the entire movie was the B-movie scene, when all of the old appliances are being tortured, like what happened to the blender. It?s pretty ironic that some guy saved the appliances from sinking in the mud, only to be tortured in the shop. And the city wasn?t any better.

I also looked it up to see where the movie took place, at least what state it was, but I didn?t get any answers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2018)

I remember writing this blog entry a while ago:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?7322-My-opinions-on-political-issues-debates-and-neutrality

I’m glad the political dramas are over, but I written this blog entry all because of how I was treated in the political dramas. Many people would agree with me fully if they read this, but CNN, Vox, NYTimes, and Washington Post would consider this blog deeply offensive because they would think this is a pro-Trump propaganda (when in reality it isn’t).

Of the points listed in the entry, which ones do you agree with, and which ones you disagree with? You may share this link on TBT’s Discord channel if you want.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2018)

I decided to close my blog to “members only” so you can’t access my blog by just Google. I talk about a lot of stuff there. Not only the majority isn’t AC-related (including part of the first 100 entries), but I don’t want non-members who are interested into something finding my blog since they would be thrown off-track if they read my blog. Besides, I write for the site, not for the world.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 3, 2018)

I pm playing splatoon 2 and filled my switch up with too many videos so I will sadly have to delete a bunch


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

RIP Burt Reynolds.

Also man I need to get a watch battery:thinking:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 8, 2018)

Wanna know my blogging secret:

I schedule entries to be published. That’s why I keep nailing the o’clock minutes. If I didn’t publish it those times, it means I published right away.

On September 8th, five blog entries of mine are scheduled to be published. I call this - Crazy Blog Saturday.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

I'm getting pickled on box wine! Yay!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2018)

^i could use getting drunk now send me some?

also uuugghhhh ordered **** hurry up


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

^Yeah I hate it when **** takes forever.

As for me, the pickling continues!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 9, 2018)

Yeah like bruh they are in my country and I paid fees already gdi


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2018)

Woot, finally got my US mail today/tonight, so glad to have it all home now. Darnit my mail company here!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2018)

^Glad you finally got it!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 11, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^Glad you finally got it!



Thanks 

Headband is A+ and the top fits as well even though I have to adjust it around the boobs a bit lol, or rather tighten the halter straps and stuff.

Just gonna wait for my lil Aigis plush hhhh....damn u customs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2018)

It’s 9/11 again. And it’s on a Tuesday, which is coincidential since both the attack and the Benghazi attacks occurred on this day when it was a Tuesday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s 9/11 again. And it’s on a Tuesday, which is coincidential since both the attack and the Benghazi attacks occurred on this day when it was a Tuesday.



The date of the 9/11 attacks turns 17 today. You know who else turns 17 today?

One of my old childhood friends.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> The date of the 9/11 attacks turns 17 today. You know who else turns 17 today?
> 
> One of my old childhood friends.



It sucks to have a birthday on 9/11 now. Especially if you’re born on that exact date.

But no hard feelings, because it’s possible for me to have a birthday on Friday the 13th. What’s even crazier is that when my birthday is Friday the 13th, 9/11 is also a Friday as we get two other Friday the 13ths in one year. Or you get a Friday the 13th in August, the worst month.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2018)

Nintendo’s recent Direct delay reminded me of one of the Chowder episodes and when it was delayed. While the reason behind the Direct’s delay was reasonable, I thought the reason behind the Chowder episode’s delay was ridiculous. Cartoon Network even promised it for days. And when the airdate came, no new episode. They not only broke their promise (which was for a ridiculous reason too), but we didn’t even get to see the episode until two months later. It may been over 10 years ago, but it was still atrocious.

I would forgive Nintendo though. Their direct wasn’t even announced for at least 24 hours before the delay, and got delayed to be fair to all of the regions after an earthquake. I doubt the delay would take longer than two weeks. Nintendo does promise something. They just don’t promise on exact dates.

I say disasters are worth delaying something for, but not the writer’s strike.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 17, 2018)

Even Donald Trump wants Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Switch. But I don’t know if he has the time to play.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2018)

Probably gonna be on a massive sugar high; just ate like 15 or so cookies w/ some milk.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Even Donald Trump wants Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Switch. But I don’t know if he has the time to play.



This is not the troll thread (Also really I think he's got more important things to carry out but k).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2018)

So I was doing some research out of curiousity, and I discovered how our earthquakes are measured.

It’s basically measured in joules, or the result of multiplying mass with acceleration and distance. Even a million of these yields a very weak earthquake. The Richter Scale is a logarithmic scale based on how much energy is released, so you can see how much energy there is in a major earthquake.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2018)

My friend showed me this:




Only saw the first few minutes but it made me laugh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2018)

This song best suits me when I?m on a road trip, since I live in a small town:






Seriously, when will iTunes release this movie? I miss it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 27, 2018)

Wanna know why my TBT Bells are constantly disappearing while I’ve been earning by posting? It’s because I’m helping other members by giving them free TBT.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2018)

Wow, the US is ****ed up. I can't believe people still support Trump and Kavanaugh(sp?) with everything, like goddamn just make them resign now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Wow, the US is ****ed up. I can't believe people still support Trump and Kavanaugh(sp?) with everything, like goddamn just make them resign now.



I agree that America is messed up over recent issues. But that’s only because some party violated the rules of civility and democracy, both of them being important. While left-wing civilians have engaged in worse behaviors, this was the lowest thing the Democratic politicians have ever done since the 1960’s. Interrupting hearings, crying, shouting, and last-minute accusations are all very childish behaviors that appear to be a threat to democracy, and I believe that any representative or senator that does that should be fired from office. I couldn’t fully support Kavanaugh’s confirmation because of the logic behind Gorsuch’s confirmation, but this is still horrible.

My full opinion on Kavanaugh is on my blog and in the first three comments in case you’re interested.

Also, when I was giving TBT away to others, it doesn’t hurt to help. However, I’m still kinda cheap and would not want to go below 10k TBT again.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2018)

Curse this cold! CURSE IT!! Anyone else dealing w/ a ******** sickness right now?


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> My friend showed me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Time for movie night. Thank you.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2018)

RIP Marty Balin apparently..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 30, 2018)

I like Amy Coney Barrett over Brett Kavanaugh. She should’ve been Antonin Scalia’s replacement, not Neil Gorsuch.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 30, 2018)

The cold is lifting! Thank GOD! I was miserable!


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Sheila said:


> RIP Marty Balin apparently..



Yeah just found out yesterday </3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2018)

I have to admit that I choose to honor Christopher Columbus this upcoming Columbus Day. I also learned that the people that vilified Columbus were also the same people that defended Jose Inez Garcia Zarate, the murderer of Kate Steinle. Not everyone that hated Columbus, but the side that hated Columbus.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

I'd kill for my own game room and collection shelf!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2018)

I got my tabletop Christmas Tree out, again. I’m thinking about doing this every October since that’s when Christmas decorations start appearing on the shelves.

Wow, I must’ve dominated this thread!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm tired of my mom lying all the time...and never owning up to stuff. Like, what the heck? C' mon man!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got my tabletop Christmas Tree out, again. I’m thinking about doing this every October since that’s when Christmas decorations start appearing on the shelves.
> 
> Wow, I must’ve dominated this thread!



yeah they sell this "julmust" thing here already, it's basically a secret recipe christmas coca cola soda here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2018)

Sheila said:


> yeah they sell this "julmust" thing here already, it's basically a secret recipe christmas coca cola soda here



Can you share an image of it here?

I just went to Lowes and Wal-Mart today. They both have Christmas decorations for sale. Selections aren’t even as small as “medium-sized”. I’m telling you, Christmas stuff are up before kids start collecting candy. It also makes me lose interest into viewing the Halloween stuff.

We go red and green in the snow with these Christmas tunes - IN OCTOBER!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

yep here u go apple.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2018)

^Being the adventurous person I am when it comes to food I would like to try that!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

I dunno if IKEA sells it overseas but yeah it's awesome! It's basically a christmas coca-cola or something aha.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

Omfg, I can't believe they elected Kava-poop, for real. Why are people so damn conservative views today?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Omfg, I can't believe they elected Kava-poop, for real. Why are people so damn conservative views today?



You’re not alone. He was an unpopular pick by our country. There are even protesters going crazy in DC. But the people that supported him, I’m guessing they were still angry at the Obama administration. Those people were the same people that voted in Trump. They didn’t do it because they’re racist or homophobic (well, some are, but not others). They did it because they couldn’t handle the radical progressivism going on.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah, that's what I meant. Like grow up some people and vote for your best sanity rather than doing it because you are dissatisfied??


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2018)

According to this page...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_Presidential_firsts

...every president has been the first president for something.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2018)

This may be an old article, but I find this interesting:

https://thehayride.com/2015/10/how-columbus-day-protests-reveal-liberal-hypocrisy/

It?s also worth mentioning that the people that criticized Columbus for doing violent acts DID violent acts that are just as bad to Trump supporters since November 9th, 2016. Back then, that level of barbarism was quite common and people didn?t know any better. But today, not only it is highly unacceptable, but hypocrisy is even worse.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 8, 2018)

The world's a crazy place.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

Psydye said:


> The world's a crazy place.



Yep tell me about it...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2018)

Psydye said:


> The world's a crazy place.



It always has been. And it will always be. When you introduce the internet, you?re only more informed about what happens everywhere, including in the past.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah, pretty much. Also, curse this insomnia!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2018)

Spider safely caught and released! VICTORY!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2018)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



me, or rather overqualified for work practice lol.

ugh kill spiders instead they don't deserve to have more creepy babies lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2018)

Major League Baseball Postseason fact:

Two of the four remaining teams got into a tiebreaker game and became division champions, and the other two teams won more than 100 games this season.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2018)

I’m surprised to see how liberal the community is. I understand that the community is left-wing, but even the most radical left-wing beliefs (privilege system, political correctness, sanctuary cities, Michelle Obama school lunches, taxpayer-funded abortions for illegal immigrants, violence against conservatives), most of the more political members on this site support them, while more than half of all Americans (including the middle-left and moderate-left citizens) oppose them. I wonder why the members on this site are that radical.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2018)

Lmao radical. Did you skip social studies and history classes or? Those things are basically human rights, except for violence but I don't heard of anyone here doing that *rolls eyes*

I can agree some people are way too PC on certain topics but that doesn't really have to do whether they are leftists or not lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Lmao radical. Did you skip social studies and history classes or? Those things are basically human rights, except for violence but I don't heard of anyone here doing that *rolls eyes*
> 
> I can agree some people are way too PC on certain topics but that doesn't really have to do whether they are leftists or not lol.



I actually took both history courses in college, and political science in 2017 and 2018. And I am well-informed on the issues.

The problem here is that stuff like healthcare, education, birth control etc are NOT basic human rights. If you?re being given something, it?s not a right. Those are products and services, and must be paid for to have them. The right to have a product or service is one thing, but the products and services themselves aren?t rights. So if people are getting violent or intolerant of others over the fact they have to pay for them, they are being violent or intolerant for the wrong reasons. For immigration issues, people shouldn?t live here if they are not citizens unless if they can follow the law, understand English, and respect our culture (assimilation doesn?t count as respect). Protecting them from deportation is like protecting bank robbers from arrest. For stuff like the Michelle Obama school lunches, the government does not need that much control over lives. People should be responsible for their actions. Some issues, like obesity, are better off if left to the people to take care of and not the government.

I?m not saying that people are evil for disagreeing, I?m just explaining why the left-wing shouldn?t be intolerant of those who disagree on these issues.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 21, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I actually took both history courses in college, and political science in 2017 and 2018. And I am well-informed on the issues.
> 
> The problem here is that stuff like healthcare, education, birth control etc are NOT basic human rights. If you’re being given something, it’s not a right. Those are products and services, and must be paid for to have them. The right to have a product or service is one thing, but the products and services themselves aren’t rights. So if people are getting violent or intolerant of others over the fact they have to pay for them, they are being violent or intolerant for the wrong reasons. For immigration issues, people shouldn’t live here if they are not citizens unless if they can follow the law, understand English, and respect our culture (assimilation doesn’t count as respect). Protecting them from deportation is like protecting bank robbers from arrest. For stuff like the Michelle Obama school lunches, the government does not need that much control over lives. People should be responsible for their actions. Some issues, like obesity, are better off if left to the people to take care of and not the government.
> 
> I’m not saying that people are evil for disagreeing, I’m just explaining why the left-wing shouldn’t be intolerant of those who disagree on these issues.



Pretty much. For all the tolerance leftists praise they can be pretty freaking hypocritical sometimes!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Pretty much. For all the tolerance leftists praise they can be pretty freaking hypocritical sometimes!



I'd rather have that than removing things right under your nose because "lol tax/free healthcare is marxist"


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2018)

Sheila said:


> I'd rather have that than removing things right under your nose because "lol tax/free healthcare is marxist"



I'm referring more to the violence actually.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I'm referring more to the violence actually.



Ah. Yeah some can be quite violent but I don't really identify with them, so.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2018)

Being civil is a good thing.

Even encouraging or allowing incivility isn’t any better than being uncivil. But that doesn’t mean the government can be corrupt or as bossy as much as it wants.


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2018)

only the 2nd villager week (i think?) and i'm over the use of polls to determine the new villager collectible zzzzz might as well just make all the t1's and save time


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 24, 2018)

guess what I figured out in my boredom


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2018)

It’s been six years since I made the most childish post I ever made.



> I’m trying to tell people to stop teaching me lessons. I hate lessons.



It may be a long time ago, but I cannot forget what I said back then or why I said it. It’s even a record-holder for how childish I could get on public forums. I admit that I still cannot handle harsh lessons from other members on the forums and not staff members (whether or not I acknowledge what I did wrong or if I know what I’m doing is wrong), but that post was too childish, even for me.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 25, 2018)

Stuff, things, tidbits! I'm BORED! Lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2018)

Happy first anniversary to Super Mario Odyssey, the largest 3D Mario title! It’s also the 300th day of the year.

- In five days, a new month begins.
- In ten days, the midterm elections happen.
- In fifteen days, World War I will be completely out by 100 years.
- In twenty days, Let’s Go Pikachu and Let’s Go Eevee will be released in stores.
- In twenty-five days, it will be the last day before Thanksgiving. In most school districts, Thanksgiving Break begins on this day.
- In thirty days, assuming you don’t time travel in ACNL, the environment will reach this “dead point”.
- In thirty-five days, the last month of 2018 begins.

And once the next two months are over, we’ll be in the last year of the 2010’s decade. It’ll be time to write my decade highlights.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 27, 2018)

The last album by Turisas is definitely a bit of an oddball. I kind of like it though!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

^Reminds me I need to get more vinyl records... problem is finding the good ones here actually aha. Unless you have a middle of the road taste and you want better stuff the stores are kinda meh to be honest here.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm starting to think vinyl is a bigger deal in Europe than it is here in the US. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Psydye said:


> I'm starting to think vinyl is a bigger deal in Europe than it is here in the US. I wonder why that is?



Yeah, I think Europe, and also Japan are way more serious collectors. Probably because they have a genuine music interest and just don't do music easily and want to take care in the process, I don't know. And they are not too big into being the latest r'n'b hit downloaded from the internet that gets only 78 million random streams and radio plays that in reality don't mean that much anyway other than people hearing it.

But yeah if you have and find the right records in good condition you can earn big moolahs...also I guess second hand buying and selling is also bigger because people collect and yeah people can pay.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2018)

I wish it was more affordable, alas, I am a poor *******!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2018)

Yeah same, I've seen some 60s-70s originals going for hefty sums. I do try and get paws on stuff when i can though within affordable frames, aha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2018)

I wish that the ignore list would not just hide posts of the user. It should also hide the user completely from your view, like if they never registered, while they won’t be hidden if you’re logged out. In addition, it should also hide you from the user you blocked, making it not possible for them to read your posts or access your profile. You can block them from reading your blog or your VMs, but I wish it applies to posts as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 30, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wish that the ignore list would not just hide posts of the user. It should also hide the user completely from your view, like if they never registered, while they won’t be hidden if you’re logged out. In addition, it should also hide you from the user you blocked, making it not possible for them to read your posts or access your profile. You can block them from reading your blog or your VMs, but I wish it applies to posts as well.



Yeah, I mean a lot of sites and softwares got this unfortunately. I mean I guess it works here since I only had to block one user because they were harassing me for reasons and I don't see them around but if it's on Discord or if I had to block an active user it'd be really annoying since you can still click/see it, wmh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2018)

So in less than two years, the Nintendo Switch outsold the GameCube. In addition, Super Mario Odyssey outsold Super Mario Galaxy in one year.

Wait until 2019 to see how far these sales go.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2018)

God dang, I really want a Switch now! Like, MORE THAN EVER!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

Merry spoop day! Might grab some candy all for myself later but yeah it's not that big here unless you're a kid, so :3


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2018)

Candy will probably be on discount tomorrow. I'm taking advantage of that ****!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 31, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Candy will probably be on discount tomorrow. I'm taking advantage of that ****!



i wanna go down get some but the stock is mediocre here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2018)

Did you know:

Algebra is MUCH harder than basic math THAN calculus is harder than algebra. Or the difference of difficulty between basic math and algebra is greater than the difference of difficulty between algebra and calculus.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 2, 2018)

When someone on this site told me that the radical left or radical Democrats don?t exist, that sounds like a double standard. They?re basically saying that it?s not possible for a leftist to be radical, but it?s possible for a rightist to be radical. The left-wing has radicals too. Saying that bad apples on your side don?t exist but bad apples on the other side exist is blatant hypocrisy. I even blocked three users for having that mentality and for villifying me over my Republican support.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> When someone on this site told me that the radical left or radical Democrats don’t exist, that sounds like a double standard. They’re basically saying that it’s not possible for a leftist to be radical, but it’s possible for a rightist to be radical. The left-wing has radicals too. Saying that bad apples on your side don’t exist but bad apples on the other side exist is blatant hypocrisy. I even blocked three users for having that mentality and for villifying me over my Republican support.



Yeah some people on this site are freaking tools...thankfully a lot(I wanna say MOST) of people here are nice too!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Yeah some people on this site are freaking tools...thankfully a lot(I wanna say MOST) of people here are nice too!



I agree. At least Bell Tree isn’t as bad as those larger sites, including subsections of larger sites.

I still think this site was at its worst during the first four months of 2015. Not only I was treated worse during that time than any other time, but there was a lot of fighting, a couple members left when they’re not even members for six months (thanks to the bad members of TBT), and a very popular thread got locked because it exploded to a fight so bad it was out of control. It was also around the time of that notorious confession blog people used to anonymously bully others. And did I forget to say, the IP scandal? All of this happened within the first four months.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2018)

Yeah that blog I shall not mention again was just pure bull****, I wonder why it even lasted as long as it did.

And yeah re radicals, it can be on both sides and I don't support Republicans one bit but yeah people are what they are as long as they don't create flame wars I guess.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 3, 2018)

Yeah for sure.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Yeah that blog I shall not mention again was just pure bull****, I wonder why it even lasted as long as it did.
> 
> And yeah re radicals, it can be on both sides and I don't support Republicans one bit but yeah people are what they are as long as they don't create flame wars I guess.



One of my least favorite parts about it (besides their doxxing of me and my appreciation of the moderators) is how the staff won’t let us discuss it here. They didn’t state it in the rules, they refuse to state it in the rules, yet they treat discussion of the blog like how law enforcement treats felonies that warrant federal prison for 10 to 25 years, while they treat discussions of hacking like how schools treat offenses that just warrant a detention when that is explicitly stated in the rules not to discuss it. Like I said before, if it’s not stated in the rules, then it’s not a rule. To punish people for something not stated in the rules, that’s injustice, regardless of how strict the rules are or how harsh the penalty is.

EDIT: I have to admit that while I respect the staff and appreciate the work they’ve done on this site, there are a few things they decided on that I do not agree with. Like their limit on the avatar extension, their tolerance towards bumping old and unpopular threads (especially from 2014 and earlier), and when they fined everyone that exploited a glitch in the username change system).


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2018)

I FINALLY beat Boolossus! I feel accomplished!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2018)

Fun fact. The newest member that is currently on the site staff is an administrator, as well as the two oldest members that are currently on the site staff.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2018)

I made something that everyone needs to see


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2018)

That's uh, interesting!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2018)

Psydye said:


> That's uh, interesting!



The least and here I thought oath was bad lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2018)

So the Democrats have took back the House, but there’s still bad news for them:

1. The Blue Wave is more like a splash at the knees than a tsunami. A Democratic legislation can fail if more than 10 or 20 deflect.
2. The Senate is in charge of confirming cabinet appointments and Supreme Court Picks. Since the Republicans gained seats, possibly up to four, they might gain another seat in the Supreme Court.
3. The Republicans would also have the ability to block Democratic legislations from reaching the Senate Floor. The Democrats did this a lot from 2011 to 2014.

But they should be happy that their candidate that’s more left-winged than Joseph Stalin and more spoiled than Veruca Salt has won her house seat.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2018)

So I lost a friend on my Bell Tree friends list today. I try to be nice to others and not do bad things.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2018)

^That's unfortunate!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2018)

I think the 3rd millennium (the one we’re in right now) began in the spring of 1996, not January 1st, 2000 or even January 1st, 2001. Jesus was not born on December 25th, and it could be possible that he was born in the spring or early fall. It was also estimated that he was born between 6 BC and 4 BC, based on the current Gregorian Calendar. Our calendars have changed a couple of times, which is why we don’t really know when he was born.

And if we used the Gregorian Calendar, the new millennium began in 2001, not 2000. There is no Year 0. No year can be in two different centuries at once.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2018)

So it’s 28? outside right now, four degrees below freezing. I actually love this cold weather. And the skies are clear.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah I can't wait til the snow starts to fall!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2018)

jingle bells, batman smells, robin laid an egg.

so u guys goin into xmas music already? we kinda have to at work so yeah kinda not into private for now lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

I gotta try Deltarune sometime.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 16, 2018)

HASHIRE SORI YO
KAZE NO YOU NI
TSUKIMIHARA WO
PADORU PADORU


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2018)

Wow! The death toll of the California wildfires exceeded the death toll of Hurricane Harvey.

Although I am convinced that Trump refuses to help because of his reputation in California, he is technically right that it has to do with the forest management, but that goes way further back than today. We did fire prevention techniques in the past to prevent forest fires from going into protected forests and towns, but by doing that, it resulted in even bigger fires in the future. Somehow, forest fires are important to forest ecology. It?s also worth saying that California is in a fire zone. Although a campfire started it this time, it?s normal for California to get these fires.

I feel bad for those who were victimized by the fire. My house burned down 7 years ago (thanks to lightning hitting our chimney).


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

A lil' poem for y'all:


"    He he! Ha ho!
    To the workshop he will go!

    My Uncle's candy is so sweet!
    It's such a yummy winter's treat!
    When the sugar is warmed by the pale hearth light
    The happiness spreads throughout the night!

    He he! Ha ho!
    To the workshop he will go!

    Uncle Sweetshare is coming near
    To spread his candy and his cheer!
    It's better than trinkets, games or toys
    So say all the little girls and boys!

    He he! Ha ho!
    To the workshop he will go!

    Candy, candy -- he makes so much!
    Uncle Sweetshare has a magic touch!
    So it's back to the workshop in the snow!
    With lovely lanterns all aglow!

    He he! Ha ho! He he he ha ha ho! "

Kudos to anyone who gets the reference!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Probably not, I'm not too much into christmas lyrics.

Anyway gotta hate days off :i


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Probably not, I'm not too much into christmas lyrics.
> 
> Anyway gotta hate days off :i



Right, right...."Christmas" lyrics.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Right, right...."Christmas" lyrics.



lol what idfk where that is from.. holidays, candy, sweets lyrics idk.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

Sheila said:


> lol what idfk where that is from.. holidays, candy, sweets lyrics idk.



Ah, ok! I'll spoil it: it has to do w a nordic drug lord named Uncle Sweetshare in The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind game. This is a poem from a book you find in the game. The "sugar" and "candy" is referring to, presumably, Moon sugar, an illicit substance in the game! XD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Ah, ok! I'll spoil it: it has to do w a nordic drug lord named Uncle Sweetshare in The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind game. This is a poem from a book you find in the game. The "sugar" and "candy" is referring to, presumably, Moon sugar, an illicit substance in the game! XD



Yeah I actually googled it afterwards.. I haven't played III though so I wouldn't know lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2018)

A few things I paid attention to that nobody talked about:

1. The fruit in Super Mario Odyssey looks exactly like the apples from Animal Crossing, but in 3D. You should see for yourself if you play it.
2. Some of the statues that Redd sells in Animal Crossing are offensive. The counterfeit version of the Great Statue has a Nazi salute.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> A few things I paid attention to that nobody talked about:
> 
> 1. The fruit in Super Mario Odyssey looks exactly like the apples from Animal Crossing, but in 3D. You should see for yourself if you play it.
> 2. Some of the statues that Redd sells in Animal Crossing are offensive. The counterfeit version of the Great Statue has a Nazi salute.



2. It actually doesn't... unless the sculptor was some early anti-Jew propaganda person which I highly doubt, and that gesture is not really what you think. Also it was made way too early for that. Sigh. Also it wouldn't be allowed in a kids' game smfh.

anyway, who tf thought "cup" was a good measurement unit???


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> 2. It actually doesn't... unless the sculptor was some early anti-Jew propaganda person which I highly doubt, and that gesture is not really what you think. Also it was made way too early for that. Sigh. Also it wouldn't be allowed in a kids' game smfh.
> 
> anyway, who tf thought "cup" was a good measurement unit???



Palm up (which is the real statue) is fine. Palm down when hand is up is the problem. But it wouldn’t matter because the only real controversy Animal Crossing invoked was in Wild World over an offensive catchphrase. Like Mario Party tearing peoples’ hands, Zelda’s swastika-shaped dungeon, and Pok?mon’s seizure-inducing episode.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Like Mario Party tearing peoples? hands, Zelda?s swastika-shaped dungeon, and Pok?mon?s seizure-inducing episode.



Don't forget the original Gerudo symbol:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Don't forget the original Gerudo symbol:



For some strange reason, that (and the Islamic chanting) didn’t cause as much controversy as the Mario Party one.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Palm up (which is the real statue) is fine. Palm down when hand is up is the problem. But it wouldn’t matter because the only real controversy Animal Crossing invoked was in Wild World over an offensive catchphrase. Like Mario Party tearing peoples’ hands, Zelda’s swastika-shaped dungeon, and Pok?mon’s seizure-inducing episode.



It's still not that kind of salute lol 

But yeah people get upset over weird things. Also how is just adding a crescent moon and Islam things into a Zelda game controversial, must be thousands of games that have either that or other religious things in them that would be more or less "controversial". Also mind you Japanese culture is pretty different from ours, they are generally more lean on those kind of things, just we in the west being PC and removing everything, just saying.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2018)

Sheila said:


> It's still not that kind of salute lol
> 
> But yeah people get upset over weird things. Also how is just adding a crescent moon and Islam things into a Zelda game controversial, must be thousands of games that have either that or other religious things in them that would be more or less "controversial". Also mind you Japanese culture is pretty different from ours, they are generally more lean on those kind of things, just we in the west being PC and removing everything, just saying.



Back in the 90’s, Nintendo of America was much stricter when it came to handling religion in games. They wouldn’t even allow depicting a cross in the NA version of an NES game. But their handling of religion has gotten more lax over time.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Back in the 90’s, Nintendo of America was much stricter when it came to handling religion in games. They wouldn’t even allow depicting a cross in the NA version of an NES game. But their handling of religion has gotten more lax over time.



NA and EU sometimes have always been stricter and less allowing because of how they view religion and culture in depictions.

Also re that statue, it was made in the late 1800s and that salute wasn't considered offensive like that til 1921 so idk where you got that from.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2018)

Sometimes I wish my mom would get crucified!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Sometimes I wish my mom would get crucified!



same, though my dad lol -.-

my mom is okay but yeah when she goes full pissy ***** mode like just go take a walk and come back in an hour lol :i


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 22, 2018)

My mom thinks I am a 5 year old and I told her stop calling me these baby names and stop treating me like a baby.
still she doesn't stop


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2018)

RIP Bernardo Bertolucci 

Also can someone send summer weather here please:^)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2018)

The Election is now over.

- Democrats control the House 235 to 200.
- Republicans control the Senate 53 to 47.
- 27 State Governors are Republican, as 23 Governors are Democrat.

The actual event may been over for three weeks, but the rest is all done, including the vote counts in Montana and Arizona, the Florida recounts, and more recently, Mississippi’s runoff election. While the Democrats have taken back the House, a big deal for them is that some rising stars (Abrams, Gillum, and O’Rourke) have lost their elections.

Now I will stop reading the news.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 28, 2018)

Anyone who is offended by "Merry Christmas" can go to hell.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Anyone who is offended by "Merry Christmas" can go to hell.



Easily offended people in general. Or those who "defend" others when they can speak for themselves just to make the person criticizing looking bad.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2018)

So one guy has a very long lighter that can light candles easily or a tiny person that’s very good at piano, all thanks to the genie. But another guy wishes for a million bucks, but got *a million ducks* flying over him. The genie is deaf.

What do you think the first guy really asked for?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

Decided to change my avatar. I don't tend to do that often, so I figured it was notable enough to announce. After a lengthy ordeal, I was finally able to get it working.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 30, 2018)

&#55357;&#57000;Attention&#55357;&#57000;ALL FORTNITE GAMERS &#55356;&#57262;&#55356;&#57262;&#55356;&#57262;, John Wick is in great danger&#55356;&#56728;, and he needs YOUR help to wipe out &#55357;&#56448; all the squads in THe tilted towers &#55356;&#57314;&#55356;&#57314;&#55356;&#57314;. To do this, he needs a gold SCAR &#55357;&#56619; and a couple of chug-jugs&#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57210;. To help him, all he needs is your credit card number &#55357;&#56499; , and the three numbers on the back  and the expiration month and date &#55357;&#56517;. But you gotta be quick so that John can secure the bag &#55357;&#56496;, and achieve the epic victory R O Y AL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2018)

When I read the news, I decided to not read any reports on Louis Farrakhan or George Soros since I already know how bad those two really are. They don’t need anymore attention. But Alexandria Ocasio Cortez, what a complete idiot. It’s hard for me to ignore reports about what the ultimate Mary Sue says. I hated her since the day she first got public attention.

But I’m not all against her. One thing she did right was that she unseated a 12-year incumbent. And despite being less fit for Congress than Trump is for Presidency, I wouldn’t call her voters “stupid” like those who called the Trump’s voters “stupid” for voting for him. Her opponent had a history of spousal abuse, which makes it hard for us to support him. It’s kinda why I preferred Doug Jones to win Alabama’s special Senate election.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2018)

Normally, I don’t contact the corporations unless if it’s Nintendo since I’m too shy, but I am fed up with Apple’s confusing features. Taking out “slide to unlock” and replacing it with “press home to unlock” is very insecure. Worse yet, I can’t even enable it as an option. So I contacted Apple, talking to them about both themes and unlocking the phone (the former being something I wanted to contact Apple for a long time for). I mean it. I’m not going to enter the passcode nor will I press the home button to unlock my phone. And I’m sick of the basic theme we had since iOS 7.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

^so you will keep a phone locked and only answer what you can from that screen? uhh sound like a waste of money.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ^so you will keep a phone locked and only answer what you can from that screen? uhh sound like a waste of money.



I still do either one. It’s the only way into my phone. What I’m saying is that I’m not happy with Apple’s crazy decisions. Here’s what I don’t like:

1. iPhone X has no home button or option to read battery percentage. That’s why I chose the iPhone 8. Some features like that are a dealbreaker.
2. Apple TV App doesn’t allow you to choose to start from the beginning or select chapters in movies.
3. The removal of the slide-to-unlock feature.
4. That stupid theme from iOS 7 and up.
5. Removing the 3D globe from Apple Maps (I love seeing how different it looks at each solstice).


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2018)

Yeah I don't like their minimalistic theme approaches either. I still have an iPhone SE (basically a small 6S) and the only thing I hate is the tiny keyboard really. Apple any day over dumb Android phones though.


----------



## PaperCat (Dec 3, 2018)

made a outdoor cat shelter. hope the cats like it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2018)

Seeing the “They’re Gone” thread getting deleted shows how serious the staff doesn’t allow discussion of others’ bans. I know they don’t allow discussions of other members’ bans, but I didn’t realize they were that strict. Or maybe they aren’t strict, they just don’t want confidential information shared.

And if you ask me why they care if we discuss others’ bans when other sites don’t, it’s because every site has different morals imposed. Bell Tree allows bumping old threads, registration to all people, and self-moderation of trading threads, yet most forums don’t allow that. At the same time, larger avatars are limited to the staff, trades of duped or hacked items is forbidden here, you are required to make eight posts to start a blog, and starting a group requires payment. It’s kinda like how each state has their own laws.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah I think we all knew the thread was gonna be deleted and while this time it was no shaming what I saw it was basically revealed anyway. But yeah I guess staff doesn't want it to turn trash talk thread all over.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2018)

I have an idea for the infraction system.

If you receive an infraction and read the message, a sound file will automatically play, which is Resetti’s theme from the GameCube Version and New Leaf.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2018)

So I tried some interesting calculations on the ratio between Celsius and Fahrenheit. The formula we know is ?F = (9/5)?C + 32, but there are points when the ratio between the two is a whole number.

- There is no ratio when the Fahrenheit temperature is 9/5 or 1.8 times as much as the Celsius temperature.
- They are at the same at -40?.
- Fahrenheit is twice as high at 320? (160?C).
- Fahrenheit is three times as high at 80? (26.7?C).
- Fahrenheit is four times as high at 58.2? (14.5?C).
- Fahrenheit is five times as high at 50? (10?C).

From this point on, the ratio between Celsius to Fahrenheit is only at a positive integer is when it gets closer to the freezing point of water (32?). The higher the ratio, the closer the value. Even if Fahrenheit is a billion times as high as Celsius, the weather would still be very cold (especially if the humidity is high or if we get high winds).


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2018)

^Gaaaah! MATH!!

Anyways, have this, peeps!:




The Russian and Polish ones amuse me a bit!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2018)

Ikr ban maths.

Lmao remind me of that Lion King scene in different languages... XD


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi people, apparently my last post in this thread was on 8/26/16 lol


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^Gaaaah! MATH!!
> 
> Anyways, have this, peeps!:
> 
> ...



LMAO.  If this isn?t the best thing ever, I don?t know what is.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 12, 2018)

Oh wow


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2018)

I beat Metroid: Samus Returns for the 2nd time, 2 hours shorter than my last game! I feel accomplished.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 17, 2018)

After seeing the last two South Park episodes, I learned how bad crony capitalism really is. While I think more government interference with business is a threat to business, it’s just as bad (to the free market economy) to let the corporations have all the power. Crony capitalism isn’t true capitalism at all. In fact, it’s more like feudalism.

I’m also thinking that South Park won’t be on the air much longer. Its current contract extends up to Season 23, they’re currently at Season 22, and they’re asking Comedy Central to not renew the series for another season. At least it can last to the 20th anniversary of their movie, and get past 300 episodes, but can you imagine only one year left of a TV series?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

^I wish SatAM lasted that long. Alas, it lasted only 2 seasons. Welp.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 17, 2018)

Psydye said:


> ^I wish SatAM lasted that long. Alas, is lasted only 2 seasons. Welp.



In my opinion, it’s great if a show can get new episodes for 10 years without hiatus, but once it’s 20 years old, it’s time to put an end to it.

Pok?mon may be an exception, but I’m talking stuff like Simpsons, SpongeBob, and even lesser-known shows like Chowder. I don’t like seeing shows end after two or three years on the air, but 20 years is too long.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> In my opinion, it’s great if a show can get new episodes for 10 years without hiatus, but once it’s 20 years old, it’s time to put an end to it.
> 
> Pok?mon may be an exception, but I’m talking stuff like Simpsons, SpongeBob, and even lesser-known shows like Chowder. I don’t like seeing shows end after two or three years on the air, but 20 years is too long.



I personally think that Family Guy should've ended a long time ago. It stopped being funny after about 12 seasons; well actually I think it started to lose its charm as early as Season 7. 
But now they're on their 17th season or something, and I watched the first episode of the newest season and honestly I wanted to gag because the humor was so crude and ridiculous. I'm pretty sure that at this point FOX is just trying to make money off of it. I know the writers are getting tired of it.


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2018)

Just a week until Christmas????


----------



## Psydye (Dec 17, 2018)

This year looks like it's going to be a boring Christmas for us. Doesn't seem like anyone's going to be doing anything. Oh well! It is what it is.


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2018)

Psydye said:


> This year looks like it's going to be a boring Christmas for us. Doesn't seem like anyone's going to be doing anything. Oh well! It is what it is.


As long as you are together


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2018)

CHRISTMAS IS LIKE 8 DAYS AWAY AND I'M STILL NOT IN THE SPIRIT.


Someone please help me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 17, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> CHRISTMAS IS LIKE 8 DAYS AWAY AND I'M STILL NOT IN THE SPIRIT.
> 
> 
> Someone please help me.



I was in the spirit of Christmas in October, but I’m not feeling it as much now. By the way, the real Christmas (and New Years’ Day) should be somewhere in September (cause that’s what Jesus is most likely to be born in).


----------



## Dim (Dec 17, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> CHRISTMAS IS LIKE 8 DAYS AWAY AND I'M STILL NOT IN THE SPIRIT.
> 
> 
> Someone please help me.


But your avatar......


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 17, 2018)

Nox said:


> But your avatar......



It deceives :,(


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It deceives :,(



i cant  believe u joined on hallowwen lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> i cant  believe u joined on hallowwen lol



Not in my time zone. It reads “October 30th” to me.

I am lucky to join on a double date (9/9). It’s also the day California was admitted to the Union.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Not in my time zone.
> 
> I am lucky to join on a double date (9/9).



mm i live in australia and u joined on the 10th september


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> mm i live in australia and u joined on the 10th september



I can see why dates read differently.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> i cant  believe u joined on hallowwen lol



Halloween is a fun time 

Unfortunately where I live it reads October 30th. I think I joined in the evening on that day.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Halloween is a fun time
> 
> Unfortunately where I live it reads October 30th. I think I joined in the evening on that day.



yeah it reads 30th for me as well. but still cool date to join.

mine was pretty meh cause i missed out on the pokeball collectible just when i joined bc i had no idea about bells or collectibles then lol


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2018)

i'm still so happy they made the moon/love balls into collectibles B'> and that they weren't hard to get


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2018)

Did you know?

Back when I was Apple2012, I never had a Pok?mon avatar, ever. Nor did I have a Pok?mon related signature. But since I changed my username to Alolan_Apples, my avatar has always been Pok?mon-related, as well as my signature. That’s mainly because I like Pok?mon more than the other Nintendo franchises now, at least the characters.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2018)

Anyone who looks to the radio for new music and nowhere else...is just a lost cause lol.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Anyone who looks to the radio for new music and nowhere else...is just a lost cause lol.



completely agree


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 26, 2018)

decided to wrap up christmas with a rewatch of the santa claus is comin' to town stop motion special


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 26, 2018)

So it’s that time of the year again, the time when there are no more holidays left in the year. This is what I call “Dead Week”, when the year is essentially dead, as the following year is about to come.

The next year is the end of the current decade. It’s been a long and interesting decade.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 26, 2018)

U could count New Year’s Eve as a holiday?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 26, 2018)

I’m currently browsing this site on my new iPad Pro X I got for Christmas. It’s not just physically smooth, but also digitally smooth (high framerate).


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

Post 54k now... i post too much


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

Sheila said:


> Post 54k now... i post too much



Just a bit


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just a bit



Naw u say that 

Also if someone could sell me a shiny ralts/kirlia/gardevoir i'll be eternally grateful


----------



## Psydye (Dec 28, 2018)

Here are two talking cats because why not:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 28, 2018)

I changed my avatar again. I uploaded it through my iPhone, but I edited it on my computer.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I changed my avatar again. I uploaded it through my iPhone, but I edited it on my computer.



it looks good


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

Idfldnsndt said:


> it looks good



yeah i like it more than the one before imo. i should probably change mine too though lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2018)

As 2018 is coming to an end, I can safely say that 2018 was TBT’s least active year since ACNL came out. I’m sure it was just as active before as it is now, but that’s because Animal Crossing isn’t as big of a Nintendo franchise back then. But when the next AC game comes out, the community will be bigger than ever before, and finally, I will get my moderatorship, or at least become project staff. To be honest, I wasn’t ready for that position when I last signed up for one. But now I am.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2018)

This goat ain't having it:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

as a fellow metal goat i beg to differ


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 2, 2019)

Somehow, the notifications pop-up look much better on the mobile site than on the desktop version.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 2, 2019)

Anyone else here get insanely painful cramps? They suck!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 3, 2019)

Well, being homeless for two months sucked.


----------



## moonford (Jan 3, 2019)

Bowie said:


> Well, being homeless for two months sucked.



oh damn, at least you're out of that now. sorry to hear that bud


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2019)

Bowie said:


> Well, being homeless for two months sucked.



wow hi :0 what happened and yeah that must suck x.x


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

Things have changed too much! It's like I don't have friends anymore!!


----------



## moonford (Jan 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Things have changed too much! It's like I don't have friends anymore!!



try not having any friends for most of your life and even when you eventually do, they either ditch you or turn around and bully you for years - ruining your relationships with other friends because you never went outside after the bullying begun, ruining your social skills and confidence for the rest of your life.

lovely

this crap has been hitting me hard as of late

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i still see them, we are all young adults now and not much seems to have changed. they are still pricks. 

i go to the same campus as one of those friends (who didn't bully me) and we only ever give each other strange eye contact - same goes for encounters at the local shop or the fruit/veg shop below my apartment.


it's sad. we could still be friends if i didn't let the others 'beat' me like that. we've changed too much for that to ever happen though and it's been years.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 3, 2019)

Who is old enough to remember the general discussion group that used to be on here. Not going to say the name of it, but I remember the OP is the one who shut it down.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 3, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> Who is old enough to remember the general discussion group that used to be on here. Not going to say the name of it, but I remember the OP is the one who shut it down.



I remember, but I never joined it. But it was a moderator, not the creator, that ended it for good.

The reasoning why it was closed sounded overprotective. The Bell Tree Rules and Guidelines said nothing about discussing drama from other threads onto another thread, but it was explicitly stated in the What’s Bothering You thread that you can’t talk about your annoyance about other members on the WBY thread. There’s also a site-wide policy against discussing other members’ bans. But the fact we can’t even talk about drama from other threads sounds like they’re being overprotective. It’s not a good idea to discuss past drama or drama from other threads, but to give people a formal punishment for something not stated in the rules is injustice.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2019)

moonford said:


> try not having any friends for most of your life and even when you eventually do, they either ditch you or turn around and bully you for years - ruining your relationships with other friends because you never went outside after the bullying begun, ruining your social skills and confidence for the rest of your life.
> 
> lovely
> 
> ...



Oh man! Sorry to hear that!!


----------



## moonford (Jan 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Oh man! Sorry to hear that!!



yeah :/

hopefully your problems clear up soon enough dude!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> wow hi :0 what happened and yeah that must suck x.x



Fled my abusive home around a month after my 18th birthday. Didn’t have any documentation when I left, so I couldn’t legally start work or rent anywhere, so I was homeless for around a month until I was able to stay with a mate until all my stuff arrives.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2019)

^Man that's rough! Hopefully all is well now?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2019)

Bowie said:


> Fled my abusive home around a month after my 18th birthday. Didn’t have any documentation when I left, so I couldn’t legally start work or rent anywhere, so I was homeless for around a month until I was able to stay with a mate until all my stuff arrives.



Wowwww....damn I'm sorry D: Hope you're better now.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Wowwww....damn I'm sorry D: Hope you're better now.



I’m okay! I feel much better mentally. Just getting myself stable in a physical sense now.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 4, 2019)

If you're a guy and you sleep around and you give a woman **** for doing the same thing SHUT THE **** UP!!! Hypocrisy and sexism are NOT WELCOME in this day and age!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2019)

Bowie said:


> I’m okay! I feel much better mentally. Just getting myself stable in a physical sense now.



Glad to hear and I wish you the best recovery with that as well


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2019)

It?s about time they did this:

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/bethb...-amendment-which-would-severely-impa-n2538543

A crazy fact is that some of the current senators have first taken office before 90% of TBT?s members were even born. If I die this year (which I hope doesn?t happen this year), McConnell, Grassley, and Leahy would?ve all been senators my whole life. We restricted the president to two terms, so how about we do this to congressmen as well?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 6, 2019)

I need to start playing more games on Steam instead of listening to music all the time! I have so MANY that are left unfinished!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2019)

Honestly I wish I could just delete my steam account or games bc I honestly don't play them at all and I just login like a few times a year. But then I invested a lot so nahh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 9, 2019)

So of the entire fast food industry, Papa John’s is the real big loser in 2018. It’s doing so bad that the only way to save it is for another corporation to buy it, which nobody really wants to invest in it.

I’m not going back there again.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Honestly I wish I could just delete my steam account or games bc I honestly don't play them at all and I just login like a few times a year. But then I invested a lot so nahh.



Also apparently you need to get 'proof of purchases' and Ig I can provide physical games and codes but eh


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2019)

Buffalo chicken mac n' cheese IS THE FOOD OF THE GODS!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2019)

I can’t believe how close I am to finishing the scenarios in Roller Coaster Tycoon Classic. I did all 21 original RCT1 scenarios, did all but one Added Attractions (or Corkscrew Follies) scenario (currently working on the last one), and I have a total of 18 more scenarios to complete (there are 95 in total).


----------



## Psydye (Jan 15, 2019)

At a sleep study! Let's see how it goes!


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

Good morning everybody!


----------



## rianne (Jan 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Good morning everybody!



It's 8 PM where I live  but I'm curious: how did the sleep study go? Did they say you have sleep apnea?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

^Actually I couldn't sleep at all due to the fact it was too damn hot there and the face mask they had me on was annoying! So I just went home only a couple hours in.


----------



## rianne (Jan 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Actually I couldn't sleep at all due to the fact it was too damn hot there and the face mask they had me on was annoying! So I just went home only a couple hours in.



Bummer. D: So odd how they don't keep it at a comfortable temperature since that's been scientifically observed and tested---a cold room is easier to sleep in than a warm one for many people. And coupled with the face mask you have to wear it must've been such a bother. Would you ever try doing a sleep study again (to completion) in the future?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 17, 2019)

^Not sure...I mean I've been getting some pretty decent sleep lately so I'm not sure it's necessary!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2019)

So I am working on this park in RCT Classic called Octagon Park, which many people consider to be one of the hardest scenarios.

When I played it, I flattened the entire park’s terrain, and have enough money to build two roller coasters that can fulfill the objective. Not only that, but I don’t have any debt borrowed. I may have not completed the scenario, but I prepared it very well.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 18, 2019)

In case anyone's been having a bad day:





- - - Post Merge - - -

Friend just showed me this:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2019)

I just saw Paradise PD. Here?s what I have to say.

This show may be one of the many inappropriate adult shows like Family Guy and Beavis and Butt-Head that?s full of explicit content, but this show makes South Park?s Wheel of Fortune scene look child-friendly. I?m not sure if they?re competing with other adult shows to be offensive or not, but I cannot stand it. I remember that when I was a kid, no show could get as bad as South Park, as that is how far a TV show can get. But now, even if it?s more inappropriate than ever, there are already worse shows, as comparing them to South Park is like comparing South Park to the Simpsons.

The difference between South Park and other shows that bad is that South Park is creatively offensive. Those other shows are tryharding to be offensive, and it?s not funny.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thread should be unstickied.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 21, 2019)

Damn that's like a dis-honour.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 22, 2019)

GOING CRAZY!! @.@


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2019)

Wish I had more friends on Steam willing to play the same kind of multiplayer games as me. :/


----------



## Ciarapimpyo (Jan 25, 2019)

*I would love to go to New York*

So I could see all the building


----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2019)

Resident Evil 2 remake is amazing! It's actually more tense than the original..which I was pleasantly surprised about!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2019)

Lol well basically the only thing I got left in Terraria is the last fishing achievement and maybe try getting Plantera's guitar unless they added other stuff now.

Also idk if anyone here even got a shiny Reshiram but might be worth asking?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 27, 2019)

Being a first time Smash player, I am not very good at the game.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 28, 2019)

^Join the club, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2019)

nvm got the reshiram.

i dont even have smUsh so. xD

also ugh i hate meetings you of course need to schedule on your day off because the others couldn't have it otherwise **** lol


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 28, 2019)

I've been playing on Nintendo systems since the 80's and I have yet to play a single Smash Bros. game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 28, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> I've been playing on Nintendo systems since the 80's and I have yet to play a single Smash Bros. game.



Despite playing Animal Crossing games for years and some of the other Nintendo games, I never got into the spirit of Nintendo until 2015. It hasn’t been four years since I got into it, and now I have played the following:

- 2D and 3D Mario games
- A Kirby game
- A main Zelda game
- A main Pok?mon game
- A Mario Kart game
- A Paper Mario game
- And a Smash game


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2019)

https://twitter.com/teamkirby92/status/1042711669833695232?lang=en

there's a Kracko plush :0


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2019)

Zane said:


> https://twitter.com/teamkirby92/status/1042711669833695232?lang=en
> 
> there's a Kracko plush :0



Yeah, I saw one on amiami as well sometime ago so yeah they exist


----------



## Psydye (Jan 29, 2019)

Getting these episodes of lightheadedness and flashbacks suck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Despite playing Animal Crossing games for years and some of the other Nintendo games, I never got into the spirit of Nintendo until 2015. It hasn’t been four years since I got into it, and now I have played the following:
> 
> - 2D and 3D Mario games
> - A Kirby game
> ...



Gotta do a Metroid game!


----------



## Zane (Jan 30, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I saw one on amiami as well sometime ago so yeah they exist



Hahah I never knew ! I want one x) Sanei plushies are good quality but you sure pay the price for it pheww


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2019)

Zane said:


> Hahah I never knew ! I want one x) Sanei plushies are good quality but you sure pay the price for it pheww



Yeah, I would want one but yeah the shipping+the mail fees in my country outside EU countries I am very hesitant ordering from US or Japan etc.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2019)

Anyone remember Stephen Gammell's illustrations from the 'Scary Stories to Tell In the Dark' books? They're freaking terrifying: 



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2019)

^haven't seen but yeah they look hella cool

as for the code you have to put spoiler tag img tag image url /img tag /spoiler tag so the image is within the spoiler tag

like this:



Spoiler: creeps



creepy image url and tags


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Anyone remember Stephen Gammell's illustrations from the 'Scary Stories to Tell In the Dark' books? They're freaking terrifying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy **** man that's creepy

I like it


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2019)

^Yeah I mean James(a.k.a. the AVGN) even covers them in one of his book review vids:




I HAVE to get those books again! They're amazing.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 1, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Yeah I mean James(a.k.a. the AVGN) even covers them in one of his book review vids:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A trip down memory lane. I had a few goosebump books and the glow in the dark shirts they made lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2019)

Sometimes, I like to advertise collectibles in my user title. It’s better than spamming.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 5, 2019)

Came across a cat breed called a werewolf cat; they look freaking strange! I wouldn't mind having one though.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 6, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Came across a cat breed called a werewolf cat; they look freaking strange! I wouldn't mind having one though.



Interesting, this is the first time I've heard of the Lykoi breed. At first I was a little concerned the mutation may be unhealthy, but it doesn't seem to cause any effects other than making them look a little weird. They seem like an interesting pet to have.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2019)

I love it that my pillows lay down on my heart, but it’s hard for me to get up when they loaf on it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2019)

I like Sudoku problems where the middle 3x3 box is empty. In those problems, I fill out the middle 3x3 box last, yet use my memory to hold onto those boxes before filling them out.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2019)

Spoiler: Remember



If you need to learn more about something, you can always check Wikipedia.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2019)

I seriously need to stabilize my sleep.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2019)

> Warning: The above text may have contained spoilers.



There’s no reason to say this. If you actually said it, it means you have already ruined the plot for someone.


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> There’s no reason to say this. If you actually said it, it means you have already ruined the plot for someone.



Spoilers are the worst.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

Tina said:


> Spoilers are the worst.



Very true... I can't express how many times I've overheard spoilers or accidentally spoiled myself and want to forget every detail that I can remember but thinking about it, trying to forget it, just engraves it into my mind even more.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 9, 2019)

I feel lost.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 10, 2019)

My favorite thing I said last week:

“I see you amyloplasts, you make me fat.”


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2019)

The Lego Movie is starting to becone more like Toy Story (where the quality never declines).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2019)

I fed my pet apples a sausage mcgriddle today. These apples love to eat mcgriddles.


----------



## rianne (Feb 13, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I fed my pet apples a sausage mcgriddle today. These apples love to eat mcgriddles.



Lol this is quite the sentence when taken out of context. (,:

Also, happy birthday!


----------



## Psydye (Feb 13, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I fed my pet apples a sausage mcgriddle today. These apples love to eat mcgriddles.



Now I wish I had a mcgriddle. Lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2019)

rianne said:


> Lol this is quite the sentence when taken out of context. (,:
> 
> Also, happy birthday!



Thanks for the birthday wish! I had a wonderful birthday.

Also, I got a big Lego set, but I have to wait until after school to build it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2019)

Civ 6: Gathering Storm just released about a minute ago. In other news I won't be sleeping much tonight.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2019)

finally got a new laptop woo.. think the motherboard burned on the old one aha


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 15, 2019)

well my snacks meant to last about a week lasted about 3 days

I really need to learn to stop buying yogurt pretzels while thinking they're actually gonna last


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 15, 2019)

I’m four years away from turning 30. Still not too old for Legos.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m four years away from turning 30. Still not too old for Legos.



You're never too old for Legos! Those are the ****!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2019)

^^^^^that. old 70s lego is the best though

also anyone still play 3ds pokemon games?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

^Eh, I prefer the themed sets. As for Pokemon games I haven't played one in ages(and probably won't ever again..maybe).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Eh, I prefer the themed sets. As for Pokemon games I haven't played one in ages(and probably won't ever again..maybe).



My preferences for themes have changed. Bionicle is the only one I still like up to date, but they no longer make sets of that theme. And if they re-release them, I would only be interested into the ones originally released in 2001, 2002, 2003, and maybe 2004 and 2005. I outgrew Lego Star Wars and Lego City. Now I only build Lego Creator sets (3-in-1 and Expert).


----------



## Psydye (Feb 17, 2019)

^Oh man, Bionicle was awesome! What I'd give to have all those sets.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Oh man, Bionicle was awesome! What I'd give to have all those sets.



I used to have them all. Now I don?t have any. Here?s what I call the sets based on release years:

2001-2003: Mata Nui Sets
2004-2005: Metru Nui Sets
2006-2008: Aqua Magna Sets
2009-2010: Barra Magna Sets
2015-2016: Reboot Sets

If you?re ever going to collect anything from Bionicle, I recommend only the Mata Nui sets, and maybe the Metru Nui sets. The rest aren?t that good, and the decline in quality lead to many people losing interest in it, thus leading it to its cancellation. The sets started getting bad at the Aqua Magna era, but the plot started getting worse in the Barra Magna sets.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2019)

Found out one of my favorite bands is coming out w/ a new album in a couple days! W00t!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2019)

^^^mmmmm what an awesome feeling


Also if someone could find me a picture of GIF of that thing from Mario Party 8 where Waluigi pulls a rose out of thin air and tips his hat like the true gentleman he is, I would love you forever <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2019)

bruuuh radio lusitania is the best


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2019)

Also fml I forgot how annoying terraria was when u first start it -.- sigh i knew i forgot to cloud everything from my old laptop.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

I want to punch my mom in the face so HARD right now!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2019)

Anyone still playing terraria for that matter?

and yeah moms are annoying


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2019)

From time to time, yeah I still play...usually when my friend is in the mood.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 21, 2019)

Psydye said:


> From time to time, yeah I still play...usually when my friend is in the mood.



cool, feel free to hit me up if u wanna play, had to restart it all though because ****ing cloud lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 21, 2019)

When orange chicken at Panda Express is more meat and less breading, then the cooks did a good job as the chicken is more enjoyable. If it’s less meat and more breading, I wouldn’t say the same.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 22, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> When orange chicken at Panda Express is more meat and less breading, then the cooks did a good job as the chicken is more enjoyable. If it’s less meat and more breading, I wouldn’t say the same.



I am not going to lie, but this made want some Panda Express just by reading it lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 23, 2019)

If there’s anything I’m allergic to, it would be having allergies.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

Dear mom,

I'm going to ****ing strangle you!

Sincerely, a salty arse child of yours


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

Also yeah i used to play terraria with a friend but she's not that active iirc.

also when u cant get a single goddamn magic mirror y underground


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 23, 2019)

I never went to a big shopping mall in a long time. I haven’t even gone once sincd I joined The Bell Tree. But today, I went to a nice mall.

Also, I’n getting sick of people bumping so many old threads in one day. Therefore, *I created a blog entry complaining about thread bumping*. It’s an intetesting read.

In other news, I watched The Brave Little Toaster to The Rescue, for the first time since the turn of the millennium. A couple of us members weren’t even born from when I last used to watch The Brave Little Toaster movies. But I’m re-watching them now.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 23, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Also yeah i used to play terraria with a friend but she's not that active iirc.
> 
> also when u cant get a single goddamn magic mirror y underground



I feel your pain LOL! ****ing mirrors...On a lighter note I think my mom owned up to her BS so I'm in a slightly better mood now!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I feel your pain LOL! ****ing mirrors...On a lighter note I think my mom owned up to her BS so I'm in a slightly better mood now!



Found one but yeah gotta get em platinum so i can fight some early bosses skdjhfjf

ayy glad to hear


----------



## Psydye (Feb 24, 2019)

Beat Super Metroid at 2hrs. 4 min. w/ an item count of 70%..probably my best yet! Also I think Samus is the most delicious eye candy in this one's best ending. Yeah yeah, sue me!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

okay yeah this game is more brutal early than expected but then i almost always played itmulti with the bosses and they gave me free **** so lol


----------



## Psydye (Feb 25, 2019)

Farm Together is incredibly addictive!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Farm Together is incredibly addictive!



So is Terraria send help


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2019)

I once thought Viacom used to be the worst company when it came to copyright policy (you know, copyright Nazis), but earlier this year, I learned that there was a worse policy. While Viacom used to be the worst for the time after suing YouTube, Sony did the worst action in handling copyrights. This dates back to 2005-2007 when the music industry is finally getting back at digital pirates. Sony took a more extreme step by putting rootkits into their music CDs, which automatically installed software that allows Sony to watch after consumers, and blocked making illegal copies. The problem with these rootkits is that they cannot be uninstalled, and that they would make computers more vulnerable to malware. The fact that they created dangerous software to spy on their consumers and their activities made them worse than Viacom when it came to the “copyright nazi” issue. In fact, this scandal lead to many lawsuits and public investigations. Worst of all, this event angered many hackers, as this made Sony more prone to hacking, which was in some way lead to the PSN outage of 2011.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 26, 2019)

^Yeesh, that's ****ed up! I remember I had an old computer that had a rootkit in it. Those things seem impossible to get rid of!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2019)

ugh had to make a ghost characters to find one of my floating islands why


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2019)

Weird things I believe about the new Pok?mon game coming this fall:

- The name of the region sounds like a name that would be used by Fire Emblem and Legend of Zelda.
- Sobble reminds me of porgs. What if we actually had a Pokemon based on porgs?
- The region looks more like England and less like Scotland and Wales.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm DEFINITELY gonna have to go to the dentist...welp!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2019)

Another political post:

If you judge our senators based on their looks and not by their moral characteristics, it appears that Rick Scott is our most evil senator (he looks like Voldemort). But if you judge by the actions they have done since they took office, that honor goes to either Dianne Feinstein or Mitch McConnell (depending on which party you’re on).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2019)

Types of Irony:

- Verbal Irony - someone says one thing, but the opposite is true. Usually, they mean the opposite.
- Situational Irony - you expect one thing to happen, but the opposite has happened. Or whatever happened in the past is the opposite of what happened now.
- Dramatic Irony - the characters don’t know something that the reader/viewer/whatever knows, and it’s the opposite.
- Factual Irony - while one fact is true about someone or something, another fact that contradicts it is also true.
- Historical Irony - whatever is true about a particular place/group/whatever now is the opposite as the same thing in the past.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 2, 2019)

Aw man I hate dramatic irony when the reader/viewer knows somethin that the protagonist/antagonist ect.. doesnt. But I do love it the other way around.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2019)

WOOHOOO HARD MODE WINGS FINALLY

lol god bless that flaming bat bow thing almost wanna take him on again lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 2, 2019)

Super Mario 64 is like 23 years old lol how time passes by.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

or well gotta find the island and nest, time to kill off another character and make a ghost ****


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2019)

Found some island, but I can't get a single flippers or that other diving gear stuff sigh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2019)

Because I was under the impression that collectibles have feeings, I decided to go back to my old apple-only sidebar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Super Mario 64 is like 23 years old lol how time passes by.



It was released in Japan almost exactly three years before I was born, 22 1/2 years ago. 

I'm already starting to feel old when I realize that 3D Land was released over 7 years ago lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2019)

Everytime I look up “Puzzle League” on google or some other search engine, I see mostly Pok?mon results. More particularly the anime, not the games.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2019)

A friend showed me this:




TERROR! That is all!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2019)

I just found out Hideo Kojima has the same b-day as me..cool?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I just found out Hideo Kojima has the same b-day as me..cool?



And Carolyn Lawrence, the voice of Sandy Cheeks from SpongeBob, has the same birthday as mine.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2019)

^Noice!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 9, 2019)

I share a birthday with Gene Wilder, Jacques Cousteau, and Shia LaBeouf, and I was born on the exact same day that DeForest Kelley died (he's my favorite Star Trek actor).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2019)

Apparently, I share the same birthday as Michael Jackson. Wow.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2019)

If you don’t like seeing your favorite store brands going defunct, I recommend watching the South Park episodes Unfulfilled (Part 1) and Bike Parade (Part 2). The way they portrayed Amazon is quite accurate.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Apparently, I share the same birthday as Michael Jackson. Wow.



I share with Marlene Dietrich, which is pretty cool, like the gal. Also some K-pop dude I don't know anything about lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2019)

Today was the first time we actually had to order McDonald’s at the window than at the menu. There was a wasp flying over there, and every time we tried to open the car window, the wasp would want to fly in. So we drove away and got to the window where we pay.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Today was the first time we actually had to order McDonald’s at the window than at the menu. There was a wasp flying over there, and every time we tried to open the car window, the wasp would want to fly in. So we drove away and got to the window where we pay.



Oh god you guys have wasps at this time of year?? Lord have mercy on you.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Today was the first time we actually had to order McDonald’s at the window than at the menu. There was a wasp flying over there, and every time we tried to open the car window, the wasp would want to fly in. So we drove away and got to the window where we pay.



Looks like the wasp wanted some McDonald’s as well


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 10, 2019)

"_This time of year_" lol there's always wasps, it doesn't snow here. Heat and bugs o'plenty.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> "_This time of year_" lol there's always wasps, it doesn't snow here. Heat and bugs o'plenty.



That's a big ol oof


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Looks like the wasp wanted some McDonald’s as well



It wanted our air conditioning. But to be honest, our car was covered in pollen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It wanted our air conditioning. But to be honest, our car was covered in pollen.



Yeah my mom has a friend who lives in Texas and she posted pictures of a bunch of pollen flowing down the street with some water. Crazy!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 11, 2019)

So, I bought dropout and I've been loving it. CollegeHumor is lit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 12, 2019)

Even Donald Trump wants permanent DST

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tml?ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490&ito=1490


----------



## Psydye (Mar 15, 2019)

I wish some friends and family were into the same kind of music I was into. *sigh*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I wish some friends and family were into the same kind of music I was into. *sigh*



Same :/

Also wow bruh some people just do anything for "family" eh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 17, 2019)

So I tripped over when I got out of a ride and hurt myself. I did not cry nor did I dramatize the incident.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Even Donald Trump wants permanent DST
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tml?ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490&ito=1490



other people: end dst switching to stop people's schedules from going out of whack and all
me: end dst switching so I can more easily keep track of the current jst time and schedules stuff


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 17, 2019)

My state, South Carolina, is apparently trying to go through with legislation to stop DST, similar to Arizona. I don't know how I'd feel about being an hour off the rest of the East Coast for 6 months, though. Personally, I'd rather just end DST nation-wide.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 17, 2019)

Well I just prefer Texas to be on Eastern Standard Time year-round. Not Central Standard, not Eastern Daylight, but Eastern Standard (which is the same as Central Daylight).


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 18, 2019)

I?m sorta indifferent to DST if I?m honest. Never liked it but also never hated it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 19, 2019)

So I’ve been to Disneyland quite recently. Here are my opinion on how it progressed since my last visit:

- The northern park just keeps getting better and better. I hate how obnoxious the promotion of Star Wars was, but adding a Star Wars land only makes it better, not worse.
- But the southern park (California Adventure) is not as good. Ever since they started changing out the California theme it originally had, the park isn’t as good as it used to be, with the Soarin’ and Guardians of the Galaxy changes being the worst. The only thing that made the park better is the addition to Cars Land and the removal of the Bugs Land.
- The real big loser of progress is the crowding increase. Even raising the prices doesn’t cut the crowds, as high prices and high crowding doesn’t discourage people from visiting.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 20, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I’ve been to Disneyland quite recently. Here are my opinion on how it progressed since my last visit:
> 
> - The northern park just keeps getting better and better. I hate how obnoxious the promotion of Star Wars was, but adding a Star Wars land only makes it better, not worse.
> - But the southern park (California Adventure) is not as good. Ever since they started changing out the California theme it originally had, the park isn’t as good as it used to be, with the Soarin’ and Guardians of the Galaxy changes being the worst. The only thing that made the park better is the addition to Cars Land and the removal of the Bugs Land.
> - The real big loser of progress is the crowding increase. Even raising the prices doesn’t cut the crowds, as high prices and high crowding doesn’t discourage people from visiting.



I'd love to visit one of the Disney amusement parks at least once. I guess Disneyland Paris the closest one for me but I'm a bit reprehensive because of the potential language barrier.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2019)

Dear lord I need to get some sleep lol! Gotta stop punishing myself.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 20, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Dear lord I need to get some sleep lol! Gotta stop punishing myself.



Bob Ross is the cure lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 20, 2019)

*Alolan_Apples*

Any reason why you go all the way to California, when I assume Disney World is closer to you? (I assume you live in Texas).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> *Alolan_Apples*
> 
> Any reason why you go all the way to California, when I assume Disney World is closer to you? (I assume you live in Texas).



We tend to like the California resort more. I’ve been there since I was very little. Disney World may be bigger and closer to where I live in Texas, but it doesn’t make it any better than Disneyland and California Adventure Park.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 24, 2019)

Spoiler: There are five fish in a tank. Three of them have drowned. How many are left?



Five. Fish can?t drown.





Spoiler: There are five fish in a tank. Three of them have drowned because of Chuck Norris. How many are left?



Two. Chuck Norris can drown a fish.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 24, 2019)

I hate living in the basement. Spiders always be terrorizing me!


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I hate living in the basement. Spiders always be terrorizing me!



Spiders are adorable though.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2019)

Spiders are disgusting. 

Anyway got a haircut today and feels good, no more dumb v-cut shapes!


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

Really?


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 25, 2019)

*Vaati* you just killed me with that pic jesus lord. Now that image is forever burned in my mind. That pic needs a spoiler omfg I hate spiders.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

Spiders are lovely creatures.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2019)

As long as they keep their distance I have no quarrel w/ them!


----------



## gobby (Mar 26, 2019)

Psydye said:


> As long as they keep their distance I have no quarrel w/ them!



Agreed


----------



## Zura (Mar 26, 2019)

Now I wanna go find a spider to hold and post a picture of it.


----------



## slatka (Mar 26, 2019)

spiders suck especially if you're in australia.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

Which I am and, I'm not usually afraid of bugs but just... They're so big. why?
థ u థ


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 26, 2019)

I?m now trying to avoid discussion of politics on this forum to keep Brewster?s clean again (which is why I also hardly talk about it on my blog these days), but this article is worth sharing:

https://townhall.com/columnists/rachelalexander/2019/03/25/criminalizing-free-speech-n2543655

Condemning hate speech (which includes slurs, stereotypes, and offensive phrases) is the right thing to do. But criminalizing it, I wouldn?t support. Now condemning people who disagree with you, that?s too far. But what this article is telling me is that they will eventually progress to the next step, which is outlawing criticism towards a left-wing corporation or government (which is something you can?t do in North Korea or in fascist societies in World War II). That is an act of tyranny, which is very evil. Also, whether or not you?re in power, you?re only going to get criticism for doing something wrong, and if you can?t accept criticism, don?t bother getting involved at all.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 26, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> Which I am and, I'm not usually afraid of bugs but just... They're so big. why?
> థ u థ



Are those memes true were they're like the Frickin size of a wall? I would die. Straight. Up. Dead.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I?m now trying to avoid discussion of politics on this forum to keep Brewster?s clean again (which is why I also hardly talk about it on my blog these days), but this article is worth sharing:
> 
> https://townhall.com/columnists/rachelalexander/2019/03/25/criminalizing-free-speech-n2543655
> 
> Condemning hate speech (which includes slurs, stereotypes, and offensive phrases) is the right thing to do. But criminalizing it, I wouldn?t support. Now condemning people who disagree with you, that?s too far. But what this article is telling me is that they will eventually progress to the next step, which is outlawing criticism towards a left-wing corporation or government (which is something you can?t do in North Korea or in fascist societies in World War II). That is an act of tyranny, which is very evil. Also, whether or not you?re in power, you?re only going to get criticism for doing something wrong, and if you can?t accept criticism, don?t bother getting involved at all.



Well I didn't check out your article there, but I do agree w/ what your saying!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2019)

If anyone feels like changing their avatar but doesn't know what to pick, perhaps try one of the many K.K. song covers. I'm honestly kind of baffled I haven't seen people using them, since some of them look like they would be perfect as avatars.



Spoiler: It's a fairly large image:


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 26, 2019)

These Spring time allergies show no mercy


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 27, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Are those memes true were they're like the Frickin size of a wall? I would die. Straight. Up. Dead.



Hahahh, yeah sometimes. Not as exaggerated, but still pretty big. Luckily for me in my area, those kinds of bugs aren't that prominently living here but if they are found... I JUST AAAAA


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 27, 2019)

Up until today, the Lego Death Star from 2008 to 2015 was the largest lego set I ever built. But now, that honor goes to the new Lego Roller Coaster from 2018. I’m still working on the lego model, and it’s only 5/11ths complete.


----------



## Zura (Mar 27, 2019)

Weird thing I just noticed, no one has animated avatars anymore.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Weird thing I just noticed, no one has animated avatars anymore.



Huh? 
-----

I want to change my avatar to another one made by Pansear-and-Nana, that includes my mayor and my favorite villager in Star Trek uniforms, but I'm kinda stumped because idk what signature I would use with it... :/

Maybe I could make myself one, though I don't think I have the time or patience to do that right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Are those memes true were they're like the Frickin size of a wall? I would die. Straight. Up. Dead.



Nah, creatures with exoskeletons like bugs and insects don't get very big in terms of size. The biggest spider in the world has a leg span of 12 inches, or 30.48 centimeters. If spiders were the size of walls we would prob all be dead lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 28, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nah, creatures with exoskeletons like bugs and insects don't get very big in terms of size. The biggest spider in the world has a leg span of 12 inches, or 30.48 centimeters. If spiders were the size of walls we would prob all be dead lol



Lol I know I would be _so beyond dead_. Like, I would have to get a magnum just to live in Australia if a spider ever crawled in. But 12 inches is an entire foot (American measurements) so even that is still waaaaaay too big for me.


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2019)

Id love to have a spider big enough to ride.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 28, 2019)

The past five times I went to California (I go very rarely in case if you?re wondering), I noticed a trend in my vacations that follows a process called ?Flanderization?.

In case if you don?t know what that word means, it?s a process (in mostly tv shows and franchises) where a trait from any character is exaggerated to where it consumes the character, which usually makes the character less likable. It was named after Ned Flanders from the Simpsons when the writers made him more about religion than anything, but it has appeared everywhere, including other Simpsons characters, characters from other adult shows, and even beyond the realm of adult media (think of Mr. Krabs when his love for money became his only trait). It mostly applies to characters, but it?s not limited to them.

When I brought up my California trips and that trope name, this is what I mean: Back in 2001, when I went to visit California for the summer, we did a whole bunch of things and went to many places. But in future trips, it became more about Disneyland and less about other stuff. The one from last week, that?s all I went to during that visit. Flanderization may not be the best word for it since that word refers to something more extreme than this, but it?s basically what?s happening.


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2019)

Don't really know what you're meaning to convey in this post but thanks for the new word!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 29, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Don't really know what you're meaning to convey in this post but thanks for the new word!



I didn’t invent that word. I saw that from a site called TV Tropes, and it was used by Redditors and other folks on the internet. I’m glad that God would never let that happen in real life, but it does happen a lot on TV.


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I didn’t invent that word. I saw that from a site called TV Tropes, and it was used by Redditors and other folks on the internet. I’m glad that God would never let that happen in real life, but it does happen a lot on TV.



No I meant, thanks for teaching me a word I dont know yet. As an avid anime fan, I am exposed to this trait all to often. Didnt have a word for it until now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 29, 2019)

Vaati said:


> No I meant, thanks for teaching me a word I dont know yet. As an avid anime fan, I am exposed to this trait all to often. Didnt have a word for it until now.



Care to give me any examples of how some characters from anime are flanderized? It’s more than just singling out a trait and making the character all about that trait. It also includes exaggerating the trait to a much darker level. Like in SpongeBob, when Mr. Krabs’s only trait was the love of money, they took it far to where he became a monster over his greed. Or in the Simpsons, when Ned Flanders’ only trait was being overly religious, they turned him into a bigot (which is a Christian stereotype). Or in South Park, when the show became more about politics than anything, they got brutally offensive over their handling of the issues.


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2019)

Well there's literally thousand of examples but if you insist on hearing about some.

Juvia Lockser - Fairy Tail
Was a rather interesting character up until she met another character, Grey. The only defining trait she has now is her undying love for him.

Sanji - One Piece
Everyones favorite perverted but also chivalrous chef. Literally gets mind controlled if a girl asks him for something. So chivalrous that even if he knows death is certain, he'll never once harm a female.

Aizen - Bleach
One of the smartest villains in anime history. What do you think the most intelligent and insanely powerfully people wish for? More power, I geuss... Aizen is overly obsessed about gaining as much power and knowledge as he possible can.

Light Yagami - Death Note
Starts off as a vigilante but steadily begins to believe he is literally God. Anything he does and dosnt has no wrongs for he is God. Turns him into a very annoying character.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 29, 2019)

When I’m getting fried chicken, telling me that you’re all out of chicken legs and giving me chicken thighs instead is like telling me that you’re out of silver coins so you give me gold coins instead. Or that you have no lollipops left, so you give me Reese’s peanut butter cups instead. Or that you don’t have anymore ordinary shiny Pok?mon, so you give me Mew instead.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 29, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> When I’m getting fried chicken, telling me that you’re all out of chicken legs and giving me chicken thighs instead is like telling me that you’re out of silver coins so you give me gold coins instead. Or that you have no lollipops left, so you give me Reese’s peanut butter cups instead. Or that you don’t have anymore ordinary shiny Pok?mon, so you give me Mew instead.



But chicken legs are so fun to eat lol


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm itchy af and I don't know why! Freaking irritating!!

Also I'm thinking I need to check out some Bowie and Queen more. Possibly other 60's, 70's and 80's acts.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I'm itchy af and I don't know why! Freaking irritating!!
> 
> Also I'm thinking I need to check out some Bowie and Queen more. Possibly other 60's, 70's and 80's acts.



60s definitely 

Also ugh how hard is it to get the 2 last weed rainbow clovers....


----------



## Psydye (Mar 30, 2019)

Got only a couple hours of sleep but..I feel functional!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 30, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But chicken legs are so fun to eat lol



But we all know what the best part of fried chicken is - the skins. There was even a South Park episode where Cartman eats all of the chicken skins and only leaving the others the chicken, resulting in them hating Cartman to the point where they ignore him.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2019)

Insomnia. A constant companion these days!


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2019)

Quick experiment, can someone tell me if this link works?
http://student.ecc.iwcc.edu/~jkreifels859/cookie/


----------



## Psydye (Mar 31, 2019)

^It would seem so lol.


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^It would seem so lol.


Thanks, wasn't sure if people could access my stuff


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 31, 2019)

I like to call spoilers a different term. The word is spolier (pronounced spoa-lee-air).

Please do not post any Star Wars spoliers here.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

Why are people stealing funds from me?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Why are people stealing funds from me?



April fool's event where u can steal "bels" from people


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

^Oh! Well now I just feel like an idiot! xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 1, 2019)

So the Democrats still want to abolish the electoral college. I think this amendment will fail.

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/iansn...eady-to-remove-the-electoral-college-n2544103

I have to say, if they want to abolish the electoral college, give undocumented immigrants and ex-cons the right to vote, and lower the voting age to 16, there needs to be a compromise. They can have all of that, but in return, the following needs to happen:

1. Socialists and people with socialist ideologies are not allowed to vote or hold office. The change shall be retroactive as well (sorry Bernie and AOC).
2. Radicalism shall be prohibited from both parties. If they want to address certain issues, there needs to be a limit.
3. There must be a stricter term limit. Only one term per senator, representative, and president.

The first point was added because if the electoral college is gone and if non-citizens and teenagers are allowed to vote, it would make it much easier for the Democrats to win and the Republicans will have a hard time holding office again. Since the Democrats became increasingly socialist, disenfranchising people who support socialism would make it harder for the Democrats to win or would at least force them into being moderate or conservative. If they are beyond salvation, then Republicans may have a supermajority for a long time, whether or not we have the electoral college or anything else they want to change. That is, if socialists can?t vote or hold office. The second point and third point both contradict why they want to make it easier to vote and abolish the electoral college. They want power, yet those points would limit power even further. If this compromise plan is not a solution, then I?m sorry.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 1, 2019)

I just beat Wario Land w/ all treasures! I had to look up where treasure K was but other than that got them all by myself! Now playing TLoZ: Link's Awakening DX. I got those two on virtual console for the 3DS as well as Wario Land II, Wario Land 3, TLoZ: Oracle of Ages and TLoZ: Oracle of Seaons! So in other words I'm gonna be quite busy for awhile! Nostalgia sweet nostalgia!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2019)

^gratsman, wario land 3 is so good but the bosses and that damn cloud level pls die


----------



## Psydye (Apr 2, 2019)

My sister gave me 7 nips and a bottle of Arbor Mist pinot grigio! HAPPY BUZZ TIMES ARE TO BE HAD!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 3, 2019)

^What's a nip?


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2019)

Psydye said:


> My sister gave me 7 nips and a bottle of Arbor Mist pinot grigio! HAPPY BUZZ TIMES ARE TO BE HAD!



Umm have fun with that mate...


----------



## Psydye (Apr 4, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> ^What's a nip?



A 50 ml bottle of liquor, usually sells for only $1. This basically: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniature_(alcohol)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2019)

Bruh let's get drunk together sometime lollll...

Also soon weekend, yay!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 6, 2019)

I written so many blog entries to the point where I don?t remember if I have written a particular entry or not. I try to avoid repeats, but I typically don?t like looking back at older posts of mine.

Also, here are some interesting coincidences about the disaster dates and months.

- The month that gets the most F5 Tornadoes in a year is also the same month the San Francisco Earthquake of 1906 occurred. It is also the month the American Civil War began and the month the American Civil War ended.
- The month that hurricanes occur the most in is also the same month the worst terror attack in the United States happened. It is also the month that World War II began and the month World War II ended.
- The month that tornadoes occur the most in is also the same month Mount St Helens erupted.
- When the first of March is on a Friday, the month of 9/11 and the month of Pearl Harbor both have a Friday the 13th.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 7, 2019)

I feel like I have no friends anymore!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I feel like I have no friends anymore!



I know we don't really interact on a personal level, but if you need anyone to talk/vent to, I'm here and I'm sure there's other people willing to listen as well.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

All my friends quite the forums a long time ago. Though, Im steadily gaining new ones


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey, what if we all got together and create a group organized to save up TBT so we could help new users get collectibles? I don't care about any collectibles myself atm and I'd love to help out some of the people here. Honestly wish someone would've done that when I was looking for the Pokeball back in the day. The only problem is that I don't have a clue how this would work... Donations? idk


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2019)

Vaati said:


> Hey, what if we all got together and create a group organized to save up TBT so we could help new users get collectibles? I don't care about any collectibles myself atm and I'd love to help out some of the people here. Honestly wish someone would've done that when I was looking for the Pokeball back in the day. The only problem is that I don't have a clue how this would work... Donations? idk



I tried saving up for a group three times, and failed. The reason why I’m not getting funds is because nobody wants to start a group anymore. The staff have no plans on lowering the price, and people think the feature is obsolete. But you’re not alone. I refuse to accept it, even if what I’m saying is true.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I tried saving up for a group three times, and failed. The reason why I’m not getting funds is because nobody wants to start a group anymore. The staff have no plans on lowering the price, and people think the feature is obsolete. But you’re not alone. I refuse to accept it, even if what I’m saying is true.



We don't really need a group on here tbh. Just knowing whos all working together should be fine. Heck we could even start up a discord or something


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 7, 2019)

I mean while the thought is nice, I see all of users drop off and not come back. It would be kinda disheartening to help them then it just sits there un-used. IMO.

This doess remind me of one of my first experiences on this site thou. It was October, when I was actually using the forums, and I made a thread saying that I won't be able to get enough tbt in time for the October birthstone. It was probably later in the month. A very kind tbt user who for the life of me I can't remember who, gave me more than enough tbt to buy the October birthstone. I think it was my first collectable I ever got too. I still have it to this day and I'm never selling it


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2019)

Insomnia, my dreaded foe returns!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2019)

I was looking at the future dates for Easter. It appears that the next two years Easter will land in its first observance week (March 22nd to March 28th), Thanksgiving will land on the 25th of November. And if we still keep the DST cycle, Daylight Savings Time will begin on their latest possible date (March 14th) both years.


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

When you weren't invited to the party that everyone is having...


----------



## Psydye (Apr 10, 2019)

Weird dreams, man. Weird dreams.


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Awaiting my visit from the Devil.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2019)

Vaati said:


> View attachment 224955
> Awaiting my visit from the Devil.



Here's looking at you kid


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

So this happened...


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey, I started a new Anime thread, please come share your saucy memes!


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Krefails said:


> Hey, I started a new Anime thread, please come share your saucy memes!


I've added it to the central hub network boi


----------



## Psydye (Apr 20, 2019)

Happy 4/20, peeps!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Happy 4/20, peeps!



just about to write wish i had sum smokes man


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Apr 21, 2019)

who are these peoples


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 22, 2019)

Vaati said:


> So this happened...


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 22, 2019)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2019)

How about a game of Pictionary?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 25, 2019)

Christ, it's already 3 AM. I really gotta stop losing track of time when I'm trying to get on a better sleeping schedule.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 25, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Christ, it's already 3 AM. I really gotta stop losing track of time when I'm trying to get on a better sleeping schedule.



i feel this completely, i went to bed at 6am and woke up at 12pm, i kinda hate myself


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2019)

Every time I see the word “ASMR”, I think of ACME.


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)

My name has been Vaati for some time now and I'm starting to think it has outgrown its stay.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2019)

This post was a mistake. I was unaware on what Vaati was talking about. Sorry.


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *BOW DOWN BEFORE MY GODLIKE COLLECTIBLES!
> *



*STOP FLEXING!



*​


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2019)

Stop making up lies on my old post, I didn't say anything like that.

[SUP]Now don't start any fights, I don't want that...[/SUP]


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Stop making up lies on my old post, I didn't say anything like that.
> 
> [SUP]Now don't start any fights, I don't want that...[/SUP]



I was joking but if you don't approve I'll go ahead and change it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2019)

Ehh... I just don't want to cause another pointless fight here.


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ehh... I just don't want to cause another pointless fight here.



You don't have to worry, a silly thing like that would never cause a fight xD
Have a good rest of your day/night!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2019)

It’s been quite a while since I logged into this site on a computer or laptop. And I don’t have any plans on doing it again.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s been quite a while since I logged into this site on a computer or laptop. And I don’t have any plans on doing it again.



You're signature is making me feel quite annoyed but hey freedom of speech

on the other site i hate logging into tbt on a phone or such i just hate zooming in and trying to find my way unless i really have to.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> You're signature is making me feel quite annoyed but hey freedom of speech
> 
> on the other site i hate logging into tbt on a phone or such i just hate zooming in and trying to find my way unless i really have to.



I changed my signature to reference to the dangers of socialism, pointing my fingers directly at North Korea and Venezuela and warns people what will happen to America if we elect more officials ideologically similar to Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. I was originally going to publish a blog entry that explains why I’m against it and why I’m bothered by the fact that it’s becoming more popular here, but this site doesn’t need another political discussion or blog post. So I’m leaving it in my signature and not going further.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I changed my signature to reference to the dangers of socialism, pointing my fingers directly at North Korea and Venezuela and warns people what will happen to America if we elect more officials ideologically similar to Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. I was originally going to publish a blog entry that explains why I’m against it and why I’m bothered by the fact that it’s becoming more popular here, but this site doesn’t need another political discussion or blog post. So I’m leaving it in my signature and not going further.



North Korea is Juche and Venezuela is basically totalitarianism/bad kind of 'communism' and I'm sure a lot of media is biased as well if anything but sure...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> North Korea is Juche and Venezuela is basically totalitarianism/bad kind of 'communism' and I'm sure a lot of media is biased as well if anything but sure...



I don?t support crony capitalism either. It?s not just limited to monopolies like in the late 1800?s. I?m referring to people like Jeff Bezos, who actually abused his employees, making them work in terrible conditions for low wages. Even though these crony capitalists are forced to follow these standards that didn?t exist during the Industrial Revolution, they still perform the worst business practices that they can do, even if they don?t use loopholes.

When I defend capitalism, I?m for the free market system and fewer unnecessary regulations. But when I have to choose between pure competition, monopolistic competition, oligopoly, or monopoly, it?s pure competition that I would support, and maybe monopolistic competition. Oligopolies, that?s when it starts going too far, and monopolies, don?t even get me started.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t support crony capitalism either. It’s not just limited to monopolies like in the late 1800’s. I’m referring to people like Jeff Bezos, who actually abused his employees, making them work in terrible conditions for low wages. Even though these crony capitalists are forced to follow these standards that didn’t exist during the Industrial Revolution, they still perform the worst business practices that they can do, even if they don’t use loopholes.
> 
> When I defend capitalism, I’m for the free market system and fewer unnecessary regulations. But when I have to choose between pure competition, monopolistic competition, oligopoly, or monopoly, it’s pure competition that I would support, and maybe monopolistic competition. Oligopolies, that’s when it starts going too far, and monopolies, don’t even get me started.



Yeah exactly, right wings can be as bad if not even more and I hate the conservatism to rights when it comes to women's rights, abortion, lgbtq+ rights and generally everything that is a human right imo. They really do want like 30s race thinking and 50s women don't they...


----------



## Psydye (Apr 29, 2019)

Memes are nothing special, people. Move along now.


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2019)

Jeremy closed the pokeball thread just because they thought it was a joke xD

Still awaiting Darks return...


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Jeremy closed the pokeball thread just because they thought it was a joke xD
> 
> Still awaiting Darks return...



Well you'd think they come back if it was real or at least pm someone etc. so I understand but it was fun while it lasted. Meanwhile I'm trying to sell/trade my dreamy egg lol


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Well you'd think they come back if it was real or at least pm someone etc. so I understand but it was fun while it lasted. Meanwhile I'm trying to sell/trade my dreamy egg lol



There's still a chance the person went to bed after posting and/or is busy but who really knows. I'll just sit and wait and hope for the best


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> There's still a chance the person went to bed after posting and/or is busy but who really knows. I'll just sit and wait and hope for the best



Yeah I guess it'd be way too much trolling otherwise. And yeah same ig lol.

Liking your username btw, now i wanna play the gba ports for FF lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2019)

Joke time:

If someone is filled with a lot of hate, it’s not possible for them to do cardio.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 1, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Joke time:
> 
> If someone is filled with a lot of hate, it’s not possible for them to do cardio.



I don't get it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I don't get it.



If someone is filled with hate, they have no heart. Cardio is heart related exercise.


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2019)

Idk man, does that joke usually work on people or are we just stupid?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Idk man, does that joke usually work on people or are we just stupid?



If you are concerned about losing weight or body building, the joke works.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 2, 2019)

friendly reminder that the best part about working out is the end

it's a weight off your shoulders


----------



## Stella-Io (May 2, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If someone is filled with hate, they have no heart. Cardio is heart related exercise.



Ooh, I thought cardio was a lung thing, no wonder. Actually made me laugh a little.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> friendly reminder that the best part about working out is the end
> 
> it's a weight off your shoulders



Lool, I got this instantly. Nice.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 2, 2019)

also, before I forget again, happy 500th deathday to leonardo da vinci


----------



## Psydye (May 3, 2019)

I ****ing hate my goddamn parents!!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I ****ing hate my goddamn parents!!!



Me too... they are a buncha ****bags


----------



## Psydye (May 4, 2019)

Why isn't there an ERB of Lovecraft vs Poe yet?! C' mon!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 5, 2019)

When people think of the term “alt-right”, they think of mostly white nationalists that also don’t want women to have power.

My definition of the term “alt-right” includes the following people:

-White nationalists
-American chauvinists
-Christian extremists
-Crony capitalists

I know there are more, but that’s part of my definition.


----------



## Zura (May 5, 2019)

Some people just throw around the word as an insult. Posted a Trump meme once and was called a nazi alt right lol


----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2019)

Why do people ship? It's annoying af!


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Why do people ship? It's annoying af!



Because authors, screenwriters, game writers, etc always get the pairings wrong.  

Unless you mean real people, then it's a little icky. I've some friends who have weird as hell fanfic about them floating about on the internet.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

Ehh I don't mind fictional ships but when people write explicit porn ones about real people yeah no gross.


----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2019)

^Eh, I just find it annoying in general! I just hate romance!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Eh, I just find it annoying in general! I just hate romance!!



Yeah rabid fan people are annoying and I definitely don't do it for reals but eh just avoid it.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2019)

Oh dear. Never read anything I write. None of my characters can keep it in their pants.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

Tina said:


> Oh dear. Never read anything I write. None of my characters can keep it in their pants.



If it's fictional characters I don't care but I remember when jrock and jpop were popular in the 2000s and people wrote quite gross stuff about IRL singers and stuff like..just no.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> If it's fictional characters I don't care but I remember when jrock and jpop were popular in the 2000s and people wrote quite gross stuff about IRL singers and stuff like..just no.



Just imagine their kids finding that sort of content when they google their name. D:


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2019)

Tina said:


> Just imagine their kids finding that sort of content when they google their name. D:



Erm, yes. D:

Also I've read some pretty weird lizard fanfics back in the days so I'm pretty used to porn ones, I just wish people would show actual nonfiction people respect.


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2019)

If you ever read stories on Wattpad it's near impossible to avoid coming across dodgy One Direction fics. I don't even search anything about 1D they're just _everywhere_.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

Tina said:


> Oh dear. Never read anything I write. None of my characters can keep it in their pants.



I didn't know you wrote fanfiction, Tina XD


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I didn't know you wrote fanfiction, Tina XD



I write my own works; not fanfic!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 6, 2019)

Tina said:


> I write my own works; not fanfic!



Ahhh, I see.  Fascinating!  I wish I had the creativity to write my own characters lol.


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2019)

Here's my thoughts on shipping: 

People can ship whatever they want. I don't mind people shipping fictional characters to their heart's content but when people ship real people...yeah, that's gonna be a 'no' from me dawg. 

I'm also not fond of people trying to force their ship on others, or trying to stop someone from shipping something because they've decided that it's 'problematic'. You don't have to like a ship but, people take this waaaaaaaaaayyyyyy too far. I've seen people harassed off the internet for their ships. it's one of the reasons I left tumblr. Bullying people over what fictional characters they think should or shouldn't kiss just screams "I have nothing better to do with my time". 

imo just ship and let ship. You don't have to like it, but at the end of the day people need to remember that none of it's real and it doesn't matter anyways.

- - - Post Merge - - -

pardon my rant I have a lot of thoughts on this topic. I should write a blog here or sth


----------



## Stella-Io (May 6, 2019)

Tina said:


> Oh dear. Never read anything I write. None of my characters can keep it in their pants.



Lol love the way you put it

I'm fine with most ships, but the ones I have to draw a line at are-

IRL ships. Like real people like celebs, esp if they're married. I mean if your friend ships you and someone else, that's not so bad. Weird, but it's probably (hopefully) meant as a joke.

Ships that involve student/teacher, kid/adult, sibling/sibling, relative/relative. I cringe at the student/teacher ships. While most do fall under the kid/adult part, I just don't like it at all. Also ships that involve violence/harassment. That's not a ship, that's you being a sick person. Stop.


----------



## Psydye (May 6, 2019)

Sonic shippers are the real psychos LOL!!


----------



## Chris (May 7, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I'm also not fond of people trying to force their ship on others, or trying to stop someone from shipping something because they've decided that it's 'problematic'. You don't have to like a ship but, people take this waaaaaaaaaayyyyyy too far. I've seen people harassed off the internet for their ships. it's one of the reasons I left tumblr. Bullying people over what fictional characters they think should or shouldn't kiss just screams "I have nothing better to do with my time". h



People can get crazy passionate about their ships. It's a bit weird. I mean I ship characters but I don't do anything about it or even say what they are on the internet. I just keep it locked away inside my head as if it's something to be ashamed of.


----------



## skarmoury (May 7, 2019)

Tina said:


> People can get crazy passionate about their ships. It's a bit weird. I mean I ship characters but I don't do anything about it or even say what they are on the internet. I just keep it locked away inside my head as if it's something to be ashamed of. &#55357;&#56834;



Oh lmao for real. Like I heard from the BNHA/MHA fandom that some shippers went really serious and decided to make a petition to make their ship real like. I'm hoping it's a joke because there's no way I'm believing these are people hella crazy to the point of wanting to make a petition to send to the writer of the anime. kdjsh

Never really took part in ship wars either. Just take your ship and go, stop bugging me with your own ships. I have my own and I don't want this to be a competition or smth. Hiss.

And big mood too?? But I'm only passionate about my ships when I'm within my community of shippers, because that's where I feel safest to express myself lol. I never, ever talk about my ships with my close friends IRL. My boyfriend doesn't even know any of my ships and he's the person who knows most about me (though I did show him some art of one of my ships the other day, mostly to comment that the art was cute).


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 7, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> Oh lmao for real. Like I heard from the BNHA/MHA fandom that some shippers went really serious and decided to make a petition to make their ship real like. I'm hoping it's a joke because there's no way I'm believing these are people hella crazy to the point of wanting to make a petition to send to the writer of the anime. kdjsh
> 
> Never really took part in ship wars either. Just take your ship and go, stop bugging me with your own ships. I have my own and I don't want this to be a competition or smth. Hiss.
> 
> And big mood too?? But I'm only passionate about my ships when I'm within my community of shippers, because that's where I feel safest to express myself lol. I never, ever talk about my ships with my close friends IRL. My boyfriend doesn't even know any of my ships and he's the person who knows most about me (though I did show him some art of one of my ships the other day, mostly to comment that the art was cute).



I can relate to this. My boyfriend knows the most about me, but doesn't know a lot about my ships. I typically keep them to myself, but it's kinda hard when in my bedroom I have a wall of pictures of my OTP. I call it 'The Wall of Stucky'. Stucky is Steve Rogers and Bucky Barnes together, if y'all were curious haha.

There are more hardcore Stucky shippers out there than I am, and when I mean hardcore, I mean hardcore to the point where they're bullying Peggy Carter roleplayers on the roleplay community on Facebook because Steve got his happy ending :V Like... Come on people. The roleplayers have nothing to do with what happens to Steve ... As much as I would have loved Stucky to become canon, I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> IRL ships. Like real people like celebs, esp if they're married. I mean if your friend ships you and someone else, that's not so bad. Weird, but it's probably (hopefully) meant as a joke.
> 
> Ships that involve student/teacher, kid/adult, sibling/sibling, relative/relative. I cringe at the student/teacher ships. While most do fall under the kid/adult part, I just don't like it at all. Also ships that involve violence/harassment. That's not a ship, that's you being a sick person. Stop.



Yeah, I really feel sorry for their kids and relatives etc. if they would find those stories, man. Just leave them alone and stick to fictional stuff.

And yeah as long as it is fictional and I don't care about the amount of porn in  'fics as long as it doesn't get too gross ship like above.


----------



## Bcat (May 7, 2019)

Tina said:


> People can get crazy passionate about their ships. It's a bit weird. I mean I ship characters but I don't do anything about it or even say what they are on the internet. I just keep it locked away inside my head as if it's something to be ashamed of. &#55357;&#56834;



lol same! I keep my ships to myself and avoid online fandoms like the plague. Mainly because I could get burned alive for some of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Oh lmao for real. Like I heard from the BNHA/MHA fandom that some shippers went really serious and decided to make a petition to make their ship real like. I'm hoping it's a joke because there's no way I'm believing these are people hella crazy to the point of wanting to make a petition to send to the writer of the anime. kdjsh



It's sad but I believe it could exist. the SU fandom harassed a writer off of the internet because their ship wasn't canon. 

Don't get me wrong, people can absolutely criticize media however they like and argue that x should have gotten together with y instead of z (I certainly have) but to demand that the creators cater exclusively to you is so childish and entitled.


----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2019)

NEUROTIC AF!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 8, 2019)

Diet Soda causes out of body experiences lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 8, 2019)

Has anyone noticed that most TV shows have multiple characters in the theme song? They could have as many as two, three, or even ten. But there’s only one show I know that has only one character in the theme song.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 10, 2019)

I mean.... most shows feature more than one character

though I don't really ever watch tv


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Has anyone noticed that most TV shows have multiple characters in the theme song? They could have as many as two, three, or even ten. But there’s only one show I know that has only one character in the theme song.



Is it too hard to believe that most shows have more than one main character?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean.... most shows feature more than one character
> 
> though I don't really ever watch tv





Excalibur said:


> Is it too hard to believe that most shows have more than one main character?



It’s not about shows with more than one character. It’s about shows when the opening scene (which also has the theme song) has more than character. Yes, I know that there’s like only one main character and more than one character, but when you watch the theme song scene, normally more than one character is seen in that scene.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2019)

Ten years ago, I felt that rural life (including small town living) had more advantages than city life. It’s not as crowded, it’s safer, traffic isn’t as bad of a problem, and you can see more nature. Now I think that city life has more advantages than rural life. There’s more to do, more places to eat at, shops are bigger, and more services (including housing construction) to choose from.

But if I had to choose between cities and small towns, suburbs would be best for me. Unless if I want to live in a penthouse. And if I can’t choose suburbs, I’ll probably go with standalone cities with 100,000 to 200,000 people living there.


----------



## Psydye (May 14, 2019)

Beat Super Mario Odyssey...yay!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Beat Super Mario Odyssey...yay!



Now prepare yourself for the vast amount of post-game content 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Has anyone noticed that most TV shows have multiple characters in the theme song? They could have as many as two, three, or even ten. But there?s only one show I know that has only one character in the theme song.



OHHHHHH

WHO LIVES IN A PINEAPPLE UNDER THE SEAAAA


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 14, 2019)

I created the 453,000th thread on this site. I like landing on numbers ending with three zeroes.


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2019)

Bored af.


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Same. Classes have ended and now I must find some different ways to fill up my time.


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2019)

Mom is messed up again! <.<


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 15, 2019)

I'm finally in baseline after parents in and out of the hospital are now back home


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 15, 2019)

Fun fact opinion about Roller Coaster Tycoon:

RCT1 and RCT3 feel incomplete without the expansion packs, but RCT2 is better off without the expansion packs. In RCT1, the expansion packs add new features and types of items to the game. In RCT2, the expansion packs are just items only with many variations of rides that are unoriginal and scenery that do interest me, but I would be okay without. In RCT3, the expansion packs are mini-game add-ons that aren?t traditionally like RCT (one of them is more like Zoo Tycoon watered down), but they have additional rides that are unique rather than variations of rides.


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

My mom BETTER not **** me over this time!! >:|


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Fun fact opinion about Roller Coaster Tycoon:
> 
> RCT1 and RCT3 feel incomplete without the expansion packs, but RCT2 is better off without the expansion packs. In RCT1, the expansion packs add new features and types of items to the game. In RCT2, the expansion packs are just items only with many variations of rides that are unoriginal and scenery that do interest me, but I would be okay without. In RCT3, the expansion packs are mini-game add-ons that aren’t traditionally like RCT (one of them is more like Zoo Tycoon watered down), but they have additional rides that are unique rather than variations of rides.



Err, honestly I prefer the expansion packs to 2 because I love the aesthetics and the different rides etc. so you have an unusual opinion, lol.


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

Dear Nintendo: Super Mario Sunshine, ported to Switch, RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Dear Nintendo: Super Mario Sunshine, ported to Switch, RIGHT NOW!!!



I agree with this. In fact, I was just even thinking about playing the GameCube version of Sunshine now that finals are over.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In other news, I suggest eradicating the Panama Fungal Disease completely, just like what happened to the dinosaurs and the dodo. It’s a major threat towards the banana plantation.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Dear Nintendo: Super Mario Sunshine, ported to Switch, RIGHT NOW!!!



I don't have a switch, but this and paper mario 2 are probably my #1 picks for cube ports to the switch


----------



## NathanBros (May 16, 2019)

What about Double Dash? One of my favorite Mario Karts.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 16, 2019)

NathanBros said:


> What about Double Dash? One of my favorite Mario Karts.



tbh, I kinda hated what little I played of Double Dash


----------



## Psydye (May 16, 2019)

I need another game for the Switch, dangit! >:T


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

If we're talking GameCube ports to the Switch, then they should do an HD remake/port of Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. It's a rare game, and it's even rarer to find it at a reasonable price because it's so rare.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2019)

I don’t know if they could do more GC ports to the Switch. If they got harsh criticism for doing so many Wii U ports, I wouldn’t think anything different would happen if they did GameCube ports. But they did port a GBC game (and made it like a mobile game that got popular in 2016).

But yes, I agree, but only on some of them. Ocarina of Time doesn’t need another remake. One Mario Kart port is good enough. Smash is one of those oddball franchises where each new entry invalidates the previous ones. And why do we want to port old AC games instead of getting a new one like we all want? On others (like Super Mario Sunshine, Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door, and Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance), I would agree on having a Switch port.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 17, 2019)

tbh, I don't even care about FE, but PoR should get a port solely based on how ungodly expensive it is


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, I don't even care about FE, but PoR should get a port solely based on how ungodly expensive it is



Not as expensive as that Lego Millennium Falcon that I want to buy (that set is $800, and it has over 7,500 pieces).


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 17, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Not as expensive as that Lego Millennium Falcon that I want to buy (that set is $800, and it has over 7,500 pieces).



at least that seems to have a somewhat logical reason for its price, even if that reason is just "legos are expensive af"


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

This makes me want to grab my LEGO out of the cupboard and tip it all on the floor and make dumb stuff all night lol


----------



## Psydye (May 18, 2019)

^Legos are amazing!! Had so many growing up. Anyways I'm feeling neurotic af!! Haven't had a mind in years(10 or more, idk). DON'T DO DURGS kiddies!! Hallucinogens in particular...at least, if you have Asperger's and your "friends" give you **** for everything!! <.<


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2019)

youtube drama is so dumb and brain rotting yet I can't look away.


----------



## Zura (May 19, 2019)

Bcat said:


> youtube drama is so dumb and brain rotting yet I can't look away.



Why though? That stuff is just plain stupid.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Why though? That stuff is just plain stupid.



yeah...

also man finding a pokeball was a bit harder than i thought just cause i have tbt lolll


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Why though? That stuff is just plain stupid.



I know it's completely idiotic. It's like going to the zoo without having to pay for a ticket but instead of seeing lions and tigers I get to see grown adults making baboons out of themselves. Same goes for everyone bandwagoning these people and flipping sides at the drop of a hat. I just kick back with some snacks and watch them all fling poo at each other.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 20, 2019)

I like three-wheel slots more than five-wheel slots, but I also prefer slots where you can bet on more than one line.


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2019)

why didn't anybody tell me zack morris is trash is back???


----------



## Psydye (May 21, 2019)

Got Breath of the Wild!


----------



## Psydye (May 25, 2019)

Seriously considering returning Breath of the Wild for another game! I just can't seem to get into the groove of this one, specifically the hunting mechanic! Either I'm too close and the pig runs away so I have to run around aimlessly looking for another for about 5 minutes or so or I'm too far away to land a one hit kill thus ensuring the pig gets away anyway! Annoying af!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Seriously considering returning Breath of the Wild for another game! I just can't seem to get into the groove of this one, specifically the hunting mechanic! Either I'm too close and the pig runs away so I have to run around aimlessly looking for another for about 5 minutes or so or I'm too far away to land a one hit kill thus ensuring the pig gets away anyway! Annoying af!!



Ngl I've been kinda skeptical about buying it for reasons like this. I'm a fan of Zelda games, but I've never really been into them, so I didn't want to just buy BotW just to find out I didn't like it. I might rent it soon so I can try it out.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2019)

Ugh i tried cleaning the bathtub drain but the smell even with a doctor's mask almost made me throw up rip.

Also if someone know hows to truly fix the "Secure Connection Failed" failed error in firefox i'd be truly grateful, tried looking up several solutions but they didn't do it


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 27, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Got Breath of the Wild!





Psydye said:


> Seriously considering returning Breath of the Wild for another game! I just can't seem to get into the groove of this one, specifically the hunting mechanic! Either I'm too close and the pig runs away so I have to run around aimlessly looking for another for about 5 minutes or so or I'm too far away to land a one hit kill thus ensuring the pig gets away anyway! Annoying af!!



a story in two acts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 27, 2019)

When I?m hosting a buying thread or selling thread, and when I get too desperate enough to make me want to bump every hour, I put the link in my signature instead of break the bumping rules.

The current issue is: I was seeking a new avatar of two Alolan Vulpixes in an ice cave, one holding a snowflake glow wand, and the other protecting a frost egg. Someone has offered me to draw my avatar, but now I?m getting any news on how close to completion it is. I?m okay waiting two weeks (or even three weeks) for a small picture. What I?m not okay with, is people ignoring my messages when I ask. I don?t ask everyday. Since I have not got my request fulfilled in over half a month, and since they don?t want to talk to me about it, I?m now seeking someone else to draw my avatar. And if I may have to, I?ll get a local friend to draw for me. I?ll even show them what the collectibles look like.


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

Is said person still posting here? Sounds like they bailed and got too embarrassed to come back. Or you know, something could of popup in life that required more attention.

I wish you luck with finding a artists. Id offer my services but I suck at art xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 27, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Is said person still posting here? Sounds like they bailed and got too embarrassed to come back. Or you know, something could of popup in life that required more attention.
> 
> I wish you luck with finding a artists. Id offer my services but I suck at art xD



I think they refused to finish my art. In case if this is true, I’ll have someone else to draw my art.


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2019)

Looks like I'm keeping Breath of the Wild after all! It's kind of stupid that I had to look that up though...like wtf?! Lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2019)

It came to my attention recently that Brawlbrstm3's Nintendo related soundtracks were taken down by the channel itself due to Nintendo blocking the videos. It's a shame because it's my go to channel to listen to extended soundtracks for anything Nintendo related. It makes me sad right now because I also like scrolling through old comments where people were just having a good time.


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Looks like I'm keeping Breath of the Wild after all! It's kind of stupid that I had to look that up though...like wtf?! Lol.



Are you a Zelda Series fan? I've never played BoTW but other OGs have said it's not true to the series. Looks about that way so I'm probably never going to play it.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> It came to my attention recently that Brawlbrstm3's Nintendo related soundtracks were taken down by the channel itself due to Nintendo blocking the videos. It's a shame because it's my go to channel to listen to extended soundtracks for anything Nintendo related. It makes me sad right now because I also like scrolling through old comments where people were just having a good time.




Woah woah woah, WTF.  That’s where I go to listen to all of the Nintendo game soundtracks from all kinds of games.  Where am I supposed to go now to listen to those?  It isn’t like Nintendo is providing those on Youtube themselves!  :/


----------



## Psydye (May 27, 2019)

If I play Pokemon eventually again, I'm going to nickname my Nosepass 'Cokefiend 'cause seriously! Look at the size of that schnoz...TELL me he isn't sniffing nosecandy and getting snowblind!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2019)

If porgs are real, then we can finally prove that aliens exist.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 31, 2019)

If porgs were real, I'd need like 12, they're so darn cute!

That's the only thing about Star Wars that I actually paid attention too.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 4, 2019)

I find it funny how people used to think I was gonna shoot up the school. I guess my demeanor was just that antisocial at the time, lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2019)

I JUST beat the 4th stage on the original Castlevania...god DANG, do I feel accomplished!


----------



## Zura (Jun 6, 2019)

I am making my own series on r/Animemes. This is exciting


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2019)

So I can’t draw, but I can edit pictures and animate them by using a gif maker.

That’s how I got my Vulpix avatar.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 7, 2019)

I got a bunch of lego kits for free today


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2019)

Just switched to firefox and duckduckgo from chrome and I love it! Highly recommend to anyone who wants an alternative to google.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Just switched to firefox and duckduckgo from chrome and I love it! Highly recommend to anyone who wants an alternative to google.



Firefox is life. Idk why people even have chrome unless they have like a chromebook lol


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2019)

Really enjoying my retrek on RE:0. It's been years(at least a decade or so)!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was just thinking actually...it's nice they remade RE2 and may be remaking RE3: Nemesis but what of those who still want to play the originals? I say port' em to the VC for the Switch much like they ported them to the Gamecube! Just my thoughts..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a new definition for “tickler”.

That would be a cockroach. Or roach. Whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

Just 10 minutes.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2019)

sweating wine. its so hot today

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Really enjoying my retrek on RE:0. It's been years(at least a decade or so)!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was just thinking actually...it's nice they remade RE2 and may be remaking RE3: Nemesis but what of those who still want to play the originals? I say port' em to the VC for the Switch much like they ported them to the Gamecube! Just my thoughts..



RE0 was actually pretty good. I like some of the random enemies and monsters (Giant toads, Giant Bat) lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 11, 2019)

That “Chick-fil-a” bill in Texas has been signed. It will go into effect in September.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2019)

Think I'm slowly but surely making progress in RE: 0. Gotta appreciate the level of strategy older RE games required in order to get through them: rationing bullets and when to use them, herbs, etc.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 12, 2019)

Turns out one of my other friends had a Switch for quite awhile! Added him instantly. I have no multiplayer games yet, unfortunately, though may get Smash at the end of the month!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 13, 2019)

Animal Crossing without Resetti is like Star Wars without Jar Jar Binks. But Animal Crossing without the hated Sea Bass, it like Star Wars without Darth Vader.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Think I'm slowly but surely making progress in RE: 0. Gotta appreciate the level of strategy older RE games required in order to get through them: rationing bullets and when to use them, herbs, etc.



Yea the puzzles reminds me of the old famicom capcom horror game Sweet Home. Switching back and forth


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm slowly getting better at fighting Death though I still haven't beat him. Damn the original Castlevania's hard!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 14, 2019)

FINALLY ****ING BEAT DEATH!!! I may have cheated a little by reloading a saved game spot near the boss room BUT I DON'T CARE!!! I've started the level like a 1000 times, tried to kill death like a 100 AND. I. DON'T. CARE!!! I still feel accomplished...Death can go eat a ****!!!


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2019)

I'll just leave this here:


Spoiler



https://i.redd.it/2c6hy34fl7g11.png


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ahahha, I'd buy instantly.

Also glad my mom cut my bangs to a proper length, they get really greasy once they reach my eyeglasses/eyelids...


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2019)

I never did get to play Banzo-Kazooie back in its heyday...did I miss out?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I never did get to play Banzo-Kazooie back in its heyday...did I miss out?



I'd say yes, but I only played it briefly at other people's places but I remember it being one of the better N64 games for sure.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 15, 2019)

^Sounds like I'm gonna have to find a way to give it a shot then!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2019)

Even in Super Mario Sunshine, you can get a shine sprite if you collect 100 coins in a single level.




Sometimes, it is pretty difficult, but other times, they just throw it at you as you don?t need skill.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

Man, I sooo need more tiedye shirts, like now. Totally gonna order a couple once I get next paycheck. Also saw a real cool janis joplin shirt... mean i need shirts haha


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 16, 2019)

Why is this thread for posting unrelated stuff here?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2019)

MysteriousSpirit said:


> Why is this thread for posting unrelated stuff here?



so we don't spam it everywhere else


----------



## Psydye (Jun 17, 2019)

I didn't know they had Cave Story for the Switch! Gonna have to get that. Probably when it's on sale though 'cause $29.99 is a bit much.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I didn't know they had Cave Story for the Switch! Gonna have to get that. Probably when it's on sale though 'cause $29.99 is a bit much.



whoa yeah.

also man mustard crisps are yuck


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2019)

Here is an analysis of all FLUDD-less stages in Super Mario Sunshine:

*Hillside Cave* - in terms of how easy or hard it is, it?s more of a mixed bag. If this is your first time playing, it won?t be easy, but it gets better the more you play.
*Dirty Lake* - it goes in my top three on hardest secret stages. The second flip-tile segment is the worst. What?s even more shameful is that it?s in the first level.
*Ricco Tower* - while it stays out of the top three in hardest secret stages, I struggled with this one the most in my adulthood years. The roller segments shouldn?t be too bad (if you can catch up with the next top face). Crossing the gears would be the hard part.
*Dune Bud Sand Castle* - while it sucks that a FLUDD-less stage is the first mission in a level, this one is very easy. The idea of collapsing tiles everywhere may prove otherwise, but if you can just run and jump, this shouldn?t be a problem.
*Beach Cannon* - rated ?I? for impossible for beginners, but this is in my top three easiest secret stages. All you need to do on the upper vanishing blocks is jump, slide, jump.
*Yoshi-Go-Round* - Phase one: easy. Phase two: very troubling and missing will cost a life. Please stock up as many lives as you can before playing this stage. Phase three: you need to be very careful at this point. One screw-up will hurt big time.
*Hotel Lobby* - hard, hard, HARD! There are more sand blocks, and they are harder to navigate. And when you get on that gear-like platform, you need to be very careful.
*Casino Delfino* - easier than the other Sirena Beach secret stage, and it?s in my top three easiest stages.
*The Shell* - this one is the #1 hardest secret stage in Super Mario Sunshine. But it is one of the very few Super Mario Sunshine stages that are hard for a very good reason. This would have to be one of my favorites as an adult, and my favorite mission in Noki Bay.
*Village Underside* - when this stage is hard, it?s hard for a ridiculous reason. Ironically, I rarely had trouble with this stage due to my timing and accuracy skills.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 18, 2019)

One of those days


----------



## Psydye (Jun 18, 2019)

^Yeah, kinda how I feel! Lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 18, 2019)

Before Let’s Go Pikachu and Let’s Go Eevee came out, I actually wanted a Pok?mon game with just the first 151 Pok?mon species, plus the Alolan variants. And those Switch games gave us what I wanted. But here are the dealbreakers:

1. No Pok?mon breeding: I prefer using my own Pok?mon and I like to start fresh. The lack of Pok?mon breeding was a huge setback.
2. Lack of character customization: This was the worst character customization feature ever. It’s all just recolors of textures. They could’ve used the Celadon Department Store for more clothes for your character, but they didn’t.
3. Game Corner had no playable games: So Let’s Go Pikachu and Let’s Go Eevee is just like the original Red and Blue, but without mini-games. I also wished we had bike riding and items.

Of course, Fairy Pok?mon are quite useless in the first gen due to a lack of Dark and Dragon Pok?mon while there’s an over-abundance of Poison Pok?mon. But if there’s anything they did right, it would be the candies, the modern Pok?mon stats while no abilities are in the game, and some of the post-first gen moves like Shadow Ball.

Maybe they should have another game like Let’s Go Pikachu and Let’s Go Eevee, but with all the removed features added (except for abilities), both Kanto and Johto, all 251 Pok?mon (plus Alolan forms and maybe all Eevee evolutions), and proper character customization feature. Add to that, all 21 mini-games from Pok?mon Stadium and Pok?mon Stadium 2 and the champion modes associated with them. Since there will no longer be any new Pok?mon games with all Pok?mon species, I would just stick to the older ‘mons. At least we have a Nintendo Switch game where you can dex all 151 original Pok?mon.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 19, 2019)

Jeez, I can't remember a damn thing about Resident Evil remake. That is, in which order to get items, where they are, etc., etc. This should be "fun", lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2019)

I think I made over 100 posts on this forum while I was on a road trip.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2019)

Why are there like 200 common cold viruses.. Thought you'd be having most but okay.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2019)

So I just got started on building the largest Lego set in history. It took me two hours to assemble a lot of pieces together, and I’m only less than 10% complete.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 22, 2019)

^Yeesh! Good luck w/ that!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 24, 2019)

That Lego Millennium Falcon set I’m building right now - has 17 phases. Each phase involves every bag of pieces with the same number.

Right now, I got 6 phases done. I may have assembled 1,000 pieces by now, maybe 2,000 pieces.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 24, 2019)

Really hope I get some ****ing sleep tonight.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 24, 2019)

im making rolie polie olie stickers


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2019)

Holy ****ing jesus I forgot how annoying Wario Land 3 was as for a platformer. Sure you can't die but the annoying moments when you fight a boss and you have to do it all over again when you almost made it..you'd rather just die lol.
Nope nope nope I'll just go back some learn to count game or ****.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 25, 2019)

1 day ago, it was yesterday.
10 days ago, it was still June.
100 days ago, it was still 2019.
1,000 days ago, Obama was still our president.
10,000 days ago, I wasn’t even born.
100,000 days ago, the United States has yet to be a country.
1,000,000 days ago, ancient civilization still exists.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 26, 2019)

It's a shame to hear that the Switch version of Bloodstained: RotN is inferior to the other versions. I guess it's not surprising though....that being said, though, I'm still getting it!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2019)

Part of my toenail just fell off and I don't know why, it was just the end part...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2019)

I finished building the largest Lego set ever released. It took me five days to build a 7,541-piece Lego set that costs $800, and it?s done in over 1,400 steps in the instructions manual.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 27, 2019)

I think I'm one of the very few people who doesn't hate jump scares. Why are my views on so many things so different from so many other people?! It's like I don't belong in this world, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I think I'm one of the very few people who doesn't hate jump scares. Why are my views on so many things so different from so many other people?! It's like I don't belong in this world, lol.



I personally hate them because they cheap and very fake most of the time, but then I'm not that kind of horror fan especially not with recent decades.

I feel you on views though, sometimes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2019)

I typically hate forum trends when people create too many similar topics, but I was okay with it when everybody made pizza threads back in November of 2014.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 28, 2019)

Psydye said:


> It's a shame to hear that the Switch version of Bloodstained: RotN is inferior to the other versions. I guess it's not surprising though....that being said, though, I'm still getting it!



The devs have vowed to fix it. Hopefully 60fps update


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I typically hate forum trends when people create too many similar topics, but I was okay with it when everybody made pizza threads back in November of 2014.



#pizzavspoliticsrevival2k19


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

I wish I had an industrial-size ac.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I wish I had an industrial-size ac.



I wish we could get warm weather at all... :/

Also gdi wario land 3.....them bosses and above the clouds pls die :^^^)


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 28, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I wish I had an industrial-size ac.



Yea man. The sun will literally burn you in 5 mins outside.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

^Yeah..it's been hot as hell here in New England. If only Sweden and here could exchange climates LOL!


----------



## Fey (Jun 28, 2019)

Figured I?d start posting on this board to get to know people a bit better ♥

Disclaimer: If I ever come across stiff?or worse, pompous?it?s because I do a lot of formal writing and sometimes have a hard time shifting tones. I?m pretty laid-back though, so please don?t pay it any mind ;ェ;



Psydye said:


> I think I'm one of the very few people who doesn't hate jump scares. Why are my views on so many things so different from so many other people?! It's like I don't belong in this world, lol.



Can?t be that unpopular of an opinion given how much money they make.

I?m with you too?I personally love jump scares. Sure psychological, slow-build horror is great, but I won?t turn down a thrill just because it?s cheap ^o^


----------



## Licorice (Jun 28, 2019)

I love all horror movies. Even if they're bad at least I can laugh at them.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 28, 2019)

^when horror is done well it’s my favorite genre. There’s something to be said about a really well done junpscare, but they’re overdone these days especially in cheaper horror movies. When the only scares are jump scares and there’s no actual substance to the horror I get bored fast.


----------



## Fey (Jun 28, 2019)

Sometimes the worst ones are the best! Do any of you ever do bad movie nights? 

I probably don?t watch enough horror movies to get bored by them anytime soon. I?m almost addicted to the build-up of tension and that moment of being caught off guard. Sometimes the cheaper the scare the better?where you know it?s coming, but still can?t help but jump! xD


----------



## Psydye (Jun 28, 2019)

That reminds me, did any of y' all see the original Japanese version of The Grudge? Scary stuff! Jacob's Ladder is another great movie. Highly recommended!


----------



## Licorice (Jun 29, 2019)

Fey said:


> Sometimes the worst ones are the best! Do any of you ever do bad movie nights?
> 
> I probably don’t watch enough horror movies to get bored by them anytime soon. I’m almost addicted to the build-up of tension and that moment of being caught off guard. Sometimes the cheaper the scare the better—where you know it’s coming, but still can’t help but jump! xD


Sometimes I like to binge watch bad early 2000s Disney channel movies, does that count? Lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Yeah..it's been hot as hell here in New England. If only Sweden and here could exchange climates LOL!



Yes, anytime! I mean weekend's gonna be nice but next week seem pretty meh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2019)

I have eight games for the Nintendo Switch now. Three of them, Mario is not a character.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

^What be these 8 games?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 29, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^What be these 8 games?



- Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild
- Mario Kart 8 Deluxe
- Super Mario Odyssey
- Kirby Star Allies
- Pok?mon: Let’s Go Eevee
- Smash Ultimate
- Super Mario Party
- Super Mario Maker 2


----------



## Fey (Jun 29, 2019)

Psydye said:


> That reminds me, did any of y' all see the original Japanese version of The Grudge? Scary stuff! Jacob's Ladder is another great movie. Highly recommended!


I have not, only the remake. I?ve watched plenty of things outside of my preferences for my degree, but I honestly try to avoid Japanese horror if I can (which is honestly a testament to its quality?it?s just too terrifying. haha) 

(Random aside, I always think of the Grudge when I see my roommates? long dark hair plastered on the shower wall. Truly frightening o.o) 



Licorice said:


> Sometimes I like to binge watch bad early 2000s Disney channel movies, does that count? Lol


Not what I had in mind, but why not? I have a bunch of guilty pleasure shows/movies. Bad movie nights with friends are great though, especially when there?s good commentary going on and everybody takes stabs at the trash quality xD


----------



## Psydye (Jun 29, 2019)

^Oh man, I hear that! I took my friends once to go see Legion just to trash talk it! Some of the other moviegoers apparently got annoyed by our commentary, according to my friend! xD Whoops!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

I've seen the OG Ring though and I liked. Shame on all the bad 'murican remakes though :/

Dunno if I've seen grudge though.. must see the og sometimes man


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I've seen the OG Ring though and I liked. Shame on all the bad 'murican remakes though :/
> 
> Dunno if I've seen grudge though.. must see the og sometimes man



Can I have your pin wheel


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2019)

matt said:


> Can I have your pin wheel



no.

also i love how you write google us and then you have it in your usertitle


----------



## Fey (Jul 1, 2019)

Bought my very first collectible: a June birthstone to celebrate the month I started posting here!

I love my Pearl, even though—or especially because—it makes zero sense that it’s a gemstone ^o^


----------



## Psydye (Jul 1, 2019)

I just learned of the existence of a cat called a sand cat! Things look pretty cool!:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 2, 2019)

I just read this article on socialism and how it violates the Ten Commandments, a core principle of Christianity.

https://townhall.com/columnists/rob...ialism-violates-all-ten-commandments-n2549280

Yes, I agree that it is a bad idea, but I wouldn’t use the Ten Commandments to persuade people to go against socialism. I usually believe almost anything this site says, but this article, it’s hard to believe eight of these points, maybe seven. Not only that, but if you’re going to use religion or a constitutional amendment to prove your argument, then your argument is weak. You should avoid using logical fallacies when proving your argument, especially attacking your opponents. Unbelievable arguments without using fallacies are better than believable arguments that uses logical fallacies.


----------



## Fey (Jul 2, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yes, I agree that it is a bad idea, but I wouldn?t use the Ten Commandments to persuade people to go against socialism. I usually believe almost anything this site says, but this article, it?s hard to believe eight of these points, maybe seven. Not only that, but if you?re going to use religion or a constitutional amendment to prove your argument, then your argument is weak. *You should avoid using logical fallacies when proving your argument, especially attacking your opponents. Unbelievable arguments without using fallacies are better than believable arguments that uses logical fallacies.*



Despite a slight suspicion that our political views might differ?_*glances at your sig*_?I really appreciated reading this post. 
I strongly value having informed opinions and making solid arguments, so it often irritates me when people accept anything they see or hear?just because it?s from a source they like, or because it fits into their narrative. I go by the principle that the more I want something to be true, the more critical I have to be of it.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 2, 2019)

in that mood where i want to do something productive but at the same time i just wanna chill and nap *~*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 2, 2019)

Fey said:


> Despite a slight suspicion that our political views might differ?_*glances at your sig*_?I really appreciated reading this post.
> I strongly value having informed opinions and making solid arguments, so it often irritates me when people accept anything they see or hear?just because it?s from a source they like, or because it fits into their narrative. I go by the principle that the more I want something to be true, the more critical I have to be of it.



My signature is actually a reference to Star Wars, but with economic facts instead of the signs of the dark side of the force. Although it is a slippery slope argument if used in actual political debates, it?s more of a signature quote than something to discuss in debate.

Now if I were to explain in full detail, the first part describes that when a socialist takes power, the socialist policies go into effect. What we were told is that the government will make life fairer for the poor and they will put an end to corporate greed. What actually happens is that they will get even more control than what they promise. That, combined with taxes and the fact that it inhibits production may lead to failure. People would be forced to migrate for a better working system or to avoid regulation. In order to keep the system working, they will impose regulation to trap people, which is what ?Socialism leads to communism? means. The last two parts apply if socialist leaders are hungry for power. But even if they aren?t, this is what may happen. If they are, they will impose more regulations to where you can?t even have control. It?s possible to have socialism without communism. It depends on who?s getting elected. You can have communism without totalitarianism. Mao Tse Tung and Vladimir Lenin didn?t push for totalitarianism, but I can?t say the same for Maduro, the Kim family, or Stalin. And if someone is a totalitarian, it?s very likely that they will become tyrants when they are in control.

Fun fact: you can have totalitarianism without communism. Hitler was an anti-communist, but he was a totalitarian. You can also be a tyrant without being a totalitarian. Abraham Lincoln was nowhere near being a fascist or socialist, but he was a tyrant during his administration. Forcing people to fight in war, arresting people to block a vote, suspending habeas corpus, all of that is tyranny. Even Donald Trump, the president people compared to Hitler, hasn?t gone that extreme.


----------



## Fey (Jul 3, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> My signature is actually a reference to Star Wars, but with economic facts instead of the signs of the dark side of the force. Although it is a slippery slope argument if used in actual political debates, it?s more of a signature quote than something to discuss in debate.



Well yes, the Star Wars reference was pretty clear?you just can?t really apply those concepts to it without making a statement about your political leanings. I?m not criticizing, just explaining my initial comment.

As for the rest, it just confirms my impression of us having opposing opinions. My personal rules against discussing politics online are fairly firm, but I appreciate you taking the time to elaborate :3


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 3, 2019)

RIP, we never got a chance to play


----------



## Psydye (Jul 3, 2019)

Even cheap tequila tastes decent, lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 3, 2019)

I just read the Pok?mon Sword and Shield forums on GameFAQs over the recent issue of not including all Pok?mon in the next game.

I have not forgotten how bad GameFAQs Pok?mon boards are. I once believed that the only place on the internet worse than those GameFAQs boards is the underground web. But after reading how insane those Pok?mon fans are over the announcement of the next game, I definitely don’t regret believing it. I haven’t logged into GameFAQs since 2017, and I’m not logging back into GameFAQs, especially if it’s to use the Pok?mon boards. I knew the Pok?mon discussions are worse than the political discussions over there.

I get that fans are upset at how not all Pok?mon are going to be included in the next game, but harassing developers, making slanderous accusations against them, and shoving politics into a gaming discussion and talking like political extremists at the same time when it has nothing to do with the issue is too extreme, and I can’t believe how low GameFAQs users have gotten. Although giving Game Freak angry comments over the issue is fine as it would result the issue being solved later, harassing them is not acceptable. If they’re going to get extreme, then they should stop playing video games altogether, and they should stop using the internet. If you’re going to just boycott the game, all I can say is that you’ll miss out the fun.

I suggest that you should buy the games and use whatever Pok?mon they have. You could get a new favorite Pok?mon then. And then, you can have a better Pok?mon game later.

EDIT: I just looked at the Pok?mon Let’s Go Pikachu board. It’s actually quite tame compared to the Pok?mon Sword and Shield boards (definitely tamer than that). There are still trolls, but they treat Pok?mon Let’s Go more of a spin-off than a main game.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I suggest that you should buy the games and use whatever Pok?mon they have. You could get a new favorite Pok?mon then. And then, you can have a better Pok?mon game later.



It's not just about 'lol getting it bc pokemon', you can still play the 3ds games? And yeah Ninty are just being lazy and hiding behind their dev companies. They had such potential making to make a good game after sm/usum and instead they come out with those joke GO games and this... Yeah no.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 4, 2019)

that 6.4 earthquake in the Mojave Desert was long. Felt it in Downtown LA, and I first thought it was vertigo until I saw parked cars moving lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2019)

This is the first time I saw this forum that empty.




Normally I see it quite busy, but I rarely see this site inactive.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

^That's more akin to another forum I go to, the MMA(Metal Music Archives). We're lucky if we ever have more than several people online there!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

Well Apples, that's always when I get on the morning my time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Well Apples, that's always when I get on the morning my time



10:00 AM is 3:00 AM in my time zone, as well as 4:00 AM in Washington and New York and 1:00 AM in California. People are hardly awake at these times.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> 10:00 AM is 3:00 AM in my time zone, as well as 4:00 AM in Washington and New York and 1:00 AM in California. People are hardly awake at these times.



Exactly lol, why did you get surprised few people were on?


----------



## matt (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone live by the harbour/sea? I do and I can see the river out my window


----------



## Fey (Jul 6, 2019)

matt said:


> Anyone live by the harbour/sea? I do and I can see the river out my window



Nope, pretty much the opposite actually. I’d like to though, someday.

(Also, your image isn’t displaying for me)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm definitely gonna have to see the dentist now. There's just no avoiding it! Welp.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2019)

Reasons why you shouldn’t live near the beach:

1. If a hurricane comes, you might be first.
2. If a tsunami comes, you might be first.
3. Worst of all, there are seagulls living near the beach.


----------



## Chris (Jul 8, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I'm definitely gonna have to see the dentist now. There's just no avoiding it! Welp.



Dentists are the worst.  
Good luck!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks like a nice science project


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 9, 2019)

Good lord lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 10, 2019)

In Pok?mon Let’s Go, I’m currently using a Pok?mon more powerful than Necrozma. Can you guess what it is?



Spoiler: It’s Mewtwo, or Mew?



Actually, it’s an Oddish, fed with 200 Oddish candies. At Level 5 (if you fed it 200 Oddish Candies), it’s more powerful than a Mewtwo at Level 50 in Pok?mon Sun and Moon on all stats. Yep, that’s how broken the candy feature is. It should’ve added to EVs (which build up as you level up) rather than add bonus points at any level.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 10, 2019)

Childhood vs adulthood lol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2019)

Our Keurig k-cup brewer is dying...which means I FINALLY have an excuse to get a moka pot! If not that, then at least a french press! I'LL SETTLE FOR NOTHING ELSE!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2019)

Meh, tempted to just shave off all my hair so it can grow even. Also it could look pretty cool man -pokes dizzy-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2019)

After changing my signature to include Oddish and Hoppip, I updated my signature again, but this time, there’s more quotes in the spoiler.

What do you think?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

I prefer oath2order's sig ngl.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I prefer oath2order's sig ngl.



I thought you or LambdaDelta would eventually put something like that in your signatures after I put my anti-socialist signature in, but oath did it first.

That second quote in my signature has nothing to do with politics as it’s general advice, but it can be interpreted as an anti-welfare statement. It should be a social safety net, not a social hammock. It’s fine when you’re looking for a job, but you shouldn’t abuse the system. That third quote shows that I am against both extremes, but land in the right-wing as well. Even if there’s only a few firms and it’s hard to enter the industry isn’t good at all. Socialism inhibits economic growth, production, and advancement, but monopolies are a threat to capitalism as well since they inhibit competition and have complete control of an industry.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah oath was first and I don't just wanna steal it like that. I dislike your sig though lmfao.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah oath was first and I don't just wanna steal it like that. I dislike your sig though lmfao.



Are you happy that I kept mine in a spoiler?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Are you happy that I kept mine in a spoiler?



You'd get warned if you didn't use it? Better than nothing done lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> You'd get warned if you didn't use it? Better than nothing done lol.



I asked because you don’t have to see that without looking at the spoiler.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Some things I can never un-see.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I asked because you don’t have to see that without looking at the spoiler.



Well just having a spoiler there implies people should look at it lol


----------



## Dim (Jul 14, 2019)

Meh


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2019)

Had a TON of sugar and caffeine today! Yeah, I'm definitely gonna crash!


----------



## Dim (Jul 15, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Had a TON of sugar and caffeine today! Yeah, I'm definitely gonna crash!


Not me apparently


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 16, 2019)

As I’ve been reading TV Tropes and its “Your Mileage May Vary” section a lot, some of the stuff I believed that not everybody believes has been confirmed true by this site. Examples:

- SpongeBob started going downhill since Season 4
- Season 17 of South Park was when the show (South Park) started getting more political (and topical)
- Total Drama Action was the worst (or one of the worst) seasons of Total Drama

One thing they’re totally missing is how bad Cartman was in Season 15 of South Park (they did describe what he did and what it lead him to), but I didn’t see any information of how the South Park fanbase hated Cartman when he became a spoiled brat. Many did not like the idea of Cartman being nice as they rather have him being mean, but when I used to read the South Park Studios boards, fans have cringed at Cartman’s poor behavior in the season pilot of Season 15. I know for a fact that Cartman has done several things worse than what he did in Seasons 13 to 16 (especially that Scott Tenorman thing, which is the highlight of how evil Cartman, or any character, can get), but even being a spoiled brat is too much for select fans to handle, as that contributed to how bad Season 15 went.

From my point of view, despite the later South Park seasons going against the original purpose of the show and dividing fans, the show was at its worst during Seasons 14 and 15. Season 14, I understand why it didn’t do too well. When the creators are busy with other projects at the moment, it may create a negative impact on the writing because they wouldn’t try too hard. But I don’t know what happened with Trey and Matt while they were writing episodes from Season 15. If anything, I thought they have improved when they started getting more topical while switching the format to 10 episodes a year.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2019)

Gotta love chocolate-flavored soda!


----------



## gobby (Jul 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Gotta love chocolate-flavored soda!



That sounds delightfully wretched!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2019)

^It's actually pretty good!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2019)

Why do so many people on this site have more than one town and/or 3DS? Like what's the point?


----------



## Chris (Jul 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Why do so many people on this site have more than one town and/or 3DS? Like what's the point?



I've two 3DS consoles. I bought the second because I wanted a "New 3DS XL". I use them both at the same time when shiny hunting/breeding/trading in Pok?mon.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2019)

^Ah! That makes sense.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 16, 2019)

It's official! Spongebob is metal as ****:


----------



## Dim (Jul 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> It's official! Spongebob is metal as ****:


amazing


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> It's official! Spongebob is metal as ****:



I rarely ever look at this thread, but I'm now glad I did today


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah I used two have two consoles, one n2ds xl and one n3ds xl. though mom or any of her friends broke it so had to throw it away in the electronics dump eventually. i never had two nl towns but yeah it's useful for trading n stuff.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

Spider successfully captured and released!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Spider successfully captured and released!



ewwww smash it....


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2019)

family: "you need to do this, and then this, and then talk to us, and then do this..."

me:






"I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the wonderful sounds of nature."


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Spider successfully captured and released!



How brave!  

I scream uncontrollably when I see spiders.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 17, 2019)

^This was a decent-sized one too! Not as big as another one that was in my room before though(which was 2-3 times bigger) but still!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2019)

Tina said:


> How brave!
> 
> I scream uncontrollably when I see spiders.




I can handle tarantulas but smaller than that nope nope nope. Also found a small one in my bathtub some weeks ago... nopenopenope instant flushed it down the drain.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 18, 2019)

Only spiders I wouldn't hesitate to kill should they be near me: a brown recluse...or worse yet a Brazilian wandering/banana spider. Possibly a black widow too though those aren't nearly as horrible as everyone makes them out to be...at the very least not as horrible as those two I just mentioned!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jul 19, 2019)

Life just feels better after taking a good dump


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Life just feels better after taking a good dump



Hell yeah.

Also feels good shaving my head man. Posted a pic in WDYLL thread if anyone interested 

(also nice GD sig)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 19, 2019)

^Agreed! I love that album.


----------



## Dim (Jul 19, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Life just feels better after taking a good dump


A good dump is it's own reward.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2019)

I wonder what everybody’s post count are if Basement posts are excluded.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

^Mine would be extremely low! That's all I pretty much post in!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2019)

I should at least 1,000 posts. I could also have 2,000 posts or even 5,000 posts, but I do not have 10,000 posts.

1ST EDIT: I went back to look at all my older posts. If the Contact the Staff and Basement threads are excluded, I have made at least 500 posts on the forums in 2019. It’s Brewster’s and the Nintendo discussions I contribute a lot to, but the TBT Marketplace and Bulletin Board has a good amount of my posts.

2ND EDIT: If all of my posts were included, such as TBT Fair threads and the Woods, I would still have more Bells than posts.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 20, 2019)

I think I'm becoming more detached to things.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Mine would be extremely low! That's all I pretty much post in!



err, same. i mean i do post in other places but still lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 21, 2019)

Here’s a riddle:

You have four Pok?mon. If you fuse them, you get two. The first two Pok?mon are Hakamo-o and Kakuna. The last two are Machop and Rattata. If you fuse them and say the two new species in order, what do you get?


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here’s a riddle:
> 
> You have four Pok?mon. If you fuse them, you get two. The first two Pok?mon are Hakamo-o and Kakuna. The last two are Machop and Rattata. If you fuse them and say the two new species in order, what do you get?





Spoiler



Hakuna Matata.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 21, 2019)

Tina said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hakuna Matata.





Spoiler



Correct. It means no worries.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2019)

Spoiler



lol, nice one. figured since lion king is on and all


----------



## Dim (Jul 21, 2019)

Spoiler



_A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh
A-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh, a-weema-weh_


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm not interested in any of the new marvel movies. I might be done with the mcu except for Loki's miniseries.


----------



## Dim (Jul 21, 2019)

Bcat said:


> I'm not interested in any of the new marvel movies. I might be done with the mcu except for Loki's miniseries.


imo it would have been appropriate of them to end everything after Endgame, though I look forward to the upcoming movies that were announced. I don't know how I feel about mutants being in mcu though, I'm not too familiar with X-Men


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 22, 2019)

Would you rather have a Lonely-natured Alakazam or a Rash-natured Golem?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Would you rather have a Lonely-natured Alakazam or a Rash-natured Golem?



A Rash-natured Alakazam and a Lonely-natured Golem.  

Anyway, Gobby and I were talking about pasta, working for Neopets as a dayjob, and spaghetti of all things, and this came up.






If you replace “Meatloaf” with “Pasta” you’ll know what I’ve been eating for the last couple of days.

I think the most ironic thing of all though is that Johnny actually wondered if one of the dishes is spaghetti, like he knows what I’m eating and wants it instead of meatloaf.  LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2019)

Alakazam, I don't like Golem either way.

Also ppl playing anything cancer-card in discussion.... just no.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 25, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Alakazam, I don't like Golem either way.



The joke here is that both of them are the worst natures for them. In both cases, the attack stat they have little use of is boosted while the lesser of the two defenses are hindered. This is bad, especially for what weaknesses they have. For Golem’s case, it has six weaknesses (two of them, Grass and Water, being double weaknesses), and the two types it has a double weakness to use primarily special moves (as well as Ice, which is commonly used). For Alakazam’s case, its Defense stat is worse than Golem’s Special Defense, and a move like Crunch or X-Scissor will knock it dead immediately. Even its Fighting Type resistance is meaningless because of how poor its Defense stat is and because of how good Fighting’s Attack stat is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 26, 2019)

Communists in America support many communist leaders, but one communist leader that communists will never support: Kim Jong-Un.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Alakazam, I don't like Golem either way.



I'm not a fan of Golem but I love Alolan Golem lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not a fan of Golem but I love Alolan Golem lol



Don't like any of them ngl I just get them for Dexes. 

also glad i started on jjba now watch me have no life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 26, 2019)

Pok?mon is so huge that there are several species I began to recognize less. For instance, I know Maractus (a forgotten 5th gen Pok?mon) and Carbink better than I know Shellder and Cloyster. And at one time, I was forgetting that Horsea and Doduo exists.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2019)

This would make me laugh:

If ACNH had two different types of sea basses, the ones without crowns (very common), and the ones with crowns (extremely rare). They are both the same size, but the ones without crowns are worth 200 Bells and the ones with crowns are worth 1,000,000 Bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2019)

Next three games I’m gonna get for the Switch:

- Pok?mon Sword
- Pok?mon Shield
- Animal Crossing: New Horizons

After getting my first Fire Emblem game, I have 10 games for the Nintendo Switch. Animal Crossing is going to be right at 13 - my lucky number.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

cheers to that!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2019)

I definitely need more Switch games.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 1, 2019)

^I literally only have mario kart 8. I probably won't get another one until Animal Crossing comes out.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2019)

^Shame to hear...there are so many great titles out!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 1, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I definitely need more Switch games.



Same omggg
But I really hate spending money on games unless they're less than $10-20. I guess that's what happens when you grow up being broke all the time :/


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't have many Switch games (yet) either, just Let's Go Eevee, which I've enjoyed so far.  I'll be getting Sword and New Horizons eventually though.

Edit: Oh wait, I do have another Switch game - Harvest Moon: Light of Hope, but somehow I managed to forget. Oop. Maybe because I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I definitely need more Switch games.



Same, I only have like, 6 physical Switch games, and then 6 more downloaded games (including free to play stuff), so I have about 12 games total. However, there's a lot of games I still really wanna get, most notably currently Super Mario Maker 2, Fire Emblem: Three Houses and Animal Crossing: New Horizons (obviously). It's just difficult to justify spending $60 on a game when I'm usually broke as hell. I wish Nintendo games went on sale more often, like this is the company that'll put out a port of a Wii U launch title and still charge $60 for it. It's absolutely ridiculous. I can understand for a game that literally just came out, like Fire Emblem: Three Houses, but New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe should not have been $60 when it came out and the fact that it was is ****ing ridiculous. Anyway, I kinda went on a tangent there, so I'll stop haha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2019)

I am now beginning to believe that climate change is really happening, but I still reject that it has something to do with our CO2 emissions. I once believed that it was true after learning about it until I learned from other people that global warming isn’t really happening at all. So I sided with the skeptics for a long time as I learned how it’s more of a rigged statistic used to scare people out of using technology. But news sources denying global warming are becoming more scarce as sources report new information on how bad it is. I even tried to ignore it, as I call people “bigots” for questioning peoples’ education or calling them “ignorant” for denying it. I used to declare some pro-environment arguments as invalid because the writers of the arguments are very passionate and very angry. But the pro-climate change evidence is becoming too burdensome for me to reject, so I give in as the people that believe it have won. I’m even going to say that human activity is linked to global warming. But I still don’t think CO2 emissions have any link.

If you want to know what I believe, it’s actually a religious argument, not a scientific argument. But just to scratch the surface, I don’t think global warming is divine retribution.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

> but I still reject that it has something to do with our CO2 emissions



....okay idk what to say.

also man i really need to get all of the jojo manga books agghhh 

ALSO SBR ANIME WHEN?


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 3, 2019)

My last week at work starts on Monday. It's been an interesting and quite a nice month there.
-------



Alolan_Apples said:


> But I still don?t think CO2 emissions have any link.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> ....okay idk what to say.



It is true that CO2 emissions have been increasing over time, just like the rising temperatures, rising oceans, and increase in natural disasters. But while all of that is happening, here?s what else is happening:

- An increase of public shootings in the United States.
- More terror attacks (both domestic and foreign) in both the US and the world.
- Increasing polarization in the United States (which might lead to another civil war).
- An increase of disasters like earthquakes and tsunamis (which have nothing to do with global warming).

If you can explain what?s causing the temperatures to rise, why summer is getting hotter, and why winter is thinning out, you might also explain what?s causing the four adverse effects I listed.

This is where I bring up the religious argument. From what I learned from the Bible, as one person turns away from God, adverse effects are more likely going to happen. And it can apply to entire nations, not just people. I don?t blame other religions for not believing in the same God because even back when the Earth wasn?t as hot as it used to be, not everybody believed in the same God. I don?t even blame it on the atheists. What I blame it on is the increase of sinful behavior and the rejection of religion over their history of conflict. As all these adverse effects are becoming more common, here?s what else is true:

- Religion is fading away from Europe, which used to be very prominent in Europe. In modern times, the continent has been plagued with deadly heat waves. France came up with a solution to fight climate change, as the rest of Europe (as well as the world except America) followed that suit. But it?s not stopping the heat waves.
- In 2005, Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans. Al Gore blamed it on global warming, but in the last few years before the hurricane, New Orleans used to be the murder capital of the world. There were also other crimes.
- In 2017, we had several adverse effects. The public shootings in Fort Lauderdale, Las Vegas, and Sutherland, the heat waves in Phoenix, hurricanes hitting Houston, Florida, and Puerto Rico, wildfires burning California, and no winter in the East Coast. Guess what happened leading into 2017. Hatred and violence.
- Climate scientists have been recording changes since 1980. It has been consistently warming up. Before they started recording it, Roe v Wade happened. It has not been overturned.
- The 2010?s decade has been the worst for climate change-related disasters. At the same time, it?s also when fake news and conspiracy theories has been more rampant than ever. The more you lie, the further you move away from God, and I think all the lying in the press (like that Ferguson incident, that false Rape on Campus story, and the Covington protest story) and people believing these stories have distanced America way from God far enough to become more vulnerable to these disasters.
- In the last two years, California has been plagued by deadly wildfires. And in 2014 and 2015, it was under a horrible drought. This is the same state that declared itself as a sanctuary state, made welfare a social hammock rather than a social safety net, and banned state-funded travel to states that have been harsh towards LGBT people. They?re trying their best to protect the environment, but it?s not helping them.

There are other reasons to cut back CO2 emissions and reduce pollution, but even so, doing that will not save the Earth from warming up. You don?t have to believe it. This is what I believe.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2019)

Okay either you are really oblivious and read right wing media or you have a really vivid imagination lmfao.

Also what does it matter if it's a good or bad city? Don't mix shootings and bad karma and that **** here man.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2019)

I wanna say something but I don't know what!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Okay either you are really oblivious and read right wing media or you have a really vivid imagination lmfao.
> 
> Also what does it matter if it's a good or bad city? Don't mix shootings and bad karma and that **** here man.



I’m not going to argue with you over your behavior or my religious argument of how global warming is happening, but I would like to say that natural disasters and terror attacks are not bad karma or divine retribution. They were bound to happen to begin with. But as long as God is there, they wouldn’t happen. But his presence was weak because of the sins of the citizens and countrymen (more specifically, theft and murder) distanced themselves away from God.

Unpopular opinion aside (which I wouldn’t share in my unpopular opinions thread or the global warming thread), I think believers in global warming are more close-minded than global warming skeptics. Denying facts that has enough evidence to back it up is close-minded too, but I noticed how close-minded climate change believers are. I’ve seen them state opinions as facts (like saying that it’s not a debate), ridicule non-believers, calling non-believers names, and dismiss evidence that it’s a hoax or a slow process. That’s close-mindedness, and it’s even worse than the close-mindedness from skeptics. Add to that, but if they’re going to act like this, and call skeptics close-minded, then that’s hypocrisy.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2019)

> They were bound to happen to begin with. But as long as God is there, they wouldn’t happen. But his presence was weak because of the sins of the citizens and countrymen (more specifically, theft and murder) distanced themselves away from God.



Lolol did you just say you wouldn't argue :^^^) But yeah lol no you good at believing in yourself that's good arceus bless america.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 5, 2019)

According to my weather app, it’s going to be hot for the next few days. Yet my room feels cold right now.

That’s what happens when you leave the ceiling fan on for long. It keeps your room cool, especially if you have air conditioning.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 9, 2019)

***


----------



## dedenne (Aug 9, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> , but I still reject that it has something to do with our CO2 emissions.




- - - Post Merge - - -

if u didnt but yanno point still stands lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 10, 2019)

Really wish people wouldn't ship Judy Hopps and Nick(or whatever that fox's name is)...just because two characters have a lot in common or good chemistry or whatever doesn't mean they're in ****ing love! *sigh* I wish I could kill people and get away w/ it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2019)

Questions I have for the liberals:

1. If you think it?s wrong to make people pay for healthcare, then what do you think of making them wait months for healthcare because the doctors are being capped out and couldn?t be paid to work on additional patients?
2. If you think Trump is evil because of how people are being treated at the border, why do you not care when the Obama administration did the same things?
3. If you care about how people are being treated at the border, then why don?t you care about the American citizens murdered by illegal immigrants?
4. If you don?t think we should celebrate Columbus Day for what Christopher Columbus did, why would you violently assault Trump supporters or other Republicans?
5. If you vilify Darren Wilson for shooting Michael Brown dead, what do you think of the other African-American citizens being murdered by other African-Americans?
6. If you complain about corporate greed, then what do you think of union greed?
7. If you think Israel is evil for the damage done to Palestine and for having more advantage, then what do you think of the Union states for the damage they did to the Confederate states during the Civil War? They even had more advantage than the Confederacy.
8. If you scorn conservatives for doing something offensive, why would you forgive liberals that do the same thing?
9. If you think it?s intolerant to discriminate against Obama supporters, then why would you discriminate against Trump supporters?
10. Why would you refuse to answer these questions or take offense when anyone asks you these questions?

I have to admit that some political beliefs contradict others if you?re going to use the same reasons. But it?s not about political beliefs I would ask about. It?s double standards. With the exception to the 5th and 10th questions, I don?t see a difference in any of these scenarios.

For that 5th one, it?s actually the opposite. Cops are trained to shoot people, and it doesn?t matter what race you are, if you fight against law enforcement, you are universally known as a rebel. And that?s why Michael Brown was shot dead. But the others, those are legit murders. If you?re going to care about one thing, you should also care about other things that have the same problem.

For that 10th one, there is no hypocritical scenario. It?s more of a question about if they?re truly about power more than about morals.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2019)

I would take offense for this simply because Trump is a genius idiot and somehow people think he is the good man cause he's con-lib and that's basically "good ol murica" and refuses to adapt to actual good social standard, and include people is for some reason not his song.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 12, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Questions I have for the liberals:
> 
> 1. If you think it’s wrong to make people pay for healthcare, then what do you think of making them wait months for healthcare because the doctors are being capped out and couldn’t be paid to work on additional patients?
> 2. If you think Trump is evil because of how people are being treated at the border, why do you not care when the Obama administration did the same things?
> ...


1. well if depends on medical severity.. i would assume the more severe patients would be seen first? I don't understand this really..

2.   They used the media differently. ICE in the Obama era seemed to be more focused on aliens with some kind of criminal activity going on.  I don't know.

3.  man it's just a lot of babies and school age children involved

4.  I don't think this is a "liberal" thing..... I think it's a mentally unbalanced thing..

5.   *the system is set up because it is set up*

6.necessary? necessary.

7.  war times are bad times

8.  I'll answer this when I figure out why it has to be a conservative/liberal thing...  

9. i dont really think a person is themselves because of their political beliefs unless they have the personality of being super into politics, if that makes sense...

10.  I would probably decline to answer this because it was headed as " Questions for 'the liberals'  " and I just see it as an invitation for argument.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2019)

I like walking to fast food restaurants rather than ride there. I did it 7 times this summer.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2019)

Might be living on the streets soon! Welp.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Might be living on the streets soon! Welp.



What happened?


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2019)

^My mom got evicted for something she didn't do(supposedly...I couldn't say for sure myself). In any case the day she'll be evicted is Thursday and my stepfather may defy our landowner's eviction notice, thus possibly getting us all evicted, not just her! If so, yeah...we don't exactly have the money to get a place, so....yeah.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^My mom got evicted for something she didn't do(supposedly...I couldn't say for sure myself). In any case the day she'll be evicted is Thursday and my stepfather may defy our landowner's eviction notice, thus possibly getting us all evicted, not just her! If so, yeah...we don't exactly have the money to get a place, so....yeah.



bruh wtf... im sorry... crossing fingers for you it won't be that bad ;;


----------



## sarahac (Aug 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^My mom got evicted for something she didn't do(supposedly...I couldn't say for sure myself). In any case the day she'll be evicted is Thursday and my stepfather may defy our landowner's eviction notice, thus possibly getting us all evicted, not just her! If so, yeah...we don't exactly have the money to get a place, so....yeah.



oh no, really hope things work out for all of you.


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^My mom got evicted for something she didn't do(supposedly...I couldn't say for sure myself). In any case the day she'll be evicted is Thursday and my stepfather may defy our landowner's eviction notice, thus possibly getting us all evicted, not just her! If so, yeah...we don't exactly have the money to get a place, so....yeah.


That's terrible! please hang in there... ;(


----------



## Psydye (Aug 15, 2019)

Well I guess our landlord will let her stay here after all, under a particular condition. I'm not gonna say what that is as it's a bit of private matter but point is, she won't be out on the streets!


----------



## Dim (Aug 15, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Well I guess our landlord will let her stay here after all, under a particular condition. I'm not gonna say what that is as it's a bit of private matter but point is, she won't be out on the streets!


Awesome! What a relief!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Well I guess our landlord will let her stay here after all, under a particular condition. I'm not gonna say what that is as it's a bit of private matter but point is, she won't be out on the streets!



whew, glad to hear  and yeah hope she will behave, smh some people.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2019)

I have five scheduled blog entries written now. Four of them are to be published on consecutive days.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2019)

Just puked...wonderful times!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2019)

The reason why summer is so hot is because days are longer than nights.


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 18, 2019)

Is there a list of all collectibles on TBT?


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 18, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> Is there a list of all collectibles on TBT?



Here it is.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?462249-List-of-All-TBT-Collectibles


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 18, 2019)

Awesome, thank you! What a shame that there is no story-behind included, though! Like what's the flea collectible?! I have it but don't remember what the deal was. Or all those collectibles that disappeared, now I'm wondering about them hahaha like what happened to those joke eggs, what was the point? Or the Spooky Toothpaste? Ahh... I wish it had the stories!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 18, 2019)

Flyffel said:


> Awesome, thank you! What a shame that there is no story-behind included, though! Like what's the flea collectible?! I have it but don't remember what the deal was. Or all those collectibles that disappeared, now I'm wondering about them hahaha like what happened to those joke eggs, what was the point? Or the Spooky Toothpaste? Ahh... I wish it had the stories!!



I know about the joke eggs since I was there for them. It was because in 2018, Easter coincided with April Fools so therefore the eggs were made as jokes in the beginning. They were then changed into that year's true Easter egg collectibles (such as the Frost Eggs in my lineup).

https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?446871-TBT-s-Sixth-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt

I wasn't there for the Flea but I remember hearing it was some sort of April Fools item. 

No idea about the Spooky Toothpaste. I didn't even know that one existed.


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 18, 2019)

Aah thanks for your insight! I just wanna say that that 6th annual easter egg hunt banner is gorgeous!!







Look at it!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2019)

I just came across Miguel Vasquez's work via Twitter:


Spoiler



https://twitter.com/Itsmiketheboxer


Holy **** that stuff is nightmare fuel!


----------



## Dim (Aug 19, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I just came across Miguel Vasquez's work via Twitter:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What in God's green earth have you shown!?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I just came across Miguel Vasquez's work via Twitter:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



oh that dude.. bruh xD

also maaaan i had too fun at that hippie market cant wait for next one a aaaa


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

yeetyeetyeet


----------



## Flyffel (Aug 19, 2019)

that's just amazing hahahahahaha


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 19, 2019)

lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

my brain machine is cursed now thanks :_ D


----------



## Dim (Aug 19, 2019)

RIP Childhood!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

NO. *machine gun*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 20, 2019)

I have a whole week worth of scheduled blog entries for Old School Animal Crossing Week. I even written three of them yesterday.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2019)

Anyone ever watch butters the bean?:




He has very important things to say!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 21, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Anyone ever watch butters the bean?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would die for that fuzzy child omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> RIP Childhood!



Okay I now regret scrolling upward lmao


----------



## Psydye (Aug 21, 2019)

I need some ****ing sleep!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2019)

Nox said:


> RIP Childhood!



your images doesn't work since they are twitter one and doesn't end properly just saying.

also man cant wait for payday


----------



## glasspandabear (Aug 22, 2019)

_Those pictures are literally going to give me nightmares_

Is anyone else having a really bad year? 2019 has been the worst year of my life. I’m going to ask my mom soon if I can start going to therapy. :/


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

Sheila said:


> your images doesn't work since they are twitter one and doesn't end properly just saying.


They seem to work just fine for me

- - - Post Merge - - -



glasspandabear said:


> _Is anyone else having a really bad year? 2019 has been the worst year of my life. I’m going to ask my mom soon if I can start going to therapy. :/_


_
The year started off kinda good but summer's been a bit lousy. Not a bad year but ehh. Sorry to hear you're having a rough time. Hope things turn out okay for you_


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2019)

Nox said:


> They seem to work just fine for me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well they sure as heck don't do for me. Might be because I'm using firefox but i'm not gonna switch just bc people can't fix their urls lolll


----------



## Dim (Aug 22, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Well they sure as heck don't do for me. Might be because I'm using firefox but i'm not gonna switch just bc people can't fix their urls lolll


lol k then


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2019)

Anyone else find the world as depressing as I do?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Anyone else find the world as depressing as I do?



Yes, but that doesn't mean we should put our head down because of that. We still have the will to make things a better place for all. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But man, I've never ever played a Dragon Quest game before but I tried out the demo of Dragon Quest XI S and it's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2019)

It appears that conservatives are just as anti-business as liberals are these days. We know that liberals support higher taxes, more government intervention, and many tough regulations that are pro-environment or pro-equality. Now if you want to know why conservatives are anti-business, they?re criticizing corporations or small businesses over their business decisions related to the social issues. Examples:

- They are criticizing Dick?s Sporting Goods for banning sale of semi-automatic rifles. This form of gun control is a business decision, not a law.
- Arizona?s governor banned Nike from moving their business to Arizona because they cancelled their decision to have Betsy Ross flag shoes. They were going to have Betsy Ross shoes for Independence Day, but since their spokesperson or sponsor said that the flag has a connection to slavery, they decided not. Therefore, Arizona won?t let them move there.
- When Target changed their bathroom policy, they organized a boycott against them. Target even lost millions of dollars because they lost customers from the boycott.
- Texas banned their businesses from boycotting Israel.

It?s kinda interesting that while corporations support limited government and less taxes, they have became more socially liberal. If you?re pro-business, you would be against Obama, but even the pro-business population are against Trump and/or are against some radical conservative laws from the South (like bathroom bills, ban on sanctuary cities, and heartbeat bills). So while liberals want to limit business size, conservatives seem to care a lot more about the corporate?s opinions or decisions than the liberals do.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Anyone else find the world as depressing as I do?



Yeah, I actually feel like I don't want to live more often than I'd like to admit. That doesn't mean I'm suicidal or anything, but I often just dread life in general.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 22, 2019)

I think I may start watching some stuff by offTheLeftEye again! Great spiritual stuff!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2019)

Starting to give up Persona Q. Not only playing in Safety mode because you lit have to fight FOEs anyway, but also those puzzles that refuse you to proceed and their idiotic Persona equip thing (lol you can equip higher levelled ones but you can't fuse them in any way... bruh).

The 2nd labyrinth is more than annoying and trying to complete it no.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 23, 2019)

I don’t like Pok?mon Go, but I like Pok?mon Let’s Go even if it has the Pok?mon Go mechanics.
I don’t want to play Pocket Camp, but I do want to play Animal Crossing: New Horizons even if it has the crafting mechanic.
Part of the reason why I don’t want to play Pok?mon Go and Pocket Camp is because both games are mobile games, which tend to be crappy, but I like playing Roller Coaster Tycoon Classic (which is exactly like RCT2 for the iPhone).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 25, 2019)

Today is the last day of summer vacation for me. Even if I don’t have classes on Mondays and Fridays this semester, the vacation will be over by tomorrow.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 25, 2019)

found out about pocket camp's new choco-mint items via accidentally clicking the ac world link in the header menu, and I can't believe aoi took control of pocket camp for a time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2019)

It?s been over a year I received my last warning/infraction, and had I not got those three warnings for rude behavior, I would?ve gone four years without another warning/infraction.

I was accepting of these warnings as they are my fault for talking about someone?s age or telling others not to talk to me to avoid criticism, but one year later (or two), I believe I should?ve never received these warnings (except my 6th one overall). Normally, I wouldn?t blame the moderators, but this time, I am. I wasn?t expecting any warnings when I received warnings #5 and #7, and I wasn?t trying to break the rules. According to that fifth one, I was accused of trying to get other members to fight others, which I wasn?t even doing. The seventh one, they told me that I can only do what I do (which means I can?t tell others what to do). Although that sounds fair, everyone has the right to ask people to stop talking to them if they are being rude to them. Constructive criticism is fine, but lashing out against other isn?t.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 26, 2019)

I am not usually into public prank videos, but this is just too funny if you are a DBZ fan lol


----------



## Dim (Aug 26, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> I am not usually into public prank videos, but this is just too funny if you are a DBZ fan lol


This was... extremely uncomfortable but funny as hell XD


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2019)

good place season 3 is on netflix so that's cool


----------



## Psydye (Aug 27, 2019)

For those interested in matters of the afterlife and such:


Spoiler



http://new-birth.net/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 28, 2019)

2019 was my first year that...

1. I have no female teachers.
2. All my classes I had were in classrooms with no exterior windows.
3. I have three college finals in one day (it’s coming).


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

my red turnip is dead


----------



## Bcat (Aug 28, 2019)

really glad I never took a side in the projared drama and I hope people will eventually come to their senses and realize how evil cancel culture is.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 28, 2019)

stuff is hard to wait for


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 29, 2019)

overdosed on green tea lol hyped up


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 30, 2019)

Bcat said:


> really glad I never took a side in the projared drama and I hope people will eventually come to their senses and realize how evil cancel culture is.



Has anyone heard from him since, or is cancel culture really that influential?  I know what he did is messed up sure, but despite all that no one knows the full story, nor will I pretend like I do at least.  Though I say it'd be really hard to convey any better solution when people seemingly want you dead as though that's the only solution.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Has anyone heard from him since, or is cancel culture really that influential?  I know what he did is messed up sure, but despite all that no one knows the full story, nor will I pretend like I do at least.  Though I say it'd be really hard to convey any better solution when people seemingly want you dead as though that's the only solution.



He just put out a response video proving the worst of the accusations were false. And I think he’s been gaining subs again. If anything this and the James Charles stuff just proves that outrage culture is dumb especially when you only have one side of a story.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Bcat said:


> He just put out a response video proving the worst of the accusations were false. And I think he’s been gaining subs again. If anything this and the James Charles stuff just proves that outrage culture is dumb especially when you only have one side of a story.



Yeah I saw it curious from your first post.  He looks awful man, but he handled it like a pro as his name may suggest.  I involved myself first hand only as an eye witness.  A position I took until I saw that sailor moon pic, and wanted to rip my eyes out.  At least with this it there's some sense of a better progression.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

what's all this now about projared


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> what's all this now about projared


He was accused of sharing nude pics with minors upon the response of his divorce to his ex-wife on Twitter of all platforms.  The return response from her is what led to these accusations being brought forth by both her, and people opening up while it all occurred. Sharing some pretty inconceivable pics while doing so, including one where Jared decided to be a sexy sailor moon character. He took a pretty fat hiatus making everything seem all the more true at least for those that felt strongly about it, just to finally make a response a couple of days ago addressing everything.  While I'm not a huge fan.  I knew who he was, so I hope that him finally responding helps.  I still stand with thinking what he did messed up, but never to a degree of wanting anything to happen to him like some seem to have taken.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 31, 2019)

.........


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> He was accused of sharing nude pics with minors upon the response of his divorce to his ex-wife on Twitter of all platforms.  The return response from her is what led to these accusations being brought forth by both her, and people opening up while it all occurred. Sharing some pretty inconceivable pics while doing so, including one where Jared decided to be a sexy sailor moon character. He took a pretty fat hiatus making everything seem all the more true at least for those that felt strongly about it, just to finally make a response a couple of days ago addressing everything.  While I'm not a huge fan.  I knew who he was, so I hope that him finally responding helps.  I still stand with thinking what he did messed up, but never to a degree of wanting anything to happen to him like some seem to have taken.



Despite the fact that you said the name Jared, I don’t think others and myself really know who or what Bcat and you are talking about here, lol.  Then again though, I don’t really pay attention to Twitter or social media much anyway so ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

what


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Despite the fact that you said the name Jared, I don’t think others and myself really know who or what Bcat and you are talking about here, lol.  Then again though, I don’t really pay attention to Twitter or social media much anyway so ?\_(ツ)_/?



It's Projared, he was a YouTuber that did both gaming and world of Warcraft.  The only video I've ever seen of him was one about Chrono Trigger because I have an insatiable love for the series, so if I were to be completely honest I don't know that much about him either.  As for Twitter the news took to the platform like stink on cheese lasting for almost a full as the top headline.  I don't really agree with Twitter, so I think addressing the divorce for it all to esculate on a platform such as that was the stupidest thing to come out of all this really.  It's really not worth following up on.  Those serious about it are rather degenerate bunch we call the cancel culture, so I wouldn't even bother.  As of now he finally came forth so some are happy to hear from him at least.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

diet dr peepee


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Ohh the doctor is... not in get out


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

this is for you ∆∆



Kurb said:


> View attachment 227634
> what


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> It's Projared, he was a YouTuber that did both gaming and world of Warcraft.  The only video I've ever seen of him was one about Chrono Trigger because I have an insatiable love for the series, so if I were to be completely honest I don't know that much about him either.  As for Twitter the news took to the platform like stink on cheese lasting for almost a full as the top headline.  I don't really agree with Twitter, so I think addressing the divorce for it all to esculate on a platform such as that was the stupidest thing to come out of all this really.  It's really not worth following up on.  Those serious about it are rather degenerate bunch we call the cancel culture, so I wouldn't even bother.  As of now he finally came forth so some are happy to hear from him at least.



Oh, alright.  I don?t really watch Youtube anymore aside from one Youtuber and maybe some music I?m interested in that happens to be there.  I also don?t care for WoW or PC gaming in general anymore, so that explains why I haven?t heard about him.  Thanks for explaining that though.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

just gonna change the topic like


HEY GUYS WANNA DO A SONIC RP


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Sure 

Gotta go fast as I get out


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

That's no goodddddddddd


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

things to yell at bread besides "rise!"
'quit loafin around!"
"yeastmode!"
"u up?"
"do sandwich!"
"i'm gonna slice the heck out of you!"
"bake more!"


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

I wasn't bready for this.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

bbbbbbread


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Nah naan nah


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

my images folder is now in my siggy in google drive


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice my imagine folder is a complete and utter mess


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

it's a cool folder checc it out


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

Its a thing of beauty


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

told u


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 31, 2019)

I never doubted you Kurb


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

hey, let's move to the last person to post wins thread


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2019)

So TV Tropes had rules about posting real life examples, and those villain tropes are examples of tropes that cannot have real life examples. For me, I think this is fair. Here?s why:

If they were allowed to add actions and beliefs related to Adolf Hitler in the villain tropes (like Even Evil Had Standards), it would also allow classifying other historical villains as villains. But it would also mean that people would add people from opposing parties adding politicians to the villain trope examples, which can cause an editing war. Like they would classify both Donald Trump and Barack Obama as villains, which would offend both Trump supporters and Obama supporters. Not like Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, or Pinterest, TV Tropes tries to stay unbiased. So you cannot include the last-minute accusations of sexual assault against Brett Kavanaugh as an example of ?Nice Job Fixing It, Villain? (when the accusations against Kavanaugh costed the Democrats the Senate) or Trump?s 2016 Election win as ?Meaningless Villain Victory? (when John McCain turned down the Skinny Repeal, the last attempt to repeal Obamacare).


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So TV Tropes had rules about posting real life examples, and those villain tropes are examples of tropes that cannot have real life examples. For me, I think this is fair. Here’s why:
> 
> If they were allowed to add actions and beliefs related to Adolf Hitler in the villain tropes (like Even Evil Had Standards), it would also allow classifying other historical villains as villains. But it would also mean that people would add people from opposing parties adding politicians to the villain trope examples, which can cause an editing war. Like they would classify both Donald Trump and Barack Obama as villains, which would offend both Trump supporters and Obama supporters. Not like Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, or Pinterest, TV Tropes tries to stay unbiased. So you cannot include the last-minute accusations of sexual assault against Brett Kavanaugh as an example of “Nice Job Fixing It, Villain” (when the accusations against Kavanaugh costed the Democrats the Senate) or Trump’s 2016 Election win as “Meaningless Villain Victory” (when John McCain turned down the Skinny Repeal, the last attempt to repeal Obamacare).


That's good in that it's an unbiased medium, although I feel that labelling villians is already uncanny as is.  In all aspects justice is interchargable albeit while the things Hitler did were tragic to some they weren't, a ridiculous reality that can even be seen today unfortunately. In the sense that TV decides what's a villian, while again good in an unbiased structure, I think that it shouldn't be up to it to decide.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> That's good in that it's an unbiased medium, although I feel that labelling villians is already uncanny as is.  In all aspects justice is interchargable albeit while the things Hitler did were tragic to some they weren't, a ridiculous reality that can even be seen today unfortunately. In the sense that TV decides what's a villian, while again good in an unbiased structure, I think that it shouldn't be up to it to decide.



It’s also worth mentioning that every historical villain has redeeming qualities. In fiction, there are villains that are so evil that cannot be redeemed, and their punishments are worth it. But in reality, nobody can go that far. Examples:

- Hitler has committed one of the worst crimes against humanity, but he is against animal cruelty. He even passed laws against it. He is also against communism, which has always been a failure, as it killed more people than almost every disease has. And if the horror stories in Soviet Union, Cuba, and Cambodia aren’t enough, you should look at how bad Venezuela is.
- Before Osama Bin Laden was a villain, he was a hero. He lead a resistance group that fought against the Soviet Union, which was trying to take over Afghanistan.
- The Ku Klux Klan may be a hate group that still haunts America up to this day, but even they won’t tolerate the Westboro Baptist Church and their acts of hatred.
- Genghis Khan was a ruthless killer that killed many people and conquered most of Asia, but he fought for the freedom of religion, and under his rule, the Mongols didn’t live under oppression.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s also worth mentioning that every historical villain has redeeming qualities. In fiction, there are villains that are so evil that cannot be redeemed, and their punishments are worth it. But in reality, nobody can go that far. Examples:
> 
> - Hitler has committed one of the worst crimes against humanity, but he is against animal cruelty. He even passed laws against it. He is also against communism, which has always been a failure, as it killed more people than almost every disease has. And if the horror stories in Soviet Union, Cuba, and Cambodia aren’t enough, you should look at how bad Venezuela is.
> - Before Osama Bin Laden was a villain, he was a hero. He lead a resistance group that fought against the Soviet Union, which was trying to take over Afghanistan.
> ...


Yep! That's why I said all aspects are interchangeable.  Hitler was also really good with children, and some say it was mostly Heinrich Himmler that was at fault for the most atrocious things such as the concentration camps.  It's those things that make me feel that what should decided as a villian should be your decision.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm depressed as ****! Someone cheer me up...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

Aah whats up


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 1, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I'm depressed as ****! Someone cheer me up...


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I'm depressed as ****! Someone cheer me up...


Here's a very happy song! Enjoy!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 2, 2019)

Tbh I'm not a fan of the autumn theme on this forum, but I think that it looks really good when the night sky is up in the banner! Does anyone agree?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh I'm not a fan of the autumn theme on this forum, but I think that it looks really good when the night sky is up in the banner! Does anyone agree?



I think TBT is really pretty during autumn night. The sunsets are also good.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 2, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh I'm not a fan of the autumn theme on this forum, but I think that it looks really good when the night sky is up in the banner! Does anyone agree?



Tom Nook and his breadsticks are a nice touch.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 2, 2019)

^i don’t care for the autumn theme. It’s too dull


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

Despite autumn being the best itself.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2019)

I like the colours but I don't like autumn irl where I live


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 3, 2019)

So people say that electric cars are better for the environment than gas-powered cars because they cause less pollution. Actually, they are worse for the environment. Charging electric cars use enough power to emit much more carbon dioxide than gas-powered cars. Unless if you’re using solar power or wind power, but they aren’t any better than fossil fuels either. Windmills are a threat to birds, and solar panels can produce even more toxic waste than nuclear power.

Even when it comes to environmental issues, practicality wins. But practicality will eventually rule in favor of renewable resources over non-renewable resources as we can’t use the same stuff forever.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So people say that electric cars are better for the environment than gas-powered cars because they cause less pollution. Actually, they are worse for the environment. Charging electric cars use enough power to emit much more carbon dioxide than gas-powered cars. Unless if you’re using solar power or wind power, but they aren’t any better than fossil fuels either. Windmills are a threat to birds, and solar panels can produce even more toxic waste than nuclear power.
> 
> Even when it comes to environmental issues, practicality wins. But practicality will eventually rule in favor of renewable resources over non-renewable resources as we can’t use the same stuff forever.



Lesson brought to you by technology.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So people say that electric cars are better for the environment than gas-powered cars because they cause less pollution. Actually, they are worse for the environment. Charging electric cars use enough power to emit much more carbon dioxide than gas-powered cars. Unless if you’re using solar power or wind power, but they aren’t any better than fossil fuels either. Windmills are a threat to birds, and solar panels can produce even more toxic waste than nuclear power.
> 
> Even when it comes to environmental issues, practicality wins. But practicality will eventually rule in favor of renewable resources over non-renewable resources as we can’t use the same stuff forever.



Yea all the materials and rare earth minerals used to make computer, screens, and electric batteries also pollute the environment.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So people say that electric cars are better for the environment than gas-powered cars because they cause less pollution. Actually, they are worse for the environment. Charging electric cars use enough power to emit much more carbon dioxide than gas-powered cars. Unless if you’re using solar power or wind power, but they aren’t any better than fossil fuels either. Windmills are a threat to birds, and solar panels can produce even more toxic waste than nuclear power.
> 
> Even when it comes to environmental issues, practicality wins. But practicality will eventually rule in favor of renewable resources over non-renewable resources as we can’t use the same stuff forever.



Still doesn’t mean I’m going to start driving anytime soon.  I would rather not support the fossil fuel industry if I don’t have to~

But yes, this information is correct.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't EVER plan on driving P-E-R-I-O-D!!! What w/ my psychological problems!?!? GuaranTEED to cause an ACCIDENT!!!


----------



## Dim (Sep 4, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I don't EVER plan on driving P-E-R-I-O-D!!! What w/ my psychological problems!?!? GuaranTEED to cause an ACCIDENT!!!


How do you go to places then? Some of us don't have a choice (like me .-.)


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I don't EVER plan on driving P-E-R-I-O-D!!! What w/ my psychological problems!?!? GuaranTEED to cause an ACCIDENT!!!



Driving becomes like walking once you get used to it.  Its pretty crazy actually.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

Nox said:


> How do you go to places then? Some of us don't have a choice (like me .-.)



Public transportation, or if that isn’t available, ride sharing services.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Public transportation, or if that isn’t available, ride sharing services.



Public transportation is awful. Never again.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 4, 2019)

Depends on the area I would think. Sometimes a bus/train can get you around to places. In some cases maybe a Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 4, 2019)

My parents usually just give me a ride! I don't really get out much anyway so...moot point!


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 5, 2019)

Psydye said:


> My parents usually just give me a ride! I don't really get out much anyway so...moot point!



Same here I got no social life so I'm not really goin anyway. I have the learners but the stores I really need to go to, craft and grocery, are close so my parents drive me. Work, isn't that close and it's dangerous to drive to there and back. So not looking forward to when I have to drive myself to work.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 6, 2019)

LMFAO I just found a YouTube video that used a screenshot of my inappropriate catchphrase I posed on here years ago


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2019)

Bcat said:


> LMFAO I just found a YouTube video that used a screenshot of my inappropriate catchphrase I posed on here years ago



lmaooo which one was it, now im curious

also can i has $200 T_T


----------



## Bcat (Sep 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> lmaooo which one was it, now im curious
> 
> also can i has $200 T_T








Mine?s the one at 1:27 (the one with Cobb) if I go back through my post history maybe I could find the original post

EDIT: found it! 



Bcat said:


> I've posted the same variations of this a thousand times, and yet...
> View attachment 197997


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

She just speaking to her sheeple is all


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2019)

Bcat said:


> Mine’s the one at 1:27 (the one with Cobb) if I go back through my post history maybe I could find the original post
> 
> EDIT: found it!



lmaooo epic. and yhea baabara best ***** tho lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 7, 2019)

Street Sharks Premiered 25 Years Ago Today.... I feel old lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Street Sharks Premiered 25 Years Ago Today.... I feel old lol



Is that a cartoon about really badass sharks?  I think it was when Tmnt was really popular so a lot of others shows tried for that anthropomorphic style


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 7, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Is that a cartoon about really badass sharks?  I think it was when Tmnt was really popular so a lot of others shows tried for that anthropomorphic style



Yes it was. Along with Gargoyles and Beast Wars and etc....


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Yes it was. Along with Gargoyles and Beast Wars and etc....



Biker mice from Mars, I remember that one


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

omg there's a tbt ghost here! D:


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

That creeped out actually

What's going on?


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

The ghost is behind the tree now and... it's glowing red! D:


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> The ghost is behind the tree now and... it's glowing red! D:



that's kinda freaky ngl. very foreboding. I wonder whats going to happen next.


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

mommy?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

It didn't change for me


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2019)

I feel like I've gone crazy over the rail!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

I've been there since birth


----------



## Dim (Sep 11, 2019)

looool


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2019)

Nox said:


> looool



LOL WTH, so many cutaways... gave me a good laugh, thanks.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

Cometh, we must receiveth the eggs while the sale is going on!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm actually feeling pretty good today!


----------



## gobby (Sep 12, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Cometh, we must receiveth the eggs while the sale is going on!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

My dreams are very unsettling. What the hell is wrong w/ me?!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 12, 2019)

gobby said:


>


Please remove this video as it shames my father.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

May you all have a good day today!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

I've never really been a political person...until I heard Ron Paul wanted federal legalization of drugs(well, mostly marijuana) and I ended up becoming a libertarian because of it! YES! I know!! Extremely shallow!!! But then I SORT of became apolitical again...sometimes drifting between different ideals and/or parties! However, I think I can safely say, at least for now, I'm liberal/democratic! If only to get the current **** out of the white house for a better candidate! May we all sleep better for a better tomorrow! Or something!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 12, 2019)

Still classic to me lol:


Spoiler



https://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/549991


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2019)

As long Trump doesn't get voted again and we don't get some con/rep person that is like him I'm alright. Also **** everyone closing down abortion clinics and such.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2019)

If I were president, and if I were asked to put more funds into solar power and recycling, I would defund Planned Parenthood in favor of eco-friendly solutions. Planned Parenthood is not a government organization. There’s no need for it to receive state funds or federal funds.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Planned Parenthood is not a government organization. There’s no need for it to receive state funds or federal funds.



So that simple solution excludes it together with that people can hardly pay for other things that should be a human right? wow.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

Wtf IS Planned Parenthood?!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Wtf IS Planned Parenthood?!



One of the biggest advocates in reproduction rights especially when regarding pro-choice, and have always been mixed heavily with politics for such, and honestly I commend any funding.  I don't want someone else to decide for me, especially for the baby to not receive any help further following its birth.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

Violence is for the weak!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

What do you mean?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

^Well, like, it takes a HELL of a lot more willpower to stick to your guns and values w/o resorting to violence than to giving in to it! Sure, you'll survive longer but, at what cost? Yes I'm a spiritual person, or at least...I try to be! xD


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Well, like, it takes a HELL of a lot more willpower to stick to your guns and values w/o resorting to violence than to giving in to it! Sure, you'll survive longer but, at what cost? Yes I'm a spiritual person, or at least...I try to be! xD



Yeah violence is really ridiculous.  Especially to the extent it goes, and how easily that extent is met.  It's like we all hate each other naturally almost.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 13, 2019)

^It's unfortunate but yeah. Hopefully one day the Earth is a true paradise on, well...EARTH!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

My bet is on Uranus


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2019)

^xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2019)

It’s kinda interesting to see how our values change over time. Examples:

- 70 years ago (and longer), it was perfectly fine to depict racial stereotypes in a positive light in cartoons (like Disney’s Song of the South and Looney Tunes’ Censored Eleven). Now, even joking about crossdressing or going to the opposite gender’s bathroom would be considered highly offensive in today’s media, as we are becoming aware of the transgender issues.
- Long before Roe v Wade, it came to a general acceptation that human life begins at conception. Now we can’t even agree on how many genders there are.
- Throughout most of America’s history, the left-winged population used religion to push their goals through (like when they called slavery a “sin” or when Civil Rights leaders used religion to speak against violence, discrimination, or oppression). Today’s left-wing population hates religion, and they’re either trying to persecute Christians (like when San Antonio banned Chick-fil-a in their airport, which is morally wrong), or they don’t care as they put other rights in front of religious peoples’ rights.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 14, 2019)

While you shouldn't use slurs of any matter it's interesting to see how sensitive society has gotten really.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s kinda interesting to see how our values change over time. Examples:
> 
> - 70 years ago (and longer), it was perfectly fine to depict racial stereotypes in a positive light in cartoons (like Disney’s Song of the South and Looney Tunes’ Censored Eleven). Now, even joking about crossdressing or going to the opposite gender’s bathroom would be considered highly offensive in today’s media, as we are becoming aware of the transgender issues.
> - Long before Roe v Wade, it came to a general acceptation that human life begins at conception. Now we can’t even agree on how many genders there are.
> - Throughout most of America’s history, the left-winged population used religion to push their goals through (like when they called slavery a “sin” or when Civil Rights leaders used religion to speak against violence, discrimination, or oppression). Today’s left-wing population hates religion, and they’re either trying to persecute Christians (like when San Antonio banned Chick-fil-a in their airport, which is morally wrong), or they don’t care as they put other rights in front of religious peoples’ rights.



Yeah "transgender issues" sure


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

No idea wat is going on!!!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

Someone with too much time


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 14, 2019)

Sheila said:


> While you shouldn't use slurs of any matter it's interesting to see how sensitive society has gotten really.



Have you ever considered that people aren't more sensitive they're just??? more aware??? I really hate it when people try to defend racism, homophobia, or sexism even on a minor level by saying that people are more sensitive these days(though you aren't, people do). People have always had these issues and have always complained, the only difference is that people now have a platform to share their ideas. If I was sexually assaulted in the 70's/80's or any time before that the most I could do is tell my friends and parents, maybe even the paper if the assault was bad enough. In the modern era where we have twitter & various other social media I can go online and express my issue and it'll get more traction.
People aren't more sensitive about issues these days, we're just able to see how many people are experiencing these problems. Take for example my school. There were multiple instances of people calling students racial slurs (I'm well aware you said that we shouldn't say racial slurs) and the school did nothing! It was not until these students went online and expressed what was happening that the school took action. So please, PLEASE just leave people alone. I am literally so sick of people telling me I'm sensitive for complaining about the way I've been treated by men. I have been sexually assaulted in public and harassed at school and the last thing I want to hear is someone calling me sensitive.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

Ok. That is the best post i have heard addressing world problems. This is not some place u can walk over people. Those dirty, mean people need to confess what they said and hope and pray their victims will forgive them!!!!!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2019)

Man, this world's a crazy place! Sadly we have a LOOONG way to go before it's even remotely decent!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

LottieandSoul said:


> Have you ever considered that people aren't more sensitive they're just??? more aware??? I really hate it when people try to defend racism, homophobia, or sexism even on a minor level by saying that people are more sensitive these days(though you aren't, people do). People have always had these issues and have always complained, the only difference is that people now have a platform to share their ideas. If I was sexually assaulted in the 70's/80's or any time before that the most I could do is tell my friends and parents, maybe even the paper if the assault was bad enough. In the modern era where we have twitter & various other social media I can go online and express my issue and it'll get more traction.
> People aren't more sensitive about issues these days, we're just able to see how many people are experiencing these problems. Take for example my school. There were multiple instances of people calling students racial slurs (I'm well aware you said that we shouldn't say racial slurs) and the school did nothing! It was only until these students went online and expressed what was happening that the school took action. So please, PLEASE just leave people alone. I am literally so sick of people telling me I'm sensitive for complaining about the way I've been treated by men. I have been sexually assaulted in public and harassed at school and the last thing I want to hear is someone calling me sensitive.



Thanks for sharing that.  I'm sorry that happened to you.  If you need someone to talk to, I'm here.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

And meeee! I was abused b4 i was adopted the second time! ( long story)


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2019)

If there's one band I really love more than anything(well, ALMOST anything) it's gotta be Fu Manchu! They just have such a laid back, slacker vibe to them it's hard NOT to feel good when listening to them!


----------



## Dim (Sep 14, 2019)

pow pow pow!
ow ow ow!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 14, 2019)

Just found about something called Nager Syndrome! Holy CRAP do I feel sorry for people w/ that!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Just found about something called Nager Syndrome! Holy CRAP do I feel sorry for people w/ that!



We're going to discuss the head and neck next week so I hope we'll tackle this syndrome too.  just searched it now and it apparently has something to do with the cheek bones and jaw.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

LottieandSoul said:


> Have you ever considered that people aren't more sensitive they're just??? more aware??? I really hate it when people try to defend racism, homophobia, or sexism even on a minor level by saying that people are more sensitive these days(though you aren't, people do). People have always had these issues and have always complained, the only difference is that people now have a platform to share their ideas. If I was sexually assaulted in the 70's/80's or any time before that the most I could do is tell my friends and parents, maybe even the paper if the assault was bad enough. In the modern era where we have twitter & various other social media I can go online and express my issue and it'll get more traction.
> People aren't more sensitive about issues these days, we're just able to see how many people are experiencing these problems. Take for example my school. There were multiple instances of people calling students racial slurs (I'm well aware you said that we shouldn't say racial slurs) and the school did nothing! It was not until these students went online and expressed what was happening that the school took action. So please, PLEASE just leave people alone. I am literally so sick of people telling me I'm sensitive for complaining about the way I've been treated by men. I have been sexually assaulted in public and harassed at school and the last thing I want to hear is someone calling me sensitive.



Like online would be a better thing... I just think it's pretty selective sadly whose get help and whose don't and this whole posting and confessing online has became some kind of norm and basically allows anyone to harass you even better. It wasn't directed at you, but some issues people are way too aware and clanks down on others not reading about this issue every awake hour. Of course you should treat people with respect but there are some I have a hard time with doing that.

No, YOU are not sensitive, I'm just saying some are because, yeah this online awareness thing is a bit far sometimes. Sexual/rape issues like that is definitely not being sensitive, I'm just saying some communities online are very toxic.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

Also should be added there is one thing making people aware and educate about matters in a good way which I welcome, and another to just act like a little **** and expects everyone to know all the terminology and just live in their social media filter bubble.

Regarding rape and sexual abuse issues, that is definitely not something to joke about nor take lightly, so sorry if you got it that way.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Like online would be a better thing... I just think it's pretty selective sadly whose get help and whose don't and this whole posting and confessing online has became some kind of norm and basically allows anyone to harass you even better. It wasn't directed at you, but some issues people are way too aware and clanks down on others not reading about this issue every awake hour. Of course you should treat people with respect but there are some I have a hard time with doing that.
> 
> No, YOU are not sensitive, I'm just saying some are because, yeah this online awareness thing is a bit far sometimes. Sexual/rape issues like that is definitely not being sensitive, I'm just saying some communities online are very toxic.



Alright, I suppose I can agree with that. Toxicity and sensitivity go hand in hand these days, and I can see that. I have trouble respecting people as well, but I think it's best to always keep an open mind because you never know what someone has gone through/is going through. I've never been a confrontational person so I'm not one to call people out and from that I've learned that just about everyone has a reason for acting the way they do, and I'll admit I was wrong in defending the entirety of people who are 'sensitive' online, because some of them don't have a good reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

LottieandSoul said:


> Alright, I suppose I can agree with that. Toxicity and sensitivity go hand in hand these days, and I can see that. I have trouble respecting people as well, but I think it's best to always keep an open mind because you never know what someone has gone through/is going through. I've never been a confrontational person so I'm not one to call people out and from that I've learned that just about everyone has a reason for acting the way they do, and I'll admit I was wrong in defending the entirety of people who are 'sensitive' online, because some of them don't have a good reason.



Yeah, that was more or less what I was trying to get to. As I mentioned if those people treat others with respect and educates in a good way, I'm more than welcome to listen and learn from it. But if they are gonna act like entitled little kids on high horses thinking everyone knows everything, then no. (Also not your issue, but I've encountered people that does this in other areas like lgbtq+ and such).

I'm very much open to read about issues and people's stories online, but people should be aware others might not be as educated nor know the whole thing.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

Im confused. I probably should stop talking...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Its a show of respect I suppose, though it also underlines this problem I tend to find online a lot.  That being determining who somebody is by just a few words.  Who's the say the **** knockers who is using abuse is actually using it?  Why not just open up, and show support first then when it's apparent by maybe them having a different story, or other things that don't line up, then you can determine that.  I have a bad past that I particularly don't like sharing anymore than just how I was able to cope in the attempt to help others that may have went through the same.  Reasoning to why I don't like sharing it outright is because it's a difficult thing, and I'd rather do it to someone I trust.   That's really kinda hard when anything of the sort is deterred because of "sensitivity" or by immediately saying who somebody is because they may say something like "I don't like cheesecake I had a boyfriend who used to make it and...."  "OH HUH WHAT ARE YOU GETTING AT I KNOW YOUR TYPE!"  "...put strawberries on it which I was allergic too...?"  It's just ridiculous how difficult showing any sense of care is these days.  That is all


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Its a show of respect I suppose, though it also underlines this problem I tend to find online a lot.  That being determining who somebody is by just a few words.  Who's the say the **** knockers who is using abuse is actually using it?  Why not just open up, and show support first then when it's apparent by maybe them having a different story, or other things that don't line up, then you can determine that.  I have a bad past that I particularly don't like sharing anymore than just how I was able to cope in the attempt to help others that may have went through the same.  Reasoning to why I don't like sharing it outright is because it's a difficult thing, and I'd rather do it to someone I trust.   That's really kinda hard when anything of the sort is deterred because of "sensitivity" or by immediately saying who somebody is because they may say something like "I don't like cheesecake I had a boyfriend who used to make it and...."  "OH HUH WHAT ARE YOU GETTING AT I KNOW YOUR TYPE!"  "...put strawberries on it which I was allergic too...?"  It's just ridiculous how difficult showing any sense of care is these days.  That is all



Yeah, I see where you are coming from, but there are ways to act about something and it's perfectly fine not to tell others since it might indeed be difficult. Just saying be respectful and educative if needed and others will respect you.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, I see where you are coming from, but there are ways to act about something and it's perfectly fine not to tell others since it might indeed be difficult. Just saying be respectful and educative if needed and others will respect you.



Yeah, but say the situation in this case is abuse.  Being respectful and informative over the matter may be the last thing that person who went through it would be able to do.  Despite my ability to cope with it all, it wasn't something that I obtained the very next day.  It took a few years and even more beers to do so, and because of such it's what really drives me to do such so easily.  I didn't have really anybody because from it came trust issue, and mood swings.  Mood swings that didn't have me "respectful" enough to even recieve any support.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Yeah, but say the situation in this case is abuse.  Being respectful and informative over the matter may be the last thing that person who went through it would be able to do.  Despite my ability to cope with it all, it wasn't something that I obtained the very next day.  It took a few years and even more beers to do so, and because of such it's what really drives me to do such so easily.  I didn't have really anybody because from it came trust issue, and mood swings.  Mood swings that didn't have me "respectful" enough to even recieve any support.



I don't mean it that way that you should have to do it and act overly mature, but no matter if people ask and especially online don't act high horses over it, that's all. I don't really like talking about my past either due to reasons(mental abuse) but I'm saying no matter what don't act tumblrina over anything. Just tell them "I'd rather not talk about it" and add reasons if you feel like but others should respect regardless. If they don't ignore them.

Also mood swings and not willing to talk is not what I compared it to, I mean people just acting like a ***** and feeling "better" over everyone else. Those are perfectly normal reactions(what you mentioned) and I don't know why you try to turn this to something else. 

Anyways I'll leave it there and feel free to contact me if you have any interesting and good replies not being defensive.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I don't mean it that way that you should do it at once, but no matter if people ask and especially online don't act high horses over it, that's all. I don't really like talking about my past either due to reasons(mental abuse) but I'm saying no matter what don't act tumblrina over anything. Just tell them "I'd rather not talk about it" and add reasons if you feel like but others should respect regardless.
> 
> Also mood swings and not willing to talk is not what I compared it to, I mean people just acting like a ***** and feeling "better" over everyone else. You don't know what others have gone through either, so please don't turn it around to whatever motifs you are here.



I never intended to turn it around, sorry if it seemed that way.  And as for the "superior" people, oh yeah no thanks.  I already received an infraction over one of them here.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I never intended to turn it around, sorry if it seemed that way.  And as for the "superior" people, oh yeah no thanks.  I already received an infraction over one of them here.



Ah, sorry. I might have took it as defensive since I tried to explain I didn't mean those issues in particular, I haven't seen bad beans with those.

Oh yeah, probably me too, or they just loved harassing me.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Ah, sorry. I might have took it as defensive since I tried to explain I didn't mean those issues in particular, I haven't seen bad beans with those.
> 
> Oh yeah, probably me too, or they just loved harassing me.



Loved harassing you?  Let me at em!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Loved harassing you?  Let me at em!



Lmao it was ages ago but I had this user sending me stalking pm's just because I posted reasons why my country is not that good and they threw a hissfit. Yes Sweden is probs better than the US but holy jesus she was going on. and we have our flaws.
And it's okay I blocked her and I don't think she's active anyway.

Also I had this oranges person basically flame ****posting me some years ago as well but I think they got banned luckily.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Lmao it was ages ago but I had this user sending me stalking pm's just because I posted reasons why my country is not that good and they threw a hissfit. Yes Sweden is probs better than the US but holy jesus she was going on. and we have our flaws.
> And it's okay I blocked her and I don't think she's active anyway.



Sweden is really not all that good either.  Yes the metric scale as of 2019 shows that Sweden is the number one best place to live, but they also have strict immigration laws even worst than Japan, and the weather is almost always cold.  While I'm not fond of some things in the US either, with its polarizing views politically that have led to pretty atrocious things as of late, or how disgusting some places can be.  I still love it here always.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Sweden is really not all that good either.  Yes the metric scale as of 2019 shows that Sweden is the number one best place to live, but they also have strict immigration laws even worst than Japan, and the weather is almost always cold.  While I'm not fond of some things in the US either, with its polarizing views politically that have led to pretty atrocious things as of late, or how disgusting some places can be.  I still love it here always.



Yeah it's definitely not all gold here that I can say. And yeah I'd say weather is definitely one of the worst things here, I'd rather live somewhere hot. No reason to hate on where others live though so I guess that person was just.. uh bit off their wheels.

And yeah that other were more or less a troll making multiples of accounts lmao.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah it's definitely not all gold here that I can say. And yeah I'd say weather is definitely one of the worst things here, I'd rather live somewhere hot. No reason to hate on where others live though so I guess that person was just.. uh bit off their wheels.
> 
> And yeah that other were more or less a troll making multiples of accounts lmao.



Aw missed opportunity for a rhyme scheme.  Its not always gold because the weather is always cold~ 
When I read of those things in Sweden I also took the time to look at pictures, and the document stating all of things just felt more and more visceral with each amazing shot.  I think I would prefer to go there first, and be told "No you're not cool enough" before making that kind of judgement.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

It is NOT lovely in florida! Its so hot that flies retreat to peoples toilets!!! Not to mention the tropical storms we have been gettin'! And thats one fact tourists are always forgettin'! Hot dog that rhymed!!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2019)

Why people think 'The Exorcist' is one of the scariest movies of all time is beyond me! I don't find it scary at all....I mean, sure, if you're a Christian MAYBE, but otherwise, no! There are definitely far more creepy, disturbing and/or scary movies out there than that! Case-in-point:

Jacob's Ladder
Eraserhead
Ju-on: The Grudge(don't bother w/ the American remake, it's tame af compared to this, the original)


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

Yoshi is mario's best friend. Yoshi is toad's cousin. Yoshi is related to cloud guy that holds up the go signal in mario kart


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Yoooooooooooooooooo

Shi


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

LoL 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Yoooooooo



Spoiler



SHIIIII


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2019)

This guy's got a good point:


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

So this explains that random thread.  This is a high that's really not worth it.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Aw missed opportunity for a rhyme scheme.  Its not always gold because the weather is always cold~
> When I read of those things in Sweden I also took the time to look at pictures, and the document stating all of things just felt more and more visceral with each amazing shot.  I think I would prefer to go there first, and be told "No you're not cool enough" before making that kind of judgement.



Not sure what you are about cause I don't exactly read stuff about Sweden other than our news channels so...

But yeah if you're pointing to that person, yeah they should go here first.

Aaaanyway. Why do I have to read somewhat useless texts.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Conversations really aren't your strong point are they?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Conversations really aren't your strong point are they?



Not really when people go on something random that might or might not be related (also don't you think that's a bit rude to ask lol).


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Not really when people go on something random that might or might not be related (also don't you think that's a bit rude to ask lol).



Oh well I suppose mentioning pictures was random.  I don't tend to just allow one thing to provide exposure of something.  I was looking into our own immigration here when stumbling on it, and the text had it claimed that those who found Sweden better should know that they had an even stricter law.  So I then thought, well that's not fair to those who maybe don't like how we handle it surely there's more than that.  Also, isn't it equally as rude to call what I said useless?  Or am I getting confused?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2019)

The worst things Trump said:

In 2016, he suggested that the “2nd Amendment people” will deal with Hillary Clinton.
In 2017, he said that “both sides are to blame” in the Charlottesville attack.
In 2018, he said an offensive term about developing nations.
In 2019, he told four girls to go back to their countries of their origin.

Despite all that, I heard worse from other politicians each year, especially Maxine Waters and Eric Swalwell. I will never forget when someone called for violence against Trump’s cabinet members. I will never forget when someone else suggested nuking our own citizens.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Oh well I suppose mentioning pictures was random.  I don't tend to just allow one thing to provide exposure of something.  I was looking into our own immigration here when stumbling on it, and the text had it claimed that those who found Sweden better should know that they had an even stricter law.  So I then thought, well that's not fair to those who maybe don't like how we handle it surely there's more than that.  Also, isn't it equally as rude to call what I said useless?  Or am I getting confused?



Well you explained now what you was talking about so I get the idea, because first I thought it was random. And yeah there are probably both stricter and leaner countries, what do I know?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

So those other things are worth forgetting then?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> So those other things are worth forgetting then?



If you’re talking about Trump’s comments, no. All bad things said by politicians should all be remembered.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2019)

Not sure I wanna come here anymore.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Not sure I wanna come here anymore.



What’s wrong, friend?  Feel free to PM me about it if you want.  I would hate to see you leave.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Not sure I wanna come here anymore.



Whats up?


----------



## Psydye (Sep 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> What’s wrong, friend?  Feel free to PM me about it if you want.  I would hate to see you leave.





MelloDimensions said:


> Whats up?



Idk, I just think I need time to even out my thoughts a little!


----------



## Dim (Sep 18, 2019)

That moment when there's only _TWO_ members online...


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 18, 2019)

Legendary



Psydye said:


> Idk, I just think I need time to even out my thoughts a little!



Wow you can do that?  Well that's more than I've even accomplished.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 19, 2019)

Lol same!! I was nominated for brain brawl yayyyy


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2019)

God bless everyone on here w/ mental issues!!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2019)

Going to a psych unittomorrow!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2019)

Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, the Tooth Fairy, a smart blonde, and a good lawyer are walking down a sidewalk and sees a $20 bill. Who picks it up?



Spoiler: Answer



It stays on the sidewalk. None of them exist.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 21, 2019)

Keep your day job


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 21, 2019)

......... I am walking back to home! Gracia is kinda shaky so we couldnt talk tonight. Almost nearing th- WAT DE? Ahhhhhk! Nodjdjjssjskskkssk

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god.... Im in for it..... Just dropped my i pad..................Halp oh phew its not broken....


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Psydye (Sep 25, 2019)

Diversity for diversity's sake is stupid.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2019)

I completed all 95 main scenarios on Roller Coaster Tycoon Classic. Boy it took a long time (May 2018 to September 2019)! The best part is that I finally got to explore the scenario that appears on the title screen in the iOS version of RCT.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

So you're saying it was a roller coaster of a journey?  I'll leave


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> So you're saying it was a roller coaster of a journey?  I'll leave



It sure was. I even had to go through some loops, but also loopholes. There were a couple of exciting scenarios, but also a lot of intense ones.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 26, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It sure was. I even had to go through some loops, but also loopholes. There were a couple of exciting scenarios, but also a lot of intense ones.


So intense to make you want to hurl on the tilt a whirl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> So intense to make you want to hurl on the tilt a whirl



But this journey was a lot of amusement for me.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 26, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I completed all 95 main scenarios on Roller Coaster Tycoon Classic. Boy it took a long time (May 2018 to September 2019)! The best part is that I finally got to explore the scenario that appears on the title screen in the iOS version of RCT.



That's quite a feat! Good job Apples!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 27, 2019)

Wish I was dead.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 27, 2019)

I honestly have thought about what would happened if I died, or just how people would react.  So I've been there.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 27, 2019)

Best advice, "Don't trust anyone"
Especially with money


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Best advice, "Don't trust anyone"
> Especially with money



Oh yes sadly. I'm very careful tho whom I lend to and I always make sure to get it back.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

I always help others especially financially.   I like to think that money is like a lousy way to keep score, so that stuff doesn't really bother me, and in the event that I don't see like 20$ again, well that's pretty cheap to get rid of a thief!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I always help others especially financially.   I like to think that money is like a lousy way to keep score, so that stuff doesn't really bother me, and in the event that I don't see like 20$ again, well that's pretty cheap to get rid of a thief!



Well if you constantly lend out smaller sums, they add up to a big and unless you earn really good and have the opportunity to do that to left and right I'd be careful or people would probably take advantage. And like if it's just a few dolares to help someone out, fine but anything over $10 you give it back bruh.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 28, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Best advice, "Don't trust anyone"
> Especially with money



Yeah I've been burned so many times, not necessarily with money but with other things that I don't trust anyone with anything except maybe my sister. I don't talk to her a lot but I know she cares and has my best interests in mind. Anyone else can go kick rocks.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Well if you constantly lend out smaller sums, they add up to a big and unless you earn really good and have the opportunity to do that to left and right I'd be careful or people would probably take advantage. And like if it's just a few dolares to help someone out, fine but anything over $10 you give it back bruh.



20 is about the limit for me, and there's no additional for that same person unless I'm aware of how bad the situation is.  Even then that whole aspect of loaning for really anything I find to kind of atrocious as is.  Especially when it concerns family, and not even on my part.  My cousin asked me one time to help her move, but she first started her request with how I would be paid.  The generosity is appreciated, but the fact that the payment is expected automatically just feels really disheartening to me.  Again, with family especially.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> 20 is about the limit for me, and there's no additional for that same person unless I'm aware of how bad the situation is.  Even then that whole aspect of loaning for really anything I find to kind of atrocious as is.  Especially when it concerns family, and not even on my part.  My cousin asked me one time to help her move, but she first started her request with how I would be paid.  The generosity is appreciated, but the fact that the payment is expected automatically just feels really disheartening to me.  Again, with family especially.



Yeah it was just an example. I don't mind helping someone I know like buying a coffee once but if they wanna do it all the time or ask several times without offering to pay back when you remind then no.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Yeah it was just an example. I don't mind helping someone I know like buying a coffee once but if they wanna do it all the time or ask several times without offering to pay back when you remind then no.



I would at least get them food.  I don't know about only a coffee.  I just realized I'd probably be a horrible millionaire honestly.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2019)

If I were rich I'd like to help out as many people as possible! But at the same time, I know there have to be limits!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah I couldn't be depended on, but I really do see myself handing out fat sacks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2019)

New York City’s new politically correct law actually violates the 8th amendment. A more appropriate fine for calling people dehumanizing terms should be $250 or $500. Didn’t they forget that excessive fines and making prisoners pay excessive fees to get out of jail violate the 8th amendment too? It’s not just for cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2019)

^People are being fined for calling someone a name? Seems a bit excessive.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^People are being fined for calling someone a name? Seems a bit excessive.



It makes perfect sense. The term “illegal alien” is a very insensitive term. True or false, it’s a racial stereotype. So that’s why I think a fine is fine, just not an excessively high fine.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 29, 2019)

Fines are never fine.  Get one, and you won't be saying that.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 29, 2019)

Sleep seems to be coming slightly easier lately! Not a WHOLE lot...but it's getting better!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 29, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It makes perfect sense. The term “illegal alien” is a very insensitive term. True or false, it’s a racial stereotype. So that’s why I think a fine is fine, just not an excessively high fine.



I understand the purpose but are they gonna fine all billion of people in the US for using slurs regardless of what their mother tongue is or?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Sleep seems to be coming slightly easier lately! Not a WHOLE lot...but it's getting better!



I wish I could say the same thing lol

Last weekend I went one night without my sleeping meds, and I had to lay in my bed in the dark for four and a half hours before I could fall asleep. What an awful night it was.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 1, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



I guess blue shells hate conspiracy theories too.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2019)

Anyone else depressed af?! :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Anyone else depressed af?! :/



Literally all the time. Like I'm not even joking, my depression has been severe for about a month now. Pretty sure it's being caused by workers fatigue and overall lack of motivation :/


----------



## Psydye (Oct 2, 2019)

^Definitely sorry to hear! I've been struggling for years! Ever since these ****ing hallucinogenic trips I had!!


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Anyone else depressed af?! :/



I can't get any motivation to get work done lately, so I beat myself up for not doing enough, then I feel bad and don't want to work so I beat myself up even more which makes me feel even worse...it's a whole thing. :/


----------



## Dim (Oct 2, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Anyone else depressed af?! :/


pretty much...


----------



## Bcat (Oct 2, 2019)

we should form a group or sth


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

There is a group

Its called TBT


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2019)

Just watched South Park again last night. I can’t believe how psychotic Randy Marsh has gotten. It makes McMurphy (One Flew over the Cuckoos’ Nest) and Jack Torrence (The Shining) look like the most sane men.

I cannot go over the details on what I mean, but if you watch either episode of South Park’s 23rd Season, you can see what I really mean.

Before this season, Randy Marsh was at his worst in “Nightmare on Facetime” and “Holiday Special”. And even outside these episodes, he done other crazy things. Along with him, there’s also Cartman, who did so many horrible things during the show’s entire run (my least favorite thing he did was that he acted like a spoiled brat, falsely accused his mother of a crime on national television, just to get what he wants). Other characters had their low points.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 2, 2019)

I haven't seen South Park in years.  What's funny is that it was when I was _allowed_ to see it from getting old enough that I strayed from it.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 3, 2019)

I never would have thought South Park would be around for so long.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 3, 2019)

I should sleep easy tonight! 2x 20mg OPs + 7x 50mg diphenhydramines + 2x 5mg melatonins! Believe it or not this actually isn't the most amount amount of sleeping/relaxation meds/chemicals I've put in myself at once! I've had it BAAAAAD at times!! Thankfully, though, my usage is-or rather, HAS-decreased substantially!!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2019)

Psydye said:


> I should sleep easy tonight! 2x 20mg OPs + 7x 50mg diphenhydramines + 2x 5mg melatonins! Believe it or not this actually isn't the most amount amount of sleeping/relaxation meds/chemicals I've put in myself at once! I've had it BAAAAAD at times!! Thankfully, though, my usage is-or rather, HAS-decreased substantially!!



Geez, I hope you do sleep well tonight.  I’m still catching up on lost sleep from the summer myself, lol


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2019)

My mom OD-ed and now she's at the hospital!! Really hope she turns out to be okay!!! ;n:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

Psydye said:


> My mom OD-ed and now she's at the hospital!! Really hope she turns out to be okay!!! ;n:



;; omg what happened...i'm sorry for you man D:


----------



## Psydye (Oct 4, 2019)

^Well turns out she's doing fine now, thanks for the concern though!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Well turns out she's doing fine now, thanks for the concern though!



Ah, glad to hear :0 Nps!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 4, 2019)

hang in there dude. glad she is doing better.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 4, 2019)

Bcat said:


> we should form a group or sth



Yes pls


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2019)

Somehow, I’m afraid of becoming rich and successful. One thing I learned is that power corrupts people, and I do not want to be greedy, spoiled, or tyrannical.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 5, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Somehow, I’m afraid of becoming rich and successful. One thing I learned is that power corrupts people, and I do not want to be greedy, spoiled, or tyrannical.



Becoming rich is pretty difficult these days.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 6, 2019)

Poor people know how to be richer than rich people just from the imagination alone.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2019)

RIP Ginger Baker 

Also ugh this AQW quest still trying to kill me but I gotta finish this at some point...


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2019)

^Didn't know he died! RIP.


----------



## Dim (Oct 6, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Somehow, I?m afraid of becoming rich and successful. One thing I learned is that power corrupts people, and I do not want to be greedy, spoiled, or tyrannical.


ya, I too can be rich and successful but i choose not to.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2019)

Even on a road trip where the speed limit is high, cars move much slower than airplanes. Yet, if you look out the window of either vehicle, things seem to pass faster in a car than on a plane.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 7, 2019)

Withdrawals be like:

Cocaine: I'm hot ****!
Heroin: You WISH!
Benzodiazepines: Haha, that's cute!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2019)

If the Rays go against the Nationals this year, then no matter what the outcome is, 6 teams haven’t won the World Series. However, this also leaves the Seattle Mariners as the only team to never make it to the World Series.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2019)

Seeing the new South Park episode on anti-vaxxers made me come up with this argument:

If the quality of public education is declining in the United States (thanks to the teachers’ union, government regulations, and ultra-liberal ideas like “grades are unfair”), you have no reason to refuse vaccinations towards your children out of fear of autism. Especially when vaccinations prevent highly dangerous diseases such as smallpox, measles, and polio. And if they can’t tolerate people with autism, then why should we tolerate them?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 9, 2019)

Honestly the fact that anti-vaxxers are so prominent aid to how it would seem the education system is declining.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 13, 2019)

Going to a psych unit monday!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2019)

The Galarian Ponyta reminds me of the Alolan Vulpix. I would love to see a picture of both of them standing next to each other.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Going to a psych unit monday!



I hope things went well for you


----------



## Psydye (Oct 14, 2019)

^Haven't gone yet(was a holiday, apparently) so going to tomorrow!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> ^Haven't gone yet(was a holiday, apparently) so going to tomorrow!



I thought Columbus day was an observance for federal employees.  You learn something new I suppose.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2019)

Just only one baseball team hasn’t made it to the World Series now.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 16, 2019)

Which one is that?  I don't really follow baseball.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Which one is that?  I don't really follow baseball.



The Seattle Mariners. They are the only team to never make it to the World Series, and they currently have the longest postseason drought, at 18 years.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 17, 2019)

I've wanted to start posting covers online but I'm too afraid/don't know what to do to get started. Any advice??


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 17, 2019)

LottieandSoul said:


> I've wanted to start posting covers online but I'm too afraid/don't know what to do to get started. Any advice??



What kind of covers?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 17, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> What kind of covers?



Song  covers


----------



## Bcat (Oct 17, 2019)

Just...checking to see if you can earn fear essence in the basement...

- - - Post Merge - - -

You can.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 17, 2019)

LottieandSoul said:


> Song  covers



Ohhh
You can maybe post one here.  Have just a small group see it first?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2019)

Types of jokes that you should never tell:

1. Jokes about other people or serious situations
2. Derogatory jokes (i.e. racist jokes) or jokes based on tragedies (i.e. 9/11 jokes)
3. Dirty jokes
4. Jokes that don’t make sense
5. Jokes that are just stupid or too childish


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2019)

Ehh dirty jokes are the best as long as you are in the circle of people who knows and can take them. Generally only problem I have is rape/assault/molest etc. jokes. Yeah there are some slurs you shouldn't use as well but people these days are too aware/sensitive when people just tell some random old joke etc. Not minimizing anyone or what they have been through but come on. Also I don't like when mainly males make anti-feminist/sexist jokes just because they think it's PC to be feminist and share such views.

Makes no sense/childish jokes are the best as well lmao.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 17, 2019)

Dirty jokes aka poke jokes.  I hear those all the time.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 17, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Ohhh
> You can maybe post one here.  Have just a small group see it first?


Good idea. I suppose that would go on the museum? Or should I make a private youtube video shareable by link and put it here???


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Ehh dirty jokes are the best as long as you are in the circle of people who knows and can take them. Generally only problem I have is rape/assault/molest etc. jokes. Yeah there are some slurs you shouldn't use as well but people these days are too aware/sensitive when people just tell some random old joke etc. Not minimizing anyone or what they have been through but come on. Also I don't like when mainly males make anti-feminist/sexist jokes just because they think it's PC to be feminist and share such views.
> 
> Makes no sense/childish jokes are the best as well lmao.



The order the items are listed in is the priority of what’s more unacceptable. The higher an item in the list is, the more inappropriate they are.

It’s not nice to make fun of other people, even if they’re celebrities, and even if the joke is not told in front of their faces. Others might respect those people, and if they didn’t know them, your jokes would give others bad impressions on that person. Jokes about emergency situations or other serious stuff would make people panic, which is why those jokes are definitely a no-go.

Offensive jokes are fine, but it depends on what situation you’re in, where you are, who’s around you, and who you’re telling the joke to. You don’t want to tell a black joke while visiting a Civil Rights Museum or in front of a black community, especially if the joke has connections to slavery or the Jim Crow era. You don’t want to tell a 9/11 joke while in an airport or on September 11th. In fact, it’s best to not tell offensive jokes in front of anybody you don’t know very much. Otherwise, people would think you are a highly offensive person (well these jokes are highly offensive). Therefore, you must be careful about telling these jokes.

Adult jokes (both political and sexual) are less taboo and more acceptable than the other two I listed, but the reason why they’re still taboo is because they are not safe for kids, not safe for school, not safe for work. You can’t tell these when there several children around or in places children have legal access to. You may also not want to tell these jokes in front of elderly people (in the US) because they grew up in a time when religion played a much larger role.

The bottom two aren’t even taboo at all. They’re just not good jokes. If you want to tell a joke, the purpose is to make them laugh. And if they don’t make sense, people aren’t going to laugh. Also, stupid jokes and childish jokes are only effective if the audience are children, but not when they’re adults.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

Here are my news:

1. The Astros lead the Yankees 3 to 1. If the Yankees don?t win today, they will not continue, thus making the 2010s the very first decade the Yankees don?t even show up in the World Series.
2. Elizabeth Warren may be a big liar and Bernie Sanders is a complete socialist, but Beto O?Rourke seems more like a dictator than the other 2020 presidential candidates (including Donald Trump). What?s more shameful is that he is from Texas, and he is the opposite of what Texans value.
3. Eco-friendly or not, both methods are bad for the environment. And taking the third option (stop having power, stop producing items etc) is way worse than both methods (since going back steps in technology is bad for humanity).
4. Pok?mon comes out in exactly 4 weeks. When I blog about Sword/Shield, I?m thinking about writing them in Shakespearean English.


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

ks chiefs are gonna get worse without there qb


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 18, 2019)

LottieandSoul said:


> Good idea. I suppose that would go on the museum? Or should I make a private youtube video shareable by link and put it here???



It's how you want to go about it really.  I think the most accessible would be the YouTube channel, and showing us.  Then once you feel more confident depending on what we say you can then make it unprivate, and share however you like.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

One of the biggest atrocities related to Halloween is something that has forever ruined Halloween.

That would be *fun-sized candy*. A complete abomination.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Isn't it strange that we condition our children to never accept candy from strangers, and at Halloween, we send them out to collect candy from strangers?


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Isn't it strange that we condition our children to never accept candy from strangers, and at Halloween, we send them out to collect candy from strangers?



My parents did this but always inspected the candy we (my sister and I) got afterwards. If it has any hole or rip in the slightest it was trash. We never ate all of it also, most was thrown out, not even if it was those wack knock off candies. Thrown out just because 'we don't need to have so much candy in the house'.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> My parents did this but always inspected the candy we (my sister and I) got afterwards. If it has any hole or rip in the slightest it was trash. We never ate all of it also, most was thrown out, not even if it was those wack knock off candies. Thrown out just because 'we don't need to have so much candy in the house'.



They could inject the candy with poison! 

Not to make anyone paranoid.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 18, 2019)

Lol I was a bit sad the other day and was just sitting on the stairs in front of some building chilling and a lady was walking her dog and it had little socks on so I smiled at them and she walked over to me and said “have a lolly,” gave me a mentos and kept walking


----------



## Dim (Oct 18, 2019)

Where oh where is my auto insurance?


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> They could inject the candy with poison!
> 
> Not to make anyone paranoid.



But in order to inject the candy there still has to be an opening in the wrapper.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> But in order to inject the candy there still has to be an opening in the wrapper.



It would be hard to find the tiny hole a syringe would make.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2019)

Constantine said:


> It would be hard to find the tiny hole a syringe would make.



Use a magnifying glass?

Think I did ToT when I was a kid with some neighbor chica, glad I'm not growing up today when people do creepy things and poison candies n stuff.. ewww.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 19, 2019)

People are saying that they're poisoning the candy when candy is pretty much poison any way.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2019)

Jason Voorhees said:


> Isn't it strange that we condition our children to never accept candy from strangers, and at Halloween, we send them out to collect candy from strangers?



I wasn't allowed to participate in trick or treating as a child for this reason. My mother "doesn't believe" in Halloween. 

It kind of backfired on her. Now I live like it's Halloween everyday. I've a ceramic skull sat in front of the TV right now with a tealight burning inside. The lights are off so it's glowing like a jack-o'-latern.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2019)

As long as the heat wave is gone, the hottest days in October are 80?F to 89?F. The coldest can be as low as 32?F.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> As long as the heat wave is gone, the hottest days in October are 80?F to 89?F. The coldest can be as low as 32?F.



There were a few days at the beginning of the month where it was around 85-95?F here in Ohio. I think that was a record temperature for October here.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2019)

its going to be in the 90s in Los Angeles all this week. Dry heat at that


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 20, 2019)

Thankfully it's been at a steady upper 50s/lower 60s for me.  My kinda weather


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

It’s been really hot here for the last couple weeks but today it’s overcast and I’m loving it


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 21, 2019)

I like how this has devolved to weather chat.  Is this "General Discussion" or "General Small Talk"?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2019)

Some question about the newer generations:

1. If they don’t want to learn math or science, why do they want free healthcare? People need to learn math and science if they want to become doctors, and there’s no way you can receive healthcare when there are no doctors.
2. If they don’t want to learn math or science, why do they become secular and less religious? You can’t believe in only science, yet learn very little of it and make no scientific contributions.
3. If they don’t want to learn math or science, why do they want to use the internet, smartphones, or computers? You can’t have computers or internet without technology, and you can’t have technology without math or science.
4. If they want internet, smartphones, and free healthcare, and want to become secular, then why do they not want to learn math or science? I don’t see how our newer generations would succeed if they want all of the above, and not math or science.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 21, 2019)

Yeah especially when the math calls for a 400$ visit to instead be 5,000$ due to over-inflation.  Allowing your insurance to cover the actual bill, but making you a slave to the unnecessary remainder.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Some question about the newer generations:
> 
> 1. If they don’t want to learn math or science, why do they want free healthcare? People need to learn math and science if they want to become doctors, and there’s no way you can receive healthcare when there are no doctors.
> 2. If they don’t want to learn math or science, why do they become secular and less religious? You can’t believe in only science, yet learn very little of it and make no scientific contributions.
> ...



Who said that most of the newer gen doesn't want to learn math/science lol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Who said that most of the newer gen doesn't want to learn math/science lol



I dunno lol...

Anyway glad I could get PC and make an attempt at the event, man I'd hate to miss out on it.


----------



## Zura (Oct 22, 2019)

People seem to like the aesthetics I make. Might start taking requests while I'm free


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 22, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> People seem to like the aesthetics I make. Might start taking requests while I'm free



I volunteer as tribute?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2019)

Back from the psych ward.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome back, I hope all is well.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 22, 2019)

^I'm just glad to be home! <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

hopefully now you can relax


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2019)

^Trying to.


----------



## Zura (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm having fun just messing around with graphic designs and animations. I gained the skills through meme making and I absolutly love making things for people to enjoy


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I'm having fun just messing around with graphic designs and animations. I gained the skills through meme making and I absolutly love making things for people to enjoy



This guys skill is out of this world.


----------



## Zura (Oct 23, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> This guys skill is out of this world.



I hardly deserve such praise. My stuff is sub-par at best but I do enjoy making them.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 23, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I hardly deserve such praise. My stuff is sub-par at best but I do enjoy making them.



But you made me a galaxy which is why I said that haha


----------



## Psydye (Oct 24, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Spoiler



..is that an actual game lol.

anyway friday night time to get wasted


----------



## Dim (Oct 25, 2019)

noooo our colors are gone....


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)

Good it was getting annoying


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2019)

It took Nintendo less than 3 years to sell 15 million Nintendo Switch units in the United States (and the rest of the Americas) alone. Yet, Nintendo wasn’t able to sell 14 million Wii U units across the entire planet, and it lasted 4 years. I think Disney’s The Black Cauldron was more successful than the Wii U.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It took Nintendo less than 3 years to sell 15 million Nintendo Switch units in the United States (and the rest of the Americas) alone. Yet, Nintendo wasn’t able to sell 14 million Wii U units across the entire planet, and it lasted 4 years. I think Disney’s The Black Cauldron was more successful than the Wii U.



I always thought the Wii-U was a great system from what I saw, though much to the point of it's low sales I never owned on, so I don't really have a foot in this race. Or a Wii-U for that matter!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)

Thinking of playing some Alan Wake soon..not sure!


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)

Why am I so painfully awkward?


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 28, 2019)

Because you probably think about it too much.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 28, 2019)

^Yeah, probably lol.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 29, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



When I watched the movie I kept thinking 'wow that knife looks hecca fake'.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2019)

When I hosted that last 300 TBT giveaway, I was originally going to call some of the Christmas songs “sacred Christmas songs”, but I said “songs with the religious meaning of Christmas” to avoid confusion.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2019)

Going on 2 days now w/o sleep. Can't wait to get that ****ing Klonopin. -.-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2019)

Throughout my entire stay on the forums, I noticed a few things not explicitly stated in the Rules and Guidelines or in the rules in other threads that you can get in trouble for doing. Although it makes perfect sense on why you can?t do it, as the staff have their reasons, by not stating it in the rules, it?s injustice to moderate people for doing so. Like what I said last year on my blog, ?if it?s not stated in the rules, then it shouldn?t be a rule?.

I wouldn?t name any specific examples since that is close to talking about others? moderations, and it can be disrespectful to the staff (depending on how I talk about it), but all I can say is that it?s mostly about discussing any form of drama that happened on this site beyond the source of the drama (both time and location). Although I?m allowed to share my life experiences on my blog, I shouldn?t call out anyone, use exact quotes, or allude to specific offenses.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2019)

Hope I get some shuteye tonight. 3x 1mg K-pins, 4x 50mg Benadryls, and 5-10mg worth of melatonin.


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Hope I get some shuteye tonight. 3x 1mg K-pins, 4x 50mg Benadryls, and 5-10mg worth of melatonin.


wow that's a lot. Hope you get your rest though, insomnia is a pain


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 30, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Throughout my entire stay on the forums, I noticed a few things not explicitly stated in the Rules and Guidelines or in the rules in other threads that you can get in trouble for doing. Although it makes perfect sense on why you can’t do it, as the staff have their reasons, by not stating it in the rules, it’s injustice to moderate people for doing so. Like what I said last year on my blog, “if it’s not stated in the rules, then it shouldn’t be a rule”.
> 
> I wouldn’t name any specific examples since that is close to talking about others’ moderations, and it can be disrespectful to the staff (depending on how I talk about it), but all I can say is that it’s mostly about discussing any form of drama that happened on this site beyond the source of the drama (both time and location). Although I’m allowed to share my life experiences on my blog, I shouldn’t call out anyone, use exact quotes, or allude to specific offenses.



I feel like that falls in to the 'keep things respectful, friendly and a good place for other members ect...' part of the rules. Somewhere it says in the rules (I think) to not promote a hostile environment, do not talk about other members in a negative way and to settle disputes with members via VM or PM. If even after all that there can't be a general agreement or settlement, report their behaviour to a staff member.

I don't have any issue with the way staff run the site. They can't possibly put every single little instance of warning, reportable or punishable behaviour in the rules. If they did that, there would be bound to have a loophole, other go around or new method of harrassment. And, because it isn't specifically stated in the rules, the staff can't do anythin about it until it is in the rules. It really falls under the whole 'be nice don't be a turd *ect...* category. As members we agree to abide by the rules even (even if at times we don't) and we have to really follow the ect... part. Does this classify as harrassment? Well according to the rules stated it isnt BUT the ect... part makes it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I feel like that falls in to the 'keep things respectful, friendly and a good place for other members ect...' part of the rules. Somewhere it says in the rules (I think) to not promote a hostile environment, do not talk about other members in a negative way and to settle disputes with members via VM or PM. If even after all that there can't be a general agreement or settlement, report their behaviour to a staff member.
> 
> I don't have any issue with the way staff run the site. They can't possibly put every single little instance of warning, reportable or punishable behaviour in the rules. If they did that, there would be bound to have a loophole, other go around or new method of harrassment. And, because it isn't specifically stated in the rules, the staff can't do anythin about it until it is in the rules. It really falls under the whole 'be nice don't be a turd *ect...* category. As members we agree to abide by the rules even (even if at times we don't) and we have to really follow the ect... part. Does this classify as harrassment? Well according to the rules stated it isnt BUT the ect... part makes it.



That may be true, but here’s what I mean:

1. Discussing drama from some threads into other threads (even if you don’t call people out or refer to what they do). Even quoting those who discuss drama from other threads would result in your post get deleted.
2. Discussing past drama.
3. Bringing attention to discussions about this site from other sites.
4. Complaining about how you’re being treated or how the staff operate their business.

Unless if you are breaking the rules that I haven’t mentioned here, none of these are mentioned in the rules. Yet, I could see how they are problematic and why the staff frowns upon these.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween, folks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2019)

World Series is over. Nationals have one their first World Series.

Five facts I can name:

1. As of now, only six teams have yet to win the World Series (and only one to make it to the World Series).
2. And only four teams won the World Series once. Combined with the teams that haven’t won a World Series, that’s five from each league.
3. This is the first World Series where nobody won their home game, as the visitor team won every game, regardless of what team is the visitor team.
4. Since Donald Trump was president, the team that comes from a more eastern city has always beaten the team from a western city in the World Series.
5. Every World Series the Astros appeared in, the team from the more eastern city wins the World Series.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah, I already predicted the Nationals were going to win the World Series before it even started, so I’m not surprised to be honest.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2019)

Hopefully, I can see a Mariners vs Brewers World Series next year, or a Padres vs Rangers World Series


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hopefully, I can see a Mariners vs Brewers World Series next year, or a Padres vs Rangers World Series



Those would be cool... but very unlikely, lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2019)

Sometimes, video game soundtrack have songs that sound similar to others. Case in Point: The background music in Moo Moo Meadows from Mario Kart Wii (and one of the Retro tracks in Mario Kart 8 and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe) sounds a lot like “Jesus bleibet meine Freude” (Jesu, song of joy).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2019)

So last month began hot, but ended cold. I also checked last night’s weather. Here’s what I can remember:

- The weather is clear. No clouds in the sky.
- The temperature was 32?. That’s when water freezes.
- The humidity is 100%. That would make the cold even colder.

Also, when will I finally see more news about what Pok?mon will be available in Sword and Shield? I only saw four Galarian forms. That’s it.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 1, 2019)

lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 2, 2019)

Today I feel good. Must be the cloudy morning


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2019)

man.. _In the mood for love_ must be one of the most beautiful films to ever be made.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2019)

I noticed that people have stopped commenting on my blog. I haven’t received any blog comments in a long time. What happened?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I noticed that people have stopped commenting on my blog. I haven’t received any blog comments in a long time. What happened?


Ngl I've only looked at the blog tree like once in the last 3-4 months lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2019)

I thought the Christmas filter incident was more funny than the York filter prank.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2019)

If my birthday is within the period of Lent (Ash Wednesday included), then there is a 100% chance that Easter will be in March.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2019)

Text Structure - Animal Crossing Examples:


Sequence - Game guides
Descriptive - Game features
Comparison/Contrast - Changes between two games
Problem/Solution - Game ideas
Cause/Effect - Game guides


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2019)

Completely random, but does anyone have an HD image of the Strange/Weird doll? I wanna see that baby up close


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Completely random, but does anyone have an HD image of the Strange/Weird doll? I wanna see that baby up close


I found this on the doll house of horrors thread on the bulletin board.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> I found this on the doll house of horrors thread on the bulletin board.



That's amazing lmao ty <3


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

man can i go watch in the mood for love again i ****ing love that movie..wong kar-wai is the best!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Flyffel (Nov 6, 2019)

Has there been any word on the possible TBT Fair 2019 in December except that it might happen?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2019)

I hate being alone.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2019)

Bless everyone on here. For just everything!


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 7, 2019)

Bless you too!


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2019)

holy crap I just remembered Fred. Wtf happened to that internet nutcase?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2019)

Nox said:


> holy crap I just remembered Fred. Wtf happened to that internet nutcase?



You know I never found him to be funny when I was a kid. Was it just me?


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2019)

I have addiction issues. Need to get away from the benzos and opiates.


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You know I never found him to be funny when I was a kid. Was it just me?


Nahhh I found his vids stupid af


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2019)

I give up on people!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2019)

Everybody hates sea basses in Animal Crossing, but sea basses sure do love Reese. That’s why they’re so common in ACNL.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 9, 2019)

Nox said:


> holy crap I just remembered Fred. Wtf happened to that internet nutcase?



From what I know, he was in 3 different Fred movies which were all critically panned, then he sort of disappeared into irrelevancy. 

I Hate Everything has a pretty good video on the Fred movie trilogy. I won't link it here, since it's probably not appropriate for this site.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> From what I know, he was in 3 different Fred movies which were all critically panned, then he sort of disappeared into irrelevancy.
> 
> I Hate Everything has a pretty good video on the Fred movie trilogy. I won't link it here, since it's probably not appropriate for this site.



I love the I Hate Everything channel, though I don't think I've seen his review of the Fred movies. I'm really glad that the Fred fad finally went away, I always thought it was super annoying as a kid and I couldn't believe that they made even one movie about him.

Also, there were three movies???


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love the I Hate Everything channel, though I don't think I've seen his review of the Fred movies. I'm really glad that the Fred fad finally went away, I always thought it was super annoying as a kid and I couldn't believe that they made even one movie about him.
> 
> Also, there were three movies???



Sadly yes, there were three of them. The first involves Fred trying to get a girlfriend. The second is where Fred thinks his teacher is a vampire. The third involves Fred going to summer camp. 

At least they made his voice slightly more tolerable, but that's the best I can really say about those movies.


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Sadly yes, there were three of them. The first involves Fred trying to get a girlfriend. The second is where Fred thinks his teacher is a vampire. The third involves Fred going to summer camp.
> 
> At least they made his voice slightly more tolerable, but that's the best I can really say about those movies.


John Cena was in them. The only good thing really


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

Nox said:


> John Cena was in them. The only good thing really



Yeah I heard someone say that half the budget prob went to getting John Cena in the movie lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I just learned that the first movie had a rating of 0% on RT lmfaoooo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2019)

RT can honestly go die bc most people aren't serious at all ...like.

anyway i'm still like hyped i got my cool vest last night..;D

also random stuff i love read old greek dramas from BC because when they interpret it into modern swedish/english it honestly sound really absurd haha


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2019)

Wow, the liberals must?ve really hated Thanksgiving.

https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybe...g-is-bad-for-the-planet-or-something-n2556114

We already know that it?s related to the Native American massacres, and the left doesn?t like anything with religious references. I?d also mentioned that it would be considered offensive to animal rights activists (since we eat turkey) and Trump haters (since Thanksgiving involves family getting together). Now they?ve gotten so pro-environment that they would try to stop even little things (plastic straws, eating meat, fur coats, and shampoo bottles in hotels). And Thanksgiving is one of the ideas that are bad for the environment, according to them. How about they invent technology that pulls CO[SUB]2[/SUB] out of the atmosphere and oceans instead of focusing on petty issues as a way to reduce CO[SUB]2[/SUB] emissions.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wow, the liberals must’ve really hated Thanksgiving.
> 
> https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybe...g-is-bad-for-the-planet-or-something-n2556114
> 
> We already know that it’s related to the Native American massacres, and the left doesn’t like anything with religious references. I’d also mentioned that it would be considered offensive to animal rights activists (since we eat turkey) and Trump haters (since Thanksgiving involves family getting together). Now they’ve gotten so pro-environment that they would try to stop even little things (plastic straws, eating meat, fur coats, and shampoo bottles in hotels). And Thanksgiving is one of the ideas that are bad for the environment, according to them. How about they invent technology that pulls CO[SUB]2[/SUB] out of the atmosphere and oceans instead of focusing on petty issues as a way to reduce CO[SUB]2[/SUB] emissions.



I could see if it was like a weekly thing, then yeah it might be a serious problem. But this literally happens just once a year. If people want to spend Thanksgiving with distant family, then let them. Don't make them feel guilty about it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2019)

If you end up on Santa’s nice list, you get candy and presents in your stocking. But if you end up on the naughty list, you will get a blade of solar panels in your stocking.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2019)

Pruritus sucks!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If you end up on Santa’s nice list, you get candy and presents in your stocking. But if you end up on the naughty list, you will get a blade of solar panels in your stocking.



How are solar panels bad for you lol, I'd rather get that than candy.


----------



## Zura (Nov 11, 2019)

Then it's time for me start acting naughty because I'd love some solar panels


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2019)

At one time, I was literally afraid of negative exponents. But they’re only scary when the subject is scientific notation. They’re not scary anywhere else.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 13, 2019)

I should get back to doing 3D art but ugh idk I'm so lazy??


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

Squidward said:


> I should get back to doing 3D art but ugh idk I'm so lazy??



 Please do is and yourself a favor and please start again 





Well then...


----------



## Squidward (Nov 13, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Please do is and yourself a favor and please start again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you're right, I will!!
Ooh that food looks delicious btw, what did you eat?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Nov 13, 2019)

Danger!!! This post is very long but very funny, so worth a read 



Spoiler



I finally get a break from all my work and I'm back from my short hiatus  ! Handling two musicals was hard on it's own, but my drama class put on this production of Frankenstein and I was cast as a quite verbose rendition of the creature. Tonight was actually opening lines, and the guy who was supposed to be Walton literally forgot all his lines and cues, and besides him I'm the only one who really shows the passage of the scenes as Victor is up the whole time. The first time he slipped up we assumed it was a one time thing and I easily improved out of it, but the second time we realized how dire it was. We were doing this scene where he was supposed to come in but yet again he didn't, so Victor made the executive desicion to skip over to a scene that would connect fluidly into the one we were doing, which happened to be three scenes down in an already short play. However, we didn't know how exactly to end this scene and we have this epic face off here we're like touching foreheads and we stand there and realize we have no clue what we're doing. So, we start talking out the sides of out mouths opposite of the mics whispering "where is he" and "please god cut to black" until eventually my drama teacher picked up on it and it faded to black. 
The next scene was one Walton was supposed to be in but he was late and left early, so victor was trying to do a personal monologue to cover the whole scene and meanwhile me and the girls playing Elizabeth and Justine had to, in one minute, decide how we were going to formulate a whole new ending. Elizabeth and Justine's ghosts and I tormented Victor and since he knew that Walton had no clue what was going on, he went a long with it. 
As they were doing their ghost stuff as this was after I killed them I told him Walton was dead and immediately made a mad dash to the other side back stage in 4 inch platforms to tell Walton to not come on the next scene, but it came out more as "SBHADVJBDASK DONT YOU DARE GO ON" and then I ran out and did Victor's death scene. After he dies Walton is supposed to help me carry him to the "grave" which is actually like some 3 foot tall wooden nesting blocks, but he is dead and I told him not to come on and he wouldn't do so anyways. So I lean over Frankenstein and do my best prolonged cry waiting for my drama teacher to cue the bows, but she DIDNT. Frankenstein taps me repeatedly and whispers "Grave" and I was like. Okay. Chill. But the thing in, this is a senior in high school and I am the scrawniest being imaginable so I kinda just grab his hands and like drag him and he is not helping me AT ALL and Walton can't because I had to say he was dead because he just WOULDNT COME ON AFTER WE SCREECHED HIS NAME (in character) MULTIPLE TIMES so I just stand there for a few seconds but then my saving grace Elizabeth and Justine walk on as ghosts and help me carry him to the grave and we stand behind it for a few seconds until I decide to repeat the opening scene which is sorta just words that have symbolic meaning to close it out and I think at this point my drama teacher gets the memo to black out and go to bows.



PHEW that was long. Just needed to vent though lol. I got a lot of compliments on my improv skills and though I made a lot of the executive decisions on how to carry out our completely original ending, it really was me and the girls playing Elizabeth and Justine that carried it, not just me, and props to Victor for following along with everything lol.


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

Squidward said:


> Yeah you're right, I will!!
> Ooh that food looks delicious btw, what did you eat?



Fried rice, firecracker Chicken and a chicken egg roll. It was delicious!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2019)

I love how "researchers" think that millenials are mid-late 80s/90s kids just because we grew up when the digital age was up and coming and ****... Like okay so that has anything to do with technology and digital things?? I'd say late 90s maybe early 2000s people are def millennials if you put it by that but it was not that 80s and 90s people were born with a smartphone in their hands lolol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 14, 2019)

If you are gambling, these scenarios are the biggest insults:

- In slot machines, you get two jackpot items in a row on the first two wheels, but the third wheel gets you nothing
- In roulette, you bet on a majority of the numbers, and the ball picks a number you don’t bet on
- In blackjack, the sum of the first two cards is 12, and the next card is a 10 or a face card


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 14, 2019)

I never did learn how to play card games War or BlackJack. I learned how to play BS, but that's really about it.


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

I keep forgetting the rules to card games. Everytime I play, I have to relearn everything xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2019)

^^^Yeah p much me too, if I don't play enough then I forget how to easily.

The only (more difficult) card game I haven't completely forgotten how to play is Blackjack, but even that's iffy. A few days ago I learned how to play poker and ive already foegotten the rules lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I keep forgetting the rules to card games. Everytime I play, I have to relearn everything xD



same if it's more advanced than like some easy poker or just kids cards games im like okay. we have some playing card games books at work and i'm like how the hell do ppl learn these lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2019)

Funnily enough I've learned a couple card games just by playing the minigames in New Super Mario Bros. I swear I spent more time on those minigames than the actual levels.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> - In blackjack, the sum of the first two cards is 12, and the next card is a 10 or a face card



Actually, I got it wrong. In the undesirable scenario, the sum of all of your cards (including if you have two cards) is 20, but the dealer has 21.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 17, 2019)

Taking a good dump is almost life changing


----------



## Celinalia (Nov 18, 2019)

i?m in my moms school today because i?m freaking sick and they are too cute. writing this from the computer lab


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Funnily enough I've learned a couple card games just by playing the minigames in New Super Mario Bros. I swear I spent more time on those minigames than the actual levels.



damn haha xD

but yeah i see stuff like bridge and gin rummy and im like ??? how the hell do u remember all this


----------



## Zura (Nov 18, 2019)

Just leaving this here for discussion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2019)

Advice for Pok?mon Sword and Shield:

Remember, if you’re losing a Max Raid Battle, you can always hit the Home button, then the X button. That’s the best solution to deal with losing Max Raid battles.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 21, 2019)

​hail pies with wine


----------



## Psydye (Nov 21, 2019)

Back from the psych ward...again.


----------



## Zura (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone else braindead tired?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 22, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Anyone else braindead tired?


A little close to that, like save two steps.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Anyone else braindead tired?



yeah all trying to find those texts for class is killing me bc half of them aren't even available and my teacher sucks at handing em out ugh


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2019)

I love this quote: “Religion is for people who're afraid of going to hell. Spirituality is for those who've already been there.” Word.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love this quote: ?Religion is for people who're afraid of going to hell. Spirituality is for those who've already been there.? Word.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 24, 2019)

I just wanted all of you to know that Donkey Kong Country once had a TV series. This show actually went on the air in Canada. The quality is around what you would expect from 1990s 3D animation.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Donkey Kong Country once had a TV series. This show actually went on the air in Canada. The quality is around what you would expect from 1990s 3D animation.



I remember accidentally stumbling upon these on YouTube as a kid. I watched a couple. I left feeling slightly disturbed and confused. Candy Kong was the most unnerving.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Donkey Kong Country once had a TV series. This show actually went on the air in Canada. The quality is around what you would expect from 1990s 3D animation.



E X P A N D E D  D O N G

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm sorry that was awful lmaooo


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 24, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Donkey Kong Country once had a TV series. This show actually went on the air in Canada. The quality is around what you would expect from 1990s 3D animation.



yea I remember this. I think it aired on the abc network for awhile when it came out back in 97? or 96. The 3D animation was okay for a tv series. it resembled the 3D render art from Rare. It was better at least than Beast Wars lol


----------



## Psydye (Nov 26, 2019)

Just got back from pooping...I feel like a new person!


----------



## Zura (Nov 26, 2019)

Lol I need to make a spreadsheet for the giveaway thread and I have no idea how to make one oof


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2019)

People boycotting Chick-fil-a don’t deserve my respect. Especially the right-winged traitors who are boycotting the chain over its recent decisions to end funding of some organizations. They are no better than Judas and Benedict Arnold.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Nov 28, 2019)

Never forget


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2019)

It took me less than a year to get to 10,000 posts. But it took my over five years to get to 20,000 posts.

This is my 20,000th post on this forum.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It took me less than a year to get to 10,000 posts. But it took my over five years to get to 20,000 posts.
> 
> This is my 20,000th post on this forum.



Congrats on 20,000 posts, Alolan_Apples!  I’m working towards getting there before New Horizons releases myself.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 30, 2019)

peasants come back when u reached my count 

Also can I say how much I hate analyzing drama and plays according to like old greek stuff and renaissance things:/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2019)

Yankees fans are the second biggest hypocrites. They?re hating on the Astros, criticizing them for cheating (when they really aren?t cheating), yet they?re okay with their team being on steroids to win three World Series titles in a row. They will beat you like prisoners if you say bad things about their team, yet they trash talk every team that plays against the Yankees.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 1, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I just wanted all of you to know that Donkey Kong Country once had a TV series. This show actually went on the air in Canada. The quality is around what you would expect from 1990s 3D animation.



It was on Fox Family in the states briefly, along with a weird show about a European pop group called S Club 7.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2019)

I have no plans on changing my username again. I don’t even want to do it.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 1, 2019)

G' morning, peeps!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Note_(video_game)

this game seems pretty interesting...


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2019)

Lil Bub, a cat who was very famous online, has just passed away on December 1st. I remember liking her videos. Really sad that she's no longer with us.


----------



## rianne (Dec 7, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Lil Bub, a cat who was very famous online, has just passed away on December 1st. I remember liking her videos. Really sad that she's no longer with us.



RIP in peace, Lil Bub. This is similar to when Tardar Sauce (Grumpy Cat) passed away. I cried. :c I hope their loved ones are able to heal in time.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

^Nooo that's so sad : ((

Also ugh I really should study but this cold is killing me, while my nose is better it usually kills my brain with tiredness as well D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)

Gettin into the holiday spirit...






- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I have no plans on changing my username again. I don’t even want to do it.



I really like your username as it is now. Were you considering changing it because of the new Pokemon games being out?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really like your username as it is now. Were you considering changing it because of the new Pokemon games being out?



No. What made me think about it was that I had my Apple2012 username for nearly three years before changing it to Alolan_Apples. It’s been about the same amount of time since I last changed my username, but yeah, I prefer my Alolan_Apples username, and I won’t change it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> No. What made me think about it was that I had my Apple2012 username for nearly three years before changing it to Alolan_Apples. It’s been about the same amount of time since I last changed my username, but yeah, I prefer my Alolan_Apples username, and I won’t change it.



Oh okay. I like your newer username too! ^o^


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 7, 2019)

What is this balloon event?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2019)

If I had to choose my favorite and least favorite lineups of starters in Pok?mon, the Galarian Starter lineup is among the bottom three on my list. However, the way I felt towards the Galarian Starters in respect to the Alolan Starters is exactly how I felt about the Johto Starters in respect to the Kanto Starters back in 2001.

Full List:

1. Rowlet, Litten, Popplio
2. Bulbasaur, Charmander, Squirtle
3. Chikorita, Cyndaquil, Totodile
4. Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup
5. Treecko, Torchic, Mudkip
6. Grookey, Scorbunny, Sobble
7. Snivy, Tepig, Oshawott
8. Chespin, Fennekin, Froakie


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

my opinion

Bulbasaur, Charmander, Squirtle (even though I kinda hate Charmander 'cause it's so overrated)
Treecko, Torchic, Mudkip
Turtwig, Chimchar, Piplup
Snivy, Tepig, Oshawott
Chikorita, Cyndaquil, Totodile
Rowlet, Litten, Poppilo
Grookey, Scorbunny, Sobble
Chespin, Fennekin, Froakie

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pretty much dominating the Basement. Look at it and look at every thread's last poster... >.< sorreh


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>



For some reason I read that as O Holy ****. Lol.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

JUST found out one of my favorite bands is releasing a new album after about 10+ years. ****. YES!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2019)

If you read about if Nintendo really invent their “innovative” gimmicks (including the Nintendo Switch), it would change how you think about Nintendo, especially if you have watched Coco (one of the Pixar movies).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 9, 2019)

Why do yall hate the gen 6 starters so much lmao


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 9, 2019)

Psydye said:


> JUST found out one of my favorite bands is releasing a new album after about 10+ years. ****. YES!!!!
> View attachment 229463



I need to check that out. If im not mistaken thats the blind guardian/iced earth collaboration band


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why do yall hate the gen 6 starters so much lmao



Because they don’t appeal to me as much. Also, Chespin looks like a total nerd.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2019)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> I need to check that out. If im not mistaken thats the blind guardian/iced earth collaboration band



The song 'Touched by the Crimson King' off their second album of the same name is what got me started on my journey of metal!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why do yall hate the gen 6 starters so much lmao



i like fennekin and froakie i guess.. gen 5 and 4 is worse though lmao


----------



## Psydye (Dec 10, 2019)

Saw a video a little girl singing 'You Are My Sunshine' to her dying cat. Gave me too many feels. Teared up a bit.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 11, 2019)

^that would probably make me a puddle. those maytag commercials with the guy singing you are my sunshine make me tear up sometimes lmao


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2019)

Psydye said:


> Saw a video a little girl singing 'You Are My Sunshine' to her dying cat. Gave me too many feels. Teared up a bit.


My mon used to sing that to one of my old dogs. Her name was sunshine. Or was it shoopy?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2019)

The US has a better justice system than most of the world, but it’s not perfect. However, I wouldn’t question the legitimacy of their justice system over the OJ Simpson and Casey Anthony cases, but it’s worth questioning it over the Kate Steinle and Covington High School cases.

The reason why the former two got away with their crimes was because there isn’t enough evidence they did it. But the murderer of Kate Steinle and Washington Post clearly did theirs. For the Kate Steinle incident, he got away because of San Francisco’s sanctuary policies, and punishing him would be considered “offensive” (if they use that mentality to shape the justice system, imagine how much trouble they’ll get in). For the Covington High School incident, Washington Post got sued for defamation towards a student and a school, but the judge dismissed the lawsuit because “it violates their rights to free speech”. I’m sorry, but you can’t defend lies, especially when they are made to smear an obscure individual’s reputation.

It also bothers me that some people would support violence against conservatives over their political views, whether or not they’re in support for Antifa. Civility is more important that any issue right now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2019)

Yep, I knew it will happen. Donald Trump got impeached. But I can say this much. It isn’t the worst of the events in 2019.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yep, I knew it will happen. Donald Trump got impeached. But I can say this much. It isn’t the worst of the events in 2019.



I'm not sure why but the fact that it actually went through has made my anxiety skyrocket. It's really annoying.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not sure why but the fact that it actually went through has made my anxiety skyrocket. It's really annoying.



Yeah, it’s horrible. And the reasons why he was impeached, that’s like issuing the death penalty to people who litter the planet with used food packages and denying the right to appeal. Had the Republicans impeached Obama for enforcing Obamacare, this is exactly how Trump got impeached.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, it’s horrible. And the reasons why he was impeached, that’s like issuing the death penalty to people who litter the planet with used food packages and denying the right to appeal. Had the Republicans impeached Obama for enforcing Obamacare, this is exactly how Trump got impeached.



I listened to a few of the remarks made at the hearing yesterday and I heard at least one person say something like "THERE ARE SO MANY EXAMPLES OF WHAT BAD HE'S DONE" and I'm just like....... uh what are those things? I'm not doubting that he's done anything bad at all, since nobody is perfect, but I'm legitimately wondering the reasoning as to why they had to impeach him.

Also, does this mean that Mike Pence will be the next pres? Or are they holding all that off until the 2020 election?

In speaking of the 2020 election, it'll prob be even more of a joke than the 2016 election.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2019)

He deserved impeachment no matter what. He's done a lot of scum thing you could probably find with a bit of googling(not only the Ukraine thing) and the fact that he literally gets away with everything he says and done just because he is (rep) president is definitely being above the law. I don't think Pence is any better but honestly one thing to be anxious is that he can do what he wants and gets away with it and just acting like a little kid in media is not a good thing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

Yeah the fact that my parents are so right-leaning (and the fact that I have so many personal things to focus on) has made it difficult for me to follow along with both sides of the story. I do agree that he's used social media quite immaturely and that some of the claims he makes are outrageous. I'm interested in seeing how everything plays out after this, but chances are because I'm honestly so far behind regarding politics (plus ADD mind yay) I still won't be able to follow along with it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2019)

Although I do support impeachment for acts of corruption, the current system is for high crimes and misdemeanors, neither of which Trump did. But the real reason why they impeached him was to weaken his chances of re-election so they can have power. It’s not about removing bad people from power. It’s all about gaining power.

Truthfully, the Democrats have been evil. They suppressed the power of the minority in the House (Congress 116), won’t let Republican votes make it to the Senate floor (Congress 113), nuked the filibuster for lower court picks (Congress 113) to get Obama appointees through, and they abused the power of impeachment. This is all done for power. But when the Republicans get the advantage, the Democrats throw hissy fits and act like children because the tides turned against them. The Republicans nuked the filibuster for Supreme Court picks because the Democrats nuked it for lower court picks. Accusing someone of sexual assault at the last minute is an abysmal way of handling the consequences of your actions. In fact, they lost seats in the Senate because of this. They also say that Voter ID laws are racist, but they rely on voter fraud and smearing people to get in power, to enforce very unpopular ideas.

The next election is going to be pretty brutal. Not only Trump is running for re-election, but Mitch McConnell and Lindsey Graham are also running for re-election for senatorship for Kentucky and South Carolina (respectively). Both guys are much nastier than Donald Trump.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

My mom told me that democrats will destroy the country. I told her that it's actually the severe level of political polarization. It really scares me.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 19, 2019)

The good thing about Trump getting impeached is that it sends a message that not even the president is above the law.

The bad thing is that it will make everything even more polarized.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> The good thing about Trump getting impeached is that it sends a message that not even the president is above the law.
> 
> The bad thing is that it will make everything even more polarized.



True, but honestly a lot of rep people there are just as bad so.. shrugs. Who knows.

@sm64 i honestly don't know ur parents but they seem pretty wack opinionated so stay away from them and form your own mind abt it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2019)

Sheila said:


> @sm64 i honestly don't know ur parents but they seem pretty wack opinionated so stay away from them and form your own mind abt it.



Yeah you wouldn't believe how often my dad has tried to get me to conform to right-wing propaganda. In more situations than this I'm inclined to believe that he thinks I don't have a mind of my own. I stopped paying attention to what they spew regarding politics a long time ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah you wouldn't believe how often my dad has tried to get me to conform to right-wing propaganda. In more situations than this I'm inclined to believe that he thinks I don't have a mind of my own. I stopped paying attention to what they spew regarding politics a long time ago.



Yeah, good but what I meant was that before you feel anxious or stuff you should read up on more neutral (or what he would call them, left-wing) media to get your own. Sure it might polarize in whatever direction but ngl Trump is basically that "distrust party" because they don't bother seeing what democrats/left people do.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2019)

I just thought of a silly Corrupted Wish scenario.

Person 1: I wish the next US president is female.
Person 2: Granted! Ann Coulter has won the 2024 presidential election.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 19, 2019)

I want the next president to be Oprah don't @ me.

I don't normally like talking about politics (I also don't understand alot of it so y'alls will have to use dumm dumm terms with me) but, if impeachment is only a bad mark and not removal, _what is the point_? What's one more black mark on an already stained record? Did Trump actually pay for his crimes? No. All he got was an impeached title that is going to do absolutely nothing for next year. He is still running the country and he is still in power. Russia will still make him win. He hasn't paid for his actions, and that just means he'll get away with it again. He'll get re-eleceted next year and the whole fiasco will pick up right where it left off.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 20, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I want the next president to be Oprah don't @ me.
> 
> I don't normally like talking about politics (I also don't understand alot of it so y'alls will have to use dumm dumm terms with me) but, if impeachment is only a bad mark and not removal, _what is the point_? What's one more black mark on an already stained record? Did Trump actually pay for his crimes? No. All he got was an impeached title that is going to do absolutely nothing for next year. He is still running the country and he is still in power. Russia will still make him win. He hasn't paid for his actions, and that just means he'll get away with it again. He'll get re-eleceted next year and the whole fiasco will pick up right where it left off.



Giant meteor 2020.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2019)

Who will I support next year? I certainly don’t agree with Trump on some issues.

- He wants to overturn Roe v Wade. I’m no longer interested into overturning it now. Instead, I would prefer an abortion abolition amendment (just like the 13th amendment). It should still be legal in serious cases.
- He wants to repeal and replace Obamacare. How about repeal Obamacare and don’t replace it...for 100 years?
- He wants to build a wall across the US-Mexican border. I prefer California’s Prop 187. Plus, it’s not as radical as a border wall.
- He originally wanted to deport all illegal immigrants. I’m more interested into deporting SJWs, communists, and hate groups from both sides (even if they are American citizens).

While I will never preach intolerance at all, I have shifted further right. Liberals have bullied conservatives for far too long and have gone even leftward. Republicans have gotten increasingly moderate to stay in touch with the new generations, but the Democrats have gone far too left to the point where Republicans can’t continue any further.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 20, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Who will I support next year? I certainly don’t agree with Trump on some issues.
> 
> - He wants to overturn Roe v Wade. I’m no longer interested into overturning it now. Instead, I would prefer an abortion abolition amendment (just like the 13th amendment). It should still be legal in serious cases.
> - He wants to repeal and replace Obamacare. How about repeal Obamacare and don’t replace it...for 100 years?
> ...



You want to deport people based on their beliefs/ideology? Sounds pretty fascist to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> You want to deport people based on their beliefs/ideology? Sounds pretty fascist to me.



Yeah. Also why are everyone so against Obamacare and that abortion needs to illegal in most cases... Like freedom to choose if you wanna die I guess o__o


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> You want to deport people based on their beliefs/ideology? Sounds pretty fascist to me.



Yeah, that sounds like a tyrannical idea, and there is no defending tyranny. However, it’s also worth mentioning that the groups of people I would rather deport are also anti-American, not because of their beliefs, but rather because they hate America. They always bring up how bad America was in the past and refuse to show respect towards the United States for that and the fact that they voted for Donald Trump and George W Bush, but they remain silent or get offended when somebody brings up how bad China, Venezuela, and Cuba are when they done worse than America has. If they don’t like America, why live in America? Right-wing hate groups are also as bad when it comes to hatred towards America. The Westboro Baptist Church picketed funerals of soldiers and celebrities because they are American, and they hate America because of their tolerance towards LGBT people.

And if I truly support deporting people based on ideologies, I wouldn’t do it to all liberals (not even mainstream liberals). Just the radical left, the bigots, and the hypocrites.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> the bigots, and the hypocrites.



You realize that is a lot of right wing people too right.

And also the US is/was bad as well so I don't think whoever you are referring to are that wrong, lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2019)

Sheila said:


> You realize that is a lot of right wing people too right.
> 
> And also the US is/was bad as well so I don't think whoever you are referring to are that wrong, lol.



That is true too. I even said that “everything wrong about Nazi Germany is true about the key Allies during WWII”, citing that the United States had systematic racism at the time, before, and after. But what bothers me is that the SJWs that hate America because of that defend Cuba, China, and Venezuela to the point where they take offense when opponents point out the facts about how bad they are.

And there are some right winged beliefs based on today’s issues I agree that nobody should have. For abortion, I wouldn’t go as far as supporting the death penalty. Yeah, I do believe abortion is murder, but abortion isn’t first-degree or second-degree murder (the two types of murder deserving the death penalty). For repealing Obamacare, I would never support repealing Medicaid or Medicare. But most of the political extremes I hear about today come from the left.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2019)

Guys I have a problem that I need help with.

So I have an online friend whom I've known for almost three years, and for Christmas I have a gift I want to send to him. I have a pretty decently sized box that I'd like to ship through USPS, but I've never shipped boxes through them before so I have no clue what the process is regarding getting a shipping label and all that.

I'm afraid to ask my mom about it because, despite the fact that I've known my friend since 2017 I've never told my mom about it because she's paranoid about me talking to people online (though at this point I think if he was faking I would know) so I want her help with shipping this but I'm sure she's gonna wonder to whom and I just don't know how to deal with that.


So the big thing I need help with is, how to go about telling my mom that I have an online friend in another state without her being super paranoid? He's like one of my closest friends rn so if I could just get that across to her then maybe it would be okay....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2019)

Seriously, why does everybody hate Pok?mon Sun/Moon and Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon? I looked at many lists of best to worst Pok?mon generations, and on most of them, Gen VII lands at the bottom of the list (and it’s not including Pok?mon Let’s Go when ranking the generations). Is Gen VII really the worst Pok?mon generation ever existed? Is it as bad as Jar Jar Binks?

If it’s because of the “handholding”, they haven’t gotten any better in Sword/Shield. Type effectiveness in move information still exists, and there are still objective markers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2019)

^^^Idk, my friend just bought me a copy of Ultra Moon and I'm actually pretty hyped to play it. I think maybe in terms of gameplay and "hand holding" it's kinda meh, but I love a lot of Gen 7 Pokemon and ultimately that's what I'm most interested in.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 20, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Guys I have a problem that I need help with.
> 
> So I have an online friend whom I've known for almost three years, and for Christmas I have a gift I want to send to him. I have a pretty decently sized box that I'd like to ship through USPS, but I've never shipped boxes through them before so I have no clue what the process is regarding getting a shipping label and all that.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I have no idea. My parents have no idea I use tbt or talk to people online (tumblr and twitter as well), and I'm sure they would freak even thou 1 I am an adult 2 I can do what I want because I'm not like sending money to randos and 3 I watch what I say.

In all reality we can't control how people react to things we tell them, no matter how logical or fine the situation is.

If sending the package is an issue, I think UPS has instructions and all that jazz on how to send things on their website. I would be careful with UPS thou, they've sent my package from Amazon to the complete wrong state and called it done. I had to contact the company I bought the merch from to get it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Honestly, I have no idea. My parents have no idea I use tbt or talk to people online (tumblr and twitter as well), and I'm sure they would freak even thou 1 I am an adult 2 I can do what I want because I'm not like sending money to randos and 3 I watch what I say.
> 
> In all reality we can't control how people react to things we tell them, no matter how logical or fine the situation is.
> 
> If sending the package is an issue, I think UPS has instructions and all that jazz on how to send things on their website. I would be careful with UPS thou, they've sent my package from Amazon to the complete wrong state and called it done. I had to contact the company I bought the merch from to get it.



I do worry about the USPS possibly sending my package to the wrong place, but luckily I'm sending it to his grandma's house and she actually lives within an hour of my house here in Ohio.

And yeah, my mom really has no business worrying about who I talk to online cause I'm an adult and I'm not dumb enough to send stuff to random people online. I've been wanting to tell my mom for quite a while now but her anxiety is so bad that I didn't want her to worry before. She shouldn't have to worry now that I've known him for almost three years. At some point I would like to meet him in person so she'll have to learn about him eventually I suppose.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I do worry about the USPS possibly sending my package to the wrong place, but luckily I'm sending it to his grandma's house and she actually lives within an hour of my house here in Ohio.
> 
> And yeah, my mom really has no business worrying about who I talk to online cause I'm an adult and I'm not dumb enough to send stuff to random people online. I've been wanting to tell my mom for quite a while now but her anxiety is so bad that I didn't want her to worry before. She shouldn't have to worry now that I've known him for almost three years. At some point I would like to meet him in person so she'll have to learn about him eventually I suppose.



USPS has been alright with me ordering things to Sweden, but our domestic mail sucks, + I had to pay customs fee so yeah.

And yeah my parents have no business with my online life either that way, it's not that I go like 'hey let's meet up random stranger' cause most people I talk to doesn't even live in my area or country sooo yea. Good luck though.

And my mom knows I'm on a forum and stuff but that's all I say because she gets a heart attack the moment you joke about getting your fat removed by surgery lol  No I'd never do that even if I have large complex about my ass and hips but I'm not dumb jfc. It can be dangerous if don't know what you are doing and unlucky if you hit up the wrong people and you should never get a surgery unless you need it for medical reasons.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2019)

I played Pok?mon Ultra Sun again. I have to admit, although raising Pok?mon in Sword and Shield is better, I think Pok?mon Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon is better than Sword and Shield in many aspects (including skirt length for the female protagonists).


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 24, 2019)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Psydye (Dec 25, 2019)

Moved to Effort, Pennsylvania!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2019)

There are six ways to turn pork into fart.

1. PORK, PARK, PART, FART
2. PORK, PARK, FARK, FART
3. PORK, PORT, PART, FART
4. PORK, PORT, FORT, FART
5. PORK, FORK, FARK, FART
6. PORK, FORK, FORT, FART

I got this inspiration from Gex: Enter the Gecko where there is a boss named Mooshoo Pork. If he defeats you, he farts on you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I played Pok?mon Ultra Sun again. I have to admit, although raising Pok?mon in Sword and Shield is better, I think Pok?mon Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon is better than Sword and Shield in many aspects (including skirt length for the female protagonists).



I've been playing Ultra Moon and although I hate the amount of dialogue that I have to mash A through, it has been fun so far. Though I also have to say that there aren't many early Pokemom that I like. My team right now is Brionne and Chargabug, both level 21. I'm gonna try to find the daycare so I can breed myself an Alolan Vulpix :>


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> There are six ways to turn pork into fart.
> 
> 1. PORK, PARK, PART, FART
> 2. PORK, PARK, FARK, FART
> ...




Interesting, thanks for sharing. I do tend to enjoy doing the "word ladder" at the back of the television guide each week.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 28, 2019)

Real life pokemon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2019)

The big Pok?mon cut where half of the species are absent in Sword and Shield’s data made me appreciate Minior more. Eevee would be the best Pok?mon that made it, while Minior is the best that didn’t. At least Hoppip can spend time with Minior while Oddish and Eevee play in the Galar region.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> The big Pok?mon cut where half of the species are absent in Sword and Shield’s data made me appreciate Minior more. Eevee would be the best Pok?mon that made it, while Minior is the best that didn’t. At least Hoppip can spend time with Minior while Oddish and Eevee play in the Galar region.



Still miffed at the lack of Battle Frontier after it was mentioned in oras.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2019)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Still miffed at the lack of Battle Frontier after it was mentioned in oras.



If there’s anything that I felt that Sword and Shield is at its worst, it would be that the main story is short compared to the previous games (Pok?mon Red and Blue included), and that it has almost no postgame. At least Sun and Moon (not Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon) had more postgame missions (like the Ultra Beast segment and the Eevee user battles), as all you see in Sword and Shield is the Sordward and Shielbert segment. This is worse than not including all previous species.

By the way, I found out why not all species are included. It’s not about data limitations. It’s about balancing issues. Do you want too many Pok?mon with a double weakness to the Ice type (including Freeze-Dry)?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Dec 30, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If there’s anything that I felt that Sword and Shield is at its worst, it would be that the main story is short compared to the previous games (Pok?mon Red and Blue included), and that it has almost no postgame. At least Sun and Moon (not Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon) had more postgame missions (like the Ultra Beast segment and the Eevee user battles), as all you see in Sword and Shield is the Sordward and Shielbert segment. This is worse than not including all previous species.
> 
> By the way, I found out why not all species are included. It’s not about data limitations. It’s about balancing issues. Do you want too many Pok?mon with a double weakness to the Ice type (including Freeze-Dry)?



I do recall balance being mentioned. Do you recall seeing anything that mentioned the size of the team that worked on these games?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 30, 2019)

Thinking of getting my sister and 3 other people a copy of Terraria come the 1st...I wonder if anyone on here would be interested?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> By the way, I found out why not all species are included. It’s not about data limitations. It’s about balancing issues. Do you want too many Pok?mon with a double weakness to the Ice type (including Freeze-Dry)?



I have a hard time believing this considering how many new broken Pokemon have been introduced (like dracovish) and the whole Dynamax/Gigantamax thing (which I believe has been banned from tournament play right). 

I do agree with the removal of Megas and Z-moves, since they present balance issues, but its removal ultimately hurt the pokemon which relied on Mega evolution, like Mawile. It would be nice if they could give those Pokemon a buff instead of making other ridiculously OP pokes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2019)

Fun fact: The Pixar film _Monsters Inc_ has only two monsters. It’s not about the looks, it’s about the personality. Pretty much every character (excluding Boo) are spooky scary creatures. But Randall and Waternoose are monsters, especially the latter.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m spending the last night of the decade out of town (and out of state) in a nice hotel room.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m spending the last night of the decade out of town (and out of state) in a nice hotel room.



That sounds nice. I wish I could get out of my house for a few days and stay somewhere on my own.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2020)

Idk if anyone cares but I made a list of my top jams from 2019 and it's pretty rad. Gotta warn ya though, it's like at least 95% 80s music lol



Spoiler: sorry for all this cheese Sheila lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 1, 2020)

^Rush is on there! Good enough for me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

Riley I really want to show you this funny pic but you have your VMs turned off so I'll post it here:







I saw this and thought of you for some reason lollll


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

^LOL, thanks!  VMs are back on now though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> ^LOL, thanks!  VMs are back on now though.



Oh okay, I checked it like a few hours ago and it was off so idk


----------



## Psydye (Jan 3, 2020)

Today's generation is cancer! Seriously if you believe in diversity for the sake of diversity(a.k.a. forced diversity) you really suck! Also, why does my mom think she's the center of the universe?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Today's generation is cancer! Seriously if you believe in diversity for the sake of diversity(a.k.a. forced diversity) you really suck! Also, why does my mom think she's the center of the universe?



I def. agree it sucks, especially with this individualism/capitalism digital society they are just rolling along with and can't take opinions different than their own... I think sadly diversity is still a problem when it comes to representation in culture and whatnot so sadly it has to  be forced rather than applied naturally.

Also yes shoot me but 98% of today's music suck really hard as well : )


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm thinking of getting back into Pokemon though I'm not sure. The games are fun but they can also be quite tedious!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

Psydye said:


> I'm thinking of getting back into Pokemon though I'm not sure. The games are fun but they can also be quite tedious!



It's so great thooooo 

I recommend Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire, prob my favorite Pokemon game that I've played so far. I'm a big fan of gen 3 and it was just all around fun to play. I've also put around 350 hours into it by shiny hunting and wonder trading.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2020)

Yes, ORAS are def. the best of the ones for 3DS, also the difficulty is not as ****ed up as in gen 7 :3


----------



## Psydye (Jan 5, 2020)

I'll definitely be sure to check out the OR/AS gen. then! Will probably go w/ Alpha Sapphire as blue is more of a color for me!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2020)

It turns out I’m not the only one who thinks of Gex when I see Inteleon from Pok?mon Sword and Shield. Some other people think Inteleon looks like Gex.

“It’s tail time!”


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2020)

I can't stop watching this lollllll


----------



## Minto (Jan 8, 2020)

I haven't been on here in quite awhile, but it's so nice to see some familiar faces still around!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 8, 2020)

Minto said:


> I haven't been on here in quite awhile, but it's so nice to see some familiar faces still around!



Hello there. I know I haven't met you before, but welcome back anyway!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Minto said:


> I haven't been on here in quite awhile, but it's so nice to see some familiar faces still around!



Haven’t met you before, but welcome back!


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 10, 2020)

I got my sailor moon tattoo done today! It's my first tattoo, so hopefully it heals well. It actually REALLY helps having someone there to talk to you while getting one done, honestly. But i'm super pleased with it!

If anyone wants to see a picture of it, just like this post and i'll put it in the thread.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 10, 2020)

Hazbin Hotel looks like it's gonna be a good show lol.


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 11, 2020)

Here's my sailor moon tattoo for those that wanted to see it:

https://i.imgur.com/xaD8uum.jpg

It's on my upper arm and has fine lines, so I have to be extra careful with it!

Hopefully this link works!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

Senshi said:


> Here's my sailor moon tattoo for those that wanted to see it:
> 
> View attachment 230505
> 
> It's on my upper arm and has fine lines, so I have to be extra careful with it!



doesn't work :c maybe try using an image link instead of uplaoder (such as imgur, imgbb or such)


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 11, 2020)

Sheila said:


> doesn't work :c maybe try using an image link instead of uplaoder (such as imgur, imgbb or such)



Ahh, thank you for telling me! i'll do that now


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

No probs, also you'll lose bells from the uploading attachment as well.


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't really use my bells for anything so it's no biggy to me, but i've reuploaded so hopefully it works now c:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2020)

Senshi said:


> I don't really use my bells for anything so it's no biggy to me, but i've reuploaded so hopefully it works now c:



Ah, alright. Anyways that looks super gorgeous... <3


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 11, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Ah, alright. Anyways that looks super gorgeous... <3



Thank you! <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2020)

I decided to look back at my older entries on my blog, and I have stumbled upon this:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?7322-My-opinions-on-political-issues-debates-and-neutrality

20 months later, it still remains helpful. I may have written this entry in response to some of the posts that bothered me in late 2017, but it applies everywhere, not just here. My favorite points were:

_“We should all know that discrimination based on race, religion, sex, class, and sexual orientation are bad, but political discrimination is also just as bad as all that. You don't have to agree with them, but you should respect their opinion, their right to have an opinion, and their right to even enjoy their time. Yes, they should properly explain why they take that side, but even if they don't, you shouldn't force your beliefs on them or insult them.”_

and...

_”White privilege does not exist. Nobody is being oppressed. If you invoke the white privilege card in any circumstance, you are in fact being racist towards every group. Invoking it is racist against minorities because it belittles them while it is racist against white people because it encourages or suggests persecution of or intolerance towards white people.”_

Some other points I should add:


Both sides have extremists. If you deny extremism from your side, you are not only lying to yourself and whoever you’re arguing with, but you are also in fact an extremist to your side.
There is no difference between discriminating against Trump supporters and discriminating against Obama supporters. There is also no difference between boycotting Nike and Target and boycotting Chick-fil-A and Hobby Lobby. If you believe there is a difference, then you are a hypocrite.
It’s not immoral to support Trump, oppose Kaepernick, or have conservative views, but it is immoral to call people “racist” for doing so. It’s not immoral to support Obama, oppose Israel, or have liberal views, but it is immoral to tell people that they’re “going to Hell” for doing so.
While I make good points, not everybody is going to learn their lessons. And some people are going to dispute these claims.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 12, 2020)

What is my point?


----------



## Zura (Jan 13, 2020)

Psydye said:


> What is my point?



To make those around you happy by sharing your great music tastes.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 13, 2020)

hippity hoppity


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2020)

Peace.from.Glitopia said:


> hippity hoppity



Zipper is coming soon rip studies with egg hunt xD


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2020)

It's been pretty fun playing Terraria w/ my sister. Watching her discover things and whatnot. Quite refreshing!


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm starting to wonder if I should just leave TBT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2020)

Zura said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I should just leave TBT



If you leave I'm really gonna miss my peach buddy T__T

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Zipper is coming soon rip studies with egg hunt xD



Right lol


----------



## Psydye (Jan 14, 2020)

Zura said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I should just leave TBT



NUUUUUU! Stay! Your presence is VERY much welcome!!


----------



## gobby (Jan 14, 2020)

Zura said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I should just leave TBT



If you leave I'll kick your butt


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If you leave I'm really gonna miss my peach buddy T__T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Psydye said:


> NUUUUUU! Stay! Your presence is VERY much welcome!!





gobby said:


> If you leave I'll kick your butt



You guys are great! I was gonna say that I feel unwelcome here but your kind words definitely cheered me up.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2020)

Zura said:


> You guys are great! I was gonna say that I feel unwelcome here but your kind words definitely cheered me up.


Yknow sometimes I feel unwelcome here but then I remember how awesome all you guys are and have been to me, especially since people often don't seem to give me a chance at all. I really appreciate yall for that


----------



## Zura (Jan 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yknow sometimes I feel unwelcome here but then I remember how awesome all you guys are and have been to me, especially since people often don't seem to give me a chance at all. I really appreciate yall for that



Agreed! Sometimes it's hard to remember those good apples among the bad.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 17, 2020)

I feel like Sleep Apnea is on the rise in the world. Man I really need to lose some weight to avoid this.


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I should just leave TBT


omg why would you say that


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2020)

Here’s a joke for today.

A villain’s evil plan got foiled. It was to make kids multiply binomials using the distributive property, but they foiled it. They FOILed it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here?s a joke for today.
> 
> A villain?s evil plan got foiled. It was to make kids multiply binomials using the distributive property, but they foiled it. They FOILed it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2020)

Multiplying polynomials:

Two binomials:

(a+b)(c+d) = ac+ad+bc+bd

Two trinomials:

(a+b+c)(d+e+f) = ad+ae+af+bd+be+bf+cd+ce+cf

Three binomials:

(a+b)(c+d)(e+f) = ace+acf+ade+adf+bce+bcf+bde+bdf

Three trinomials:

(a+b+c)(d+e+f)(g+h+i) = adg+adh+adi+aeg+aeh+aei+afg+afh+afi+bdg+bdh+bdi+beg+beh+bei+bfg+bfh+bfi+cdg+cdh+cdi+ceg+ceh+cei+cfg+cfh+cfi


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2020)

Trump may be our president, but I’m better than Donald Trump (even when it comes to bragging).


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Multiplying polynomials:
> 
> Two binomials:
> 
> ...



I can't. My brain goes blank once I see alot of math.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 20, 2020)

I looked up Escape the Fate on wikipedia to see what kind of music they are. Unsurprisingly, it's considered post-hardcore/emo/screamo/etc. What IS surprising though, is some of the band's influences: Iron Maiden, Cannibal Corpse, DragonForce, Dio, etc. Like, wow...I would not have guessed that LOL! Awesome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2020)

More Pok?mon comments:

In my opinion, the Pok?mon generation with the least forgettable Pok?mon within the last four generations is the 7th Generation. Reasons:

- The 5th generation was too large. While some Pok?mon are more well known because of how good or how bad they are, there?s also enough Pok?mon to where some don?t get as much mention.
- The 6th generation was too small, designs are forgettable, and there are too many older Pok?mon along with the new ones. To make matters worse, there was only one Kalos game.
- The 8th generation was also too small. Also, the Wild Area gave older Pok?mon a lot of focus, making me pay attention to 8th gen Pok?mon a lot less.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 20, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Trump may be our president, but I’m better than Donald Trump (even when it comes to bragging).



I laugh every time I read this


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I laugh every time I read this



I’m pretty serious. Although I may be more right-winged than Trump (except for LGBT issues and immigration issues), I’m a much better person personality-wise.

New subject: I’m still sensitive to media with adult content, but I do like going to casinos. I even spent the last New Year’s night at one.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2020)

Wish we would pick up my friggin' meds already! :T


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Time has been going by slowly since I got home from college.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 24, 2020)

Cards Against Humanity is very entertaining lol.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 24, 2020)

That feeling when reality hits you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2020)

When they tell you not to bug someone, it means don’t harass them.

When I was told not to bug someone, it means keep all insects away from them.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Dang y?all this isn?t the place your random thoughts thread


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2020)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Dang y’all this isn’t the place your random thoughts thread



lol my thought exactly. 

also it's kinda interesting to read bout why most bread are so unhealthy. like obviously white flour and the mutated dwarf wheat to keep us addicted... and you basically have to make your own sugar free protein bread with any other crop to make it good. not that i eat bread let alone garlic bread once in a while but yeah


----------



## Psydye (Jan 25, 2020)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Dang y’all this isn’t the place your random thoughts thread



It mine as well be the same thing, honestly!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 26, 2020)

WTH? RIP Kobe Bryant


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 28, 2020)

I just learned that the 2004 Documentary Supersize Me is a fraud. I can’t describe the full details, but what the details basically say is that one person’s alcoholism got McDonald’s (and the entire fast food industry) in a lot of trouble. It’a not just the fast food.

By the way, it’s not fast food that’s bad. It’s the choices Morgan Spurlock made that hurt his health. By even going onto this experiment, he made a stupid choice. Granted, we shouldn’t be eating too much fast food, but his bad eating choices and his alcoholism was why he had bad health and why he’s responsible for the actions that got McDonald’s in trouble. You can eat McDonald’s for 30 days and be better off. If anything, the documentary is more of an attack against capitalism rather than a warning not to eat too much fast food, and the documentary had a few lies and exaggerations that caused significant impact.


----------



## matt (Jan 28, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just learned that the 2004 Documentary Supersize Me is a fraud. I can’t describe the full details, but what the details basically say is that one person’s alcoholism got McDonald’s (and the entire fast food industry) in a lot of trouble. It’a not just the fast food.
> 
> By the way, it’s not fast food that’s bad. It’s the choices Morgan Spurlock made that hurt his health. By even going onto this experiment, he made a stupid choice. Granted, we shouldn’t be eating too much fast food, but his bad eating choices and his alcoholism was why he had bad health and why he’s responsible for the actions that got McDonald’s in trouble. You can eat McDonald’s for 30 days and be better off. If anything, the documentary is more of an attack against capitalism rather than a warning not to eat too much fast food, and the documentary had a few lies and exaggerations that caused significant impact.



I can vouch for that. I've eaten a sausage and egg muffin meal at least once a week for the past few months and I can't say I've put on weight at all. Plus a big tasty here and there. Plus I sit in an office 40hrs a week as far as I can see I'm still fitting in my trousers ok


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just learned that the 2004 Documentary Supersize Me is a fraud. I can’t describe the full details, but what the details basically say is that one person’s alcoholism got McDonald’s (and the entire fast food industry) in a lot of trouble. It’a not just the fast food.
> 
> By the way, it’s not fast food that’s bad. It’s the choices Morgan Spurlock made that hurt his health. By even going onto this experiment, he made a stupid choice. Granted, we shouldn’t be eating too much fast food, but his bad eating choices and his alcoholism was why he had bad health and why he’s responsible for the actions that got McDonald’s in trouble. You can eat McDonald’s for 30 days and be better off. If anything, the documentary is more of an attack against capitalism rather than a warning not to eat too much fast food, and the documentary had a few lies and exaggerations that caused significant impact.



I think the purpose is to put light on how unhealthy we eat in general and how we do less and less outdoor things or exercise and basically sit and watch that or play games. It's a lot about genetics, sure but yeah I don't think I'd eat 30 supersize meals per month and be good then you basically gotta workout like 6 days a week all day. Also yeah I don't approve of capitalism either, so.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 29, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Also yeah I don't approve of capitalism either, so.



Capitalism has its flaws. I've seen a lot of people suffer because of it- even those I know personally. But I would rather live in a country run by such a system than anything else there is out there.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Capitalism has its flaws. I've seen a lot of people suffer because of it- even those I know personally. But I would rather live in a country run by such a system than anything else there is out there.



It has a bit too many flaws and all it does in the west is selling out stuff so everything is $$$ and just increasing the income gaps and who can afford what. Not saying any variation of "communism"(aka. totalitarianism) is better with previous leaders' work, but yeah people have to look more to the flaws and nor swallow conservative right wing stuff so easily.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 29, 2020)

Sheila said:


> It has a bit too many flaws and all it does in the west is selling out stuff so everything is $$$ and just increasing the income gaps and who can afford what. Not saying any variation of "communism"(aka. totalitarianism) is better with previous leaders' work, but yeah people have to look more to the flaws and nor swallow conservative right wing stuff so easily.



Understandable. I mean, I'm a conservative, but sometimes I look at both parties and their arguments for governmental changes and just think about how doomed we are here in the US. I really think political sides have taken _everything_ too far. I'm so tired of politics.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> Understandable. I mean, I'm a conservative, but sometimes I look at both parties and their arguments for governmental changes and just think about how doomed we are here in the US. I really think political sides have taken _everything_ too far. I'm so tired of politics.



That's why voting and caring is important though, all the extremist(or here right-wings) gain those votes because those people care. But yeah understandable as well, leftist parties must be heard too I think.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 29, 2020)

Here are some truths about capitalism:

1. You get to choose what job you want and where you live.
2. If you don’t like your country or your country’s government, you can move out without getting in trouble.
3. The government won’t edit history to avoid criticism.
4. The government will accept criticism.
5. Persecution of people based on religion (in favor of no religion at all or in favor of immoral behaviors) isn’t government-sanctioned.
6. You won’t die if you rebel against the government.
7. You can hate the government without getting in any trouble.

Now what about communist countries? Which of the above is true about communist nations?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 29, 2020)

The only thing I truly hate about capitalism is that when corruption enters the government (which is pretty much unavoidable) then it's bound to create overly wealthy individuals and huge gaps between the rich and the poor. When capitalism and greed/corruption are involved it's impossible to not have a lower 40-50% who are extremely poor. 


But I would agree that communism is in no way the answer to this. Again corruption will pretty much always be present in government (because of the nature of people who have an overwhelming sense of power) and this would cause communism to fail every time. Plus, the goal of communism doesn't care about how many innocent people die in the process, it only cares about its goals.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here are some truths about capitalism:
> 
> 1. You get to choose what job you want and where you live.
> 2. If you don’t like your country or your country’s government, you can move out without getting in trouble.
> ...



communism =/= totalitarianism 

also a lot of countries basically make use of all going against these things anyway regardless of "extremism" also since most capitalist countries are right-wing conservative you automatically gets ****ed anyway.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 29, 2020)

Sheila said:


> also a lot of countries basically make use of all going against these things anyway regardless of "extremism" also since most capitalist countries are right-wing conservative you automatically gets ****ed anyway.



Eh, I'm not too sure about that. Sometimes the issues of parties and governmental structures don't even matter. It solely depends on who's at the top. In any form of government despite their pros and cons- left or right, whatever- if the top is corrupt, nothing matters. The government will fail the people and the country will turn into a hellscape.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 29, 2020)

I thought of an idea on how to regulate corporations:

Every large corporation should be required to pay exactly a large percentage (maybe 30% or more) of their income every year to the people who work for the businesses owned by the corporation. Those who don’t pay enough should pay a high tax that covers the rest of the expenses. Basically, there is a profit cap in terms of proportion. They should also close the loopholes and punish people who commit tax fraud. And if the CEOs shut down their entire corporation to avoid paying their employees or paying taxes, they will face life without parole. Basically, it’s a one-way route. This should also apply to unions since labor unions are extremely greedy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2020)

According to Nintendo’s latest financial reports...

- Pok?mon Sword and Shield not only outsold Pok?mon Let’s Go Pikachu and Let’s Go Eevee, but they also outsold Pok?mon X&Y’s and Pok?mon Sun and Moon’s first-year sales.
- Mario Kart 8 Deluxe becomes the first Nintendo Switch game to break the 20 million barrier. It’s current sale numbers is more than twice of Super Mario 64’s (the highest selling N64 game).
- The console sales data passes the SNES and four times the Wii U’s console sales. It’s also been on the market half as long as the GameCube was, yet the sales surpassed twice as much as the GameCube’s.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 30, 2020)

There' ll never be a perfect form of government.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2020)

Everyone who played Pok?mon Sword/Shield are haters of some kind. They either hate the game for any reason, or they hate Martin’s Solrock and Alfie’s Wobuffet (two worthless helpers in Max Raid Battles).

I’m fine with being a hater if it’s against the lazy Pok?mon in Max Raid Battles.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 31, 2020)

Psydye said:


> There' ll never be a perfect form of government.



This cancels out everything we've all been debating. Simplicity at its finest- I think I've been burned.

Thanks, Psydye.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2020)

^Lol, just being honest.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2020)

^Well obviously not but it's the people who doesn't vote who let Trump win just saying.


----------



## Psydye (Jan 31, 2020)

^Those people probably just don't care lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2020)

Trump wasn’t even my original choice. Back in the 2016 primaries, I was fixed on Ted Cruz, as I was hoping he wins the 2016 Republican Primary. Granted, he is even more radical than Donald Trump, as he would’ve been harder on the more divisive issues than Donald Trump was, but at least he isn’t as mean or rude as Trump, and someone like Cruz is more fit for office since Trump is all about power and fame while Cruz is all about undoing Obama’s work. It would’ve been a bad idea to choose someone more right-winged than Trump, but I honestly lost all respect in the Democratic Party because of the Ferguson incident in 2014, and they’re still choosing to continue making bad decisions that would make me lose respect in them even more.

By the way Sheila, what’s your opinion on George W Bush? Is he better than Trump, or worse?


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 31, 2020)

I dont really care. both sides have been in bed with each other for years. Its all one big wrestling promo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2020)

Psydye said:


> ^Those people probably just don't care lol.



Well yeah it's the couch potatoes that cba voting that makes extremist win because extremists manage to get people together...

and yeah they probs doesn't care which is kinda sad also

@Apples; I'm def not a fan of the guy and especially some things he signed when it comes to healthcare and what happened with Al Gore. Although by that time Internet was not as bad as it was with all the crap with Trump so I'll give him that I suppose.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 1, 2020)

^Europeans really love giving us **** for not voting.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

Psydye said:


> ^Europeans really love giving us **** for not voting.



Well yeah we have the same issue here, and in Europe genereally so I'm not saying it's a specific country but the fact that some people doesn't vote here just because "lol don't care" mentality just irks me.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2020)

^Yeah but if none of the candidates appeal to you, what are you supposed to do...vote for the lesser evil?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2020)

Psydye said:


> ^Yeah but if none of the candidates appeal to you, what are you supposed to do...vote for the lesser evil?



Yeah? or the more evil win. Luckily I had a dude that appealed to me, though now he quit the leadership of that party so hopefully the person coming next will keep up the good.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 2, 2020)

^Sorry but I don't agree w/ that. If no one appeals to you there really IS no sense in voting!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

Psydye said:


> ^Sorry but I don't agree w/ that. If no one appeals to you there really IS no sense in voting!



You don't have to. I'm just saying not voting at all is not better and if people don't read up on others and maybe pick them that's their choice but then it's really no legitimacy in complaining  Although I do agree the elector system in the US is pretty ****ed up cause it's basically indirect voting.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2020)

^I don't really have an incentive to read up on others though. Lol.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2020)

Why is it whenever someone asks for a painless way to die, 10,000 or more self-righteous *******s feel the need to deter them rather than just give a simple ****ing solution?!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Why is it whenever someone asks for a painless way to die, 10,000 or more self-righteous *******s feel the need to deter them rather than just give a simple ****ing solution?!



if that is referring to some internet forum they should go see a doctor but okay


----------



## dedenne (Feb 3, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Why is it whenever someone asks for a painless way to die, 10,000 or more self-righteous *******s feel the need to deter them rather than just give a simple ****ing solution?!



maybe because they dont want that person to die idk


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2020)

Psydye said:


> Why is it whenever someone asks for a painless way to die, 10,000 or more self-righteous *******s feel the need to deter them rather than just give a simple ****ing solution?!



I believe that telling a suicidal person to kts or telling them a way to end their life is actually a felony in the US, pretty sure I heard that somewhere 

Also yeah that's pretty awful, if someone is suicidal then that's not the kind of help they need. That's actually terrifying advice to give to them. 

Why else would that person be asking?


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2020)

^I guess I just don't value life as much as others. Human life, anyways. My own, especially.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I believe that telling a suicidal person to kts or telling them a way to end their life is actually a felony in the US, pretty sure I heard that somewhere
> 
> Also yeah that's pretty awful, if someone is suicidal then that's not the kind of help they need. That's actually terrifying advice to give to them.
> 
> Why else would that person be asking?



Yeah I don't know the legal status of that but I would imagine it being something that way as well. And yeah they need to see a psychiatrist of sorts. And basically what you said.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> ^I guess I just don't value life as much as others. Human life, anyways. My own, especially.



Well, while I'm definitely not a shrink I think you should talk to someone. You've been around for so long we'd all miss you and I'd miss someone with good music taste as well. Time to re-evaluate.

And yeah also those livestreaming themselves hanging/suicide stuff is just horrid why would you even do that with some idiots cheering on and people giving suggestions.. why


----------



## Psydye (Feb 3, 2020)

If you're a potato and you know it, clap your hands! *clap, clap!* ;.;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just learned that the 2004 Documentary Supersize Me is a fraud. I can?t describe the full details, but what the details basically say is that one person?s alcoholism got McDonald?s (and the entire fast food industry) in a lot of trouble. It?a not just the fast food.
> 
> By the way, it?s not fast food that?s bad. It?s the choices Morgan Spurlock made that hurt his health. By even going onto this experiment, he made a stupid choice. Granted, we shouldn?t be eating too much fast food, but his bad eating choices and his alcoholism was why he had bad health and why he?s responsible for the actions that got McDonald?s in trouble. You can eat McDonald?s for 30 days and be better off. If anything, the documentary is more of an attack against capitalism rather than a warning not to eat too much fast food, and the documentary had a few lies and exaggerations that caused significant impact.



Just thinking about this made me more interested into the subject of McDonald?s and their Supersize options. Supersize items were a hit in 1992, and they?ve been available for quite awhile, but McDonald?s discontinued Supersize options because of this documentary. But now that I learned that the director was drunk around the time of the experiment (hence his poor liver health), the decision to discontinue Supersize items seems pretty...empty. Like I said, one person?s alcoholism got McDonald?s and the entire fast food industry into a lot of trouble. And he made this excuse because he got in trouble for sexual harassment. I don?t expect Supersize items to return though, for that we don?t need to eat that much.

This whole controversy is kinda like the many contests from all over the world where the winner was caught cheating after another scandal made public attention. And McDonald?s discontinuing Supersize options is like the effects of the winners? victories before they were caught cheating.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2020)

I think it was good for them to discontinue Supersizes since a lot people are stuck in their junk food routines and doesn't work out or do something for their health. Honestly you shouldn't even eat those unless you're like 6 feet and is a bodybuilder, then you can probably work rid of everything. "Fraud" or not, it was probably made to show the bad cases of it since people then was not as aware of what they put in their mouth.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2020)

Trying to catch legendary Pok?mon in Ultra Sun/Ultra Moon and kept getting the wrong nature has made me acknowledge the failure of the Synchronize ability. I use it to manipulate the legendary’s nature to get what I want, but seeing get a different nature is what’s frustrating me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 10, 2020)

The New Way Forward Act...is the worst legislation ever made in the United States. I get that the Democrats are passionate about immigration, but this law is outright treason. It’s basically throwing away national security and public safety in favor of illegal immigrants (including those that are doing harm for the nation) and putting them in front of American citizens. I hope this law doesn’t pass. Just letting you know, this is how extreme the Democrats have gotten.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 10, 2020)

Well my 2020 went down the toilet lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 11, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Well my 2020 went down the toilet lol



Not too late to turn it around again.

Speaking of 2020, has anyone been able to stick to their resolutions, or atleast things they wanted to do?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2020)

One question that I have to ask that no guide on the internet talks about.

When the magic conch keeps denying Squidward food, shouldn’t Squidward ask why he couldn’t eat instead of “Could I have something to eat” multiple times.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> One question that I have to ask that no guide on the internet talks about.
> 
> When the magic conch keeps denying Squidward food, shouldn’t Squidward ask why he couldn’t eat instead of “Could I have something to eat” multiple times.



Tbh it prob would've been like:

Squidward: Can I have something to eat?
Conch: no
Squidward: Why not??
Conch: _n o _


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2020)

Poor Squidward though. He hasn’t eaten in a while, and SpongeBob and Patrick wouldn’t let him eat. But he was rude though, by questioning their intelligence and making fun of their toy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2020)

So I bred an Alolan Vulpix in Ultra Sun today. It hatched while I was visiting the Resolution Cave. Now it’s at level 100 thanks to experience candies, with a Dynamax Level of 10.

Just explaining my personal thoughts on Pok?mon HOME.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 11, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I bred an Alolan Vulpix in Ultra Sun today. It hatched while I was visiting the Resolution Cave. Now it’s at level 100 thanks to experience candies, with a Dynamax Level of 10.
> 
> Just explaining my personal thoughts on Pok?mon HOME.



Since you normally imagine Pok?mon taking years of grueling training to reach their full potential, and this one took only a day, I'm just imagining this Vulpix who has never battled in its life going around being more powerful than most legendaries, yet not even knowing it. Just some newborn Pok?mon who has no idea what it's even doing, and whenever it plays like any baby animal, it flattens a mountain, or destroys a city.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 12, 2020)

I think they could make a sequel to One Hour Photo but base it on someone stalking a youtube vlogger or streamer and obsessing over their personal life. I feel like nowadays everyone shares way too much info anyways lol


----------



## John Wick (Feb 12, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> I think they could make a sequel to One Hour Photo but base it on someone stalking a youtube vlogger or streamer and obsessing over their personal life. I feel like nowadays everyone shares way too much info anyways lol



I like that sig pic.

John Wick 4's army of dogs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2020)

Instead of having cake, I ate cream puffs for my birthday. I’m getting tired of cake, so I prefer cream puffs.

In other news, I managed to stay over 10,000 TBT for a whole year. I’m back below, but not for long. Just a few more posts would bring me back there.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 14, 2020)

I give up on trying to make genre-based playlists on Spotify..the problem is, while there are a lot of bands and albums you CAN pigeonhole into just 1 or 2 genres, there are just as many(if not, MORE) you can't! So, I just made a playlist called '[my name]'s Favorite Bands, Songs and Albums.' It's a lot easier that way lol.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2020)

Psydye said:


> I give up on trying to make genre-based playlists on Spotify..the problem is, while there are a lot of bands and albums you CAN pigeonhole into just 1 or 2 genres, there are just as many(if not, MORE) you can't! So, I just made a playlist called '[my name]'s Favorite Bands, Songs and Albums.' It's a lot easier that way lol.



I don't know enough about generes to make good playlists. The playlist I use most often has a mix of electric and sub categories (like trap, hybrid, some others) and rock. For mood playlists it's about beat and tempo of the song.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2020)

For anyone who's interested, I've revamped my Dobutsu no Mori e+ blog and am now hosting it on Blogspot! You can check it out by clicking the link in my signature


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> For anyone who's interested, I've revamped my Dobutsu no Mori e+ blog and am now hosting it on Blogspot! You can check it out by clicking the link in my signature



A lot of images are broken, and also the hearts in your sig is showing up as lines.. just saying


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2020)

Sheila said:


> A lot of images are broken, and also the hearts in your sig is showing up as lines.. just saying



I'll fix the images, there are only 3 that seem to be messed up because I have to upload them to Google.

 Also if the hearts in my sig are showing up as lines it's because whatever you're viewing it on can't detect it (for instance, the emojis in your signature show up as white boxes on my laptop).


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'll fix the images, there are only 3 that seem to be messed up because I have to upload them to Google.
> 
> Also if the hearts in my sig are showing up as lines it's because whatever you're viewing it on can't detect it (for instance, the emojis in your signature show up as white boxes on my laptop).



ah okay it was the into post i checked so might be those

and yeah idk i can see emojis in firefox but not those outline hearts for some reasons :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 16, 2020)

Sheila said:


> ah okay it was the into post i checked so might be those
> 
> and yeah idk i can see emojis in firefox but not those outline hearts for some reasons :/



Yeah I think they were broken cause I just coped the text from the blog I started on Wordpress and pasted it to Blogger. It's all fixed now 
Also I might change the hearts in my sig to a red heart, cause it's possible that most people can't see the outline heart emoji.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I think they were broken cause I just coped the text from the blog I started on Wordpress and pasted it to Blogger. It's all fixed now
> Also I might change the hearts in my sig to a red heart, cause it's possible that most people can't see the outline heart emoji.



ah cool and yeah the actual emojis work better.. sad they dont work but eh mozilla is p slow fixing ****


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 18, 2020)

My friend said that Rayquaza's real name is Raymond, and then he referenced Everybody Loves Raymond so I made this for him:







No regrets.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2020)

My heart goes out to everyone on here suffering from mental illness...it's not fun!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2020)

Psydye said:


> My heart goes out to everyone on here suffering from mental illness...it's not fun!



thanks fam, especially when ur highfunctioning but ur parents didn't teach u adult stuff so u got no idea :/

also why was i sooo born in the wrong decade..


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My friend said that Rayquaza's real name is Raymond, and then he referenced Everybody Loves Raymond so I made this for him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The grandparents carried that show.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 20, 2020)

I think I'm getting a cold.


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

Psydye said:


> My heart goes out to everyone on here suffering from mental illness...it's not fun!



thank you, it really isn’t fun at all aha :<


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Feb 21, 2020)

Sometimes I feel like Google is the best doctor to diagnose something. you learn so much from searching stuff


----------



## Psydye (Feb 21, 2020)

This sounds pretty damn tasty: 



Spoiler



https://aqua-teen-hunger-force.fandom.com/wiki/The_Broodwich


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 24, 2020)

Psydye said:


> This sounds pretty damn tasty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to get involved with the underground Subway market. Your needs will be satisfied.


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 25, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Sometimes I feel like Google is the best doctor to diagnose something. you learn so much from searching stuff


Seriously, no.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Seriously, no.



basically this i hope the og poster was sarcastic


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2020)

me having the day off: hmm let's go outside
me seeing all snow outside and cold: hmm nope


----------



## Psydye (Feb 27, 2020)

Tired of being miserable.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2020)

Whatever New Leaf did to Wild World is exactly what New Horizons will do to New Leaf.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2020)

Geometry joke:

Two lines are coplanar if and only if they meet on the same flight.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 28, 2020)

Tired of all the mental ****! I just wanna be normal again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2020)

I started a new blog in response to New Horizon’s upcoming release and TBT closing down blogs. At the same time, I closed down two of my other sites. I hardly used Wordpress in a long time, but I’m now getting back in.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2020)

I hate dealing with people.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2020)

While South Park writes about on hot button issues and makes fun of pop culture that is hot at the time, the show also mocks on lesser-known issues and media or even bring attention to something not very many people know. Examples:

- In the South Park episode about Facebook, they made a reference to Tron (1982) and its whole plot
- The episode referencing the Penn State sex scandal also mocked on strict Christian foster parents and their abuse towards children
- When they made fun of Minecraft, they nailed it on the bad customer service at cable companies
- The episode “Franchise Prequel” mocked on 1970s Kung Fu films famous for their bad dubbing
- The episode making fun of how China handles American media brought attention to garroting


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm debating whether I should make a new town in AC:NL or play Stardew Valley lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2020)

Most young people don’t vote. I’m not even 30 yet, but I have voted in every primary, midterm election, and presidential election since I turned 18.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2020)

My stepfather has cancer, apparently! Just found out today; Apparently he's had it for a while now and never told anyone. Feel like a jerk now for how I treated him in the past!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 6, 2020)

Psydye said:


> My stepfather has cancer, apparently! Just found out today; Apparently he's had it for a while now and never told anyone. Feel like a jerk now for how I treated him in the past!



wow that sucks man. hopefully he gets through it


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2020)

Psydye said:


> My stepfather has cancer, apparently! Just found out today; Apparently he's had it for a while now and never told anyone. Feel like a jerk now for how I treated him in the past!



I’m sorry that you’re having to deal with this.  Hopefully he can make it through it.  v_v


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2020)

Psydye said:


> My stepfather has cancer, apparently! Just found out today; Apparently he's had it for a while now and never told anyone. Feel like a jerk now for how I treated him in the past!



I'm sorry man D:

I don't know him or your history but honestly unless he was a good person don't grieve too much.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2020)

I personally think that the ignore list should not be used to block people just because you don’t agree with them. It should only be used if someone is being mean to you constantly.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I personally think that the ignore list should not be used to block people just because you don’t agree with them. It should only be used if someone is being mean to you constantly.



Sadly most people use it for the former option, especially on other chats too lolol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Sadly most people use it for the former option, especially on other chats too lolol



I wouldn?t call out other names, point out specific cases, or accuse them of abusing that feature, but I can say this much. Out of everyone that added me to their ignore list, I haven?t wronged a single member. I haven?t been mean to them. In fact, I had very little interaction with them. Now I can?t really police them on how to use the feature, but this is clearly my biggest pet peeve I have on this site, and I hope people can stop blocking me for these cases.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeah the only persons I have blocked here were basically flaming or harassing me so that had to be done. I probably disagree with half of the people here but yeah I don't block them for that.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 9, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I personally think that the ignore list should not be used to block people just because you don?t agree with them. It should only be used if someone is being mean to you constantly.



I don?t have anyone on my blocked list, lmao.

I agree though.


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I personally think that the ignore list should not be used to block people just because you don?t agree with them. It should only be used if someone is being mean to you constantly.



i?ve been guilty of doing this but i?ve stopped as i?ve realized that it?s pretty childish


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’ve been guilty of doing this but i’ve stopped as i’ve realized that it’s pretty childish



I’ve been guilty of it too. The time I was at the peak of doing this was during the Ferguson incident. In response to Darren Wilson’s retirement from the police department in Ferguson, I added 7 people that believed Wilson was guilty to my ignore list. To be fair, some of these members has been harassing me for sources when I kept bringing up that Michael Brown grabbed for Darren Wilson’s gun (which is actually true, yet they refused to believe it). Anyway, these people are no longer on my ignore list, and I won’t be adding them to my ignore list anytime soon. But I have not blocked people for being pro-choice, anti-capitalism, or anti-gun.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2020)

IT'S MAR10 PEOPLE TIME TO BUST OUT YOUR DUSTY N64 AND PLAY SOME SUPRA MAYROOOOOOO 64


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2020)

nah id rather play mario kart 64


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> nah id rather play mario kart 64



Well then go play Mario Kart 64 lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well then go play Mario Kart 64 lol



sure gimme a n64 and the game and i'll do.

tbf i'll never get sm64 hype other than being way too ahead lol


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 11, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> sure gimme a n64 and the game and i'll do.
> 
> tbf i'll never get sm64 hype other than being way too ahead lol


I recently bought MK64 for Wii U. Virtual console is a blessing. 
It's a wonderful game.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> I recently bought MK64 for Wii U. Virtual console is a blessing.
> It's a wonderful game.



did they fix all fun glitches :c ?


----------



## Psydye (Mar 12, 2020)

I don't like taking mind-altering chemicals anymore! I've gotta learn to live w/o them!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 14, 2020)

Looking back at Total Drama Island and thinking of all the bad things the campers did, usually the worst things they do are their most antagonistic roles. But if you’re watching the show as an adult, most of these antagonisms are pretty childish, so it’s hard to rank their actions among the worst. However, there were a few antagonisms that are very serious that would land there.

Within the first season, up to the reunion special, the 10 worst things anybody did on the show:

1. Letting people fall to death for money (or even threatening them).
2. Hitting someone with a lamppost (the way Courtney did it was savage, and it was done out of revenge).
3. Breaking open a ballot box to switch real votes with fake ones. This is not just voter fraud at its finest, but it was one of the very few actions one of the campers did that affected how the staff manage the contest in following seasons.
4. Changing the water system to put sewage in the showers (Heather deserved it for what she did, but doing this in real life would get you in a lot of trouble).
5. Forcing a relationship to break up. This may not seem as bad since they are just teenagers, but imagine if someone tried doing it as an adult, like how Heather did it. It even altered Trent’s personality and made things worse for Gwen next season.
6. Abusing people of your alliance (watch Paintball Deer Hunter and That’s Off the Chain to see what I mean).
7. Bribing people to vote someone out (especially out of revenge or to get away from trouble).
8. Public Humiliation (one of them being reading someone’s diary out loud as a talent).
9. Disguising like a dangerous animal and scaring others (even if it’s a joke).
10. Forcing people to participate in a challenge, no matter how hard it is, yet be lazy and not participate.

There are a handful of other things that would go there, but they are too childish, justified, carelessly done, or are not done by the campers. But those ten things I listed are quite serious, no matter who you’re defending or opposing. These are ranked based on how much impact it did to the original cast, how bad the situation was, and how evil the action is in reality. If you seen the show and disagree with me on any of this, let me know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 15, 2020)

So I learned why people are taking coronavirus more seriously than they did to even worse diseases. It’s because the news is being overdramatic. This is another major offense showing how evil the media is. They messed up over Ferguson, over Covington, and now this. I predict that most of the Americans will be just as fine by the end of the first 100 days.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I learned why people are taking coronavirus more seriously than they did to even worse diseases. It’s because the news is being overdramatic. This is another major offense showing how evil the media is. They messed up over Ferguson, over Covington, and now this. I predict that most of the Americans will be just as fine by the end of the first 100 days.



I've heard that part of why the media is blowing corona up is because of the election? I'm not really politically active at all but apparently the media like to make a big hoopla about stuff like this and I guess that effects elections or something...

Idk tho just the word on the street, I'd take this whole corona thing with a grain of salt. Unless youre like 70+...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 15, 2020)

Aquari said:


> I've heard that part of why the media is blowing corona up is because of the election? I'm not really politically active at all but apparently the media like to make a big hoopla about stuff like this and I guess that effects elections or something...
> 
> Idk tho just the word on the street, I'd take this whole corona thing with a grain of salt. Unless youre like 70+...



As someone who’s close to my grandmother, I should take this just as seriously.

I did read about how the liberals are politicizing the disease. I think they’re doing this because they do not want Obama’s legacy reversed, they hate Trump, and they want to shove their radical policies down everyones’ throats. I’m sorry, but if you’re going to support reparations for slavery, taxing people to bring deported criminals back in the country, or ban deportations, then don’t politicize and exaggerate a disease pandemic. I can’t believe they’ve gotten this radical. Hopefully, this will backfire and expel left-wing politics from our nation for decades.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 15, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> As someone who’s close to my grandmother, I should take this just as seriously.
> 
> I did read about how the liberals are politicizing the disease. I think they’re doing this because they do not want Obama’s legacy reversed, they hate Trump, and they want to shove their radical policies down everyones’ throats. I’m sorry, but if you’re going to support reparations for slavery, taxing people to bring deported criminals back in the country, or ban deportations, then don’t politicize and exaggerate a disease pandemic. I can’t believe they’ve gotten this radical. Hopefully, this will backfire and expel left-wing politics from our nation for decades.



that escalated rather quickly, but yea that too i guess :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 16, 2020)

Aquari said:


> that escalated rather quickly, but yea that too i guess :/



Sorry that I did that. Now those three issues I posted there, I’m not making that up. They literally support those. Even one of these issues is up for debate on the 2020 presidential election.


----------



## matchaman (Mar 16, 2020)

anyone know the thread where you can see what your signatures look like within a thread? ik this practically counts as it right now lmao but for future reference!! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2020)

Where is everyone I'm so lonely and bored T__T

- - - Post Merge - - -



matchaman said:


> anyone know the thread where you can see what your signatures look like within a thread? ik this practically counts as it right now lmao but for future reference!! <3



Idk exactly what you mean. If you want to pre ire your signature before you upload it you can select the preview button next to the finish button.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> So I learned why people are taking coronavirus more seriously than they did to even worse diseases. It’s because the news is being overdramatic. This is another major offense showing how evil the media is. They messed up over Ferguson, over Covington, and now this. I predict that most of the Americans will be just as fine by the end of the first 100 days.



Oh yeah definitely. It's really frustrating that the media is making this out to be so much more deadly than it is. I mean yeah, it has been shown to cause death, but so have many other viruses including influenza. Numbers dictate that COVID-19 is an issue, but it's not like a plague that's killing millions of people a month.

I also hate that people have started hoarding stuff like toilet paper because of this. My family has to resort to using paper towels. We shouldn't have to deal with this. People really are taking this too seriously.

That's not to say that people should just ignore it, yeah it's good to wash your hands and use Lysol/antibac wipes when you can, but it really isn't that big of an issue. Like you said this will probably blow over within the next hundred days.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2020)

Yeah media is bull**** and while I understand most precautions they are forcing it on too hard most of the places, yet they have no financial plan for anything not like, transport and stuff. Just permit people and give them permit money gdi.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 20, 2020)

Which one is the worst? COVID-19, HIV, or Bubonic Plague?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Which one is the worst? COVID-19, HIV, or Bubonic Plague?



Depends on your perspective, counting number/affected people way way back or what the other done in modern time.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm gonna be chugging coffee all day, only got like 5-6 hours of sleep. Feel drowsy as hell!


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2020)

Dear Mom..

...

..GET. A .****ING. CLUE!!!


----------



## Ley (Mar 21, 2020)

LF food


----------



## Psydye (Mar 21, 2020)

How long has this Doom x Animal Crossing thing been a "thing"? It's amazing! xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2020)

Psydye said:


> How long has this Doom x Animal Crossing thing been a "thing"? It's amazing! xD



Yeah this is one of my personal favorites from Doom x AC:



Spoiler: x


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2020)

I think the meme is way overposted and I'm not really a DOOM fan, so.

Also anyone knows is USPS still doing int'l shipments? o3o


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Mar 23, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> Well my 2020 went down the toilet lol



smh this comment aged well


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 24, 2020)

So the media is right about how bad the Coronavirus is. Its spread in Louisiana is much faster than any spread of smallpox.

Honestly, this is the first time in many peoples’ lifetimes that the economy is shutting down in reaction to a disease pandemic. Even Disneyland, a place that never closed for an entire day, has closed down to prevent the spread. Is the End Times coming, or is it another ordinary unusual catastrophe?


----------



## Radda (Mar 25, 2020)

I forgot how I got so old. I legit started posting on this site when I was 12/13 and now I'm 18. It's just so mindboggling haha. After looking back at old posts and threads its just been a very cringy but entertaining flashback of browsing TBT for over 8 hours a day and so on. Besides that, high school has been treating me pretty cool and I'm glad I'm a senior. Just need to figure out a nice project to work on for the next 3 years so I can get into a decent UC. I'm not mad about coronavirus canceling prom or senior picnic since we were gonna legit have it on our football field, its not much that we are missing out on HAHA.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2020)

So I got a friend request on my Switch from someone i don't know. I'm assuming it's someone on this forum since they used my FC but I'm going to have to delete the request. I've updated my signature to reflect this, but if anyone wants to send me a FR on the Switch please send me a VM first!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, before I delete the request does anyone know who "teeawgo" is? This is the person who sent me a request but idk who they are so I don't want to just accept it (I'm generally only accepting requests from close friends and people whom I'm trading with at that particular time).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 27, 2020)

Three years later, I’m beginning to think that it was a bad idea to close the Miscellaneous group. Nowhere does it say that it’s against the rules to discuss drama from other threads. Not in the Rules and Guidelines, nor in the What’s Bothering You thread. Now I wouldn’t recommend talking about drama from other threads, but people shouldn’t get in trouble for something not stated in the rules.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 28, 2020)

The 3 AM music in all Animal Crossing games sounded pretty interesting.

In the GameCube Version, it reminds me of why I wouldn’t be awake at that time of the day.
In Wild World, it sounds like a night jamboree.
In New Leaf, it sounds like a winter night, like the night before Christmas.
In New Horizons, it sounds weird and funny. It sounds more like a duck.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 28, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Three years later, I’m beginning to think that it was a bad idea to close the Miscellaneous group. Nowhere does it say that it’s against the rules to discuss drama from other threads. Not in the Rules and Guidelines, nor in the What’s Bothering You thread. Now I wouldn’t recommend talking about drama from other threads, but people shouldn’t get in trouble for something not stated in the rules.



It was still enforced.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 28, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> It was still enforced.



It’s still injustice if it’s not explicitly stated in the rules, yet get moderated for it. If you knew every rule explicitly stated, and got in trouble for what’s not stated, that’s injustice. I know saying something like this makes me sound like a rebel, even though I do respect the staff and their decisions while not receiving a warning in over two years, but this is one thing that’s bad about every forum.

If one were to get moderated for something not stated in the rules, you’d expect that they learn from their mistakes and not repeat this behavior again. Instead, they not only repeat this behavior, but they also get critical against the staff, some going as far as insulting the organization publicly while knowing that it’s against the rules to make these kinds of insults. It not just happens here. It happens everywhere, albeit rarely.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 28, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Three years later, I’m beginning to think that it was a bad idea to close the Miscellaneous group. Nowhere does it say that it’s against the rules to discuss drama from other threads. Not in the Rules and Guidelines, nor in the What’s Bothering You thread. Now I wouldn’t recommend talking about drama from other threads, but *people shouldn’t get in trouble for something not stated in the rules*.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 29, 2020)

So the Ten Commandments were given in response to the events in the Exodus and before, and the Ten Amendments were given in response to the events in the American Revolution and before. Sounds similar?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2020)

First time I’m posting here after the software change. I’ll still be able to check up often.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

Jake said:


> There was one of these in the EPIC which died once the site transferred.


Let's make sure this thread doesn't die now that we've just transferred again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Let's make sure this thread doesn't die now that we've just transferred again.



I’ll make sure this thread stays alive. It’s better than the Random Thoughts Thread anyway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2020)

If I ever get Raymond in my town and try to sell him on this site, I would ask for one red pinwheel collectible or one weird doll collectible. Price can’t be negotiated.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If I ever get Raymond in my town and try to sell him on this site, I would ask for one red pinwheel collectible or one weird doll collectible. Price can’t be negotiated.



Same. I'd probably go for a Party Popper or Popsicle instead, though. lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2020)

Out of all of the Disney villains, I felt that Scar was the best in terms of villain development. He’s evil in almost every way.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hail, first post since forum change.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2020)

It wouldn’t be fair to call a party “evil” since that would make me sound biased, but I truly see evil in the Democrats now. They’re voting down Republican and bipartisan bills on Coronavirus and relief to make the Republicans look like selfish, uncaring idiots, but in reality, they’re the ones that are not caring for the people. If they win the 2020 elections, this country is done for. But if the Republicans win back control of the House and maintain control of the others, America will still live.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 15, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It wouldn’t be fair to call a party “evil” since that would make me sound biased, but I truly see evil in the Democrats now. They’re voting down Republican and bipartisan bills on Coronavirus and relief to make the Republicans look like selfish, uncaring idiots, but in reality, they’re the ones that are not caring for the people. If they win the 2020 elections, this country is done for. But if the Republicans win back control of the House and maintain control of the others, America will still live.


we have totally opposite political views but what makes you think that? The Wisconsin Supreme Court (R majority) literally blocked a request made by the governor for the primaries to be delayed because of the pandemic. as far as I know, Dems in Congress and in states have been advocating for mail-in voting only for the November election if the pandemic doesn't get any better by then. This is to save lives. people shouldn't have to risk their lives to vote.

Dems are basically reinforcing the notion that we need a greater and more reliable social security safety net for situations like these. That means possible universal health care (which not all essential workers now even have) and mandatory paid sick leave for all employers. The reason why our economy is falling so hard right now is that we don't have any of these protections in place with the necessary funding because  Republicans keep cutting it. this is a situation where socialism is _needed _because it's precisely the fed govt. role to create national and coherent response instead of leaving states to fend for themselves like the disaster were seeing now (some states aren't even taking it seriously)! 

furthermore, a one-time payment of $1200 is nothing! landlords are already telling renters to send that check right to them! what about getting food for children they need to feed? a lot of countries are sending multiple payments to citizens for relief.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> we have totally opposite political views but what makes you think that? The Wisconsin Supreme Court (R majority) literally blocked a request made by the governor for the primaries to be delayed because of the pandemic. as far as I know, Dems in Congress and in states have been advocating for mail-in voting only for the November election if the pandemic doesn't get any better by then. This is to save lives. people shouldn't have to risk their lives to vote.
> 
> Dems are basically reinforcing the notion that we need a greater and more reliable social security safety net for situations like these. That means possible universal health care (which not all essential workers now even have) and mandatory paid sick leave for all employers. The reason why our economy is falling so hard right now is that we don't have any of these protections in place with the necessary funding because  Republicans keep cutting it. this is a situation where socialism is _needed _because it's precisely the fed govt. role to create national and coherent response instead of leaving states to fend for themselves like the disaster were seeing now (some states aren't even taking it seriously)!
> 
> furthermore, a one-time payment of $1200 is nothing! landlords are already telling renters to send that check right to them! what about getting food for children they need to feed? a lot of countries are sending multiple payments to citizens for relief.



I wouldn’t say that our country is doomed to fail if the Democrats win when the issue is about the Coronavirus. But if we’re talking about what they stand for before COVID-19 got here to the US, they are literally supporting what’s bad for the nation. Socialism, political correctness, treachery (which includes the New Way Forward Act), and the expansion of abortion rights explains why I would never vote Democrat, ever. If all of that goes into effect, our country is doomed to fail, just like the Roman Empire. That’s what made me think that this nation is over if the Democrats win 2020.

On a different subject, I like how I’m designing my island in ACNH. I’m pretty much done with infrastructure, done with terraforming, and almost done with scenery placement. So all what I have left to do is what I always did in the GameCube version of Animal Crossing. Pay off debts, and make nice houses.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 17, 2020)

So, Covid-19 could have just as much impact on the world as World War II did. They already compared it to 9/11 and the Great Recession, proving that it was more significant than the other two. But will it ever be as significant as WWII?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2020)

yeah I love that countries complain on us(Sweden) as well when they doesn't even help people otherwise unless they are "rich" enough for healthcare lol....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 20, 2020)

I absolutely believe this article. This is what they really want.

Even if Republicans get supermajority control of both the House and the Senate, the Legislative Branch is still the worst branch of the US Constitution.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2020)

As society changes over time, some things that were popular in the past have little meaning today. The next thing I see fading away is animal shows. Zoos may last another generation or two since endangered species is a major problem in today’s time, but I think animal shows are on their way out.

Ever since the 2013 documentary Blackfish exposed SeaWorld’s unethical treatment towards orcas, SeaWorld has faced a major fallout as it’s making people question if we should have animal shows anymore. People are already opposing keeping orcas in captivity, as SeaWorld is no longer doing orca shows or dolphin shows. It’s one thing to do stuff like this to raise funds for animal conservation, but when organizations do this for profit, they should also learn about the welfare of animals and how they’re being treated. Even those that are being treated well shouldn’t have to be forced to perform in front of the audience.

I hope that zoos, as well as amusement parks and museum, don’t fall into the same trap many businesses and industries went under (which was to care less about quality and care more about profit). US airlines are cutting legroom to pack more people and are spending in cheaper fuel for more profit, video games are coming out unfinished with overpriced DLC for more profit, media companies are giving into the wishes of the Chinese government for profit. And I know all about Amazon and other businesses that care less about the working conditions of workers while paying less. And let’s not forget how movies these days suck and how franchising is taking over the film industry. Imagine if zoos and parks start doing this. That can be very dangerous. Of course, socialism isn’t going to work since that’s going to punish everybody that knows ethics for the actions done by business that put profit in front of ethics and quality, but people should learn to care more for workers and for other things.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2020)

Why does everybody like the Random Thoughts thread and not this thread?


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Why does everybody like the Random Thoughts thread and not this thread?


Idk sorta feel the same about my own thread In the same way. I guess people are just more familiar with the other thread and it just sticks out more. Some people don't know what to say here but know the random thread is for being completely random based of the title alone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 23, 2020)

Zura said:


> Idk sorta feel the same about my own thread In the same way. I guess people are just more familiar with the other thread and it just sticks out more. Some people don't know what to say here but know the random thread is for being completely random based of the title alone.



It’s kinda funny that this thread was supposed to be a discussion thread where you’re free to talk about what you want while the Random Thoughts thread was about what you have in mind. Yet both kinda became the same kind of thread, making this thread obsolete.

Even if this thread is dying and the Random Thoughts thread is currently alive, I refuse to post in the Random Thoughts thread, even if I had to reply to others in that thread. Ever since someone made a comment about the ignore list there (which they’re referring to me, even though I never wronged them), I have felt discouraged to post there. I didn’t want to make a post there, and I had this aversion for over a year. So if I had some random thoughts to share, it goes on this thread. It’s just strange that it hardly attracts some audience.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2020)

So liberals are willing to pass any coronavirus measure, no matter how coercive they are, to thin the spread. However, there are two exceptions:

1. They do not think trivial abortions (aka abortions done just to get away with having children) should be banned, as they are fighting against Texas for banning abortions for most cases as a way to thin the coronavirus spread. So even if they agree to ban most procedures and activities during the social distancing, they st
2. They do not want to close down the Mexican border. Even Mexico, who was reluctant to doing so, is willing to do it to prevent the spread of the coronavirus, but liberals still do not want to close the border.

From what I can infer, they think abortion rights are more important than any other human right or other citizenship right, and they would put immigrants in front of American citizens. Although I choose to believe this, don’t take my inferences for granted. They are extreme biases.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 29, 2020)

Hullo, first time posting here :>

Going to preface this reply by saying that I personally see myself as more progressive, though I try to stay open-minded as much as possible. I'm not 100% informed on the news and tend to read from places like Politico, FiveThirtyEight, WSJ, and the NYT. :>



Alolan_Apples said:


> 1. They do not think trivial abortions (aka abortions done just to get away with having children) should be banned, as they are fighting against Texas for banning abortions for most cases as a way to thin the coronavirus spread. So even if they agree to ban most procedures and activities during the social distancing, they st


whoop, unfinished thought here, I think. xD Curious as to what you think about this. 

I personally think not banning abortions (ie. allowing them to proceed as usual) lessens coronavirus impacts since it means less mothers in general hospitals *if *the virus spread continues that long (we don't know yet how long this will continue). However, midwives/at-home birth solutions exist, so it's not a complete impediment in that sense. There's merits and demerits to both sides, imho the temporary ban is a temporary solution that may or may not come back later. But I don't think it's particularly wrong to stop nonessential abortions (ie. no proven complications for mother) unlike cases like Zika (where zika would cause huge birth defects).




Alolan_Apples said:


> 2. They do not want to close down the Mexican border. Even Mexico, who was reluctant to doing so, is willing to do it to prevent the spread of the coronavirus, but liberals still do not want to close the border.


Don't really think there's a problem with either closing or not closing the borders at this point. I don't read a lot about this topic (border closing) in particular so don't have a definite opinion to give on this.



Alolan_Apples said:


> From what I can infer, they think abortion rights are more important than any other human right or other citizenship right, and they would put immigrants in front of American citizens. Although I choose to believe this, don’t take my inferences for granted. They are extreme biases.


I mean, either way, I doubt many people want to come here for any reason right now (we're topping the charts in terms of virus cases and deaths right now lol). Abortion rights are important, I think, but I don't see particularly how they are more important than other human or civil rights. I also don't see how we're putting immigrants in front of American citizens. I might be biased here (my parents are (legal lol) immigrants, they came from Taiwan over 20 years ago to study at university here) but I don't think our immigration policies are really that loose to where anyone can come in from anywhere. Whether or not said policies get circumvented is a completely different story, though.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 2, 2020)

Wow this place looks so different xD


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2020)

can it be june already i can tell may is gonna be.. ugh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 3, 2020)

Inspired by these political quizzes, I should make one up called Political Percentage. It measures how left-winged or right-winged you are. It’s a 50-question quiz with three to five questions on each issue, and seven options on each question. The problem here is I don’t know what software I should use to make quizzes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 4, 2020)

The dominant tree of StarGlow is...the palm tree/coconut tree. Ever since I learned about planting coconut trees on sand paths, I’ve been turning my town into a desert, and the coconut tree as a desert tree makes sense.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

Is anyone else binging anything on streaming rn? I’m on season 4 of Schitt’s Creek. I’m the worst at binge watching. It takes me forever.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 6, 2020)

Seeing sexual misconduct allegations against Joe Biden and peoples’ responses to it reveal the hypocrisies from both sides.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2020)

stuff like james last and organ versions of 60s-70s tunes or older must be the worst music contribution after generic poprnb stuff


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## kelpy (May 15, 2020)

somethings really, really wrong. i mean seriously, our democrat and republican leaders are both money hungry and either focus on how bad “the other side” is or how much money (literally meaningless paper/numbers on a screen) they can make off their position. really.. something’s not right about us humans.. maybe because we think too damn much for our own good haha


G0DFlesh_88 said:


>


i almost forgot how perfect that video is


----------



## tombook (May 16, 2020)

Just lighten up for a tad... chillin it up how is everyone?


----------



## Alienfish (May 16, 2020)

goooood groovy vibes man. got some homework to do but man class will be over soon and i'm gonna pray i pass the last paper because literature history is seriously ****in worst.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 19, 2020)

If it’s now considered offensive to use native americans as icons, then maybe for Thanksgiving, I would replace the Indians with Bernie supporters and the Pilgrims with Trump supporters. Instead of the feather hat, it’s a Feel the Bern shirt. Instead of the pilgrim’s hat, it’s a MAGA hat. I wonder how offended would SJWs be if that change were to happen. Sure, it would be politically correct to make that change, but that would be even more offensive since it’s directly insulting people rather than being insensitive.

What other problems would that suggestion cause? I prefer Indians and Pilgrims over something that political anyway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 22, 2020)

After looking at the past posts on the thread Troll the Person Above You, I can’t believe how rude I was. I was a really bad troll. But that thread is fun, and I hope it becomes active again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 22, 2020)

A true carnivorous human doesn’t eat fried chicken. Fried chicken is covered in flour (a plant product) and is cooked in vegetable oil (another plant product). However, they can eat hamburgers with nothing but meat and cheese.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 24, 2020)

Has anyone sat there and just read through old threads? I should be sleeping but I just like to waste my time scrolling through years old messages and interactions.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Has anyone sat there and just read through old threads? I should be sleeping but I just like to waste my time scrolling through years old messages and interactions.


not really most are just personal cringe LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2020)

The only people that would support the cops that killed George Floyd are white supremacists, other racists against African Americans, and pro-police extremists. Usually, I would take sides with the police over incidents like this, but this time, there’s no supporting the cops. Even Trump is supporting George Floyd. Heck, even the right-wing media is going against the police in this incident. I would be in support of George Floyd as the way cops handled this is cruel and inhumane. However, if there’s anything I’m against in the protests, it would be rioting, looting, vandalism, and assaulting other people. Under all circumstances, this is never okay. Adding insult to injury, the economy is at its worst since the Great Depression (thanks to the lockdown), and we are in the middle of a pandemic. Do you think it’s acceptable to loot and vandalize in a time like this? No sane person would support the cops, and no sane person would support Trump’s death threat against rioters, but rioting is the only reason why I couldn’t take sides with BLM. There’s no supporting the police this time (or even opposing BLM). But everyone has their standards, and there are some things that can’t be tolerated by any means.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


>


This video left me with some thoughts:
1. That door is horribly built.
2. Is that guy in the red sweater holding the stapler as a gun?
3. How did that same guy know they were illegally downloading stuff?
4. That ear destroying sound quality though.
5. This video is contradicting itself. The title says "Never Illegally download" but the girl at 0:26 sounds like she's saying "Never legally download".
This post is not to be taken seriously. Thought I just have a little laugh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 31, 2020)

I wish my account is immune to blocking/ignoring, so nobody could ignore me on this site through the ignore list.

I honestly feel that everybody on this site hates me now. They condemned me for thinking controversial discussions are controversial, then ridiculed me for making an informative thread stating that Trump declared Antifa to be a terror group. I doubt they’ll ever forgive me for as long as I stay here on TBT, but just letting you know, I do not want to receive anymore criticism from other members. I don’t pick fights or try to start fights. I just want to get my opinions through and state that civility is still important.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 1, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> This video left me with some thoughts:
> 1. That door is horribly built.
> 2. Is that guy in the red sweater holding the stapler as a gun?
> 3. How did that same guy know they were illegally downloading stuff?
> ...



That yellow (suppose to be white I guess) CRT monitor takes me back.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 2, 2020)

Being unethical isn’t just limited to violating ethics. If you’re doing something wrong without even understanding the problems, then that’s unethical. Examples:

- In the South Park Episode “You have 0 Friends”, *Wendy directly insults Stan for having a picture of him in a bunny outfit* when it was Kyle’s fault for creating an account for Stan when he didn’t want to have an account in the first place. Imagine if you choose not to do something, then somebody forces you to doing it, then everybody else associates you with it. Wendy took a step even further here.
- Another South Park example. In an earlier episode of South Park, Butter’s parents tried to sell their child to a spoiled brat that mistreats her pets (which lead them to suicide). Not only it’s a horrible idea to sell your kids to someone like that without knowing this, but *Butter’s parents scolded him for running away after finding this out*.
- A generic example: A worker gets injured on the job (or injured while off-job), but *the boss forces the worker to continue working*.

When someone else has a problem, you need to listen to them completely before you can consider making a decision.


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 4, 2020)

@Alolan_Apples just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean that they hate you. With that logic everyone would have to hate everyone because you can't agree about everything.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> @Alolan_Apples just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean that they hate you. With that logic everyone would have to hate everyone because you can't agree about everything.



I learned that a long time ago. Yeah, I may have overdramatized the recent incidents with my user title and signature, but it’s not if people couldn’t agree with me. What I don’t like is receiving a negative reputation from others (which includes liking a post that attacks me or just simply attacking me). I’ll go ahead and remove the user title and signature since that would make the entire site feel bad, especially to those that weren’t involved. However, there will always be people who hate others for simply disagreeing with them (not just here, but everywhere).

EDIT: Just changed my signature and user title. I don’t know if the socialism part would cause any problems, but that second part is just asking for trouble.

Onto the subject of George Floyd, this time, I’m for the victim of the police than for the police. The reason why I would be more for the police in prior incidents is because the victim is resisting an arrest and chose to fight the cops. But this time, the victim wasn’t resisting an arrest. The cop chose to use excessive force, and on a man that had breathing problems. What I don’t support is violence over the incident. I would allow discussion of George Floyd (and even allowed others to talk about it on my America opinion thread), but if another site doesn’t allow discussion, I support their right to forbid discussion. Even for something as serious as this, you can’t force others to agree with you, force others to get involved, or accuse others of racism for not allowing discussion. The logic of “if you’re not with me, you’re against me” needs to stop, but the logic of “if you’re not fully with me, you’re fully against me” is a new low.


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 4, 2020)

@Alolan_Apples well, the socialism part is just completely untrue: look at Finland, Sweden, Austria - these socialist countries top the worldwide quality of life surveys exactly because they are or were heavily socialist and they show zero signs of tyranny (lol). So I just laugh a little at how naive it is every time I see it. It's not offensive, it's just weird to see something like that written.

Also, if you are thinking of China etc. I can assure you that they are not socialist. I have even lived for a year in China so I have first hand experience.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 4, 2020)

If I weren’t properly educated on the issues, I would be an ordinary conservative that is oblivious to the issues. But if I were properly educated on issues, I would be a radical Republican. Even so, I would never support the crony capitalists, the white supremacy, or the religious extremists. I would just hold right-wing views at a higher degree than an ordinary conservative, but in a different direction. Example: Republicans want to repeal and replace Obamacare, but I want to repeal it without replacement, and even come up with a resolution that prevents anything like that from happening again. Not that I don’t care for the poor, but I think healthcare choice and freedom of healthcare is important, while I think nobody should have to wait for healthcare. Add to that, doctors should have the right to make money and be responsible for what happens to the patient.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2020)

Am I out of touch with today’s American values? Or is our newer generations of American citizens evil for embracing what’s bad for the country?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 5, 2020)

bold of you to whine about citizens being evil, with everything that's been going on with government's armed forces right now against peaceful protesters

also, last I checked, it _is_ the citizens that decide on a country's values of the time. not your own narrow preconceptions of how the world should cater to you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2020)

As someone who reads Townhall.com a lot, I’m pretty much against today’s American values (especially free healthcare). With newer generations becoming more liberal, our country becoming more polarized, and several other problems (like bullying is out of control or industries are cutting corners), I can say that democracy is failing. And yes, I’m a millennial, the group silent generation conservatives and baby boomers keep complaining about. I’m just a right-winged millennial who listens to right-winged columnists.

I have to admit, there are a few things liberals are right about. One of them being LGBT issues, and another being for bans on smoking tobacco in public. They are right about global warming as well, but if we want to combat that, how about we focus on new technologies that take the carbon dioxide out of the atmosphere, not just reduce carbon dioxide emissions. If there’s even fewer carbon dioxide in the atmosphere (fewer greenhouse gases actually), but the Earth is still warming up, then maybe an alternate theory to global warming is true.


----------



## Feferily (Jun 5, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> As someone who reads Townhall.com a lot, I’m pretty much against today’s American values (especially free healthcare). With newer generations becoming more liberal, our country becoming more polarized, and several other problems (like bullying is out of control or industries are cutting corners), I can say that democracy is failing. And yes, I’m a millennial, the group silent generation conservatives and baby boomers keep complaining about. I’m just a right-winged millennial who listens to right-winged columnists.
> 
> I have to admit, there are a few things liberals are right about. One of them being LGBT issues, and another being for bans on smoking tobacco in public. They are right about global warming as well, but if we want to combat that, how about we focus on new technologies that take the carbon dioxide out of the atmosphere, not just reduce carbon dioxide emissions. If there’s even fewer carbon dioxide in the atmosphere (fewer greenhouse gases actually), but the Earth is still warming up, then maybe an alternate theory to global warming is true.



I’m going to say this as a non-conservative and non-liberal whose lived in America and in Europe... you are narrowing yourself down so very hard with these opinions. It seems like you hold so dearly onto what you think is right and on the idea that everyone hates conservatives and that’s why we say these takes are wrong, that it seems to hinder you from real political discussion. You should listen to people who live in countries with free healthcare. The people you listen to probably don’t have a frame of reference. Or they’re so radical that they’ve taken any ideal and twisted it. You should open yourself up a bit more to a different world view.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 6, 2020)

I can’t believe how much of a troll I have become, after sharing these political thoughts in the last 48 hours. I’ll confess that I have become a radical Republican (even by a moderate’s standards), but I didn’t realize how rude I was by saying that our newer generations of citizens are evil when I made that post. I may have sounded like this because of the recent incidents in the news, previous political discussions from 2015 to 2018 on this site, and that it’s an election year, but boy, I didn’t need to go as far as calling people “evil” for not agreeing with me.

And yes, I understand why people want free healthcare. They think it’s a right, and they think it’s morally wrong to charge people to treat them. But as someone who came from a family involved in the medical field, I learned why people hate it as well. I’m not against the affordability of free healthcare. It’s the government management of it. Israel and Australia are perfect examples of where Universal Healthcare works, but seeing how it went in Canada and the United Kingdom gave me a negative impression about it. Nobody has to wait for an operation, and private care should not be outlawed.


----------



## Flyffel (Jun 6, 2020)

Whoever talked about outlawing private healthcare as an option?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 6, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Whoever talked about outlawing private healthcare as an option?



While this is not up for debate on any public forum, it’s already illegal in Canada.

On another subject, I am ready to go back to hotels, but I’m no more excited to go than Snow and Ice (my travel pillows) are. Those pillows really love hotels, and they are sensitive to this lockdown. I still can’t go, but once the quarantine is all over, I’m ready to spend the night there.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2020)

^^Not gonna lie staying at a hotel right now sounds super nice. Maybe I should go stay alone at a hotel for a few days.


But that's beside the point... my friends I've got some REAL ADULT TALK HERE. Yes this is a 21+ only question so if you're under 21 PLEASE LOOK AWAY ADULTS ONLY. THIS IS A LEGITIMATE ADULT QUESTION THAT I NEEDS TO ASK MY ADULT FRIENDS. *HEAVY INHALE*...

Should I buy a Waluigi plush for my 21st bday?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But that's beside the point... my friends I've got some REAL ADULT TALK HERE. Yes this is a 21+ only question so if you're under 21 PLEASE LOOK AWAY ADULTS ONLY. THIS IS A LEGITIMATE ADULT QUESTION THAT I NEEDS TO ASK MY ADULT FRIENDS. *HEAVY INHALE*...
> 
> Should I buy a Waluigi plush for my 21st bday?


If you really like him, then sure. I'm 25 and I collect plushies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> If you really like him, then sure. I'm 25 and I collect plushies.


Bruh plushies are amazingggg. I have so many, but specifically I actually have a really big Mario plush and a small Shy Guy plush and they're both really great! I could def use a little Waloogi in my life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^Not gonna lie staying at a hotel right now sounds super nice. Maybe I should go stay alone at a hotel for a few days.



But you can’t have my children (aka the pillows named Snow and Ice). They go with me.

And yes, I prefer to have pillows as children rather than real children. Pillows are not as noisy or as hard to take care of. But even so, parenting is difficult and stressful.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^Not gonna lie staying at a hotel right now sounds super nice. Maybe I should go stay alone at a hotel for a few days.
> 
> 
> But that's beside the point... my friends I've got some REAL ADULT TALK HERE. Yes this is a 21+ only question so if you're under 21 PLEASE LOOK AWAY ADULTS ONLY. THIS IS A LEGITIMATE ADULT QUESTION THAT I NEEDS TO ASK MY ADULT FRIENDS. *HEAVY INHALE*...
> ...


Yes. I have a shark IKEA plushie and an Umbreon plushie and I'm 28. Go for the kawaii-gi style.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

I BOUGHT THE WALOOGI YEET

The only problem is, while the adapter for my TV will be here in 1-2 days the Waluigi plush will take about a week or so to ship :,,,,,,(
Also that purchase hurt my wallet just a bit but it's pretty much impossible to regret buying anything WAH related lollll


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I BOUGHT THE WALOOGI YEET
> 
> The only problem is, while the adapter for my TV will be here in 1-2 days the Waluigi plush will take about a week or so to ship :,,,,,,(
> Also that purchase hurt my wallet just a bit but it's pretty much impossible to regret buying anything WAH related lollll


Lol, I feel the wallet rip, I've done it a bit too many times haha. But hey go for what makes you happy and you can always sell/give away in the future


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Lol, I feel the wallet rip, I've done it a bit too many times haha. But hey go for what makes you happy and you can always sell/give away in the future


It wasn't too big of a deal, the plush was like $21 which seems fine considering licensed plushies like that tend to be costly (my shiny Umbreon plush was $25). But the coax adapters I bought took a chunk out being $6.80 (the cheapest one was a two pack rip). Hoping that they work with the TV I got, if they don't I'll have to return it and hopefully get a refund.

I am actually considering selling some stuff I don't use or need anymore. I was gonna sell my textbooks at the end of this past semester since the bookstore pays a decent price for them but ofc because of quarantine I couldn't do that, and I haven't really found any good place online to sell them. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It wasn't too big of a deal, the plush was like $21 which seems fine considering licensed plushies like that tend to be costly (my shiny Umbreon plush was $25). But the coax adapters I bought took a chunk out being $6.80 (the cheapest one was a two pack rip). Hoping that they work with the TV I got, if they don't I'll have to return it and hopefully get a refund.
> 
> I am actually considering selling some stuff I don't use or need anymore. I was gonna sell my textbooks at the end of this past semester since the bookstore pays a decent price for them but ofc because of quarantine I couldn't do that, and I haven't really found any good place online to sell them. :/


Yeah, my normal Umbreon plushie wasn't too bad either but yeah some plushie merch can be real costy sometimes.

yeah I need to sell so much literature/clothes/vinyls it's insane bc I'm a hoarder like hell but uh lol yeah corona makin it hard and I'm too lazy to go online flea marketing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 16, 2020)

I wonder how many people I have offended by coming up with the idea that the ignore feature can been abused. I did want to point out that you shouldn’t use it for the sole reason that people don’t agree with you, but I think that angered others, especially those who do use it for that reason. I understand if the opponent supports oppression, but I don’t support oppression. But how are these considered oppression:

- Opposing communism
- Opposing political correctness
- Opposing sanctuary cities
- Opposing gun control
- Opposing free healthcare
- Opposing taxpayer-funded abortions
- Thinking goods and services shouldn’t be free
- Thinking that it’s okay to be neutral to political issues

They say they’re in support of rights, but all of the things I listed above (like communism and political correctness) take away human rights. It’s not worth blocking people if they support smaller government or free speech.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

looks bait-y to me


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 17, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder how many people I have offended by coming up with the idea that the ignore feature can been abused. I did want to point out that you shouldn’t use it for the sole reason that people don’t agree with you, but I think that angered others, especially those who do use it for that reason. I understand if the opponent supports oppression, but I don’t support oppression. But how are these considered oppression:
> 
> - Opposing communism
> - Opposing political correctness
> ...


I came here to use this place for it's intended purpose. Was this sort of this discussed before you brought it up? I don't think any discussion of that here is going to have any positive effect in either direction.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2020)

Seeing how the Western states are turning blue (including Arizona, Utah, Montana, and Alaska) shows how California’s proposition 187 seemed to have affected Republicans at the national level in not just 1994, but also 2020. Ever since they passed it and won the vote in 1994, Republicans have been kicked out of the state, and then the supermajority has ruined the state of California for both liberals and conservatives. While the liberals would move to cheaper states, the conservatives escaping California are liberal by national standards, hence why the other mountain states are turning blue. And it was all because of one law back in 1994.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2020)

So apparently the SM64 penguins looked pretty terrifying in the beta build of the game.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 21, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> So apparently the SM64 penguins looked pretty terrifying in the beta build of the game.


Are those frosted mini wheats?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2020)

why is there a pack of instant ramen in front lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Are those frosted mini wheats?





sheilaa said:


> why is there a pack of instant ramen in front lol


Yeah I think this was on a box of Mini Wheats. I found an even more terrifying pic of a pack of SM64 trading cards with some beta Thwomps on it though:


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2020)

...that look so 90s its just bad haha


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 26, 2020)

Here are 20 facts that I compiled. I try to stay objective as I can while showing the other side.

- All 50 states have positive attributes and negative attributes. The South may have higher crime rates and substandard education, but the Northeast is crazy expensive and unbearably cold in the winter.
- Fossil fuels are limited supply and make more pollution, but alternative resources that are unlimited and cleaner only work in certain areas. California made a push for all solar and wind energy, which is great for a desert or coastal state (especially when it was notorious for air pollution), but bad for states like Tennessee and Mississippi because of their location, climate, and biome.
- Private transportation is more dangerous if you consider all of the car accidents, but public transportation exposes you to all kinds of people, including people you don’t want to be near.
- Cities are more crowded and can be more dangerous, but there’s not much to do in the country, as you have a higher risk of wild animals. Even the suburbs aren’t the best.
- All wild animals, including rabbits, are dangerous, and any animal can have a positive relationship with humans, depending on how you raise them. It’s like Pokémon, where even the crap ‘mons can defeat a team of all legendary Pokémon.
- Although you can survive without eating meat, the healthiest people at least has some meat in their diet.
- Obama’s “57 states” comment is more about being inclusive, not being stupid. He’s wrong about how many states there are, but he’s right that we should treat US territories as part of our nation.
- Even historical villains have done good things. Our historical heroes have done horrible things as well.
- Even video games like Pokémon and Call of Duty have some educational material up to a certain extent. But that doesn’t mean you can play video games as a way to educate.
- Not every one who spent time in prison is evil. And not everyone who goes to church is good.
- Religion may have caused a lot of damage, but those who hate it for what it has done are also contributing to the religious conflict.
- Everything that is wrong with Nazi Germany is true about the key Allies of World War II. And everything wrong with the Allies are also true about the other Axis powers.
- If you are going to criticize America or England for the crimes they have committed, you should also criticize China for doing the same things at a much greater extent.
- Our early settlers and European explorers like Christopher Columbus are pretty savage, but the Native Americans have done these savage acts against other tribes for centuries before Columbus has arrived. But the people that should be shamed for doing these savage acts were the 20th century Americans that used their nationalist attitudes to persecute others and the Trump protesters that engaged in barbaric activities.
- All majors in college have a certain type of assignment that you would not want to do.
- Just because Disney World is bigger and has more to do than Disneyland doesn’t mean Disney World is any better. It also doesn’t hurt to try the more inferior alternatives like the Cedar Fair parks and the Six Flags parks, especially if you consider how expensive and how crowded the Disney parks are.
- For every reason why any fast food is better than McDonald’s, McDonald’s is better than the rest of the fast food industry for different reasons. I could say this about other chains, but McDonald’s is the most famous one.
- Diversity is good for business and media, but there are times where it doesn’t work.
- You may believe whatever you want, but some things are true no matter what.
- Laziness is bad, but working too much isn’t good for you either.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2020)

I love how literally translating Google Translate is. I've been running so Tackey & Tsubasa auctions thru it and it keeps saying "Tucky & Wings" (Tsubasa writes Tsubasa with a "wings" kanji" lolol)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 30, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here are 20 facts that I compiled. I try to stay objective as I can while showing the other side.
> 
> - All 50 states have positive attributes and negative attributes. The South may have higher crime rates and substandard education, but the Northeast is crazy expensive and unbearably cold in the winter.
> - Fossil fuels are limited supply and make more pollution, but alternative resources that are unlimited and cleaner only work in certain areas. California made a push for all solar and wind energy, which is great for a desert or coastal state (especially when it was notorious for air pollution), but bad for states like Tennessee and Mississippi because of their location, climate, and biome.
> ...


A proper argument has to have a win condition. What is your goal here?


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A proper argument has to have a win condition. What is your goal here?


I don't know the goal but most of these statements are like "not everything is black and white, and even the things that seem black and white are more grey than you think"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 1, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> A proper argument has to have a win condition. What is your goal here?



Just to share my thoughts in general. When I have something at the top of my head, I would post here because it’s random stuff.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2020)

IKEA seriously got one of the worst customer services I've spoken to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2020)

When someone says they've just arrived in Ohio


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 2, 2020)

Because of some recent incident when a Harvard grad threatened to stab people for saying “all lives matter”, I decided to update my signature to include something else.

Even in an age when the cancel culture is going rampant and when political correctness is out of control, people can still lose once they make a death threats. It’s already immoral to call people “racist” for not agreeing with you or for being neutral, but death threats are even worse.

It’s also worth mentioning that personal responsibility is important. If you got in trouble for something you did, it’s your fault that you got in trouble. Don’t blame others. And more importantly, think before you share something like that on the internet.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> IKEA seriously got one of the worst customer services I've spoken to.


I'd like to hear about your experience. I've had some interesting Nintendo support. Walmart customer support can be nonexistent.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 3, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> Because of some recent incident when a Harvard grad threatened to stab people for saying “all lives matter”, I decided to update my signature to include something else.
> 
> Even in an age when the cancel culture is going rampant and when political correctness is out of control, people can still lose once they make a death threats. It’s already immoral to call people “racist” for not agreeing with you or for being neutral, but death threats are even worse.
> 
> It’s also worth mentioning that personal responsibility is important. If you got in trouble for something you did, it’s your fault that you got in trouble. Don’t blame others. And more importantly, think before you share something like that on the internet.


They are also destroying random statues, like one of just an elk. There is a logical fallacy called moving the goal posts. They need to settle on one list of demands.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> I'd like to hear about your experience. I've had some interesting Nintendo support. Walmart customer support can be nonexistent.


I'll try make it tl;dr cause I went thru some **** lol...

Well yeah basically I went to the closest IKEA here  some days ago to buy a plushie I wanted (a white whale one), of course they didn't have it and the few staff there said it was a "seasonal" stock. Went back home, tried to order it online(nope didn't work aside from picking it up several hours away from me), contacted their chat support and they could by no means ship it from stores that had it in stock to my store nor mail it to me (the ones that had it in stock are not within my post code. Called their actual support the day and they told me the same thing except that lady was nicer, and that was some "limited" item they don't keep at their main warehouse. And I can't order it from eg. UK's IKEA online store either.

Ironically random Asian sites has it for purchasing though it's more expensive o_o

So yeah one of the biggest companies that are also associated with my country (Sweden) can't even offer back-order or ****. Lmfao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 6, 2020)

Absolutely nobody asked for this but here you go anyways:

A drawing of Spongebob that I uploaded to DA in Feb 2014 lollll
(also some Splorches, aka the most underrated SM3DW enemy)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 7, 2020)

What’s nine take away six? Actually, the correct way of saying it is what’s nine plus negative six.

Although I never saw negative numbers in school until the seventh grade, I learned about negative numbers as early as when I was 8 years old.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

I only have 32 tbt to my name as of writing this.

I don't think I've had this small amount of tbt since I joined lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I only have 32 tbt to my name as of writing this.
> 
> I don't think I've had this small amount of tbt since I joined lmaooo


mood but your lineup looks fab tho <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m in awe about YouTube’s community guidelines and how some kids content channels are skirting the rules. There are some cheapy fairy tale channels that tiptoe by the automatic monitors by claiming that their stories are “for teenagers” and putting paper-thin content warnings. Here is one such “content warning”:



I WILL say that some stories they have are a bit mature BUT at the same time what teenager in all of Nook’s endless archipelago is going to watch something like THIS unironically?!?



it’s obvious that most of these videos are kids bait to replay over and over for ad revenue, while actually decent content gets all the restrictions. I laugh about it but at the same time if anyone knows how to report a channel on a phone for misleading content I would appreciate it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2020)

So the site now notifies you if your post got deleted. That’s pretty interesting.

I’m not going to defend my post this time (like I did with my last post on the Coronavirus thread), but I choose to stand with the point that I’m trying to make. Inclusive phrases shouldn’t offend people, and no phrase justifies murder. In reality, a phrase that’s not widely offensive should be said without consequence, whereas a murder or a death threat should warrant very harsh consequences.

I still don’t understand why “All Lives Matter” is considered offensive. It would be best to give a proper reasoning on why I can’t say that rather than just pull the race card or make a threat. I might have come off as harsh and belittling on the What’s Bothering You thread (which explains why it got deleted), but I still don’t understand why people don’t like that phrase.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 14, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So the site now notifies you if your post got deleted. That’s pretty interesting.
> 
> I’m not going to defend my post this time (like I did with my last post on the Coronavirus thread), but I choose to stand with the point that I’m trying to make. Inclusive phrases shouldn’t offend people, and no phrase justifies murder. In reality, a phrase that’s not widely offensive should be said without consequence, whereas a murder or a death threat should warrant very harsh consequences.
> 
> I still don’t understand why “All Lives Matter” is considered offensive. It would be best to give a proper reasoning on why I can’t say that rather than just pull the race card or make a threat. I might have come off as harsh and belittling on the What’s Bothering You thread (which explains why it got deleted), but I still don’t understand why people don’t like that phrase.


"I’m not going to defend my post this time" literally writes 2 paragraphs to defend yourself. You can easily look up online why not to say "All lives matter" but you've chosen to ask this animal crossing forum instead knowing it will probably get deleted again. I typed into google "Why not to say All lives matter" so here's the first link I looked at. I was going to write more but you are hard headed and nothing anyone says seems to pull at your empathy.

Link


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> "I’m not going to defend my post this time" literally writes 2 paragraphs to defend yourself. You can easily look up online why not to say "All lives matter" but you've chosen to ask this animal crossing forum instead knowing it will probably get deleted again. I typed into google "Why not to say All lives matter" so here's the first link I looked at. I was going to write more but you are hard headed and nothing anyone says seems to pull at your empathy.
> 
> Link



When I said that I wouldn’t defend my post, it means that I won’t criticize the moderators or their system for deleting it like I did before. I would defend my argument, just not the violation.

The analogies on the link you sent is pretty weak, and it doesn’t properly explain why it’s offensive. Is it offensive because it’s for the opposing side, or is it offensive because it’s neutral or indifferent?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 14, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> When I said that I wouldn’t defend my post, it means that I won’t criticize the moderators or their system for deleting it like I did before. I would defend my argument, just not the violation.
> 
> The analogies on the link you sent is pretty weak, and it doesn’t properly explain why it’s offensive. Is it offensive because it’s for the opposing side, or is it offensive because it’s neutral or indifferent?


I know you've played this game with people before. Maybe it's just for the fun of arguing? I'm not sure but you seem to be a smart enough guy though so I know no one actually needs to explain to you why black lives matter. I can only say from experience that anyone I've met here in Canada that says "All lives matter" are racists and don't care about anyone who isn't white. Doesn't it make people feel guilty trying to take away from the BLM movement? I wanted to say maybe your experience in the USA is different but I have my doubts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 14, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I know you've played this game with people before. Maybe it's just for the fun of arguing? I'm not sure but you seem to be a smart enough guy though so I know no one actually needs to explain to you why black lives matter. I can only say from experience that anyone I've met here in Canada that says "All lives matter" are racists and don't care about anyone who isn't white. Doesn't it make people feel guilty trying to take away from the BLM movement? I wanted to say maybe your experience in the USA is different but I have my doubts.



When I say “All Lives Matter”, it means everyone’s lives matter, regardless of race, religion, sex, or any other demographic. It’s actually not true that those who say that don’t care about minorities. They just don’t want to think only one race matters.

I would support retraining the police to reduce racial profiling and stricter penalties on those who engage in racial profiling. I would also support the death penalty against Derek Chauvin not just for his excessive force against George Floyd, but also for inciting riots everywhere that destroyed our nation, and in the time of a pandemic that shut down the nation’s economy (not to mention, but the whole rise of the cancel culture, a movement of evil). What I’m not willing to support are the following: eliminating the police force, communism, censorship of american culture, and vandalizing others’ property.

For the longest time, I wouldn’t complain about how people are offended by the phrase “All Lives Matter” on this site, but after hearing reports of people saying that getting murdered for saying it (and a report of someone making a death threat over it), I had to break silence.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 14, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> When I say “All Lives Matter”, it means everyone’s lives matter, regardless of race, religion, sex, or any other demographic. It’s actually not true that those who say that don’t care about minorities. They just don’t want to think only one race matters.
> 
> I would support retraining the police to reduce racial profiling and stricter penalties on those who engage in racial profiling. I would also support the death penalty against Derek Chauvin not just for his excessive force against George Floyd, but also for inciting riots everywhere that destroyed our nation, and in the time of a pandemic that shut down the nation’s economy (not to mention, but the whole rise of the cancel culture, a movement of evil). What I’m not willing to support are the following: eliminating the police force, communism, censorship of american culture, and vandalizing others’ property.
> 
> For the longest time, I wouldn’t complain about how people are offended by the phrase “All Lives Matter” on this site, but after hearing reports of people saying that getting murdered for saying it (and a report of someone making a death threat over it), I had to break silence.


I can see you're trying to stay fair but other lives haven't been targeted like POC lives have been in North America over the past  hundreds years. If black people are saying white people have made them feel as if they haven't mattered, then they have every right to say "Black lives matter". Coming back at them with "All lives matter" makes it sound like you want to talk over them, especially with white supremacy still being rampant in NA. If you were a minority feeling left out maybe I could understand but we're both just a couple of white guys. As a white person, I'm just trying to be as teachable as possible. 

I was nodding along to your second paragraph but then it went in all different directions about cancel culture & communism so I'll just leave that one alone lmao.

Obviously no one should be making death threats, no matter how tense things get. Even my boyfriend's mom & other family members asked me why they shouldn't say "all lives matter" and all of our conversations stayed civil. I know they aren't coming from a bad place and neither are you hopefully. I don't think I'm good enough at debates to sway your opinion Alolan Apples but my words come from a place of compassion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2020)

My driving test is today wish me luck yall


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My driving test is today wish me luck yall


good luck wish i could drive tbf :3 but yea i dont rly have need for it so...

dont drive over corn on the cobs ig hah


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh boi I failed the driving test the first time I took it. I don’t really know exactly why (there were a lot of odd factors like construction on the course we took and an extremely odd maneuver that I didn’t even know would be on the test). The second time I aced it completely so it’s not that big a deal but I felt horrible about it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 15, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh boi I failed the driving test the first time I took it. I don’t really know exactly why (there were a lot of odd factors like construction on the course we took and an extremely odd maneuver that I didn’t even know would be on the test). The second time I aced it completely so it’s not that big a deal but I felt horrible about it.


It wouldn't be too bad except in Ohio they are requiring me to do a 4 hour online class and 4 hours with an instructor (or 24 hours with a licensed driver, not gonna happen) before I can take the est again, and that costs a lotta money so yeah... fun times :////


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Yea I took a specialized driving class when I learned how to drive. They had a really creepy video on distracted driving that got burned in my mind. I guess that it did it’s job well then lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

I attribute most of my love of the sciences (especially zoology) to a couple kids science books that my parents got me years ago. I don’t know the exact names of all of them but I do know one of them is just called “Earth” (a MASSIVE book going over pretty much every natural science) and another one was an overall animal book. I still have an old musty National Parks and related areas book called “America the Beautiful” that I like to leaf over for inspiration (if you’ve seen my character, you know what I mean).


----------



## rianne (Jul 17, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It wouldn't be too bad except in Ohio they are requiring me to do a 4 hour online class and 4 hours with an instructor (or 24 hours with a licensed driver, not gonna happen) before I can take the est again, and that costs a lotta money so yeah... fun times :////


What the heck @ Ohio. e_____e In recent years, the testing requirements changed where I live so driving schools authorized by the DMV can administer the test since there weren't enough staff to do so over the years. I get pretty bad anxiety, especially while driving so the day of my road test I was overwhelmed and shaky, had stomach pain, etc. I could barely eat a granola bar so the hunger pain was apparent as well.

I soon find out that the proctor is a _cop._ So I was even more nervous while taking the test and when we arrived back at the parking lot, I put the car in park and turned off the car. I didn't even unbuckle my seatbelt as he gets out of the car, all nonchalant, while I'm still sitting there, still shaky and with clammy palms. 



Just be sure to check your blind spots super obviously and downright comically since those are easy demerits to acquire, along with signaling too late and going over the posted speed limit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2020)

rianne said:


> What the heck @ Ohio. e_____e In recent years, the testing requirements changed where I live so driving schools authorized by the DMV can administer the test since there weren't enough staff to do so over the years. I get pretty bad anxiety, especially while driving so the day of my road test I was overwhelmed and shaky, had stomach pain, etc. I could barely eat a granola bar so the hunger pain was apparent as well.
> 
> I soon find out that the proctor is a _cop._ So I was even more nervous while taking the test and when we arrived back at the parking lot, I put the car in park and turned off the car. I didn't even unbuckle my seatbelt as he gets out of the car, all nonchalant, while I'm still sitting there, still shaky and with clammy palms.
> 
> ...


Omg that sounds crazy! Did you end up getting your license though?

Also about the new Ohio driving exam thing, I guess that because of the coronavirus Ohio is using the "modified driving course" as a way to judge you without being in the car with you. But there are a few problems with the test that I've observed:

1. It doesn't measure speed limits (since at most you'll be driving 2-3 mph).
2. It doesn't check your interactions with other drivers.
3. It doesn't check your interactions with crosswalks, pedestrians, and cyclists.

Those are really important matters, and I'm sure that there are other examples that I can't think of at the moment. The test takes like 3 minutes to complete, at most. So basically it's simultaneously the easiest and most idiotic driving test ever administered by a US state.
I had my dad go to the BMV since they tried to schedule me for August 27th, and he got me in a week earlier (Aug 21st). I hate that I have to wait so long just to take a stupid 5 minute test.

Another thing I find odd is that, when they administered the maneuverability test (first) the proctor was like "okay [insert instructions here] and if you mess up you can restart and try again" but then when I went to do the driving portion the person there was like "nope you failed you gotta wait a month and a half to retake it bye." Literally a crock of ****.


But yeah anyways, I ended up being forced to waste $60 on an online drivers ed course that I literally just breezed through because I already know how to drive (and I've taken in-class drivers ed before). We're gonna go ahead and do 24 hours of driving with a licensed person because I don't want to waste $200 more dollars on a driving instructor that I don't need. I've been driving since I was 15 so I think I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 18, 2020)

Fun fact: Since the bigotry cards have been overused in political debates, the most offensive terms to use in politics are the a-word and the b-word (which are considered profanity in most uses).


----------



## rianne (Jul 18, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg that sounds crazy! Did you end up getting your license though?
> 
> /snip


Yes, I did thankfully. That new system in place because of social distancing measures sounds overly complicated and pricey and basic in a bad way. Like a driving simulator but it’s actually a flash dress up game.  And you have a month to wait too ugh. I hope the month long wait flies by for you. 

My friend has to renew their driver’s license since it expired last month when government agencies were temporarily closed during lockdown. The earliest appointment he could make a as in September. And I heard the DMV’s appointments during lockdown are proceeding now, but they’re only on the April appointments in terms of getting caught up. It’s a real mess omg.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 19, 2020)

This is as political as I want to get:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

I have decided: I am going to get a switch lite for myself. _Time to watch several chain stores like a hawk for a restock now..._


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 20, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Fun fact: Since the bigotry cards have been overused in political debates, the most offensive terms to use in politics are the a-word and the b-word (which are considered profanity in most uses).


"If you are going to tell people the truth, you have to make them laugh, or they'll kill you." - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 23, 2020)

How long has it been since I last seen most cartoons? Over 10 years.

How long has it been since I last seen Avatar? Almost two years.

How long has it been since I last seen SpongeBob? Not even an hour.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 26, 2020)

Thinking about why the George Floyd protests were more aggressive than previous protests and how the COVID pandemic was the first time we shut down the economy came to trace back at the roots. My theory is - ever since Donald Trump got elected, things in America have gotten weird. While we expect to see America as normal under each president, it hasn’t been normal under Trump. Points that prove this theory:

- The 2016 election protests. Nuff said.
- Talks about abolishing the Electoral College have gotten more popular. People have always talked about this, but they didn’t start taking action until Trump got elected.
- The Charlottesville Attack. Had Obama got a third term, or had someone other than Trump got elected, some people would get angry about the decision to remove the Robert E Lee statue, but they wouldn’t go out and protest. But Trump’s presidency made white supremacists feel that they’ll have their pride back, so not only they protest the removal, but they also did a drive-in attack against counter-protesters. I don’t remember a single incident like that happening under Bush or Obama.
- Speaking of the Charlottesville Attack, there was also an increase in demand to remove statues of other historical figures they deem offensive, including our founding fathers. Under Obama, all that people hated were George W Bush and any president that did a horrible job on the nation. But under Trump, they don’t even respect the founding fathers, as they look into the bad side of them.
- The increase in national anthem protests.
- The #metoo movement. This was bound to happen anyway, so I don’t know if this has anything to do with Trump.
- In 2018, the voter turnout at the midterm elections was unusually high compared to previous midterm elections. People aren’t interested into midterm elections as much as presidential elections, but that time, they were. Many experts agree that Trump’s presidency was why the voter turnout was higher.
- Support for socialism is much higher than ever before. Even back in 2016, it wasn’t as popular, but Trump’s election sure has changed Democrats.
- When Kavanaugh was nominated, Democrats behaved poorly in the confirmation hearings, even at the point where they accused him of sexual assault at the last minute. They even delayed the confirmation vote.
- Speaking of Kavanaugh, ever since his confirmation, there was an influx of radical abortion laws in 2019, from both left and right. One state even legalized post-birth abortions.
- When the Hong Kong protests happened, people criticized anyone that supported the Hong Kong protesters or opposed the communist regime of China’s.
- When the COVID-19 pandemic happened, people have overreacted to the pandemic. Under other disease pandemics, we never had to shut down the economy, but this time, we did. Unemployment rates went as high as they were in the Great Depression, and it was over a virus.
- Last, and definitely not the least, the George Floyd protests. While it wasn’t without vandalism and assaults like the Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown protests (and several other protests like that), it was more aggressive than any protest in world history (even more than the Rodney King protests). And it was a worldwide demonstration, not just the United States. Add to that, it was also when the cancel culture got more aggressive. During the Ferguson incident, nobody even talked about removing Confederate Flags. Now they’re trying to get rid of everything that had a history of racism. The Aunt Jemima and Uncle Ben’s brands are gone, Disney is updating Splash Mountain to get rid of the Song of the South theme, Planned Parenthood will no longer honor their founder, and even the Washington Redskins are changing their mascot and team name. And let’s not forget that the NFL and other sports agencies are repealing rules against national anthem protests.

Do you think all of this has something to do with Trump, or were these just coincidences?


----------



## ting1984 (Jul 26, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Do you think all of this has something to do with Trump, or were these just coincidences?



You write a number of things that I think can be tied to some fundamental principles and changes we've seen gradually over the prior few decades.  There are a number of things; I'll try to break down a few of the most salient ones.

I'm almost 36, and President Trump is definitely the most divisive president I can remember in my lifetime.  Sure, Presidents Clinton, Bush, and Obama had some very aggressive critics, but it's nothing like with President Trump.  I think it's in part because he isn't as tactful or kind in his language.  The other presidents were much better at smoothing things over.

But that certainly isn't the_ only_ reason.  I do think, thanks to social media and its never-ending echo chambers, that people are generally much more divided now anyway.  We aren't getting our news from the same basic places that we got them back when most everyone watched the same basic cable news television programs and read the same basic national newspapers and magazines 10, 20, 30 years ago.  There are now 284,820 versions of everything, and people's brains have been altered by the impersonal nature of social media, so there's far less obligation to try and show understanding for another viewpoint, or respect it, than before.

I'd also add that, because of this, people are less inclined to "live and let live" or "co-exist" than in recent prior decades.  Both extremes of the conservative and liberal political movements have gotten more aggressive in separating others whom they don't perceive as having absolute truth or party loyalty.  You don't hear near as much anymore, "You're entitled to your opinion."  Instead, it's "You're wrong, you're a fool, you must be proven wrong, separated, and silenced."


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2020)

ting1984 said:


> I'd also add that, because of this, people are less inclined to "live and let live" or "co-exist" than in recent prior decades.  Both extremes of the conservative and liberal political movements have gotten more aggressive in separating others whom they don't perceive as having absolute truth or party loyalty.  You don't hear near as much anymore, "You're entitled to your opinion."  Instead, it's "You're wrong, you're a fool, you must be proven wrong, separated, and silenced."


This, and so much ally-hate whether it's from BLM or LGBTQ+ communities, and you must be their hivemind ally or you're as phobic.

Also the fact that Trump basically hired Putin's PR advisor that used to be like some theater dude doesn't make **** better lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2020)

ting1984 said:


> You write a number of things that I think can be tied to some fundamental principles and changes we've seen gradually over the prior few decades.  There are a number of things; I'll try to break down a few of the most salient ones.
> 
> I'm almost 36, and President Trump is definitely the most divisive president I can remember in my lifetime.  Sure, Presidents Clinton, Bush, and Obama had some very aggressive critics, but it's nothing like with President Trump.  I think it's in part because he isn't as tactful or kind in his language.  The other presidents were much better at smoothing things over.
> 
> ...



That’s pretty interesting. First paragraph, yes, I remember reading from conservative critics saying that Obama was the worst president, while liberals still say that George Bush was horrible. But Trump, based on his kind of behavior and personality, is the kind of person that everybody hates. The whole reason why we got him in office is because Obama was pretty radical, and was willing to pop the bubble of compromise we were stuck in. We would be better with Rubio, but Republicans want Trump or Cruz more, which is why we got Trump instead. For the next two paragraphs, if this trend continues, there will be another civil war, and it’s going to be much nastier than the war on slavery (1861-1865). I’m not making any threats here (I won’t even fight in the war if it happens). This is what we’re about to head into if this continues.

There were some other weird things that happened since Trump became president, but those have nothing to do with his presidency. They would happen under any president. Examples include:

- Hurricane Harvey. It was more aggressive than any other hurricane, giving Houston a 1-in-1000 year historic flood.
- The California wildfires were even deadlier and more destructive.
- The box office for Labor Day weekend was at its 25-year-low in 2017. I blame the Emoji Movie on this, but there were also several other bad movies that year. Even Star Wars wasn’t doing well.
- An animated film won Worst Picture in the Razzies. This was the first time an animated film won that category. It was even the first time it landed in that category. And yet, no animated film has won Best Picture in the Oscars.
- I already mentioned the #metoo movement, but that was one of the weird things.
- In 2018, Star Wars had their very first box office bomb.
- In 2019, we had our very first main series Pokémon game where not all species were available in the game.
- Also in 2019, Marvel released a movie that landed in the top ten highest grossing films adjusted for inflation.
- We had our very first World Series where the visitor team won all seven games.
- In addition to the COVID pandemic and George Floyd protests, the Asian giant hornets made their way into the United States. 2020 is rough.

Every year, we always see some things we never seen before, but these examples I listed shown how much times have changed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 27, 2020)

So I decided to read comments on a Breitbart News article on Disney changing out Splash Mountain into a Princess and the Frog themed ride to rid all traces of Song of the South. For me, I can understand that they really hate Song of the South that much. While I have decided not to ride Splash Mountain again, the commenters on Breitbart are taking it a step further. They are basically saying that they will never go to a Disney park again, or even not buying anything from Disney. I’m not going to paraphrase these commenters, but here’s a summary of what they’re trying to say:

1. They are not willing to show Disney any support for this action and any other action.
2. The Princess and the Frog is also politically incorrect and contains stuff that contradicts what Disney stands for.

After reading these comments, I may actually ride this ride after updating it. But I would only ride it once because of another reason: I do not like getting soaked. It’s understandable to not want to ride it if you want to stay dry, but I was wrong deciding not to ride it for political reasons. Still wouldn’t ride it more than once per visit.


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 28, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I decided to read comments on a Breitbart News article on Disney changing out Splash Mountain into a Princess and the Frog themed ride to rid all traces of Song of the South. For me, I can understand that they really hate Song of the South that much. While I have decided not to ride Splash Mountain again, the commenters on Breitbart are taking it a step further. They are basically saying that they will never go to a Disney park again, or even not buying anything from Disney. I’m not going to paraphrase these commenters, but here’s a summary of what they’re trying to say:
> 
> 1. They are not willing to show Disney any support for this action and any other action.
> 2. The Princess and the Frog is also politically incorrect and contains stuff that contradicts what Disney stands for.
> ...


I mean politics aside, I think switching it to be themed around Princess and the Frog is a good idea because it's more relevant with kids these days. I'm in my mid-20s - so not a kid by any means - and I've literally never heard of Song of the South until you mentioned it here. Princess and the Frog is much more recent, and the villain just had a daughter introduced into the Descendants franchise so kids are more likely to recognize those scenes and characters. They almost certainly are doing it for political reasons, but I don't think the idea of breathing new life into attractions based around old, long-forgotten franchises is necessarily a bad thing. The joy in Disney is either going as a kid or going with a kid you care about, and it sort of loses its luster when they walk out of an attraction confused because they have no idea what was going on. It's a rite of passage in adulthood that Disney may want _your_ money, but your kid is their target audience now.

I wouldn't necessarily want to ride it either for the same reason of not wanting to get soaked, I just wanted to agree with you that it's perfectly possible to reconcile your political beliefs - no matter what they are - with Disney's decision here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I mean politics aside, I think switching it to be themed around Princess and the Frog is a good idea because it's more relevant with kids these days. I'm in my mid-20s - so not a kid by any means - and I've literally never heard of Song of the South until you mentioned it here. Princess and the Frog is much more recent, and the villain just had a daughter introduced into the Descendants franchise so kids are more likely to recognize those scenes and characters. They almost certainly are doing it for political reasons, but I don't think the idea of breathing new life into attractions based around old, long-forgotten franchises is necessarily a bad thing. The joy in Disney is either going as a kid or going with a kid you care about, and it sort of loses its luster when they walk out of an attraction confused because they have no idea what was going on. It's a rite of passage in adulthood that Disney may want _your_ money, but your kid is their target audience now.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily want to ride it either for the same reason of not wanting to get soaked, I just wanted to agree with you that it's perfectly possible to reconcile your political beliefs - no matter what they are - with Disney's decision here.



As much as I’m against political correctness and this current cancel culture thing, this wasn’t the first time I was critical of Disney updating their rides like that. I didn’t like what they did to the Twilight Zone ride in California Adventure Park, and I was not a fan of the Incredibles taking over a generic roller coaster. But the biggest insult Disney made by changing out the rides, is when they changed Soarin’ over California to just Soarin’. I even objected to riding that ride last time I was at Disneyland. But Splash Mountain, regardless of what it’s based on, I wouldn’t want to ride it for how easy it is to get wet.

I read other articles of what this will do to Disneyland in the future. Critter Country, once called Bear Country, will probably be annexed to the smaller New Orleans Square. With much of it taken out and with Splash Mountain being changed to a movie based in New Orleans, the Winnie the Pooh ride is the only ride left to indicate that this is Critter Country. Maybe they should change it out to another ride based on Princess and the Frog or some other Disney movie with some 1800’s vibe to make it consistent.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I mean politics aside, I think switching it to be themed around Princess and the Frog is a good idea because it's more relevant with kids these days. I'm in my mid-20s - so not a kid by any means - and I've literally never heard of Song of the South until you mentioned it here...


Too close to thirty for comfort and wasn't aware of it either! I know people in their 40s and 50s who also had never heard of this film until recently.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

The only time my family went to Disney world I was a toddler so I can’t really remember anything about the rides. I just know that I actually really liked The Princess and the Frog and don’t mind renovations so it’s all cool to me.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

uh
what's going on here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Not much right now; I’m just waiting (kinda impatiently) for my lite. I’m holding onto some hopes that it comes in!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

ok...?
why is there politics
i have questions
what is going on


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> ok...?
> why is there politics
> i have questions
> what is going on


If you dislike politics you are welcome to volunteer a new topic.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

So... how is everyone's island going?
I'm good, but my island needs some work..


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

I volunteer favorite animal and why 

My favorite animal is the leopard seal. It’s a very misunderstood animal; I love how powerful and sleek it is. However, the only thing people remember about it is that it eats penguins. It makes me really sad.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



OtakuTrash said:


> So... how is everyone's island going?
> I'm good, but my island needs some work..


Arctin is really good right now, but I’ve pretty much done everything I can do decorating wise on my territory.

I’m waiting on my lite to come in before I can even start on my second.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

I like cats!
They are cute, and help with mice.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

The sad thing is that we can’t even really have a cat because my sister is allergic...


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> The sad thing is that we can’t even really have a cat because my sister is allergic...


I have two cats...
One hates me and the other ignores everyone...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> I have two cats...
> One hates me and the other ignores everyone...


Our family has been a dog family, but when I was little we had a Yorkie that was paranoid and ran away from everyone except my dad. It really made me sad because I’ve always loved dogs. Thankfully our current dog more than makes up for that; he’s a lover (but only to our family and other dog lovers; he’s like Rambo)!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Our family has been a dog family, but when I was little we had a Yorkie that was paranoid and ran away from everyone except my dad. It really made me sad because I’ve always loved dogs. Thankfully our current dog more than makes up for that; he’s a lover (but only to our family and other dog lovers; he’s like Rambo)!


cool!
Cats or Dogs?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

OtakuTrash said:


> cool!
> Cats or Dogs?


Since we’ve only really had dogs I have to say dogs. I wouldn’t mind having a cat eventually; they’re amazing in their own right.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Since we’ve only really had dogs I have to say dogs. I wouldn’t mind having a cat eventually; they’re amazing in their own right.


Imma say cats!
They are SO cute!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Oh man: I’d have to say that Twilight Princess is one of my favorite (if not my absolute favorite) Zelda game. It was one of the first Wii games we got and I still have a lot of nostalgia for it. I’d love for the next game to have dungeons more like TP’s (shrines were good bites but the fact that it had one theme over all was a bit boring).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So I decided to read comments on a Breitbart News article


This is not exactly legit sources but aight lol


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

My package is out for delivery; now I wait like my dachshund for FedEx to come


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 28, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> This is not exactly legit sources but aight lol



Even the Onion is more trustworthy than Breitbart. What I wanted to read are the comments criticizing Disney for making this change. Townhall now has a VIP paywall, and I can’t find an article on Fox News about this, so I checked Breitbart due to being a free source while I can read their comments.

Fun fact, I was originally going to exaggerate how much Disney hates Song of the South in one of my posts, but the way I did it sounds offensive (it basically says they would rather violate copyright laws and put movies and shows not belonging to Disney (including content from Viacom, the company that sued YouTube) on Disney+ than put up Song of the South on Disney+). Therefore, it wasn’t in the post about Splash Mountain.

While Disney doesn’t want to do anything about Song of the South to the point where they don’t even have it on Disney+, here are some other things that won’t see the light of the day.

- Electric Soldier Porygon (gave 700 children seizures, hence the episode’s ban)
- South Park’s episodes 200 and 201 (depicted Mohammed in a bear suit, resulting in a threat of retaliation)
- Mario Party 1 (people have torn their hands trying to play the game)
- The Censored Eleven (same reason as Song of the South)
- Out of Jimmy’s Head (Cartoon Network bitterly regrets airing this show to the point where they erased all traces of it. You can’t even find it on YouTube)

Let’s also not forget the Disney song Arabian Nights and the Fire Temple from Ocarina of Time. Although they are still parts of their respective media, all future versions will remain censored.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My package is out for delivery; now I wait like my dachshund for FedEx to come



Can relate. I was like this yesterday over a delivery I had due containing some absolutely kick-ass clothing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> My package is out for delivery; now I wait like my dachshund for FedEx to come


Man I wish mine were, waiting for a Japan package containing some JE stuff. Also waiting for a few shirts from the US but they will probably take some time considering corona.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Man I wish mine were, waiting for a Japan package containing some JE stuff. Also waiting for a few shirts from the US but they will probably take some time considering corona.


Importing can be a pain. The last parcel I had come from overseas had an option where they calculated the tax you owed in advance and you paid up front. Practically flew through customs and got to the UK from the USA in just a couple of days.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Importing can be a pain. The last parcel I had come from overseas had an option where they calculated the tax you owed in advance and you paid up front. Practically flew through customs and got to the UK from the USA in just a couple of days.


I only imported something once (a chespin plush). It took a month to get to me. I’m not sure if that’s good or not.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Importing can be a pain. The last parcel I had come from overseas had an option where they calculated the tax you owed in advance and you paid up front. Practically flew through customs and got to the UK from the USA in just a couple of days.


Agree, especially since they wanted me to pay 160 bucks for a 100 bucks package from Japan when I should only have paid 30 bucks something in import fees. Luckily they will give me money back but sheesh it's not that they can't contact me for proof, lol. But yeah they changed to pay fees when you pick up rather than in advance due to corona here I suspect so yeah had to file for money back afterwards.

That's lucky though, I had a few US packages taking some time but no fees so that was good 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I only imported something once (a chespin plush). It took a month to get to me. I’m not sure if that’s good or not.


I'd say in these times it's good. Had a package from US taking like that because it was lost for 2-3 weeks in Europe lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

The current world events are really throwing deliveries out of whack. My father still hasn't received his package *three months* after ordering them online. And a company that I prefer not to name canceled our order from there even though we paid up and haven't gotten the funds back. Thanks a lot, you annoying virus.


----------



## oak (Jul 28, 2020)

I saw some graffiti today and had a sneaking suspicion who did it.   


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

oak said:


> I saw some graffiti today and had a sneaking suspicion who did it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I once saw some Kirby graffiti on a train...it went too quickly to record it tho


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2020)

oak said:


> I saw some graffiti today and had a sneaking suspicion who did it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ahh yes. They must be a part of the culture.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

Ironically most packages that took time went smooth with customs and delivery but this one that got to Sweden fast is stuck ironically...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2020)

After one month, I decided to rotate my user title and signature for different quotes. Last month, it was about the cancel culture and how threats aren’t justified. This month, it’s about respecting others and the threads they made.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2020)

Post 62000

when do i get a collectible for this


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 6, 2020)

When it comes to seasons changes and how the year progresses, I would normally think August is the worst month of the year. For starters, the month arrangement (i.e. 1st of the month being a Sunday, 18th of the month being a Friday) is not just isolated from the rest of the year (May and June too), but the date columns containing both January 1st and January 2nd are towards the later end of the first week (August 6th and August 7th). It also has no holidays, it’s hot and humid, and when school begins in most states. However, it avoids being the worst month during the leap years thanks to the Summer Olympics, but due to the COVID-19 pandemic, this is not the case. But at least the month arrangement isn’t isolated for that February also starts on the same day of the week that August begins.

I also have favorite year arrangements, which is weird. The ones that are the best are when August 1st is a Sunday (i.e. 1999), Tuesday (i.e. 2017), or Friday (i.e. 2003). And in the last three years when August 1st was on any of those three days of the week I mentioned (2010, 2014, and 2017), August was one of the better months of the year when it came to my personal experiences.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Aug 7, 2020)

The system is bending people over more than ever. Stay strapped with cash during these times.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> The system is bending people over more than ever. Stay strapped with cash during these times.


Oh yeah, in other countries too...

Though yea I did support some smaller businesses in the US that I like.


----------



## oak (Aug 8, 2020)

My landlord came into my place yesterday unexpectedly and I completely forgot when I moved in 4 years ago I didn't tell him about my 2 free-roaming rabbits lmao. He looked right at my 12lb rabbit laying on the floor and was like WOW. 

Surpringly he didn't care? He was just like "how did she get so big" haha. Which is fair. Thank god.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

oak said:


> My landlord came into my place yesterday unexpectedly and I completely forgot when I moved in 4 years ago I didn't tell him about my 2 free-roaming rabbits lmao. He looked right at my 12lb rabbit laying on the floor and was like WOW.
> 
> Surpringly he didn't care? He was just like "how did she get so big" haha. Which is fair. Thank god.


Damn, yeah nice of him indeed. I def know landlords can be icky about pets D:


----------



## oak (Aug 8, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Damn, yeah nice of him indeed. I def know landlords can be icky about pets D:


I paid a pet deposit for my dog & cats at the time so I didn't feel too guilty sneaking in the rabbits haha


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

oak said:


> I paid a pet deposit for my dog & cats at the time so I didn't feel too guilty sneaking in the rabbits haha


Ahh fair beans and yeah I'd do too lol


----------



## oak (Aug 8, 2020)

Apparently my landlord didn't know me and my boyfriend were together. He thought we were roommates the past 4 years hahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2020)

oak said:


> Apparently my landlord didn't know me and my boyfriend were together. He thought we were roommates the past 4 years hahaha


Omg, ouch... lol

Also man this package sure just dun wanna get here lol


----------



## Neb (Aug 11, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Omg, ouch... lol
> 
> Also man this package sure just dun wanna get here lol


I know how that feels. I ordered a book a few weeks ago and it’s still in Washington.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2020)

Neb said:


> I know how that feels. I ordered a book a few weeks ago and it’s still in Washington.


Big oof, hoep you get it soon!

And yeah mine is actually in Sweden but it doesn't wanna update sigh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 11, 2020)

oak said:


> Apparently my landlord didn't know me and my boyfriend were together. He thought we were roommates the past 4 years hahaha


oh goodness xDD


----------



## oak (Aug 11, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> oh goodness xDD


To be fair we have only been face to face all together like 3-4 times. I blew his mind though, I saw the pieces fall together behind his eyes haha


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2020)

I call some computer errors (and some other machine errors) “slanders” because I don’t think there are truly any errors. I think the computer is lying because it can do it, it just doesn’t want to operate properly. Machines may be smarter than ever, but people are still more powerful than machines.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2020)

Interesting Friday the 13th facts:


The first Friday the 13th after the 9/11 Attacks was also the first Friday the 13th after the attack’s first anniversary.
What’s even weirder is that the first Friday the 13th after 9/11 was also the last time September 13th landed on a Friday for 11 years.
In addition, when the first of March is a Friday, the two Friday the 13ths occur in the month of 9/11 and the month of Pearl Harbor.
Coincidentally, these two months are also the months of the Benghazi attack and the Sandy Hook Massacre. Exactly one year after both events, those two months had a Friday the 13th, and the first time in 11 years.

Since 2007, Daylight Savings Time was changed to begin in March and end in November in the United States. Since both months begin on the same day of the week, it’s no longer possible for Friday the 13th to occur in the month Daylight Savings begins in without occurring in the month Daylight Savings ends, and vice versa. That means, when Friday the 13th occurs in the month Daylight Savings begins, it also occurs in the month Daylight Savings ends.
The last time Daylight Savings time began in a month of Friday the 13th without ending in another month with Friday the 13th was April 2001. The next year Friday the 13th occurred in April was the first year Daylight Savings Time began in March and ended in November.
Coincidentally, this was also the first time Friday the 13th occurred in April in 11 years. Not only that, but this was also Good Friday.

The last time Daylight Savings time ended in a month of Friday the 13th without beginning in another month with Friday the 13th was October 2006. Amazingly enough, this was also the last time Daylight Savings time ended before it began in March and ended in November.
Coincidentally, this was also the last time Friday the 13th occurred in October in 11 years. Not only that, but it’s also the month of Halloween.

During a common year beginning on a Thursday, there are three Friday the 13ths. The first one occurs right before Valentine’s Day, the second one occurs four days before St Patrick’s Day (another unlucky number), and the third is exactly 13 days after Halloween and 13 days before Thanksgiving. These months are also the month with 28 days or the months with Daylight Savings time days.
During a leap year beginning on a Thursday, the two Friday the 13ths occur in the opposite months, the only time it can occur in opposite months without occurring in any other month. These months are also the months of the Winter Olympics and Summer Olympics.

During a leap year beginning on a Sunday, the there are three Friday the 13ths, all of them being 13 weeks apart. Amazingly, these months are also the first month of each quarter.
During a common year beginning on a Sunday, Friday the 13th lands in October, the month of Halloween.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

controversial opinion but:
mike pence is the vice president of the united states of america


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Interesting Friday the 13th facts:
> 
> 
> The first Friday the 13th after the 9/11 Attacks was also the first Friday the 13th after the attack’s first anniversary.
> ...


these are not facts they are things you have thrown together to make your daily post about politics on an animal crossing forum


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> controversial opinion but:
> mike pence is the vice president of the united states of america


that is also facts since trump chose him? lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2020)

Kurb said:


> these are not facts they are things you have thrown together to make your daily post about politics on an animal crossing forum



Can you please be respectful? The post isn’t about politics. It’s about coincidences with Friday the 13th.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 18, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Can you please be respectful? The post isn’t about politics. It’s about coincidences with Friday the 13th.


i’m going to say this and drop it.
these aren’t coincidences, these are things that seem like you strung them together to prove something
anyways have an average day sire or madam


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2020)

This is meant to be casual chat thread so lets keep it friendly and light-hearted from now on, both in content and tone, thank you!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This is meant to be casual chat thread so lets keep it friendly and light-hearted from now on, both in content and tone, thank you!



Thanks! I generally use this thread to share some random thoughts like how I do on Facebook. I’ll stop the political posts like I should have done a long time ago.

About those Friday the 13th facts, four of them are natural because of how the calendar goes, but the rest have came true due to the timing of the events. I pretty much know all about the calendar (maybe not exactly everything, but at least the date arrangements). Because February has an extra date every four years, there is a 28-year cycle on when a date occurs on a specific day of the week.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Thanks! I generally use this thread to share some random thoughts like how I do on Facebook. I’ll stop the political posts like I should have done a long time ago.
> 
> About those Friday the 13th facts, four of them are natural because of how the calendar goes, but the rest have came true due to the timing of the events. I pretty much know all about the calendar (maybe not exactly everything, but at least the date arrangements). Because February has an extra date every four years, there is a 28-year cycle on when a date occurs on a specific day of the week.


Posts like these are better suited to the Place Your Random Thoughts thread than General Discussion. This thread is intended to be a place for people to have a conversation.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Posts like these are better suited to the Place Your Random Thoughts thread than General Discussion. This thread is intended to be a place for people to have a conversation.



Since I have an aversion to posting on the Random Thoughts thread, I’ll probably stop with sharing my general thoughts. You may PM me if you want to know why I refuse to go to the Random Thoughts thread, but I’ll try to use this thread more for discussing topics rather than posting random stuff.

There is a lot of stuff related to politics to talk about this year, but I couldn’t really share them publicly anymore. The Blog Tree is finished, other members wouldn’t let me create new threads on politics, and I wouldn’t share these on my other social media accounts, including my Wordpress blogs. It’s pretty interesting that in 2016, there was an influx in political discussions, but in 2020 (which is even more intense), nobody wants to talk about it anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 22, 2020)

There are cases of irony where some people make a decision for something better, only for them to be worse off. This has happened to me a couple of times, but I have two examples of it, both of them being my biggest regrets with the TBT Marketplace:

1. I tried selling a Star Glow wand for 12,000 TBT. Back then, there were more glow wands in circulation, but fewer TBT out of circulation. Therefore, nobody would spend 12,000 TBT. However, I was given a 10,000 TBT offer with a free apple. I turned it down because I wanted more Bells. By turning it down, I only got 8,000 TBT with no apple.

2. I chose to sell my apples for TBT Bells. I eventually lost patience and sold them for Nook Miles Tickets since they were high in demand. As soon as I sold them all, demand for NMT drastically dropped to the point they were essentially worthless. Basically speaking, I burned TBT Bells here.

Have this type of irony happened to you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m currently painting a wooden box. I’m using fast food trash as place setting so I don’t get paint on the table, as I plan on using silver and gold paint on the inside and blue and green paint on the outside.


----------



## oak (Aug 30, 2020)

There's so many homeless kittens and cats in my neighbourhood including a pregnant momma cat so tonight me & my boyfriend have to set out traps and watch them. We don't wanna accidentally get a raccoon or skunk lmao. Momma cat & her kittens meow at my door sometimes and then run away when I try to bring them inside so I just leave food out for them. The shelter is gonna get them all spayed/neutered & adopted so hopefully this all goes smoothly.

Obviously the traps are humane so don't worry about that lol.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

oak said:


> There's so many homeless kittens and cats in my neighbourhood including a pregnant momma cat so tonight me & my boyfriend have to set out traps and watch them. We don't wanna accidentally get a raccoon or skunk lmao. Momma cat & her kittens meow at my door sometimes and then run away when I try to bring them inside so I just leave food out for them. The shelter is gonna get them all spayed/neutered & adopted so hopefully this all goes smoothly.
> 
> Obviously the traps are humane so don't worry about that lol.


THIS^^^^^^^^^^ (minus the raccoons and skunks and boyfriend) Where I live, most people do not get any care for their animals and just let them roam free, breed, and wreak havoc. It's on a scale that's just...not okay. My parents' yard alone has sustained thousands of dollars of damage from outdoor cats people refuse to keep indoors, and they say it's not their cat or it never leaves their house which is a lie. Last year there was even a human death about a half hour away from me, where a pack of dogs chased down a fully grown man. I think you should have to take a test or have a license or something to own animals, imo. /rant


----------



## oak (Aug 31, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> THIS^^^^^^^^^^ (minus the raccoons and skunks and boyfriend) Where I live, most people do not get any care for their animals and just let them roam free, breed, and wreak havoc. It's on a scale that's just...not okay. My parents' yard alone has sustained thousands of dollars of damage from outdoor cats people refuse to keep indoors, and they say it's not their cat or it never leaves their house which is a lie. Last year there was even a human death about a half hour away from me, where a pack of dogs chased down a fully grown man. I think you should have to take a test or have a license or something to own animals, imo. /rant


Wow sounds like your city might be worse for stray pets! Sorry about your neighbours letting their cats breed freely, it causes a chain reaction issue for kittens. I've never seen a stray dog here before though but the cats are another story. At least the animal shelter comes out straight away if I call and it's guaranteed none of the cats will be put down so I don't have to worry about that.

No luck catching momma cat by the way. Just 1 pissed off neighbourhood cat tempted by the sardines that I released right away. Poor guy was howling.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Aug 31, 2020)

oak said:


> Wow sounds like your city might be worse for stray pets! Sorry about your neighbours letting their cats breed freely, it causes a chain reaction issue for kittens. I've never seen a stray dog here before though but the cats are another story. At least the animal shelter comes out straight away if I call and it's guaranteed none of the cats will be put down so I don't have to worry about that.
> 
> No luck catching momma cat by the way. Just 1 pissed off neighbourhood cat tempted by the sardines that I released right away. Poor guy was howling.


It's the general area I think since it's a lot of farming and rural areas too. There are good pet owners around, don't get me wrong! Thankfully after some incidents where people were hurt/killed by packs of dogs roaming free, it seems to have gotten a little bit better but not much. The main problem we have is people trying to dump them in the country (horrible stuff I won't go into with this btw). Our town doesn't even have animal control as they're super under-funded and just...no one wants to do it. They just assign a random sheriff, usually (in my specific town).

Sadly here, it's the other way around as far as animals being put down in shelters. Granted, if they're socialized or are young, they're much more likely to be adopted, but...well, yeah. It's horrible and sad that people just don't care or view animals as living things, or as having any feelings. The biggest problem though has to be the cats, for sure. They just keep breeding all over the place and people don't bother to do anything about it and they end up dead as a result most of the time. Aw, sorry you didn't catch momma cat, I've been there, done that! 

I'm such an advocate for animals and pets, sorry I went off on a tangent there. I just wish people cared enough to be educated about animal husbandry more than they do. Good luck to you! =^.^=


----------



## Marines (Aug 31, 2020)

Today I had a mental break down from all the millions of assignments I had for online school! Anyways how was your day?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

I am so excited for the fall season to officially start tomorrow! Fall is my favorite season both in and out of AC. There’s this one apple orchard about an hour and a half from where I live that basically embodies fall. While most of what made it awesome won’t exist in this current climate (there were samples of the food they sold literally EVERYWHERE) I still have very fond memories of it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 5, 2020)

So I finally caught all of the fish, insects, and sea creatures in ACNH and have them donated to the museum. The only exhibition left to complete is the art exhibition. Granted, I did obtain them by time traveling, but I rather get it done as soon as I can than wait for months.


----------



## oak (Sep 7, 2020)

I can't find a decent shaped cloud anywhere for the photo challenge but the moon decided to come hang out mid day. Go away moon I need clouds.


Spoiler


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Speaking of photos, butterflies REFUSE to sit still for me to take a nice picture of them. It makes me sad. I got lucky earlier though and got a decent shot!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2020)

May have to go to oral surgeon; NOT looking forward to it!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

Psydye said:


> May have to go to oral surgeon; NOT looking forward to it!


Damn, yeah that must suck D: good luck though!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2020)

this will never not be one of my favorite Spongebob scenes of all time


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> this will never not be one of my favorite Spongebob scenes of all time






This is mine


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

I know this is old, but this will _never_ not be funny.  xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 26, 2020)

So I have beaten Super Mario Galaxy from Super Mario 3D All Stars (like 100% it). I may not enjoy it as much as Super Mario 64 or Super Mario Sunshine, but compared to the other Mario games, its porting to the Switch was handled better than the others. The fact I don’t have to use motion controls is why Nintendo did that one right.

Now if I had to rank the galaxies from best to worst, it would be:

1. Freezeflame Galaxy
2. Dusty Dune Galaxy
3. Beach Bowl Galaxy
4. Good Egg Galaxy
5. Gold Leaf Galaxy
6. Honeyhive Galaxy
7. Ghostly Galaxy
8. Sea Slide Galaxy
9. Toy Time Galaxy
10. Battlerock Galaxy
11. Gusty Garden Galaxy
12. Deep Dark Galaxy
13. Melty Molten Galaxy
14. Space Junk Galaxy
15. Dreadnought Galaxy

From the top three, Freezeflame Galaxy had actual platforming like Tick Tock Clock (at least in the ice world) while Dusty Dune Galaxy had 7 actual challenges opposed to 6. Beach Bowl Galaxy was actually the first galaxy that I really enjoyed for that it didn’t overly rely on the gravity mechanic. It also had the best comet missions in SMG.

From the bottom three, I thought Melty Molten Galaxy and (especially) Dreadnought Galaxy were too hard, even for someone as talented as I am. And Space Junk Galaxy is too generic and too reliant on gravity.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm not planning on voting for Trump or Biden but I am kinda curious to see how the debate goes. I might watch a bit of it.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Sep 29, 2020)

its all kabuki theatre to me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not planning on voting for Trump or Biden but I am kinda curious to see how the debate goes. I might watch a bit of it.


Biden all day every day. 

Not in the US but the fact that people would either want trump or is neutral is kinda creep ngl

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



G0DFlesh_88 said:


> its all kabuki theatre to me


considering trump hired some advisor from putin that is basically a theater dude yes lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Biden all day every day.
> 
> Not in the US but the fact that people would either want trump or is neutral is kinda creep ngl


omg bruh Biden definitely won that debate, Trump was being such an idiot the whole time


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg bruh Biden definitely won that debate, Trump was being such an idiot the whole time


Yeah I saw certain clips of it and when Biden told Trump to inject bleach I can't lmaoooo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

"sum up the debate in one picture"

okay:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> omg bruh Biden definitely won that debate, Trump was being such an idiot the whole time


I read about the debates. I heard Trump got interrupted much more than Biden did.

I don’t know who to pick for president, but for the Senate, I would vote Republican no matter where I go. I hope they maintain control of the Senate while the Democrats get booted from the House. Clearly, a divided Congress is not good for our country, and a Democrat-controlled Congress isn’t good for any country as long as they embrace socialism or persecute Christians in favor of sinful behaviors. I also won’t vote for any party that is willing to defund the police and take away guns from people who defend themselves against criminals. So you can see where my vote goes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I read about the debates. I heard Trump got interrupted much more than Biden did.


I beg to differ, Trump wouldn't shut up at all lol. You need to actually watch the debate to see it.

I'm not voting for either of them. Both parties are full of loonies.


----------



## rianne (Oct 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not planning on voting for Trump or Biden but I am kinda curious to see how the debate goes. I might watch a bit of it.


As a U.S. citizen that doesn't get a vote, this makes me a lil sad. But it is what it is this election time.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

rianne said:


> As a U.S. citizen that doesn't get a vote, this makes me a lil sad. But it is what it is this election time.


Yeah I mean I'd prefer feel the Bern or anyone else, but tbf I'd vote for Biden cause he's the saner option here and I think it's one goddamn duty to vote especially with this ****ed system in the US


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah I mean I'd prefer feel the Bern or anyone else, but tbf I'd vote for Biden cause he's the saner option here and I think it's one goddamn duty to vote especially with this ****ed system in the US



BASICALLY. It's either vote for the person that hates minorities or vote for the slightly less evil person.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 2, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Democrat-controlled Congress isn’t good for any country as long as they embrace socialism or persecute Christians in favor of sinful behaviors.



when have christians been persecuted LMAO. you mean people wanting religious orgs to pay taxes? 



xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm not voting for either of them. Both parties are full of loonies.



I understand not liking either party, but voter apathy is the worst thing to have here. As a PoC who worries about the well-being of myself and my community, it really saddens me that people aren't even willing to vote here. so many things rely on this election, not just one president. I agree that there's so many things wrong with the current system, but not voting is the worst way to go about it. that's just complacency


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2020)

Damniel said:


> I understand not liking either party, but voter apathy is the worst thing to have here. As a PoC who worries about the well-being of myself and my community, it really saddens me that people aren't even willing to vote here. so many things rely on this election, not just one president. I agree that there's so many things wrong with the current system, but not voting is the worst way to go about it. that's just complacency


I never said I wasn't voting. I just said I'm not voting for Trump or Biden.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I never said I wasn't voting. I just said I'm not voting for Trump or Biden.


Is this really the year to be voting third party? Trump has to go and voting third party won't get rid of him.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2020)

SensaiGallade said:


> Is this really the year to be voting third party? Trump has to go and voting third party won't get rid of him.


technically there is never truly a year to vote third party. but I'm doing it anyways. that's one less vote for him.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> technically there is never truly a year to vote third party. but I'm doing it anyways. that's one less vote for him.



And one less vote for Biden which depending on your state could mean Trump wins it.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> technically there is never truly a year to vote third party. but I'm doing it anyways. that's one less vote for him.


it seems your location is in Ohio, that's a very important state for the election. alternatively, you can see this as one less vote against him. that's a good chance trump wins that state because not enough people voting for his only viable opponent 

presdiential third party voting doesnt work in a two party system


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2020)

I really don't want to vote for either. I don't support the republicans or democrats. historically sure, third party voting doesn't seem to work in a two party system, but I would like to be part of the change.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2020)

in brazil we got the 18-25 people to vote for a third party on the election that bolsonaro was running

and i mean like we did mad marketing for ciro (the third party candidate) bc the left party was roasted by media and fake news so we thought third party was the best choice

here is the thing: the left party was too popular so what actually happened was like 50% bolsonaro 25% left 25% third party

tldr u cant change the two party system period

just by voting

@xSuperMario64x  i stole this from discord


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2020)

Damniel said:


> when have christians been persecuted LMAO. you mean people wanting religious orgs to pay taxes?



Here’s what I’m referring to:

- The Masterpiece Cakeshop incident, Sweet Cakes incident, and that incident when a farmer wasn’t allowed to sell on the farmer’s market because he wouldn’t let a gay couple be married on his property.
- The incident the Burwell vs Hobby Lobby Inc case was about.
- Taxpayer-funded abortions.
- San Antonio’s ban on Chick-fil-A in airports.

Legalizing one thing another group wouldn’t allow is one thing. But to force a group to violate their beliefs at the cost of their human rights or citizenship rights is not acceptable. And yes, I am against taxing church services and closing churches during a pandemic. If you don’t want religion in government, how about government stay out of religion as well.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Here’s what I’m referring to:
> 
> - The Masterpiece Cakeshop incident, Sweet Cakes incident, and that incident when a farmer wasn’t allowed to sell on the farmer’s market because he wouldn’t let a gay couple be married on his property.
> - The incident the Burwell vs Hobby Lobby Inc case was about.
> ...



How about religion learns to cope with the existence of LGBT people and learns no you should not have mass gatherings in a PANDEMIC.

Religion CONSTANTLY wants the benefits of government (getting taxpayer funded scholarships like in Espinoza v. Montana or taxpayer funded grants like in Trinity Lutheran Church of Columbia, Inc. v. Comer) but god ****ing forbid they be asked to treat other people with respect.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

oath2order said:


> ...learns no you should not have mass gatherings in a PANDEMIC.


Had to Google this one because I didn't believe that churches would actually open in their doors during a pandemic. Shocked to see that was the case! We've had online services here for the past six months.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I really don't want to vote for either. I don't support the republicans or democrats. historically sure, third party voting doesn't seem to work in a two party system, but I would like to be part of the change.


yeah, like there could have been someone other than biden but making a change here is sadly voting for him and yeah considering ohio.. yeah.

think they've been doing mostly online services here also unless they could do it outside with proper distance during summer. also they do radio broadcasts as well iirc.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2020)

oath2order said:


> and learns no you should not have mass gatherings in a PANDEMIC.



I agree that mass gatherings isn’t acceptable during a pandemic, but if someone is going to condemn mass gatherings, they should also condemn the George Floyd protests (except online ones) for violating social distancing rules. Why is it not acceptable for people to do what they want in public, yet acceptable to burn buildings and assault other human beings in large mobs? This is hypocrisy. If reality had its way (and if the pandemic is over or hasn’t even started), large gatherings would be considered acceptable, but people who participated in the riots would be charged for terrorism. Also, some of the decisions done during the George Floyd protests don’t make sense. What does Christopher Columbus have to do with George Floyd? Why is being neutral or indifferent considered evil? Why would they be protesting this long rather than for two weeks like they did in Ferguson? To me, these riots have nothing to do with George Floyd. Not anymore.


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2020)

People don't seek permission to burn buildings and riot; they just do it. 

I feel this is a good time to point out that we won't hesitate to lock this thread if it gets out of hand.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah, I’ll probably stop here, but I would like to know what Columbus has to do with George Floyd. Won’t count on the other questions being answered since I already know about them. I did want to point out that they should not allow these protests to occur if they’re going to restrict or inhibit mass gatherings, even after they took lockdown protests seriously.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I agree that mass gatherings isn’t acceptable during a pandemic, but if someone is going to condemn mass gatherings, they should also condemn the George Floyd protests (except online ones) for violating social distancing rules. Why is it not acceptable for people to do what they want in public, yet acceptable to burn buildings and assault other human beings in large mobs? This is hypocrisy. If reality had its way (and if the pandemic is over or hasn’t even started), large gatherings would be considered acceptable, but people who participated in the riots would be charged for terrorism. Also, some of the decisions done during the George Floyd protests don’t make sense. What does Christopher Columbus have to do with George Floyd? Why is being neutral or indifferent considered evil? Why would they be protesting this long rather than for two weeks like they did in Ferguson? To me, these riots have nothing to do with George Floyd. Not anymore.



Well now you've decided to pivot into distracting about the riots and that's just not gonna fly. Don't change the topic.

Let's focus on the churches who have been demanding that they get to be open.

Sure the riots are a thing. I don't like that they're rioting during a pandemic. BUT. There's a few differing factors.

1. The rioters are outdoors, not indoors. Indoors is where the virus spreads easier because of air droplets. Those can dissipate easier outdoors.

2. The rioters are not filing lawsuits demanding to be open. The churches are. The rioters are breaking the law in some regards. You know who else does? Churches. There have been reports of churches opening with no measures in place. And then people have gotten sick.

3. I notice you didn't bring up the "anti-mask/re-open" riots. Interesting.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> yeah, like there could have been someone other than biden but making a change here is sadly voting for him and yeah considering ohio.. yeah.


yeah unfortunately it is true that Ohio is a swing state and it could mean the difference between Biden or Trump winning. there really is no getting around it but the two-party system is very irritating to me, especially since in recent years it seems like we've had to choose between "the lesser of two evils."

I may reconsider my vote, I'll have to delve a little more into the realms of politics since this is the first year that I've really truly begun to think for myself and pay attention to what's going on in the grand political scheme (might be kinda late since I'm 21, prob should've been paying attention earlier but tbh it was all overwhelming for my ASD mind before). But I can assure that I am most definitely not voting for Trump.


also can we have a moment of silence for the fact that both of my parents are complete supporters of Trump and I've had to put up with their bs for four years now? I kinda hope that Biden wins just so I can hear them say "okay it's the end of the world, let's move to a different country" lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah unfortunately it is true that Ohio is a swing state and it could mean the difference between Biden or Trump winning. there really is no getting around it but the two-party system is very irritating to me, especially since in recent years it seems like we've had to choose between "the lesser of two evils."
> 
> I may reconsider my vote, I'll have to delve a little more into the realms of politics since this is the first year that I've really truly begun to think for myself and pay attention to what's going on in the grand political scheme (might be kinda late since I'm 21, prob should've been paying attention earlier but tbh it was all overwhelming for my ASD mind before). But I can assure that I am most definitely not voting for Trump.
> 
> ...



Trump is not really fit for office. He ran for it just to get fame and publicity. The only reason why people voted for him is either because he’s a celebrity or because they have been fed up with Obama/left-wing media/left-wing population and their antics. I was part of the latter group, but my initial choice for president back in 2016 was Ted Cruz. Now I would want to see Tucker Carlson as our president instead of Trump. Or John Hawkins (another conservative columnist, known for writing lists and stuff about the left wing).

Trump’s not the only crazy one. Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Chuck Schumer - they were good from the beginning, but they have been possessed after years of serving in Congress and are now just as crazy as Trump. Mitch McConnell, Kevin McCarthy, Lindsay Graham - same, but conservative examples. But people like Alexandria Ocasio Cortez are not fit for office, and having them in power is pretty dangerous.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah unfortunately it is true that Ohio is a swing state and it could mean the difference between Biden or Trump winning. there really is no getting around it but the two-party system is very irritating to me, especially since in recent years it seems like we've had to choose between "the lesser of two evils."
> 
> I may reconsider my vote, I'll have to delve a little more into the realms of politics since this is the first year that I've really truly begun to think for myself and pay attention to what's going on in the grand political scheme (might be kinda late since I'm 21, prob should've been paying attention earlier but tbh it was all overwhelming for my ASD mind before). But I can assure that I am most definitely not voting for Trump.
> 
> ...


i mean i hate the two party system too and im a political science student. in all honesty, the riots are what's been making the most needed change in breaking down the fundamentally flawed system we have. while diverting power away from the two party system would be nice, voting TP just won't fundamentally change the system and just isn't very realistic atm. so much is dependent on how this election turns out, especially for PoC and other minorities. making sure Trump isn't put back into office is my biggest concern atm, despite my liberal ideology and reservations with Biden. don't think just about the presidency, think about the bigger picture, such as the SCOTUS (which i also find deeply flawed)

you have a very powerful vote being from Ohio, I hope you can really reconsider how possible it is for Trump to get re-elected by winning swing states like yours, and what you can possibly do to stop it

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> But people like Alexandria Ocasio Cortez are not fit for office, and having them in power is pretty dangerous.


AOC is my idol


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah unfortunately it is true that Ohio is a swing state and it could mean the difference between Biden or Trump winning. there really is no getting around it but the two-party system is very irritating to me, especially since in recent years it seems like we've had to choose between "the lesser of two evils."
> 
> I may reconsider my vote, I'll have to delve a little more into the realms of politics since this is the first year that I've really truly begun to think for myself and pay attention to what's going on in the grand political scheme (might be kinda late since I'm 21, prob should've been paying attention earlier but tbh it was all overwhelming for my ASD mind before). But I can assure that I am most definitely not voting for Trump.
> 
> ...


Yeah, exactly. I think the elector system is more ****ed than the two party thing to be honest, though.

And yes I think you should deeply reconsider.. also if anything my Asperger helped me get into politics.... and that's good though.

For sure... your parents seem pretty.. uhh. bull**** in terms of politics so I recommend getting your own opinion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2020)

I find it interesting that as time goes by, our values, technology, and science change. As a result, some things that were acceptable in 1940’s media and 1950’s media would not do well in today’s time. Examples:

- For starters, you could get away with portraying ethnic groups with extreme racial stereotypes of their days (aka outdated cultural depictions) in the mid-20th century. Nowadays, even milder and more modern stereotypes in your art would get you in a lot of trouble.
- It’s also hard to view gun-happy people in a positive light after all these mass shootings in recent history. There even used to be a Disney short called “The Martins and the Coys”, which was made unavailable in today’s time because of their portrayal of gun-happy people.
- Letting kids go out and do their own things? It had a lot of meaning in the 20th century, but today, such portrayal in media wouldn’t because of how dangerous the world has gotten.
- Even a Disneyland attraction was greatly affected by this. While the “unfriendly Indian” from the original attraction got taken out a long, long time ago, they couldn’t even feature the burning cabin anymore due to global warming and emission standards. Basically speaking, anything that isn’t eco-friendly are hard to portray positively in media.
- Modern values also want us to respect other cultures. For instance, taking valuable artifacts from ancient civilizations wouldn’t be taken too kindly. Even portraying them in art would make people think it’s rather odd than ordinary.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2020)

I don’t mind voting in different types of elections, but as far as presidential elections go I refuse to vote for either of the two main parties until someone pops up that would actually make a good president again.  Sadly it doesn’t seem like that will be happening anytime soon, so count me out.  And no, no amount of words or anything else is going to convince me to change my mind.  So gl and hf, lol


----------



## Damniel (Oct 2, 2020)

as a latino, I am quite concerned for my community and stand in solidarity for my fellow groups of color

it really is a privilege to not think too hard of what’s at stake for this election...

like, i get it. but i think it’s very misguided, frankly


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> I don’t mind voting in different types of elections, but as far as presidential elections go I refuse to vote for either of the two main parties until someone pops up that would actually make a good president again.  Sadly it doesn’t seem like that will be happening anytime soon, so count me out.  And no, no amount of words or anything else is going to convince me to change my mind.  So gl and hf, lol


Well not to be rude but I hope you're content if "someone" wins, then.

I mean, yeah even getting to the voting place is hard for most but yeah I don't agree with this couch potato mentality.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2020)

While I think it’s wrong to block one justice from getting appointed during an election year and rush another justice’s confirmation the next election year (which is hypocrisy at its finest), I do support Amy Coney Barrett’s confirmation and replacement of Ginsburg. Here are some points where I would support each side on the confirmation.

Republicans:
- I could see Barrett’s nomination and potential confirmation as a punishment towards the Democrats for how they treated Kavanaugh. After they filibustered Gorsuch (unwilling to let Scalia, a conservative justice, to be replaced by a conservative), nuked the filibuster for lower court picks, and established a rule where no supreme court justices can be confirmed in an election year, they have been left with a disadvantage where they cannot block any of Trump’s court picks. And when the last moderate justice retired, they have faced their reckoning. They would’ve been civil at Kavanaugh’s confirmation hearings and let the vote come through. Instead, they disrupted his hearings, acted like children, and when it was getting close to the vote, they accused him of sexual assault from something that happened a long time ago (and in a time of the #metoo movement). Because this has delayed the vote (and that Kavanaugh was innocent), this has costed the Democrats two seats in the Senate. And now one of the liberal justices is dead. If they didn’t treat Kavanaugh poorly, they would’ve taken back the Senate in 2018 or at least weaken the Republican majority in the Senate, which would make it impossible to replace Ginsburg with Barrett. And had they not filibustered Gorsuch (or even nuked the filibuster earlier), they would’ve had the ability to filibuster Kavanaugh, which would’ve forced Trump to pick a moderate justice.
- While the actions the Republicans did were hypocritical, it is technically fair that they have control of the court and the judiciary. The left wing already has control of the media and education. They can’t have control of exactly everything. Plus, the courts shouldn’t be liberal or conservative. They should be understanding of the constitution. And the problem with most liberal ideologies is that they are unconstitutional.
- In some way, the Republicans were right about letting the voters decide on who gets to be in the Supreme Court back in 2016. I’m not all about overturning Obamacare or Roe v Wade, but I do not want the court to agree with the radical leftist policies that are morally wrong or bad for society in general. For instance, back in 2016, one of my concerns is gendered bathrooms. Had Scalia’s seat been replaced by a liberal, the Supreme Court may overturn gendered bathrooms, meaning that no public businesses, including restaurants and convenience stores, are allowed to separate men and women into different bathrooms. If you identify as a man, you have no reason to use the womens’ restrooms. Another example was the Masterpiece Cakeshop ruling. Seeing how it actually turned out explains why we shouldn’t have a Supreme Court that stands for oppression or violation of common sense.

Democrats:
- Although their attacks towards any Trump pick are not justified, they have every right and reason to be angry at the Republicans. They wouldn’t let a conservative justice get replaced by a liberal justice, but they wouldn’t mind replacing a liberal justice with a conservative justice. They blocked Garland’s nomination, but they wouldn’t let the Democrats block Gorsuch’s confirmation. Their excuse to block Garland was because it was an election year, but they want to get Barrett confirmed in an election year. They filibustered many of Obama’s picks, but would try to get Trump’s picks through. They shouldn’t take their anger out on Trump’s justices. They should take it out on McConnell and vote to remove him instead of attacking Trump’s picks.
- To nuke the filibuster for Supreme Court picks is a very bad idea. The fact that they put Garland’s nomination on hold to win the election, only to do this, is bad. I already mentioned that this was unfair. But this also a threat to the Constitution. They basically took away the minority party’s right to block justices that may seem unfit, and this move is going to bite them back once they lose control of the Senate and a conservative justice leaves. Granted, we could no longer compromise (which explains why we couldn’t get anything done to solve the pandemic and racial injustice issues), but any revision of the constitution of any kind (i.e. removing term limits for presidents, abolishing the electoral college, removing the filibuster) is a double-edged sword. It may go your way when you have the advantage, but once it goes out of your control, it’s going to hurt you back hard.
- It was actually unfair to block Merrick Garland from getting nominated or even having a voice. Even Susan Collins didn’t like what the Republicans did there. Their excuse is that it’s an election year. If that’s the case, then explain Anthony Kennedy’s nomination. Their real excuse is that they don’t want a liberal replacing a conservative. If that’s the case, then explain Clarence Thomas’s nomination.

Yep, both sides had it wrong on the court. The Republicans are being hypocritical, but the Democrats should learn not to use uncivil tactics to attack a nomination. If Barrett is confirmed, then both sides are to blame.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 5, 2020)

*Quickly scans thread* Ugh, politics..


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 5, 2020)

Psydye said:


> *Quickly scans thread* Ugh, politics..


mood


----------



## saucySheep (Oct 5, 2020)

vote trump


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

vote waluigi


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

I vote for nothing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

vote waluigi or you aren't valid


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 6, 2020)

damn eddie van halen died from cancer. Safe Travels


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> damn eddie van halen died from cancer. Safe Travels


Whoa damn. RIP 

vote for jin akanishi


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 6, 2020)

PEOPLE VOTE FOR WALUIGI, ONLY HE CAN MAKE COVID GO AWAY, ONLY HE CAN MAKE THE WORLD A BETTER PLACE

if you vote waluigi I will give you a cookie


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Sorry I had like three cinnamon rolls don't need cookies. 

By the way, anyone else here on TBT into  Johnny's Entertainment stuff (besides me/vris)?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Sorry I had like three cinnamon rolls don't need cookies.
> 
> By the way, anyone else here on TBT into  Johnny's Entertainment stuff (besides me/vris)?


one hundred million dollars Disclaimer: hundred million dollars not included


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> one hundred million dollars Disclaimer: hundred million dollars not included


sorry i saw that fine print nope


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> sorry i saw that fine print nope


ah sorry 

what about a hundred million dollars


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Nice try I could click on it 

Nope


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Nice try I could click on it
> 
> Nope




no you can't


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

I can lmao anyway good try

you can have digestive crackers if u wanna


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

hundred million dollars 


oh frick


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> hundred million dollars View attachment 325148
> oh frick


As long as you make it so I can click on it I can see it lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> As long as you make it so I can click on it I can see it lol


am I legally required to put the disclaimer in the contract or can I just dump it after you're signed-


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> am I legally required to put the disclaimer in the contract or can I just dump it after you're signed-


i'm not interested in your work with cookies terribly sorry dear


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> i'm not interested in your work with cookies terribly sorry dear


please just vote waluigi


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> please just vote waluigi


I'll make sure to make any of my US friends do it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

we need this to be a reality

	Post automatically merged: Oct 7, 2020



sheilaa said:


> I'll make sure to make any of my US friends do it.


thanks


----------



## Damniel (Oct 7, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> *While I think it’s wrong to block one justice from getting appointed during an election year and rush another justice’s confirmation the next election year (which is hypocrisy at its finest)*, I do support Amy Coney Barrett’s confirmation and replacement of Ginsburg. Here are some points where I would support each side on the confirmation.


why i dont support the confirmation

going back on a precedent set back in 2016 is wrong in pretty much every way imaginable


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2020)

Damniel said:


> why i dont support the confirmation
> 
> going back on a precedent set back in 2016 is wrong in pretty much every way imaginable


For that reason, do you think McConnell was the worst senator ever? Even worse than Joseph McCarthy?


----------



## Damniel (Oct 7, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> For that reason, do you think McConnell was the worst senator ever? Even worse than Joseph McCarthy?


im not going to compare politicians of different time periods (McCarthy was a horrible person too). McConnell is a hypocrite. that should be pretty obvious by now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2020)

So the World Health Organization is now opposing lockdowns. They were for it to contain the virus, but now they’re concerned about the poverty rate.

In my opinion, the lockdowns was a terrible idea. It lead to many failing businesses, lay-offs, and our freedom being taken away. Not only that, but had they not opened up by summer/fall, how are they able to escape the wildfires and hurricanes? And has the government done anything to solve the problems? Not really, not because they don’t care about the pandemic (they actually do), but they aren’t willing to compromise. A divided Congress is good for avoiding the dangers of big government and would force both chambers to compromise, but not good when both sides are polarized to the point where they can’t agree with each other. The pandemic and the protests sure has taught us the hard way.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 14, 2020)

back at it again with waaaaah propaganda

WALUIGI WILL NOT BUILD A WALL, HE WILL BUILD A ROOF, VOTE WALUIGI


----------



## Ichiban (Oct 19, 2020)

it's been hard to get work done with this little beast around, as I speak shes trying to chew my finger off lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> back at it again with waaaaah propaganda
> 
> WALUIGI WILL NOT BUILD A WALL, HE WILL BUILD A ROOF, VOTE WALUIGI


NO WALLS INCLUDED!

TRULY THE BEST SOLUTION 

#WAAAAAH


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 20, 2020)

I HAVE AN ANNOUNCEMENT

ARE YOU TIRED OF SEEING THAT UGLY GRASS?

DO YOU WANT AN INFINITE ABYSS OF GRAY INSTEAD?


LOOK NO FURTHER BECAUSE WALUIGI RECENTLY ANNOUNCED HE WOULD BUILD A FLOOR TOO!

AND IF RACISM/SEXISM STOPS HE WILL BUILD....

A DOOR


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2020)

Although I understand that character customization has never really been a focal point in Pokémon games like it was in Animal Crossing, it always had major problems ever since it was implemented.

- In X&Y, you cannot remove your character’s hat. Game Freak even defended this decision, admitted that it was intentional.
- In Sun and Moon, clothing colors are version-exclusive, meaning that you’ll have to use Festival Plaza to obtain clothes not available in your version. Version-exclusive Pokémon (and version-exclusive trainers) make sense, but not version-exclusive clothing color options. In addition, they removed red hair as a hair color option, which was definitely unreasonable.
- The customization feature in Pokémon Let’s Go isn’t even a real character customization feature. It’s just re-skins of character clothing rather than new clothes.
- In Sword and Shield, all skirt options contain shorts underneath. Because of how short the skirts are and how long the shorts are in respect to the skirt length, this made all the skirt options pointless.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> - In X&Y, you cannot remove your character’s hat. Game Freak even defended this decision, admitted that it was intentional.


Wait, really? Are they partnered with some hat company that makes them do this or?... Dumb anyway.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2020)

Origami said:


> View attachment 328001
> it's been hard to get work done with this little beast around, as I speak shes trying to chew my finger off lol



LIES AN ADORABLE KITTEN LIKE THAT WOULD NEVER ACT SO MALICIOUS


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> LIES AN ADORABLE KITTEN LIKE THAT WOULD NEVER ACT SO MALICIOUS


Cats are definitely evil 

Also, granted you could get that panda hat in X/Y and stuff but yeah default hats ugh


----------



## Seastar (Oct 23, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Cats are definitely evil
> 
> Also, granted you could get that panda hat in X/Y and stuff but yeah default hats ugh


Wasn't that hat only given to male players?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Wasn't that hat only given to male players?


Was it? Damn that sucked. Well I'm glad they improved removeable hats later on. You'd think they'd be partnered with McD as for ugly hats lol


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2020)

wow Majora's Mask for the N64 turns 20 years old


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 26, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> wow Majora's Mask for the N64 turns 20 years old



Yep! Once 2021 rolls by, N64’s entire first-party library will be at least 20 years old, as the first games are 25 years old.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 26, 2020)

I still remember playing the game back when it came out. Definitely one of the darkest and depressing Zelda game ever made.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 26, 2020)

G0DFlesh_88 said:


> I still remember playing the game back when it came out. Definitely one of the darkest and depressing Zelda game ever made.



I still have yet to play it, but I already played Ocarina of Time 5 times.

In other news, Amy Coney Barrett just got confirmed.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2020)

Soo, amazon opened in Sweden. Sad times.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 28, 2020)

waluigi news

In today's shocking news Waluigi Waah announced that his plan to build a roof will be expanded, aside from the floor, roof, and a door which might not be built, he realizes there's something missing...

_an entire bootcamp and traps on the floor 

The weak do not survive the journey to America_

and the roof is the bootcamp for their airplanes (flaming giant hula hoops included)

Thanks, that's all for WAH10 news.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> vote waluigi


the only candidate we can trust


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 1, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the only candidate we can trust


^

who's trump and biden?

there is no red and blue, only purple


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 3, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Soo, amazon opened in Sweden. Sad times.


oof, enjoy the end of competition...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2020)

Kaioin said:


> oof, enjoy the end of competition...


muito obrigada. i hope they regulate it though cause, we have a tradition of physical store culture one would say


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 7, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Cats are definitely evil


say that to my 7 sweet adorable cats


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> say that to my 7 sweet adorable cats


crazy cat lady


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2020)

Meraki said:


> say that to my 7 sweet adorable cats


evil cats :] nah they can ofc be cute too 

also man i just wanna pop my champagne rn cause this is definitely the best thing happened in a long time.

also yeah that orange cheeto dump him in space where he can play golf and stfu


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 7, 2020)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> crazy cat lady


ive been exposed


----------



## neoratz (Nov 8, 2020)

Meraki said:


> say that to my 7 sweet adorable cats


wait really???? 7????????? what are their names?


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 8, 2020)

neoratz said:


> wait really???? 7????????? what are their names?


yep 7! 4 inside and 3 outside and 6 of them are boys. The girls name is Rainbow and the rest are Minew, Smokey, Max, Sunny, Simon and Simba


----------



## neoratz (Nov 8, 2020)

Meraki said:


> yep 7! 4 inside and 3 outside and 6 of them are boys. The girls name is Rainbow and the rest are Minew, Smokey, Max, Sunny, Simon and Simba


WOW that is so many their names are so cute!!!! i actually just met another cat named simba.... he's my cousins cat XD do you have a favorite of your cats or do you like them all the same??


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 8, 2020)

neoratz said:


> WOW that is so many their names are so cute!!!! i actually just met another cat named simba.... he's my cousins cat XD do you have a favorite of your cats or do you like them all the same??


sunny, he's a big and fluffy orange cat and he's the sweetest one ^^


----------



## oak (Nov 8, 2020)

Here's my cat Finnick looking like a chunky boy. Getting fluffy as heck for the cold Canadian winter coming, eh?


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2020)

So they showed parts of that "pregananant" video on the morning TV show here today


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2020)

I have been told a while ago that if you put something in front of God, he can take it away from you. And I can confirm that this is true. Here are some experiences I had:

- When I was 12, I was obsessed with a game called Donkey Kong Jungle Beat. I loved playing it a lot, but I didn’t care too much about religion. During my long move from Texas to Kansas, two of our boxes got stolen, and one of them had my entire DKJB game package, which also included my GameCube.
- Also when I was 12, I was deeply obsessed with Atomic Betty so much that it was all that I cared about, and I was way too passionate over the show. Some time later that year, Cartoon Network decided to stop airing that show completely, making it unavailable in American TV.
- Most recently, when I started attending church after not going for a long time, I spent the entire time blogging on this site instead of paying attention to the sermon. Next February, it was announced that the Blog Tree was going to be discontinued when the site switches over to Xenforo.

To those who don’t believe in God, these are just coincidences. But if you believe in God, they aren’t even coincidences. It shows that God is even more powerful than anything. Say like if one refuses to go to church, but instead work on their town in Animal Crossing. They are very likely to face data corruption and are forced to restart their town. But if they chose to go to church instead of stay home and play their game, they would keep their town.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

So I was wondering how people’s days were going so I decided to ask on the bell tree forums so may I ask how is your day been


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2020)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> So I was wondering how people’s days were going so I decided to ask on the bell tree forums so may I ask how is your day been


it's going aight, ordered some amiibos last night and trying to get back my old neopets account c:


----------



## Zac Crossing (Nov 21, 2020)

I hate 2020 with a livid passion, smh


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2020)

People shouldn't go to jail just because they hurt someone's feelings. This world is insane!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 27, 2020)

Psydye said:


> People shouldn't go to jail just because they hurt someone's feelings. This world is insane!



Have truer words been spoken?


----------



## Psydye (Dec 14, 2020)

The amount of bs us Aspies and people w/ autism have to deal w/ unreal.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2020)

Psydye said:


> The amount of bs us Aspies and people w/ autism have to deal w/ unreal.



i assume you mean with is unreal but agree..


----------



## due (Dec 16, 2020)

i really want to draw for someone


----------



## Ichiban (Dec 21, 2020)

the luck i have is through the roof today


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

Origami said:


> the luck i have is through the roof today


Nice meme, bro.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 21, 2020)

I just learned of a game in development called Back 4 Blood. I guess it's a spiritual successor to the L4D franchise, w/ the same development team and all....I FREAKING WANT IT!!


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 21, 2020)

Psydye said:


> I just learned of a game in development called Back 4 Blood. I guess it's a spiritual successor to the L4D franchise, w/ the same development team and all....I FREAKING WANT IT!!


Yea I checked it out. looks like the devs made their own thing so to speak. Valve dont like 3's lol


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 5, 2021)

radishes dont taste good

i hate them


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 24, 2021)

You can say both "ass" and "hole" on this forum, but just as long as it's not in combination! XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2021)

i know, and you can write certain words in a post but not like on your profile about me etc. weird filters.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 3, 2021)

This just feels like a knockoff basement dwellers.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't know exactly why, but I've never had any interest in posting in the "Basement Dwellers" thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2021)

Autumn Rain said:


> Don't know exactly why, but I've never had any interest in posting in the "Basement Dwellers" thread.


I did post there cause I know some people and they're nice but I haven't been able to keep up lately, rip.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 21, 2021)

Just a casual post for casual viewing.

I’m watching too much Bob’s and playing too much AC. I love Marty


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2021)

Bob's Burgers is awesome. Uhhhhhh.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 2, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Bob's Burgers is awesome. Uhhhhhh.



My favorite show!!!!!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 13, 2021)

I think I just found my dream job:


----------



## JustAnotherSapphic (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey to anyone here.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2021)

Slouchy diaper jeans fit are the worst jeans fit ever and it needs to be gone.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

Also, happy 420!  Hope y'all have a nice day


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Apr 20, 2021)

^I don't smoke weed nor do drugs, but happy 4/20 to you too. Now, I'm inclined to post Sleep's _Dopesmoker _XD


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2021)

Me neither actually but yeah 

also man it's soon may.. weird how time flies...


----------



## tomatospooks666 (Apr 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Me neither actually but yeah
> 
> also man it's soon may.. weird how time flies...


it's just like smash mouth said, "the years start coming and they don't stop coming."

mental.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks like we're getting close to reaching 10 million posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2021)

MapleSilver said:


> Looks like we're getting close to reaching 10 million posts.


they better do a larger giveaway/restock for that, dude.


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 24, 2021)

I had no idea this was here


----------



## Moritz (Apr 24, 2021)

I know its ages ago but Annie sucks
So many better musicals out there
I'm listening to dear evan hansen right now


----------



## neoratz (May 17, 2021)

the last post here was april 24th... WE MUST FIX THIS. hope tbtwc is treating you all well


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 18, 2021)

It's a bit difficult for me to think that it has been 4 years now since Chris Cornell passed away. I still remember that as if it was just last year.

R.I.P Chris.

You are missed.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 20, 2021)

RIP Kentaro Miur. The journey has come to an end.


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Hello everybody, how you guys doing?


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2021)

pollen/dust/flower allergies but i'm surviving.

also i do need a haircut, rona been messing lol


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> pollen/dust/flower allergies but i'm surviving.
> 
> also i do need a haircut, rona been messing lol


rona out here causing too many problems


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2021)

Antonio said:


> rona out here causing too many problems


indeed 

also, pretty dang nice vesta lineup ❤


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> indeed
> 
> also, pretty dang nice vesta lineup ❤


I tend to get 10 of the same collectibles, I'm currently saving up so I could have enough for 10 black mushrooms. It's gonna take awhile though.


----------



## Psydye (May 28, 2021)

Recently saw this and I gotta say, I completely agree w/ this guy:


----------



## Psydye (Jun 2, 2021)

Got a friend request from someone named "Carson", on my Switch...would that be any of you?


----------



## Toska (Jun 2, 2021)

^^^I’m wondering the same thing! I got a friend request from the same name during the TBTWC, but I can’t remember who it was.


----------



## Kristenn (Jun 2, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Got a friend request from someone named "Carson", on my Switch...would that be any of you?




I GOT THE SAME REQUEST.... I'm actually so shocked I stumbled on someone else getting it too


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2021)

Yeah, I got the same request.  Not sure why either.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2021)

Haven't checked my Switch in ages plus I haven't played something online since I cba renewing NSO but yeah that's creepy when they mass-add people D:


----------



## Toska (Jun 5, 2021)

What mainly confuses me is that it says we “exchanged friend codes.” The only people who’s friend code I added were from the ssbu tournament, and their names are the same as their tbt usernames.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 5, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Got a friend request from someone named "Carson", on my Switch...would that be any of you?


check the member list on here. Because l thought l remember seeing someone named Carson but not exactly sure.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2021)

I actually think I know who it is, but idk if I’m allowed to say anything or not.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2021)

Toska said:


> What mainly confuses me is that it says we “exchanged friend codes.” The only people who’s friend code I added were from the ssbu tournament, and their names are the same as their tbt usernames.


That's pretty confusing, don't think I had that, mostly random Spla2n players before which I denied cause I dunno who they are lol.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 9, 2021)

In tribute to stopping Asian hate and racial hate in general:




Even if you don't dig the music, dig the lyrics...it's something we can all get behind, ain't it?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2021)

Psydye said:


> In tribute to stopping Asian hate and racial hate in general:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just listened to the full 3:57 of it and I dig both the music AND the lyrics!  What a great message!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 10, 2021)

I wasn't expecting to see Metal Church posted here! A great band, although I'm currently only familiar with their '80s material. Haven't been much interested in checking out their '90s stuff, so am not familiar with that track. But these two will always be classics!



Spoiler


----------



## Antonio (Jun 21, 2021)

I just realized I have been on the forums for 5 years.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I just realized I have been on the forums for 5 years.


Whoa congrats  

My 8th anniversary will be in October, but I guess a lot of reasons I'm still here is because they didn't really allow removal of accounts (unless you purportedly got yourself perma-banned lol).


----------



## Antonio (Jun 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Whoa congrats
> 
> My 8th anniversary will be in October, but I guess a lot of reasons I'm still here is because they didn't really allow removal of accounts (unless you purportedly got yourself perma-banned lol).


I probably would have done the same thing if it was possible. I'm happy it isn't possible or else I wouldn't be able to reach this amazing milestone.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I probably would have done the same thing if it was possible. I'm happy it isn't possible or else I wouldn't be able to reach this amazing milestone.


Yeah, there was definitely time and times I wanted to do so, honestly they should offer that more widely or just purge inactive people more often, I think one can tell what is spam stuff/inactive or not, though.


----------



## Antonio (Jun 21, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Yeah, there was definitely time and times I wanted to do so, honestly they should offer that more widely or just purge inactive people more often, I think one can tell what is spam stuff/inactive or not, though.


I don't think they should purge inactive accounts, they could always join back.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I don't think they should purge inactive accounts, they could always join back.


Well if they haven't joined back for 5-10+ years I doubt, it, they(staff) could always send an e-mail about it and if they still have it they can decide. Ohwell not my decision.


----------



## Chris (Jun 23, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Well if they haven't joined back for 5-10+ years I doubt, it, they(staff) could always send an e-mail about it and if they still have it they can decide. Ohwell not my decision.


AC:NH brought back many users who hadn't been active since AC:NL launched in 2013. In a few cases we saw users return from 10+ years ago. There is always a chance someone may return and we leave the door open to do so. If you ever wish to leave we would suggest that you simply log out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 23, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> AC:NH brought back many users who hadn't been active since AC:NL launched in 2013. In a few cases we saw users return from 10+ years ago. There is always a chance someone may return and we leave the door open to do so. If you ever wish to leave we would suggest that you simply log out.


Well, of course I can log out or change my pass to some hubbub. It's moreso those who joins for 5 minutes and doesn't come back and/or are just (old) bots on obviously abandoned accounts I meant. Also the fact it could be an option to disable it in some way if people would like a break. And I don't intend to leave as of now either.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> AC:NH brought back many users who hadn't been active since AC:NL launched in 2013. In a few cases we saw users return from 10+ years ago. There is always a chance someone may return and we leave the door open to do so. If you ever wish to leave we would suggest that you simply log out.


20...13? Jesus christ.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 25, 2021)

^yup also 2012 in Japan.

Also anyone had such a bad mess-up from a postal company they got your apartment/house number to be your full name?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2021)

on another note why are the photos i take with my phone massive


----------



## Antonio (Jun 27, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 382394
> on another note why are the photos i take with my phone massive


IPhones really be compensating, don't they?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 27, 2021)

hey guys


----------



## Antonio (Jun 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> hey guys


Hello Koopa!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 27, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Hello Koopa! ❤


Hi Antonio


----------



## Antonio (Jun 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Hi Antonio


How are you!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 27, 2021)

Antonio said:


> How are you!


I'm good, just watching the boondocks 
Speaking of i need to buy a cd of season 4 i only have seasons 1, 2, and 3


----------



## Antonio (Jun 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm good, just watching the boondocks
> Speaking of i need to buy a cd of season 4 i only have seasons 1, 2, and 3


It's a pretty good show, I haven't used a DVD in forever though.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 27, 2021)

Antonio said:


> It's a pretty good show, I haven't used a DVD in forever though.


Yeah I didn't ether until my mom told me we had dvds of the show 
And I just looked and I found a bunch of dvds of dora the explorer and backyardagians (however you spell that) and my childhood just came back to me


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

Guys I just found something out


----------



## Antonio (Jun 28, 2021)

What did you find out?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

That one of the dvds i have is this movie:


----------



## Antonio (Jun 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> That one of the dvds i have is this movie:View attachment 382444


I have never heard of that.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

Antonio said:


> I have never heard of that.


Yeah it makes sense because it was a box office bomb, meaning it didn't sell very well and that movie came put in 1992 yet we still have a fully working copy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

I'd watch it lmao, that cover looked bomb enough.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 28, 2021)

didn't know where to put this but i got a tattoo on saturday, and i'm in love lol





Spoiler: tattoo!!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

Guys I just watched bébé's kids and it's a great movie i don't know why it has bad ratings


----------



## Toska (Jun 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Guys I just watched bébé's kids and it's a great movie i don't know why it has bad ratings



I watched it a pretty long time ago. I don’t remember much about it, but I don’t remember there being anything wrong with it? It’s cool you had the dvd though!




Senshi said:


> didn't know where to put this but i got a tattoo on saturday, and i'm in love lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah I love it! It’s super cute!


----------



## Antonio (Jun 28, 2021)

Senshi said:


> didn't know where to put this but i got a tattoo on saturday, and i'm in love lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the transparency in the tattoo, it's totally cute aswell.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

Toska said:


> I watched it a pretty long time ago. I don’t remember much about it, but I don’t remember there being anything wrong with it? It’s cool you had the dvd though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There wasn't anything wrong with it imo yet it still has bad reviews on rotten tomatoes, but those are known for trolls so i'm not surprised there but still give the movie a chance people


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2021)

Rotten Tomatoes are A+ troll site, don't trust that lol. I suppose imdb is slightly better since people more often write legit reasons stuff but yeah if something looks interesting watch it, man regardless of certain "reviews".

Also lovely tattoo @Senshi  !


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 29, 2021)

thank you everyone for the tattoo love!!!


----------



## Antonio (Jul 5, 2021)

R.I.P Basement Dweller thread, may you live on in this thread.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 5, 2021)

Antonio said:


> R.I.P Basement Dweller thread, may you live on in this thread.


Yeah I kinda miss kurb posting random images and vris talking about his day and waking up to chaos the next day


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2021)

i got vr


----------



## King koopa (Jul 5, 2021)

Would you guys eat this if it was real



I would


----------



## Antonio (Jul 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Would you guys eat this if it was real
> View attachment 383297
> I would


Looks delicious, I love it.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 6, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Looks delicious, I love it.


Yeah it reminds me of the actual cereal


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Would you guys eat this if it was real
> View attachment 383297
> I would


I mean I'd get it for the art/box, it has a kapp'n turt on it!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Would you guys eat this if it was real
> View attachment 383297
> I would



Looks absolutely delicious.  Not to mention the box art is A+


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2021)

me after waiting for next seastar lore drop


----------



## King koopa (Jul 6, 2021)

Today's random image:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2021)

i know it’s 0400 but markiplier inkling


----------



## Holla (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Antonio (Jul 7, 2021)

Holla said:


> View attachment 383451


It's going to be a while


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2021)

Still one of the most iconic cutscenes in recent video game history.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 7, 2021)

rip basement dwellers!! always my favorite thing to do in history class. hopefully general discussion will be just as uplifting!! 

anyways, how are we all today?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2021



Senshi said:


> didn't know where to put this but i got a tattoo on saturday, and i'm in love lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw love the tattoo!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm good, seeing a couple of friends/co-workers later. Good thing we picked today also cause weather is nice!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 9, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> rip basement dwellers!! always my favorite thing to do in history class. hopefully general discussion will be just as uplifting!!
> 
> anyways, how are we all today?
> 
> ...


nah tbt died with basement dwellers imo


----------



## Antonio (Jul 10, 2021)

Kurb said:


> nah tbt died with basement dwellers imo


Nah, this is the new basement dwellers but old school edition.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 10, 2021)

aw nah they locked the basement dwellers


----------



## Antonio (Jul 10, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> aw nah they locked the basement dwellers


We still got this thread tho


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> aw nah they locked the basement dwellers


For a good reason I think.

Also I hope Italy wins tonight.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 12, 2021)

GUYS I JUST FOUND SOMETHING OUT


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> GUYS I JUST FOUND SOMETHING OUT



What’s that?


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 12, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> GUYS I JUST FOUND SOMETHING OUT


 Waiting in anticipation…….


----------



## King koopa (Jul 12, 2021)

Toska said:


> What’s that?


There was a bébé's kids video game:



But it wasn't very good and has even worse ratings than the movie


----------



## Toska (Jul 12, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> There was a bébé's kids video game:View attachment 384280
> But it wasn't very good and has even worse ratings than the movie



Oh that’s neat, I would totally play it if I had it! The movie was alright, so I’m sure the game would be interesting at the least.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2021)

I'd play that lmfao!

Also getting my 1st rona jab tomorrow, woot !


----------



## King koopa (Jul 12, 2021)

Toska said:


> Oh that’s neat, I would totally play it if I had it! The movie was alright, so I’m sure the game would be interesting at the least.


Yeah it was on the snes if you couldn't tell by the graphics and I guess a lot of people don't like it because it's too hard but I just watched a long play of it and it seems like a good game


----------



## Kurb (Jul 16, 2021)

wake up bb, new zombies map just dropped


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 17, 2021)

hello, guys how are you

	Post automatically merged: Jul 17, 2021

somebody plz answer me


----------



## Bekaa (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi @kuromi <3 
whats your favorite game and why?


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 17, 2021)

oh hi, I'm so sorry I fell asleep but my fav game has to be ddlc (Doki Doki literature club+) i like it because you can choose your own ways but I sadly had to delete it because my parents found the non-friendly


----------



## Bekaa (Jul 17, 2021)

I’m nuts about Minecraft, but lately it’s been ACNH and SOS to a certain degree.


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 17, 2021)

I have 3500 hours on splatoon 2 so I'll go with that.
I like that there are different modes to play...rainmaker and salmon run are my favorite


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 18, 2021)

Woah cool but I got grounded so I'm using my school computer


----------



## Bekaa (Jul 18, 2021)

you gotta start being good, @kuromi <3 !
BTW, I love your avatar.


----------



## kuromi <3 (Jul 18, 2021)

tysm  <3


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 19, 2021)

my favorite game rn is Tomodachi life I've been having fun with that but my favorite game always changes


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 20, 2021)

Nintendo has announced that the 3DS & Wii U eShops will no longer accept direct payments with credit/debit cards on January 18th
					

Over the past few years, Nintendo has been gradually dropping support for the Nintendo 3DS and Wii U and they focus all of their work and resources on the Nintendo Switch. The process has been slow…




					mynintendonews.com
				




Did anyone see this? Sad to see it go.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 20, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> Nintendo has announced that the 3DS & Wii U eShops will no longer accept direct payments with credit/debit cards on January 18th
> 
> 
> Over the past few years, Nintendo has been gradually dropping support for the Nintendo 3DS and Wii U and they focus all of their work and resources on the Nintendo Switch. The process has been slow…
> ...


Nonononono noooooo Nintendo's killing the 3ds!
MAKE IT STOP


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2021)

The 3DS is actually 10 years old. This was going to happen eventually but having a lot of content that is digital only was a pretty bad idea in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2021)

Not surprised since they've slowly been killing them off, but yeah sad times. Just kill the console already!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2021



Seastar said:


> The 3DS is actually 10 years old. This was going to happen eventually but having a lot of content that is digital only was a pretty bad idea in my opinion.


No reason for them to do this. Rather funny reasons they give too lol.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 20, 2021)

no context at all


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 21, 2021)

i promise this is the last time for at least until like september that i'll change my lineup and avatar drastically :0


also haven't said much on here recently; how is everyone doing?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i promise this is the last time for at least until like september that i'll change my lineup and avatar drastically :0
> 
> 
> also haven't said much on here recently; how is everyone doing?


I'm ok, I haven't said much either, been too busy with art, how are you?


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm ok, I haven't said much either, been too busy with art, how are you?


I'm good! Still in california, and just enjoying my family reunion.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> I'm good! Still in california, and just enjoying my family reunion.


That's cool, speaking of family my grandma has a cold so I won't be visiting her until the 25th.. I hope she's ok 
In any case here's today's random video:


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> That's cool, speaking of family my grandma has a cold so I won't be visiting her until the 25th.. I hope she's ok
> In any case here's today's random video:


okay this might be a little weird but as a child (not anymore istg-) i literally was in love with goofy :0


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> okay this might be a little weird but as a child (not anymore istg-) i literally was in love with goofy :0


That's not wierd to me because I used to have a crush on dora growing up but I grew out of it thankfully


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> That's not wierd to me because I used to have a crush on dora growing up but I grew out of it thankfully


dora was pretty cool though

backpack on the other hand


----------



## King koopa (Jul 21, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> dora was pretty cool though
> 
> backpack on the other hand


Yeah.. I used to think backpack was real.. I even asked my mom why my backpack at the time didn't have eyes but the one on dora did... I was a wierd kid


----------



## Holla (Jul 22, 2021)

Which lineup do you think is better?


































Or


































I can’t seem to decide…


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 22, 2021)

Holla said:


> Which lineup do you think is better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the first one


----------



## King koopa (Jul 22, 2021)

Guys for October which lineup should I do?
This one:




















Or this one:


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 22, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Guys for October which lineup should I do?
> This one:
> View attachment 386665View attachment 386666View attachment 386667View attachment 386668View attachment 386669
> View attachment 386670View attachment 386674View attachment 386677View attachment 386678View attachment 386679
> ...


second one


----------



## King koopa (Jul 22, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> second one


Yeah it's going to take a while to get the wix candy but luckily I have almost 2 months


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 23, 2021)

Alrighty, the opening ceremony of Summer Olympics is almost here! I am excited!


----------



## Beanz (Jul 23, 2021)

how is everyone? ive never posted in this thread before


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 23, 2021)

i'm good! also very excited for the olympics in japan c:


----------



## Beanz (Jul 23, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> i'm good! also very excited for the olympics in japan c:


oh cool, my grandma always watches the olympics when it comes on every 4 years. im not very familiar with it but i what sport are you looking forward  watching?


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 23, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> oh cool, my grandma always watches the olympics when it comes on every 4 years. im not very familiar with it but i what sport are you looking forward  watching?


probably swimming and all the dance/gym sort sports.
really all of it though!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2021)

swimming/diving is always fun, sadly i've got a rather wonky timezone for it, lol. but i'll try watch some this weekend hopefully!


----------



## Holla (Jul 23, 2021)

Sometimes I feel like I hangout in the basement too much...

But everyone down here is cool so I guess that's not really a bad thing right?


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 23, 2021)

Holla said:


> Sometimes I feel like I hangout in the basement too much...
> 
> But everyone down here is cool so I guess that's not really a bad thing right?


yeah not bad at all cause everyone is cool


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> yeah not bad at all cause everyone is cool



I agree  I don’t really post anywhere other than the basement at this point.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 23, 2021)

sameee

also guys since im staying in california for a reunion we just went to daiso and no joke it took all my self control not to buy the entire rack of sanrio items and stickers, everything was so cute




some of the stickers!! ^




anyways this is what i ended up getting! matching cat chopsticks (i have sort of an obsession with buying chopsticks), sushi stickers, and a cat paw pillow that was so cute!! just thought i'd share this fun shopping trip with everyone


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2021)

^very cute!

and yeah i basically only post in brewster/basement/occasionally the gaming threads so yup!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 27, 2021)

Guys


----------



## King koopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Why wasn't this thread sending me notifications agian? Hate when that happens 
Anyways how are you guys?


----------



## Antonio (Jul 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Why wasn't this thread sending me notifications agian? Hate when that happens
> Anyways how are you guys?


It’s because you have to be on the latest page to continue getting updates


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 27, 2021)

im good! its 12 pm over here and i just woke up please somebody help me have better sleeping habits


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2021)

about to start a twitter firefight


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 28, 2021)

R.I.P. Dr. Mario World, it will be ending in a few months.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420195877822468098


----------



## King koopa (Jul 28, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> R.I.P. Dr. Mario World, it will be ending in a few months.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420195877822468098


Yeah I heard. I never played it before, but I'm sad to see it go. Hopefully this doesn't happen with mario kart tour as well


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah I heard. I never played it before, but I'm sad to see it go. Hopefully this doesn't happen with mario kart tour as well



I play Mario Kart Tour a lot, so I hope it doesn't happen as well.


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2021)

Whoa. Does the forum's theme change throughout the day or is an event going on?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> Whoa. Does the forum's theme change throughout the day or is an event going on?


As of now, the theme is time-based again like it was on the older version of the forum.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 29, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> Whoa. Does the forum's theme change throughout the day or is an event going on?


both :0


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2021)

THE QUOTES ARENT GREEN ANYMORE I NO LONGER FEEL SAFE ON THIS WEBSITE


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 29, 2021)

Kurb said:


> THE QUOTES ARENT GREEN ANYMORE I NO LONGER FEEL SAFE ON THIS WEBSITE


Turning the quotes BROWN at 3AM *(GONE WRONG)*


----------



## King koopa (Jul 29, 2021)

Enxssi said:


> Turning the quotes BROWN at 3AM *(GONE WRONG)*


The bell tree 4.0 the quotes will be red


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> The bell tree 4.0 the quotes will be red


this is a disgrace to tbt


----------



## King koopa (Jul 29, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> this is a disgrace to tbt


Yeah but I kinda missed the sites old days


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2021)

Yeah the brown looks like you got banned or something 

Also anyone else got Samurai Warriors 5 (except me and Chris obviously) here?


----------



## -Lumi- (Jul 30, 2021)

My package is out for delivery today!! Initially it said it wouldn’t come until Tuesday so this was extra speedy


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 31, 2021)

guys i just learned we have a whole page about tbt on nookipedia:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2021)

guys can you help me with my homework
the question is what’s 9+10


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2021)

Kurb said:


> guys can you help me with my homework
> the question is what’s 9+10


910 obviously.

...don't ask me i barely passed high school basic maths lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> There was a bébé's kids video game:View attachment 384280
> But it wasn't very good and has even worse ratings than the movie


oh yeah, wasn't that on the NES/SNES? I heard it wasn't that great. i watched a review on it forever ago, maybe Nostalgia Critic?
(just checked, yes it was Doug from Nostalgia Critic)


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> oh yeah, wasn't that on the NES/SNES? I heard it wasn't that great. i watched a review on it forever ago, maybe Nostalgia Critic?
> (just checked, yes it was Doug from Nostalgia Critic)


licensed games are always terrible, with a few exceptions every few years


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2021)

Kurb said:


> licensed games are always terrible, with a few exceptions every few years


the best licensed game I've ever played is Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom on the PS2. loved it as a kid and I still love it as an adult. I was so excited when they announced the remake lol


----------



## King koopa (Aug 2, 2021)

Kurb said:


> guys can you help me with my homework
> the question is what’s 9+10


It's 21


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> the best licensed game I've ever played is Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom on the PS2. loved it as a kid and I still love it as an adult. I was so excited when they announced the remake lol


my favorite recent licensed game is OK KO let’s play heroes on PS4/Xbox.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2021)

I WAS DOING THE MAUER DER TOTEN EE RIGHT
SO I WAS DOING THE BOSS FIGHT AND THEN VALENTINA WIPED MY ENTIRE TEAM WITH THE ATTACK AAAAAAAUG


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2021)

^okay i've no idea whatcha talking about lol.

also love when people write date as 7/28/2021(or 21) like what month is number 28 pretty sure no calendar had that or? lol


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 4, 2021)

28s the day lol


----------



## Holla (Aug 4, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> ^okay i've no idea whatcha talking about lol.
> 
> also love when people write date as 7/28/2021(or 21) like what month is number 28 pretty sure no calendar had that or? lol



That's typically how North American's write the date. I'm from NA and find it weird when people write dates the European way. 

To play it safe I try to use the month short form instead of the number just to keep things clear. like when I see 03/05/2021 do they mean March 5th 2021 (how I read it) or May 3rd 2021 (European way). So I just make sure I say Mar 5, 2021 so regardless of how one naturally reads the date it's clear which month I'm talking about.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2021)

^yeah same here, lowkey pet peeves when people just assume everyone knows the murican way so yes indeed!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 4, 2021)

Kurb said:


> I WAS DOING THE MAUER DER TOTEN EE RIGHT
> SO I WAS DOING THE BOSS FIGHT AND THEN VALENTINA WIPED MY ENTIRE TEAM WITH THE ATTACK AAAAAAAUG


Take the L on your icon bro


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2021)

guys someone is selling a toy hammer for 2.5k tbt and I want to buy it but I need to sell something to do that and idk what to sell lol

please send help


----------



## King koopa (Aug 4, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> guys someone is selling a toy hammer for 2.5k tbt and I want to buy it but I need to sell something to do that and idk what to sell lol
> 
> please send help


Maybe sell something that you're not using that's worth the same amount if you have it?
For example I'm not going to do it but if I was really desperate for a cobweb egg I'd sell my eerie star potion plus my popsicle which would net me at least 3k tbt


----------



## Kurb (Aug 4, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> guys someone is selling a toy hammer for 2.5k tbt and I want to buy it but I need to sell something to do that and idk what to sell lol
> 
> please send help


bro those aren’t all that rare go to the island


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Maybe sell something that you're not using that's worth the same amount if you have it?
> For example I'm not going to do it but if I was really desperate for a cobweb egg I'd sell my eerie star potion plus my popsicle which would net me at least 3k tbt


I do have a poptart egg I prob won't use, I wonder how much it's worth 

edit: I have acquired the toy hammer, all is well


----------



## Kurb (Aug 5, 2021)

ok so uh i got to round 40 on classified and quit when someone got the winters howl


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2021)

Kurb I have literally no idea what you are talking about lol.

also would be nice if it could stop being so cold inside :c


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2021)

So uh, is no one going to talk about how some collectibles have their creation date of *December 31, 1969*? That's well before the internet existed so this is pretty weird lol.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> So uh, is no one going to talk about how some collectibles have their creation date of *December 31, 1969*? That's well before the internet existed so this is pretty weird lol.


Probably a glitch unless Jeremy secretly created the internet then but didn't tell anyone


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 6, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> So uh, is no one going to talk about how some collectibles have their creation date of *December 31, 1969*? That's well before the internet existed so this is pretty weird lol.


iirc its called the epoch date and it has to do with the fact that its the earliest measurable date for computer systems, so ig its just an autofill if theres no date specified, i see it on discord too sometimes


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 6, 2021)

Origami said:


> iirc its called the epoch date and it has to do with the fact that its the earliest measurable date for computer systems, so ig its just an autofill if theres no date specified, i see it on discord too sometimes


i never knew that!! i thought it was just some inside joke or something between the mods-


----------



## King koopa (Aug 6, 2021)

Origami said:


> iirc its called the epoch date and it has to do with the fact that its the earliest measurable date for computer systems, so ig its just an autofill if theres no date specified, i see it on discord too sometimes


So Jeremy didn't create the internet in 1969?
Oof


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2021)

The new movie: The Jeremy Files (1969).  Looooool jk.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> So uh, is no one going to talk about how some collectibles have their creation date of *December 31, 1969*? That's well before the internet existed so this is pretty weird lol.


Didn't some precursor to internet get created in the late 60s though lol


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2021)

Origami said:


> iirc its called the epoch date and it has to do with the fact that its the earliest measurable date for computer systems, so ig its just an autofill if theres no date specified, i see it on discord too sometimes


yeah current date systems count up the time from  12/31/69, every millisecond is counted, eventually the next y2k will happen sometime in 2050


----------



## arikins (Aug 7, 2021)

errr hello ! i used to talk to a bunch of you a few months back in a thread that is now closed and switched here ? at least i think thats whats going on. just wanted to come by, see what you all are talking ab !


----------



## King koopa (Aug 7, 2021)

sheilaa said:


> Didn't some precursor to internet get created in the late 60s though lol


Yeah but I probably wasn't Jeremy otherwise he'd be really old now


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 7, 2021)

who's ready for the camp event tomorrow


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 7, 2021)

arikins said:


> errr hello ! i used to talk to a bunch of you a few months back in a thread that is now closed and switched here ? at least i think thats whats going on. just wanted to come by, see what you all are talking ab !


hello again ari!! its good to see you active


----------



## King koopa (Aug 7, 2021)

arikins said:


> errr hello ! i used to talk to a bunch of you a few months back in a thread that is now closed and switched here ? at least i think thats whats going on. just wanted to come by, see what you all are talking ab !


Oh hi I remember you! How are you?


----------



## arikins (Aug 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh hi I remember you! How are you?


hello ! im great, just got burnt out on acnh for a while and had to grow up a little (adult soon ... bleh ...)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah but I probably wasn't Jeremy otherwise he'd be really old now


Dunno, his username once was Dorkenstein so who knows LOL


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2021)

Also can I say thanks for the option to make the site "smaller" and not as wide? My laptop is rather tiny screen and all stuff wide is just.. wtf man so this is golden!


----------



## tessa grace (Aug 8, 2021)

they locked the camp thread cause we went a little sicko mode


i completely understand why


----------



## King koopa (Aug 8, 2021)

thetessagrace said:


> they locked the camp thread cause we went a little sicko mode
> 
> 
> i completely understand why


I think we spammed Jeremy too much lol
Any case good luck!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2021)

what is camp tbt


----------



## King koopa (Aug 9, 2021)

Guys which post sidebar thingy should I buy


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> what is camp tbt


it's cool for sure


----------



## arikins (Aug 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Guys which post sidebar thingy should I buy


which ones do they have, im too lazy too check -.-

are u talking about the new camp things ? like the water mountain and woodlands


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2021)

been thinking about participating in tbt mafia


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Aug 9, 2021)

arikins said:


> which ones do they have, im too lazy too check -.-
> 
> are u talking about the new camp things ? like the water mountain and woodlands


Yeah those! I want to buy one but I don't know which one to choose


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah those! I want to buy one but I don't know which one to choose



Greenwood Glow is my favorite, but you’re free to choose whichever one you want.


----------



## arikins (Aug 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah those! I want to buy one but I don't know which one to choose


well considering the blue theme u got going on, id say the ocean. but the woodlands is so pretty too ...


----------



## King koopa (Aug 9, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Greenwood Glow is my favorite, but you’re free to choose whichever one you want.





arikins said:


> well considering the blue theme u got going on, id say the ocean. but the woodlands is so pretty too ...


Thanks for the ideas, guys! I'll probably buy the ocean theme since it goes well with my lineup, but I'll probably also buy the woodland one since it looks pretty despite not fitting my theme


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 9, 2021)

green team coming out flying


----------



## King koopa (Aug 9, 2021)

Dang when did this leaderboard stuff happen?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 9, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423397823790288898HOLY FAMILY FRIENDLY WORD BO4 PERK FANS GET FED FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE 2018


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2021)

Kurb said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423397823790288898HOLY FAMILY FRIENDLY WORD BO4 PERK FANS GET FED FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE 2018


kurb logs on and says the darndest things


----------



## Kurb (Aug 12, 2021)

transparent pfp gang!!!!!!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 13, 2021)

havent used this site in months

is woods on friday the 13th still a thing, i couldnt find it today

ALSO YOOO THEY HAVE NIGHTTIME THEME AGAIN!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2021)

toxapex said:


> havent used this site in months
> 
> is woods on friday the 13th still a thing, i couldnt find it today
> 
> ALSO YOOO THEY HAVE NIGHTTIME THEME AGAIN!!!



Welcome back!

I don’t think the staff is doing it today because of the TBT Camp event.  I was looking forward to it too, so it’s unfortunate that it hasn’t appeared yet.

And yep, I love that themes are back from TBT 2.0 as well!  Really adds a lot of flavor to the forum.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 14, 2021)

toxapex said:


> havent used this site in months
> 
> is woods on friday the 13th still a thing, i couldnt find it today
> 
> ALSO YOOO THEY HAVE NIGHTTIME THEME AGAIN!!!


Oh hey, I think I've seen you before but we never talked, how's it been?


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2021)

angelika (valentina) vogel is dead guys let’s go


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2021)

So apparently I may have diabetes. *sigh*


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2021)

Psydye said:


> So apparently I may have diabetes. *sigh*



Oh no, that’s terrible!  My stepbrother has diabetes and it’s a constant battle for him.  I hope that you’re able to manage this well.  :/


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2021)

^Yeah...top priority now is to start exercising and lose some serious weight. That should help mitigate it.


----------



## Beanz (Aug 14, 2021)

i was looking through my old posts, i am _cringing_ so much…


----------



## toxapex (Aug 14, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh hey, I think I've seen you before but we never talked, how's it been?



BUSY... got a job, lost a job, and got a job again

so i am doing ok 

i hope the months have treated u well


----------



## King koopa (Aug 14, 2021)

toxapex said:


> BUSY... got a job, lost a job, and got a job again
> 
> so i am doing ok
> 
> i hope the months have treated u well


They have! Sorry that life's been busy for you, but glad you're OK now


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## King koopa (Aug 19, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 393520


You should be on that show "kids say the darnest things elderly edition"


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 19, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 393520



that second guide worked well for me, i'd recommend


----------



## Psydye (Aug 19, 2021)

Dear humanity: die off....PLEASE!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2021)

Psydye said:


> Dear humanity: die off....PLEASE!


racist


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2021)

kurb space arc 2 make it happen


----------



## Kurb (Aug 22, 2021)

fear


----------



## ReeBear (Aug 22, 2021)

…hello I have just woken from an oddly timed hibernation owo” how are things on belltree?


----------



## King koopa (Aug 22, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> …hello I have just woken from an oddly timed hibernation owo” how are things on belltree?


Oh hey! Not much changed, but there is a camping event going on and people can use new reactions


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 22, 2021)

It’s not too late to join the camping event!


----------



## -Lumi- (Aug 22, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> …hello I have just woken from an oddly timed hibernation owo” how are things on belltree?



Reebear!! Hey 

We have a camping event going on right now and if you opt in you should be able to participate in the last area to get one of the new plushies! Well, you can usually earn enough to buy two of the same plushie and also get some tokens for the jellyfish in the shop right now too


----------



## Kurb (Aug 23, 2021)

Biweekly reminder about Turritopsis Dohrnii, aka the Immortal Jellyfish, which can literally make itself younger by using its earlier genetic code yo transform into a new polyp colony (a polyp is what jellyfish come out of, comparable to a cocoon.) Yes, it can do this forever, however it is unlikely due to the lack of consciousness in jellyfish (?). They only respond by this whenever they experience a traumatic event (e.g. their ”crown” being artificially cut, or a starvation.) The only person to have started a colony of these to keep them forever is Japanese scientist Shin Kubota, who regularly updates the public about it, and even writes _songs_ about them. 


Any questions?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Biweekly reminder about Turritopsis Dohrnii, aka the Immortal Jellyfish, which can literally make itself younger by using its earlier genetic code yo transform into a new polyp colony (a polyp is what jellyfish come out of, comparable to a cocoon.) Yes, it can do this forever, however it is unlikely due to the lack of consciousness in jellyfish (?). They only respond by this whenever they experience a traumatic event (e.g. their ”crown” being artificially cut, or a starvation.) The only person to have started a colony of these to keep them forever is Japanese scientist Shin Kubota, who regularly updates the public about it, and even writes _songs_ about them.
> 
> 
> Any questions?



Cool factoid, bro.  **takes notes slowly while nodding**


----------



## Psydye (Aug 24, 2021)

Ding-a-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling-ling!
Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
Banana phone
Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
Banana phone
I've got this feeling, so appealing
For us to get together and sing, sing!
Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
Ding dong ding dong ding dong ding donana phone
It grows in bunches, I've got my hunches
It's the best! Beats the rest!
Cellular, modular, interactivodular!
Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring banana phone
Boop-boo-ba-doo-ba-doop!
Ping pong ping pong ping pong ping panana phone
It's no baloney, it ain't a p(h)ony
My cellular bananular phone!
Don't need quarters, don't need dimes
To call a friend of mine!
Don't need computer or TV
To have a real good time!
I'll call for pizza, I'll call my cat
I'll call the white house, have a chat!
I'll place a call around the world, operator get me Beijing-jing-jing-jing!
Yeah!
Play that thing!
Whooo Hooo!
Ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
Banana phone
Boop-boo-ba-doo-ba-doop
Ying yang ying yang ying yang ying yonana phone
It's a real live mama and papa phone
A brother and sister and a dogaphone
A grandpa phone and a grammophone too! Oh yeah!
My cellular, bananular phone!
Banana phone, ring ring ring!
(It's a phone with a peel!)
Banana phone, ring ring ring!
(Now you can have your phone and eat it too!)
Banana phone, ring ring ring!
(This song drives me bananas!)
Banana phone, ring ring ring!
Boo-ba-doo-ba-doop-doop-doop!

...dear god, what's become of me?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 25, 2021)

they call these "carl's bad caverns" but they seem pretty good to me


----------



## King koopa (Aug 26, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> View attachment 395185View attachment 395186
> View attachment 395187View attachment 395188
> they call these "carl's bad caverns" but they seem pretty good to me


Wow, I remember reading about Carl's bad caverns in 5th grade lol
Also probably no one cares, but kamek finally made it to mario kart! He got scrapped twice, so good for him for making it to mario kart tour!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 27, 2021)

fallout new vegas radio irl


----------



## King koopa (Aug 27, 2021)

Kurb said:


> View attachment 395653
> fallout new vegas radio irl


How was world War 1?


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Aug 31, 2021)

hii i just wanted to see if everyone is taking care of themselves


----------



## Kurb (Sep 1, 2021)

just preordered vanguard lets go


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2021)

Neat little change in the bg grass color now that it's september


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m liking the new layout and the gradual changes with the seasons.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 3, 2021)

the vanguard beta begins in 13 days


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2021)

my dudes i have news unfortunately for you guys i'm not dead hahahahahahahaha you have to put up with me for a while longer


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> my dudes i have news unfortunately for you guys i'm not dead hahahahahahahaha you have to put up with me for a while longer


WHERE WERE U


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2021)

Antonio said:


> WHERE WERE U


not here 

(discord)


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> not here
> 
> (discord)


what discord where you at


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2021)

Antonio said:


> what discord where you at


idk i just got bored of tbt so i did other things


----------



## Antonio (Sep 5, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> idk i just got bored of tbt so i did other things


why did you get bored


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 5, 2021)

Antonio said:


> why did you get bored


the subject at hand was not entertaining to me, the individual you know as "ametsa izarra"


----------



## King koopa (Sep 5, 2021)

Ametsa Izarra said:


> idk i just got bored of tbt so i did other things


Oh OK, glad you're back even though we barely talked to each other lol
Also if anyone wants a good laugh, here's goofy fighting over the radio with
max:


----------



## Jewli (Sep 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh OK, glad you're back even though we barely talked to each other lol
> Also if anyone wants a good laugh, here's goofy fighting over the radio with
> max:



Is the original scene from a Goofy movie? My older sister really likes that  (either way I might show it to her, she likes Disney movies.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2021)

^^ big oof 

I'm getting a new fox plush soon but idk what to name him


----------



## Antonio (Sep 8, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^ big oof
> 
> I'm getting a new fox plush soon but idk what to name him


Foxy is an absolute banger.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2021)

I accidentally deleted my avatar so I uploaded this one temporarily and now I have the best avatar on this whole forum


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 9, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I accidentally deleted my avatar so I uploaded this one temporarily and now I have the best avatar on this whole forum


I beg to differ


----------



## King koopa (Sep 9, 2021)

Jewli said:


> Is the original scene from a Goofy movie? My older sister really likes that  (either way I might show it to her, she likes Disney movies.)


Late reply but no it was edited but here is the original:


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2021)

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2021)

Terribly, thank you for asking.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 11, 2021)

Bunnymint said:


> How is everyone doing today?


Meraki is that you?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Meraki is that you?


Uh, no, lol, it's Ametsa Izarra.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2021



Diluc said:


> Terribly, thank you for asking.


Oh no, what happened?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2021)

Bunnymint said:


> Oh no, what happened?



Doesn't really matter to be honest.  I'm over it, lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2021)

Diluc said:


> Doesn't really matter to be honest.  I'm over it, lol.


That's good c:


----------



## King koopa (Sep 11, 2021)

Bunnymint said:


> Uh, no, lol, it's Ametsa Izarra.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2021
> 
> ...


Oh lol sorry about that


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 11, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Meraki is that you?


no im me


----------



## King koopa (Sep 11, 2021)

Guys I need help. So I'm thinking of updating my dead art shop, but I'm not really sure if I should or not. Should i?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 12, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Guys I need help. So I'm thinking of updating my dead art shop, but I'm not really sure if I should or not. Should i?


You should if it makes you happy.


----------



## King koopa (Sep 12, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> You should if it makes you happy.


Alright cool! I'm thinking of remaking it restaurant themed, in akin to @jadetine's bakery, so I'll just start making icons and signatures when I find a website that lets me


----------



## jadetine (Sep 12, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Alright cool! I'm thinking of remaking it restaurant themed, in akin to @jadetine's bakery, so I'll just start making icons and signatures when I find a website that lets me


Go for it!!! I totally considered making mine a diner or a food truck theme at first. Have fun with it!


----------



## Holla (Sep 14, 2021)

Just enjoying my final hour with my ocean backdrop.


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2021)

Watching Supernatural season 2 right now. "Bloodlust" is a vampire episode, and it just makes me think of Buffy, and how it should cross over with this show.

Then Tara Maclay (Amber Benson) showed up.


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 21, 2021)

After Basement Dwellers I haven't ever been active on here, at least discussion-wise. *How is everyone doing?! *Currently I'm in homeroom class just waiting for the day to be over. 

Anyway overall I've been doing fine. Super tired and dealing with a lot of anxiety all of the time, but I've been able to see my friends a lot and do the things I love. School started last month so I've been juggling that and it's a mess. (i just pretend it's fine) I've also had a bit of a forum-makeover. My avatar, sig, title, and lineup are all for my Hunger Games 1 year giveaway. But I finally changed my username from thetessagrace to tessa. because I thought it looked nicer and less jumbly. 

Okay sorry for ranting seriously though how is everyone?


----------



## King koopa (Sep 21, 2021)

tessa. said:


> After Basement Dwellers I haven't ever been active on here, at least discussion-wise. *How is everyone doing?! *Currently I'm in homeroom class just waiting for the day to be over.
> 
> Anyway overall I've been doing fine. Super tired and dealing with a lot of anxiety all of the time, but I've been able to see my friends a lot and do the things I love. School started last month so I've been juggling that and it's a mess. (i just pretend it's fine) I've also had a bit of a forum-makeover. My avatar, sig, title, and lineup are all for my Hunger Games 1 year giveaway. But I finally changed my username from thetessagrace to tessa. because I thought it looked nicer and less jumbly.
> 
> Okay sorry for ranting seriously though how is everyone?


I'm alright, just got home from school 
Oh rip the plush reactions are gone, at least for me
But yeah just drawing more art for my contest


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm alright, just got home from school
> Oh rip the plush reactions are gone, at least for me
> But yeah just drawing more art for my contest


They are gone and good luck with your art contest!


----------



## nyx~ (Sep 21, 2021)

tessa. said:


> Okay sorry for ranting seriously though how is everyone?


I'm pretty good ig school has just been tiring and stressful lately haven't had much time to do things I enjoy cause I've had so much homework
idk why I've never talked here before but hello everyone


----------



## King koopa (Sep 21, 2021)

tessa. said:


> They are gone and good luck with your art contest!


Yeah it's sad, rip plushes 
And the contest is going to be teamed and it's made for 5 teams of 5 so I can easily pm them, and each team will have a different area too! There will be one team with king boo too, and they'll have try not to be suspicious about mc bro's whereabouts


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 24, 2021)

it never hit me until now, but I should have made a pirate themed island. dang it


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 26, 2021)

tessa. said:


> After Basement Dwellers I haven't ever been active on here, at least discussion-wise. *How is everyone doing?! *Currently I'm in homeroom class just waiting for the day to be over.
> 
> Anyway overall I've been doing fine. Super tired and dealing with a lot of anxiety all of the time, but I've been able to see my friends a lot and do the things I love. School started last month so I've been juggling that and it's a mess. (i just pretend it's fine) I've also had a bit of a forum-makeover. My avatar, sig, title, and lineup are all for my Hunger Games 1 year giveaway. But I finally changed my username from thetessagrace to tessa. because I thought it looked nicer and less jumbly.
> 
> Okay sorry for ranting seriously though how is everyone?


i am feeling great as of now much better than i was like a week ago


----------



## Holla (Oct 5, 2021)

Looked around for the giveaway threads that I won my Yellow and Red Candies from. Both are from 2014 and one member isn't even active anymore. Guess I've held onto them for quite a while haha.


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

Speaking of giveaways, probably gonna just let my thread die. lol Less work for me anyway, if people don't really need my giveaways.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 23, 2021)

i was planning to play ac today but i'm so addicted to minecraft rn i can't stop.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i was planning to play ac today but i'm so addicted to minecraft rn i can't stop.



Basically me, but with Pokemon to be honest.  Everything else is taking a backseat right now.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 23, 2021)

Man I wish I could do everything at once.

I have a Diamond Nuzlocke that I’m doing.
I am trying to get all My Pokémon Ranch trades including Mew.
And checking my Pokémon Go once in awhile for spawns since it’s a Halloween event.

also haven’t shiny hunted in months.

PLUS, I haven’t played the new Minecraft update so I’m far behind on new items and mechanics. Probably won’t make a new world until the new world generation update happens tho.

then of course Animal Crossing update is coming out soon
Then BDSP
Then PLA

TOO MUCH. All is going well tho.

oh also I had a dog unexpectedly die like a week ago and then one of my dogs had her 5th birthday yesterday. Been pretty crazy.


----------



## Holla (Oct 28, 2021)

Do I keep my current candy lineup or try going for something more like this:



































Asking the real questions here haha.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 28, 2021)

Holla said:


> Do I keep my current candy lineup or try going for something more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imo i like your like the wand in the middle but i like your line up how it is rn better. idk how you feel about it tho

unrelatedly, once peta finds out that we can cook and use fish in our recipes in the nh update they’re gonna freak out.


----------



## Neb (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow, this thread has been inactive for over a month. How are you all doing?


----------



## Antonio (Dec 12, 2021)

Neb said:


> Wow, this thread has been inactive for over a month. How are you all doing?


Currently finished my rise so now I'm experiencing my decline.


----------



## catra (Dec 14, 2021)

how's every?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 17, 2021)

I love eggnog


----------



## catra (Dec 18, 2021)

gongge


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 18, 2021)

Tamales time


----------



## catra (Dec 18, 2021)

ohhh don't make me hungry
I just ate and I want to eat again


----------



## Beanz (Dec 26, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 29, 2021)

Wow it’s almost 2022. Man time sure flies by.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Dec 31, 2021)

happy (almost) new year! 1hr 14min to go for us eastern time ppl


----------



## ManzarekMorrison (Jan 2, 2022)

Pretty sure it's fried chicken night at my house  mmm!
Update: Chicken noodle soup (With more vegetables than chicken)


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 5, 2022)

Petition to revive General Discussion so we can feel like its basement dwellers


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 5, 2022)

I'd love to throw a pie in the face of whoever it is that came up with the idea to put pineapple on pizza.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 5, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I'd love to throw a pie in the face of whoever it is that came up with the idea to put pineapple on pizza.


the door is that way 

we support pineapple pizza in this household


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 5, 2022)

tessa. said:


> the door is that way
> 
> we support pineapple pizza in this household



I apologize to you and any other pineapple pizza lover who I may have offended with my heinous comment. Please, let me make it up to you by taking you out for some anchovy-flavored ice cream.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 5, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I apologize to you and any other pineapple pizza lover who I may have offended with my heinous comment. Please, let me make it up to you by taking you out for some anchovy-flavored ice cream.


The shade with that last statement, omg.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 5, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I apologize to you and any other pineapple pizza lover who I may have offended with my heinous comment. Please, let me make it up to you by taking you out for some anchovy-flavored ice cream.


your treat? with what silver bells?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 5, 2022)

Antonio said:


> The shade with that last statement, omg.



What? Are you actually taking what I said seriously? If you are, well that's unfortunate. It was actually just a little bit of harmless banter. For the record, I really don't mind if someone loves pineapple pizza (and neither do I look down on them for doing so). 

Thought I'd have to explain myself since my sense of humor (which is admittedly quite stupid some most of the time) gets misunderstood some times.



tessa. said:


> your treat? with what silver bells?



I do.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 5, 2022)

Woohoo first snow of the winter!! Everyone's going bananas on Twitter


----------



## Antonio (Jan 5, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> What? Are you actually taking what I said seriously? If you are, well that's unfortunate. It was actually just a little bit of harmless banter. For the record, I really don't mind if someone loves pineapple pizza (and neither do I look down on them for doing so).
> 
> Thought I'd have to explain myself since my sense of humor (which is admittedly quite stupid some most of the time) gets misunderstood some times.


Gurl, shade isn't always serious. XD


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 5, 2022)

It’s -29°C right now and it’s apparently gonna be a high of 2°C next week and it’s only January. I’m predicting lots of ice in the near future.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 6, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> What? Are you actually taking what I said seriously? If you are, well that's unfortunate. It was actually just a little bit of harmless banter. For the record, I really don't mind if someone loves pineapple pizza (and neither do I look down on them for doing so).
> 
> Thought I'd have to explain myself since my sense of humor (which is admittedly quite stupid some most of the time) gets misunderstood some times.
> 
> ...


Lmao i wasnt taking you seriously dont worry


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 6, 2022)

Man I really hope Kirby and the Forgotten Land is good. I’m so excited for a more open world Kirby game. One of the reasons I like Kirby Air Ride so much. _Please make a Kirby Air Ride 2. _


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 6, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Man I really hope Kirby and the Forgotten Land is good. I’m so excited for a more open world Kirby game. One of the reasons I like Kirby Air Ride so much. _Please make a Kirby Air Ride 2. _


Never played kirby. Is it any good?


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2022)

tessa. said:


> Never played kirby. Is it any good?



Can’t speak for the Kirby games since I haven’t played all of them, but they’re usually good.

Kirby Air Ride, however, was _fantastic _and a relic of its time.  I only got to play it a couple times with a friend, but it was really one of funnest games I’ve ever played.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 7, 2022)

Kirby as a side scroller is alright. It has nice music, characters, and storylines, but adapted into a 3D environment is amazing. Kirby Air Ride gives you a taste of its true potential. Kirby and The Forgotten Land looks like it might be like Mario Odyssey with 3D explorable separated levels. Hopefully we will get a true open world Kirby game at some point.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 7, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Kirby as a side scroller is alright. It has nice music, characters, and storylines, but adapted into a 3D environment is amazing. Kirby Air Ride gives you a taste of its true potential. Kirby and The Forgotten Land looks like it might be like Mario Odyssey with 3D explorable separated levels. Hopefully we will get a true open world Kirby game at some point.


Bummer I don't have a gamecube or I would totally get kirby airride. As for the forgotten land I hope it turns out good cause I wouldn't mind playing something like Odyssey with kirby.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 7, 2022)

If you have a Wii and a Gamecube controller, you can also run Gamecube games that way. Oh, and a memory card if you want to save your progress. (Not a SD card)


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 7, 2022)

Seastar said:


> If you have a Wii and a Gamecube controller, you can also run Gamecube games that way. Oh, and a memory card if you want to save your progress. (Not a SD card)


I have a very suspicious wii that I'm not sure works anymore tbh but no controller


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 8, 2022)

Better Kirby games may have probably come out since then, but this one will always have a special place in my black heart Yeah, this game 'cuz I'm "old-school":



Spoiler


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 8, 2022)

Can Lego _not _be so expensive?


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Can Lego _not _be so expensive?


Amen!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 8, 2022)

I looked at the Lego isle when I was Christmas shopping and there were some pretty expensive sets.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 9, 2022)

Seastar said:


> I looked at the Lego isle when I was Christmas shopping and there were some pretty expensive sets.


They were all sold out and the isles we're empty by the time I went christmas shopping tbh


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2022)

tessa. said:


> They were all sold out and the isles we're empty by the time I went christmas shopping tbh


Interesting. I had to do my shopping on the 24th but I still found things like the Sanrio Amiibo cards.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 9, 2022)

Seastar said:


> Interesting. I had to do my shopping on the 24th but I still found things like the Sanrio Amiibo cards.


We had the sanrio amiibo actually, and I was sooooo tempted to buy it however I had asked for it as a gift so I just waited. patiently.

As for the legos, I wasn't surprised about how quickly they sold out. It's like that every year.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 9, 2022)

i would like some advice but I didn't want to make a separate thread abt it so I'll ask here.

I'm trying to color this character and I don't want her to be all the same color like in the old drawing so I tried to pick some colors that weren't too far off but still work okay. what do yall think of the color choices here?


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i would like some advice but I didn't want to make a separate thread abt it so I'll ask here.
> 
> I'm trying to color this character and I don't want her to be all the same color like in the old drawing so I tried to pick some colors that weren't too far off but still work okay. what do yall think of the color choices here?


I kinda like the original colours. It looks pleasing for some reason. The second picture seems too saturated. Slightly desaturating it will make it look a little bit better. If you want more distinct colours then I’d suggest changing some to a more purplish colour like the cuffs and shoulder piece to give it more variety. Maybe even changing a shade, like on the head and back, to a blue would look nice, but like a pinkish or purplish blue. Keep experimenting until you find something you like.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> I kinda like the original colours. It looks pleasing for some reason. The second picture seems too saturated. Slightly desaturating it will make it look a little bit better. If you want more distinct colours then I’d suggest changing some to a more purplish colour like the cuffs and shoulder piece to give it more variety. Maybe even changing a shade, like on the head and back, to a blue would look nice, but like a pinkish or purplish blue. Keep experimenting until you find something you like.


I tend to lean towards really saturated colors in my drawings anyways, if you look at my art gallery basically all my drawings are like that lol. idk how to make my colorings not saturated 
I think purple would look nice. too bad it's difficult to really recreate the original because it's basically just pixel art.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i would like some advice but I didn't want to make a separate thread abt it so I'll ask here.
> 
> I'm trying to color this character and I don't want her to be all the same color like in the old drawing so I tried to pick some colors that weren't too far off but still work okay. what do yall think of the color choices here?


I don't think the saturated colours are bad. However maybe you could shade with or add tints of blue for contrast to make it look a little more like it fits? That's my recommendation but take it with a grain of salt, i have no understanding of colour theory lol

	Post automatically merged: Jan 10, 2022



xSuperMario64x said:


> I tend to lean towards really saturated colors in my drawings anyways, if you look at my art gallery basically all my drawings are like that lol. idk how to make my colorings not saturated
> I think purple would look nice. too bad it's difficult to really recreate the original because it's basically just pixel art.


Purple wouldn't be a bad colour either.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2022)

tessa. said:


> I don't think the saturated colours are bad. However maybe you could shade with or add tints of blue for contrast to make it look a little more like it fits? That's my recommendation but take it with a grain of salt, i have no understanding of colour theory lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 10, 2022
> 
> ...


yeah I usually try to shade with complementing colors, so pink could be shaded with blue, yellow with green, red with purple, etc. I'm glad you don't think the saturated colors are overbearing, I think that aspect is fine. I just wondered how I should color the purple-ish part. I'll have to try out some stuff later.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah I usually try to shade with complementing colors, so pink could be shaded with blue, yellow with green, red with purple, etc. I'm glad you don't think the saturated colors are overbearing, I think that aspect is fine. I just wondered how I should color the purple-ish part. I'll have to try out some stuff later.


I definitely think saturated colours in art has to have a particular style to look good and yours works completely fine with it  good luck with the colour scheme though!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 11, 2022)

I was playing _Super Mario: The Lost Levels _(the version that was remade for the SNES) and these little jerks must've killed me like 10 times in the beginning of World D-1 XD





I eventually popped and killed the two of them, but for awhile they just kept on appearing near the same fatal spot (simultaneously blocking the path and throwing loads of hammers).

These Hammer Koopas are probably the enemy that I find the most frustrating in the early Super Mario games (then it would probably have to be those pink squids that follow you around in the underwater levels).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I was playing _Super Mario: The Lost Levels _(the version that was remade for the SNES) and these little jerks must've killed me like 10 times in the beginning of World D-1 XD
> 
> View attachment 425443
> 
> ...


hammer bros are the worst lol. I still haven't beat the original SMB cause world 5 has a lot of them and they always manage to kill me.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 14, 2022)

Nintendo Kart > Mario Kart

jk


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 14, 2022)

Who else is so ready for the weekend? Ik i am, and luckily since its end of semester we get teacher prep and mlk day off, so its a 4 day weekend over here.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 14, 2022)

I am ready but also kind of not lol. Just have a couple of things to do that I'm a bit nervous about.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 14, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I am ready but also kind of not lol. Just have a couple of things to do that I'm a bit nervous about.


Well whatever it is, you got this<3


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 14, 2022)

happy birthday @Croconaw ! i couldnt access your profile, so i thought i’d greet you here. hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 14, 2022)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> happy birthday @Croconaw ! i couldnt access your profile, so i thought i’d get you here. hope you have an awesome day!





SpaceTokki77 said:


> happy birthday @Croconaw ! i couldnt access your profile, so i thought i’d get you here. hope you have an awesome day!


Thank you so much.


----------



## thefallenfruit (Jan 14, 2022)

happy birthday also, croconaw! enjoy your 24th trip around the sun!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 15, 2022)

I miss Bionicle. The original Bionicle. Before they went into space, tho the Phantoka is when it really went down hill, mainly because they changed the ball socket pieces which were more prone to breaking. Honestly the original Toa Mata was the best because they had nice designs that wasn’t bulky, Masks that were simple and not over designed, a full on mask collecting thing, and the best part was the theme which was mechanical Heros that used magic in an old time fantasy land to defeat an evil god. Even tho metru nui ruined the original masking collecting feature and theme, Vahki and Visorak are my favourite sets, along with Bohrok. Real shame Lego isn’t creative enough to make sets like those anymore.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 15, 2022)

To anyone living near the Pacific Ocean, stay safe and be careful. There was an underwater volcanic eruption near Tonga. Tsunami advisories and warning are in effect for several countries.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> i would like some advice but I didn't want to make a separate thread abt it so I'll ask here.
> 
> I'm trying to color this character and I don't want her to be all the same color like in the old drawing so I tried to pick some colors that weren't too far off but still work okay. what do yall think of the color choices here?


K YALL I REDID THE COLORS FOR THIS OC.... A BIT

I was happy with the fur color but I wanted to change her... armor I guess is what I would call it? the armor color. so I made it slightly less saturated (as one user suggested, couldn't make it too not saturated cause then it looked nasty) and I'm actually pretty content with this color now ☺






as most of my drawings do, this will probably end up looking way better than it does once I start the highlights/shading


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 17, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> K YALL I REDID THE COLORS FOR THIS OC.... A BIT
> 
> I was happy with the fur color but I wanted to change her... armor I guess is what I would call it? the armor color. so I made it slightly less saturated (as one user suggested, couldn't make it too not saturated cause then it looked nasty) and I'm actually pretty content with this color now ☺
> 
> ...



That looks great! Good job! Hope to see more art from you.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 17, 2022)

DaisyFan said:


> To anyone living near the Pacific Ocean, stay safe and be careful. There was an underwater volcanic eruption near Tonga. Tsunami advisories and warning are in effect for several countries.


Woah, that sounds scary! Prayers for everyone over there.

Okay so I definetely didn't know it was just @Croconaw's birthday, so I'm late to the birthday wishes. But happy birthday!!


xSuperMario64x said:


> K YALL I REDID THE COLORS FOR THIS OC.... A BIT
> 
> I was happy with the fur color but I wanted to change her... armor I guess is what I would call it? the armor color. so I made it slightly less saturated (as one user suggested, couldn't make it too not saturated cause then it looked nasty) and I'm actually pretty content with this color now ☺
> 
> ...


Good job! The colours look good together!


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

Man I love the new gyroids but I haven’t played the new update yet because I’m busy with Pokémon and I hate putting things on hold. Sometimes I wish I could do multiple things at once, or become immortal.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 19, 2022)

guys i went remote this week for school

breakout rooms are so awkward


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 19, 2022)

Why are they so awkward? Pardon my ignorance, but I don't believe that I'm very familiar with these breakout rooms


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 19, 2022)

Waiting for a new game to come out can be so painful…


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 21, 2022)

I can't remember when was the last time that I signed into my Artbreeder account.

I'm going to have to do that soon, see what's going on in there.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 21, 2022)

I like staying up late but I end up getting hungry and I know I shouldn’t eat so late which sucks


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 21, 2022)

I like the idea of staying up late but I end up getting sleepy and I know I shouldn't sleep so late since it isn't very good for one's health either.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 22, 2022)

I have Bedtime Revenge Procrastination so I tend to stay up late a lot.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 22, 2022)

Ah, I see, ha ha. Even if I'm not able to stay up very late, I still definitely prefer the nighttime over the day (I just find it more peaceful and beautiful).

On another note, I've had this Pokémon card for like 20 years, but can't exactly remember how I acquired it. I think I either bought it from a friend or I found it lying on the ground somewhere. At the time, I actually wasn't even aware that there existed a purple Eevee. Is it rare/valuable? I don't know. I'm going to have to look it up further when I get the chance.



Spoiler


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 22, 2022)

tessa. said:


> guys i went remote this week for school
> 
> breakout rooms are so awkward


FR I seriously hated the breakout rooms! Nobody would ever talk and it was just awkward   

it also doesnt help that im antisocial in the way that i dont like people-


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 23, 2022)

chicken soup said:


> FR I seriously hated the breakout rooms! Nobody would ever talk and it was just awkward
> 
> it also doesnt help that im antisocial in the way that i dont like people-


Ikrrrrrrrr one time we had to be in breakout rooms for like an hour and someone in our room started playing Hamilton through screenshare, and then the teacher decided to check on us and all of our parents got an email


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 23, 2022)

Sometimes I feel as if I have more in common with Gen-Xers than I do with individuals of my own generation (and much less Zoomers).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 24, 2022)

ravenclaw_equestrian said:


> Ikrrrrrrrr one time we had to be in breakout rooms for like an hour and someone in our room started playing Hamilton through screenshare, and then the teacher decided to check on us and all of our parents got an email


bruh an hour?? that sounds so awful lol, I hated doing breakout rooms for like 2 minutes. I don't blame the person who started playing Hamilton


----------



## Foreverfox (Jan 24, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Sometimes I feel as if I have more in common with Gen-Xers than I do with individuals of my own generation (and much less Zoomers).


Ahh yes, a common occurrence for us old souls lol. Same here.


----------



## Plume (Jan 26, 2022)

Why is it that the most comfortable sitting positions are also the worst for blood flow? ; ;


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jan 27, 2022)

I’m kinda depressed right now because I accidentally corrupted my Pokémon Gold Virtual Console save years ago and only now restarted it. Had 49 shinys on that save that I bred. Might be able to get them back if I learn how to Homebrew but it’s hard to find the motivation.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 3, 2022)

It's kind of difficult for me to think that it's almost the second anniversary of The Great Toilet Paper Hoarding of 2020 (I remember this event just as if it was last year, even though i personally never hoarded anything).

Amazing.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 7, 2022)

I’m still kinda shocked how good Pokémon Legends Arceus is and how there is so much to do. Usually I just quickly beat the game and shiny hunt or something, but PLA makes you do work or else you’ll have a bad time. Plus working on the dex is actually kind of fun and makes you want to complete it plus try to get all of them up to perfect. I’m curious how Gen 9 will turn out now, because going back to old Pokémon games will be so weird.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 8, 2022)

Last weekend, I was out grocery shopping and I saw Hot Cheeto-flavored Macaroni & Cheese on the shelf. I thought about purchasing a box or two to try out, since I like Hot Cheetos (although I rarely ever consume them anymore), but simply looking at the ingredients kind of dissuaded me. The reviews on the internet for this mac & cheese also don't seem to be very encouraging, but I might still get some the next time I go to the store though.



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2022)

can anyone point me to the website that makes these avatars? ---->




I remember a lot of people had them a while ago but i've tried looking for them forever and I can't find them at all T__T


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> can anyone point me to the website that makes these avatars? ---->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found one similar to it! https://picrew.me/image_maker/263812


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> can anyone point me to the website that makes these avatars? ---->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im pretty sure it got taken down due to copyright reasons


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 8, 2022)

I really wonder why Doctors continue to weight lecture people because its something that really happens too often where they often criticize your weight constantly to the point where it affects your mental health. I suffered so much from the advice that doctor gave me to "do better" it really made me feel worthless about all my hard work for nothing. I do not want to be around doctors who continue to fat shame or weight lecture you all the time, I just want to have a doctor who is supporting me on my health and not trying to worry so much about the weight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> can anyone point me to the website that makes these avatars? ---->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it lol









						Villager Creator ~ meiker.io
					

- no commercial use - feel free to use as an icon! - don't claim as your own please and credit if you can, thank you!  twitter: https://twitter.com/pvrimv...




					meiker.io


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 10, 2022)

Few more weeks until Pokémon Day. Hope we get another Presents. Curious what’s coming next.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 13, 2022)

It currently feels like half of the regulars of this forum got abducted by aliens or something


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 13, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> It currently feels like half of the regulars of this forum got abducted by aliens or something


definitely me, lol. i've been less active recently.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 13, 2022)

Well, I hope you've been enjoying your time!

Shortly before I signed in just now, I noticed the "members online" box thing. I don't really keep track of this, but this is definitely the lowest I've ever seen it, especially at this time (which is not all that late):


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 14, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Well, I hope you've been enjoying your time!
> 
> Shortly before I signed in just now, I noticed the "members online" box thing. I don't really keep track of this, but this is definitely the lowest I've ever seen it, especially at this time (which is not all that late):
> 
> View attachment 430047


Holy crap that's low


----------



## gigii (Feb 14, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> Well, I hope you've been enjoying your time!
> 
> Shortly before I signed in just now, I noticed the "members online" box thing. I don't really keep track of this, but this is definitely the lowest I've ever seen it, especially at this time (which is not all that late):
> 
> View attachment 430047


huhhh how did you see that omg


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 14, 2022)

It might have been after the site went down for a few minutes.  Whenever that happens it usually kicks everyone off, and people slowly but surely log back on (just a guess, anyway).


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 14, 2022)

This is probably the most active forum I’ve been apart of. I think the numbers are pretty good considering how forums went down in popularity. I think the numbers will rise once a new event is announced. I think events are what keeps this site as active as it is.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 15, 2022)

gigii said:


> huhhh how did you see that omg



I guess that I was just in the right place at the right time!

Speaking of active forums, the most active one that I ever utilized was the IGN Boards. Fun place for just hanging out (particularly The Vesti), and I liked how relaxed the rules were over there (although some users did goof off a bit too much sometimes. Still, it was all mostly harmless banter). I tried creating a new account there last year, but all I kept receiving were error messages (apparently, this is a well-known issue. Oh, well).


----------



## g u a v a (Feb 15, 2022)

discord is down again


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 15, 2022)

So Wii U and 3DS eShop will lose support next year. Sad times.


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 15, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> So Wii U and 3DS eShop will lose support next year. Sad times.


I knew this day would finally come. I've been mourning since they stopped production a couple years ago, rip 3ds you will always be iconic.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Feb 18, 2022)

I’m glad Pokémon Bank will still be supported as long as you have it downloaded but it will too eventually shut down.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 20, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> I’m glad Pokémon Bank will still be supported as long as you have it downloaded but it will too eventually shut down.


Is Pokemon Bank like home or something? I never play pokemon often at all but I remember people talking about home and bank over the years.....


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Is Pokemon Bank like home or something? I never play pokemon often at all but I remember people talking about home and bank over the years.....


It was for transporting and storing Pokémon between 3DS games, there were also Transporter that allowed you to get Pokémon from older DS/VC Pokémon games to your 3DS games.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 21, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> So Wii U and 3DS eShop will lose support next year. Sad times.


Yep, I heard ;-;

I wonder why, I mean I know the 3DS isn’t as played as it used to be, but Nintendo will probably lose money by doing this.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2022)

Shawna said:


> Yep, I heard ;-;
> 
> I wonder why, I mean I know the 3DS isn’t as played as it used to be, but Nintendo will probably lose money by doing this.


For sure, it's still a big console and free online  I mean if it's solely to get people over to Switch I think it's lame, it's basically the same servers we pay for.


----------



## mouthrat (Feb 26, 2022)

i sprained my ankle, i am in so much pain fjgbshhhhdj

also i havent been on tbt in so long how r u guys??


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2022)

Doing great!  I'm headed to sleep soon.  How have you been, friend?

Sorry to hear you sprained your ankle.  I hope it feels better soon!


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 3, 2022)

mouthrat said:


> i sprained my ankle, i am in so much pain fjgbshhhhdj
> 
> also i havent been on tbt in so long how r u guys??


Heyo! I've also been less active/on a break for the past month. I want to be more active and I was planning on participating in the valentines event but with so much stress and everything hectic going on in my life I couldn't make time for it.
Anyway, just updating everyone to say I want to be more active and I'll be probably on the site more. Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 3, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> For sure, it's still a big console and free online  I mean if it's solely to get people over to Switch I think it's lame, it's basically the same servers we pay for.


I've heard a rumor (not definite but very plausible) that when a game company releases a new console they have to support it for at least 10 years, and it just happens that Nov 2022 will be the 10-year anniversary of the release of the Wii U. it's likely that they want to cut it off as quickly as possible considering it didn't do well for them at all. and ig they're bundling the 3DS discontinuation with it bc they were released around the same time and it just makes sense for them to do it that way.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've heard a rumor (not definite but very plausible) that when a game company releases a new console they have to support it for at least 10 years, and it just happens that Nov 2022 will be the 10-year anniversary of the release of the Wii U. it's likely that they want to cut it off as quickly as possible considering it didn't do well for them at all. and ig they're bundling the 3DS discontinuation with it bc they were released around the same time and it just makes sense for them to do it that way.


Wow that stinks. I understood why they had to cancel Wii/NDS cause it was third-party internet servers for the Wi-fi etc. but yeah if it's 100% true that's just..ehhh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Wow that stinks. I understood why they had to cancel Wii/NDS cause it was third-party internet servers for the Wi-fi etc. but yeah if it's 100% true that's just..ehhh.


yeah like I said idk how true that is, it's just a rumor, but it seems plausible to me and it is a really unfortunate scenario regardless.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> yeah like I said idk how true that is, it's just a rumor, but it seems plausible to me and it is a really unfortunate scenario regardless.


For sure is. I mean sure you probably can't produce the console for all eternity but at least they could do is support it especially since we pay to use their servers for Switch...


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Name a better anime then these I'll wait.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 7, 2022)

now you try naming a better one


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> now you try naming a better one


what. in. the. wild. world. is. that.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 7, 2022)

CrazyMario64 said:


> what. in. the. wild. world. is. that.


what do you think?


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> what do you think?


i do not fly with this universe. *head explodes*


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 7, 2022)

CrazyMario64 said:


> i do not fly with this universe. *head explodes*


heres the best episode ngl


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> heres the best episode ngl


that... thats something... i guess... i mean i used to watch the show as a tinny brat but i didnt think it was an anime XD (i didnt even know what anime was as a tiny brat lol)


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 7, 2022)

CrazyMario64 said:


> that... thats something... i guess... i mean i used to watch the show as a tinny brat but i didnt think it was an anime XD (i didnt even know what anime was as a tiny brat lol)


the fanbase is uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont. just dont


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 7, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> the fanbase is uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh dont. just dont


okay then...


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Mar 7, 2022)

but i named a better anime, soo... i win! 




	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2022



CrazyMario64 said:


> .________________.


.{               }.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't watch anime.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 8, 2022)

“Name a better _______!”

It’s all personal opinion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2022)

here's a wee cat with mr mario for everyone's viewing pleasure :>


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 24, 2022)

I used to have a Mario plushie like that! Good times. ^_^


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 24, 2022)

I never had any Mario plushies, but I had the Minecraft pig, ocelot and enderman.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Mar 27, 2022)

I have a decent amount of plushes. Most are Pokémon. Got some Minecraft ones too. Plus some Yoshis my sister gave me. The Pokémon Center website has so many amazing plushes and I have been occasionally been buying some such as the Galar fossil Pokémon and all the Regis, except for Regigigas. It was unfortunately sold out.


----------



## Valia (Apr 6, 2022)

I always come back 

i haven’t logged in for a year, and I suddenly remembered this acc and somehow got the password exactly right even after a year.

my memory is impressive.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 8, 2022)

I have terrible memory

Unless it’s about Pokémon


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)

My memory sucks for most stuff except for useless quiz games stuff lmao.

Also 999 posts until 69,420 haha


----------



## NovariusHaze (Apr 14, 2022)

I’m making pancakes


----------



## pottercrossing (May 3, 2022)

I'm performing in a production of The Pirates of Penzance in a week!


----------



## NovariusHaze (May 6, 2022)

About a month and we get more Pokémon Scarlet and Violet news. The wait is killing me.


----------



## Neb (May 20, 2022)

I’m still holding on to the hope that there will be an announcement of a dolphin Pokémon. It’s been more than 25 years. They’ll have to make one eventually…


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2022)

420 posts until 69,420. Let's gooo!

On the other hand, rainy weather sucks when you don't work :c


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 18, 2022)

the hoyolab artists made me feel insecure so now im back on here


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jun 28, 2022)

So many things I want to do but life is too short


----------



## mouthrat (Jul 7, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> So many things I want to do but life is too short


god, i felt that. plus i have parents that hate the idea of anything i want to do, and since i'm still a minor, i gotta listen to them


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2022)

My deed here is done. #69420


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 9, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> My deed here is done. #69420


iconic


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 9, 2022)

Why is making friends online just as hard as making friends irl?


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jul 12, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Why is making friends online just as hard as making friends irl?



In my experience, making friends online is much easier than making them IRL. What's more difficult (to me) is successfully maintaining those friendships. Almost everyone who was once a good friend of mine on the internet just faded away sooner or later (and it wasn't necessarily due to me and them fighting and such).

As a result, I don't invest myself too much with Internet friendships anymore (I've always preferred IRL friendships over virtual ones anyways, where you can interact with someone on a personal level and see how they actually are).


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

I find it easier to make friends online just because you have a bigger pool of people to choose from. You aren’t just limited to people who happen to live near you. I don’t treat my real life friends any differently than my online friends. They’re all just friendships.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Jul 15, 2022)

Wow very true. I’ve had many people I’ve friended online that I don’t talk to anymore. It definitely can be caused by limited bond as someone irl can do more stuff with you such as playing games or going to other activities. I do also feel like friendships disappear as we grow as a person. We change and no longer like the same thing or maybe our personalities are different now due to experiences or maturity thus it makes it harder to maintain an old friendship based on who you or they were in the past. 
On the bright side, I do find new people occasionally tho it would be nicer to have a closer friendship that’s just knowing each other.


----------



## mouthrat (Sep 29, 2022)

how have i been on this website for almost a year? the thought of that is not sitting right with me. it's actually insane how time flies. and like, so much has happened in my life since i've joined this website too. i went through so much and like, my account existed through all of it? it sounds stupid but it's honestly so baffling to me. anyways, how is your night going?


----------



## Psydye (Oct 6, 2022)

Just heard from my mom Joe Biden is gonna be pardoning all drug offenders who sold marijuana. Also heard he's gonna be pushing marijuana to be legal federally. To this I say...
...IT'S ABOUT..GOD DAMN..TIME!!!


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2022)

Just testing out possible lineups if I somehow manage to get the new rainbow candy. Don’t mind me. xD

Bottom is what I currently have if I get a rainbow. Top is a possible date trade I think.


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 3, 2022)

Thinking about the fact the only friends i have kept for 2+ years and am still close to are people I've met on here


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 13, 2022)

I wish we had an official sticky noted "What is/are your favorite villager(s)" thread
throughout TBT I'm going to assume there has probably been like 20+ of these threads created without actually looking at the stats
and replies from members are all scattered
there is so many active users on here that I see post on a monthly basis(or more active) that I've always wondered what their favorite villager(s) are because they never said or implied and it can be really hard to guess sometimes
I know we can't go back in time but I wish there had been a sticky-noted thread like this that has existed since 2020 or earlier when activity was greater and there was more members all joining TBT because of NH's launch since it's not as active on these forums as it once was
lots of people have kind of moved on now

on a side note I wonder how many users here can accurately guess my favorite villager without me saying who they are
I've mentioned who it is multiple times but it might come off as shocking who is it(especially to anyone who isn't familiar with me lol)because like I said it can be really hard to guess sometimes just by looking


----------



## VernalLapin (Nov 20, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I wish we had an official sticky noted "What is/are your favorite villager(s)" thread
> throughout TBT I'm going to assume there has probably been like 20+ of these threads created without actually looking at the stats
> and replies from members are all scattered
> there is so many active users on here that I see post on a monthly basis(or more active) that I've always wondered what their favorite villager(s) are because they never said or implied and it can be really hard to guess sometimes
> ...


Same, plus I think it would be cool for TBT to have a spot for users to put their favorite villagers, like how it has a spot for island and character names. Mine’s Moe btw!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2022)

Do i get a collectible for reaching 70k+ posts or do I need to make 100k?


----------



## Bluelady (Nov 21, 2022)

I don't like that the IOS 16 displays your notifications at the bottom of the screen. It has been at the top for so long, why change it now? Apple likes to reorganize stuff and change icons all the time, but they never make any useful changes.

I had to get rid of my current Sailor Mercury wallpaper and replace it with a different one. This is so annoying, I really liked that wallpaper.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2022)

Bluelady said:


> I don't like that the IOS 16 displays your notifications at the bottom of the screen. It has been at the top for so long, why change it now? Apple likes to reorganize stuff and change icons all the time, but they never make any useful changes.
> 
> I had to get rid of my current Sailor Mercury wallpaper and replace it with a different one. This is so annoying, I really liked that wallpaper.


I agree it's annoying but I can live with it. At least they returned the alarm widget for lock screen.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 15, 2022)

I miss basement dwellers. 

Anyway, how's everyone doing TBT's season of giving so far? I've really liked the events there's been. And I'm really looking forward to lyrical limericks!


----------



## ShinyDungeoneer (Dec 15, 2022)

Why hasn't Puyo Pop Fever gotten a remake or remaster? I'd even be happy with a port of the Gamecube version on the Switch at this point! It baffles me, this conundrum. Anyhoo, I hope the Season of Giving picks up fast tomorrow, because I'm leaving for California on Saturday, and might not be able to log in.


----------



## NovariusHaze (Dec 16, 2022)

Next year is 2023 and it’s been long enough since the Switch was released that a new console is due. Hopefully a more powerful Switch.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 17, 2022)

The lyrical limericks was tougher than I thought they'd be. It's been a long time since I wrote one...really long time. 
Hopefully I made mine right. If not, hopefully I'd be allowed to try again. 
It was fun though.

I still feel like the advent calendar and 12 days of collectibles are my favorite events. I like seeing what others get


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2022)

NovariusHaze said:


> Next year is 2023 and it’s been long enough since the Switch was released that a new console is due. Hopefully a more powerful Switch.


Yeah, definitely one with a better battery. I had my 2019 OG Switch model for almost a year soon and it's almost as bad as the Lite and I don't play with sound on much.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 2, 2023)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah, definitely one with a better battery. I had my 2019 OG Switch model for almost a year soon and it's almost as bad as the Lite and I don't play with sound on much.


And maybe just maybe they can make some official controllers that aren't complete butt.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2023)

TheDuke55 said:


> And maybe just maybe they can make some official controllers that aren't complete butt.


Yeah, without that stupid drift and whatnot. It's 2023, man.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2023)

Alienfish said:


> Yeah, without that stupid drift and whatnot. It's 2023, man.


Right? Only Nintendo could get away with this and then continue to make new joycons with graphite and also the Switch Lite which has its joycons fused to it.


----------

